# ~the UGG *DEALS ONLY* thread~



## BabyK

It's starting to get cold here in NY.  Would love a pair of Ugg boots to keep my feet warm.  Anyone knows of anywhere having a sale on Uggs... online or in store?  Please do share!  TIA!!!


----------



## Cami725

try code fall20 on bloomingdales.com for 20% off--they carry uggs


----------



## bksanne

the fall20 code for bloomingdales.com doesn't work on uggs. it's part of the exclusion


----------



## YankeeGirl21

i agree, try vicotria's secret, they have those stackable coupons and prenty of free shipping as well! try retailmenot.com for codes!


----------



## iluvmycoach

Try your local tj maxx or marshalls.  I found mine there last year for $60.


----------



## Aikandy

Nordstrom has camo uggs on sale for 79.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2976801?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=guidednav&keyword=ugg+in+All+Categories+%3e+Women%27s+Sale&origin=searchresults


----------



## oprahvajayjay

Try Lorisshoes.com
Use code toutie for 20% off.


----------



## jmcadon

I got mine from Zappos several months ago. No sale, tho. I just got the dark brown moccasin Uggs with the blue ties through live.com and saved 10%...no tax and free shipping. They have the regular Uggs, too. There was another store there that had 20% off, but no free shipping and they charged tax for CA residents.


----------



## carlottalyn

REI has a 15% off full price item if you sign up for their email newsletter. They have UGGs, and it seems to work on them.


----------



## socaltrojan

Shopbop has some uggs on sale.


----------



## ABACOHOPE

if you try the kids sizes its cheaper too.


----------



## ladybug722

I've posted this somewhere before, but you can give this site a try:
http://www.sheepskinshoes.com/Library/index.html

I've ordered from them when they were out of stock, and they gave me another 10% off b/c it was backordered!  They're also shipping at no cost if you're in the USA.


----------



## collroblola

I bought mine off Zappos and they were here next day.  Also used live.com and got some $$$ coming back to me.


----------



## kphillips

ladybug722 said:


> I've posted this somewhere before, but you can give this site a try:
> http://www.sheepskinshoes.com/Library/index.html
> 
> I've ordered from them when they were out of stock, and they gave me another 10% off b/c it was backordered!  They're also shipping at no cost if you're in the USA.



I'm going to try this as well - I've been searching for kids in the classic tall black and they are SOLD OUT everywhere!!  I want to save $40 off the women's sizes b/c I'm cheap.  Do you have any coupon codes for sheepskinshoes??  THANKS!!


----------



## kphillips

Just found this web site...anyone know if they are legit???  Their prices are awesome!!!  Classic tall women's for $95.99 (w/$10 shipping)!!!
http://urbantrendshop.com/ugg_women_boots?b=1&gclid=CP3J5oL3yJYCFRs-awodExnEyA


----------



## dvsbo

my niece sent me this link, havent ordered yet, but have classic tall uggs for $110.
http://uggboutique.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=12


----------



## ladybug722

Hi kphillips, I do actually - try this 99KY08, it's not a discount but it'll get you a free uggboot keychain lol.  Enjoy! 




kphillips said:


> I'm going to try this as well - I've been searching for kids in the classic tall black and they are SOLD OUT everywhere!! I want to save $40 off the women's sizes b/c I'm cheap. Do you have any coupon codes for sheepskinshoes?? THANKS!!


----------



## YankeeGirl21

dvsbo said:


> my niece sent me this link, havent ordered yet, but have classic tall uggs for $110.
> http://uggboutique.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=12



Are these auth?


----------



## briannaVee

Zappos.com has a lot of them.  If you sign up to receive their newsletter they have coupon codes that they send in the newsletters.  You can save that way.  



BabyK said:


> It's starting to get cold here in NY. Would love a pair of Ugg boots to keep my feet warm. Anyone knows of anywhere having a sale on Uggs... online or in store? Please do share! TIA!!!


----------



## gillianna

www.6pm.com is a great discount site.  I just bought some UGGS for the family at good prices there.  I love their shoes.  Check it out.


----------



## Bagsluver

Does anyone have the Upside boots? What size are you  and what size did you order? I have the metallic gold in size 7 but they are too big for me. I usually wear 7.5/8. I want to order the Upside boots badly! Thx in advance.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

I've been wanting to buy some classic short Uggs.  I'm so spoiled by not having to pay tax or shipping.  Do you have to go up a half size, or more?  Thanx for your help!!!


----------



## lindacris

Tx Honeybee said:


> I've been wanting to buy some classic short Uggs.  I'm so spoiled by not having to pay tax or shipping.  Do you have to go up a half size, or more?  Thanx for your help!!!



You go down a size.  For example if you wear a 7 then order a 6.


----------



## ashakes

South Moon Under has UGGs.  I used "*toutie*" for 20% off. I qualified for free UPS Ground shipping and there was also no tax.  So, I got 2 pairs of the tall classic boots in black for $256, one for myself and a pair for my sister.

http://www.southmoonunder.com

Edit:  You may get charged tax if you live in Maryland b/c that is where it is located!


----------



## kphillips

^^ Thanks!!  This is the only site that has them in my size!  Shipping is only $10 on one pair so not too bad.


----------



## jene618

I would stay away from any sites that seem way too cheap to be true, or seem shady at all. I ordered a pair of Uggs from popsneakers.com and they were fake!! Beware!


----------



## guccipig

I have ordered from southmoonunder.com and had no problems, just as an FYI


----------



## kphillips

Thanks for the note guccipig...I am going to order the women's tall boots tonight from southmoonunder.com!  I really want the kids b/c they fit a little bit snugger but I don't think there is any hope.  They are either not available or backordered until January on EVERY web site I've found them on!  At least this way it's only $138 incl shipping (no tax for me) instead of the $160 PLUS tax I just paid for a pair this weekend (which I will be returning now)!


----------



## cola262

there are a bunch of them on sale on 6pm.com

http://www.6pm.com/n/search.cgi?q=ugg&x=0&y=0


----------



## i_love_yorkie

iluvmycoach said:


> Try your local tj maxx or marshalls.  I found mine there last year for $60.



same here
love my uggs


----------



## Mom2Pat

BabyK said:


> aw that sucks about the bloomingdales exclusion!  Thanks anyway Cami.  i've actually never heard of Bear Paws.  are they just like Uggs?  Also, anyone heard of EMU?



I just bought EMU at Marshalls. They look just like UGG's and were only 59.99.  I will still pick up a pair of UGGs for the New England winters, but I will get them in another color other than sand.  

I have had numerous comments about my Uggs so I guess the EMUs look very similiar.


----------



## shorty0527

i had bear paws before and i wore them a lot but not long after i bought them the sole started separating from the shoe part and it looked like a duck trying to talk. terrible. after that i purchased real uggs and never had any problems with them. i now have three pairs and LOVEEEEE them!


----------



## dvsbo

i've never ordered from there before, i think she plans to so if she does, i'll let everyone know when i see them.


----------



## maxmara

stylefly said:


> I absolutely love the boots I've bought from KiwiSheepskins.com...I've also bought a bunch for my family as Christmas gifts and they've held up beautifully! I do buy the kids' sized Uggs and it really is cheaper if you're a diehard fan


 

Kids sizing is a great idea. Does anyone know what women's size 8 would be in kids size?


----------



## Belladiva79

Kids sizes only go up to size 6. Size 6 is for a 7-7.5. I am a 7.5 and thats the kids size I wear.


----------



## Designers Loft

kphillips said:


> Just found this web site...anyone know if they are legit???  Their prices are awesome!!!  Classic tall women's for $95.99 (w/$10 shipping)!!!
> http://urbantrendshop.com/ugg_women_boots?b=1&gclid=CP3J5oL3yJYCFRs-awodExnEyA




Don't know if they are legit but have u read their return policy?
 Urbantrendshop.com DOES NOT accept returns/exchanges for the following reasons: 
 Slight difference in color. Lighting of the picture may make the item appear a different shade of color 
Item does not fit even if you recieved the correct size
Customer does not want or like the shoe or apparel 
Package is returned back to our supplier because customer did not pick up/sign for the item 
 Urbantrendshop.com DOES accept refunds/returns/exchanges for the following reasons: 
 Customer recieves the completely wrong item/style/color 
Customer recieves a different size than ordered 
Factory defect on the merchandise.
Mistake made on the part of Urbantrendshop.com 
Item is out of stock

Customers are required to email us within 3 days of receiving your products if you need to make an exchange or returns.

If an exchange falls under this category, the customer will be required to send back the merchandise in order to ship out a new one.

We assess a 15% restocking fee on all items and the shipping fee is non-refundable because that is paid to our shipping agents - please ask any questions you have before ordering to limit or to prevent any problems.


----------



## YankeeGirl21

^ i want to believe they are authenitc (THE PRICES!!!), but i have a hard time believing it...


----------



## BabyK

i haven't decided what to get yet.  Emu looks like Uggs and some say they're very very similar so i was thinking of getting those especially since the prices are better.  i haven't checked out kids Uggs.  If I wear a size 5, would that be size 4 in kids?  Does anyone know if Emu are true to size?  What about Uggs?  Thanks again!!!  Sorry for all the Q's.  You've all been extremely helpful!


----------



## YankeeGirl21

^I wear a size down in my classic short uggs (Usually wear a 9, ordered an 8)


----------



## MolMol

what i did was use live.com cashback and bought my uggs on eastbay.  i got 18% i think, im not sure what eastbay live.com cashback is now but its worth a shot.


----------



## fashion16

I have had Bear Paws in the past and 2 years ago I threw them away and bought Uggs. The lining of the BP got matted and stiff and they lost their shape within 6 months of regular wear. I adore my Uggs! The lining is still soft, they hold their shape well and they seem like they are higher quality. I also got mine at TJ Maxx for 59.99. I would be careful though b/c I was in TJ the other day and they had a lot of Ugg knockoffs.


----------



## briannaVee

WOW, I am not so sure that I like their return policies... very limited...
I think I would stick to a more established online retailer if you are going to order online...
Has anyone checked out overstock.com?  They may have some there...




Designers Loft said:


> Urbantrendshop.com DOES NOT accept returns/exchanges for the following reasons:
> Slight difference in color. Lighting of the picture may make the item appear a different shade of color
> Item does not fit even if you recieved the correct size
> Customer does not want or like the shoe or apparel
> Package is returned back to our supplier because customer did not pick up/sign for the item
> Urbantrendshop.com DOES accept refunds/returns/exchanges for the following reasons:
> Customer recieves the completely wrong item/style/color
> Customer recieves a different size than ordered
> Factory defect on the merchandise.
> Mistake made on the part of Urbantrendshop.com
> Item is out of stock
> 
> Customers are required to email us within 3 days of receiving your products if you need to make an exchange or returns.
> 
> If an exchange falls under this category, the customer will be required to send back the merchandise in order to ship out a new one.
> 
> We assess a 15% restocking fee on all items and the shipping fee is non-refundable because that is paid to our shipping agents - please ask any questions you have before ordering to limit or to prevent any problems.


----------



## briannaVee

I was on Amazon getting a book and out of curiosity I checked on Uggs and a few other items.......
They have uggs and emu brand there at what appear to be much better prices...
Also found handbags.........  I never ever thought to use them for anything but books and dvd's....


----------



## MsMae

I love Amazon! I always find great deals on just about anything!


----------



## USCgerl

Here's a complaint on uggboutique.com...

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/uggboutique-c106246.html


----------



## ang3lina33

USCgerl said:


> Here's a complaint on uggboutique.com...
> 
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/uggboutique-c106246.html



Wow..their website looks so legit! I was looking for the camo uggs a couple months ago and came across this site and was sooo close to ordering some but zappos got some in just in time!

I am sooo glad I didn't have to mess with these scammers..

I effin hate scammers!!!  lol


----------



## bimmer23

should i buy some uggs the grey cardy ones on ebay?


----------



## USCgerl

ang3lina33 said:


> Wow..their website looks so legit! I was looking for the camo uggs a couple months ago and came across this site and was sooo close to ordering some but zappos got some in just in time!
> 
> I am sooo glad I didn't have to mess with these scammers..
> 
> I effin hate scammers!!!  lol



I actually called the number on the site and it is a cell number, with the generic cell msg.!


----------



## BabyK

Thanks so much for all your input!  Since most of you say that Emu's are very much like Uggs, I decided to get those instead.  They're less expensive, and to me they do look just like Uggs.  So i decided to order the EMUs from Endless.com.  they have free overnite shipping so will let you know how i like them tomorrow!


----------



## paula24

I saw it on nordstrom
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2976801...+Categories+>+$50+-+$100&origin=searchresults


----------



## gingeybear

If you aren't too stuck on the label, Cosco has amazing tall genuine sheepskin boots for $35 that are actually better made than this year's Decker UGG tall. I own real UGGS from  the 1980's that I bought in California and also own Sundance II in distressed brown and sand. They have them in Black, Dark Brown, Wheat (same as Sand) and Chestnut. For that price you can get them in all 4 colors and still spend less than you would on UGGs. I own EMU's too and while I love them, I find that they weigh more than UGGs and aren't as flexible or as soft. Many EMUs are not sheepskin but leather LINED in sheepskin. They are heavier and are actually a bit more water repellent than UGGS once they are treated.

If you are thinking of bidding not buying, beware of fakes on THAT auction site. The majority of them are not genuine UGGs but are counterfits made in China and drop shipped. However, if you really want to buy the UGG brand,  I have bought boots from Williamtsweet whose store is Boots Shoes and Things. He buys from the UGG outlet in California. I called them and they really do exist but unfortunately they don't sell over the phone The three pairs I bought from this vendor are genuine but his prices have gone up since last year. 

Also, if you aren't sure of your size, try them on b4 you buy because I range from size 7 to an 8 in most footwear but wear a 6 in the classic, round toed UGGs made in suede and a 7 in the one's with the round toe made in leather. I wear a 6 or a 7 in EMUs depending on the style. Buy a really good waterproofing spray and spray at least two times before you even think of wearing them outside.

PLMK if by doing this I've violated any PF policies because I'm a newbie and don't want to get booted off. Forgive me if I have sinned!


----------



## aquablueness

^^ what did you do wrong..?


----------



## aquablueness

Belladiva79 said:


> Kids sizes only go up to size 6. Size 6 is for a 7-7.5. I am a 7.5 and thats the kids size I wear.


 
OH MY GOSH, i never knew that! it's much cheaper than adults huh?


----------



## T.J.

i am going to buy a kids size as well! one time i am happy that i have small feet!!!


----------



## LovePink

I would buy Ugg boot from Victoria Secret and use the tier code ( in home page) to get discount..always 25% off to 30% off.


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Keep in mind the Kids shape has a slightly different shape to the womens boots.  I think womens feel more fitted.


----------



## coachpurses4me

Designers Loft said:


> Don't know if they are legit but have u read their return policy?
> Urbantrendshop.com DOES NOT accept returns/exchanges for the following reasons:
> Slight difference in color. Lighting of the picture may make the item appear a different shade of color
> Item does not fit even if you recieved the correct size
> Customer does not want or like the shoe or apparel
> Package is returned back to our supplier because customer did not pick up/sign for the item
> Urbantrendshop.com DOES accept refunds/returns/exchanges for the following reasons:
> Customer recieves the completely wrong item/style/color
> Customer recieves a different size than ordered
> Factory defect on the merchandise.
> Mistake made on the part of Urbantrendshop.com
> Item is out of stock
> 
> Customers are required to email us within 3 days of receiving your products if you need to make an exchange or returns.
> 
> If an exchange falls under this category, the customer will be required to send back the merchandise in order to ship out a new one.
> 
> We assess a 15% restocking fee on all items and the shipping fee is non-refundable because that is paid to our shipping agents - please ask any questions you have before ordering to limit or to prevent any problems.



There is no phone number for contacting them either, which for me is a HUGE no no!!!!


----------



## louiecrazy

check out your local Marshalls, i got my blue ones from there a while ago for $35!! they always have bizarre colors tho like hot pink, yellow, and purple..unfortunately i had to pay full price for my chestnut and black ones, UGGS keep me so warm during morning classes though so i think its worth every penny!!  good luck on your search!


----------



## louiecrazy

missjenjen said:


> i meant size 6




if your  a sizze 6 in womens then your a size 5 in kids, i have a pair from kids too and im a size 6 in normal uggs like you so just get a 5 in kids so much more cheaper!


----------



## BabyK

I got my Kid's Emu on Friday (in Chestnut) and I wore them yesterday and this morning.  I wear a size 5 in women, so I got a size 3 as per a pfer's advice.  They fit just right, and I thought maybe I should get a size bigger, so I have more room but then decided against it since one size up seems like a lot.  It's not like they come in 1/2 sizes. They're warm but it wasn't that cold outside.  Do you guys wear them w/ socks?  Are they meant to be worn with or without socks?  I feel like it's fine w/o socks but not sure if that's gross or not.  I don't know how women's Emu are suppose to feel like but the kids Emu has a slight arch.  I'm fine w/ it but I thought the bottom will be flat.  I got it for $50 w/ free shipping from Endless.com.  Pretty good price for that kind of boots.  Uggs are still a little steep for me but I'll keep an eye out for deals.  I would like another color.  They're so convenient.  I slip it right on and just head out to walk my daughter to school.  Thanks again for all your inputs!  I'll definitely check out Marshalls and Costco next time I go!


----------



## canada's

i don't wear socks with my uggs most of the time, except when it's very cold.


----------



## briannaVee

This must be a Canuck thing...  relatives don't wear socks with their ice skates either.....  or are socks really expensive up there? 


canada's said:


> i don't wear socks with my uggs most of the time, except when it's very cold.


----------



## briannaVee

BabyK
did they have adult sizes at endless and what were their prices like?  Was at a TJMaxx and saw Sketchers with their knock offs but have no clue about them...
Anyone try the Sketchers?


----------



## briannaVee

Now I have to stay away from Ebay and Amazon!
Really great deals


MsMae said:


> I love Amazon! I always find great deals on just about anything!


----------



## BabyK

briannaVee said:


> BabyK
> did they have adult sizes at endless and what were their prices like? Was at a TJMaxx and saw Sketchers with their knock offs but have no clue about them...
> Anyone try the Sketchers?


 

endless definitely has adult sizes.  check it out:  http://www.endless.com/s/ref=topnav...pe=&showDesigner=&node=242169011&keywords=emu  free overnite and free returns!


----------



## briannaVee

BabyK

Thank you for the link....  How did you know it was pay day today?


----------



## prague911

Hi, looking for some UGG slippers and boots for holiday gifts and myself anybody know where I can order different styles at a discount?

Advise and thanks.


----------



## tappedout06

Hi! Eastern Mountain Sports has some on sale right now. I am not sure what style you are looking for but it is very hard to find Ugg's on sale so this sale is a good one, IMO. Good Luck!

www.ems.com


----------



## cyberdiva

my mom decided she wants a pair, so I'm trying to get it for her for xmas. Are there any deals out there? I should've bought it when shopbop had their 30% sale. Dammit!


----------



## nay.nay01

here are some. 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?bmForm=endeca_refinement_form_one&bmFormID=1229020699738&bmUID=1229020699738&bmIsForm=true&bmPrevTemplate=%2Fsearch%2FSearchSale.jsp&bmHidden=Ntt&Ntt=+uggs&bmHidden=Ntk&Ntk=Entire+Site&bmHidden=Ntx&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchpartialmax&bmHidden=N&N=1553&bmHidden=sid&sid=&bmHidden=Nty&Nty=1&bmHidden=Nu&Nu=P_product_code&bmText=searchterms&searchterms=uggs&bmImage=EndecaSearchButton.x&bmImage=EndecaSearchButton.y&bmImage=EndecaSearchButton&bmHidden=PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446201587&bmHidden=ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537


----------



## Porse

Here ya go!
http://www.6pm.com/n/search.cgi?path=Park%3EWomen's+Park+Shoes%3EBoots&fq=gender:womens&fq=country_code:US&fq=gender:womens&fq=gender:womens&fq=text:uggs&fq=gender:womens&psort=price+asc


----------



## Cutegirl

Dang you guys are good at finding deals! 

I bought these at regular price :/ and now they are on sale for $138. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229044270301


Lord and Taylor also has selected styles on sale at their stores but is not on sale online, so if you are close to a store go check it out


----------



## shy712

Check out BootBarn.com.  Just got my Uggs today.  There is a 20% off code (thankyou3) that expires on 12/31 and use mrrebates to get cashback.


----------



## MsMae

Try Sportsmans Warehouse (a hunting/fishing store)... My bf took on a 2nd job there &  I found the classic short in brown & sand for 119.00!!!!!! I couldn't believe my eyes! + he gets 20% off so I think I know what one of my Christmas presents is!!!


----------



## ricky11

i also saw a table full of uggs with a sale sign next to them at a lord and tayor tonight.  definitely check it out if you have one near you.


----------



## julietayq

Anyone has idea how good the sales are in Woodbury? I went with my friends on Black Friday, but the line at UGG was so long and we didnt even get in the store
I am thinking of going on Christmas and check it out


----------



## sixteencandles

lushboutique.com has the tall ones for sale for $125! Never ordered from them before though.


----------



## i<3coach

julietayq said:


> Anyone has idea how good the sales are in Woodbury? I went with my friends on Black Friday, but the line at UGG was so long and we didnt even get in the store
> I am thinking of going on Christmas and check it out



I don't about Black Friday but they are regular price, throughout the year at the outlet, it's just that they have some discontinued styles.


----------



## lthi

I just got one from Parisien. I opened up the charge and I got 20% off of all the purchase that day. So I got Uggs Ultimate tall at 160 plus tax ( regular $200)


----------



## IntlSet

sixteencandles said:


> lushboutique.com has the tall ones for sale for $125! Never ordered from them before though.


 
Those are a great deal. Too bad they're out of my size!


----------



## Belladiva79

Yeah its a really great deal but they only have chestnut 
Anyone know a good deal for Black Uggs??


----------



## vhsethan

if I was you, I'd try to get Nordstrom to match the sale price. =)


----------



## cyberdiva

you guys are AWESOME!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## msd31

nordstrom will only match if it is exact style/size/color


----------



## Belladiva79

Rei.com has Uggs and you can use the coupon code HOLMEM8. If they don't have your size or color on the website you can do a locator, call that store and ask them to do a charge send. They will charge shipping which is $10 but overall its a good deal, especially for those looking for the harder colors to find like black. Good luck!

Also, you do have to be a member to Rei to do it, all you do is create an account and thats it, its free of charge.


----------



## drechie

^ when i went into the REI store they said it was a $20.00 member fee to join the club. Is this true? I refused to spend $20 on a membership; i just didn't feel comfortable believing this story.


----------



## ABACOHOPE

Belladiva79 said:


> Rei.com has Uggs and you can use the coupon code HOLMEM8. If they don't have your size or color on the website you can do a locator, call that store and ask them to do a charge send. They will charge shipping which is $10 but overall its a good deal, especially for those looking for the harder colors to find like black. Good luck!
> 
> Also, you do have to be a member to Rei to do it, all you do is create an account and thats it, its free of charge.



how much is the code good for?
thanks


----------



## Belladiva79

I thought the membership was free, I thought it was just signing up for their email, after i placed the order they said they couldn't find me in the system and that i had to pay for the membership. I cancelled the order cause there is no way I was paying that. 



drechie said:


> ^ when i went into the REI store they said it was a $20.00 member fee to join the club. Is this true? I refused to spend $20 on a membership; i just didn't feel comfortable believing this story.


----------



## julietayq

I wanna get a pair of Sunburst boots in sand color. But Bootbarn, shopbop are all out of either size or color. Can someone help me find it? Thanks! Nordstrom has it,but no code to use at all...


----------



## summer2815

I am trying to find a deal on Uggs as well.  Looking for the Classic Tall in Chestnut, Black, Gray or Brown.


----------



## Charmosa

^Me too....looking for a any sales on classic tall or whitley in chocolate, size 5.  It's a hard size to come by.


----------



## julietayq

Anyone ordered from shoe.com and how is it? I am about to order a pair of Sunburst which is on sale and they have my size!


----------



## dls80ucla

julietayq said:


> Anyone ordered from shoe.com and how is it? I am about to order a pair of Sunburst which is on sale and they have my size!



shoe.com just looks like a search engine. what site did it take you to?


----------



## julietayq

http://www.shoes.com/Shopping/ProductDetails.aspx?p=63199&pg=5014647

here..



dls80ucla said:


> shoe.com just looks like a search engine. what site did it take you to?


----------



## julietayq

oops...it should be shoes.com, not shoe.com


----------



## Charmosa

^The 20% off code of Cheers (with free shipping) doesn't work for Uggs.   There MUST be some sales on uggs out there!!!


----------



## vhsethan

has anyone seen any childrens uggs on sale?


----------



## TxGlam

I got a pair of Chestnut upsides (the ones that lace up on the side-really cute!) for $140 shipped from saks. Received them today!


----------



## julietayq

Some styles on Shoes.com like Sunburst is on sale, however the 20% off coupon doesn't apply to Uggs.


----------



## uafly1

Nordstrom has some on sale. Limited sizes


----------



## qwerty822

drechie said:


> ^ when i went into the REI store they said it was a $20.00 member fee to join the club. Is this true? I refused to spend $20 on a membership; i just didn't feel comfortable believing this story.


 
REI is a coop, so membership does cost money - it's good for lifetime, though, and you get 10% back of all your purchases every year as a dividend.

I joined years ago (going on a backpacking trip) and have gotten WAAAAY more than my money back (actually got it back and more the first year) - but I love REI, so we spend lots of money there! 

I didn't think you had to be a member to shop there though?  Just to get the dividend?


----------



## VuittonsLover

does anyone know the difference between sunburst and sundance II.

they look the same to me.

i just ordered the sunburst from shoes.com  thanx guys.


----------



## deb118

I believe the soles are different.  One has a lug sole- Sundance II.


----------



## Charmosa

If anyone is interested in Ugg Cargo III's, I got Nordies to price match 30% off.  Nordies has to have the same size, color, type, etc. so this worked for me this time.  Just barely!  Shoefly only has black size 9 and 10 and espresso 6 and 7 listed on their website so would only apply to them.  If you are interested in doing this, you need to do it quick before the websites update their sizes.

I just posted this in the "Shoefly 50% off inc Uggs Dakota Slippers" thread, pg 6: http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/shoefly-50-off-inc-ugg-dakota-slippers-397917-6.html

I also found this website which has Whitley's, Cove and Sandra's as well as slippers and a few ither kinds on sale: http://www.footnotesonline.com/footnotes/default.asp?s_id=0&mscssid=MNQC18576P8W9KADDVQ6027ALR3QE0BB

I can't speak for their service/shipping though as I didn't end up ordering from them.

They are a legit Ugg seller and you'll find them on the Ugg authorized retailers list: http://www.uggaustralia.com/customerService/dealerLocator.aspx

I also found Eastbay which is another authorized retailer.  They have a 20% off for spending $99 or 30% off for spending $199 or free shipping http://www.eastbay.com/promo/default/promoId--5003479/ (expires Dec 19 though).   I tried the code with the Whitley's and Sunbursts and it worked with both.  Here is their website: http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/advancedSearch.cfm?microsite=Eastbay4Her&search=k&keyword=ugg

Here's another one with Cargo's, Whitley's, Sandra's and Knightsbridge's (and sandals) on sale: http://www.jildorshoes.com/brand.cfm/hurl/Ugg_Australia_Womens/catID=11228/flag=1

I needed to have the guaranteed shipping by Dec 24 as well as the opportunity to exchange if I don't have the correct size so I went with Nordies for the price match but they only have Cargo III's, not whitley's.  I don't know why Cargo's and Whitley's are on sale but that worked out well for me!  When I checked out the sizing, it appears the Cargo's and Whitley's don't fit as large as classics.  Some websites (ugg, zappo's) say to order up but Nordies says to order down a size so not sure if theirs is just not up to date?  I ordered a 6 (I'm a 6.5 normally but 5 classics fit me) so if that doesn't work, I'll exchange them when I'm in the states.

Good luck!!!


----------



## nay.nay01

Thank you so much Charmosa!


----------



## justonemore

I was at Saks today, picked up a pair of Whitleys (tall lace up the front) -- I got Black $230 on sale $138  they also had brown also $230 on sale for $138 ..... still some available call Dita 949-347-5258  HURRY!


----------



## Charmosa

That is AWESOME justonemore!!  I would cancel my order with Nordies but I'm not sure about sizing and there is no Saks in Seattle.  I can't believe the discount is so good.  I didn't they went on sale in the stores?


----------



## xtina08

justonemore said:


> I was at Saks today, picked up a pair of Whitleys (tall lace up the front) -- I got Black $230 on sale $138  they also had brown also $230 on sale for $138 ..... still some available call Dita 949-347-5258  HURRY!



I just called!  Thank God you're on the west coast too, so the store was still open!  I ordered them in espresso... 

Does anyone know how the sizes run in the Whitleys?  I've never had ANY Uggs before but these are just way too cute, and our crazy snowstorm (I live in the Seattle area) has inspired me.  I normally wear about a 6.5 shoe, and I ordereed the Whitleys in 7.  I hope they fit!  

Yay!  I'm so excited!


----------



## SummerGal

justonemore said:


> I was at Saks today, picked up a pair of Whitleys (tall lace up the front) -- I got Black $230 on sale $138 they also had brown also $230 on sale for $138 ..... still some available call Dita 949-347-5258 HURRY!


 

Just called. She said they only have size 9 left in both black and brown and they were about to close. Oh well. ush:


----------



## Charmosa

Oh good - thanks SummerGal.  I was actually contemplating ordering another pair!!!  **Trying to give my head a shake** That makes the decision that much easier!


----------



## hoamechua

*read our rules please!*


----------



## justonemore

Originally Posted by *justonemore* 

 
I was at Saks today, picked up a pair of Whitleys (tall lace up the front) -- I got Black $230 on sale $138 they also had brown also $230 on sale for $138 ..... still some available call Dita 949-347-5258 HURRY!



SummerGal said:


> Just called. She said they only have size 9 left in both black and brown and they were about to close. Oh well. ush:


 

Hope everyone was able to grab these ..... they are so cozy!!
Size 9 girls, call in the morning ..... OR check all your local Saks stores!


----------



## hoamechua

how to edit post???


----------



## justonemore

justonemore said:


> I was at Saks today, picked up a pair of Whitleys (tall lace up the front) -- I got Black $230 on sale $138 they also had brown also $230 on sale for $138 ..... still some available call Dita 949-347-5258 HURRY!


 
OMG, wore these last night and they are heavenly!!  Just scored the Brown pair from another Saks!


----------



## justonemore

justonemore said:


> I was at Saks today, picked up a pair of Whitleys (tall lace up the front) -- I got Black $230 on sale $138 they also had brown also $230 on sale for $138 ..... still some available call Dita 949-347-5258 HURRY!


 
Another update!
Dita  949-347-5258  has Black and Brown left in size 8 and 9 !!  CALL!


----------



## drechie

does anyone know if shoes.com sells authentic Uggs?


----------



## Charmosa

Drechie,
You can always check the Ugg Australia website (link is above).  If shoes.com has some contact info on their website, just use their zip and it should let you know.  Otherwise you can contact ugg and ask them.  Their CS are quite helpful.  

QUOTE=drechie;9039240]does anyone know if shoes.com sells authentic Uggs?[/QUOTE]


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone seen the bronze/gold metallic in 7 anywhere?  tall


----------



## socaltrojan

Does anyone know where i can get classic talls in grey or chocolate on sale?


----------



## SimplyComplex

Do the Cargo III fit true to size?


----------



## shonntew

drechie said:


> does anyone know if shoes.com sells authentic Uggs?


 
yes, they are authentic sellers.


----------



## Michy1215

Eastbay.com sells uggs and you can get 20% back using live.com


----------



## katrina1165

i found an autherized online dealer that sells 10%, free ship and no tax uggs. the site is called sportiela.com, its west coast based popular  store on melrose. this spot is legit check it out. also just type in their zip code at uggs official site thats how i found them


----------



## katrina1165

found an autherized online dealer that sells 10%, free ship and no tax uggs. the site is called sportiela.com, its west coast based popular store on melrose. this spot is legit check it out. also just type in their zip code at uggs official site thats how i found them<!-- / message -->


----------



## cyberdiva

katrina1165 said:


> found an autherized online dealer that sells 10%, free ship and no tax uggs. the site is called sportiela.com, its west coast based popular store on melrose. this spot is legit check it out. also just type in their zip code at uggs official site thats how i found them<!-- / message -->


 
I just bought the Knightsbridge in black yesterday at Sports Chalet for $124. It was on sale for $149 and I had a coupon for $25 off my purchase. They are doing the $25 off if you purchase $100 or more. And the coupons are at the front counter!


----------



## friscotex

Ugg Tall Braid Boot $139 with free shipping on Amazon if over $100:
Colors: Black, Chestnut and Chocolate.

http://www.amazon.com/Women-Shoes-U...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1229972617&sr=1-1


----------



## shoptfs

friscotex said:


> Ugg Tall Braid Boot $139 with free shipping on Amazon if over $100:
> Colors: Black, Chestnut and Chocolate.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Women-Shoes-U...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1229972617&sr=1-1


 
wow thats a great deal, does anybod have a coupon to use on this site?


----------



## daniellesmommy

Does anyone know where I can get the grey tall in classic at a sale price?


----------



## xtina08

Suddenly I'm obsessed with Uggs, it seems -- and my first order from Thursday hasn't even arrived yet!  

So I want to order another pair, but it seems sheepskinshoes.com is the only place I can find the ones I want in my size -- anyone know if they are an authentic seller?  Thanks!


----------



## T.J.

even my second order on shoefly got cancled


----------



## julietayq

I made my order from shoes.com on Thursday and got it yesterday. They ship very fast!


----------



## drechie

I ordered a pair of uggs last thursday and just got them in the mail yesterday from shoes.com you guys should definitely check them out. i got the short ultimate chocolate uggs for $127.00. What a steal


----------



## kingak

xtina08 said:


> Suddenly I'm obsessed with Uggs, it seems -- and my first order from Thursday hasn't even arrived yet!
> 
> So I want to order another pair, but it seems sheepskinshoes.com is the only place I can find the ones I want in my size -- anyone know if they are an authentic seller? Thanks!


 I would love to know if they are authentic as well, it's the only place that has the Uggs I want.
Has anyone ordered from them?


----------



## xtina08

kingak said:


> I would love to know if they are authentic as well, it's the only place that has the Uggs I want.
> Has anyone ordered from them?



Okay, I finally had time to call Ugg.  YES, sheepskinshoes.com is an authorized seller!!  

And yay for me -- the boots I want are cheaper on their site than anywhere else I can find it.  AND in my size!  I just ordered.  

Oh lord.  This is bad...  TWO pairs of Ugg boots within a week?  That's just sick.


----------



## kingak

xtina08 said:


> Okay, I finally had time to call Ugg. YES, sheepskinshoes.com is an authorized seller!!
> 
> And yay for me -- the boots I want are cheaper on their site than anywhere else I can find it. AND in my size! I just ordered.
> 
> Oh lord. This is bad... TWO pairs of Ugg boots within a week? That's just sick.


 Oh that's great, thank you.
Do you know how they exactly work?  I know you put in the size you want and will they contact you if they have it or not?


----------



## Charmosa

T.J. said:


> even my second order on shoefly got cancled


If they still have your size on their website, you can get nordies to do a price match.....check out my earlier post (#123 on pg 9).  They have to have your size/color/etc on the website which I'm assuming they still do if they cancelled your order.  Do it before their update their website.  I just did mine through live chat.


----------



## xtina08

Charmosa said:


> If they still have your size on their website, you can get nordies to do a price match.....check out my earlier post (#123 on pg 9).  They have to have your size/color/etc on the website which I'm assuming they still do if they cancelled your order.  Do it before their update their website.  I just did mine through live chat.



You're the second person I've come across today that's mentioned that...  The Nordy's price matching didn't work for me.  I found a pair of Uggs on Victoria's Secret for $60 cheaper, and I did a livechat w/Nordstrom and he wouldn't match it.  He told me they only match Neiman Marcus, Saks, Macy's, etc.  Oh well, maybe that's just my craptastic luck.



kingak said:


> Oh that's great, thank you.
> Do you know how they exactly work? I know you put in the size you want and will they contact you if they have it or not?



I have no idea actually.  I was just so excited they were an authorized seller and had my boot, I just went ahead and ordered!  The website says they won't charge your card until your order ships, so I assume they'll let me know if they no longer have it; otherwise I expect an email letting me know it's on the way.  Also I've come across some other sale boots on their site, and they've specified what size they had left.  Again assuming -- I figure as long as they don't list specific sizes, they have what you want.


----------



## kingak

I just put in my order too, we will see what happens!
Thank you for calling and authenticating them!


----------



## ls2008

Hi, I just found some ugg on sale! Neiman Marcus. 40% off !!! hurry! gone fast!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=38897


----------



## finzup

too bad the 'coquette' style isn't on sale.. I love those (and my dog loves them too -- he just chewed one of mine up!)


----------



## xtina08

How do the sizes run for the slippers?  Specifically the fluff scuff.


----------



## rachieface

Does anyone have a free shipping code?


----------



## bagachondriac

Is it just me or is anyone else having problems accessing the NM site?


----------



## rachieface

^^^ It's being slow but I keep pressing all buttons twice and it's working.


----------



## bagachondriac

^It's taken five minutes just to get the pictures to load!


----------



## mzballs

WELCNM ---> free shipping over $100

Just worked for me.


----------



## rachieface

Thank you so much for posting this. I just got my Mom the "Sunsparkle" boots. She told me TODAY that she wants them at any sale price!


----------



## Ellie Mae

I accessed them just fine, but they have NOTHING on sale that I did not already pay full price for 2 wks ago - gifts, so I am STUCK.  RATS


----------



## emilu

welcnm worked for me but i've never purchased online before


----------



## Charmosa

xtina08 said:


> You're the second person I've come across today that's mentioned that...  The Nordy's price matching didn't work for me.  I found a pair of Uggs on Victoria's Secret for $60 cheaper, and I did a livechat w/Nordstrom and he wouldn't match it.  He told me they only match Neiman Marcus, Saks, Macy's, etc.  Oh well, maybe that's just my craptastic luck.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea actually.  I was just so excited they were an authorized seller and had my boot, I just went ahead and ordered!  The website says they won't charge your card until your order ships, so I assume they'll let me know if they no longer have it; otherwise I expect an email letting me know it's on the way.  Also I've come across some other sale boots on their site, and they've specified what size they had left.  Again assuming -- I figure as long as they don't list specific sizes, they have what you want.


Oh geez, sorry to hear that xtina...I don't know what happened.  I honestly did it the other day and it work...I was quite surprised but very happy none the less!  I wish I would of save the chat.  Anyways, sounds like you got some so that's great!


----------



## ColdSteel

Darn, no ultimate braids. What deals, though!


----------



## funandsun

xtina08 said:


> How do the sizes run for the slippers? Specifically the fluff scuff.


 
I'm a US 10 and my Ugg scuffs are a 9.  I have them on right now so it was easy to check!


----------



## TxGlam

Welcnm worked for me too...I bought the sunsparkle. Does anyone know if they run big like the sundance??


----------



## xtina08

funandsun said:


> I'm a US 10 and my Ugg scuffs are a 9.  I have them on right now so it was easy to check!



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Meeju

Wow... thanks for posting!!


----------



## two2tangooo

Thanks A LOT JUST GOT 6 different pairs!!


----------



## xtina08

Charmosa said:


> Oh geez, sorry to hear that xtina...I don't know what happened.  I honestly did it the other day and it work...I was quite surprised but very happy none the less!  I wish I would of save the chat.  Anyways, sounds like you got some so that's great!



 Yeah, I don't know either.  Maybe it just depends on who you talk to?  Some might be more accomodating than others.  

And yes, I've definitely gotten my fill of Uggs.  How does a person go from not a single pair of Uggs to three pairs in ONE WEEK!?  I ordered the Whitley and Seline both in black, and the Fluff Scuff in pink.   

I am officially banned.


----------



## suretobuy

Do you guys think the "sand" color would get dirty too easily? Sand would match my wardrobe, but I'm afraid the color is too light and will show scuffs. Is it hard to clean uggs?


----------



## termiess

Thanks a lot for posting!
I just got a pair of Knightsbridge boots in black.


----------



## aquablueness

SUPER COOL! thanks


----------



## aquablueness

suretobuy said:


> Do you guys think the "sand" color would get dirty too easily? Sand would match my wardrobe, but I'm afraid the color is too light and will show scuffs. Is it hard to clean uggs?


no it's not. i spray mines with shining monkey to keep them semi-water repellent and it works to keep it from being dirty. YAY to your purchase 



> Thanks A LOT JUST GOT 6 different pairs!!



WOW


----------



## tortellini

Thanks for posting! Got 4 pairs! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

termiess said:


> Thanks a lot for posting!
> I just got a pair of Knightsbridge boots in black.


 
I just got a pair of Knightsbridge also.  I wanted it in black.  I put it in my shopping cart and then went to the bathroom and came back and someone got them...oh well, I got them in Chestnut instead.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Ugg boots on sale at www.Neimanmarcus.com


----------



## termiess

more_CHOOS said:


> I just got a pair of Knightsbridge also.  I wanted it in black.  I put it in my shopping cart and then went to the bathroom and came back and someone got them...oh well, I got them in Chestnut instead.



My pair is size 5. Is this your size? I like the chestnut color, it's cute. But I have classic short in Chestnut, so I ordered Knightsbridge in black.


----------



## vhsethan

I would talk to Nordies again, they WILL pricematch the Uggs from Vickys.  If they are sold out now you should explain the situation to an online manager.


----------



## letsgo

How is sizing for classic ugg boots?


----------



## socaltrojan

letsgo said:


> How is sizing for classic ugg boots?



You order one size smaller.  I normally wear a 9 but in the classic shorts I wear a 8 and they fit perfectly.  

I am so sad NM doesn't have any uggs I want on sale.  

I already have chestnut uggs and I really wanted a pair of classic black or grey on sale!


----------



## T.J.

Charmosa said:


> If they still have your size on their website, you can get nordies to do a price match.....check out my earlier post (#123 on pg 9).  They have to have your size/color/etc on the website which I'm assuming they still do if they cancelled your order.  Do it before their update their website.  I just did mine through live chat.



thanks for the suggestion! unfortunally it took shoefly 5 days to tell me they do not have the shoes, now they are not on the website anymore


----------



## T.J.

so sad, the classic ones are not 40% off


----------



## kbell

Thank you! I live in Uggs in the winter & the youth 4 is equal to a wms 6 so 
I got the two kids boots in red & chestnut - Thanks again!  Super deal!


----------



## skyqueen

I have several pairs of UGG boots. You can order a size down.


----------



## pursemonkey

Quite a few Uggs marked down on the Bergdorf Goodman site for those still looking! Knightsbridge down to $120 from $200, Whitley down to $138 from $230, Mayfire short boots down to $102 from $170, and more!! Hurry! http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=10818&N=0&st=s&va=t


----------



## more_CHOOS

termiess said:


> My pair is size 5. Is this your size? I like the chestnut color, it's cute. But I have classic short in Chestnut, so I ordered Knightsbridge in black.


 
Yes, I'm a size 5.  I've been eyeing it for awhile but decided that I will only get it if it on sale.  Oh well.  I checked this morning to see if the black is still available but it's not.  Oh well....


----------



## usaginoshir

anyone know Mayfire short boot sizing?  should I get my real size?  thx


----------



## Guccigirlkells

You can always buys both sizes and send on back...thats what i did since i never tried them on


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Just got a pair of slippers! Thanks for posting this


----------



## Lushabella

Does anyone know how the slippers run? I'm trying to buy the cozy.  I;m a 9, should I order an 8?


----------



## janilla41

usaginoshir said:


> anyone know Mayfire short boot sizing?  should I get my real size?  thx



I think they run true to size.  I generally wear a size 7 and my 7s fit perfectly!


----------



## shoebuyer37

I can't believe I scored the Mayfire boots!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## shoptfs

I got nordies to do a price match of BG's ugg boots!!


----------



## shoptfs

Nordies did a price match on my UGGs order..YIPEE!!!


----------



## nay.nay01

shoptfs said:


> I got nordies to do a price match of BG's ugg boots!!


 
Can you do a price match at nordies or just online?


----------



## xtina08

vhsethan said:


> I would talk to Nordies again, they WILL pricematch the Uggs from Vickys.  If they are sold out now you should explain the situation to an online manager.



Next time I will, definitely.  Thanks.  In the end I decided to get a different pair of boots, so it ended up being a moot point.  

Oh -- speaking of Uggs on sale...  Victoria's Secret has the Felicity on sale for $239:

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...prnbr=9H-227822&cgname=OSKEYSHUZZZ&rfnbr=4849


----------



## FREE4ME

Lord and Taylor has a couple of styles on Sale.


----------



## uninspiredstar

I just got these from Saks!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230182597896


----------



## kristag0619

I found some classic tall and short (reg colors and metallic) on hsssurf.com.  They have most colors and sizes!  I ordered chestnut talls and my coworker was able to snag tall in sand, we each only paid $127.99 - yay!

Use 'CHRISTMAS' for 20% off with free shipping and free returns! This company is an authorized Ugg Australia retailer (on the Ugg Website) as well with a secure site


----------



## evalena

Saks has few online.  There's one pair on sale for $120 orig. $300.


----------



## LOVEthatBAG!

Neiman Marcus.com had a 40% off this morning


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks for posting hsssurf.com...I had been looking for metallics at a discount!  they even have the metallic havianas!!!!


----------



## discoTR

kristag0619 said:


> I found some classic tall and short (reg colors and metallic) on hsssurf.com. They have most colors and sizes! I ordered chestnut talls and my coworker was able to snag tall in sand, we each only paid $127.99 - yay!
> 
> Use 'CHRISTMAS' for 20% off with free shipping and free returns! This company is an authorized Ugg Australia retailer (on the Ugg Website) as well with a secure site


 

*Thank You!* I was able to get chocoate shorts for $103.99 shipped.
now I just need to find ultimate shorts in chestnut on sale hehe


----------



## bellapsyd

i usually wear a 7, but they are big on me...and I really wanted the pewter talls, so I ordered a 6 (no 7- it was either 6 or 8).  Do you think they'll stretch and fit me?  My shoe size is 6.5-7.5 usually a 7 for comfort. I'm really hoping the pewters fit!!!


----------



## luckygirl83

kristag0619 said:


> I found some classic tall and short (reg colors and metallic) on hsssurf.com.  They have most colors and sizes!  I ordered chestnut talls and my coworker was able to snag tall in sand, we each only paid $127.99 - yay!
> 
> Use 'CHRISTMAS' for 20% off with free shipping and free returns! This company is an authorized Ugg Australia retailer (on the Ugg Website) as well with a secure site



Thanks so much *kristag!* I just purchased a pair of chocolate tall!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Neiman Marcus had some Uggs on sale plus 40% off. =)


----------



## Teenytiny

Me too!! I've been looking for the tall chocolates in a size 6 forever!!


----------



## kristag0619

awe, i'm so happy you were all able to find your sizes!!!!! i can't wait to get mine, they shipped yesterday - hooray! i definitely need them here  in new hampshire - we got over two feet of snow last week and my old pair is at its end...


----------



## queenvictoria2

bellapsyd said:


> i usually wear a 7, but they are big on me...and I really wanted the pewter talls, so I ordered a 6 (no 7- it was either 6 or 8).  Do you think they'll stretch and fit me?  My shoe size is 6.5-7.5 usually a 7 for comfort. I'm really hoping the pewters fit!!!




Yes, Uggs run a size big


----------



## insertnamehere

bellapsyd said:


> i usually wear a 7, but they are big on me...and I really wanted the pewter talls, so I ordered a 6 (no 7- it was either 6 or 8).  Do you think they'll stretch and fit me?  My shoe size is 6.5-7.5 usually a 7 for comfort. I'm really hoping the pewters fit!!!



If you usually wear a 7 for comfort in regular shoes then the 6 should fit you fine. Ugg sizes run smaller so you should purchase one size down than what you would normally wear. If you buy them in a size 7 they would be too big. Hope they fit!


----------



## fabgrabs

I am a pretty solid 8.5 ... do you think an 8 in Uggs would stretch out too much? 7 would be too small, right?


----------



## Vinyl

fabgrabs said:


> I am a pretty solid 8.5 ... do you think an 8 in Uggs would stretch out too much? 7 would be too small, right?



I'm in between a 7.5 to 8, but I could fit the 6 nicely... it was pretty snug, but knowing that it DOES stretch out would've made it fine.  However, I enjoy breathing room (and socks), so I went w/a 7 & it's also totally fine.  Of course, my Uggs haven't stretched out yet, so we'll see if my next pair will be a 6 or 7 depending on this situation.

I'd say get a 7 if you want a just-right, snug/tight fit.  Get an 8 if you really want some breathing room or if you plan on wearing thick socks.


----------



## vhsethan

zen8860 said:


> giive you good new
> ugg $69
> I once tried their products
> Quality and price all best good
> http://home.51.com/photo.php?user=nikefine&gid=121073&page=2&total=190



Looks like UGG did a special line specifically for this site called ****-Tay Quality.  Hehe. SPAMMM!


----------



## fabgrabs

Vinyl said:


> I'm in between a 7.5 to 8, but I could fit the 6 nicely... it was pretty snug, but knowing that it DOES stretch out would've made it fine.  However, I enjoy breathing room (and socks), so I went w/a 7 & it's also totally fine.  Of course, my Uggs haven't stretched out yet, so we'll see if my next pair will be a 6 or 7 depending on this situation.
> 
> I'd say get a 7 if you want a just-right, snug/tight fit.  Get an 8 if you really want some breathing room or if you plan on wearing thick socks.



Thanks!


----------



## lmulks

Thank you!!!



kristag0619 said:


> I found some classic tall and short (reg colors and metallic) on hsssurf.com.  They have most colors and sizes!  I ordered chestnut talls and my coworker was able to snag tall in sand, we each only paid $127.99 - yay!
> 
> Use 'CHRISTMAS' for 20% off with free shipping and free returns! This company is an authorized Ugg Australia retailer (on the Ugg Website) as well with a secure site


----------



## pinkmitsy4

has anyone seen a Tall Grey pair in size 7 or 8...hsssurf.com only has 9 
Thanks!


----------



## daniellesmommy

I want Ugg Cardys. I normally wear a size 9 in shoes and in my classic Uggs I wear a size 9. What size would I take in Cardys?


----------



## bellapsyd

I think cardys run smaller than uggs. more tts


----------



## pinkmitsy4

My cardys are definitely tts..i didn't size down! I find them more snug.


----------



## bellapsyd

^anyone seen any on sale anywhere?


----------



## bellapsyd

hsssurf.com just cancelled my order for petwer tall in 7.    Anywhere have the metallics on sale?


----------



## hapijuliet18

I was at Costco this morning and I snagged a very similar looking Cardy-ugg that also folds over minus the cute button accent the Cardy ones have.  It was $85, and they're my first one   I find them very cute compared to the more common uggs


----------



## DiamondFemme

kristag0619 said:


> I found some classic tall and short (reg colors and metallic) on hsssurf.com.  They have most colors and sizes!  I ordered chestnut talls and my coworker was able to snag tall in sand, we each only paid $127.99 - yay!
> 
> Use 'CHRISTMAS' for 20% off with free shipping and free returns! This company is an authorized Ugg Australia retailer (on the Ugg Website) as well with a secure site



Thanks, I just ordered the tall chocolates in size 9. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## luckycharm06

thanks...just got a size 6 in grey for $112.50!


----------



## cherll

fabgrabs said:


> I am a pretty solid 8.5 ... do you think an 8 in Uggs would stretch out too much? 7 would be too small, right?


 
I am an 8.5, I got the 7. They fit perfect at first and definitely matted down so they are a little loose. Love them!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Too bad I can't find Cardys on sale anywhere online.


----------



## fabgrabs

cherll said:


> I am an 8.5, I got the 7. They fit perfect at first and definitely matted down so they are a little loose. Love them!



Thank you also! 

I'll go with the 7.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ where??


----------



## fabgrabs

Oops! :okay:


----------



## bellapsyd

luckycharm06 said:


> thanks...just got a size 6 in grey for $112.50!



lol, i meant to quote this.  where did you get them from?


----------



## nekkid

aw, i'm sad! size 6 in choc tall is out of stock at HSS =(


----------



## daniellesmommy

I ordered my daughter a pair of Uggs and only paid $57.59. What a deal from HSS.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ i only saw the adult sizes- they had kids??


----------



## sparkle7

Can you tell me what HSS stand for? Thanks


----------



## nay.nay01

bellapsyd said:


> ^ i only saw the adult sizes- they had kids??


 
If you type ugg in the search they will show.


----------



## uninspiredstar

sparkle7 said:


> Can you tell me what HSS stand for? Thanks



^^Huntington Surf and Sport - If you're ever in Huntington Beach, they have a few stores there.


----------



## Katie68506

Neiman Marcus just added more Ugg slippers to their sale.


----------



## eamanna

I got a classic tall, metallic gold at Neimans in Topanga for $108 (regular price is $180). I got the size 5, women's, even though I'm regularly a size 6. 

I tried on the 6, and it was kind of loose around my ankles, and there was too much room between my toes and the front of the shoe.


----------



## summer2815

I am still looking for Classic Tall grey uggs on sale!


----------



## bellapsyd

eamanna said:


> I got a classic tall, metallic gold at Neimans in Topanga for $108 (regular price is $180). I got the size 5, women's, even though I'm regularly a size 6.
> 
> I tried on the 6, and it was kind of loose around my ankles, and there was too much room between my toes and the front of the shoe.



do you have a phone number?  where is topanga?   I wonder if they have any in pewter.    if not i need that size 6! lol


----------



## LVdolls

I scored a kids black classic short from HSS for $57!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ nm called. they only have 5, 9, 10 left


----------



## Twynkle54

HSSSurf no longer has any women ugg boots left! Does anyone know if a Women's Size 5 runs in kids sizes as well?


----------



## Twynkle54

I guess I'm a 4 in youth. I'm looking for a classic tall boot, size 4, in Chestnut, Gray or Sand.  Anyone see any? I've checked many of the sites and they don't seem to carry this size.  Thanks!


----------



## Guccigirlkells

does anyone know if the youth boot and the adult boot look different in any way shape or form?


----------



## socaltrojan

Guccigirlkells said:


> does anyone know if the youth boot and the adult boot look different in any way shape or form?



The shaft height is shorter.  The women's sizes have a longer shaft and will hit you higher on the calf than a kids one.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

socaltrojan said:


> The shaft height is shorter. The women's sizes have a longer shaft and will hit you higher on the calf than a kids one.


 
Thanks for the info


----------



## dusty paws

..has anyone seen any of the broome boots on sale?


----------



## luckycharm06

booo...hssurf cancelled my grey classic shorts in 6  they said they can't even honor the 20% off for a future pair of uggs, since they're not getting any more until their winter '09 shipment  guess it wasn't meant to be....


----------



## bellapsyd

^they cancelled my pewter ones too


----------



## Belladiva79

Where do you see kids shoes on HSS? I am looking for a pair for my daughter, thanks!



LVdolls said:


> I scored a kids black classic short from HSS for $57!


----------



## insertnamehere

kristag0619 said:


> I found some classic tall and short (reg colors and metallic) on hsssurf.com.  They have most colors and sizes!  I ordered chestnut talls and my coworker was able to snag tall in sand, we each only paid $127.99 - yay!
> 
> Use 'CHRISTMAS' for 20% off with free shipping and free returns! This company is an authorized Ugg Australia retailer (on the Ugg Website) as well with a secure site



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!!  I ordered a pair of classic chocolate talls for 127.99. They shipped out yesterday!


----------



## akashopaholic

I got my tall metallic ones at Sak's in Vegas for 60% off during the After Christmas sale. It was originally $180 and now $72. They only had size 5 and 10 left at 8am when they opened but by the afternoon they were all gone.


----------



## insertnamehere

Belladiva79 said:


> Where do you see kids shoes on HSS? I am looking for a pair for my daughter, thanks!



If you do a search for UGG on HSS they will show up. They are already on sale and then you get an extra 20% off the sale price. Hope you find some for your daughter!


----------



## Belladiva79

^^ Thank you so much! I got her a pair, FINALLY!


----------



## Twynkle54

How come I don't see any Women's boots on HSSSurf? Are they sold out?


----------



## bellapsyd

twynkle I am dying for a pair of sock 212 like your avatar!  I can't seem to find them returned to saks anywhere


----------



## tuna lala

Are they sold out? Ugg page on HSS shows an error message.


----------



## luv4bags

^^ I think so as I received a cancellation.


----------



## d84honey

i got the whitley in sand (beige) for $88+tax ($138 sale price - $50 reward certificates) at bloomies the day after christmas!! every woman in the uggs section was buying them... i was lucky they still had a size 7 left =)


----------



## nycdiva

Does anyone know where I can get the metallic pewter uggs on sale?


----------



## ReRe

I just ordered the black cardies and the adirondack IIs but neither on sale...I looked everywhere.


----------



## KindraB

Aikandy said:


> Nordstrom has camo uggs on sale for 79.90
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2976801...ategories+>+Women's+Sale&origin=searchresults




eeewww


----------



## KindraB

d84honey said:


> i got the whitley in sand (beige) for $88+tax ($138 sale price - $50 reward certificates) at bloomies the day after christmas!! every woman in the uggs section was buying them... i was lucky they still had a size 7 left =)



niiiceeee!!!


----------



## KindraB

Alright ladies, tell me which ones you think I should get... Now imagine them on your feet to get a better idea (haha), then answer the question 

http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=5163

http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&categoryID=283&productID=5122&model=Whitley


----------



## lho

I like the Whitley more.


----------



## smallbag

I like the Upside


----------



## tatertot

I'm so excited! I just scored the Sunsparkle Uggs from Niemans for 96 bucks! I added some 5$ make-up sponges to get the free shipping and I can't wait for them to arrive. I already own them in Chestnut and love them so much I figured I might as well get the Sand color while they are so cheap.


----------



## julietayq

is Sunsparkle the same style as Sunburst?
I got a pair of Sunburst from Shoes.com at $140 and something~



tatertot said:


> I'm so excited! I just scored the Sunsparkle Uggs from Niemans for 96 bucks! I added some 5$ make-up sponges to get the free shipping and I can't wait for them to arrive. I already own them in Chestnut and love them so much I figured I might as well get the Sand color while they are so cheap.


----------



## brianne1114

I just got the Coquette slippers (in pink!) for $56 +tax from NM - they were 40% off ($90 retail).  Limited sizes left though.


----------



## tatertot

julietayq said:


> is Sunsparkle the same style as Sunburst?
> I got a pair of Sunburst from Shoes.com at $140 and something~



Sorryush:, it is the Sunburst that I bought. Here is the link but it looks like they only have 11's left http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od79270002&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## julietayq

thanks, I got the sand pair a week ago and loving it very much!!



tatertot said:


> Sorryush:, it is the Sunburst that I bought. Here is the link but it looks like they only have 11's left http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od79270002&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## insertnamehere

Here are some UGG sheepskin flip flops down to $42 from $70. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230936226559


----------



## Tracky527

I just returned a pair of black classic shorts and black ultimate shorts in size 6 to shoefly.com.  They have been great to deal with.  Everytime I called them the manager talked to me personally to handle my exchange.   They are having 30% off sale now, if anyone is interested you might want to call them and see if they still have them (they don't sell the classic online and their online stock isn't always accurate).  I returned them via ground shipping tuesday so not sure when they will recieve them if they haven't already... You can try calling Kristen at the seattle store and ask about hte Uggs Tracy returned from Houston, she will know...206.729.7463 

http://www.shoefly.com/default.aspx


----------



## kachesle

City Sports in Philly has all their Uggs 30% off


----------



## Charmosa

kachesle said:


> City Sports in Philly has all their Uggs 30% off


kachesle - is that only in store?  I didn't see anything on their website, if this is it: http://www.citysports.com/citysports/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=49


----------



## Southernstar11

I am also looking for the Broome boot in brown.  I'll let you know if I find them on sale.


----------



## kachesle

Charmosa said:


> kachesle - is that only in store?  I didn't see anything on their website, if this is it: http://www.citysports.com/citysports/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=49



Must be--I was in the store today and saw them.


----------



## nycdiva

i am still looking for the metallic pewter is anyone knows where i can get them discounted please let me know!


----------



## sparkle7

I will be retrning some Uggs that I ordered online at Neiman Marcs. They are the tall with zipper in the back. Not sure exact name. I will mail out on monday


----------



## nycdiva

what size?


----------



## sparkle7

size 7


----------



## nay.nay01

sparkle7 said:


> I will be retrning some Uggs that I ordered online at Neiman Marcs. They are the tall with zipper in the back. Not sure exact name. I will mail out on monday


 
What color are they?


----------



## terpey

Though not online, the Sports Authority near me had a bunch of Uggs on sale.  The Classics were not on sale, but the Cargos were $50 off.  There were a few other styles on sale as well.


----------



## heartheart

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...09&CategoryID=4843&PageID=4843*2*96*-1*-1*133

size 9 whitleys for 138 at bloomie's


----------



## Twynkle54

I am looking for the classic tall women's in grey or sand in size 5.  Anyone see anyone on sale? Thanks.


----------



## nordy<3

zip suede short boots 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231156666848

Short Cuff Boots

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231156773981


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Twynkle54 said:


> I am looking for the classic tall women's in grey or sand in size 5.  Anyone see anyone on sale? Thanks.


I"m looking for the grey on sale as well...they are hard to find!


----------



## bubblejen

OMG! Thanks for the link! I got the zip suede short boots.


----------



## janilla41

Just listed on Neiman, mayfair in a size 8:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od62310001&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## daniellesmommy

nordy<3 said:


> zip suede short boots
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231156666848
> 
> Short Cuff Boots
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231156773981



Only sizes 10 & 11 left in the zip suede boots. Bummer. I need a 9.


----------



## Twynkle54

Nordstrom is supposedly getting a shipment sometime in the latter part of January for kids boots.  I had the local SA put me on the list for the Ugg Classics in sand.


----------



## shoptfs

janilla41 said:


> Just listed on Neiman, mayfair in a size 8:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od62310001&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


 

its gone!!!


----------



## janilla41

shoptfs said:


> its gone!!!


 

I would keep checking because I know some people will be making returns...I ordered mine when they first went on sale and only just received them on New Year's Eve, so they should be receiving the returns around this time.  Good luck!  I will also be keeping my eyes peeled!


----------



## uninspiredstar

Bergdorf's still has the Ultimate Tall boots in Chocolate. Sizes 8, 9, 11 left.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat295409


----------



## imlvholic

Where does UGG made from, Australia or CHINA? I've seen the UGGs in Nordstrom, they're all from China.


----------



## heartheart

uninspiredstar said:


> Bergdorf's still has the Ultimate Tall boots in Chocolate. Sizes 8, 9, 11 left.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat295409



wow, i can't believe i missed that deal


----------



## brianne1114

imlvholic said:


> Where does UGG made from, Australia or CHINA? I've seen the UGGs in Nordstrom, they're all from China.


 
China.
Up until a few years ago, they were made in Australia.


----------



## Cutegirl

Uggs short zip up boots $102 in size 11

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...68153&ev19=1:2


----------



## LVdolls

Thank you kristag0619 for mentioning the sale from HSS. I thought my order would for sure be cancelled, but my kids classic short came today.


----------



## xtina08

Okay, so my order with Sheepskinshoes.com fell through -- anyone know where I can find the Seline in black, size 7?  I'm so sad.


----------



## kachesle

The sheepskin flip flops are now $42 at Saks, all sizes EXCEPT 8 and 9: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231239011418


----------



## iccug15

Some more sale uggs posted this AM

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=4003&N=0&st=s


----------



## precious4bags

Does anybody know if there is *a good deal on* ***  *size 7  Crocheted Classic Boot? *

Also, wonder if this one is true to the size. I  know that for some Ugg thick boots I might have to up  half a size to one size.
*
*


----------



## s627y

precious4bags said:


> Does anybody know if there is *a good deal on* *** *size 7 Crocheted Classic Boot? *
> 
> Also, wonder if this one is true to the size. I know that for some Ugg thick boots I might have to up half a size to one size.


 
Crochet Classic run big, I have to go down 1 size. But I think 1/2 size down is safe.


----------



## chinkyi23

iccug15 said:


> Some more sale uggs posted this AM
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=4003&N=0&st=s


Thanks for posting!!


----------



## nicki23x

rei has a bunch just added to their clearance! great deals~ 
http://www.rei.com/search?crt=%28attribute_value_nested%3Dcat_root%3D%28+Category_x3A__x20_Footwear%29%28+cat_root%29%28+_x34_500006_x3A_Footwear%29%29%28free_text%3D%3D%28+Footwear_x20_Sale_x20_and_x20_Clearance%29%29%28user_property%3DstoreNumber%3D%28+storeNumber_x3A_0%29%28+storeNumber%29%28+_x30_%29%29%28user_property%3DconnectionId%3D%28+connectionId_x3A_uhqz04a_151_1231273401284%29%28+connectionId%29%28+uhqz04a_151_1231273401284%29%29%28user_property%3Dinternal%3D%28+internal_x3A_true%29%28+internal%29%28+true%29%29%28store%3D%3D%28+REI%29%28+_x38_000%29%29%28page%3D%3D%28+LIST%29%29%28answers_per_page%3D%3D%28+_x31_02%29%29&search=Footwear+Sale+and+Clearance&cat=4500006&brand=UGG&hist=cat%2C4500006%3AFootwear%5Esearch%2CFootwear+Sale+and+Clearance%5Ebrand%2CUGG


----------



## aquarius4u

shopbop has some uggs on sale

http://www.shopbop.com/ugg-australia-sale/br/v=1/2534374302030054.htm


----------



## Twynkle54

http://www.rei.com/product/714700

Women's Classic Tall in Black and Chocolate..limited sizes left but super cheap!  Anyone know if this sale is going on at the local store as well?


----------



## Twynkle54

I called the local REI stores..they seem to have the same prices but are sold out in the area in my size 5's for the sand and chestcut colors!


----------



## dusty paws

augh i wish REI had 6's!


----------



## forevercla

*sigh* I wear kid size 3... anyone knows deals on kid's uggs? many thanks....


----------



## ms_pinky

Size 8 isn't available anymore from REI.


----------



## T.J.

dusty paws i totally agree, i wear a size 6 also


----------



## jade119

If you wear a size 7 or smaller in the women's classic uggs, you can wear the youth sizes. 
I wear an 8 in every day shoes which translates to a 7 in the classic uggs (it&#8217;s standard to wear one size smaller in classic Uggs as they run big). 
Also, this translates to a 6 in big kid&#8217;s sizes which Uggs list as being 9  1/3 inches long. Keep in mind if you normally wear a wide size this may not work as there is not as much play in the width of kids sizes.
But take a moment to peruse for markdown on kids sizes - you can often find a deal!
** Last month, I noticed NM had the kids Payton marked down to $60 and ordered them in a kid&#8217;s size 6 (this is the largest kid&#8217;s size) they came yesterday and fit perfectly!  and I love the multi-color zipper!


----------



## Twynkle54

Those are cute but no longer on the NM site! Great deal!


----------



## emma*puppy

jade119 said:


> If you wear a size 7 or smaller in the women's classic uggs, you can wear the youth sizes.
> I wear an 8 in every day shoes which translates to a 7 in the classic uggs (it&#8217;s standard to wear one size smaller in classic Uggs as they run big).
> Also, this translates to a 6 in big kid&#8217;s sizes which Uggs list as being 9 1/3 inches long. Keep in mind if you normally wear a wide size this may not work as there is not as much play in the width of kids sizes.
> But take a moment to peruse for markdown on kids sizes - you can often find a deal!
> ** Last month, I noticed NM had the kids Payton marked down to $60 and ordered them in a kid&#8217;s size 6 (this is the largest kid&#8217;s size) they came yesterday and fit perfectly! and I love the multi-color zipper!


 
So if I wear a 6.5 normally, which is apparently a 6 in Uggs, then what would it be in kids? I know I'm not a 7 in Uggs, because we bought the ultimates for my boyfriend's sister and they were quite big on me.

Sorry to ask, but I'm TERRIBLE at math and ratios.

P.S. I love those Paytons even more than the Classics!


----------



## ls2008

emma*puppy said:


> So if I wear a 6.5 normally, which is apparently a 6 in Uggs, then what would it be in kids? I know I'm not a 7 in Uggs, because we bought the ultimates for my boyfriend's sister and they were quite big on me.
> 
> Sorry to ask, but I'm TERRIBLE at math and ratios.
> 
> P.S. I love those Paytons even more than the Classics!


 kids size 4


----------



## emma*puppy

ls2008 said:


> kids size 4


 
Thanks!


----------



## jade119

Here is a kid's and women's shoe chart side by side (courtesy of zappos) in order to eliminate any confusion:


----------



## luckygirl83

I am returning a pair to HSS (they were, unfortunately, too big). They are size 8, classic tall in chocolate. I am going to send them out by the end of this week. Maybe they will show up on their site in 2 weeks?


----------



## insertnamehere

Twynkle54 said:


> http://www.rei.com/product/714700
> 
> Women's Classic Tall in Black and Chocolate..limited sizes left but super cheap!  Anyone know if this sale is going on at the local store as well?



Do you remember how much the classic talls were?


----------



## swe3tbeb3

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231335298790

Saks has these and short one also.


----------



## kkeene19703

swe3tbeb3 said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231335298790
> 
> Saks has these and short one also.


 
They are sold out on the website, but call the 877 number and they will tell you which stores have them and they can ship.  I just got the short brown in an 8 for $67.90 + $15 shipping.


----------



## coachariffic

insertnamehere said:


> Do you remember how much the classic talls were?



They were $99.


----------



## coachariffic

kkeene19703 said:


> They are sold out on the website, but call the 877 number and they will tell you which stores have them and they can ship.  I just got the short brown in an 8 for $67.90 + $15 shipping.



Do you know what the UGG name for them is.  I tried calling the store and they just heard UGG and said there weren't any.


----------



## emma*puppy

kkeene19703 said:


> They are sold out on the website, but call the 877 number and they will tell you which stores have them and they can ship. I just got the short brown in an 8 for $67.90 + $15 shipping.


 
I'm on live chat with the Saks rep. online and they said that the Ultimate and the Classic are all regular price. The specific boots that's in the link is sold out online and in-store. I'm confused! ush:


----------



## annabellet

swe3tbeb3 said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231335298790
> 
> Saks has these and short one also.


 

OHhh thanks. i just ordered the  tall boots   they were able to locate my side in a store .


----------



## coachariffic

Man i tried to order them and they wanted me to call the specific store and I did and they were like nope sorry move along!

Edit:  I talked to a knowledgeable person and they found them in Black Tall size 10 for me!  Shipping today!  $95 total! 

Thanks kkeene19703 and swe3tbeb3 for posting!


----------



## janilla41

coachariffic said:


> Do you know what the UGG name for them is.  I tried calling the store and they just heard UGG and said there weren't any.




Its called the "Knightsbridge."  The short version of this boot is called Mayfair.


----------



## sparkle7

I just returned 2 knightbridge uggs to neiman's online. size 7 chestnt and black 6


----------



## nycdiva

after calling approximately 30 stores, i finally found the knightsbridge in chestnut and black. one pair may go back to the nyc store. iwill post and let you know.


----------



## brownie11

if anyone is interesed in the classic short uggs in camo print they are on sale at nordstrom. com for 79.90 and u can call them to find a store that has it in your size. Also if anyone is in seattle they also have them in the nordstrom rack for the same price!


----------



## diva7633

Thanks kkeene19703!!! I called also and was able to track down a pair of short in BLACK for the same price. I can't wait


----------



## insertnamehere

Ugg Snowpeak boots - Size: 5 Color: Pudding $200 down to $130

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## lauren8792

nycdiva said:


> after calling approximately 30 stores, i finally found the knightsbridge in chestnut and black. one pair may go back to the nyc store. iwill post and let you know.



how much were they? i want a pair of the knightsbridge uggs so badly, but i can't pay $200+ for them. does anyone know where i could find a deal on them? I'm a size 7 and I'd be okay with any color besides black!


----------



## swe3tbeb3

Knightsbrige was 79.90 and the Mayfair was 67.70.  This is the cheapest that i've seen so far compare to other sites.  However, it was from Saks so everything is gone so fast.  Bergdorf had the Knightbridge on sales too but i just checked n they only have the short one left but price cant compare to Saks.  I ordered both pair, 1 for myself and one as a gift plus some gifts item to get free shipping using SAKSFS and rebates website to get 1% rebate and of course rebates credit card of my own..great way to save! i'm learning how to shop smart before the cc going up the ladder =P


----------



## coachariffic

lauren8792 said:


> how much were they? i want a pair of the knightsbridge uggs so badly, but i can't pay $200+ for them. does anyone know where i could find a deal on them? I'm a size 7 and I'd be okay with any color besides black!



It never hurts to call the Saks 877# and ask them to do a search for you.  That's how I got mine yesterday. 

Good luck!


----------



## heckp

Does anyone have the item numbers for the knightsbridge or mayfair from neiman's and/or saks?

Thanks


----------



## club924

^here's the link for the knightsbridge and mayfair at Saks. the prices went up to regular price from the sale price the other day.

thankfully, i was able to place an order with REI for the knightsbridge for $100 the other day.  thought it was going to get cancelled, but it's shipped!


----------



## MolMol

club924 said:


> ^here's the link for the knightsbridge and mayfair at Saks. the prices went up to regular price from the sale price the other day.
> 
> thankfully, i was able to place an order with REI for the knightsbridge for $100 the other day.  thought it was going to get cancelled, but it's shipped!



thanks for the link...i really want the knightsbridge in black too bad i guess its sold out!


----------



## diva7633

I received my Mayfaire uggs today from Saks. I got them the day they were $67. They feel amazing and are so cute.


----------



## shonntew

Has anyone tried the Hayden or Peyton in the kids?  I really want a pink pair too, but it is hard to find in Women's.  If you have tried them, do they really fit the same a Womens?


----------



## kohkae

Do you know if Mayfair run true to size or you have to size down?/


----------



## jessicadarling

shonntew said:


> Has anyone tried the Hayden or Peyton in the kids?  I really want a pink pair too, but it is hard to find in Women's.  If you have tried them, do they really fit the same a Womens?



yepp, I am a size 5 in womens and I have the peytons in a size 3 and they fit well.
basically you just add two to the kids size to get the adult version of the shoe.


----------



## strawberry1

diva7633 said:


> I received my Mayfaire uggs today from Saks. I got them the day they were $67. They feel amazing and are so cute.






I got mine today too for the same price and they are very comfortable. I love em.


----------



## strawberry1

kohkae said:


> Do you know if Mayfair run true to size or you have to size down?/





I feel they run true to size and I still have room to wiggle my toes a little.


----------



## vtachgyrl

I also ordered both pairs from Saks...What a deal...

I usually wear a 10 1/2...and I ordered the 11's and they are super comfortable and perfect size (I am glad I didn't get the 10's), although I never wore UGGs before and I feel a little "ogre-ish", as they are pretty wide compared to my other more "fashionable" boots..LOL


----------



## jcriley5

Snowriver.com has 20-40% off some styles now


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

jcriley, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## diva7633

kohkae said:


> Do you know if Mayfair run true to size or you have to size down?/





I wear a 7 but ordered a 6 as I heard to order 1 size down for Uggs. Then after I placed my order I read some reviews that suggested that you order the Mayfaire's true to size. But they fit me perfectly!


----------



## skyqueen

jcriley5 said:


> Snowriver.com has 20-40% off some styles now


THANK YOU...THANK YOU, JCRILEY. Just ordered the black Brookfield, $126.+ free shipping/no tax. They are STILL full price where I'm from.


----------



## bags'rus

I read on this thread that Uggs are made in China.  My daughter is going to Beijing for the semester.  She wants to buy some classic short uggs before she  leaves the US.

Can you buy Uggs in China or are they all exported?  Anyone know if the prices are a lot better than in the US?


----------



## jcriley5

no problem!! Glad you guys found some good deals!  I am hoping that the classic tall in grey or black will be on sale sometime soon!


----------



## gracesun66

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...880001&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=


----------



## lmartinx1

^^ too bad I'm not a size 11!?


----------



## gracesun66

they had some sz. 7 earlier, sorry!


----------



## strawberry1

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231797627551



Saks has these on sale and these


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231797724882


----------



## Belladiva79

I have to pairs of UGGs and both have gotten dirty. I tried to clean it with the Ugg cleaner and I think it looks horrible now. Has anyone cleaned it with the cleaner or have any recommendations??


----------



## bubblejen

My niece owns a light pair of Uggs and she took her Uggs to the shoe repair and they were able to clean it and it looks absolutely brand new. The cost was $45. The Uggs had stains and also blue color from the jeans rubbing. So if you want to save your Uggs I would take it to the shoe repair. It was a fantastic job.


----------



## Twynkle54

A lot of styles on sale at shopbop.com.  Use the code 20MORE to get additional 20% off SALE items.

http://www.shopbop.com/actions/view...ch-shopbysize&query=ugg&area=contemporary&all

No classics on sale though! =(


----------



## Belladiva79

Thanks BubbleJen, I wasn't sure if they did that but I am going to take mine in!


----------



## bubblejen

Belladiva79 said:


> Thanks BubbleJen, I wasn't sure if they did that but I am going to take mine in!




No problem! I am going to do the same myself. It beats buying a new pair of Uggs.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Shoefly has the Ugg Suburb marked down from $200 to $120 then you get an additional 30% off = $84. They still have limited sizes in black and brown. I just ordered a brown pair in size 9.

http://www.shoefly.com/detail.aspx?ID=2490


----------



## devoiry

Really cheap Uggs

http://uggfree.com/


----------



## s627y

MarvelGirl said:


> Shoefly has the Ugg Suburb marked down from $200 to $120 then you get an additional 30% off = $84. They still have limited sizes in black and brown. I just ordered a brown pair in size 9.
> 
> http://www.shoefly.com/detail.aspx?ID=2490


 

Thank you so much MarvelGirl. I bought a pair for my friend in Japan. I got black in size 7, the last pair! I hope they don't cancel my order.


----------



## MarvelGirl

You're welcome s627y. What a nice friend you are! I believe you will be OK. I ordered 3 pairs of Ultimates from them during the infamous 50% off sale and received my full order. And they have already shipped the Suburb pair that I ordered yesterday! Kristen there is very nice and responsive. Call her if you have any questions or concerns, etc.


----------



## skyqueen

Belladiva79 said:


> I have to pairs of UGGs and both have gotten dirty. I tried to clean it with the Ugg cleaner and I think it looks horrible now. Has anyone cleaned it with the cleaner or have any recommendations??


I have 10 pairs of Uggs, all different colors/styles and I've washed them in my washing machine on cold with Woolite. Tumble dry, just to get the moisture out. Put a magazine or newspaper in the Uggs so they stand up and don't crease. Place near a heating vent/register and let finish drying. I have done this with the sand/pink/blue color and it works great. The inside sheepskin nap becomes fluffy again, too. Hope this helps.


----------



## s627y

MarvelGirl said:


> You're welcome s627y. What a nice friend you are! I believe you will be OK. I ordered 3 pairs of Ultimates from them during the infamous 50% off sale and received my full order. And they have already shipped the Suburb pair that I ordered yesterday! Kristen there is very nice and responsive. Call her if you have any questions or concerns, etc.


 
Thank you MarvelGirl!


----------



## chinkyi23

devoiry said:


> Really cheap Uggs
> 
> http://uggfree.com/


have you ordered from them before? They seem to have higher retail prices


----------



## emma*puppy

Has anyone seen any Kids Paytons on sale? I love the multi-colored zipper. I think the size I needed is a 4. I prefer the darker color more than the red.

TIA!


----------



## bubblejen

skyqueen said:


> I have 10 pairs of Uggs, all different colors/styles and I've washed them in my washing machine on cold with Woolite. Tumble dry, just to get the moisture out. Put a magazine or newspaper in the Uggs so they stand up and don't crease. Place near a heating vent/register and let finish drying. I have done this with the sand/pink/blue color and it works great. The inside sheepskin nap becomes fluffy again, too. Hope this helps.



That's nice to know! I guess is worth a try. I just hate to mess up my Uggs. Do you brush them on the outside afterwards?


----------



## Twynkle54

Yah what is the authenticity of the uggfree website? The prices seem good for the classic styles, but if fake/scam, I'd rather not purchase.  Thanks!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Twynkle54 said:


> Yah what is the authenticity of the uggfree website? The prices seem good for the classic styles, but if fake/scam, I'd rather not purchase.  Thanks!



I agree Twynkle54. I looked at this site too because I would really love to purchase the Sundance II in Chestnut (I can't find them anywhere on sale) but they don't have a contact number nor do they tell you where they are located so that you can look them up on the official Ugg website and make sure they are an authorized seller. With all that said, I am just too afraid to purchase from them...


----------



## aithori

MarvelGirl said:


> I agree Twynkle54. I looked at this site too because I would really love to purchase the Sundance II in Chestnut (I can't find them anywhere on sale) but they don't have a contact number nor do they tell you where they are located so that you can look them up on the official Ugg website and make sure they are an authorized seller. With all that said, I am just too afraid to purchase from them...



The site's domain name is registered to an individual that lives in China, so that's more than likely (though not necessarily!) where they are based out of.


----------



## lmartinx1

Twynkle54 said:


> Yah what is the authenticity of the uggfree website? The prices seem good for the classic styles, but if fake/scam, I'd rather not purchase. Thanks!


 
I'm glad someone brought this up. I looked at the site after the first post this morning and kind of got that fishy feeling too.


----------



## devoiry

My friend sent me the link to this. I havent ordered from them so I dont know the authenticity of the site.




devoiry said:


> Really cheap Uggs
> 
> http://uggfree.com/


----------



## skyqueen

bubblejen said:


> That's nice to know! I guess is worth a try. I just hate to mess up my Uggs. Do you brush them on the outside afterwards?


I haven't but you could use a suede brush. Before they are totally dry I take my hand and go over the suede, lightly rubbing back and forth, and the nap comes up. Don't put them in the dryer long, just to take the moisture out. You don't want the rubber sole to warp. My pink Uggs got really crappy, so I thought...what the hell. They came out great. If your Uggs have any leather I wouldn't try this.


----------



## pointer

any code for snowriver.com? thanks in advance.


----------



## muay_nick36

I just return UGG Sunsparkle Tall Boot size 6 (Sand) to Neiman Marcus. It should be there at the sale division on Monday. Give them a call if you want to get it. 
*
*


----------



## s627y

s627y said:


> Thank you so much MarvelGirl. I bought a pair for my friend in Japan. I got black in size 7, the last pair! I hope they don't cancel my order.



They canceled my order!! 
Still looking for good deals on UGGs for my friend. 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## MarvelGirl

s627y said:


> They canceled my order!!
> Still looking for good deals on UGGs for my friend.
> Thank you everyone!



Oh no! So sorry to hear that, s627y!  They did the same thing to my sister during that 50% off sale but emailed her 2 weeks later to let her know that they had her size back in stock and that they would honor the sale price. So, this could happen for you as well. Good Luck on your search!


----------



## s627y

MarvelGirl, you are the best. I can only hope that will happen to me. I've already told my friend I bought them for her....


----------



## ang2383

i think that site is fake.  some of the pictures of the uggs look exactly like the pictures on the victoria's secret site.  

also, most websites that claim to sell real products and their domain is registered in china tend to be fake.  i'm chinese myself and even i am saying that.  i've come across many of these sites and more than half of them are fake.


----------



## coachariffic

My Knightbridge uggs from the Saks sale arrived today. I am in love!!  I was worried about the size because I sized down and others posted that they were true to size but these puppies fit like a glove !! Still can't believe I got them for $80!!

Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## snooky137

I just bought the Uggs that I've been waiting for a sale on.  They are the Tall Swell from Bloomingdales.com for $130 from $200.  There are a 3 other styles that just popped up on sale as well.  I used the $25 off coupon code from my last purchase on bloomies.  I couldn't find a free shipping code though.  I haven't seen this style on sale anywhere, until now.  Yippee!


----------



## coachariffic

Boot Barn has some Knightbridge UGGs on sale.

http://www.bootbarn.com/itemview/view/view/view/view/13383/popular/All/All/All


----------



## annabellet

i just received my Knightbridge  from Saks and OMG its perfect. i wear a 6 1/2 and i got a size 6.  i too bought them for 80 bucks


----------



## saav1

I came across this and thought might be of use to someone.  Finally got my Mayfaires!

http://www.housershoes.com/brands/118/4/UGG_Boots.html


----------



## stchen20

I've tried EMU in store, it's kinda stiff, definitely not as comfy as UGG...


BabyK said:


> Thanks so much for all your input!  Since most of you say that Emu's are very much like Uggs, I decided to get those instead.  They're less expensive, and to me they do look just like Uggs.  So i decided to order the EMUs from Endless.com.  they have free overnite shipping so will let you know how i like them tomorrow!


----------



## lmartinx1

saav1 said:


> I came across this and thought might be of use to someone. Finally got my Mayfaires!
> 
> http://www.housershoes.com/brands/118/4/UGG_Boots.html


 
Is this site legit?


----------



## saav1

I've honestly never heard of it before, but I did a google search and found good reviews on pricegrabber.  I'll post again if I encounter any problems.


----------



## ang2383

you should contact ugg directly and ask them if they're an ugg authorized dealer.  personally, i wouldn't trust a site that's not an authorized dealer just so i could save $.


----------



## coachariffic

saav1 said:


> I've honestly never heard of it before, but I did a google search and found good reviews on pricegrabber.  I'll post again if I encounter any problems.



The BBB says they've been in business since 1979. It looks legit to me. At least their prices are right at retail unlike other sites I've seen.


----------



## tigerlilyx389

ems has some on sale, but only certain styles

http://www.ems.com/index.jsp


----------



## chloesmom2006

MarvelGirl said:


> Shoefly has the Ugg Suburb marked down from $200 to $120 then you get an additional 30% off = $84. They still have limited sizes in black and brown. I just ordered a brown pair in size 9.
> 
> http://www.shoefly.com/detail.aspx?ID=2490


 

Hi!  I was just wondering if there was a coupon code to get the additional 30% off?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lmartinx1

^ The other day you just put them in your cart and an extra 30% off came off at checkout?! Maybe their "cart" is malfunctioning...might be worth a phone call.


----------



## nishita

If anyone's looking for Emus, pacsun.com has short ones for $54.99 in black and brown and tall ones for $64.99 in chestnut, gray, black and brown. Most sizes are still in stock. The code "dechot10" will take another $10 off, and shipping is free for orders over $50 (before codes).


----------



## purselover30

im starting to think that it might be to late for me to catch any uggs for 80.00? you guys think?!?!?


----------



## lmartinx1

^^ I'm in the same boat with you!! So far I've missed out on every killer deal on this thread... I'm still hopeful though that something will come my way eventually!?


----------



## zacorey

Tons of Uggs on sale now on NM site!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=7772


----------



## ChanelGirlE

^^ thank you!


----------



## vasiliki

these have been up here a couple times....same color, more sizes:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat295409


----------



## xi_captain

vasiliki said:


> these have been up here a couple times....same color, more sizes:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat295409



Thanks! I have this one and love it. Too bad it's only available in one color (though you're right, more sizes).


----------



## nordy<3

shopbop has a bunch on sale...

knightsbridge in sand is $140 http://www.shopbop.com/knightsbridg...374302025763&fm=sale-brand-viewall-shopbysize
whitley lace up in espresso and black is $161 http://www.shopbop.com/whitley-lace...374302025763&fm=sale-brand-viewall-shopbysize

other styles too...


----------



## lindapi

Thanks, I just ordered the Sussex and the Knightsbridge.

I have found some more deals on Uggs

www.justourshoes.com
www.shoeparlor.com SP31YP008 for 10% extra discount
www.hansensurf.com with code BUYNOW10 for an extra 10% off
www.villageshoes.com COUP8 for an extra 10% off.
www.shoesonashoestring.com
www.taylorshoes.com


----------



## janilla41

Fluff flip flops only $35 bucks:

http://www.shopbop.com/fluff-flip-flop-ugg-australia/vp/v=1/845524441824047.htm?folderID=2534374302025763&fm=sale-brand-viewall-shopbysize


----------



## MolMol

knightsbridge in black and chestnut $150
http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/Knightsbridge_Black_Suede/PI=58390
http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/Knightsbridge_Chestnut_Suede/PI=58383

lots of sizes!


----------



## saint2sinner

always browse thru the nordies rack as well. I just got back from the one in SD and found a classic short camo in brown for 42!! it was 80 less 35 (from their boots sale) and my disc. I was basically just looking for any uggs.


----------



## onceyourereal

i got the tall sand from hansensurf.com for $115 - pretty good


----------



## sunkist_baby

MolMol said:


> knightsbridge in black and chestnut $150
> http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/Knightsbridge_Black_Suede/PI=58390
> http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/Knightsbridge_Chestnut_Suede/PI=58383
> 
> lots of sizes!


 

Thanks!! YAY, free shipping and no tax


----------



## pasdedeux

nishita said:


> If anyone's looking for Emus, pacsun.com has short ones for $54.99 in black and brown and tall ones for $64.99 in chestnut, gray, black and brown. Most sizes are still in stock. The code "dechot10" will take another $10 off, and shipping is free for orders over $50 (before codes).



Ah fudge! must have!

but...chocolate or gray?!?

Never mind. I chose gray so I could wear it with tights and a skirt as well as jeans. Thanks for posting this, that's a great deal.


----------



## Bagaday

I just got a pair of tall classic's in Chocolate, size 8 from hansensurf.  That's a really good deal!


----------



## Mininana

neimanmarcus.com is having a sale and a 40% on top of that

also shopbop has some ugg styles on sale


----------



## cheesecakemsg

onceyourereal said:


> i got the tall sand from hansensurf.com for $115 - pretty good


it shows as $128, how did you make it as $115


----------



## lindapi

www.hansensurf.com with code BUYNOW10 for an extra 10% off


----------



## sarasmom

Can someone tell me how the EMU's run? I am a size 6. Thanks.


----------



## D0llface10

If you want UGGS go to either uggaustralia.com or fleecefootwear.com. Do not EVER buy uggs from uggfans.com or any other website without asking uggaustralia if they are authorized dealers!!! there are hundreds of fake website out there. if you baught uggs at a website that was not uggaustralia then you need to go to http://reviews.ebay.com/HOW-TO-TELL-FAKE-UGG-BOOTS_W0QQugidZ10000000003850686 and check to see if your are real. I saw so many people with fake ones on. if you baught them through paypal than you have a chance to get your money back. I cant believe how many of these websites are not real. they are based in china and they are all fake!!!!! so please dont buy them from anywhere but uggaustralia.com or fleecefootwear.com there are a few more that are real but most arent!!! BE CAREFUL.


----------



## fcukwar

sarasmom said:


> Can someone tell me how the EMU's run? I am a size 6. Thanks.



Buy a size smaller, mine stretched out like crazy.


----------



## Twynkle54

is hansensurf.com a legit UGG site? Thanks! I've been waiting so long to find some classics!


----------



## Twynkle54

Out of stock in size 5 for the classic tall!!! Why is my size so hard to find good deals on? Anyone see any classic tall's in sand on sale in size 5 women's or 4 big kids??


----------



## junebug3t

Twynkle54 said:


> Out of stock in size 5 for the classic tall!!! Why is my size so hard to find good deals on? Anyone see any classic tall's in sand on sale in size 5 women's or 4 big kids??


 

Zappos has the classic tall in sand size 5. Here's the link:
http://vip.zappos.com/product/115328/color/621


----------



## meluvs2shop

any opinion on sundance II and sunburst? i read the sunburst was higher but is that the only difference? is the chestnut color the same on both of them? on the sunburst it looks richer...?


----------



## Twynkle54

Thanks junebug! But I was trying to find them on sale or for cheap somewhere.


----------



## BabyK

Twynkle54 said:


> Out of stock in size 5 for the classic tall!!! Why is my size so hard to find good deals on? Anyone see any classic tall's in sand on sale in size 5 women's or 4 big kids??


 

i know exactly how you feel!  i'm a size 5 too.  i ended up ordering Emu's in kids.


----------



## inspiredgem

Superlamb Footwear is having 40% off all Uggs.  http://www.superlambfootwear.com/index.aspx
Use coupon code LOYAL at checkout.


----------



## nhung

Thank you!!!!  Finally got my tall chesnut.


----------



## meluvs2shop

inspiredgem said:


> Superlamb Footwear is having 40% off all Uggs.  http://www.superlambfootwear.com/index.aspx
> Use coupon code LOYAL at checkout.



wow. is this site legit? their sale is GREAT!


----------



## cheesecakemsg

inspiredgem said:


> Superlamb Footwear is having 40% off all Uggs.  http://www.superlambfootwear.com/index.aspx
> Use coupon code LOYAL at checkout.



Thank you so much! finally got my classic short in chestnut


----------



## frannita

^Yeah, they have a B&M where I am  Free shipping too!

I'm so annoyed cause I ordered the Knightsbridge yesterday from bootbarn.com and I can't cancel the order cause it apparently shipped today! Superlamb has it cheaper with the sale so I'm trying to get bootbarn to do a price match but they have to verify that superlamb has one ready to ship before they can credit the difference. And I still have to pay for shipping


----------



## meluvs2shop

i want the sundance II but i am split between going down an entire size or just half a size. i'm normally a 7.5.

i just canceled my order with nordstrom's since they wouldn't do a price match. they said they don't know if that website is legit or not and can't take the chance.


----------



## MarvelGirl

inspiredgem said:


> Superlamb Footwear is having 40% off all Uggs. http://www.superlambfootwear.com/index.aspx
> Use coupon code LOYAL at checkout.


 
My fiance just ordered my second pair of Sundance IIs. I have 6 total pairs of Uggs but they are by far my favorite and definitely have had better days (I've had them for more than 5 years). I have not seen them on sale ANYWHERE so I am extremely happy to get them on sale here. Thanks so much, inspiredgem!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ did you go down an entire size for the sundance II's?


----------



## meluvs2shop

inspiredgem said:


> Superlamb Footwear is having 40% off all Uggs.  http://www.superlambfootwear.com/index.aspx
> Use coupon code LOYAL at checkout.



ty! i just ordered a pair for me and for my mom and paid almost the same price that nordie was charging for one pair.


----------



## lindacris

Thanks,  after checking the UGG official website to be sure that superlamb was on their list of retailers, I ordered 2 pair and saved a bundle


----------



## Twynkle54

OMG SO EXCITED! They have my size...now im debating if I should get more than 1!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Twynkle54

I FINALLY got the tall classic sand in women's 5...there are only 2 left people! Sadly, free shipping only applies to orders over $100, and this one came out to $95.  I added the replacement insoles that happen to be in women's size 5 as well.  With the 40% off and free shipping, the insoles only added $2 to my order! Keep in mind there is tax as well.  GLuck ladies!


----------



## socaltrojan

inspiredgem said:


> Superlamb Footwear is having 40% off all Uggs.  http://www.superlambfootwear.com/index.aspx
> Use coupon code LOYAL at checkout.



OMG thank you so much OP!  I was able to get chestnut classic shorts at 30% off during shop bop's sale and I thought that was a fab deal.

Because of you I was able to pick up a pair of black classic shorts and a pair of chocolate classic talls!  


I also picked up the ugg water repellent!  All for $179.98 with no tax and free shipping!!!  You can't beat that!

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!! 

Now if I could only find a pair of grey classic shorts or talls my collection would be complete!  If anyone sees any on sale let me know!


----------



## Ellie Mae

Twynkle54 said:


> is hansensurf.com a legit UGG site? Thanks! I've been waiting so long to find some classics!



You can search http://www.uggaustralia.com/customerService/dealerLocator.aspx?store=retailer to see if they are a UGG Authorized Retailer.


----------



## itsjesslow

Thanks! i just ordered a pair of uggs classic  in chocolate!


----------



## MarvelGirl

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ did you go down an entire size for the sundance II's?


 
I did not. He ordered my regular shoe size - 9. My old pair of Sundance IIs are a size 9 and stretched out a lot but I don't mind it. It depends on the individual, really. If you want them snug, maybe try going down a size. You can always send them back if you don't like them...


----------



## daniellesmommy

Bummer no classic tall in size 9 in any colors anymore. What a deal though it they had my size.


----------



## *suzi*

You totally rock! I just ordered the black leather Cove Uggs for only $89. Unbelieveable!


----------



## 2manybags

Thanks! I just placed an order at superlamb footwear!!


----------



## socaltrojan

daniellesmommy said:


> Bummer no classic tall in size 9 in any colors anymore. What a deal though it they had my size.



They still have size 9 in chestnut!!!  If you want that color they have 23 more left! 

They also have 1 pair left in 9 in the classic cardy in oatmeal!  If I was a 9 I would jump on that!


----------



## daniellesmommy

socaltrojan said:


> They still have size 9 in chestnut!!!  If you want that color they have 23 more left!


THANKS! I totally missed those. I must have been going too fast!


----------



## lthi

I tried to apply discount code through "superlamp". They say "invalid"
i will try again


----------



## 2manybags

I have always sized down in my Sundance IIs. They stretch out so much that they practically get a whole size bigger for me.



meluvs2shop said:


> ^ did you go down an entire size for the sundance II's?


----------



## cheesecakemsg

lthi said:


> I tried to apply discount code through "superlamp". They say "invalid"
> i will try again


the code is LOYAL, not sure if it is case sensitive or not


----------



## kdo

Question on sizing/circumference: I'd like to gift a pair of the classic short to my aunt who has feet problems and big ankles.  Will these fit comfortably or will it be tight?  I have not idea how snug Uggs are.  I know that if you're a 1/2 size, you should size down.  Will this rule still be good in this case or should I size up?  If I size up, I'm worried about the heels flopping.  I don't have personal experience with Uggs should any insight would be appreciated!  TIA!


----------



## lmartinx1

No more size 8 Coves... awesome sale though - Thanks for the post!!


----------



## socaltrojan

kdo said:


> Question on sizing/circumference: I'd like to gift a pair of the classic short to my aunt who has feet problems and big ankles.  Will these fit comfortably or will it be tight?  I have not idea how snug Uggs are.  I know that if you're a 1/2 size, you should size down.  Will this rule still be good in this case or should I size up?  If I size up, I'm worried about the heels flopping.  I don't have personal experience with Uggs should any insight would be appreciated!  TIA!



What size does your aunt wear?  

I would recommend sizing down 1 size.  They are sized pretty generous I think.  I always get the classics one size smaller than I normally wear and they fit perfectly.

If she is a 9 order a 8.


----------



## kdo

I think she's a 6 or 7.  Do you think 6 will be ok?  It's generous around the ankles?  Thanks!



socaltrojan said:


> What size does your aunt wear?
> 
> I would recommend sizing down 1 size. They are sized pretty generous I think. I always get the classics one size smaller than I normally wear and they fit perfectly.
> 
> If she is a 9 order a 8.


----------



## lthi

cheesecakemsg said:


> the code is LOYAL, not sure if it is case sensitive or not


 
Thanks it works now! Yeah yeah


----------



## socaltrojan

kdo said:


> I think she's a 6 or 7.  Do you think 6 will be ok?  It's generous around the ankles?  Thanks!



Yup if she normally wears like a 7 size 6 will be great.  I can wear jeans tucked into mine so I think the circumference is pretty generous.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Ellie Mae

THANKS.. got some lo-pro black for $100.

Looking for GREY CLASSIC CARDY 8 ... if anyone sees them anywhere online!!!

TIA


----------



## daniellesmommy

I just scored myself the classic tall in chestnut for $103 shipped! I wear a 9 in shoes and a 9 in UGGS. I guess it depends on the person.


----------



## kdo

Thanks so much, socaltrojan!



socaltrojan said:


> Yup if she normally wears like a 7 size 6 will be great. I can wear jeans tucked into mine so I think the circumference is pretty generous. Hope that helps.


----------



## socaltrojan

kdo said:


> Thanks so much, socaltrojan!



Your welcome!  I hope your aunt loves them!  You are such a sweet niece for thinking about her!


----------



## flowergirl2

daniellesmommy said:


> I just scored myself the classic tall in chestnut for $103 shipped! I wear a 9 in shoes and a 9 in UGGS. I guess it depends on the person.


 

Where did you get them???


----------



## VioletCharm

inspiredgem said:


> Superlamb Footwear is having 40% off all Uggs.  http://www.superlambfootwear.com/index.aspx
> Use coupon code LOYAL at checkout.



OMG thank you SO much for the info!
I've just ordered a pair of Mayfaires and a Chocolate Classic Tall and saved more than 100 dollars. Do you know how long the sale is gonna run? Hopefully they do sales like this regularly..


----------



## socaltrojan

This is now on the front page of a major deal forum. These are good as gone cuz now guys will just be buying them to resell them. I told my friend about the sale since there were 40 left in her size. She went back and they are sold out of shorts in all sizes. I didn't understand how that was possible in less then an hour if only tpf members were getting them. Then I saw it was on the front page of sd now I now why. I wish people would only buy what they would wear instead of just buying it to make money.


----------



## iceflower

^ I wanted a pair of kids talls but the site was down at the time (probably around 4pm PST). I went to take a nap and when I woke up, all were gone!!  Now I know why! Oh well.


----------



## frannita

Ugh, no wonder. I went to sleep with a hundred pairs left in stock thinking I'd order when I woke up but now my size is sold out!


----------



## fashion16

Sizing question. I wear a size 7.5-8 normally. I bought a pair of Uggs over 2 years ago and the other day, I tried on another pair at Dillards in a size 8 and they were snug so I checked the size of the ones I have had & worn for 2 years now...and they were a size 7!!! I was shocked b/c my size  7s are comfy and fit perfectly. Do they stretch that much? If so, I will buy another size 7, not 8. THANKS!


----------



## lindacris

classic short are all gone now in solid colors .   Only a few in classic tall left if anyone wants them hurry.


----------



## amytude

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ did you go down an entire size for the sundance II's?



If it helps, I have the sundance II, though they are an older pair (around 4 yrs old or so).  I did go down to a size 6 (I'm normally a 6 1/2 or 7); however, I just tried on a new pair of uggs and they were size 7 and fit.  I heard uggs were now made in china, so I'm wondering how that affects sizing.  I ordered 3 pair from the 40% off sale, so I hope I'm not disappointed (since all my uggs were before they were being MIC).


----------



## sarasmom

I just got 3 pairs on neiman marcus. They keep replenishing them, but I was always missing them, got lucky this time!


----------



## K.P.J

i almost got this.. in size 5 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...294966940+601+4294965880&icid=saleSubnav&st=s
but after i add to the cart.. it's gone..


----------



## Becca2020

I just ordered the chocolate classic shorts size 7 at footnotesonline.com with free shipping. It looks like they still have chestnut, too. http://www.footnotesonline.com/footnotes/product.asp?s_id=0&pf_id=084 - 28279&dept_id=1460


----------



## ShkBass

Ellie Mae said:


> THANKS.. got some lo-pro black for $100.
> 
> Looking for GREY CLASSIC CARDY 8 ... if anyone sees them anywhere online!!!
> 
> TIA


 
I'm looking for the same!! Please help


----------



## meluvs2shop

amytude said:


> If it helps, I have the sundance II, though they are an older pair (around 4 yrs old or so).  I did go down to a size 6 (I'm normally a 6 1/2 or 7); however, I just tried on a new pair of uggs and they were size 7 and fit.  I heard uggs were now made in china, so I'm wondering how that affects sizing.  I ordered 3 pair from the 40% off sale, so I hope I'm not disappointed (since all my uggs were before they were being MIC).



my ugg classic shorts are a few years old and both made in china as well. however, the sundance II's are made in new zealand.

normally i wear a 7.5 and both my uggs are a size 6 but they're a different style from what i just ordered & that's why i was confused on sizing. they were snug at first but now fit like a dream. did your sundance II's stretch significantly? 

i just hope i can make them work b/c they are FS.


also, they billed me CC twice. so i have two separate charges for $245!


----------



## Twynkle54

Neiman Marcus has the chestnut classic short in big kids available for $90 (after 3/20/2009) but you can pre-order them.  They have sizes 4-6 for big kids, which are equivalent to women's 5-7.  Do a search for ugg on their website, and click on the payton boot to get to it.


----------



## berklee

Twynkle54 said:


> Neiman Marcus has the chestnut classic short in big kids available for $90 (after 3/20/2009) but you can pre-order them.  They have sizes 4-6 for big kids, which are equivalent to women's 5-7.  Do a search for ugg on their website, and click on the payton boot to get to it.



thanks for the sharing!


----------



## daniellesmommy

flowergirl2 said:


> Where did you get them???



http://www.superlambfootwear.com/index.aspx


----------



## inspiredgem

VioletCharm said:


> OMG thank you SO much for the info!
> I've just ordered a pair of Mayfaires and a Chocolate Classic Tall and saved more than 100 dollars. Do you know how long the sale is gonna run? Hopefully they do sales like this regularly..


 
You're very welcome! I'm so glad that so many tpf members were able to get their Uggs too!  I was trying to be good (I've got about a dozen pair already) but I couldn't resist the deals so I bought 3 more pair.:shame:

To answer your question, the email I received said that the code LOYAL was valid until Feb 14th.


----------



## summer2815

Darn...I missed this!


----------



## nuinui

size 6-9 in sunsparkle sand

SUNSPARKLE


----------



## Twynkle54

There are still a lot of cute styles available at superlambfootwear..remember you won't see the 40% off until you checkout and apply the "LOYAL" code..


----------



## Ellie Mae

ShkBass said:


> I'm looking for the same!! Please help


 
Nordies has the grey cardy, but NOT on sale...


----------



## nuinui

SNOWPEAK size 5 in black


----------



## nuinui

Back in stock! SUNSPARKLE size 8


----------



## Twynkle54

i love the grey cardie and would love it too! Another option is to look for the kid's style of the cardy..they usually run for around $103-$123 (on zappos)..but the colors are different for kids I think. Not sure if the kids come in grey.


----------



## MelZaho

I don't understand how to check whether a website store is authorized on uggaustralia.com.  All I see is the search for a b&m store near me.  Any help?


----------



## cheesecakemsg

meluvs2shop said:


> also, they billed me CC twice. so i have two separate charges for $245!



The same here. I sent them an email inquiring the duplicated charge, and got the answer like below: 

There will be one charge and one "funds verification" which will appear on your statement but will "fall off" in roughly 3 business days. Please don't hesitate to come back to us if it takes any longer then 3 days.

so I guess it'll be fine


----------



## socaltrojan

Has anyone's order shipped yet?  

I know that normally it says they ship the same day, but I am guessing since it went on SD that they have many hundreds of orders to fill.


----------



## lindacris

MelZaho said:


> I don't understand how to check whether a website store is authorized on uggaustralia.com.  All I see is the search for a b&m store near me.  Any help?



At the top where it says "retail stores"  click on it then again when it says "authorized retailers" then you enter the state and there they are.


----------



## daniellesmommy

socaltrojan said:


> Has anyone's order shipped yet?
> 
> I know that normally it says they ship the same day, but I am guessing since it went on SD that they have many hundreds of orders to fill.


  I haven't received confirmation of shipping yet either and I placed my order when you did.


----------



## vhsethan

Dillards has the "abnormal" Uggs on sale (cheetah, seasonal, special edition) 25% off =)


----------



## Syd

Try Victoria's Secret, they had some on sale on their website yesterday


----------



## BellaLuella

I have been looking for the mini ones in chestnut but not everyone has them in stock why.


----------



## KindraB

Ive known about this for a couple of days, but Im pretty sure most of them are sold out... here you go>

http://www.superlambfootwear.com/index.aspx

Good Luck.


----------



## socaltrojan

daniellesmommy said:


> I haven't received confirmation of shipping yet either and I placed my order when you did.



Our orders should ship out hopefully early this week.

I emailed them and they said:

*Superlamb Sales*: we're trying our best to get all orders out by tuesday. we were slammed with the sale!


----------



## canada's

how do you put something in your cart at superlamb?

i'm on the page with the classic talls trying to find out what's available.

TIA!


----------



## daniellesmommy

socaltrojan said:


> Our orders should ship out hopefully early this week.
> 
> I emailed them and they said:
> 
> *Superlamb Sales*: we're trying our best to get all orders out by tuesday. we were slammed with the sale!


Thanks *socaltrojan*!


----------



## redickjj04duke

If anyone could find some black classic short uggs in a size 9 on sale that would be fabulous! thanks


----------



## Suzzeee

I just got a pair of cute and warm Ugg slippers at TJ Maxx for $29!  They are the thong style ones in white - I already had them in pink from the last Saks sale and love them so grabbed these too!


----------



## angelling24

Don't know is it ok to ask question here. If not, please delete it. 
I just ordered two pairs of ugg boot, now the question is which one to keep? Thank you ladies.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

angelling24 said:


> Don't know is it ok to ask question here. If not, please delete it.
> I just ordered two pairs of ugg boot, now the question is which one to keep? Thank you ladies.


 

the 2nd pair...I have been dying for those


----------



## angelling24

^ Thank you. Maybe I can keep both. My wallet is crying out loud = =
You could try neiman marcus, they popped up this morning, but they're sold out now. They could pop up again. The shipping is killing though. 11.95


----------



## TXGirlie

I just got my Uggs from Von Maur (www.vonmaur.com). They weren't on sale BUT they were tax free and had free shipping. Of course they would be tax free if you are in a state that doesn't have their stores...it looks like they are mostly in the upper midwest only.

These will be my first pair of Uggs, so I hope they aren't too big! Does everyone wear Uggs a size down from their normal size?


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

*
TXCoachGirlie*, I'm on my 4th pair and wear 2 sizes smaller than my usual, they are a bit tight at first but they stretch sooooo much. And if you get true to size your feet look HUGE!! I practically live in them over the winter, they are a truely economical buy!! What colour and style did you get?


----------



## TXGirlie

AnyoneForPimms said:


> *TXCoachGirlie*, I'm on my 4th pair and wear 2 sizes smaller than my usual, they are a bit tight at first but they stretch sooooo much. And if you get true to size your feet look HUGE!! I practically live in them over the winter, they are a truely economical buy!! What colour and style did you get?


 
uh oh...I got my normal size and the store doesn't have the next size smaller in the color I want. I guess I will have to wait and see how big they are and if it's tolerable that way. 

I got the chocolate short classic.


----------



## MarvelGirl

TXCoachGirlie said:


> uh oh...I got my normal size and the store doesn't have the next size smaller in the color I want. I guess I will have to wait and see how big they are and if it's tolerable that way.
> 
> I got the chocolate short classic.



I have quite a few pairs of Uggs - 2 Ultimate short, 1 Ultra Short, 1 Suburb, 3 Sundance II, 2 classic short and 2 more pairs of Sundance IIs on the way - and all of them are my normal size. They do stretch out quite a bit but I really don't mind them that way - I actually like it. They feel like house shoes and I can wear them with or without socks since there is room. Either way, I hope you will love them!


----------



## TXGirlie

MarvelGirl said:


> I have quite a few pairs of Uggs - 2 Ultimate short, 1 Ultra Short, 1 Suburb, 3 Sundance II, 2 classic short and 2 more pairs of Sundance IIs on the way - and all of them are my normal size. They do stretch out quite a bit but I really don't mind them that way - I actually like it. They feel like house shoes and I can wear them with or without socks since there is room. Either way, I hope you will love them!


 
I'm glad to hear that! I don't really like to return stuff I order online. Next time I am at the mall I will try on the next smaller size to see how they fit. I could always have different sizes anyway.
I also got some gray Bear Paws in my normal size since I didn't see any reasonably priced gray Uggs.


----------



## snooky137

The Elijo in sand just went on sale at bloomingdales.com.  From $180 to $108.  I have these and I love them!


----------



## daniellesmommy

I got my UGG's from Superlamb today. I could have sworn I wore a 9 in UGG's too(but its been forever since I bought a pair LOL) but these fit a little big. Oh well, its okay and for the price I can't complain. Love them!


----------



## MarvelGirl

daniellesmommy said:


> I got my UGG's from Superlamb today. I could have sworn I wore a 9 in UGG's too(but its been forever since I bought a pair LOL) but these fit a little big. Oh well, its okay and for the price I can't complain. Love them!



Congrats on your Uggs! I ordered 2 pairs of Sundance IIs from them early - as soon as the link to their site was posted on tpf - but haven't received a ship confirmation yet. Did you ever get one or did the boots arrive without it?


----------



## daniellesmommy

MarvelGirl said:


> Congrats on your Uggs! I ordered 2 pairs of Sundance IIs from them early - as soon as the link to their site was posted on tpf - but haven't received a ship confirmation yet. Did you ever get one or did the boots arrive without it?


They arrived without ship confirmation. I probably got them so fast too as I am only a 20 minute drive from them LOL, so shipping was fast.


----------



## MarvelGirl

daniellesmommy said:


> They arrived without ship confirmation. I probably got them so fast too as I am only a 20 minute drive from them LOL, so shipping was fast.



OK, I guess that makes me feel better about not having a ship confirmation... Thanks and enjoy your new Uggs!


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

I received my (very first pair and not to be the last) Uggs from snowriver and I love them. I'm addicted!  I definitely thank all of you ladies, even if my bank account is unhappy.


----------



## daisyfay13

$159.99, not great but maybe if you can combine with a coupon??

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...prnbr=CJ-213383&cgname=OSKEYSHUZZZ&rfnbr=4849


----------



## daisyfay13

also, http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...ay&prnbr=CJ-227822&cgname=OSKEYSHUZZZ&rfnbr=7 and  http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...prnbr=CJ-227828&cgname=OSKEYSHUZZZ&rfnbr=4849


----------



## Twynkle54

So SuperLamb doesn't send out a delivery notice? I ordered from them on Thursday and haven't heard anything yet, but I'm in California, so maybe it'll show up sometime this week? Anyone else receive their shipment yet?


----------



## daniellesmommy

Twynkle54 said:


> So SuperLamb doesn't send out a delivery notice? I ordered from them on Thursday and haven't heard anything yet, but I'm in California, so maybe it'll show up sometime this week? Anyone else receive their shipment yet?


As socaltrojan posted they are super busy with the sale and getting everything shipped out. If you have concerns, email them, they will respond as they did for her. I wouldn't be too worried, they are a legitimate company, just swamped.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Twynkle54 said:


> So SuperLamb doesn't send out a delivery notice? I ordered from them on Thursday and haven't heard anything yet, but I'm in California, so maybe it'll show up sometime this week? Anyone else receive their shipment yet?



I know Twynkle54, I am still a bit worried too since I am yet to receive a ship confirmation. I ordered from them on Thursday as well and my account has said "ready to ship" for a few days now. I emailed them this morning and they said that my packages should have shipped yesterday or will today. They also said that I definitely WOULD get a ship confirmation. I haven't yet but am trying to remain calm and patient in hopes that I will get it or my Uggs very soon. Stay tuned...


----------



## greenskittle

HI GALs!!!

superlamb never send me a shipping confirmation but I received my order today.
The shoes were great but i just wish i got a size 5 instead of 6..bummmmmer


----------



## gummybear

I never received a delivery conf. from superlamb but received my Uggs this morning.


----------



## sparkle7

I ordered from superlamb with the 40% deal but just got another ugg at nemeins. can i return the superlamd boots?


----------



## daniellesmommy

sparkle7 said:


> I ordered from superlamb with the 40% deal but just got another ugg at nemeins. can i return the superlamd boots?


I don't think so. They have a final sale policy on their site and it on the receipt from them.


----------



## purselover30

how much was the uggs you guys got from superlamb?


----------



## socaltrojan

YAY!!  I just got a UPS ship notification from superlamb!!!

I just tracked it and my new uggs will be delivered tomorrow!!!! 

I can't wait!


----------



## MarvelGirl

socaltrojan said:


> YAY!!  I just got a UPS ship notification from superlamb!!!
> 
> I just tracked it and my new uggs will be delivered tomorrow!!!!
> 
> I can't wait!



Me too, socaltrojan. I received both of mine as well. Yay!


----------



## 2manybags

I also got my shipping confirmation today from superlamb!


----------



## Twynkle54

Mine said ready to ship on the site and I got this email from them 

"We were hoping to have your order shipped by tonight, but one or more items are missing from your order. We apologize for the delay and will advise status tomorrow"

OMG! I hope they find my uggs!


----------



## sunkist_baby

http://bootworld.com/ has knightsbridge for $129 for chestnut, and $89 for classic crochet talls


----------



## sunkist_baby

Grey classic cardy http://www.bootbay.com/bootbay/prod...xfk09MX4&scid=SearchResults&spoffset=2&s_id=0
$119


----------



## lindacris

superlamb just sent me a shipping notice.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Funny thing, I got the notification too and mine were delivered already on Monday. How funny.


----------



## TXGirlie

I just got some Uggs in a smaller size from Bootbuy! Good prices plus no tax or shipping.


----------



## nuinui

From NM
Knightsbridge $130 chestnut 8

Sunsparkle size 5,8 SAND $130


----------



## Ellie Mae

TXCoachGirlie said:


> I just got some Uggs in a smaller size from Bootbuy! Good prices plus no tax or shipping.


 
bootbUy or bootbAY..??


----------



## Bagaday

TXCoachGirlie said:


> I just got some Uggs in a smaller size from Bootbuy! Good prices plus no tax or shipping.


 
What exactly is Bootbuy?  Can't find any kind of link that would indicated Bootbuy/Uggs.     Thanks.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Bagaday said:


> What exactly is Bootbuy?  Can't find any kind of link that would indicated Bootbuy/Uggs.     Thanks.


Think she meant Bootbay.


----------



## TXGirlie

lol.....yeah, buying boots on bootbay. I was multi-tasking and got tongue-tied so to speak.


----------



## vlore

is bootbay legit? they have good prices on the cardy.


----------



## TXGirlie

^^They have a 120 day return policy, so if you don't like them there is a generous amount of time to return.They look ok, but I haven't bought from them before.


----------



## Twynkle54

I got a phonecall from SuperLamb that they oversold on my boot (Classic Tall Sand in size 5 women's).  I ordered them as soon as the posting came out on purse forum too!  Gluck to the ladies who did recieve their orders!


----------



## Bagaday

RE:  Bootbay.  I ordered a pair of Choc Tall's for $129+ w/ free shipping.  Not as good of a deal that hansensurf.com/SuperLamb was offering but my size was available.  Return policy seems fair so I took a chance on the site.  Thanks TXCoachGirlie!  I've been looking everywhere online for the boots ON SALE.


----------



## Viv

Everyone,  I been dying to get a pair of sunsparkle boot in women's size 6 in chestnut. I missed the sell from Neiman. Now I am trying to look everywhere and I only see them for kids. If anyone is going to return a pair or see anything on sell for the Sunsparkle pls let me know.. TYVM 




PS: I wear the Whitely in size 6 and regular shoes in 6. Will the 5 in sunsparkle fit me??


----------



## 2manybags

Maybe you can fit into kids size?



Viv said:


> Everyone,  I been dying to get a pair of sunsparkle boot in women's size 6 in chestnut. I missed the sell from Neiman. Now I am trying to look everywhere and I only see them for kids. If anyone is going to return a pair or see anything on sell for the Sunsparkle pls let me know.. TYVM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I wear the Whitely in size 6 and regular shoes in 6. Will the 5 in sunsparkle fit me??


----------



## vhsethan

I PM'd you about the SunSparkle, but if you find a 5, I am guessing it would fit because my sister wears a 7.5 and can fit into the size 6 Sunsparkles.


----------



## shoptfs

good deal!


----------



## Myliecad

Does anyone know how kids sizes correlate to adults? I'm usually an 8.5 but sometimes I fit into the most random sizes. The shoes I wear most are a 7.5 and a 5, respectively!


----------



## pasdedeux

A kids 4 is a womens 6, I believe.


----------



## muay_nick36

I returned UGG sunsparkle boot in women's size 6 in Sand to Neiman Marcus last week.


----------



## socaltrojan

Twynkle54 said:


> I got a phonecall from SuperLamb that they oversold on my boot (Classic Tall Sand in size 5 women's).  I ordered them as soon as the posting came out on purse forum too!  Gluck to the ladies who did recieve their orders!



Aww that sucks Twynkle!  Better luck next time!

I got both of my orders today.


----------



## tigerlilyx389

dillards has cargo III [black (sz6), espresso (sz 6 and 9)] on sale, and some other styles as well

their site isn't working that well though, i get error messages a lot. but keep refreshing and it'll pop up


----------



## donia

hi ,dillards got some on sale .


----------



## MarvelGirl

Got my first pair of Chestnut Sundance IIs from Superlamb. I love them! They are still being made in New Zealand and are so super soft and plush.  I should be receiving my Sand pair of Sundance IIs tomorrow...


----------



## Twynkle54

So I spoke w/ Lindsay (who's a male) from SuperLamb and since I had ordered insoles with my classic tall uggs, he had told me that a size 6 w/ a size 6 insoles would fit like a size 5.  Since I've been waiting for the classic tall sand forever, he convinced me to get the size 6 instead, since they oversold in size 5.  Apparently they are/were in stock with those but not size 5.  If people are still looking for Ugg boots and want to get in on the deal at SuperLamb, I would call their number (858) 566-9732 and ask for Lindsay.  He was very friendly and helpful.  I think they might have things in stock that are not listed on the website. Gluck!


----------



## Jbspice28

I just got the UGGS--chestnut tall boots on BOOTBAY.COM for $129, which is a significant discount compared to Nordstrom/Saks.  Also...free shipping!  I would try BOOTBAY, they have many varieties of UGGS.


----------



## chloesmom2006

Twynkle54 said:


> So I spoke w/ Lindsay (who's a male) from SuperLamb and since I had ordered insoles with my classic tall uggs, he had told me that a size 6 w/ a size 6 insoles would fit like a size 5. Since I've been waiting for the classic tall sand forever, he convinced me to get the size 6 instead, since they oversold in size 5. Apparently they are/were in stock with those but not size 5. If people are still looking for Ugg boots and want to get in on the deal at SuperLamb, I would call their number (858) 566-9732 and ask for Lindsay. He was very friendly and helpful. I think they might have things in stock that are not listed on the website. Gluck!


 
Thanks so much Twynkle for that info!!!  I hope the size 6 work out for you.


Thanks too inspiredgem (original poster) for this superdeal.  I got to order my first pair of Uggs finally and according to UPS they have been delivered today and should be waiting for me at home.  



By the way, do you ladies usually treat your Uggs with the Ugg water/stain repellent spray?  Just want to know if I should do that first before wearing them.

THANKS!


----------



## lindacris

chloesmom2006 said:


> Thanks so much Twynkle for that info!!!  I hope the size 6 work out for you.
> 
> 
> Thanks too inspiredgem (original poster) for this superdeal.  I got to order my first pair of Uggs finally and according to UPS they have been delivered today and should be waiting for me at home.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, do you ladies usually treat your Uggs with the Ugg water/stain repellent spray?  Just want to know if I should do that first before wearing them.
> 
> THANKS!


I always treat my boots with the ugg spray first.  Also my 2 pair from superlamb arrived today.


----------



## catabie

is bootbarn a reputable site for UGGs?

Thanks!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Twynkle54 said:


> So I spoke w/ Lindsay (who's a male) from SuperLamb and since I had ordered insoles with my classic tall uggs, he had told me that a size 6 w/ a size 6 insoles would fit like a size 5.  Since I've been waiting for the classic tall sand forever, he convinced me to get the size 6 instead, since they oversold in size 5.  Apparently they are/were in stock with those but not size 5.  If people are still looking for Ugg boots and want to get in on the deal at SuperLamb, I would call their number (858) 566-9732 and ask for Lindsay.  He was very friendly and helpful.  I think they might have things in stock that are not listed on the website. Gluck!


I never thought about this, so that means if I buy insoles the 9 I ordered would fit me snugger in the foot area right?


----------



## Twynkle54

Lindsay had mentioned that in their showroom, they had customers try on one size larger with insoles and that it indeed fit like their usual Ugg size.  I'm usually a women's size 6 for shoes, but wear a 5 in Uggs and am trying out the size 6.  I'm only going off of what he had told me, but he did sound very genuine.  So I'm really hoping they fit! I will post again when I receive my Uggs with an update.


----------



## redney

Found Ultimate Cuffs for $105 at Dilliards. Only 5s (and 6 in black only) left right now

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...gg&Ntk=all&N=1000425+2010840&Nty=1&R=02748716

These are priced at $204 at Zappos!


----------



## catabie

*anyone bought from BOOT BARN?  THANKS!*


----------



## inspiredgem

catabie said:


> *anyone bought from BOOT BARN?  THANKS!*



No, I haven't bought from them but they are listed as an authorized online retailer on the UGG Australia website.


----------



## TXGirlie

Where do you get the Ugg care kit (or similar) at a good price?


----------



## kirsten

catabie said:


> *anyone bought from BOOT BARN? THANKS!*


 
I have bought from them in store but never online. In Southern California they have a lot of Boot Barn stores. They are legit.


----------



## LMT973

catabie said:


> *anyone bought from BOOT BARN? THANKS!*


 
I bought the Coquette slippers from them- no problems. I would buy from there again.


----------



## lmartinx1

TXCoachGirlie said:


> Where do you get the Ugg care kit (or similar) at a good price?


 
I was in Dillards and saw some of the Ugg care kits there. I didn't catch a price, but I think it runs like $10 a bottle?!


----------



## sunkist_baby

i got the ugg care kit for $20


----------



## TXGirlie

I just ordered the care kit online so I can waterproof my Uggs. It was $20- no tax, free ship at one of the stores I previously ordered boots from.

I have a couple of Uggs, 1 pr Fluffies, and 1 pr Bear Paws. I think I'm done now. lol


----------



## daniellesmommy

Does anyone know where I can find insoles still? I tried with Superlamb but they are all sold out of size 9. I need them so my boots fit better.


----------



## Twynkle54

Try calling them for insoles.  I was able to get a size 6 when they were apparently sold out online.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Nixxy

If they are a bit big, you can buy a pair of sheepskin insoles.  I've heard that works really well.  I've just ordered a pair today, as ome uggs I bopught were too big.  I got that at a fantastic price though, so I didn't want to return them.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Nixxy said:


> If they are a bit big, you can buy a pair of sheepskin insoles.  I've heard that works really well.  I've just ordered a pair today, as ome uggs I bopught were too big.  I got that at a fantastic price though, so I didn't want to return them.



Where can I find some in a size 9?


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ If you can't find them in the stores, I remember seeing them on ebay.


----------



## vietangel713

really? sheepskin insoles work? when i went to the superlamb store i tried on a pair of size 6 chocolate boots and they fit well. not as tight as uggs are supposed to be. but the lady was kind of rude. i told her that i wear size 5 in shoes normally and she said well you need to go a size down and 5 is the smallest. argh... if i knew about insoles i would have gotten the size 6s. ugh...now im on the hunt for uggs classic short in black or chocolate.


----------



## *suzi*

My leather Ugg Cove boots from Superlamb came this week and I love them. I ended up getting a size smaller than my usual size and they are perfect. Thank you for posting such a great deal!


----------



## Wildflower

The site Shoes on a String has many styles on sale and some at 50% off.

http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/C...owTag=1&Size=&Width=&Color=&level=3&trail=UGG 

I just bought two pairs (one in black and one in chestnut) for $80 each, normally $160. The only 'issue' is that they are saying they are Ultras but the photo and the price is the Ultimate. 

But, either way, for $80 a pair, I am thrilled!

Shipping and handling is $7.95 in the US no matter how many pairs you buy.

They are an authorized dealer on the Ugg website.


----------



## sparkle7

Are they authourized ugg sellers? price is great


----------



## lmartinx1

Yes. They are authorized Ugg resellers.


----------



## mkdallas

I just got the "Knightsbridge" boot on sale for $149 at Boot Barn online, plus found what was supposed to be an expired coupon code (08Q4TY) that worked and got me an additional $20 off.  Great price...thanks for all the good info on this thread!


----------



## zoomzoom123

Just pointing this out, but i was checking the nordstroms site, and the classic uggs have just increased in price by $20.


----------



## lmartinx1

*suzi* said:


> My leather Ugg Cove boots from Superlamb came this week and I love them. I ended up getting a size smaller than my usual size and they are perfect. Thank you for posting such a great deal!
> 
> 
> View attachment 664181


 
Glad you like the coves! I've been searching for them everywhere and haven't been quick enough to snag a pair. I had a question on the sizing though, most of what I read said that if you're between sizes to size up?! I'm normally an 8.5, so I've been looking for a 9. You say you sized down? Would appreciate any sizing help on the coves....IF I'm ever lucky enough to find a pair?!?


----------



## Guccigirlkells

zoomzoom123 said:


> Just pointing this out, but i was checking the nordstroms site, and the classic uggs have just increased in price by $20.


 
This is the type of stuff that ticks me off!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amytude

I just got my 3 pairs of Ugg boots from superlamb; however, one boot I ordered in black and it arrived in a brown color.  The boots don't fit my fat calves anyway (I want to tuck pants in there!), so I'll most likely ebay 'em.  My new slippers are divine!  Thanks so much to this thread for the 40% off!


----------



## kdo

*lindapi - *How do you like the Sussex?



lindapi said:


> Thanks, I just ordered the Sussex and the Knightsbridge.
> 
> I have found some more deals on Uggs
> 
> www.justourshoes.com
> www.shoeparlor.com SP31YP008 for 10% extra discount
> www.hansensurf.com with code BUYNOW10 for an extra 10% off
> www.villageshoes.com COUP8 for an extra 10% off.
> www.shoesonashoestring.com
> www.taylorshoes.com


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Not sure if this was posted already, Ugg Sunsparkle, lots of sizes on sale for $130:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod79270002&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FN%253D601%2526st%253Ds

Other Uggs on sale at NM:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?N=601&st=s


----------



## Jbspice28

jenniferh said:


> I just got the UGGS--chestnut tall boots on BOOTBAY.COM for $129, which is a significant discount compared to Nordstrom/Saks. Also...free shipping! I would try BOOTBAY, they have many varieties of UGGS.


 
Just an update...my UGGS came last night from Bootbay and they are really NOT chestnut color.  At least, they don't look like the "normal" UGGS color.  They are a cross between the Chestnut and the Chocolate, so it is like a carmel/brown.  

I wouldn't recommend Bootbay if you are looking for that light Chestnut color


----------



## TXGirlie

I got my sand uggs from Bootbay last night. This was my first order from Bootbay also. No issues with them. That makes 3 Uggs for me now (all from different stores)...lol.


----------



## 2manybags

For those of you who ordered from Superlamb, Uggs are returnable because they were a promotion item and not a sale item. So, if someone gets stuck with a pair that doesn't fit, fortunately they can be returned.


----------



## lmartinx1

jenniferh said:


> Just an update...my UGGS came last night from Bootbay and they are really NOT chestnut color. At least, they don't look like the "normal" UGGS color. They are a cross between the Chestnut and the Chocolate, so it is like a carmel/brown.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend Bootbay if you are looking for that light Chestnut color


 
Sorry to hear. Can you post a pic? Hopefully you can return them?


----------



## gmomma

I just got this email from shoesonashoestring.com

Dear null,
Thank you for your purchase at Shoes on a Shoestring!
Unfortunately the following style(s) you have requested has been sold out. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Please check back with us soon, as we receive shipments daily. 
SOLD OUT STYLE(s):
Style: ULTRA SHORT.UGG Color: BLACK Size: 9
Style: ULTRA TALL.UGG Color: BLACK Size: 9

LOVELY!!


----------



## Wildflower

gmomma said:


> I just got this email from shoesonashoestring.com
> 
> Dear null,
> Thank you for your purchase at Shoes on a Shoestring!
> Unfortunately the following style(s) you have requested has been sold out. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Please check back with us soon, as we receive shipments daily.
> SOLD OUT STYLE(s):
> Style: ULTRA SHORT.UGG Color: BLACK Size: 9
> Style: ULTRA TALL.UGG Color: BLACK Size: 9
> 
> LOVELY!!


 
How disappointing! 

I was worried about my order being cancelled as I read elsewhere about this happening to many people, but I got a shipping notification yesterday, so I'm getting both my black and chestnut size 9 in the Ultra short. Or Ultimate if the photo and price were correct... It will be a surprise.


----------



## Bagaday

jenniferh said:


> Just an update...my UGGS came last night from Bootbay and they are really NOT chestnut color. At least, they don't look like the "normal" UGGS color. They are a cross between the Chestnut and the Chocolate, so it is like a carmel/brown.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend Bootbay if you are looking for that light Chestnut color


 
I'm so sorry to hear that.  I received my Chocolate Talls from Bootbay yesterday and they look and feel fine to me.  Can you ask for another pair to be shipped out and return yours?


----------



## lmartinx1

Wildflower said:


> How disappointing!
> 
> I was worried about my order being cancelled as I read elsewhere about this happening to many people, but I got a shipping notification yesterday, so I'm getting both my black and chestnut size 9 in the Ultra short. Or Ultimate if the photo and price were correct... It will be a surprise.


 
Just wondering what day your ordered on?


----------



## Wildflower

lmartinx1 said:


> Just wondering what day your ordered on?


 
I placed my order on Sunday night - Feb. 1st.


----------



## kdo

I just ordered the Sussex at Shopbop for $112!  Other styles on sale are Felicity, Gissella, Sandra, Belfair, Knightbridge, Whitley, and some slippers.  Select sizes and colors.  Use code XOXOSB for additional 20% off.


----------



## zoomzoom123

alabamaoutdoors.com has the knightsbridge for $100. they're listed as an authorized ugg dealer.
http://www.alabamaoutdoors.com/browse.cfm/4,16296.html


----------



## nay.nay01

^^^wow that is really a great deal! Have anyone bought from them?


----------



## vlore

nay.nay01 said:


> ^^^wow that is really a great deal! Have anyone bought from them?



well, I just purchased the Knighsbridge...let's see how it goes.


----------



## Twynkle54

I recieved my classic tall sand boots from Superlamb yesterday with the sheepskin insoles.  They're soooo pretty and soft! Anyways, I got a women's size 6 even though I'm usually a size 5 in Uggs.  The insoles make the shoes tighter but they also push the top of your foot to the top of the boot.  This is because the insole is around a cm thick.  It does give you height though! Anyways, I would say the insoles do help with fitting a larger size.  Thanks superlamb!!!!


----------



## daisyfay13

I got my first pair of uggs from NM, the sunsparkle tall boots.  They fit OK but the top is tight on my calves (me & my chubby legs, lol), will they stretch?


----------



## litebrite

oh my thanks for posting the great deals ladies!! 

now i'm trying to decide between the knightsbridge at alabamaoutdoors and the belfair at shopbop... which one should i go for??


----------



## evecure

litebrite said:


> oh my thanks for posting the great deals ladies!!
> 
> now i'm trying to decide between the knightsbridge at alabamaoutdoors and the belfair at shopbop... which one should i go for??



Are the ones at alabamaoutdoors authentic?


----------



## evecure

Nevermind, just saw that this is an authorized UGG seller... I would go for the knightsbridge then. Their shape is great!


----------



## litebrite

^ thanks, i decided on the knightsbridge afterall.  sizes are really going fast!


----------



## nay.nay01

Aww shoot, waited to late only 3 sizes left!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i just received my sundance II's and i love 'em! i also sized down a full size and a half & they fit perfectly. the best part was the price. i got them for the same price i paid for my classic short. great deal!


----------



## shesnochill

Where can I get a pair of *Tall Chestnut UGGS* on sale ?


----------



## vietangel713

i really want the classic short in chocolate. when will there be more sales? its getting hot in san diego already.


----------



## HighFashionista

annaversary said:


> Where can I get a pair of *Tall Chestnut UGGS* on sale ?




Check shopbop.com.  I ordered  the classic tall chestnut in size 8 last night and they shipped today.  I used a 20% off coupon and it made them $144 with free shipping.  Also got the ugg protection and cleaner for 20% off too. Hope this helps.  I'll find the code if you need me too.


----------



## Ellie Mae

HighFashionista said:


> Check shopbop.com.  I ordered  the classic tall chestnut in size 8 last night and they shipped today.  I used a 20% off coupon and it made them $144 with free shipping.  Also got the ugg protection and cleaner for 20% off too. Hope this helps.  I'll find the code if you need me too.



NVM - found it - 20% off XOXOSB...  THANKS


----------



## juicy couture jen

annaversary said:


> Where can I get a pair of *Tall Chestnut UGGS* on sale ?



There are tall chestnut Uggs on sale (all sizes avail except 6 & 10) at Eastbay for 159.99, and you can get 20% cash back through live.com (another $32 off), so it would cost you only $128.

http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/prod...L SEARCH: KEYWORD SEARCH/#sku=58151&size=09.0

Live link: http://search.live.com/cashback/stores/E

Hope this helps!!


----------



## nuinui

Saks
UGG Elijo size 11 in toast $107.90


----------



## lncandescent

2manybags said:


> For those of you who ordered from Superlamb, Uggs are returnable because they were a promotion item and not a sale item. So, if someone gets stuck with a pair that doesn't fit, fortunately they can be returned.



I emailed Superlamb asking if I would be able to return a pair of uggs, and they said "all items that are sold at anything other than full price are not returnable or exchangable" ush:


----------



## fashion16

^^^^ I got my Ugg Sundance II from Superlamb and yes, it is printed on the receipt that all sales made with a sale price/promo codes are final sale.


----------



## litebrite

anyone's alabama outdoors order ship yet?


----------



## 2manybags

Someone pmd me about this. I called them before I placed my order and was told that they could be returned because it was a promo. Stupid me forgot to take down the name of the person I spoke to!  Sorry guys. Guess I'm stuck with a pair I don't like. ush:



lncandescent said:


> I emailed Superlamb asking if I would be able to return a pair of uggs, and they said "all items that are sold at anything other than full price are not returnable or exchangable" ush:


----------



## vietangel713

where can i find the classic short in chocolate on sale? for a size 5? hmmmm ...


----------



## calisnoopy

is there anywhere with Ugg kids boots still on sale?

thanks!!


----------



## HighFashionista

calisnoopy said:


> is there anywhere with Ugg kids boots still on sale?
> 
> thanks!!



Superlambfootwear.com has the 40% off with promo code "loyal" and they have some kids boots but sizes are limited.


----------



## vietangel713

ok so i bid on uggs on ebay like 3 days ago. don't ask me why. i totally forgot that i bid on them and somehow i won. this is gonna sound strange but they're supposed to be new in the box. how do i know if they're new in the box?


----------



## juicy couture jen

^The condition of the boots should tell it all - like the soles are clean and not worn, the inside is clean and not all mushed up, no stains on the suede, etc.


----------



## sarasmom

Can someone help me with kids sizing for myself. If I normally wear a size 6, would I wear a size 4 kids ugg? In women's uggs I wear a size 5. Thanks.


----------



## *~Heather~*

sarasmom said:


> Can someone help me with kids sizing for myself. If I normally wear a size 6, would I wear a size 4 kids ugg? In women's uggs I wear a size 5. Thanks.



I would say yea most likely.  I'm anywhere from a 5.5 to 6 depending on brand and I wear a kids Ugg size 4 (little roomy)


----------



## sparkle7

I purchased a pair of boots from superlamb but they are too big. I used promo code loyal and got the discount. I would like to return, but I don't know if I should call them first. Does anyone know the price to ship back?


----------



## daniellesmommy

sparkle7 said:


> I purchased a pair of boots from superlamb but they are too big. I used promo code loyal and got the discount. I would like to return, but I don't know if I should call them first. Does anyone know the price to ship back?


You can't return them. They were a final sale and it should say that on your receipt in the package. It also said that when going through the order process. Best bet, eBay them.


----------



## calisnoopy

thanks but superlamb ran out of my size in kids...i take a kids youth size 3 since the womens size 5 was too large for me...


----------



## sparkle7

I thought no return policy was for sale items, I used a promo code to purchase these


----------



## Twynkle54

If you try buying the sheepskin insoles, your boots might able to fit.  Might be worth a try since you can't return them to Superlamb anyway.  Hope that helps.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Dillards has UGG Girls Crochet UGGs on sale:

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...linkshare=http://www.bradsdeals.com/affiliate


----------



## christie99

2manybags said:


> Someone pmd me about this. I called them before I placed my order and was told that they could be returned because it was a promo. Stupid me forgot to take down the name of the person I spoke to!  Sorry guys. Guess I'm stuck with a pair I don't like. ush:



It was me who pmed u. So you talked to them again and was a no-go? Guess I'm stuck with one pair as well. I bought 3 pairs, but on one of them they ran out of 5, so i got 6 instead, too big turns out...Oh well...I might try the insole like someone mentioned...


----------



## christie99

sparkle7 said:


> I thought no return policy was for sale items, I used a promo code to purchase these



They claim that those are "sale items", because its 40% off, not regular price. I think a few of us have got the same "no" answer, we all used the coupon as far as i know. No harm trying i guess, but just FYI.


----------



## daniellesmommy

christie99 said:


> They claim that those are "sale items", because its 40% off, not regular price. I think a few of us have got the same "no" answer, we all used the coupon as far as i know. No harm trying i guess, but just FYI.



Yes and like said it was on the site when you placed the order and I am 95% sure its on the receipt/packing slip.


----------



## inspiredgem

I ordered 3 pair from Superlamb using the discount code.  I remember when I was checking out online that they had a box to click saying that you understand that all sale items are final sale.  Also it is clearly printed on my receipt that the items I ordered were final sale.  It's too bad because I'm not too crazy about one of the pair I ordered.  I did call them to ask if I could return or exchange them but was told that I could not.  Not a big deal - I just figured it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Ellie Mae

I am still looking for Black or grey TALL and black or grey cardies on sale if anyone sees them.. TIA!


----------



## cheapmommy

litebrite said:


> anyone's alabama outdoors order ship yet?


 
I got my order from Alabama Outdoors today (Friday) and I ordered them Tuesday night.  Hope you get your soon!


----------



## litebrite

cheapmommy said:


> I got my order from Alabama Outdoors today (Friday) and I ordered them Tuesday night. Hope you get your soon!


 
Thanks!! I actually called them today to see if they shipped my order and I had ordered the same time as you and they shipped mine out on the 4th. I just found it weird they never sent a mailing confirmation or show it on my accounts page on the site. Should be gettin' them soon!


----------



## cheapmommy

litebrite said:


> Thanks!! I actually called them today to see if they shipped my order and I had ordered the same time as you and they shipped mine out on the 4th. I just found it weird they never sent a mailing confirmation or show it on my accounts page on the site. Should be gettin' them soon!


 
They sent mine out just in the boot box, without it being inside another box.  The UPS guy joked that he was hungry and took a bit out of the box when I noticed the box was all ripped.  Fortunately, the boots were fine!  Hope yours comes in good shape!


----------



## socaltrojan

cheapmommy said:


> They sent mine out just in the boot box, without it being inside another box.  The UPS guy joked that he was hungry and took a bit out of the box when I noticed the box was all ripped.  Fortunately, the boots were fine!  Hope yours comes in good shape!




Really they just stuck the label on the actual box??  That is strange anyone could have stolen it since the box was clearly labeled as uggs!

I ordered 2 pairs of classics and they sent mine in a huge cardboard box that had a ton of paper in it.  My 2 boot boxes were inside of that.


----------



## cgault

classic tall uggs sz 9 $99.99 http://www.rei.com/product/714700


----------



## sheanabelle

^uccchhh gone.


----------



## Prosperity

I am so excited. Got my first Uggs today. 30% off, short chocolate Uggs. Last pair, and my size.
 (just had to brag )


----------



## Sukey

looking for classics in size 7...has anyone spotted them for sale?


----------



## Twynkle54

OMG! My sister found the Ugg Upside Ladies Boot in Shadow Grey size 6 at Nordstrom's Rack for $79.99 (regularly $225)! Given they're "worn and refinished" this was an unbelievable deal! I am normally a 5 in Uggs but I compared these to the classic size 6 and they're smaller.  Nordstrom's Rack will occasionally have Ugg boots that have been returned for cheaper.


----------



## sweetdecember12

I went to try on the classic tall ugg in Norstrum over the weekend.  I'm normally a size 7.5.  I tried on both 7 and 6.  The 7 feels comfortable and the 6 feels tight.  The sale lady said the shoe will strech out .5 inch over time so I should get the 6.  But the 6 is kinda uncomfortable.  For those of you already own ugg, could you let me know what size I should order?  

Thanks much!


----------



## Sukey

^^Im a 7.5 (sometimes 8) in shoes and wear the 7 in uggs...they did stretch out a good bit but I wear socks with mine so that might affect it.  I was worried my toe would rub in the 6s (my big toe is longer than the rest).  Honestly my DD can wear both 6 & 7 and she's also about a 7.5


----------



## sheanabelle

Yeah, the sizing is sort of strange. I normally wear a 9.5 BUT with Uggs, I can comfortably wear both and 8 and 9.


----------



## snooky137

I'm a size 7 and wear a 7 in uggs comfortably.  No difference to me at all.


----------



## forevercla

Some on NM website:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...966940%2B4294965878%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## melodoki

I wear an 8.5 normally-- tried classic short Uggs in 7 & 8 and both fit. The 7 was a little more snug, but the 8 left my heel slipping out a little when I walked. Was told they stretch a little, bought the size 7 and they are really comfy. 

(Added benefit, the 7 is smaller in profile than 8, great for my normally large looking feet!)

Note: I also have a pair of (older style) wooden bottomed Uggs and they fit more structured, they are a size 8, I probably wouldn't fit size 7 in those)


----------



## kcm1535

One one size smaller!!  The sheepskin compacts down over time.  I bought the 8, they felt too tight (toes hitting top of the shoe) at first, but after just one wear they fit perfectly!


----------



## bfali

hey all...i was walking through sports chalet (in the burbank mall) tonight and they had a huge table with tons of uggs 30% off.  The had some seasonal styles (like the paisley print ones) as well as classic ones to my surprise.  Some ones I noticed were a lot of classic short ones in the sand color and some tall & classic ones in the chestnut color.  A few tall ones in the sand color as well.  Sizes mostly around 7 & 8.  I think all the sports chalets are having winter sales right now so you may want to call your local one to see if they have the particular style/size you are looking for...I was on a hunt for cardys!  (which they didn't have)


----------



## may556

BabyK said:


> It's starting to get cold here in NY.  Would love a pair of Ugg boots to keep my feet warm.  Anyone knows of anywhere having a sale on Uggs... online or in store?  Please do share!  TIA!!!


xx
not authentic


----------



## sarasmom

may556 said:


> There are some really good prices on uggs at xxxxx.


 
I don't see them on the list of authorized dealers.


----------



## gmomma

sarasmom said:


> I don't see them on the list of authorized dealers.


 

Yeah, and if you look at them closely they don't look authentic. They actually look pretty bad!


----------



## Ellie Mae

bfali said:


> hey all...i was walking through sports chalet (in the burbank mall) tonight and they had a huge table with tons of uggs 30% off. The had some seasonal styles (like the paisley print ones) as well as classic ones to my surprise. Some ones I noticed were a lot of classic short ones in the sand color and some tall & classic ones in the chestnut color. A few tall ones in the sand color as well. Sizes mostly around 7 & 8. I think all the sports chalets are having winter sales right now so you may want to call your local one to see if they have the particular style/size you are looking for...I was on a hunt for cardys! (which they didn't have)


 
I have been hunting cardys also.. and becuz they are considered a "spring" shoe, I am not finding them on sale anywhere.


----------



## bfali

Ellie Mae said:


> I have been hunting cardys also.. and becuz they are considered a "spring" shoe, I am not finding them on sale anywhere.



ya i ended up just ordering them from shopbop because they have the gray ones and no one seems to have them!  i was hoping they would have a 20% off vday code coming up or something but I just got too impatient...even though they are "spring" shoes I consider them winter and I want to wear them ASAP!!!  hah


----------



## Ellie Mae

bfali said:


> ya i ended up just ordering them from shopbop because they have the gray ones and no one seems to have them!  i was hoping they would have a 20% off vday code coming up or something but I just got too impatient...even though they are "spring" shoes I consider them winter and I want to wear them ASAP!!!  hah



I know.. and I may end up doing the same.  The cardys are SOOO cute.  And our "spring" usually gets too freakin hot.


----------



## vietangel713

so i got these on ebay and i really hope their authentic. just wondering if you guys can help. thanks i have cardys but these will be my very first uggs. and i don't think they've been used.
x
x
x
x
x


----------



## shesnochill

They look authentic to me *vietangel*!


----------



## Swanky

folks, please do not post authenticity questions here and also, please do NOT post sites you are not 100% positive sell authnetic merchandise.
This thread is getting long, it's important to keep it on topic

Thank you!!!


----------



## PurrseGal

Is the Superlamb deal over?  I can't find a place to enter the code.


----------



## club924

PurrseGal said:


> Is the Superlamb deal over? I can't find a place to enter the code.


 
unfortunately, it was over on the 14th. it's too bad b/c the cardys i wanted was in stock just today.


----------



## PurrseGal

Aww.. a little too late for me too then =(


----------



## litebrite

zoomzoom123 said:


> alabamaoutdoors.com has the knightsbridge for $100. they're listed as an authorized ugg dealer.
> http://www.alabamaoutdoors.com/browse.cfm/4,16296.html


 
I gotta say THANK YOU again for this awesome deal!! I got mine and like the other posters mentioned they had just shipped the uggs in the shoe box. Not super impressed, but that didn't matter.. the uggs were perfect and fit like a dream.


----------



## daniellesmommy

sparkle7 said:


> I purchased a pair of boots from superlamb but they are too big.


I've decided mine are too, I have a full thumb width at the toes right now and I'm afraid with wear they will stretch out too much. I should have gotten an 8 but oh well. I sold mine on Craigslist for what I paid.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

www.vonmaur.com

has tall metallic uggs size 6 and 7 $135 AND whitley boots for $172 size 5 and 11.

free shipping too.


----------



## itzSUSIE

I want a pair of classic tall ones in chestnut. Any sale?


----------



## alexag

Eilatan.com

$25 off Classic Tall Uggs code: BIGUGGSALE
$15 off Classic Short and Cardy's code; BIGUGGSALE2


----------



## ls2008

alexag said:


> Eilatan.com
> 
> $25 off Classic Tall Uggs code: BIGUGGSALE
> $15 off Classic Short and Cardy's code; BIGUGGSALE2


thanks, I just bought a pair of slipper for 39.99, and I tried the 25 off coupon found it probably can be used on all ugg shoes, great deal!


----------



## drechie

ls2008 said:


> thanks, I just bought a pair of slipper for 39.99, and I tried the 25 off coupon found it probably can be used on all ugg shoes, great deal!



whats the 25% off coupon


----------



## Ellie Mae

ls2008 said:


> thanks, I just bought a pair of slipper for 39.99, and I tried the 25 off coupon found it probably can be used on all ugg shoes, great deal!


Tried the $25 off BIGUGGSALE code on a pair of black cardys and got this message... 

*THAT COUPON CAN ONLY BE USED ON SELECTED PRODUCTS. NONE OF THE ALLOWED PRODUCTS ARE IN YOUR SHOPPING CART. (BIGUGGSALE)*

So the black cardys are ineligible.


----------



## mysweetaudrina

alexag said:


> Eilatan.com
> 
> $25 off Classic Tall Uggs code: BIGUGGSALE
> $15 off Classic Short and Cardy's code; BIGUGGSALE2


 
Are they an authorized dealer?  I can't seem to find them anywhere...


----------



## margaritaxmix

www.cozyboots.com always has UGGs on sale. Sizes are probably spotty now, and the styles are usually discont. ones, but their service is FANTASTIC. Free shipping and no tax too!


----------



## alexag

mysweetaudrina said:


> Are they an authorized dealer? I can't seem to find them anywhere...


 
yea they're an actual store in california and I've ordered shoes from their site before.


----------



## ls2008

they canceled my only and I got the message"*THAT COUPON CAN ONLY BE USED ON Classic Tall Uggs"*


----------



## girlycharlie

Heads up ladies,

http://shopdressonline.com/ugg.html?page=0

30% off Code: tpf30off 

The code will expire this Sunday the 8th of March.

FREE SHIIPING as well!!


----------



## hotstar16

^^ THANK YOU so much!! I really wanted the romantic flower boots and couldn't find them on sale anywhere!  Now... do I want the rainboots as well?  Lol.


----------



## Ellie Mae

girlycharlie said:


> Heads up ladies,
> 
> http://shopdressonline.com/ugg.html?page=0
> 
> 30% off Code: tpf30off
> 
> The code will expire this Sunday the 8th of March.
> 
> FREE SHIIPING as well!!



AHHHH... finally got my black cardys.. and for $98! THANK YOU


----------



## jadeprincess247

I fit kids uggs, and I like the Birch boot for kids cause it doesn't get wreaked by salt as the suede ones do...they were on sale at Nordstrom for half price off of 99.95, I got my fave sales associate to track them down and ship them for me, they aren't listed on the website anymore as avaliable


----------



## $NAZZY.

jadeprincess247 said:


> I fit kids uggs, and I like the Birch boot for kids cause it doesn't get wreaked by salt as the suede ones do...they were on sale at Nordstrom for half price off of 99.95, I got my fave sales associate to track them down and ship them for me, they aren't listed on the website anymore as avaliable



So if I fit a size 7WMNS in Uggs what would that be in Kids? Theirs are always sooo much cheaper!


----------



## janilla41

Thanks so much!  I just ordered the grey cardys I have been wanting all season!


----------



## drechie

when do type in the coupon code? ^^ after entering your CC info?


----------



## kalunchi

I just bought 4 pairs of classic uggs, wow! these never go on sale. This is awesome. Thanks for the code.


----------



## xxsillyx

UGG Australia Suburb Boots size 5 $117 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294966940%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## xxsillyx

Sunsparkle Shear boots, size 6,8,10 $130

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod79270002&eItemId=prod62300006&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526N%253D4294966940%2526st%253Ds%2526pageSize%253D160


----------



## jadeprincess247

$NAZZY. said:


> So if I fit a size 7WMNS in Uggs what would that be in Kids? Theirs are always sooo much cheaper!



I wear size 7 too, I buy a size 5 but I usually have thin socks or leggings on with my uggs...can't get used to going barefoot in them. Size 5 is safe, Size 4 is what the sales person recommended when I first bought them if I wear them without socks like you are supposed to


----------



## janilla41

drechie said:


> when do type in the coupon code? ^^ after entering your CC info?



You enter in the coupon code on the same page as when you enter your CC info.  You can press the apply button before actually continuing with your CC info just to check that the coupon is valid.  Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## chippie

I wonder if UGGs from shopdressonline are authentic. 
I found that they are NOT a authorized UGG retailer. 
Nevermind!
I just found their name on the retail store list, not on the online store list.
They ARE authorized retailer!!!


----------



## janilla41

I told my friend about this deal and she placed her order yesterday and received it today all perfect!   for fast shipping and great customer service!


----------



## mysweetaudrina

^^Wow!  That is fast!  I just checked and my order should come on Friday!


----------



## bagachondriac

*Ladies...I just wanted to make you aware that all sales are final...no refunds, no exchanges!!*

*Per Brian at Shop Dress...*



> Please let the ladies know, *with this discount and free shipping all sales will be final.*


----------



## devoted7

Ellie Mae said:


> AHHHH... finally got my black cardys.. and for $98! THANK YOU


 
OMG you're gonna love the cardy! I have the black ones too! they're sooo chic!


----------



## Ellie Mae

devoted7 said:


> OMG you're gonna love the cardy! I have the black ones too! they're sooo chic!



I know!  I got the GREY about 2 weeks ago.. and I love them.  Wish it was not so blasted HOT here already!  I'd wear UGG boots 365 days a year if the weather would cooperate!  Me and my boots I need to MOVE!


----------



## devoted7

*^^^OMFG!!! I just ordered the GREY ones!!! LOL. I couldn't resist $98 Cardys!*


----------



## dreamer637

what is this cardy that everyone is ordering?!

nvm just found out..oops!


----------



## Ellie Mae

xdreamer637x said:


> what is this cardy that everyone is ordering?!



The UGG sweater boot w/ the buttons down the side.. called the "classic cardy".


----------



## mielikki55

I want to get the classic tall but I have thicker calves (hunter wellies fit pretty snug) so will the classic tall be too tight?  I really don't want to pass up this sale!


----------



## kmom

i went to dillards a few days ago and they were having a big sale on uggs, like 50% off. they had whitneys for like $115 but limited sizes.


----------



## Twynkle54

Is shopdressonline.com a legit site?


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Twynkle54 said:


> Is shopdressonline.com a legit site?


 yes


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Also, www.kaelinskloset.com is having a sale on their Uggs.  That's where I got my cardys.  They are an authorized dealer as well.


----------



## mielikki55

I just checked out Kaelinskloset.com's sale.  The site pads $20 to the retail price on Uggs.   Your saving $$ but not as much as you think...beware.


----------



## melswurld

Twynkle54 said:


> Is shopdressonline.com a legit site?



Yes and I just got my classic tall uggs from them.  They're a boutique store in SF and they couldn't have been nicer or had faster service.


----------



## Twynkle54

Do the cards fit to size or fit like the classic boots? I'm a women's 6, but wear a 5 in the classics.  Any suggestions on shoe size for the cardy's? Thanks!


----------



## Coach10619

I took my 9 year old daughter to a shoe store in the mall and they had to measure her feet.  The man who measured her feet told me that if you want to buy womens then, go one size up so, in your case since you normally wear womens and want to buy kids, you should go one size down. 
My daughter actually wears a 6 in kids and I bought her a pair of size 7 shoes in womens that day and they fit perfect.



$NAZZY. said:


> So if I fit a size 7WMNS in Uggs what would that be in Kids? Theirs are always sooo much cheaper!


----------



## msd31

i wear a size 5 in women and a 3 kids....


----------



## pinkstawberry09

is shopdressonline selling authentic ugg???? i ordered classic short yesterday. but i am little worry that they might be fake!!1


----------



## orinoco

YAY!! got my grey cardys!!!hope the order goes through...... thanks girlycharlie!!!!!!!!


----------



## junedandelion

Yup, they are an authorized UGG dealer.



pinkstawberry09 said:


> is shopdressonline selling authentic ugg???? i ordered classic short yesterday. but i am little worry that they might be fake!!1


----------



## queennadine

I'm thinking of ordering the classic tall and cardys but have a quick question: 

I havn't worn Uggs in snow yet, and I'm planning on getting them for that specific purpose. How do they hold up? TIA!


----------



## dreamer637

does anyone know what the difference betwn the women's and kid's uggs is besides price? Do they fit the same? Are they shorter?


----------



## Ellie Mae

Twynkle54 said:


> Do the cards fit to size or fit like the classic boots? I'm a women's 6, but wear a 5 in the classics.  Any suggestions on shoe size for the cardy's? Thanks!



I found the cardys to fit more snug and be more true to normal shoe size.


----------



## aquablueness

xdreamer637x said:


> does anyone know what the difference betwn the women's and kid's uggs is besides price? Do they fit the same? Are they shorter?



I think they're the same, fit the same and look the same. The only difference is the label that says a different size. Nobody would be able to tell that you're wearing kids Uggs as oppose to the adult size.


----------



## dreamer637

If I  wear a size 6 in women's what size would I be in kid's uggs? TIA!


----------



## meimeow

xdreamer637x said:


> If I  wear a size 6 in women's what size would I be in kid's uggs? TIA!




i'm a size 6 in women's and wear a size 4 in kid's uggs


----------



## cloverdaie

thank you for the code! 
ordered my 1st pair of UGG's


----------



## effinhaute

south moon under is having a 20% off code just for today
"forward2"

and I tried it on their uggs and it worked!!!
They're extremely limited on sizes, styles and colors. If you were looking for the classic tall in sand or chocolate in a size 6/7 or classic short in chocolate in a size 6, you'rein luck!


----------



## devoted7

*okay...i'm on a hunt for all the cardy colors! i love em all! but wanna good deal on them! any new discounts lately? keep em posted =]*


----------



## randarific

queennadine said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the classic tall and cardys but have a quick question:
> 
> I havn't worn Uggs in snow yet, and I'm planning on getting them for that specific purpose. How do they hold up? TIA!


 
Cardys are supercute, but I would not wear cardys in the snow. They do not appear to be waterproof (at least mine don't).


----------



## Offelia

queennadine said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the classic tall and cardys but have a quick question:
> 
> I havn't worn Uggs in snow yet, and I'm planning on getting them for that specific purpose. How do they hold up? TIA!


 
Uggs are not waterproof. And the snow leaves marks on them. I don't know if the Water Repellent helps though. But in my opinion Uggs are best suitable for cold, dry weather.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Cardys are def not waterproof - they are an unlined sweater knit w/ a shearling footbed.  You'd have wet feets!
Waterproofing does help w/ regular sheepskin Uggs.


----------



## purseluv

Where can I get gray Uggs (either women's or kids) on sale? Thanks!


----------



## nuinui

Brown cardy in Stout (brown) $84.00 Size: 8 and 11 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat295409

Use WELCOME for free shipping.


----------



## nanette0269

sorry wrong post.


----------



## LVobsessed415

victoria secret has a few pairs on sale.


----------



## harwinlady

i got the ugg knightsbridge on sale for $150 last week at zappos!

http://www.zappos.com/product/7419340/color/278


----------



## Biedermia

I've been looking everywhere for tall Uggs in kids size 3.  Sale or not, if anybody comes across them (besides eBay) I'd love a holler.  TIA.


----------



## Tokidoki Lover

:bump: any sales??


----------



## havefunlivelife

I don't know if it has already been posted or not but Victorias Secret has a few styles that are on clearance and you can take an additional 40% off- the sale ends today and the code is SAVE40


----------



## cheapbagslover

um well for mens and well ladies if they can fit those sizes as well (personally i think it's probably the same thing... mens/womens uggs)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1237754761415

$91


----------



## finhuang

Nordstrom.com has some UGGs on sale, 40% off. Some people said Ugg would raise their price in fall, so we have to grab a pair of two, just to be prepared for winter. ^^"
The link is below:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/SR?keywor...e&sort=6&viewall=1&searchorigin=KeywordSearch

I've seen a pair of "Lacy embroidery Tall Boots" in baby pink and I think it's super cute! Many sizes left. Remember, Ugg boots run big. I wear sz. 7 on regular shoes, but wear sz. 6 adult UGGs. If I buy kids Uggs, I usually go with sz. 5. 

You can also buy kids Uggs and go to the link below to see the sizing guide which made by our greatest tpf member!
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=638308&d=1231309581

Hope everyone can find a pair or two. Love Uggs.


----------



## kkeene19703

Just a heads up I got the "Lo Pro button" boot on VonMaur.com for $60 shipped/no tax.


----------



## BabyK

Thanks Keene!  Such a great deal!  I can't believe they actually have size 5 so I got the black ones


----------



## luvednotspoiled

If anyone is in AZ...or traveling thru az, you may want to stop at Last Chance!!

I just got a pair of bright pink uggs for $40!!! Yup, $40...and they had all colors, sizes and styles!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

If anyone is in AZ...or traveling thru az, you may want to stop at Last Chance!!

I just got a pair of bright pink uggs for $40!!! Yup, $40...and they had all colors, sizes and styles!


----------



## socaltrojan

kkeene19703 said:


> Just a heads up I got the "Lo Pro button" boot on VonMaur.com for $60 shipped/no tax.



I was going to get a pair until I realized the lining is striped canvas!  I am not a fan of that look.

So yeah check out the pics on Nordstrom, so you know what to expect.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3001119...rd=ugg+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## BabyK

ugh, i didn't know that!  well i won't fold them anyway.  but i was hoping it was lined w/ sheepskin all over.


----------



## Styleforever

The best time to buy Ugg boots when it is warm, because if you wait until it gets cold the prices goes back up. The Tall Classic have already gone up from 160.00 to 180.00 and some 200.00 this year. 

I have not seen many on sale this year like store like Nieman Marcus normally have them on sale starting Feb.


----------



## mommy4luke

Shoes.com has A LOT of UGGS on sale right now. 15% - 30% off.


----------



## briannaVee

Just in time for the warm warm weather!  Stock up time


----------



## cinderella388

I went to the Wrentham Premium Outlets (Wrentham, MA) this past Saturday and picked up a pair of classic tall in baked clay (sort of like a deep grapefruit pink) for $109 instead of $180.  I believe they also had them in sand for the same price.  When I checked out, the cashier was explaining to me how they had just got them in the day before and she thinks the price is marked wrong and will increase asap, so get them fast!


----------



## fashionfool

Try Koolaburra. Better (more comfy!) than ugg.  Many styles on sale up to 60% off at www.unusualthreads.com with free shipping worldwide.


----------



## mommy4luke

Holy cow at 50% off they are still more expensive than UGGS.  They are way cuter but too much $$$!


----------



## fashionfool

Did you see the ones with the 14K Gold studs! Geez!  I am lusting for the Plume (the ones with the Indian Feather)  So Cute.  NOT ON SALE< brand new I guess> but all the fringed boots are on sale and they are way cute too!


----------



## hoddys

I prefer the Minnetonka boots, like these:
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=19794&vid=1&pid=583855&scid=583855002


----------



## mommy4luke

If I lived somewhere cold Koolaburra would definitly be worth the investment but in San Diego I wear sandels most of the time and occasionally boots.  I wore my UGGS less than 5 times last winter.


----------



## BabyK

BabyK said:


> Thanks Keene! Such a great deal! I can't believe they actually have size 5 so I got the black ones


 
I ended up returning these.  They were hard to slip on.  I guess it's bc of the canvas material.  Anyway, not very comfy at all.


----------



## Styleforever

cinderella388 said:


> I went to the Wrentham Premium Outlets (Wrentham, MA) this past Saturday and picked up a pair of classic tall in baked clay (sort of like a deep grapefruit pink) for $109 instead of $180.  I believe they also had them in sand for the same price.  When I checked out, the cashier was explaining to me how they had just got them in the day before and she thinks the price is marked wrong and will increase asap, so get them fast!




Yes, you better grab them because the Clay Tall just came out a few months ago. They don't have an Ugg outlet here because one of their flagship stores are here.


----------



## cinderella388

Styleforever said:


> Yes, you better grab them because the Clay Tall just came out a few months ago. They don't have an Ugg outlet here because one of their flagship stores are here.



you better believe i jumped on that deal! i can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Styleforever

Guess what????? 

I found a pair of Chocolate Whitley the other day at Neiman Marcus for 57.00, I wear size 7 1/2 and these were a 6 but you can beat I squeezed my big foot into them anyway. They fit perfectly.


----------



## Styleforever

luvednotspoiled said:


> If anyone is in AZ...or traveling thru az, you may want to stop at Last Chance!!
> 
> I just got a pair of bright pink uggs for $40!!! Yup, $40...and they had all colors, sizes and styles!




I know this post is a few months old, I know someone who lives there and where in AZ did you find these for 40.00?


----------



## new.old.bag

Styleforever said:


> I know this post is a few months old, I know someone who lives there and where in AZ did you find these for 40.00?


She said she found them at LAST CHANCE, which is the store in Phoenix where all old Nordstrom/Nordstrom rack merchandise goes to die after being unsold at the rack or returned to the store.


----------



## lmartinx1

How about any good deals on Ugg slippers?? I could use a new pair and was hoping to find some for a good off-season price.


----------



## kismet86

I got Ugg slippers from Marshalls - I think they were like 30-40 bucks...but this was in december - but never hurts to check!


----------



## Dukeprincess

There are UGGS on sale at Shirise.com.


----------



## twinkling

*I'm in desperate need for the **Lo Pro Buttom in black! *

I'm going to NY & Washington in August so does anyone have any tips for deals or where to look for it at all? Like, the big stores as in Neimans? And if not, any online stores that have them on sale? ush: TIA!!


----------



## bfali

I was at the kitson store at the americana last night in Glendale and they had a TON of uggs in the sale section for 50% off.  The had the tall ones in sand color- a lot of size 8 & 9- a few size 7's left.  the cardy's in a dark brown.  And a lot of others I didn't really look at because they were more seasonal styles...maybe worth checking out if you live in the glendale/los angeles area!


----------



## missmndz

right now i went to shopkitson. com and they have uggs on sale. they have the classic tall in brown and sand for $84, and brown cardy fro $79, short camo for $79 and a couple more...


----------



## missmndz

also, i wanted to add that you can get 10% off with the coupon code *KITSONCODE*. which is great because shipping seems really high to me. ground is $15.00, 2 day is $26.00.


----------



## lindacris

Thanks I just ordered the tall black for $80 shipped.  I hope they aren't sold out.


----------



## rachieface

Oohh thanks for the heads up and the code! I scored a pair of Cardy's for uber cheap =)


----------



## babybubba753

THANKS! THANKS! got the classic tall in brown ..so happy!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

www.bloomingdales.com has Uggs Cardy for $74.  I got one in cream color last week.


----------



## kismet86

did you have a code for that baglady?  It says they are 98 bucks on the bloomies site.


----------



## brownmom2287

missmndz said:


> also, i wanted to add that you can get 10% off with the coupon code *KITSONCODE*. which is great because shipping seems really high to me. ground is $15.00, 2 day is $26.00.


 

I got the tall Chocolate Classic in size 7 for my daughter.  I think I got 15% off with this code.  They were $84 minus $12 something.  It made up for the $11.95 shipping.

Thanks again.


----------



## wis3ly

If I wear a 6.5 or 7 normally, I should order a 6, right?


----------



## kismet86

Yes, definitely go smaller.  I wear an 8.5-9 and I have uggs in size 7 and 8 - both fit fine.


----------



## queennadine

Yay, just got the Classic Tall in Chocolate for $83.35 shipped!!!\

Does anyone know if Kitson cancels orders a lot or if they're usually pretty good about that?


----------



## Staccato0226

thanks for sharing the news!!
Just ordered a tall chocolate and a short golden


----------



## bagladyseattle

kismet86 said:


> did you have a code for that baglady?  It says they are 98 bucks on the bloomies site.



No, there is no code... $74 plus $10 shipping.


----------



## yangmiumiu

I want a pair of the 'Hazel' sandals in black. Does anyone know where I can find some good deal on this one? TIA


----------



## aquablueness

missmndz said:


> right now i went to shopkitson. com and they have uggs on sale. they have the classic tall in brown and sand for $84, and brown cardy fro $79, short camo for $79 and a couple more...



TY for posting this, i snagged a few pairs for me and my GFs , super great deal and i  uggs forever!


----------



## Cranky Old Bag

Hi, are the Kitson Cardys the real deal? Just wondering because they weren't on the authorised online retailers list. 

(I have discovered that it will be easier for me to get Ugg Australia boots from the US than from here! Amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## aquablueness

^^ yes they are a legit website, i'm also a part of another forum and i did a quick search there on the website kitson and established members and sources deem them to sell authentic goods. another opinion here on them would be appreciated...

you really are able to get UGG australia boots from the US easier than from Australia?...lol, what a kick! lol. sorry to hear that.


----------



## xolvxo

My sister was at the outlet at Woodbury Commons yesterday and she said the UGG flip flops were on sale for $10She also got some deals on boots but I forget how much.


----------



## Cranky Old Bag

Thank you Aquablueness!  

Yes, isn't it strange? There are hardly any retailers here and they seem much more pricey than the US stores anyway. LOL!


----------



## cinderella388

oh my gosh! that kitson deal is awesome! too bad they require a signature when it is delivered... what are we supposed to do if we're at work and can't ship to there instead? bummer =(


----------



## brittee829

The mailman usually leaves a note on your door and you just sign it and tell them where to leave the package, or pick it up at the post office


----------



## nikki2229

Thank you. This is a great deal.


----------



## Mininana

thanks for posting!! I JUST got a pair of koolaburras last week but I'm getting UGGs too!


----------



## Mininana

btw, does kitson cancel a lot of orders?


----------



## wis3ly

Has anyone seen chestnut color on sale?


----------



## Mininana

I ended up getting three pairs. One of each color (sand, choco and black)


----------



## purselover30

there's no more black pair left :cry:


----------



## Mininana

WOW everything is sold out at kitson


----------



## missmndz

glad some TPF'ers were able to get some cheap Uggs!


----------



## purselover30

well i tried to wait until i found out the sex to get my baby uggs but there gone now


----------



## Mininana

Im sorry to hear that! Hope u get a good deal somewhere else soon!!!

I've been on an ugg binge. Got 4 pairs total in two weeks!!!


----------



## purselover30

^^^^^ Yes, you have been getting some deals, keep me posted! i just need a pair for me and the baby. LET ME KNOW


----------



## Mininana

do u know the sex of the baby yet?


----------



## purselover30

^^^^^ Yes, its a girl


----------



## BellaLuella

I tryed on an 8 and 9 and can't decide on the size 8 seems a bit tight and a nine seems huge. Keep in mind that I have a wide foot which should I go with? Alos I will be using socks with them. Is 70 bucks for the minis a good deal?


----------



## 5thelement

Go with the tighter fit. Remember, you're not supposed to wear socks with them, and the wool lining will tamp down with use to mold to your feet.


----------



## Mininana

purselover30 said:


> ^^^^^ Yes, its a girl


 
CONGRATS!!!! I'd love to have a little girl when I get pregnant! (hopefully soon!!!)






BellaLuella said:


> I tryed on an 8 and 9 and can't decide on the size 8 seems a bit tight and a nine seems huge. Keep in mind that I have a wide foot which should I go with? Alos I will be using socks with them. Is 70 bucks for the minis a good deal?


 

definitely go with the tighter. I always get a size 5, they are a bit snug but then I have very close to ONE INCH space after a month or two use.


and u should wear them without socks, the wool feels SO GOOD on ur naked feet


----------



## BellaLuella

Thanks ladies!


----------



## aquablueness

I'm so excited about the score on these Uggs, i was just looking online and i can't believe there's another price increase!! gahhh!


----------



## wis3ly

^^where?


----------



## Mininana

there is? OMG I got SO LUCKY then!!!  weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## wis3ly

by the way, you can still order UGGs at kitson via phone, just have to call all the stores to check the sizes or colors. You do have to pay the $14.95 shipping though, plus the $84 price for the boots.


----------



## Mininana

well I never got FREE shipping

my shipping was $17.95 for THREE pairs but I did get to use a code and that gave me 10 or 15% off I can't remember 

anyway! good to hear u can still order by phone! yay!


----------



## devoted7

bloomies has some for sale!


----------



## aquablueness

wis3ly said:


> ^^where?



ohh sorry...lol, the highlight deal of the moment is *kitson* and i posted about it just a little earlier ago so i thought people would follow me..but i guess not, lol! that's exciting that somebody just posted about how they are accepting phone orders....foreals? i'm going to see if they have black and chestnut, now THIS is a deal!


----------



## wis3ly

aquablueness said:


> ohh sorry...lol, the highlight deal of the moment is *kitson* and i posted about it just a little earlier ago so i thought people would follow me..but i guess not, lol! that's exciting that somebody just posted about how they are accepting phone orders....foreals? i'm going to see if they have black and chestnut, now THIS is a deal!



Where do you see the price increase? I don't see any uggs at ALL at the shopkitson.com

I called a bunch stores and none of them had chestnut. Chocolate and sand were available in limited sizes. There was a gold short one at one of the stores.

Oh, and some had black.


----------



## Mininana

Whew... anyone knows where I can get classic shorts at such a deal price? I realised I prefer shorts for myself!


----------



## One_s2

For Canadians/Torontonians: at B2 or Browns, there are ugg cardys for kids which could fit adults as well on sale for $79.98 and $59.98. Eatons have 2 colors: sorbet (bright pink) with light colored wood looking buttons and mulberry (dark pink) with brown wooden buttons.
sorbet is $79.98 and mulberry is $59.98. I grabbed the cheaper ones. they're exactly the same style, just different colors. 
i've only seen the sorbet at other Browns or B2 stores, no mulberry were seen except for at eatons. retail price was $160. attached are the pictures of the uggs

mulberry: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/3024073480_883cdd0066.jpg

sorbet: http://asset3.ranshop.co.uk/catalogue_assets/catalogue_image/file/0000/1185/large/DSCF3190.jpg

the lo pro buttons for kids are on sale as well at Browns/B2. I hope this wasn't repetitive as I didn't check the other posts before I posted this. Sorry if this is a repost.


----------



## azhangie

Did u try the americana store in glenda ca? I went last friday and they have a bunch load of uggs upstairs. All 50% off. I saw chestnut colos.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I ordered 4 pairs of kids UGG Erin Booties from Kitson 4 days ago, but the ordered has not processed yet.  I hope that they still have it on-stock and not cancelling my order.

Does anyone knows if they cancelling order like Barneys?


----------



## aquablueness

wis3ly said:


> Where do you see the price increase? I don't see any uggs at ALL at the shopkitson.com
> 
> I called a bunch stores and none of them had chestnut. Chocolate and sand were available in limited sizes. There was a gold short one at one of the stores.
> 
> Oh, and some had black.



lol, sorry, i didn't mean to confuse your nor anyone. in my previous post when i was referring to a price increase, i was just stating that as a general statement. i was comparing the price of last year (which was $160) to this year (which is $180).  There were Uggs on shopkitson.com a few days ago that *missmndz* kindly announced and i assume they're not there anymore b/c they've sold out...but apparently based on your post a few days ago, you've mentioned that if you call any of their stores looking for them, they're still available through that route.


----------



## purselover30

when i called the store the erin booties was $50.00 which is the orginal price anywhere. Dont know if they were doing price matches or even on sale in the store. The man who answered the phone said the boots came from the stores. So idk..........


----------



## BellaLuella

azhangie said:


> Did u try the americana store in glenda ca? I went last friday and they have a bunch load of uggs upstairs. All 50% off. I saw chestnut colos.



Did they have Minis?


----------



## wis3ly

bagladyseattle said:


> I ordered 4 pairs of kids UGG Erin Booties from Kitson 4 days ago, but the ordered has not processed yet. I hope that they still have it on-stock and not cancelling my order.
> 
> Does anyone knows if they cancelling order like Barneys?


 
I ordered my pair through the store (the salesperson said she had it in her hands and were going to take it to the shipping guy once I gave them the credit card info.) I did mention about ordering online because I wanted to use the 15% off online coupon. However, the salesperson said ordering online takes longer because the shipping guy has to go through the entire warehouse and orders and some items might not be available.

I would recommend calling the stores.


----------



## socaltrojan

Ugh I wish I could take advantage of the deals but I already have chestnut, chocolate, and black classics LOL!

I'm looking for a gray pair next so let me know if anyone finds a size 8 on sale!


----------



## purselover30

where they $25 or $50, and what store did you call.


----------



## wis3ly

purselover30 said:


> where they $25 or $50, and what store did you call.


 
I only asked about the classics. Go to the contact us page and call EVERY SINGLE STORE!


----------



## cinderella388

bagladyseattle said:


> I ordered 4 pairs of kids UGG Erin Booties from Kitson 4 days ago, but the ordered has not processed yet. I hope that they still have it on-stock and not cancelling my order.
> 
> Does anyone knows if they cancelling order like Barneys?


 
yeah my friend ordered a pair of the tall black ones online last monday and still has not received any email for shipment confirmation...  i hope it is soon...  has anybody else received a shipment confirmation yet?


----------



## Mininana

I haven't received any shipping confirmation either!!!


----------



## missmndz

me either! i was so happy to find that deal, now i'm anxiously waiting to get the confirmation email! they better not cancel my order!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I just received my Ugg Cardy from Bloomingdales today.  Very happy!  I am still waiting to 4 pairs of Ugg Erin Booties from Kitson.  Still have not received confirmation yet.  It has been a week.  Hoping that they will not cancel my order.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Just called Kitson to follow up on my on-line order.  They say it should be shipped out this week.


----------



## bagladyseattle

My on-line order from Kitson just got cancelled.  

I called the store and told them that on-line are 50% off for Ugg Erin baby, but they cannot locate online.  Now, I cannot see it on-line either.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Ugg on www.shirise.com on sale.  Original $350, sale for $175.
http://www.shirise.com/shirise/product.asp?s_id=0&pf_id=PAAAAABBPEMGLBFE


----------



## lindacris

My online order has not shown up on my credit card.  I am afraid they are going to cancel me also.


----------



## bagladyseattle

lindacris said:


> My online order has not shown up on my credit card. I am afraid they are going to cancel me also.


 
lindacris, try to call the store to see if they could price match it and order through them.  I think it's more likely that they will canceled it.  My on-line order was place on June 29, 2009 and even today it has not show up my on my credit card.  I called to check on my status and 5 minutes later, my order was cancelled.

I am trying to forward my order to SA at the store to see if they could price match for me.


----------



## lindacris

bagladyseattle said:


> lindacris, try to call the store to see if they could price match it and order through them.  I think it's more likely that they will canceled it.  My on-line order was place on June 29, 2009 and even today it has not show up my on my credit card.  I called to check on my status and 5 minutes later, my order was cancelled.
> 
> I am trying to forward my order to SA at the store to see if they could price match for me.


Thanks for the advice.  I placed my order on June 27 so I will call.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Found store that would price match the UGG Erin baby boot for $25.00.  They have size Medium and Small only.  Shipping cost $12.95.  You can call 310.657.0450 for ask SA: Jenny.


----------



## purselover30

thanks calling now...... but shipping should be 6.95???


----------



## purselover30

just order through jenny, the total came up to was 32.95...............


----------



## bagladyseattle

I ordered 4 pairs so total shipping was $12.95.


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

UGG Cardy on sale at the Nordstrom Anniversary event.


----------



## missmndz

Victorias Secret right now is giving additional 30% off sale shoes and they have a couple of Uggs on sale. Cardy, Lo Pro eyelet, Lo Pro canvas and rose print.

http://search.victoriassecret.com/exec/

does anyone own any of those? are they sized the same as the classic boots? im a size 6 in classic. tia!


----------



## nb06

Zappos.com has some Uggs on sale
http://www.zappos.com/search/brand/288/filter/productTypeFacet/"Shoes"/onSale/"true"


----------



## alliemia

there is a nice UGG that is suede with side zippers that is at the Nordies anniversary sale. i pre-ordered them at the store today. they are $119 i believe, going up to $179 after the sale.


----------



## BellaLuella

alliemia said:


> there is a nice UGG that is suede with side zippers that is at the Nordies anniversary sale. i pre-ordered them at the store today. they are $119 i believe, going up to $179 after the sale.



By any chance were the mini ones on sale?


----------



## alliemia

i can't recall. are those the really short ones?
best bet is call one of the nordies shoe depts tomorrow and ask.

the UGGs i got weren't even in store for actual hold, the SA called in my order, and then just added my bag to the phone order, it'll all be shipping to me.


----------



## BellaLuella

Ya really short ones. HMM maybe I will call I hate calling it is just weird.


----------



## alliemia

the catalog i have just shows the cardys, the new side-zip ones, and a loafer. i don't know if there is another style, i was like a deer in headlights at the pre-sale. i've never done it before and wasn't sure what to get.


----------



## queennadine

Looks like I'll be calling Kitson later on...hopefully they're not cancelling a bunch of orders =(


----------



## Mininana

I STILL did not get a shipping email from KITSON!! it's been OVER a week now! eeek!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Queenadine and Mininana, they are likely to be cancelled.  I would call and follow up.  You might want to call the actuall store and have them price match w/ the price that had ordered.


----------



## Mininana

makes me SO MAD right now sigh...


----------



## nb06

these website have Uggs on sale. 
www.takkens.com 
www.victoriassecret.com


----------



## wis3ly

bagladyseattle said:


> Queenadine and Mininana, they are likely to be cancelled. I would call and follow up. You might want to call the actuall store and have them price match w/ the price that had ordered.


 
When I ordered via phone last week, the classic tall were $84, same as on the website before, you just have to pay $14.95 shipping.


----------



## aquablueness

Mininana said:


> makes me SO MAD right now sigh...



i'm on the same boat as you but i'm not mad, i'm just SIGH..lol. i hope that it will go through, i just hope.


----------



## Mininana

I don't understand, I got the confirmation email yet the order can be cancelled?


----------



## cinderella388

so my friend keeps calling kitson to inquire about her order.......  and they won't answer the phone......  it goes straight to voicemail......  ugh has anybody successfully contacted them?  i mean, my friend's credit card has not been charged yet so that's the only positive thing so far......


----------



## Pigeu

Cotton Uggs (White & Black) for under $100 at Saks


----------



## bagladyseattle

cinderella388 said:


> so my friend keeps calling kitson to inquire about her order....... and they won't answer the phone...... it goes straight to voicemail...... ugh has anybody successfully contacted them? i mean, my friend's credit card has not been charged yet so that's the only positive thing so far......


 

I called the phone number on the order receipt which is 1.800.814.8447 and there is person that answer to phone.  He said that will order will be delivered this weekend then 5 minutes later I got an email saying that my order has been cancelled.


----------



## Ryna

Shopbop.com has classic tall boots for $126
http://www.shopbop.com/classic-tall...4302030054&fm=browse-brand-viewall-shopbysize


----------



## aquablueness

cinderella388 said:


> so my friend keeps calling kitson to inquire about her order.......  and they won't answer the phone......  it goes straight to voicemail......  ugh has anybody successfully contacted them?  i mean, my friend's credit card has not been charged yet so that's the only positive thing so far......



No charge on my CC either, and also no confirmation e-mail yet...


----------



## queennadine

I'm going to call today and see what the heck is going on.
I got the confirmation e-mail once I placed my order on the 28th, but never got a shipping e-mail.
My card also wasn't charged yet =(


----------



## rachieface

I actually got a real human at Shopbop the other day who told me that they would be scheduled to go out by the end of the week. I am guessing today or tomorrow?


----------



## Styleforever

Pigeu said:


> Cotton Uggs (White & Black) for under $100 at Saks




Look again, they are 84.00 now at Saks. I bought a pair earlier this year for 60.00. But not at Saks.


----------



## Styleforever

queennadine said:


> I'm going to call today and see what the heck is going on.
> I got the confirmation e-mail once I placed my order on the 28th, but never got a shipping e-mail.
> My card also wasn't charged yet =(





They were probably out of stock, sometimes companies will hold your order until they restock, but usually they tell you if that is what they are doing.


----------



## Styleforever

Peyton01 said:


> Koolaburra sheepskin boots (nicer than Uggs IMHO) are on sale with free shipping anywhere (plus they have the new styles for Fall and Winter . . . ) at UnusualThreads.com  The direct link is here:  Koolaburra at UnusualThreads.com  The NEW styles are here:  New Koolaburra Styles




I tried Koolaburra, have pair sitting in my closet now but I did not like them as well I do my Uggs. And plus they cost more.


----------



## bagladyseattle

My order from Kitson store came today.  I am very happy and 2 people can cross out from Christmas gift list.


----------



## purselover30

^^^^^ how did they come?? I'm waiting on mines i thought it would be here today. My door was open enough where it look like I had a package but they was no package when i got home


----------



## Mininana

Peyton01 said:


> Koolaburra sheepskin boots (nicer than Uggs IMHO) are on sale with free shipping anywhere (plus they have the new styles for Fall and Winter . . . ) at UnusualThreads.com The direct link is here: Koolaburra at UnusualThreads.com The NEW styles are here: New Koolaburra Styles


 

I have a pair of koolaburra too! IMO they are SOFTER than UGGs and they have the removable insole so  you can easily take them out for cleaning/spraying if needed.


However, even if they are more expensive I am SUCH A SNOB I like the UGG sign on the back better  I know I'm sick


----------



## restricter

Bloomingdales and Lord and Taylor had sandals and rainboots on sale.  I snagged a pair of Gypsy in gold for $49 and the rainboots were $90.


----------



## wis3ly

bagladyseattle said:


> My order from Kitson store came today. I am very happy and 2 people can cross out from Christmas gift list.


 
What kind of shipping did they use? Did you have to sign anything or was it left at your doorstep?


----------



## babybubba753

did anyone actually receive their order from purchasing online?
i haven't received a cancellation email, but no shipping one either.

I know it'll be likely cancelled, but just curious to know if any of you actually received it. I can't get through to them by phone and no replies from Kitson via email either.


----------



## LVgirl888

I went to DSW today and saw some tall light beige Ugg boots with three buckles on them for about $125 before tax and some short Uggs for $50 before tax. I would have gottem them, but they were a little tight.


----------



## Mininana

ok so KITSON waited for me to email them YESTERDAY (I placed order on june 29th) to email me BACK and cancel WTH?

so if I was quiet they would have kept waiting? geeez that makes me SIGH


----------



## rachieface

I'm kind of thinking if this continues with Kitson not answering their phones or sending cancellation emails that we should contact the BBB. This is insane!


----------



## cinderella388

wow...  it amazes me how bad kitson customer service turned out...  i wonder if anybody who ordered them will actually receive them?  i hope kitson runs themselves into the ground...  they stink!


----------



## Mentha

http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/Common.aspx?Dept=FOOTWEAR&itemtype=Sub_Department&Sub_Department=&Class=&Brand=UGG&YellowTag=1&Size=&Width=&Color=&level=3&trail=UGG

some uggs on sale here, prices may not be highly discounted, but they have them on yellow tag which reduces every month if in stock, if you keep track you may get lucky.
I got some fryes boots from at the beginning of this month.


----------



## bagladyseattle

purselover30 said:


> ^^^^^ how did they come?? I'm waiting on mines i thought it would be here today. My door was open enough where it look like I had a package but they was no package when i got home


 

I ordered on Tuesday and it arrived on Friday morning.  I just had regular UPS delivery.  UPS called notify that I will have a delivery on Friday and saying it must be signed.  I left a note on my door asking the UPS man to leave it there for me.

UPS did left there when I came home from work.  He also left me a note saying that he nornally don't do that, but he did it this time.


----------



## bagladyseattle

wis3ly said:


> What kind of shipping did they use? Did you have to sign anything or was it left at your doorstep?


 
I ordered on Tuesday and it arrived on Friday morning.  My Kitson online were CANCELLED so I called the store to have them price match which they did.  

 I just had regular UPS delivery. UPS called notify that I will have a delivery on Friday and saying it must be signed. I left a note on my door asking the UPS man to leave it there for me.

UPS did left there when I came home from work. He also left me a note saying that he nornally don't do that, but he did it this time


----------



## babybubba753

THats exactly what they did to me too. I placed my order on the 27th and finally decided to email 5 days ago. First of all, their CS department is impossible to get a hold of by phone and no reply through emails either. I ended up calling a store and a sales rep gave me her manager's personal email. She them forwarded it to CS to figure out the problem..and to no surprise I got a cancellation msg.

So frustrating 



Mininana said:


> ok so KITSON waited for me to email them YESTERDAY (I placed order on june 29th) to email me BACK and cancel WTH?
> 
> so if I was quiet they would have kept waiting? geeez that makes me SIGH


----------



## missmndz

kitson sucks!!! i'll never buy anything from them from now on.


----------



## nb06

Mentha said:


> http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/C...owTag=1&Size=&Width=&Color=&level=3&trail=UGG
> 
> some uggs on sale here, prices may not be highly discounted, but they have them on yellow tag which reduces every month if in stock, if you keep track you may get lucky.
> I got some fryes boots from at the beginning of this month.


 
Thanks they have some good deals and are also on Ugg's authorized retailers.


----------



## smallbag

The UGG 'Fluffie' Flip Flops are on sale at Nordstrom for $29.90. There are still a bunch of different sizes and colors! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2956001...+flops+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## Twynkle54

Has anyone owned these before? Do they fit true to size? How are they during the summer? TIA!


----------



## purselover30

bagladyseattle said:


> I ordered on Tuesday and it arrived on Friday morning. I just had regular UPS delivery. UPS called notify that I will have a delivery on Friday and saying it must be signed. I left a note on my door asking the UPS man to leave it there for me.
> 
> UPS did left there when I came home from work. He also left me a note saying that he nornally don't do that, but he did it this time.


 
I'm surpised beause UPS is a joke, i called because they alled me Sunday and told me they will try and deliver on monday when i got home they was a not that i missed him. I called the next day and said i will pick them up. When i got to the center to pick the order up the lady was so mean and getting an attiude she made me call customer service again. They went back and fourth about how messed up and why my package was still in the sorter. I demanded from both that i need my package today because i wasn't coming back. The figured it out and 10mins later a driver bought my package up to the front. I walked out pretty upset, but glad overall i finally got my baby UGGS for the winter and they are kinda big for a size small. 

Anybody else have the erin uggs size small, how did they fit on your baby's feet?


----------



## Toto too

Just got back from Nordstrom's, they have a couple styles of Uggs on sale, got the Mayfaire boots for 120, normally 180.  I also saw the Endells and some loafers.  They had a fabric screen up, it was the early access for the salon shoe sale.


----------



## bagladyseattle

purselover30 said:


> I'm surpised beause UPS is a joke, i called because they alled me Sunday and told me they will try and deliver on monday when i got home they was a not that i missed him. I called the next day and said i will pick them up. When i got to the center to pick the order up the lady was so mean and getting an attiude she made me call customer service again. They went back and fourth about how messed up and why my package was still in the sorter. I demanded from both that i need my package today because i wasn't coming back. The figured it out and 10mins later a driver bought my package up to the front. I walked out pretty upset, but glad overall i finally got my baby UGGS for the winter and they are kinda big for a size small.
> 
> Anybody else have the erin uggs size small, how did they fit on your baby's feet?


 
I am sorry to hear the trouble w/ UPS.  I ordered Uggs Erin in 3 large and 1 small.  The large size for my son who is 26 months now.  It will fit him in winter time.  Originally I got size small w/ intention to give to someone as a gift, but I decided to keep for my 2nd son who is due anytime now.  By Christmas, he shoulld be 4 months.  I hope that it will fit him so he can match w/ his older brother.


----------



## Styleforever

What is "kitson" or DSW. Sorry....I have been here less than 2 months so a lot of things I don't know yet.


----------



## Vinyl

Styleforever said:


> What is "kitson" or DSW. Sorry....I have been here less than 2 months so a lot of things I don't know yet.



Kitson is a well-known store in L.A.... they also have a website.  DSW is a discount shoe seller chain, like Marshalls or TJ Maxx, but just for shoes.


----------



## yangmiumiu

babybubba753 said:


> THats exactly what they did to me too. I placed my order on the 27th and finally decided to email 5 days ago. First of all, their CS department is impossible to get a hold of by phone and no reply through emails either. I ended up calling a store and a sales rep gave me her manager's personal email. She them forwarded it to CS to figure out the problem..and to no surprise I got a cancellation msg.
> 
> So frustrating




So if I havent heard anything from them now (I ordered on 6/28) means that my order is also canceled? So annoying! Do I still need to call to make sure it's canceled?


----------



## bchoung

I just got off the phone with Kitson. They said that it was canceled because they were all sold out.....


----------



## Eviekins

Since you all are talking about uggs, maybe you can help me!

So from the Nordstrom sale I'm thinking of ordering some boots. I'd love to hear some advice on how these fit:

- Ugg 'Cordy' (im a size 7 in regular Uggs) - should i stick to a size 7? Is the wool itchy?
- Ugg "Mayfaire' (how does the size compare to regular uggs?) - does the zipper bug you?
- and not a boot but Ugg 'Roam' (i have the Thelma, wondering if it is similar in size?)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## wis3ly

I got my uggs from Kitson yesterday, I ordered via phone.


----------



## babybubba753

I called all the stores to order. none of them had size 8 in chocolate brown. Anyone have any luck with size 8?

which Kitson stores were you able to order from?


----------



## aquablueness

yangmiumiu said:


> So if I havent heard anything from them now (I ordered on 6/28) means that my order is also canceled? So annoying! Do I still need to call to make sure it's canceled?



i've been wondering what happened to my kitson order too, i think i ordered around your time. *yangmiumiu* did you ever get a cancellation e-mail? i haven't hear anything from them since i've ordered! the only thing i received was a confirmation e-mail. gosh, CS is pretty darn bad! BOO!


----------



## aquablueness

wis3ly said:


> I got my uggs from Kitson yesterday, I ordered via phone.



that's awesome , at least there's a happy ending from Kitson! I'm going to take this experience as a lesson learned - order via phone!


----------



## devoted7

Twynkle54 said:


> Has anyone owned these before? Do they fit true to size? How are they during the summer? TIA!



own what? the "fluffie" flip flops? If so, I have them in black. And they are not sooo prefect for summer. the black fur gave me black feet and it was sweaty. But then again, I was in Texas!


----------



## mesmerize

Which DSW was this????



LVgirl888 said:


> I went to DSW today and saw some tall light beige Ugg boots with three buckles on them for about $125 before tax and some short Uggs for $50 before tax. I would have gottem them, but they were a little tight.


----------



## aquablueness

Here's an update on my Kitson order...well, it's canceled, yea, no surprise right because i've been waiting all this time? How i found out was i called CS earlier and they told me it was canceled and they would send a cancellation e-mail out to me. Haha, so i get a cancellation e-mail only when i ask if it's canceled? I think CS needs to do a better job. BOO!!


----------



## Cutegirl

I really like the Mayfaire books, they look more flattering than the classic Uggs. I got a pair last winter in black and just got another pair in western brown from the nordstrom sale. Order 1/2 size down as you would for the classics. Hope that helps!



Eviekins said:


> Since you all are talking about uggs, maybe you can help me!
> 
> So from the Nordstrom sale I'm thinking of ordering some boots. I'd love to hear some advice on how these fit:
> 
> - Ugg 'Cordy' (im a size 7 in regular Uggs) - should i stick to a size 7? Is the wool itchy?
> - Ugg "Mayfaire' (how does the size compare to regular uggs?) - does the zipper bug you?
> - and not a boot but Ugg 'Roam' (i have the Thelma, wondering if it is similar in size?)
> 
> Thanks!!!!


----------



## LVgirl888

mesmerize said:


> Which DSW was this????



I went today to my DSW and they sold out of the Uggs.


----------



## ejoy43

At my local Nordstrom they had Uggs on sale. Not the classic talls or shorts, but the ones that button up on the side and look like they are made of sweater like material (sorry I don't know the actual name). They were something like $99 as opposed to $130 or whatever the regular retail price is. They are on sale for the anniversary sale so most likely this is going on at all Nordstrom stores.


----------



## Cami725

ejoy43 said:


> At my local Nordstrom they had Uggs on sale. Not the classic talls or shorts, but the ones that button up on the side and look like they are made of sweater like material (sorry I don't know the actual name). They were something like $99 as opposed to $130 or whatever the regular retail price is. They are on sale for the anniversary sale so most likely this is going on at all Nordstrom stores.


Ugg Cardy $99.90 (orginal: 139.95) until August 3; they also have the Ugg Mayfaire on sale: $119.90


----------



## gimlet

Victoria's secret is having an online 25% off a single clearance item right now and there are some Uggs on clearance, mostly rainboots and scuffs.  
Victoria's Secret: Lingerie and Women's Clothing, Accessories & more.


----------



## Bags4Me2

Nordstroms online has some Uggs on sale. Marked down to 99.00. All colors too.


----------



## roxy_s

Eviekins said:


> Since you all are talking about uggs, maybe you can help me!
> 
> So from the Nordstrom sale I'm thinking of ordering some boots. I'd love to hear some advice on how these fit:
> 
> - Ugg 'Cordy' (im a size 7 in regular Uggs) - should i stick to a size 7? Is the wool itchy?
> - Ugg "Mayfaire' (how does the size compare to regular uggs?) - does the zipper bug you?
> - and not a boot but Ugg 'Roam' (i have the Thelma, wondering if it is similar in size?)
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Same type of question...
I'm a Size 7 in classic uggs so I'm wondering if I would be a 7 in Cardies too, or should I order a size 8?


----------



## yenanh00

^^ Size 7 would be good..


----------



## linhbee

I'm planning on getting the Cardies, do you think these can be worn in the summer?


----------



## roxy_s

yenanh00 said:


> ^^ Size 7 would be good..



Thanks  Ordered them at norstrom and expecting them soon


----------



## Styleforever

Thanks ladies and gentlemen, I better stock up before it gets cool and the prices go back up, some are higher than they were two years ago.


----------



## shp9690

why do they keep on getting more expensive?!!! boo


----------



## *suzi*

Check out the Athleta sale posted by Bagachondriac. They have both sandals and boots. The prices are pretty good. I own the Cove boots and love them. They are on sale for $104.


----------



## LVgirl888

I went to DSW SF and saw the Classic tall baroque Uggs on sale for $139.99 before 30% off.


----------



## LVgirl888

I saw some Uggs Classic tall baroque on sale for $139.99 before 30% off. Also, there's a 15% off coupon floating around somewhere that expires 8/9/09.


----------



## thuha

I saw tall leather shear boots for sales at Rack in Lynwood, WA for $199.


----------



## Faustina_deux

Ugg cardys on sale @ VS for $99

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...C-234818&page=2&cgname=OSSHUDESUGG&rfnbr=4849


----------



## Faustina_deux

or if you prefer bloomingdale's, they have cardy's on sale too! 5 colors available

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...2&CategoryID=4843&PageID=4841*1*24*-1*-1*-1*1


----------



## kajordan

Hey- I was on the Eastbay site just yesterday and bought a pair of Ugg Whitleys for $99 and a pair of Ugg Coquettes for $30 

They had lots of good deals on Ugg and I thought I should pass it along!

Also, I was able to get a code PETE1234 to get 20% off and only paid $86 for my Whitleys!


----------



## purselover30

^^^^ they all gone lawd


----------



## nb06

Yesterday @ www.Victoriassecret.com i got some lo pro button/canvas uggs for 58.02 with shipping! They were On clearance for 84.99 use code Clear40 for 40% off any single clearance item made them 50.99 shipping and tax made it 68.02 and i used my bday code for $10 off so i paid 58.02 

If you don't have a bday code then with shipping and tax you'll pay 68.02, if you choose the lo pro button/canvas. 

Just use code CLEAR40 on any clearance Uggs and you'll get 40% off 
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/col...cgname=OSSHUDESUGG&cgnbr=OSSHUDESUGG&page=all


----------



## hellokitty99

eastbay has uggs for under $100 after bing cashback.  eastbay cashback is currently at 50% through bing.com.  they're on the list of authorized sellers for uggs too.  if you use cashback, make sure you log into your cb account and see a banner on the merchant site that states bing and the % of the cb before checking out.


----------



## linlinwu

I just order one pair too.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## yangmiumiu

Thanks for sharing. I ordered one pair through bing.com yesterday. My cashback status is still pending when i just checked it. How long does it take to get it rewarded?:wondering


----------



## linlinwu

I think they said it's 60 days to get your cashback.


----------



## Twynkle54

I just got back from the Nordstrom's Rack in East Palo Alto and saw a ton of Ugg boots. The styles were ok.  They had the Cargo III I think.  Most of the boots were $149.95.  Check out your local rack.


----------



## missmndz

Bump. 

Any more good deals? I'm trying to find some now before winter comes...


----------



## gummybear

Las Vegas Marshalls on Cheyenne and Rainbow had sand mini classic boots for $49.99.  They had size 6, 7 and 8.


----------



## devoted7

Bloomingdales currenly have the Cardy's on sale!


----------



## jeanluvsdeals

I just read on the internet on Yahoo Shopping that www.6pm.com will be having a "Day After the Holiday" Sale on September 8th, where all UGG items will be 80% off!  WOW!!  Here is a link to what they currently have.  Right now things are running about 30% off.  Better get on there early September 8th because I'm sure sizes will be snapped up fast.  Happy shopping!

http://www.6pm.com/womens-ugg


----------



## Eviekins

Holy crap i hope so!!!!


----------



## purselover30

OH LAWD


----------



## Eviekins

anyone know how the ugg cargos fit?


----------



## shorty0527

seriously!? omg my heart just said yay and my bank account just said ouch. MUHAHAH!!


----------



## kbrittingham

WOW!  Thank you so much!!! \





jeanluvsdeals said:


> I just read on the internet on Yahoo Shopping that www.6pm.com will be having a "Day After the Holiday" Sale on September 8th, where all UGG items will be 80% off! WOW!! Here is a link to what they currently have. Right now things are running about 30% off. Better get on there early September 8th because I'm sure sizes will be snapped up fast. Happy shopping!
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/womens-ugg


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

Thanks I just wish they had better styles.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^does anyone know what time the 6pm sale starts...is it like 12:01am on Tuesday (like Monday/Tuesday night) or 6pm on Tuesday? LOL...


----------



## underthesky

calisnoopy said:


> ^^does anyone know what time the 6pm sale starts...is it like 12:01am on Tuesday (like Monday/Tuesday night) or 6pm on Tuesday? LOL...



I wanna know too


----------



## Eviekins

Me too! I'm totally gonna stay up late for it, just need to know what time and what time zone! I'm EST but i think the store is from PST??


----------



## underthesky

they probably in EST, but not 100% sure too


----------



## lmartinx1

Wow! That'll sure be worth staying up for!!! Thanks!


----------



## jeanluvsdeals

I have no idea what time the sale starts, unfortunately.  But I do know that I once I looked on there a little after midnight central time and they still had the same specials as the day before.  So I don't think they update on EST, but not 100% sure.

It's funny, I found out about the sale on the Yahoo main page.  They had a story about several great shopping deals this weekend and I saw this one.  I just about flipped out!!


----------



## wis3ly

all the classic tall boots are like sold out in every size..


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

UG! I know. I want the classic tall in chocolate.


----------



## ShoppaholicLA

LITTLEWING1975@ said:


> UG! I know. I want the classic tall in chocolate.



Me too! Oh well, I'll use the opportunity to buy some christmas gifts...still very excited!


----------



## Eviekins

So any update on what time this starts?!


----------



## viik

Eviekins said:


> So any update on what time this starts?!


 I want to know too!


----------



## MichelleD

BabyK said:


> It's starting to get cold here in NY.  Would love a pair of Ugg boots to keep my feet warm.  Anyone knows of anywhere having a sale on Uggs... online or in store?  Please do share!  TIA!!!




fleecfootwear.com has uggs on sale today (labor day) for 15% off and free shipping.


----------



## double*domer

I'm dying to know what time the sale starts on 6pm.com!!!  Pleeeeeeeease someone tell us!  I hate to stay up until midnight, only to find out that it starts at 8 am or something (but at this point, I guess I will!).  Also, do Uggs run fairly true-to-size?


----------



## redney

^^^I don't know when the 6pm sale starts, sorry.

For sizing Uggs do not run TTS. Order at least 1/2 to 1 full size down from your usual shoe size. The boots may feel tight at first but the lining will matte down with wear.


----------



## calisnoopy

i wish 6pm.com had an 800 #---i didnt notice one when i checked--only email?


----------



## elle0724

i usually get an email from them around 9am est about a sale going on that day. BUT i guess it won't hurt to stay up a little past midnight...just. in. case.


----------



## Eviekins

Haha it'll be3 am Eastern here when it's 12 pacific at 6pm.com's time!!!


----------



## double*domer

Eviekins said:


> Haha it'll be3 am Eastern here when it's 12 pacific at 6pm.com's time!!!


 
Oh, that's good to know...I'm on the East Coast too.  I guess I'll just get up early tomorrow and hope something is left!


----------



## alec_mcbeal

I usually wear size 8-9, should I stick to size 8 or i should have size 7 im afraid size 7 will be too tight ? pls help


----------



## luv4bags

I wear 8 1/2 an in the classic uggs take a 7 the cardy's the 7 was a bit snug so I would do an 8


----------



## purselover30

i usually get a email from them around 9am but nothing has come through as of yet...... I'm already going to be at work than so i gotta get right on, unless they send the email at 5am.


----------



## ShoppaholicLA

So...it looks like it's definitely not 12:00am EST!


----------



## wis3ly

so when is this thing? 6 PM?


----------



## jeanluvsdeals

They are on the west coast, and I'm not sure if they will update even at midnight there.


----------



## wis3ly

so it's going to be 6PM on west coast then?


----------



## Lzamare

I put the Dakota and Sundance II in my cart left the computer about 9pm pacific, just came back hit refreshed and my total was $60.00 plus shipping.  I paid and returned to shop again and things were back to regular price.


----------



## savvyone28

Sundance II and Totten were in my cart and got them at 80% off!!


----------



## savvyone28

Prices are not reflected on website. You must add to cart to get price


----------



## TXGirlie

I scored on flip flops since I wear those alot- Tasminas are $10 and Laybacks are $16. I suggest a search by size for faster results because alot is already sold out. Hopefully they don't oversell on these.


----------



## alec_mcbeal

yehey, I got all I wanted, yipee so excited to receive it.....I got 3 for myself, 2 for my dad and 1 for my sister...wow its worth the wait...!


----------



## Eviekins

Well darn i kept refreshing the stupid 6pm.com site and didnt see anything so assumed it hadnt started yet! GRR $@*Q#&(@ The Cargo III boots sold right from under me  *cries*
Boooo. I guess i'll just have to settle with what i got, even though those were the ones i REALLY wanted.


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Three pairs of boots and two pairs of slippers all for under $150.00 amazing deal!! I cant believe I actually didn't miss this one


----------



## Dolly6637

anyone have free shipping code?


----------



## Eviekins

So what styles did people get?

I got
- coquette
- thelma perf (black and grey)
- lo pro button (denim)
- lo pro tall (black)

Debating on a winter boot... but the upside and whitley seem like they would be hard to tuck jeans into, unlike the classic tall.


----------



## coin

I ORDER A LOT.   THE CHIRSTMAS GIFT HAD BEEN PREPARED


----------



## gapaholic13

I ordered the whitley and sequoia...I'm in Canada, I need the warm ones


----------



## Addict2Diamonds

I ordered a total of 8 pairs:

1. Dakota slippers for me and my mom

2.Upside boots for me

3.Boots for my girl

4.Felicity boots for me

5.Kona boots for mom

6.Bipster slippers for me and my mom

Paid for everything $227.00 including s&h  I still can't belive it


----------



## quynn

omg i love it !the best deal ever! too bad they dont have any classic boot


----------



## simisme

agh just ordered 4 pairs of Ugg boots!!

and the total came out to 137$... that's less than what I paid for my ONE pair of classic talls

amazing deal


----------



## Eviekins

Anyone know how the Whitley, Orca or Upside boots fit? Or the Reese shoes?


----------



## jade119

shocking steal!! so excited to knock out a few Christmas gifts!!! 

Dakota 	         $20
Bipster 	         $20
Ultimate Cuff     $40
Upside              $46
Duclair              $28
* $160 total!*


----------



## frangelica

Wow things were just flying out of my cart...hit checkout before I lost everything.  Their flats and drivers are also very comfy.


----------



## itzLina4890

Got a pair of the Fluffy flip flops in purple and a pair of Dakota slippers in Chocolate because that's all that was left... I wonder if there's anyway I could exchange for the chestnut at some store...


----------



## Twynkle54

how do the lo pros or low pros buttons fit? I usually wear 5 in uggs (including Cardys) but I was told these actually run big! Any confirmation on size?


----------



## TXGirlie

Twynkle54 said:


> how do the lo pros or low pros buttons fit? I usually wear 5 in uggs (including Cardys) but I was told these actually run big! Any confirmation on size?


With the suede leather uggs you need to order a size or 2 below normal. Usually a size less will do it.
Look at the customer comment percentage on fit located on the left hand side...it tells you how people thought the boot fit them.


----------



## jeanluvsdeals

Worth looking at, there are still plenty things left.  Also, if you look on the page of the item you are buying, there is a sizing guide on the left.  Hope that helps!


----------



## ShoppaholicLA

Got Brown Whitleys, the Henry Slipper for my brother, and the Ascot for DBF for $90 with shipping!


----------



## slauslau

WOW the Whitleys flew out of my cart!
Got:
Felicity
Upside
Layback
Gypsy
Halendi

AWESOME DEAL!!!


----------



## TXGirlie

omg the people who slept are gonna be MAD in the morning! Night owls rule...lol!


----------



## Brina

Do you think that this site sells authentic uggs?

http://www.511stores.com/


----------



## quynn

lol i just spent 1k on uggs, my bf is gonna be mad when he get up 
but everybody in the family will get uggs for  Christmas


----------



## zoomzoom123

does anyone know if they're authentic? They're not listed on Ugg's site of authorized online dealers... anyways, I pulled the trigger on a pair of boots, doesn't hurt for 1 pair if it turns out to be fake


----------



## msd31

if i am a 5 in womens ugg which size should i get for kids? thanks


----------



## purselover30

I'm so UPSET nothing is left!!!!


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

yeah, I fell asleep so everything was pretty much gone. I managed to get the crochet uggs for my sister and then I got a pair for of the haydens for myself. I have a question, I was told that some kids sizes will fit women. If I wear a size 7 in uggs will a size 5 in kids work or will the size 6 work.


----------



## purselover30

im hoping by the grace of GOD that system updates and some with be avai, i cant believe you cant even put the boots in your cart without them flying off the radar. YIKES ^^^ i heard the boots were 2 sizes off


----------



## Brina

The website I posted before sells the Classic tall Uggs for $95, but I don't know if they are authentic :/


----------



## jeanluvsdeals

For the person that asked if the Uggs here on www.6pm.com might be fake....  6pm.com is the wholesale outlet owned by Zappos.com, so I promise they are authentic.  I have made many purchases from them before, including Donald J. Pilner shoes ect.  All have been shipped quickly in perfect new condition in the boxes.  Anyone that made purchases this morning I promise will be very pleased.


----------



## chelle232

Great deals. Seems like all the boots are sold out. I missed out.


----------



## gypsumrose

I wish they would show what's in stock and not. I'm bummed I missed out on this and I can't figure out what's left.


----------



## lthi

I am bumped...my size are gone...


----------



## Peaches23

anyone know what size 13 youth will fit in adult sizes?


----------



## madigan

i managed to sneak on before work @ 8 AM and grab a pair of wallingfords (rubber ones with full sheepskin lining) in an 8. I hope they fit!


----------



## Peaches23

I wear a size 7 in ugg womens but they are a little big would a size 5 in kids work?


----------



## jeanluvsdeals

13 youth will not fit into any adult sizes, sorry.


----------



## Addict2Diamonds

One of my orders is already shipped


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Do you think they will restock and is today the only day?


----------



## Lushabella

Does anyone know if the flip flops (fluffies) run true to size. I usually go down to an 8 in Ugg Classic Boots but I'm normally a 9. Thanks!


----------



## allycc

I am so bummed that I missed out on this one!
I love UGGS!


----------



## TXGirlie

Lushabella said:


> Does anyone know if the flip flops (fluffies) run true to size. I usually go down to an 8 in Ugg Classic Boots but I'm normally a 9. Thanks!


 
I got the fluffies in my normal size. We are the same size!


----------



## Peaches23

they still have some stuff left


----------



## LVgirl888

I ordered 2 pairs of Uggs last night for $81 shipped. I hope they fit. I have a pair of classic tall in women's size 8 and it is TTS. Most of the small sizes went fast.


----------



## sobit503

http://www.6pm.com/womens-ugg

6pm has uggs onsale for cheap.....items as low as 8 dollars


----------



## kkeene19703

I ended up with 3 separate orders (thanks to the slowness of the site)...in fact, I accidently ordered the exact same pair of shoes twice!  Oh well...guess I can hang on to them as back up.


----------



## cocokitty

^^^I put everything I wanted in my cart and at 3:00 am I just checkout. So, only paid the shipping once. I only wanted two pairs of boots, though.


----------



## kkeene19703

I tried that...I had like 10 pairs in my cart, but didn't have it in me to stay up until 3am...so by 630am all 10 were gone.


----------



## skyqueen

snowriver.com has Uggs on sale. They still have some boots left. 20/25/30% off plus free shipping. I have bought from them and everything went well.


----------



## NYM1219

Thanks so much to the person that posted this sale!!
I put white skimmers, black skimmers, black Hayden and blue orca rain boots all for 98 $ with shipping!!!! GREAT DEAL!
I loaded my cart at 9:00 pm fell asleep and woke up at 2:30 and they were all still there..THANKS TPFers


----------



## gypsumrose

I just did some searching on google and there are Uggs in stock on 6pm.com that don't show up in the website search. I got two pairs that don't show anymore but that are in stock. So if there's one you saw before and don't see now but are kicking yourself for missing, try that way!

PS - website is loading much faster now too.


----------



## Eviekins

so i dont get it, was it a link from another site or a link to the 6pm.com site from google?


----------



## gypsumrose

^^ Link from google's shopping page to 6pm.com.


----------



## iheartcookies

oh no.. i missed all the good deals!


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

gypsumrose said:


> I just did some searching on google and there are Uggs in stock on 6pm.com that don't show up in the website search. I got two pairs that don't show anymore but that are in stock. So if there's one you saw before and don't see now but are kicking yourself for missing, try that way!
> 
> PS - website is loading much faster now too.


 

OOOOOOOH! Thank You So MUCH! I did a google search and found a nice pair of  tall Ugg boots still left in my size. YAY! so happy got a pair for $40 bucks!!!! I almost gave up becasue everyting is gone and I spent an hour going through google seaching.


----------



## luvtami

For those who like the Classic Tall style, Costco makes a great UGG knock-off that is $34.99. It comes in black, grey, brown and chesnut -- I actually prefer the Costco one because it doesn't say UGG on the back heel (there is no branding on it whatsoever).


----------



## Eviekins

What did you find? 


LITTLEWING1975@ said:


> OOOOOOOH! Thank You So MUCH! I did a google search and found a nice pair of  tall Ugg boots still left in my size. YAY! so happy got a pair for $40 bucks!!!! I almost gave up becasue everyting is gone and I spent an hour going through google seaching.


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

I bought the Classic  Tall Swell and a pair of Ugg ballet flats.  The Tall Swell are $200 so I think I did good.


----------



## lmartinx1

^^ Congrats! I've been doing the google thing for about an hour and haven't found anything left in an 8-9.


----------



## wis3ly

I think google search works for large sizes..like 10, 11 or so forth.


----------



## jeanluvsdeals

I'm pumped, my order already shipped!  3 pairs of boots, 2 pairs of sandals I have really wanted and a pair of Dakotas for $162 total with shipping.  Wowza!  They should all be here in 3 days.


----------



## simisme

Yeah, suddenly overnight i went from owning one pair of uggs (my tall chocolates from last year) to owning FOUR!!


----------



## TallulahJane

These are the only boots I found left in stock and there is one pair available in a 5 (sadly, not my size). 

http://www.6pm.com/product/7329459/color/5630


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

Yea that sucks becasue they hardly had anything before the sale started. I was lucky enough to get the last pair of Swell in a 9 but they had alot of ugly stuff left except for the sandals. I'm wondering if they are holding shoes back becasue someone said the sale is supposed to last for the rest of the week. They have nothing left in Ugg.


----------



## purselover30

LITTLEWING1975@ said:


> OOOOOOOH! Thank You So MUCH! I did a google search and found a nice pair of tall Ugg boots still left in my size. YAY! so happy got a pair for $40 bucks!!!! I almost gave up becasue everyting is gone and I spent an hour going through google seaching.


 

I really need some boots what do i have to do!!!!


----------



## double*domer

I got 2 pair of Tasmina flip flops, the Layback sandals in Sand, and the Gabriella in Bourbon.  I'm a size 10, so I think they had a little more in my size than some of you smaller-footed people!  They had some boots when I was shopping at 8 am EST, but nothing that I really felt like I had to have.  I do wonder if/when they'll restock?  The home page does say that Uggs are on sale "this week".  I may have to check back....


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

I wear between a 9 and 10, so I got lucky and just got the 9 and I hope like hell that they fit. I think they will but they sold out of the larger sized like 8,9, 10 yesterday it seems.  I had two pairs in my cart and when I woke up they were gone. They have nothing left now.


----------



## cocokitty

jeanluvsdeals said:


> I'm pumped, my order already shipped! 3 pairs of boots, 2 pairs of sandals I have really wanted and a pair of Dakotas for $162 total with shipping. Wowza! They should all be here in 3 days.


 
Mine has shipped out, too. I just got two boots, but I need boots. It get cold here. I bet in another month or so, I'll be wearing them. I never liked UGGs because I thought they were overpriced.


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

According to the website the sale is this week only so I'm really hoping that they pull some more out. The Via Spiga was only for today.


----------



## gypsumrose

LITTLEWING1975@ said:


> OOOOOOOH! Thank You So MUCH! I did a google search and found a nice pair of  tall Ugg boots still left in my size. YAY! so happy got a pair for $40 bucks!!!! I almost gave up becasue everyting is gone and I spent an hour going through google seaching.



Yay! That's great! I'm so excited about mine. I've never jumped on the Ugg ship before because of the price, and I'll need some decent winter boots this winter. I got Duclair (waterproof), Kona (not so waterproof) and Sunburst II as a gift.


----------



## Twynkle54

Mine have shipped too! 10.8 lbs for 4 boots!!! I'm so happy I saw this deal.  I'm in Hong Kong for work so it was during business hours for me instead of the middle of the night PST!


----------



## devoted7

UGG's are on sale at East Bay!


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

Not on the most popular ones. Darn I want the Classic Tall to be on sale somewhere.


----------



## ozmodiar

One of my packages not only shipped, tracking shows that it just arrived at my local UPS center. It might actually be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## linlinwu

Is this the first time they have sale like this? I missed this one. I hope they are going to have other one in the near future....


----------



## kkeene19703

I just used the google trick where you put in the name of the boot and search and scored a pair or Ugg Whitley in Espresso size 8!!!  Let's hope they don't cancel!  Now...how will I explain the 5 separate shipment from 6pm...


----------



## lthi

kkeene19703 said:


> I just used the google trick where you put in the name of the boot and search and scored a pair or Ugg Whitley in Espresso size 8!!! Let's hope they don't cancel! Now...how will I explain the 5 separate shipment from 6pm...


 
you are lucky..how did you do search with google?
i tried but they show the matches from other website...or problably my size in 6 pm. completely OUT!!!


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

yea I tried as well and couldnt find anything. Looks like they wont be restocking.


----------



## Eviekins

How is that possie? I tried that Tuesday morning and while it said there was one left in espresso in 8, when I clicked add to cart it said item not in stock.... 





kkeene19703 said:


> I just used the google trick where you put in the name of the boot and search and scored a pair or Ugg Whitley in Espresso size 8!!!  Let's hope they don't cancel!  Now...how will I explain the 5 separate shipment from 6pm...


----------



## kkeene19703

Not sure...but now it says "sent to warehouse" so I'm sitting with fingers crossed.

Just checked again and now they are shipped!!!!


----------



## quynn

i got my first order from 6pm today! . i must say im very impressed with their shipping process only take 2 days, incredible! all the boot look great and authentic ! im so happy!


----------



## Eviekins

Can you give us the link you used or search terms?


----------



## purselover30

I really think that for the people who didn't get ANY should be given the link or something some of you guys have 5 and 6 orders coming. I wouldn't be that selfish, I talked to the rep at 6pm they probably won't have anymore this week (the sale ends friday anyway), because they already sold $200,000 boots but they might try and do another sale because he said it was fun. The were sold out litterally by 8am and expected to be sold out by this week.


----------



## jade119

wow - interesting comments from some of those who missed the sale. I hope you are able to find a steal as well as show support for those who get/find a great deal themselves. 

Here is a link to an Ultimate Cuff still available in size 8 and the chocolate color:
http://www.6pm.com/product/7329587/color/3


----------



## lthi

purselover30 said:


> I really think that for the people who didn't get ANY should be given the link or something some of you guys have 5 and 6 orders coming. I wouldn't be that selfish, I talked to the rep at 6pm they probably won't have anymore this week (the sale ends friday anyway), because they already sold $200,000 boots but they might try and do another sale because he said it was fun. The were sold out litterally by 8am and expected to be sold out by this week.


 
It makes me think how much it is their actual cost for those Ugg boots if they try to have 80% off sales again...I wish they do it again i won't miss next round


----------



## ShoppaholicLA

My Uggs came in today!! I could not be more ecstatic. They are all in perfect condition packed neatly in Ugg boxes  

I think I love my new Whitley's more than the classics I paid full price for!


----------



## Eviekins

jade119 said:


> wow - interesting comments from some of those who missed the sale. I hope you are able to find a steal as well as show support for those who get/find a great deal themselves.
> 
> Here is a link to an Ultimate Cuff still available in size 8 and the chocolate color:
> http://www.6pm.com/product/7329587/color/3



Just went there and how are you seeing size 8? It just days 6 and even that says sold out when you click add to cart


----------



## lthi

I did try that too...it says 6 and sold out


----------



## jeanluvsdeals

In response to the comments on the previous page:

I am the one that posted the original link to the 6pm.com sale on this page (several days before the sale started), and I got up at 2 am to order my shoes like several others.  So I do think it is fair that we got our boots, and not fair to say we should save some for others on here and not buy them all out.  Even if we didn't make several purchases, no promise that people here on the forum could snatch them up.  This info was posted on the front of Yahoo Shopping so I know lots of people saw it.  Please be happy for those TPF'ers that got boots!  And believe me, I wanted you ladies to get the boots too, that's why I was quick to share the info with you all.


----------



## jade119

I still see one size 8 left unless someone has grabbed it?


----------



## Eviekins

But when you click add to cart it says sold out. I don't get how that girl ordered the whitley. I tried going to the product page and every time it said size 8 was left I couldn't add it to the cart.


----------



## jade119

jeanluvsdeals said:


> In response to the comments on the previous page:
> 
> I am the one that posted the original link to the 6pm.com sale on this page (several days before the sale started), and I got up at 2 am to order my shoes like several others.  So I do think it is fair that we got our boots, and not fair to say we should save some for others on here and not buy them all out.  Even if we didn't make several purchases, no promise that people here on the forum could snatch them up.  This info was posted on the front of Yahoo Shopping so I know lots of people saw it.  Please be happy for those TPF'ers that got boots!  And believe me, I wanted you ladies to get the boots too, that's why I was quick to share the info with you all.


 I completely AGREE jeanluvsdeals!!!


----------



## shorty0527

jeanluvsdeals said:


> In response to the comments on the previous page:
> 
> I am the one that posted the original link to the 6pm.com sale on this page (several days before the sale started), and I got up at 2 am to order my shoes like several others. So I do think it is fair that we got our boots, and not fair to say we should save some for others on here and not buy them all out. Even if we didn't make several purchases, no promise that people here on the forum could snatch them up. This info was posted on the front of Yahoo Shopping so I know lots of people saw it. Please be happy for those TPF'ers that got boots! And believe me, I wanted you ladies to get the boots too, that's why I was quick to share the info with you all.


 
thank you for posting and please share if they decide to do it again.


----------



## kkeene19703

purselover30 said:


> I really think that for the people who didn't get ANY should be given the link or something some of you guys have 5 and 6 orders coming. I wouldn't be that selfish, I talked to the rep at 6pm they probably won't have anymore this week (the sale ends friday anyway), because they already sold $200,000 boots but they might try and do another sale because he said it was fun. The were sold out litterally by 8am and expected to be sold out by this week.


 
I have 6 pairs coming...2 boots and 4 shoes (2 of which are the exact same because of website errors).  I wouldn't consider myself selfish in any way....It's not like I ordered $1000 worth and I didn't order anything that I wouldn't be wearing and enjoying myself.  Don't you think that statement is a little harsh?


----------



## kkeene19703

Eviekins said:


> But when you click add to cart it says sold out. I don't get how that girl ordered the whitley. I tried going to the product page and every time it said size 8 was left I couldn't add it to the cart.


 
I'm "that girl" and I sent about an hour checking and rechecking links...I work for my bargains...


----------



## Eviekins

But it's the same product page for the whitley no matter what link you cluck and it says item not available. I just don't get it.


----------



## kkeene19703

The only explanation I can think of is that as they fill orders they might update their system and if you are lucky enough to be checking at that time you get it.  Believe me, I wish I had some special secret to it, but it was just luck.  All I know is that I am kicking myself for not setting my alarm at 3am to get in on the really good stuff.  2 of the 6 I'm getting are still on there...just shoes, not boots.


----------



## gypsumrose

jeanluvsdeals said:


> In response to the comments on the previous page:
> 
> I am the one that posted the original link to the 6pm.com sale on this page (several days before the sale started), and I got up at 2 am to order my shoes like several others. So I do think it is fair that we got our boots, and not fair to say we should save some for others on here and not buy them all out. Even if we didn't make several purchases, no promise that people here on the forum could snatch them up. This info was posted on the front of Yahoo Shopping so I know lots of people saw it. Please be happy for those TPF'ers that got boots! And believe me, I wanted you ladies to get the boots too, that's why I was quick to share the info with you all.


 
Good post.

Also, if you follow them on twitter, you can tell that this sale got a LOT of attention. It was written up in a popular magazine (sorry - don't remember which), and was featured on several blogs. Thank YOU very much for posting it here.

I was a little disappointed to see everything sold out so soon, but knew it was part of the game. I couldn't afford to stay up late waiting for the sale to potentially start so it's a risk you take. I got creative and posted how I found some through google and I think that helped a lot of people find additional ones. 

Life's not fair, but even if everything was fair on this forum it still likely would have been sold out quickly. I think it's great that jeanluvsdeals decided to post it here in the first place instead of getting what she wanted and then posting it.


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

Eviekins said:


> But when you click add to cart it says sold out. I don't get how that girl ordered the whitley. I tried going to the product page and every time it said size 8 was left I couldn't add it to the cart.


 
I don't get it either. I put two pairs in my cart the night before and I stayed up until midnight, when I woke up the next morning at 7am they were gone and the site was so damn slow. The ultimate Cuff in Cholocate was one of them, their website is crazy becasue it looked like they had every pair in that style left but when I clicked it kept saying error.  Luckly later that day I used google and spent about an hour or two going through every shoe they had and snagged a pair of Tall Swell. I blame myself, I should have gotten up at 3am to check but I did not do that. It was my fault, but I'm glad I got what I got and I plan to wear them. I really appreciate the poster for posting that sale. Thanks so much becasue i would have never known about it.


----------



## BeeChanel

Does DSW sell Uggs?


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

I think they do in the store but not sure online.


----------



## kkeene19703

Try this for size 8 sandal if anyone is interested

http://www.6pm.com/product/7528154/color/99682


----------



## lkittylkat

i have never owned a pair of uggs before but have been shopping around.. is this website legit? i'm not sure are there fake uggs out there??

http://www.uggfactorystore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7&products_id=95


----------



## lmartinx1

^^^ Not according to the list of authorized dealers from the Ugg website. ALWAYS check there first, as there are many fakes out there... 

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx

They also have a good section on spotting counterfeits. Good luck!

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/counterfeit.aspx


----------



## lmartinx1

jade119 said:


> wow - interesting comments from some of those who missed the sale. I hope you are able to find a steal as well as show support for those who get/find a great deal themselves.



Very well said!


----------



## lkittylkat

thank you!! i tried to search threads for a list of authentic/fake sellers but there are so many posts on uggs its crazy! i couldn't sort through them all! thank u thank u! =)


----------



## alec_mcbeal

omg I got my uggs, I love them all, good thing I ordered in size 8 ,my size is 8-9 if I ordered 7 it would have not fit me ,size 8 fits me well and what's interesting the size 6 youth fits me too, it's suposed to be for my sister so definitely wont fit her , and the size 8 elijo(i hope the spelling is right) it doesnt fit me so I will give it to my sister so we will just exchange...  and I will have the  size 6 youth....I love it ..love it!


----------



## lmartinx1

^^ What size did you get in the Elijo? I'm an 8.5 and got a 9 because I thought they ran small..... just hoping I guess right.


----------



## alec_mcbeal

lmartinx1 said:


> ^^ What size did you get in the Elijo? I'm an 8.5 and got a 9 because I thought they ran small..... just hoping I guess right.



I ordered size 8 and it's small it looks like its 1 whole size smaller , the i can't even put it in the entrance of the shoes so a size 7 will fit in size 8 elijo!


----------



## purselover30

jeanluvsdeals said:


> In response to the comments on the previous page:
> 
> I am the one that posted the original link to the 6pm.com sale on this page (several days before the sale started), and I got up at 2 am to order my shoes like several others. So I do think it is fair that we got our boots, and not fair to say we should save some for others on here and not buy them all out. Even if we didn't make several purchases, no promise that people here on the forum could snatch them up. This info was posted on the front of Yahoo Shopping so I know lots of people saw it. Please be happy for those TPF'ers that got boots! And believe me, I wanted you ladies to get the boots too, that's why I was quick to share the info with you all.


 
Let me clarify my statement a little better. Yes, I found the information provided about the boots amazing and ahead of a lot of sources. I talked the rep myself yesterday and they "6pm" couldn't find that information on Yahoo, so I dont know how many people knew but if you Google it later that day and found a lot of blogs had the information. I stayed up to 2am. And nobody had commented on getting on or didnt know what time it was starting. Unfortunately I couldnt stay up any longer considering imp 7months prego, but I did wake up for my daily 5am bathroom break to take peek online and noticed people were snatching boots up since 12am by than my boots I was interested in was gone. I'm defiantly happy for those TPF'ers who ordered and received there boots. But I can feel envy it was a great sale and I missed by minutes. I have to say the best deal for UGGs I have ever seen hands down. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office" /><o></o>


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

Just found out on twitter and hour ago that they had some additional Uggs avaliable. I actually scored a pair of Morocco sandals that were sold out before. They have a few more left.


----------



## precious4bags

Still on the look for some warm cute UGG boots for cheap about size 7.


----------



## rags2riches

Yeah I just got the Morocco Ugg in Black size 6 from the 6pm.com sale


----------



## anne1218

any body know where can I get a pair of Cardy uggs boots for cheap in size 5?? Thanks!


----------



## TXGirlie

If you missed the sale, don't fret...Black Friday will be here soon! Just don't sleep thru that one.


----------



## yoshi3131

gapaholic13 said:


> I ordered the whitley and sequoia...I'm in Canada, I need the warm ones


 
Just wondering, howd u get 6pm.com to ship to canada? Their site says they only ship within usa


----------



## gapaholic13

^I didn't get them shipped to Canada unfortunately...I had them shipped to a friend who will ship to me when they arrive.


----------



## gypsumrose

ETA: nevermind


----------



## wis3ly

They have deals like these for black friday?


----------



## ballet_russe

nordstrom has new ugg markdowns
http://shop.nordstrom.com/SR?displa...thumbnail=False&width=&origquery=+catid&pbo=0

this Elijo is just $70!


----------



## TXGirlie

wow that Ugg went quick! The ladies are Ugg hungry!


----------



## Sweet-Toad

gosh i just saw that they had these realllly cute blue uggs... 
there is a sale on black friday for uggs? where? lol


----------



## cocokitty

alec_mcbeal said:


> I ordered size 8 and it's small it looks like its 1 whole size smaller , the i can't even put it in the entrance of the shoes so a size 7 will fit in size 8 elijo!


 
I was so nervous. Mine came today. I got an Elijo and another pair of classic uggs. Got both in my size that I wear and regular shoes and Elijo fit me. The other pair was kind of big, so I'm thinking of giving them to another friend.


----------



## missmndz

yeah, does anyone know where you can purchase Uggs on Black Friday? online or in-store? thanks!


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

Mostly all the stores online have black Friday sales.What I did was go through the UGG official website and seach almost every authorized dealer. I know that some of those little stores will have Uggs sale so I signed up for their emails. I'm looking for another pair of Classic Cardy and Classic Ugg in chocolate at really good prices. Check out alot of the surf websites sometimes they have really good prices too.


----------



## pinkstawberry09

LITTLEWING1975@ said:


> Mostly all the stores online have black Friday sales.What I did was go through the UGG official website and seach almost every authorized dealer. I know that some of those little stores will have Uggs sale so I signed up for their emails. I'm looking for another pair of Classic Cardy and Classic Ugg in chocolate at really good prices. Check out alot of the surf websites sometimes they have really good prices too.




please share the info!!!!! my cousin is dieing for a pair~~!!!!


----------



## pyt468

LITTLEWING1975@ said:


> Mostly all the stores online have black Friday sales.What I did was go through the UGG official website and seach almost every authorized dealer. I know that some of those little stores will have Uggs sale so I signed up for their emails. I'm looking for another pair of Classic Cardy and Classic Ugg in chocolate at really good prices. Check out alot of the surf websites sometimes they have really good prices too.



PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED on what u find I'll do the same ! I'm not missing out this time ! LOL !


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

pyt468 said:


> PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED on what u find I'll do the same ! I'm not missing out this time ! LOL !


 
Will do!


----------



## bethbathh

Saks has the UGG Australia
Brook Wedge Thongs for $39.90. Down from $100

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...tralia&sid=91253379785249&bmUID=1253382336505


----------



## SassySarah

Eastbay.com has several different styles of Uggs on sale, shoes and boots!


----------



## monicamacatubal

i was at my marshalls in san bernardino, ca on the clearance top shelves were 2 size 10 ugg tan ankle boots for $45. darnn, I wear 9 and they were a 1.5 inches  to big darn!!!!!!!


----------



## bethbathh

If you like the Ugg Surfcat boot Cozyboots.com has them clearanced $79 down from $225 color black.

http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-boot.shtml?group=369

Now they only have a size 5 left so i called nordstroms to do a price match and ordered my size 9 from them. The lady was very nice at nordstroms. Nordstroms wants $225 for the boot. Keep in mind they say this boot runs small. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2976622...ord=ugg+in+Women's+Shoes&origin=searchresults


----------



## ladybug80

bethbathh said:


> If you like the Ugg Surfcat boot Cozyboots.com has them clearanced $79 down from $225 color black.
> 
> http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-boot.shtml?group=369
> 
> Now they only have a size 5 left so i called nordstroms to do a price match and ordered my size 9 from them. The lady was very nice at nordstroms. Nordstroms wants $225 for the boot. Keep in mind they say this boot runs small.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2976622...ord=ugg+in+Women's+Shoes&origin=searchresults


 Did Nordstrom give you the price match? Also, when you say that they run small, do you mean in comparison to the Classic Ugg boots or to your regular shoe size in general? thanks.


----------



## bethbathh

ladybug80 said:


> Did Nordstrom give you the price match? Also, when you say that they run small, do you mean in comparison to the Classic Ugg boots or to your regular shoe size in general? thanks.


 

Yes Nordstroms did give me the price match.  It is listed as running small on the Nordstroms website. I do not own the boot so can't be 100% sure. I wear an 8.5 but i ordered a 9. Hope it fits.


----------



## wis3ly

Did you order a size 5 or something? How did Nordstrom price match?


----------



## TallulahJane

wis3ly said:


> Did you order a size 5 or something? How did Nordstrom price match?



She just said she ordered a 9. 

If I am not mistaken, the point of price matching is to purchase something that is available at the site with the lower price, so if Nordstrom agreed to price match it would be with whatever sizes they have in stock. Those Uggs are a great deal, I am considering calling Nordstrom and ordering them!


----------



## ladybug80

They would not price match for me. They said cozyboots.com are not an authorized retailer. I pointed out that they are listed as an authorized retailer on uggaustralia.com and the rep said that they are not on THEIR list and wouldn't do the price match.


----------



## wis3ly

^^^What? What's with the inconsistency?


----------



## bethbathh

They gave me no problem at all doing the price match. I have had problems before with some of them price matching. So i usually call back and talk to someone else. Tha usually works for me.


----------



## mesmerize

I just returned a pair of mini Ugg's in sand in a size 8 to the Nordstrom at Pentagon City.  I ordered them online for $69.90 if anyone is interest.


----------



## ladybug80

bethbathh said:


> They gave me no problem at all doing the price match. I have had problems before with some of them price matching. So i usually call back and talk to someone else. Tha usually works for me.


 I spoke to 3 different people and they all told me the same thing. Did you call a store or customer service?


----------



## bethbathh

ladybug80 said:


> I spoke to 3 different people and they all told me the same thing. Did you call a store or customer service?


 

I spoke to customer service.


----------



## bethbathh

Did anyone else get nordstroms.com  to do a price match for these boots besides me????


----------



## wis3ly

^^I just tried and no. The CS representative even talked to her supervisor and said that Nordstrom only matches big retailers such as Macy's or Bloomingdales.


----------



## blaircwaldorf

I'm so mad I missed the 6pm sale, I stayed up late and put everything in my cart and then I realized I didn't have my credit card on me or access to another one


----------



## missmndz

Ugg Classic Mini Boot in size 8 in Chestnut 40% off at Nordstoms right now for 69.90

I wish they had my size available 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3067476?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=keywordsearch&keyword=ugg+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## Charmosa

I got one too but it was in Dec 08 (Cargo III's).  I did it through online chat and the rep called me to get my credit card info. I got mine bc shoefly.com had a 50% off sale.  The irony of the whole thing was I knew shoefly's inventory wasn't up to date on their website so I emailed them and they confirmed they didn't have my size .  However, that actually worked in my favour because Nordies didn't know that.  I did an online chat with them and they confirmed on the shoefly website (you could even 'check out' and pay for the uggs out, which sucked for people thinking they were actually getting them), so they gave me the price match!  It had to be the same size and brand/style.  

I would say just keep trying but 3 people is a good try.  Did you send them the link to the authorized dealers website?  It's funny they wouldn't go for it then.

Good luck ladies.  



bethbathh said:


> Did anyone else get nordstroms.com to do a price match for these boots besides me????


----------



## TXGirlie

Uggs lovers! Saw Kirkland 'Uggs' at Costco today. They looked nice and came in 5 colors. $35. If I didn't have multiple pairs of Uggs, I would have got a pair. They were the Tall style.


----------



## adalovesyouu

in my opinion the difference from bearpaws and uggs is the quality
also, i think uggs are much warmer
my uggs do not get ruined in rain but my friends bearpaws do
both look good, so its your choice


----------



## razberi416

The boots at Costco are not Bearpaws, at least the ones I saw weren't.  The poster above said "Kirkland".  I did read somewhere that the boots Costco has sold in the past may be manufactured in the same place as Ugg, but that may also be a rumor.  I do like the brand, but in any case, as high quality as Ugg brand may be, you must admit a big part of that price is for the brand name, not based solely their high quality.  Just my two cents.


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ Right, the Costco boots are not Bearpaw, and do not look/feel like them either. Kirkland is Costco's own brand, and they are usually good quality. I did look over the boots and they seem softer than Bearpaws...more like Uggs.


----------



## julietayq

any UGG sales sometime soon?


----------



## wis3ly

^^Want to know too! Can't believe I missed the 6pm sale...arghhh..


----------



## katielady

wis3ly said:


> ^^Want to know too! Can't believe I missed the 6pm sale...arghhh..



I know! After seeing how cheap Uggs went at that 6pm sale, regular sale prices just seem like too much now, it's crazy.


----------



## sweetem

I just bought for my daughter a pair UGGS-look-alike (She's 5) for $20 and it's made by China. UGGS and all other brands (supposingly from Australia like Menotaw (spelling???) are made from CHina anyway. HOw cost so much????


----------



## awaywego

sweetem said:


> I just bought for my daughter a pair UGGS-look-alike (She's 5) for $20 and it's made by China. UGGS and all other brands (supposingly from Australia like Menotaw (spelling???) are made from CHina anyway. HOw cost so much????



real UGG boots are much better quality & soo much more comfortable than the cheap/fake/knock off ones.


----------



## starlux

I need a new pair of Uggs, mine are almost 3 years old and they're WRECKED from being in the rain and snow.  Luckily, I fit into the Kids size 4, so at least I can get them cheaper, but I still want a good sale.  That first pair I bought, I had a 25% off coupon on Shoes.com that wasn't supposed to work on Uggs but did anyways.  I got that pair for like $65 shipped or something close to that.


----------



## lilaggie02

starlux, what size shoes are you in ladies?  I haven't tried the kids sizes.  If I'm a 6 in ladies, do you think I could fit in kids.  I'm interested in the classic tall, do the kids look exactly the same?  Thanks!


----------



## jade119

Here is a kid's and women's shoe chart side by side (courtesy of Zappos) that was posted a while back: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=638308&d=1231309581


----------



## itilliee

lilaggie02 said:


> starlux, what size shoes are you in ladies? I haven't tried the kids sizes. If I'm a 6 in ladies, do you think I could fit in kids. I'm interested in the classic tall, do the kids look exactly the same? Thanks!


 

im a 6 in ladies. so i get a 5 womens for uggs and a 4youth for kids.
and yes everything is about the same. looks and feels
but i think theres more fur for womens? so a little warmer i suppose. but its cheaper like 30 bucks and no tax?


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

Lucky! I wish my feet were that small.


----------



## BellaLuella

missmndz said:


> Ugg Classic Mini Boot in size 8 in Chestnut 40% off at Nordstoms right now for 69.90
> 
> I wish they had my size available
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3067476...rd=ugg+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults



Damn I was waiting for that one to go on sale. I will call my local "outlet" and see if they have any.


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, this thread is getting very long w/ very few deals posted.  Please don't use it to chat in.  Please ask questions about fit or other brands in our Glass SLipper Forum


----------



## starlux

lilaggie02 said:


> starlux, what size shoes are you in ladies? I haven't tried the kids sizes. If I'm a 6 in ladies, do you think I could fit in kids. I'm interested in the classic tall, do the kids look exactly the same? Thanks!


 
Absolutely!  I am a 5 - 5.5 in Womens sizes and fit into the Kids 4.  YOu can defintiely fit into the Kids.  It's so much better because they're cheaper and I see no difference between them and the Womens.


----------



## shoemanshoe

no self-promotion please!


----------



## hypnoticpatcy

I want a pair of UGG too. If anybody know recent sale, please update. TIA


----------



## hypnoticpatcy

missmndz said:


> Ugg Classic Mini Boot in size 8 in Chestnut 40% off at Nordstoms right now for 69.90
> 
> I wish they had my size available
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3067476...rd=ugg+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


 

I want a pair of mini so bad. and now it's too late.


----------



## Jayann84

Here a website i bought my classic tall ugg about 3 yrs ago. very smooth transaction. I got it under $100.

x


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ They dropship...are those authentic Uggs?


----------



## Jayann84

lol mine was 100% authentic


----------



## babybel

Jayann84 said:


> lol mine was 100% authentic



The website DEFINITELY does NOT look any where near authentic.

I just took a look at the "about us" page from your link and this is what they had on it.  I mean with something that reads as follows, would you trust the site to be authentic?

*About Us*

The name u-boots  is acclaimed in the most exclusive circles. His shoes are worn on some of the worlds most glamorous feet - Princess Caroline of Monaco, Madonna, Diane von Furstenberg, Catherine Deneuve and countless Hollywood A-listers. 
At just 30 years of age he is already a familiar figure in the world of fashion. Indeed, few have soared as quickly - and to such heights - as U-BOOTS. Unknown four years ago, his name is now mispronounced in virtually every language by the swarms of elegant women who, from New York to Paris, Singapore to Monte Carlo, make and destroy reputations. 
He has a boutique in Paris and another in New York, stacks of press articles and legions of imitators, though what makes his shoes instantly recognizable - besides their exquisite quality, fine craftsmanship, sexy high heels and quirky designs - is the vibrant red sole that has become his trademark.
His shoes speak of the soul and the siren of romantic Paris and are the knockout touch to the most stunning couture outfit.
Louboutins trademark glossy red soles give an instant stamp of fashion excellence. The designers ethos is to "make shoes that are like jewels" and each unique design demonstrates unparalleled quality and an innate sultriness. From vertigo-inducing pumps to the seasonal must-have shoe boots as well as a covetable range of totes and clutches, Louboutin is the accessories brand for every super-chic fashionista.


----------



## TXGirlie

Based on what I've read, it sounds like dropshipping from China. Too iffy for me.


----------



## nomayyy

Shopbop.com sells uggs, normal price, but they don't charge shipping, AND there's a 15% off code right now, so I got my uggs for $119 instead of $140, and I live in Canada, so I really save because they sell uggs I bought for $250.  No way in hell I'm gonna pay $250 for uggs lol.

Anyways the code for 15% at shopbop.com is: INTHEFAMILY


----------



## gapaholic13

^how much duty/tax do you pay when you get the package from Shopbop?


----------



## lindapi

> Here a website i bought my classic tall ugg about 3 yrs ago. very smooth transaction. I got it under $100.
> 
> x



They sell the nighfall in Chocolate and black, a color that Ugg Australia does not make in that style.
So I don't think they sell authentic Uggs.


----------



## pupeluv

Click on "authorized online retailers" and it gives a list. I found it helpful.


http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailS...c&s_kwcid=TC|6895|uggs on sale||S||3995118240


----------



## starlux

pupeluv said:


> Click on "authorized online retailers" and it gives a list. I found it helpful.
> 
> 
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailS...c&s_kwcid=TC|6895|uggs on sale||S||3995118240


 
Isn't it amazing what a little research will net you.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

nomayyy said:


> Shopbop.com sells uggs, normal price, but they don't charge shipping, AND there's a 15% off code right now, so I got my uggs for $119 instead of $140, and I live in Canada, so I really save because they sell uggs I bought for $250. No way in hell I'm gonna pay $250 for uggs lol.
> 
> Anyways the code for 15% at shopbop.com is: INTHEFAMILY


 

Thank you so much!! This def. helps!!


----------



## juicybrat

gapaholic13 said:


> ^how much duty/tax do you pay when you get the package from Shopbop?



yeah i'm curious too. i know they ship via ups (not usps like revolve clothing which i rarely paid duties for)


----------



## gapaholic13

^that's what I'm worried about...the UPS charges can be outrageous at the door.


----------



## nomayyy

gapaholic13 said:


> ^how much duty/tax do you pay when you get the package from Shopbop?


 
I have no clue yet =/. I didn't receive them yet, sorry! 
But I read somewhere that recently shopbop changed the shipping to Canada.  Before it used to be ups standard, but now it's ups worldwide express saver, which if you go on the ups site, it's free custom clearance, so the only charges they'll charge is supposed to be the canadian tax, so like 12% or something since I live in Vancouver, BC.  
I reallyyy hope they're not gonna charge me a lot though, I usually buy stuff from revolve but revolve doesn't sell uggs!!! But the way I figure, it's still cheaper for me to buy uggs on shopbop then to buy it in Canada, so whatever haha. =P


----------



## Cami725

nomayyy said:


> Shopbop.com sells uggs, normal price, but they don't charge shipping, AND there's a 15% off code right now, so I got my uggs for $119 instead of $140, and I live in Canada, so I really save because they sell uggs I bought for $250.  No way in hell I'm gonna pay $250 for uggs lol.
> 
> Anyways the code for 15% at shopbop.com is: INTHEFAMILY



Thank you! Just bought my first pair of uggs!


----------



## linda19

thank you so much for the shopbop code! also another ugg first timer. i really am a little sad b/c i've resisted for so long.  other brands, like nike, puma, adidas, northface will usually have a comparable boot, but not this year.


----------



## nomayyy

linda19 said:


> thank you so much for the shopbop code! also another ugg first timer. i really am a little sad b/c i've resisted for so long.  other brands, like nike, puma, adidas, northface will usually have a comparable boot, but not this year.


 

no problem! it's my first pair of uggs too !!!


----------



## nomayyy

SO!!! I called ups earlier, and basically, you don't have to pay for customs clearance with shopbop's shipping method, cause they now use ups worldwide express saver.  The only reason why they charged it before is because they used ground.  The only thing you'll have to pay for now is the tax within the province, so for me, living in vancouver, I'll have to pay 12%.  Thought this might help! =)


----------



## juicybrat

^ thank you so much. i also live in vancouver =)


----------



## juicybrat

hey does anyone know how the ugg argyle fits? true to size or size one down?

my friend told me the cardys are true to size (therefore you should not size down). since the cardys and argyle have similar material, i wonder if they have similar fits.


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

juicybrat said:


> hey does anyone know how the ugg argyle fits? true to size or size one down?
> 
> my friend told me the cardys are true to size (therefore you should not size down). since the cardys and argyle have similar material, i wonder if they have similar fits.


 
I have a pair of Cardy's and you should def. size down. The argyles are the same way.


----------



## juicybrat

thanks for your advice^

ahh...conflicting opinions cuz my friend has cardys and she says to size down. 

anymore opinons?


----------



## asteur

just ordered a pair for my mom's xmas gift


----------



## Lushabella

Does anyone know how the Coquette fits? I'm a 9 but take an 8 in the Classic Talls/Shorts so does the same rule apply? Thanks!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

I am normally a 6.5 should I order a 6 or a 5? I want the Knightsbridge.  

I have two other pairs in a 6 but they are a little big. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## yoshi3131

nomayyy said:


> SO!!! I called ups earlier, and basically, you don't have to pay for customs clearance with shopbop's shipping method, cause they now use ups worldwide express saver. The only reason why they charged it before is because they used ground. The only thing you'll have to pay for now is the tax within the province, so for me, living in vancouver, I'll have to pay 12%. Thought this might help! =)


 
Hello, just an update on the customs/duties/taxes. I ordered the Ugg Cardys from shopbop and used the 15% code. so it came to 119 and in ontario we pay 13% taxes so i should be paying around $16 to the ups guy. I missed my package, but when i came home they left those delivery notices and it said i owed $36.32. Bringing the uggs i thot i was getting for $140 to $160. I called ups and they said ups charged the $16 tax and Canada customs charged an additional $20. she said packages over $20 always have to go thru customs clearance. she asked if i wanted the number for canada customs but i said no thanks. so all in all its not only the province tax u may also get charged by canada customs. did this happen to anyone else? Im wondering if i shud refuse the shipment. its not much more but im a little annoyed 

(the last time i bought from shopbop i only got a 13% charge at the door but my item was only 30 dollars so i guess that was why)


----------



## *want it all*

Elizabethd1012 said:


> I am normally a 6.5 should I order a 6 or a 5? I want the Knightsbridge.
> 
> I have two other pairs in a 6 but they are a little big.
> 
> What do you guys think?



Do NOT get the 5 IMO.  I wear a sz 6 in Ugg classics (my usual size in shoes is sz 6.5-7), and although I could sz down to my usual sz 6 in the Knightsbridge, it was snug when I tried it w/my straight/skinnies. Now mind you, my calves aren't rail thin...they're on the toned/athletic side.  When I tried the sz 7, there was enough wiggle room--without it being too big.  So, I'd stick with the 6.


----------



## *want it all*

juicybrat said:


> thanks for your advice^
> 
> ahh...conflicting opinions cuz my friend has cardys and she says to size down.
> 
> anymore opinons?



I agree...Ugg cardy style = sz down.


----------



## juicybrat

yoshi3131 said:


> Hello, just an update on the customs/duties/taxes. I ordered the Ugg Cardys from shopbop and used the 15% code. so it came to 119 and in ontario we pay 13% taxes so i should be paying around $16 to the ups guy. I missed my package, but when i came home they left those delivery notices and it said i owed $36.32. Bringing the uggs i thot i was getting for $140 to $160. I called ups and they said ups charged the $16 tax and Canada customs charged an additional $20. she said packages over $20 always have to go thru customs clearance. she asked if i wanted the number for canada customs but i said no thanks. so all in all its not only the province tax u may also get charged by canada customs. did this happen to anyone else? Im wondering if i shud refuse the shipment. its not much more but im a little annoyed
> 
> (the last time i bought from shopbop i only got a 13% charge at the door but my item was only 30 dollars so i guess that was why)



thanks for your info. i'll update what happens when i receive them (in Vancouver).


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, helllloooo?! LOL!

Please visit our shoe forum the GLASS SLIPPER to chat and discuss



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ladies, this thread is getting very long w/ very few deals posted.  Please don't use it to chat in.  Please ask questions about fit or other brands in our Glass Slipper Forum


----------



## angelsandsome

I just ordered the cardi's for $114.00 & free shipping:
http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/Common.aspx?Brand=UGG&couponcode=UGG2509


----------



## briannaVee

A friend just ordered 6 pairs of Uggs for herself.  She is a size 8 and just knew that she would be returning some........ they were diff styles but she did end up keeping the classic short as they fit and the tall string ones.  She is exchanging the others for right sizes....


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Thank you so much for the shopbop code!  I bought the knightsbridge in grey and it came out to 203!    thanks!!!


----------



## thegirlys

Fleecefootwear has 15% off uggs    use  ugg15  & free shipping!!


----------



## nomayyy

yoshi3131 said:


> Hello, just an update on the customs/duties/taxes. I ordered the Ugg Cardys from shopbop and used the 15% code. so it came to 119 and in ontario we pay 13% taxes so i should be paying around $16 to the ups guy. I missed my package, but when i came home they left those delivery notices and it said i owed $36.32. Bringing the uggs i thot i was getting for $140 to $160. I called ups and they said ups charged the $16 tax and Canada customs charged an additional $20. she said packages over $20 always have to go thru customs clearance. she asked if i wanted the number for canada customs but i said no thanks. so all in all its not only the province tax u may also get charged by canada customs. did this happen to anyone else? Im wondering if i shud refuse the shipment. its not much more but im a little annoyed
> 
> (the last time i bought from shopbop i only got a 13% charge at the door but my item was only 30 dollars so i guess that was why)


 
I got my uggs today!! =) But yeah they charged me $30 in total for the fees.  That's really weird though cause I asked them and they said we wouldn't have to pay for any custom clearance when using ups worldwide saver. But.. I mean when you think about it, it's still so much cheaper to buy these uggs from shopbop.com than getting them in any canadian store, that charges you $250!! 

I wish shopbop.com uses the same shipping method that revolve does, that would be so much better haha.


----------



## underthesky

angelsandsome said:


> I just ordered the cardi's for $114.00 & free shipping:
> http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/Common.aspx?Brand=UGG&couponcode=UGG2509



Thanks, their deal is actually better than shopbob.


----------



## cocolee1976

Forgive me if this has been posted, but I just saw UGGS class tall boots on sale ($129 I think) on victoriassecret site. Colors are similar to what Nordstrom had a while back. 
I think you can still apply coupons (something like $15off for $100?)


----------



## Amazling

cocolee1976 said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted, but I just saw UGGS class tall boots on sale ($129 I think) on victoriassecret site. Colors are similar to what Nordstrom had a while back.
> I think you can still apply coupons (something like $15off for $100?)



Could you post a link? I just went there and still saw $180 as the price for classic tall. Thanks dear!


----------



## csre

cocolee1976 said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted, but I just saw UGGS class tall boots on sale ($129 I think) on victoriassecret site. Colors are similar to what Nordstrom had a while back.
> I think you can still apply coupons (something like $15off for $100?)


 I believe uggs are excluded from the fall09 (and most other) codes =( 

 I do not see them on sale at the page either


----------



## JuicyChanel

There is a new Ugg outlet at the Cabazon premium outlets near palm springs


----------



## Sweet-Toad

wow! thats amazin! i wish they had one here.

What do they sell there, do u no? and if they are a good price?


----------



## kweenovharts

yea I don't remember them having much, definitely non of the most popular stuff !


----------



## hypnoticpatcy

wow i better check the outlet in my town.


----------



## escstlu

<TABLE id=content_LETTER.BLOCK2 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD>*[FONT=Papyrus, Comic Sans MS, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]www.berkshoes.com[/FONT]*​*[FONT=Papyrus, Comic Sans MS, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Berk's Shoes October Ugg Sale - [/FONT]*
20% off all Ugg boots & shoes​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px" id=content_LETTER.BLOCK3 border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif; COLOR: #000000; FONT-SIZE: 10pt" align=left>[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]As the temperature drops, so do our prices on genuine sheepskin Ugg boots and moccasins for men and women. Please use the code below to enjoy 20% off all Ugg products on our website. Simply enter *OctUgg* in the promotion code field at checkout and you'll receive 20% off your new items! Use the coupon as many times as you like! Offer expires midnight Monday, October 26. 

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Coupon code: *OctUgg *[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## underthesky

escstlu said:


> <TABLE id=content_LETTER.BLOCK2 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD>*[FONT=Papyrus, Comic Sans MS, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]www.berkshoes.com[/FONT]*​*[FONT=Papyrus, Comic Sans MS, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Berk's Shoes October Ugg Sale - [/FONT]*
> 20% off all Ugg boots & shoes​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px" id=content_LETTER.BLOCK3 border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif; COLOR: #000000; FONT-SIZE: 10pt" align=left>[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]As the temperature drops, so do our prices on genuine sheepskin Ugg boots and moccasins for men and women. Please use the code below to enjoy 20% off all Ugg products on our website. Simply enter *OctUgg* in the promotion code field at checkout and you'll receive 20% off your new items! Use the coupon as many times as you like! Offer expires midnight Monday, October 26.
> 
> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Coupon code: *OctUgg *[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



This is an authorized store, right?


----------



## redrose000

JuicyChanel said:


> There is a new Ugg outlet at the Cabazon premium outlets near palm springs



Another Ugg outlet is located at Camarillio, CA 

Check Premium Outlet in your State they might have Uggs.


----------



## bombie

berkshoes.com doesn't seem to be in the authorized list...


----------



## iceflower

^ Berk's is legit.They have an actual physical store. If you look them up under Authorized Retailers and type in Cambridge MA, they are listed.


----------



## swtil1usionz

I checked with Nordstrom to see if they'll price match with Berks, but they didn't. Instead, they price matched with the 15% off from fleecefootwear.com.


----------



## bombie

iceflower said:


> ^ Berk's is legit.They have an actual physical store. If you look them up under Authorized Retailers and type in Cambridge MA, they are listed.


 
cool, thx a lot!


----------



## cocolee1976

Amazling said:


> Could you post a link? I just went there and still saw $180 as the price for classic tall. Thanks dear!




Hi
I saw it on VS clearance catalog. You'll have to enter # through search:
Classic tall boot: #22-234-822 ($124.99)
Classic Cardy boot: #22-234-818 ($89.99)

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...Link&cgname=OSCQONAVZZZ&prnbr=22-234822&atp=a

Although it didn't clearly say UGG from website, but it clearly said from UGG Australia on the catalog


----------



## Vinyl

cocolee1976 said:


> Hi
> I saw it on VS clearance catalog. You'll have to enter # through search:
> Classic tall boot: #22-234-822 ($124.99)
> Classic Cardy boot: #22-234-818 ($89.99)
> 
> http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...Link&cgname=OSCQONAVZZZ&prnbr=22-234822&atp=a
> 
> Although it didn't clearly say UGG from website, but it clearly said from UGG Australia on the catalog



Sold out online!


----------



## razberi416

I just bought my first pair of Uggs from sheepskinshoes.com and I think I got a pretty good deal.  

I had my eye on the Kensington boots, but then I found Cargo III boots in luggage brown on this website for $157 PLUS FREE shipping via UPS ground PLUS FREE Ugg boot keychain AND FREE replacement insoles when I used the coupon code 3xy99gft.  I bought the Ugg stain and water repelant spray for $8.50 also, so I ended up getting all of that for $166.45 shipped!  

They seem to have quite a few sale Uggs on there and all orders above $70 have the option of free shipping.  This is the link to the SALE Uggs page, but click around a bit and there are plenty of regular price deals, too.  As far as I know, the code above works with everything Ugg.

http://sheepskinshoes.com/store/UGG/Womens-UGG-Boots-On--SALE-1534.html


----------



## ellacoach

Lushabella said:


> Does anyone know how the Coquette fits? I'm a 9 but take an 8 in the Classic Talls/Shorts so does the same rule apply? Thanks!


 
the coquettes fit TTS. I am a size 8, but take a 7 in the classic tall/shorts, but I wear a size 8 in the coquettes.


----------



## blackberrylove5

razberi416 said:


> I just bought my first pair of Uggs from sheepskinshoes.com and I think I got a pretty good deal.
> 
> I had my eye on the Kensington boots, but then I found Cargo III boots in luggage brown on this website for $157 PLUS FREE shipping via UPS ground PLUS FREE Ugg boot keychain AND FREE replacement insoles when I used the coupon code 3xy99gft. I bought the Ugg stain and water repelant spray for $8.50 also, so I ended up getting all of that for $166.45 shipped!
> 
> They seem to have quite a few sale Uggs on there and all orders above $70 have the option of free shipping. This is the link to the SALE Uggs page, but click around a bit and there are plenty of regular price deals, too. As far as I know, the code above works with everything Ugg.
> 
> http://sheepskinshoes.com/store/UGG/Womens-UGG-Boots-On--SALE-1534.html


 
I've bought a pair there before. They were authentic and came pretty quick!


----------



## ivivi

i am looking for a pair classic mini everywhere.
has anyone seen one plz let me know
i want the sand or chocolate brown in size 7-8

thank you everyone


----------



## juicybrat

stoneridge (in canada) is selling the ugg cardys for $175 before tax =)


----------



## nyinstilettos

a friend told me that she saw uggs at costco for 99$ (classic short ones).  she's out in california.  i dont have a costco near me though!  anyone have such success??


----------



## Lzamare

nyinstilettos said:


> a friend told me that she saw uggs at costco for 99$ (classic short ones). she's out in california. i dont have a costco near me though! anyone have such success??


 
Will go tomorrow and report back


----------



## underthesky

Is it really UGG, I went to costco a month ago or so, there were look a like UGGs, I wonder if that's what she meant? But please do let us know...Thanks


----------



## cyberdiva

that's interesting...will if they were the ones that look like UGG's, it would only be $34.99. It's the Kirkland brand. If she said they were $99, they might be the real deal. Well I hope so!! I'm gonna stop by and check tomorrow.


----------



## coleab5

ivivi, you can find the ugg mini's on cozyboots.com 
I've never ordered from cozyboots, but they're listed as an authorized online retailer on uggs.com. 
Here's a link: http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-boot.shtml?group=173


----------



## allybugz

thegirlys said:


> Fleecefootwear has 15% off uggs use ugg15 & free shipping!!


 
thanks.. I ordered my daughter the classic boots in chocolate size 9 toddlers...  I almost bought them on Nordstroms @ full price.. good thing they don't have them in her size, I got it cheaper and with free shipping ... now we have matching uggs...


----------



## okSteph

swtil1usionz said:


> I checked with Nordstrom to see if they'll price match with Berks, but they didn't. Instead, they price matched with the 15% off from fleecefootwear.com.


They matched the 20% off for me 
Free shipping too so my order was $122 shipped.


----------



## iccug15

Nordstrom price matched for me when Saks was having the friends & family sale.  I got the ugg bailey button for 25% off... 112 and free shipping.  They're great with price matching but I guess it depends a lot on who you are working with...


----------



## pisdapisda79

I tried Nordstrom & they wouldn't honor the 15% from Fleecefootwear as they said that it wasn't an official seller of Uggs


----------



## Lushabella

ellacoach said:


> the coquettes fit TTS. I am a size 8, but take a 7 in the classic tall/shorts, but I wear a size 8 in the coquettes.



Thanks for responding!!!


----------



## Lushabella

okSteph said:


> They matched the 20% off for me
> Free shipping too so my order was $122 shipped.


From what site was the 20% off?? Thanks!


----------



## pupeluv

^^She had Nordstroms price match. Post #1153.


----------



## Lushabella

pupeluv said:


> ^^She had Nordstroms price match. Post #1153.


Thanks, I know but you need to tell them from which site are they offering 20% off Uggs. Thanks though...


----------



## underthesky

Lushabella said:


> Thanks, I know but you need to tell them from which site are they offering 20% off Uggs. Thanks though...


  berkshoes.com


----------



## spylove22

iccug15 said:


> Nordstrom price matched for me when Saks was having the friends & family sale. I got the ugg bailey button for 25% off... 112 and free shipping. They're great with price matching but I guess it depends a lot on who you are working with...


 
totally true, some SA or operators are really difficult.


----------



## angelsandsome

Shoesonashoestring.com has 25% off sale going on all UGGS


----------



## Lushabella

Thanks for all the great info!!!!


----------



## shp9690

for shoesonashoestring what is the code? i went on the site and the uggs are not on sale...


----------



## Lushabella

Can anyone help me find the Ugg Gisella for cheaper than $200?? I know Nordstrom will price match but only if the site has the boot. shoesonashoestring was great but no Gisella  They are for a b-day gift. Thanks!!!


----------



## evilllin

shp9690 said:


> for shoesonashoestring what is the code? i went on the site and the uggs are not on sale...


 
you have to click on their weekly deals website where all their boots are 25% off. i was able to get a price match on a pair of classic tall uggs at nordies  they also waived shipping
when you add to the cart on shoesonashoestring.com it says the code is BOOTBON09


----------



## sheanabelle

evilllin said:


> you have to click on their weekly deals website where all their boots are 25% off. i was able to get a price match on a pair of classic tall uggs at nordies  they also waived shipping
> when you add to the cart on shoesonashoestring.com it says the code is BOOTBON09



THANK you!!!!!! just got my classic tall in grey!


----------



## ivivi

coleab5 said:


> ivivi, you can find the ugg mini's on cozyboots.com
> I've never ordered from cozyboots, but they're listed as an authorized online retailer on uggs.com.
> Here's a link: http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-boot.shtml?group=173



Hi,just got chance to look at the thread. Thank you I will try them


----------



## pisdapisda79

Does shoesonashoestring  & Berkshoes sell authentic Uggs?


----------



## evilllin

pisdapisda79 said:


> Does shoesonashoestring & Berkshoes sell authentic Uggs?


 
if you go to this link on the ugg website http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx they have a list of authorized online sellers of uggs
shoesonastring is listed on there and berk(store)?


----------



## melikemochi

Thanks for the deal! Shoesonastring is out my size in the uggs, will Nordies still price match? Also, anyone know if Nordies wil waive tax since the website doesnt charge tax?


----------



## *want it all*

^ doubtful.  The last 2 times I've tried, I was denied.  Sz/color must be the same.


----------



## melikemochi

*want it all* said:


> ^ doubtful.  The last 2 times I've tried, I was denied.  Sz/color must be the same.



Thanks much for the info. Do you know if Nordstroms will waive the tax since the website doesnt charge it?


----------



## *want it all*

melikemochi said:


> Thanks much for the info. Do you know if Nordstroms will waive the tax since the website doesnt charge it?



You're welcome.  

IDK about tax waiving; usually nord will charge tax, per the shipping destination.  You could always ask...no harm in asking.


----------



## underthesky

berk is an authorized online stores too, it listed in ugg website....I am glad i haven't buy any uggs yet, i am going to get nordies to pricematch with shoesonashoestring


----------



## juicy_girl

nordies did price match for shoesonastring for me. got a pair of grey baileys =D


----------



## Ryki

How does the Bailey Button Ugg run, big?
I wear a size 9, wtah size should I order?


----------



## Ryki

juicy_girl said:


> nordies did price match for shoesonastring for me. got a pair of grey baileys =D


 
I tried price match with nordies, they didn't do it for me.
Did you call them or did it by live chat?


----------



## juicy_girl

I did live chat. it really depends on the CS rep that you get. keep on trying till you get one that will do it for you. I'm not sure about the sizing, I never tried on the baileys before but for all 3 pairs of uggs that I own I got a size 6 in them and I'm usually a size 7 in reg shoes. HTH =)


----------



## Ryki

juicy_girl said:


> I did live chat. it really depends on the CS rep that you get. keep on trying till you get one that will do it for you. I'm not sure about the sizing, I never tried on the baileys before but for all 3 pairs of uggs that I own I got a size 6 in them and I'm usually a size 7 in reg shoes. HTH =)


 
Thanks!


----------



## underthesky

Does Nordies only price match for sizes that shoesonastring has in stock? Can they pricematch for sizes that shoesonastring doesn't have in stock? Just curious...Thanks


----------



## sheanabelle

^ I think the color & size have to be on both sites.


----------



## juicy_girl

underthesky said:


> Does Nordies only price match for sizes that shoesonastring has in stock? Can they pricematch for sizes that shoesonastring doesn't have in stock? Just curious...Thanks



it really depends on the CS rep that you get. Some will and some won't so just keep trying till they give it to you =)


----------



## shosho811

just got Nordies to price match some Classic Tall Boots, used the 25% off from shoesonashoestring.com. 

did not price match on the tax though


----------



## smartandfab

Thanks ladies! Just got my classic talls in black. Just what I wanted! Now, if I could only find the Frye's I wanted on sale...


----------



## Elizabethd1012

juicy_girl said:


> nordies did price match for shoesonastring for me. got a pair of grey baileys =D


 
Did shoesonastring have the baileys?  I called nordies to price match but they said no since the competitor didn't have the baileys!!!


----------



## spammieiam

Yay, I got Nordstrom to do a price match! And I'm picking them up from the local store, so no shipping fee  Finally got my first pair of UGGs, black cardys.

FYI Ladies, definitely do the price matching via Live Chat. I also found that the associates couldn't find the 'coupon' price so I realized that you got to click on the top banner first then the photo to activate the 'coupon' then the UGGs start on page 8. Otherwise the 'coupon' prices don't show up. Good luck!


----------



## pupeluv

Elizabethd1012 said:


> Did shoesonastring have the baileys? I called nordies to price match but they said no since the competitor didn't have the baileys!!!


No, they did'nt have them, I like those too. Shoes.com has them and if you go through ********* it's 11% cashback, I have'nt purchased any yet.


----------



## bombie

pupeluv said:


> No, they did'nt have them, I like those too. Shoes.com has them and if you go through ********* it's 11% cashback, I have'nt purchased any yet.


 
Actually they did, they were all there yesterday, but today nada, gone.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

I tried several times to get Nordies to price match the baileys but nothing!!!   I am heart broken!  LOL


----------



## Elizabethd1012

I'm 5'5 should I get the classic tall or short?  I have both already but I need new pairs but idk which one I like better!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Elizabethd1012 said:


> I'm 5'5 should I get the classic tall or short?  I have both already but I need new pairs but idk which one I like better!!!




you should post in the shoes section, you'll get more help!


----------



## mintpearl

Elizabethd1012 said:


> I'm 5'5 should I get the classic tall or short?  I have both already but I need new pairs but idk which one I like better!!!



I'm the same height and have this same dilemma myself!  I only own short ones though I have the long one on the way to me.. but I would think the short ones are easier to wear with more outfits in general...since the longer ones won't always work with every pants/jeans? 

How do you tend to choose which to wear between your tall or short?

I could use some help myself!


----------



## Swanky

ladies, this is a deals forum, please ask off topic questions in the appropriate forum{s}


----------



## bhalpop

I just had Nordies price match on a pair of Kensingtons. Everywhere I looked they were $200.  I got them for 149!! This will be my third pair of UGGs I just love them as I have to go outside in the snow for my job. And these are perfect as I dress pretty casually because it's cold and snowy most times in the winter.


----------



## truecoloryu

bhalpop said:


> I just had Nordies price match on a pair of Kensingtons. Everywhere I looked they were $200. I got them for 149!! This will be my third pair of UGGs I just love them as I have to go outside in the snow for my job. And these are perfect as I dress pretty casually because it's cold and snowy most times in the winter.


 
How did this work? Did you get a discounted price somewhere and contact Nordies? Would you explain a little more? Thank you.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Shoesonashoestring has the baileys again!! Nordies will price match!


----------



## nb06

Ugg Sale at Eilatan.com 
ENTER CODE: LOPRO25 FOR $25 OFF LO PRO, CODE: CABLE20 FOR ARGYLES, CODE CARDY15 FOR CARDY OFFER EXPIRES SUNDAY NOV 1st 11:59PM PST. VALID ON SPECIFIC UGG BOOTS ONLY, LOWER PRICED


----------



## pupeluv

Elizabethd1012 said:


> Shoesonashoestring has the baileys again!! Nordies will price match!


 

http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/SearchPage.aspx?q=Ugg&Start=1&res=32

On what page?, I do'nt see any Baileys.


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Here:

http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/P...romCart=False&iscoupon=false&couponprice=0.00

Picking up my chestnut baileys today!


----------



## sparkling*diva

wrong thread....got told off!


----------



## Swanky

again




swanky mama of three said:


> ladies, this is a deals forum, please ask off topic questions in the appropriate forum{s}


----------



## sparkling*diva

wrng thread.


----------



## Swanky

Actually I HAVE been reminding people before you posted 
Sorry we're such a pain to you but people actually subscribe to this thread.  They get notified by e-mail when there's new deals added. . . except when they get here they read the 300th question about sizing, in a DEALS Forum.
See what I mean?

People actually complain about this  There's a shoe forum for questions like your's and if you search, I bet there's many answers already posted 

:back2topic:


----------



## Swanky

You were "told off"?
Oh c'mon . . . a Mod reminding people isn't that bad, LOL!


----------



## sparkling*diva

*Ugg Nightfall's....couldnt find these anywhere else..£90 off *


http://www.mandmdirect.com/ProductDetail.asp?ProductID=100089


----------



## bhalpop

truecoloryu said:


> How did this work? Did you get a discounted price somewhere and contact Nordies? Would you explain a little more? Thank you.


  i pulled up the website on shoesonashoestring and checked that they were elligilble and they had the boots available in my size. I then went to Nordstrom's and clicked on the customer service chat button. They asked for my question and I typed in price match on Uggs Kensington. I was then connected with a cs agent who asked for my details and then confirmed that they would do it. Itook maybe  10 minutes in all! I then gave him my personal info (addy and cc etc.) and they are on their way to my home. I just felt more comfortable dealing with Nordies since I know they are a great company to deal with!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got my Baily's from Nordies w/price match from the Marine Corp Exchange flyer for $119!!!!!


----------



## Lushabella

Anyone see the Ugg Gisella at a better price than $200??


----------



## Elizabethd1012

DC-Cutie said:


> I got my Baily's from Nordies w/price match from the Marine Corp Exchange flyer for $119!!!!!


 
You could have gotten them for 112 using the shoesonastring site and getting nordies to match that!!!


----------



## wingki

when I go to the shoesonastring web site I do not see the Baily's for 112. can someone post the link?


----------



## zhanglin5

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2976581...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007718&P=1

'Suburb Crochet'  for 119.9


----------



## bombie

any other site with similar discount? shoesonastring is quickly running out of sizes


----------



## DC-Cutie

Elizabethd1012 said:


> You could have gotten them for 112 using the shoesonastring site and getting nordies to match that!!!



I wanted instant satisfaction


----------



## quynn

ladies! there are some uggs on sale at victoria secret, plus you can use the code " 20clear" for an extra 20% off, dont forget about the free shipping code either. Plus u will get a giftcard from $10-$500 for any online order. great deal! last year i got a giftcard for $50 . enjoy!!!


----------



## fluffy614

Nordies did a price match for me also.  I got the Baileys Thank you girls for sharing all this info!


----------



## LVobsessed415

marshalls in novato, has quite a few styles of uggs on sale for about 45% off.


----------



## RTA

My deepest thanks to the tPF who posted about Nordstrom pricematching shoesonashoestring.  I crossed several people off my Christmas list and got a great discount too.


----------



## underthesky

quynn said:


> ladies! there are some uggs on sale at victoria secret, plus you can use the code " 20clear" for an extra 20% off, dont forget about the free shipping code either. Plus u will get a giftcard from $10-$500 for any online order. great deal! last year i got a giftcard for $50 . enjoy!!!



I tried and the code doesn't work for ugg.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

OMG ladies I am so happy that I got Nordies to price match instead of buying from these random websites!!  I just saw something on TV how a bunch of "authorized" ugg retailers were caught selling fake uggs!!!!  I have been trying to look for a link online with the list but I can't find it.


----------



## quynn

underthesky said:


> I tried and the code doesn't work for ugg.


yes it does, i got a pair of cardy for $70 lastnight ( they were $89 before extra 20%) . they are out of stock now, but they still got some rainboot left in the clearance section. if you read the detail for extra 20% off, it didnt say exclude uggs


----------



## underthesky

quynn said:


> yes it does, i got a pair of cardy for $70 lastnight ( they were $89 before extra 20%) . they are out of stock now, but they still got some rainboot left in the clearance section. if you read the detail for extra 20% off, it didnt say exclude uggs



The code is "20clear", right? Is there other item I must be buying with UGG for the code to be valid?


----------



## underthesky

Actually it says the code requires me to add specific item to the shopping cart


----------



## truecoloryu

bhalpop said:


> i pulled up the website on shoesonashoestring and checked that they were elligilble and they had the boots available in my size. I then went to Nordstrom's and clicked on the customer service chat button. They asked for my question and I typed in price match on Uggs Kensington. I was then connected with a cs agent who asked for my details and then confirmed that they would do it. Itook maybe 10 minutes in all! I then gave him my personal info (addy and cc etc.) and they are on their way to my home. I just felt more comfortable dealing with Nordies since I know they are a great company to deal with!


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.shopdressonline.com/ugg.html*


*Code:   TOASTY20*


----------



## bagachondriac




----------



## lkittylkat

underthesky said:


> The code is "20clear", right? Is there other item I must be buying with UGG for the code to be valid?



I got the same msg about adding an item...


----------



## mielikki55

Too bad there's no classics this time around.  I bought short Uggs from them last year when they had the 30% off sale.


----------



## juicybrat

underthesky said:


> Actually it says the code requires me to add specific item to the shopping cart



20clear is for extra 20% off sale items, i believe


----------



## *suzi*

I just had Nordies match the Shoesonashoestring. Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## fluffy614

I just called back and had Nordies match 2 more pair for me.  I didn't see the Kensingtons earlier... I'm !!! Suzi we must have been on at the same time with live chat!


----------



## Ellie Mae

SHOPDRESSONLINE - 20% off UGG

http://www.shopdressonline.com/ugg.html

CODE: TOASTY20 at checkout

Not many styles... 

Argyle Cardy
Coquette Slipper
Dakota Moc
Millcreek
Wallingford

No Exp date shown


----------



## *suzi*

fluffy614 said:


> I just called back and had Nordies match 2 more pair for me. I didn't see the Kensingtons earlier... I'm !!! Suzi we must have been on at the same time with live chat!


 

YAY! You gotta love this place. We are going broke saving money!


----------



## fluffy614

*suzi* said:


> YAY! You gotta love this place. We are going broke saving money!


 

I never thought of it that way but you're right!!!


----------



## nycbaggirl

Lord and Taylor (NYC) is having a charity event next week.  I beleive the deal is you spend $5.00 for a ticket and received 20% off one item.  If you buy four tickets you get one additional ticket for free ($20 buys 5 tickets) The lady in accessories told me Ugg's would not be excluded from this one event. I was looking at the Uggs gloves and hats and asked her if they will ever be marked down.  That is when she told me about the event.
 I need to go back tomorrow and will grab the flyer to confirm.  I beleive they are pre-saleing for this event.  Not sure if it's jut the NYC store or all stores.


----------



## Coif

nycbaggirl said:


> Lord and Taylor (NYC) is having a charity event next week. I beleive the deal is you spend $5.00 for a ticket and received 20% off one item. If you buy four tickets you get one additional ticket for free ($20 buys 5 tickets) The lady in accessories told me Ugg's would not be excluded from this one event. I was looking at the Uggs gloves and hats and asked her if they will ever be marked down. That is when she told me about the event.
> I need to go back tomorrow and will grab the flyer to confirm. I beleive they are pre-saleing for this event. Not sure if it's jut the NYC store or all stores.


 

Thanks! I'm going to look into this as well. Please post the flyer here if possible!

Thanks!


----------



## bootiepatootie

I am looking for the Bailey Button Uggs. Does anyone know of a reputable place where I can get them with a discount code or sale of any kind?


----------



## canada's

has anyone seen the tall sundance in black on sale anywhere?

they aren't available (i guess they don't carry them) on shoestring.com. TIA!


----------



## nomayyy

I purchased a pair of chestnut emu outback shoes at revolveclothing.com!
They're originally $132 US but with the 'tobiinstyle30' code, I got 30% off.  Boots came up to $92 US, awesome deal!

They also have the emu stinger lo and hi, and the new style where the shaft is rolled down.


----------



## Swanky

Let's keep this about UGGS only please


----------



## nycbaggirl

nycbaggirl said:


> Lord and Taylor (NYC) is having a charity event next week. I beleive the deal is you spend $5.00 for a ticket and received 20% off one item. If you buy four tickets you get one additional ticket for free ($20 buys 5 tickets) The lady in accessories told me Ugg's would not be excluded from this one event. I was looking at the Uggs gloves and hats and asked her if they will ever be marked down. That is when she told me about the event.
> I need to go back tomorrow and will grab the flyer to confirm. I beleive they are pre-saleing for this event. Not sure if it's jut the NYC store or all stores.


 
Just confirmed Tuesday November 10- L&T will have 20% off all Uggs. You need to make a $5.00 donation to charity in order to receive the discount. 
I beleive they are pre-saleing now. 
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/static...YC_Benefit_Bash_Gorilla_Marketing_Handout.pdf


----------



## hmfishy

Swell.com has a small selection of Uggs, and they're 20% off with the code *TWITTER20* right now. 

It says on their twitter page that it excludes Uggs, but when I put a pair in my cart it took $22 off. Guess it actually is valid...


----------



## canada's

does lord and taylor do charge sends?

they closed all of our lord and taylors a few years ago.


----------



## liz1970

Thank you hmfishy, the SWELL.COM  code TWITTER20 worked for me too!  BTW, for anyone wondering, Swell is an authorized Ugg flagship store that happens to sell online (so their website doesn't show up on the Ugg _online _retailer list, you just have to type in their location, which is San Clemente)


----------



## h0neylyn

Thanks for posting regarding the price match for nordies. I was able to do it for the Kensington boot. Only thing is that it's on backorder til Nov. 20.


----------



## bombie

anyone seen bailey chestnut 7 on sale anywhere?


----------



## underthesky

I am looking for Bailey Chestnut too


----------



## SweetCherries

This Sunday only from 10:00am-1:00pm 30% off all reg price merchandise, 10% off sale items, including Uggs


----------



## Peony216

Has anyone purchased from them?  Would you share ur experience w/ them?  TIA.


----------



## underthesky

I went to their website, holly cow, the price is way expensive, the Bailey is over $ 200 already discounted.


----------



## cyberdiva

bombie said:


> anyone seen bailey chestnut 7 on sale anywhere?


 
Just have Nordies price match shoesonashoestring.com for 25% off. The Bailey boot in chestnut is on their website right now.


----------



## mumum

I too got them to price match shoesonashoestring using livechat. Thank you all who help make this known to us on this thread. Great group


----------



## berri716

Just got Nordstrom to price-match the 25% off from shoesonastring.com for the classic short & kensington!!!  Saved $85!!!!! Thanks so much ladies


----------



## gucci girl

just got nordies to price match, for my bailey button thanks ladies!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks for this thread ladies!! I'm going to try and get the grey baileys - did a lot of you go down one size? I'm thinking I'll go try them on today at Nordies after work.


----------



## bruinsfan

I just got the Bailey Button in Chestnut at Nordstrom w/25% (thanks to price matching shoesonashoestring.com).


----------



## flipchickmc

^Do they have to have your size showing in stock on shoesonashoestring to do a price match thru Nordies?


----------



## cyberdiva

flipchickmc said:


> ^Do they have to have your size showing in stock on shoesonashoestring to do a price match thru Nordies?


 
no, as long as the color and style is the same Nordies will do it! Hurry because shoesonashoestring.com's sale is over on Nov. 8th!


----------



## flipchickmc

cyberdiva said:


> no, as long as the color and style is the same Nordies will do it! Hurry because shoesonashoestring.com's sale is over on Nov. 8th!


 
Thanks!


----------



## wingki

do you know if any other department stores will price match? the last time I ordered something from nordstrom I got hit with a $60.00 UPS/customs charge. and my purchase only costed $100.00!


----------



## underthesky

Yes, you can order Bailey from Nordstrom with price match with shoesonashoestring. I know that shoesonashoestring doesn't have bailey in popular color such as Chestnut in several sizes, but you can still get Bailey from Nordstrom in Chestnut or other colors in all sizes from Nordies. I just ordered Bailey Chestnut size 8 from Nordies.


----------



## underthesky

wingki said:


> do you know if any other department stores will price match? the last time I ordered something from nordstrom I got hit with a $60.00 UPS/customs charge. and my purchase only costed $100.00!



It is something huge or perhaps surcharge? Where it ship and what did you buy? I found it's odd Nordies would charge $ 60 for shipping.


----------



## calicocat

It's not Nordies, but Canadian customs.. They'll charge duties (percentage varies) to 'imported' goods/purchases from the US. UPS handles the duties/customs. 



underthesky said:


> It is something huge or perhaps surcharge? Where it ship and what did you buy? I found it's odd Nordies would charge $ 60 for shipping.


----------



## wingki

is there any way i can avoid the Canadian customs?



calicocat said:


> It's not Nordies, but Canadian customs.. They'll charge duties (percentage varies) to 'imported' goods/purchases from the US.


----------



## bethtx_2000

The Walking Company has selected styles up to 39% off on their website plus free shipping for orders over $100.


----------



## calicocat

Well, that's against the law LOL.. 

You may be able to save UPS handling fees by having the purchases shipped via USPS. However you still have to pay applicable duties for any items (costing more than $50) that are manufactured by non-NAFTA countries. 

If your items are manufactured in US or Mexico, and/or cost less than $50, you may be exempt. 



wingki said:


> is there any way i can avoid the Canadian customs?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Got Them!!! All together it came to $119! (which including free shipping and the MD tax) I got black but if I don't like that color and want to exchange she said I could at any Nordstrom....

Love this forum!! thanks again ladies....


----------



## h0neylyn

flipchickmc said:


> ^Do they have to have your size showing in stock on shoesonashoestring to do a price match thru Nordies?



The rep I spoke to said they didn't have to have your size so she let me order my size which was not in stock at shoesonashoestring. I guess it all depends on the rep.


----------



## underthesky

SweetCherries said:


> This Sunday only from 10:00am-1:00pm 30% off all reg price merchandise, 10% off sale items, including Uggs



this is a canadian store and they do price match. Their prices are expensive but at least they do price match and since it's a canadian store, you don't have to pay for tax. But you probably want to check with uggaustralia if they are authorized retailer, KWIM?


----------



## flipchickmc

h0neylyn said:


> The rep I spoke to said they didn't have to have your size so she let me order my size which was not in stock at shoesonashoestring. I guess it all depends on the rep.


 
Yeah, size wasn't an issue when I did the live chat.  I got the Bailey Button in grey and can't wait!   Thanks for the heads up ladies.



Nordstrom has a few Ugg styles on sale for 33% off right now:  Suburb Crochet, Surfcat, Sundance, Ultimate Tas, Brookfield and some others.


----------



## wingki

thanks! 



underthesky said:


> this is a canadian store and they do price match. Their prices are expensive but at least they do price match and since it's a canadian store, you don't have to pay for tax. But you probably want to check with uggaustralia if they are authorized retailer, KWIM?


----------



## calicocat

Canadian residents: no duties, just PST and GST, but at least the 3-5 days UPS shipping is free 



wingki said:


> thanks!


----------



## love_012

SweetCherries said:


> This Sunday only from 10:00am-1:00pm 30% off all reg price merchandise, 10% off sale items, including Uggs




Do you need a code or will the discount be applied immediately? Is this available in-store as well?


----------



## hfxshopgirl

love_012 said:


> Do you need a code or will the discount be applied immediately? Is this available in-store as well?


 
it's online and in store.  the code for online is 777000012620


----------



## yc68

Has anyone got UGG from onlineshoes.com?  It has the Brookfield in my size, they are so cute!


----------



## love_012

hfxshopgirl said:


> it's online and in store.  the code for online is 777000012620



thx


----------



## bombie

Ooo hoo, got my bailey from nordie too, thanks a lot everyone


----------



## wontonies

It worked! Thank you ladies! I got myself a pair of classic tall and kensington! I can't wait to get them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gotta luv Marshall's - I scored a pair of Suburb Crochet for $79 in a size 8.  However, I saw other pair in various sizes priced at $99.  

So as of this very typing moment, DC-Cutie DOES NOT NEED ANOTHER PAIR OF UGGS....  

*FYI: DC/NoVa are ladies - I found them at Marshall's Baily's Crossroads, shopping center across from Trader Joes.  Saw plenty of size 10s, a few 6's and couple of 8's in heather brown and some really light color (don't know the name)*


----------



## aquarius4u

hey, bloomingdales is having FF event this 11/11 to 13. UGGS is included for 20% off
call Sheba Vignale Cell- 404.434.2192
Work- 404.495.2866 or her email address  sheba034@yahoo.com
She is a wonderful SA to work with and currently doing pre-sale.


----------



## rosymerry

Getzs.com has a 20% off coupon going on right now for all footwear including Uggs.  It expires on Sunday 11/15/2009.
Coupon code: FW110909

I'm getting a pair of Classic Tall boots in gray for $144 with free shipping!


----------



## fluffy614

aquarius4u said:


> hey, bloomingdales is having FF event this 11/11 to 13. UGGS is included for 20% off
> call Sheba Vignale Cell- 404.434.2192
> Work- 404.495.2866 or her email address sheba034@yahoo.com
> She is a wonderful SA to work with and currently doing pre-sale.


 
The email I received said that Uggs are excluded.  Is that just online ?


----------



## 1007

rosymerry said:


> Getzs.com has a 20% off coupon going on right now for all footwear including Uggs.  It expires on Sunday 11/15/2009.
> Coupon code: FW110909
> 
> I'm getting a pair of Classic Tall boots in gray for $144 with free shipping!



Great deal! Free shipping, no taxes and they are authorized too! 
But hurry up if you want a specific style!!!

...unfortunately they got the Bailey only in grey and black (very few sizes left btw) and the Cardy in fig is gone as well! 
Sometimes I wish my taste was a little less convetional 

Oh, idea: U think there is a way I can get Nordstrom to match it and order the colors/sizes that are not available on getzs.com?!?


----------



## bombie

Where can I find UGG mini? Let alone discounted one, but I don't know where to get regular priced ones either, seems like sold out everywhere...


----------



## hfxshopgirl

for canadians who missed out on softmoc's 30% off f&f, they now have 20% off regular price and 10% off sale until the 15th - code 777000012678


----------



## AgelessHarmony

[QUOT]hey, bloomingdales is having FF event this 11/11 to 13. UGGS is included for 20% off
call Sheba Vignale Cell- 404.434.2192
Work- 404.495.2866 or her email address sheba034@yahoo.com
She is a wonderful SA to work with and currently doing pre-sale.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I sent Sheba an inquiry email. I hope it works for the Uggs I've been eyeing.


----------



## Lzamare

bombie said:


> Where can I find UGG mini? Let alone discounted one, but I don't know where to get regular priced ones either, seems like sold out everywhere...


 

i saw them in Marshalls


----------



## redrose000

AgelessHarmony said:


> [QUOT]hey, bloomingdales is having FF event this 11/11 to 13. UGGS is included for 20% off
> call Sheba Vignale Cell- 404.434.2192
> Work- 404.495.2866 or her email address sheba034@yahoo.com
> She is a wonderful SA to work with and currently doing pre-sale.


 


> Thanks! I sent Sheba an inquiry email. I hope it works for the Uggs I've been eyeing.



I tried the online code, it won't work on UGGs.


----------



## pupeluv

^^I tried it too and it did'nt work.


----------



## buim87

Neiman Marcus is having the sale. Ugg is 25% off, so it would come out to be $135 for the classic tall. They have both class tall ans short on Sale. Check those out ladies. It will be over tonight


----------



## mistyknightwin

My bailey's arrived today and I am in love! great fit I went with my reg. size - now I'm looking for them at the same price in brown...


----------



## redrose000

buim87 said:


> Neiman Marcus is having the sale. Ugg is 25% off, so it would come out to be $135 for the classic tall. They have both class tall ans short on Sale. Check those out ladies. It will be over tonight



I believe the ones on sale are children and infant sizes, not adults. 
Thanks though.


----------



## buim87

redrose000 said:


> I believe the ones on sale are children and infant sizes, not adults.
> Thanks though.


  It's was the regular/aldult Ugg when i checked it at 4pm. however, UGG is not even on the list of designer sale anymore. That's wierd


----------



## aquarius4u

Hi Guys, you have to email her or give her a call. She told me it is included .Goodluck!!!!


redrose000 said:


> I tried the online code, it won't work on UGGs.


----------



## deb118

Has anyone seen Uggs Cargo III boots size 8 in chestnut or espresso? Thanx


----------



## julietayq

any other sales info? thanks


----------



## xpiscesx

I have two questions & I hope this is the right place to ask.... I am looking for UGG Coquette slippers in Sand & UGG Kensington boots in black.  Does anyone know any sites that are having sales right now?  I also wanted to ask if UGG Kensington boots fit the same as their cardy boots?  Thank you!!!


----------



## swtil1usionz

Has anyone dealt with Sheba for Uggs? I just don't know if I'm comfortable giving somebody my credit card info over the phone when I don't know them....


----------



## Elizabethd1012

mistyknightwin said:


> My bailey's arrived today and I am in love! great fit I went with my reg. size - now I'm looking for them at the same price in brown...


 
I had gotten a pair of classic tall from Nordies at 25% off with the shoes string website price match but I returned them to the store and they allowed me to use the 25% off toward the Baileys in brown!    You should try!  I think that website still has that sale and nordies will match.


----------



## shoelove

Hi Did you see UGGS cheaper on another website? Ive just googled name you mentioned and website that came up was ' shoes on a shoestring' but dont seem to be any cheaper? 

Will they price match if you print out the page from another website and bring it instore?

thanks.


----------



## underthesky

shoelove said:


> Hi Did you see UGGS cheaper on another website? Ive just googled name you mentioned and website that came up was ' shoes on a shoestring' but dont seem to be any cheaper?
> 
> Will they price match if you print out the page from another website and bring it instore?
> 
> thanks.



I think their 25% off discount ended on the 8th.


----------



## redrose000

swtil1usionz said:


> Has anyone dealt with Sheba for Uggs? I just don't know if I'm comfortable giving somebody my credit card info over the phone when I don't know them....



I was informed by her that Uggs are excluded from the sale. Did anybody else get an answer from her?


----------



## swtil1usionz

redrose000 said:


> I was informed by her that Uggs are excluded from the sale. Did anybody else get an answer from her?


 

I e-mailed her and she said it was included. How weird...


----------



## DD Wan

http://www.thedenimzone.com/index.php?main_page=index

Very good price for Uggs~~~


----------



## julietayq

anyone knows if it's a legit retailer? i dont find it listed on UGG's website
thanks




DD Wan said:


> http://www.thedenimzone.com/index.php?main_page=index
> 
> Very good price for Uggs~~~


----------



## xpiscesx

DD Wan said:


> http://www.thedenimzone.com/index.php?main_page=index
> 
> Very good price for Uggs~~~


 
does this site sell authentic uggs?  I noticed they have Christian Louboutin's for prices that dont seem right.  I cant imagine how they are authentic for that price.  Just wondering.....


----------



## mistyknightwin

Elizabethd1012 said:


> I had gotten a pair of classic tall from Nordies at 25% off with the shoes string website price match but I returned them to the store and they allowed me to use the 25% off toward the Baileys in brown!    You should try!  I think that website still has that sale and nordies will match.



Even if i want to keep the ones I have u think they will sell me another pair for the sale price?


----------



## xxalixx

Finally got my UGG from nordstrom after the price match with shoesonashoestring.com right before the discount ended! Thanks girls!


----------



## swtil1usionz

Authorized retailer Fleecefootwear.com 15% off code:Ugg15


----------



## jubanegra

Victoria's Secret:
Ugg Classic cardy convertible sweater boot, pink sorbet, size 7 - $89.99
VS always have good deals on Ugg boots.


----------



## shoelove

Do victoria secret stock UGGS instore or online only? thanks.


----------



## SassieMe

jubanegra said:


> Victoria's Secret:
> Ugg Classic cardy convertible sweater boot, pink sorbet, size 7 - $89.99
> VS always have good deals on Ugg boots.



Thanks for the tip!  I'm going to check this out!


----------



## pupeluv

shoelove said:


> Do victoria secret stock UGGS instore or online only? thanks.


 
Online and catalog only.


----------



## Dolly6637

jubanegra said:


> Victoria's Secret:
> Ugg Classic cardy convertible sweater boot, pink sorbet, size 7 - $89.99
> VS always have good deals on Ugg boots.


 

Now they have a sz 8 in Pink Sorbet


----------



## marinachkaa

Dolly6637 said:


> Now they have a sz 8 in Pink Sorbet


 


how are you girls seeing that price for those uggs? i cant seem to find them. thanks!


----------



## nb06

eastbay.com
Classic cardys in pink sorbet 79.99 size 7 and 11 also in color pool for 79.99 size 6,7,8,9, and 11.
http://www.eastbay.com/searchresults/keyword:UGG+womens/?cm=57831P


----------



## VirginLambie

Do you order a size smaller in Uggs?


----------



## kmks

Thanks so much, just ordered my daughter a pair of purple from fleecefootwear.com for around $75.  This is absolutely the last pair of uggs I'm buying her this year.


----------



## jilly

swtil1usionz said:


> Authorized retailer Fleecefootwear.com 15% off code:Ugg15



thanks for the post! i just ordered a pair of Roseberrys in sand! they'll be my first pair of UGGs


----------



## Vinyl

I'm looking for a good deal on the Dakotas... a friend's birthday is coming up soon & she REALLY wants those!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

mistyknightwin said:


> Even if i want to keep the ones I have u think they will sell me another pair for the sale price?


 
I would bring the packing slip and try.  Explain to the sales associate that you wanted another pair!  Good luck


----------



## missmndz

The eastbay.com cardy's have all been snatched up!  man...anymore deals?


----------



## BurberryGirl

Eastbay states that the Cardy boot is true to size and order your regular size, but Nordstrom and fleece.com say order one size down. Does any one own the Cardy to tell me before I buy? Thanks


----------



## AgelessHarmony

redrose000 said:


> I was informed by her that Uggs are excluded from the sale. Did anybody else get an answer from her?


 
I never heard back from her.


----------



## AgelessHarmony

redrose000 said:


> I tried the online code, it won't work on UGGs.


 

Thanks! I just saw your message.


----------



## alec_mcbeal

did anyone know uggs will be onsale again for 80% on 6pm? because as I wake up no more available sizes and styles, I thought its its all gone!  Yay ...


----------



## 1007

Hey Ladies!

I am sure you can help me with this one 

I was wondering how many times a year UGG brings out new collections. Just Fall and Spring or all four seasons? Basically what I would like to know is if there are more winter boots coming up or if all styles have been released for this season...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lindapi

I received an email, 80% off Uggs at 6pm this weekend!
Only slippers and other summer stuff.


----------



## ladybug80

BurberryGirl said:


> Eastbay states that the Cardy boot is true to size and order your regular size, but Nordstrom and fleece.com say order one size down. Does any one own the Cardy to tell me before I buy? Thanks


I normally wear a size 7, I bought the Cardy boot in size 6 and it fits perfect.


----------



## Sweet-Toad

did anyone go to bloomingdales store and see if the uggs were excluded or no in their friends and family for this weekend? if not, il go and see lol


----------



## 1007

*UGG SALES:*

Here are a few sales I found! Check for yourself on the uggaustralia.com: They are from AUTHORIZED RETAILERS only...

http://www.bootbay.com/bootbay/sear...swer=881&search_freetext=clearancE+UGG&s_id=0
(Go here for the 'Suburb Crochet': $111 instead of $180, also on sale: 'Mayfaire' and 'Knightsbridge')


http://bootbarn.ws/newsletter/Promo/Winter_Promo/Gift_Guide/Winter_Promo_GG.htm 
(On the bottom of the page: 25% off 'Suburb Crochet' and 'Upside', ends tomorrow, I think!)


http://www.boulderrunningcompany.co...reetext=ugg&npp_dropdown=20&sortby_dropdown=5 
(All sale styles are on the 1st page here; e.g. 'Rainier' for $89)


http://www.citysports.com/citysport...clearance+Footwear+Women's+Outdoor+Ugg&s_id=0
(Buy 2 of these already clearence UGG shoes and get ANOTHER 20% off both)


http://www.cozyboots.com/lastchance-ugg.shtml
(Up to 50% off many 2008 styles) 


http://bootworld.com/
(Go to Advanced Search, type "UGG" as Keyword and select 'specials' as Category ...4 pages of UGG sales)


http://www.designerstudiostore.com/ugg-australia-c-431.html
(15% off 2009 striped styles!)


*I will edit and update this post as soon as I have found more sales.
Have fun ladies! =)*


----------



## Muslickz

1007 said:


> http://www.cozyboots.com/lastchance-ugg.shtml
> (Up to 50% off many 2008 styles)



Thanks!!! This worked out great.. I saved over $200 Christmas Shopping!

-Mus


----------



## missmndz

https://www.soundfeet.com/cart.php?m=product_list&pageNumber=&c=177&v=&sortBy=PriceLoHi&search=&shopByPrice=

Soundfeet.com has Camo Short boots in blk/blue and blk/brwn for $89.99


----------



## Lzamare

missmndz said:


> The eastbay.com cardy's have all been snatched up!  man...anymore deals?


 

Left my purse in my car at work, left the cardy's in the basket and went home and forgot to check out :cry:


----------



## Lzamare

UGG® Australia 'Suburb Crochet' 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2976581...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-e_pcslvMUMFy7pBOEzw2kg
$119.90


----------



## Agelessme

1007 said:


> *UGG SALES:*
> 
> Here are a few sales I found! Check for yourself on the uggaustralia.com: They are from AUTHORIZED RETAILERS only...
> 
> http://www.bootbay.com/bootbay/sear...swer=881&search_freetext=clearancE+UGG&s_id=0
> (Go here for the 'Suburb Crochet': $111 instead of $180, also on sale: 'Mayfaire' and 'Knightsbridge')
> 
> 
> http://bootbarn.ws/newsletter/Promo/Winter_Promo/Gift_Guide/Winter_Promo_GG.htm
> (On the bottom of the page: 25% off 'Suburb Crochet' and 'Upside', ends tomorrow, I think!)
> 
> 
> http://www.boulderrunningcompany.co...reetext=ugg&npp_dropdown=20&sortby_dropdown=5
> (All sale styles are on the 1st page here; e.g. 'Rainier' for $89)
> 
> 
> http://www.citysports.com/citysport...clearance+Footwear+Women's+Outdoor+Ugg&s_id=0
> (Buy 2 of these already clearence UGG shoes and get ANOTHER 20% off both)
> 
> 
> http://www.cozyboots.com/lastchance-ugg.shtml
> (Up to 50% off many 2008 styles)
> 
> 
> http://bootworld.com/
> (Go to Advanced Search, type "UGG" as Keyword and select 'specials' as Category ...4 pages of UGG sales)
> 
> 
> http://www.designerstudiostore.com/ugg-australia-c-431.html
> (15% off 2009 striped styles!)
> 
> 
> *I will edit and update this post as soon as I have found more sales.*
> *Have fun ladies! =)*


----------



## Swanky

Ladies!  Please visit our Glass Slipper for all off topic comments/questions; like sizing, new styles, etc. . . .

This threads should be deals only please 



1007 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I am sure you can help me with this one
> 
> I was wondering how many times a year UGG brings out new collections. Just Fall and Spring or all four seasons? Basically what I would like to know is if there are more winter boots coming up or if all styles have been released for this season...
> 
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## 1007

http://www.outdoorsportsguys.com/istar.asp?a=29&search=ugg*&sortby=&numperpage=999&pos=0

Good discounts on Sunburst, Kona and others... 35%


...hm i'm not commenting the above but hopefully it brought some kind of satisfaction


----------



## xpiscesx

Catalina Surf Wrap Boot ~ $125 size 10
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D4971


----------



## harlem_cutie

Costco has the mini boots for $125 and men's boots for $130. This was Costco in Brooklyn and Harlem.


----------



## coleab5

The Walking Company currently has the classic mini's on sale for $99 in sand (limited sizing) and chestnut. 

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/brands/Product.aspx?ProductID=4000&pagetag=women_ugg&source=Brand#


----------



## pupeluv

^^Thanks for the post. Here are all of them on sale at The Walking Company
http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/br...ORT&BrandID=53&IntBy=BRAND&SizeID=0&Sizename=
Free shipping for $100 or more


----------



## berri716

Lori's Shoes is having their secret sale preview today including Uggs!!!  

25% off everything (including sale items) by using code SECRETPEEK today only
Tomorrow through Friday use code SECRETSALE for 20% off everything (including sale items).

http://www.lorisshoes.com


----------



## lkittylkat

berri716 said:


> Lori's Shoes is having their secret sale preview today including Uggs!!!
> 
> 25% off everything (including sale items) by using code SECRETPEEK today only
> Tomorrow through Friday use code SECRETSALE for 20% off everything (including sale items).
> 
> http://www.lorisshoes.com



thanks for the post!! great deals but wish they had size 8 in the black classic talls! =(


----------



## purselunatic

have you tried some on craig's list i actually have seen some on sale at foortprints.com


----------



## Grace+Kate

I scored a pair of UGG Short Rain Boots on the Victoria's Secret Clearance Site the other day. They arrived in the mail today and are so comfortable and gorgeous. Unfortunately, I checked the site today and it's all sold out but I see three other styles still available. Any lucky size 5s out there?

Lo Pro convertible canvas boot - org. $125, on sale for $74.99
Lo pro eyelet boot - org. $125, on sale for $74.99
Wallingford logo-printed rainboot - org. $230, on sale for $129.99

I have a photo of the rain boots posted on my blog XXXXXXXXXXXXXxif anyone is interested.


I finally gave in and bought rain boots last week. Over the past few years, when it rains in New York City, it real pours. I&#8217;ve ruined many pairs of gorgeous pumps walking through puddles of rain water. I came across a pair of UGG Short Rain Boots marked down to $69.99 from $150 on the Victoria&#8217;s Secret clearance site and couldn&#8217;t resist any longer. I was a little worried because only size 5 was left which means it probably runs very small. There are never any size 5s left!!!
My Geranium color boots came in the mail today. The color reminds me of 2008 J. Crew cashmere sweaters. These short rain boots are so pretty. They are not overly chunky and pretty slimming for rain boots. The fur lining is an extra bonus and it actually fits my calves without any problems. I checked the VS clearance site today and they seem to be sold out. I probably purchased the last pair. They seem to be discontinued as I don&#8217;t see them on the UGG website. If you come across them from a discounter or on EBAY I recommend getting them. It&#8217;s very comfortable and the fur lining helps transition from spring/fall to winter.


----------



## berri716

The 25% off code at http://www.lorisshoes.com is still working today: SECRETPEEK
And shipping is only $5.


----------



## AgelessHarmony

^ Thanks for the tip! I finally got the Bomber Uggs in my size at a discount. You saved me $50. Yay!


----------



## pupeluv

If you sign up for the emails you get $10 off $75 but it can not be stacked with other offers (I tried yesterday and it's not allowed).


----------



## berri716

AgelessHarmony said:


> ^ Thanks for the tip! I finally got the Bomber Uggs in my size at a discount. You saved me $50. Yay!



That's fantastic!!! So great the 25% off is working again today!


----------



## nomayyy

Does anyone know the difference between older versions of uggs compared to the newer ones??
Or there really aren't n e differences, except for the pattern on the sole?


----------



## pupeluv

^^You may get a better response if you post your question in the shopping forum. BTW Lorisshoes is not on the authorized retailers list for UGGS.


----------



## 1007

pupeluv said:


> ^^You may get a better response if you post your question in the shopping forum. BTW Lorisshoes is not on the authorized retailers list for UGGS.



You are right! There is lorinshoes.com and orisdesignershoes.com on the list. Both domains are dead ends but when you google them it turns up lorisshoes.com and lorisdesignershoes.com and both of them lead to the same page with the discount.

So are this two inconvenient misspellings on the UGG webpage or a very well placed scam??

Nevertheless the page does not look like a fraud to me. My theory is that lorinshoes.com used to be a different store (google brings up some store in CA) that possibly ran out of business or else...
The orisdesignershoes.com is probably a misspelling since there is only a L missing and when you google it nothing turns up except for lorisdesignershoes.com. If there ever was an orisdesignershoes.com store then google would know.
Don't pin this one on me but based on my "investigating" I would say it's probably a save place to order UGGs.


----------



## rjafeebs

UGG® Australia Women's Knightsbridge Boot in Grey is on sales at Von Maur for $165.

http://www.vonmaur.com/default.aspx?Sale=y&Function=Product&ProductID=7488&cat=221,100&div=1&pp=-1


----------



## DC-Cutie

Today through Sunday (11/22) www.berkshoes.com will be offering 20% off all UGG boots, slippers and shoes! *Coupon Code: THXUGG *


----------



## hofjm3

Thanks DC-Cutie!!  This may be a silly question, but I've never shopped berksshoes before so I feel like I should ask...is berks an authorized retailer of uggs, i.e., are their boots authentic?  They look legit...guess I'm just shocked that there may finally be a way to get a discount on the new styles of uggs I've been eying for a while now!!  THANK YOU!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

hofjm3 said:


> Thanks DC-Cutie!! This may be a silly question, but I've never shopped berksshoes before so I feel like I should ask...is berks an authorized retailer of uggs, i.e., are their boots authentic? They look legit...guess I'm just shocked that there may finally be a way to get a discount on the new styles of uggs I've been eying for a while now!! THANK YOU!!


 
yes, they are authentic.  I purchased a pair of classics from them last month.  Quick shipping and they have a 7 day full refund policy Discounts are poppin' up all over the place.  I just got an email from shoes.com, that with a $50 or more purchase, you get  $20 off coupon just for uggs
http://www.shoes.com/content.aspx?contentID=ugg-landing&partnerid=Email_091019UGG


----------



## Brooklyn91

pupeluv said:


> ^^You may get a better response if you post your question in the shopping forum. BTW Lorisshoes is not on the authorized retailers list for UGGS.



Actually the site is authorized. If you type in lorisdesignershoes.com, you will be redirected to lorisshoes.com


----------



## pupeluv

^^Thanks Brooklyn, I was kinda going off from this thread when someone pointed it out
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/loris-shoes-secret-sale-preview-today-25-off-528425.html
I now I see whatcha mean, Thanks!


----------



## rensky

Purchase any UGG Australia shoes/boots and a $20 gift code for Shoes.com would be sent to you in 7 days.


----------



## Brooklyn91

pupeluv said:


> ^^Thanks Brooklyn, I was kinda going off from this thread when someone pointed it out
> http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/loris-shoes-secret-sale-preview-today-25-off-528425.html
> I now I see whatcha mean, Thanks!



Your welcome, initially I was skeptical of the the website as well but the deal was too good to pass up lol.


----------



## cooper1

Where do I find the Uggs authorized online retailer list?
Someone sent me the name of an online store that had cheap "Uggs" but when I googled it, it has reports of selling fakes. I would love to have the list that only sells authentic Uggs please!
TIA!


----------



## Peony216

Here is the list of authorized online store...

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx


----------



## Peony216

How did you get email code? TIA


----------



## 1007

DC-Cutie said:


> Today through Sunday (11/22) www.berkshoes.com will be offering 20% off all UGG boots, slippers and shoes! *Coupon Code: THXUGG *



So I finally got my "save" credit card (yes, I am a bit precautios) charged up again. It caused me to miss the 25% off on lori's but with the berk deal I only payed $5 more as their shipping is free (and faster too).

Thanks to DC cutie I am getting the Bailey Buttons in black!  so...thanks!!


BTW anyone interested in accessories should check out the sale on http://www.fleecefootwear.com/Ugg-handbags/

I ordered the Driving Glove right away  ...cant wait for my things to arrive!!


----------



## handbag_luver

did something happen to berkshoes.com? i clicked on the link above and it came up as a unregistered domain?


----------



## berri716

handbag_luver said:


> did something happen to berkshoes.com? i clicked on the link above and it came up as a unregistered domain?



Same thing for me... weird


----------



## pupeluv

^^Is still comes for me. Maybe just try manually typing it in.


----------



## bearbb

I checked the retailer list and I don't see this store listed...  Is this a legitimate site? http://www.uggoutlet-us.net/

Thanks.


----------



## classy4me

Thanks! I love my Uggs, but need to replace them soon... I'll check it out! I've never worn a more comfy winter boot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

handbag_luver said:


> did something happen to berkshoes.com? i clicked on the link above and it came up as a unregistered domain?


 
I clicked on the link and it worked fine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bearbb said:


> I checked the retailer list and I don't see this store listed... Is this a legitimate site? http://www.uggoutlet-us.net/
> 
> Thanks.


 
that list can be a little misleading, because I checked an authorized seller in my area, the Marine Corps Exchange and they aren't listed.  But I know that they don't carry unauthorized merchandise. I've also seen them at Costco @ Pentagon City, they are listed either..  Weird...


----------



## luvslux01

I just pulled this from Yahoo answers (some good points): http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores&#8230;
A list of all authorized online retailers of UGG boots. NOTICE: uggstore-outlet.com is not listed!!!

This website is not legit. Just look at the ridiculously discounted prices. Real, genuine UGG Australia boots do not sell at this price in large quantities.

When in doubt, always research more sections on the website. I always like to look into their return/exchange policies. Here's something that triggered alarm flags:
"To return an item, you must email us and inform us of the reason. We will then provide you with further instructions."
- Notice how they do not give clear instructions, or explanations as to how the return process goes. A legit website will not tell you to email us and wait for further instructions. You should know the process before hand.
"Goods must be returned within 8 days of receipt date - unworn and contain all the original packaging and labels. We will credit your original method of payment, excluding 25% re-stocking/processing fee and US$30 return fee."
- So, not only do you have to email them and wait for the "instructions", you also have to make sure that it is returned WITHIN 8 days. What if they ignore your email? Or how about the 25% restocking fee that they will deduct and the $30 "return fee"?

Don't order from this site. Or you can kiss your money good bye...


----------



## Brooklyn91

luvslux01 said:


> I just pulled this from Yahoo answers (some good points): http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores
> A list of all authorized online retailers of UGG boots. NOTICE: uggstore-outlet.com is not listed!!!
> 
> This website is not legit. Just look at the ridiculously discounted prices. Real, genuine UGG Australia boots do not sell at this price in large quantities.
> 
> When in doubt, always research more sections on the website. I always like to look into their return/exchange policies. Here's something that triggered alarm flags:
> "To return an item, you must email us and inform us of the reason. We will then provide you with further instructions."
> - Notice how they do not give clear instructions, or explanations as to how the return process goes. A legit website will not tell you to email us and wait for further instructions. You should know the process before hand.
> "Goods must be returned within 8 days of receipt date - unworn and contain all the original packaging and labels. We will credit your original method of payment, excluding 25% re-stocking/processing fee and US$30 return fee."
> - So, not only do you have to email them and wait for the "instructions", you also have to make sure that it is returned WITHIN 8 days. What if they ignore your email? Or how about the 25% restocking fee that they will deduct and the $30 "return fee"?
> 
> Don't order from this site. Or you can kiss your money good bye...



While doing some research, I found out that a website that is an authorized retailer of ugg cannot have the word ugg in the name of their website. So if you see a website with the word ugg in it, it is a dead giveaway that it is a scam.


----------



## luvslux01

^^ Good Tip. Thanks


----------



## littleleaf

size 5 rainboot $230 down to $50
http://www.davidz.com/products2.cfm/ID/2479/attr1/79/color/GOLD/name/UGG-Wallingford/


----------



## cheapmommy

REI.com is having a sale on classic short and classic tall boots.
Links:
Classic short $109.99 http://www.rei.com/product/661410
Classic tall $139.99 http://www.rei.com/product/714700
If you can get away with kids sizes:
Classic short $87.99 http://www.rei.com/product/788278

I just got the kids classic short in grey!


----------



## MolMol

cheapmommy said:


> REI.com is having a sale on classic short and classic tall boots.
> Links:
> Classic short $109.99 http://www.rei.com/product/661410
> Classic tall $139.99 http://www.rei.com/product/714700
> If you can get away with kids sizes:
> Classic short $87.99 http://www.rei.com/product/788278
> 
> I just got the kids classic short in grey!




what size you in women's and what size did you get in kids?


----------



## cheapmommy

I don't have adult size ugg's.  I wear 6.5 in most shoes and got a size 5 kids.  I'm told you subtract 2 from your adult size to the kids size.  I have a size 5 kids cardy Uggs.  HTH!


----------



## nancypants

when will the REI sale end?


----------



## cheapmommy

^ According to their home page Nov 30


----------



## Majuriel

Nords just price matched the Uggs from Rei.com and gave me free shipping.


----------



## Swanky

Hey!  I've repeatedly reminded you guys to ask questions in our Glass Slipper where most of these questions have already been answered. . . 
this thread is for deals only please 

Thank you!!


----------



## PursePrincess

What is the sizing like on the Costco "uggs"? Should I get an 8 if my normal shoe size is 9?


----------



## Swanky

hi, please read the post just above your question


----------



## cheapbagslover

When you price matched with Nordstrom, what did the total come up to?  Tax?  Thanks!


----------



## dreamer637

Majuriel said:


> Nords just price matched the Uggs from Rei.com and gave me free shipping.


 
how did u get free shipping? I can never get them to give me free shipping =(


----------



## pupeluv

If you go to The Glass Slipper alot of questions are answered there, I just keyed in UGGS
http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=11939851

Here are a couple about sizing
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/ugg-sizing-help-504332.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/ugg-sizing-question-350200.html

I just thought it might help to redirect if your not getting your question answered here.
cheapbagslover, I also wondered about the tax..I bet it could be higher depending on state tax than a % off promotion with no tax & free shipping.


----------



## karaberry

dreamer637 said:


> how did u get free shipping? I can never get them to give me free shipping =(




Right now, it's free shipping from Nordstrom.com for orders over $100 (http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/6021169/0~2377475~6003903~6021169?origin=tab-promo). 
Maybe that's why they got free shipping? This special was running when I price matched my uggs a few weeks ago and they just said "of course" when I mentioned the online free ship promo!

Good luck!


----------



## Majuriel

dreamer637 said:


> how did u get free shipping? I can never get them to give me free shipping =(


 
The lady I spoke with was super nice (As all Nords CS reps usually are) and just said I will also give you free shipping. I didn't even ask for it, she just gave it to me.


----------



## canada's

has anyone seen the black sundance boots on sale?

i have yet to come across a coupon code for a retailer that stocks them. any leads?


----------



## pupeluv

Here are some womens UGGS on sale at overland.com, I checked the authorized list and they are listed.
http://www.overland.com/Products/Saleroom-228/WomensSale-536/UGGFootwear-1173/Browse.aspx


----------



## shoprat

Spotted a few different Ugg boots and clogs @ Marshalls 2day +/- $99.


----------



## littleleaf

classic tall?




shoprat said:


> Spotted a few different Ugg boots and clogs @ Marshalls 2day +/- $99.


----------



## wis3ly

any black friday deals on uggs?


----------



## yumixpeach

littleleaf said:


> size 5 rainboot $230 down to $50
> http://www.davidz.com/products2.cfm/ID/2479/attr1/79/color/GOLD/name/UGG-Wallingford/



darn~! just missed this~!! sold out


----------



## yumixpeach

Majuriel said:


> Nords just price matched the Uggs from Rei.com and gave me free shipping.



hihi~ just wondering what you meant by "nords just price matched the Uggs"...
did you talk to someone on nords.com?  interested to know~!


----------



## Majuriel

yumixpeach said:


> hihi~ just wondering what you meant by "nords just price matched the Uggs"...
> did you talk to someone on nords.com? interested to know~!


 
Yes, I placed the order through Nordstroms customer service. They even asked if I wanted to pick the boots up in a local store or if I wanted them shipped. When I said no shipped please she said ok, we will waive the shipping charge for you even though its under $100.


----------



## bearbb

Thank you so much for letting me know.  I definitely won't order from them 



luvslux01 said:


> I just pulled this from Yahoo answers (some good points): http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores
> A list of all authorized online retailers of UGG boots. NOTICE: uggstore-outlet.com is not listed!!!
> 
> This website is not legit. Just look at the ridiculously discounted prices. Real, genuine UGG Australia boots do not sell at this price in large quantities.
> 
> When in doubt, always research more sections on the website. I always like to look into their return/exchange policies. Here's something that triggered alarm flags:
> "To return an item, you must email us and inform us of the reason. We will then provide you with further instructions."
> - Notice how they do not give clear instructions, or explanations as to how the return process goes. A legit website will not tell you to email us and wait for further instructions. You should know the process before hand.
> "Goods must be returned within 8 days of receipt date - unworn and contain all the original packaging and labels. We will credit your original method of payment, excluding 25% re-stocking/processing fee and US$30 return fee."
> - So, not only do you have to email them and wait for the "instructions", you also have to make sure that it is returned WITHIN 8 days. What if they ignore your email? Or how about the 25% restocking fee that they will deduct and the $30 "return fee"?
> 
> Don't order from this site. Or you can kiss your money good bye...


----------



## aoshi_0514

I bought short classics at Nordies at full price but they matched it with the REI online price.


----------



## shesnochill

^ how much is it?


----------



## PYT

I went to my local Nordstrom's today and she wouldn't match the REI price because it was a "website" and not a "store" even after I told her they were an authorized retailer. But I called CS and they matched it no problem. I think she said the total came out to about $118 with tax. She waived the shipping because of the promotion they have going on which is even better!


----------



## suchagirl

shoesonashoestring.com has 25% off ALL regular priced items through the 30th.  Includes Uggs, and right now looks like lots of sizes left.


----------



## pupeluv

Thank you PYT, I've been looking in threads and have'nt found the answer til now. I know when I shop online @ Nords, Bloomin, Saks, etc they've always charged sales tax but I was curious when they price match with a website that does not charge sales tax if they do the same and now I know, they DO charge the sales tax.


----------



## rensky

This year, we are taking Black Friday literally and offering you savings on our most popular UGG boots in the color black for women, kids and men.
Now through Friday, November 27th save 15% on UGG Classic Boots, including the Short Boot, Tall Boot, Cardy Boot, the new Bailey Button Boot and more. Remember, we also offer Free Shipping and Free Gift Wrap on all orders so getting a jump start on the holidays has never been easier.
Special pricing ends at 9PM PST on Friday November 27th so shop now to save!

http://www.whatshebuys.com

Includes:
UGG Women's Classic Short Boot
UGG Women's Classic Tall Boot 
UGG Women's Bailey Button Boot
UGG Women's Classic Cardy Boot
UGG Women's Classic Argyle Knit Boot
UGG Women's Classic Tall Stripe Cable Knit Boot


----------



## kalimarie

Thanks Suchagirl.  Great info on the Uggs.  Great selection & prices!!  Just checked and they are an authorized Ugg dealer.


----------



## kshin30

Hi,

It is 15% off only the black uggs. I tried to buy the chestnut color and it showed up with the regular price, so I called and if you read the red print it says black only.


----------



## PYT

pupeluv said:


> Thank you PYT, I've been looking in threads and have'nt found the answer til now. I know when I shop online @ Nords, Bloomin, Saks, etc they've always charged sales tax but I was curious when they price match with a website that does not charge sales tax if they do the same and now I know, they DO charge the sales tax.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yea I was actually surprised it was an $8 for tax but I still saved money so I guess I can't really complain.


----------



## cheapmommy

WhatSheBuys.com is having a 15% off all black Ugg's.
Linky http://www.whatshebuys.com/specials-black-friday.html
Sale now until 9PM PST Friday November 27th.


----------



## afsweet

are the mini uggs available anywhere? i searched online but it seems they aren't made/sold anymore...

my sister has been dying for a pair to wear under bootcut jeans.


----------



## coin

got one classical short boot from nords.com with 109.99  and free shipping  via live help. great deal and great service


----------



## girlycharlie

http://www.skatestyles.com/Shopping...hInterface&Ntt=ugg&Ntx=mode+matchallany&Nty=1

Extra 25% off on all sale Uggs - Code: SKATESALE


----------



## egusmini

Discount excludes Uggs  =(


----------



## nb06

November 27 to December 1st, $10 off Uggs at www.takkens.com use code: THANKS10


----------



## Maria2006

need help I'm 5'1; is the long boots of UGG to long for me?

Thanks


----------



## nyinstilettos

Uggs at Marshalls.  Classic short black for about 100$ and there were Ugg slippers for $50.  One other Ugg product, but i forgot the name for it!

also, off 5th had Uggs, but it was a mad house.


----------



## angellina2281

which marshalls?


----------



## blueragdoll

I got black Cardys today for $105 from Nordstrom.  I used the live chat to get them to match the 25% off from shoesonashoestring.com.


----------



## fumoffu

http://www.alabamaoutdoors.com/browse.cfm/2,683.html

Alabama Outdoors (Authorized UGG Online Retailer) has ~20% discount and free shipping on $75+ orders.

Their selection is pretty limited but I was mainly looking for the Bailey and thought I'd share it with everyone.

I did the Nordstrom price match with expected delivery date of 12/8, and I'm a bit concerned as to why it takes this long.  

Do they purchase the product at a discount from the website (in this case Alabama Outdoors) and then ship it?


----------



## sweet_pees

^^ do u have to pay tax if you are shipping to new york??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is there a code for Uggs @ ShoesOnAString?


----------



## ehc2010

^They will be doing a 25% everything for cybermonday


----------



## DC-Cutie

ehc2010 said:


> ^They will be doing a 25% everything for cybermonday



OK... thanks.  I ended up doing a pricematch at Nordies for the Cardy & got free shipping


----------



## jcriley5

not sure if this was posted yet
www.snowriver.com
$30 off $180 
$20 off $130


----------



## chihiro

i know nordstrom would price match shoesonastring.com but would saks.com or neimans or bloomies?? thanks!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

can you order discount ugg from any where else the one one nordstrom that i watn is back ordered until march 1. i want that bailey in grey


----------



## DC-Cutie

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> can you order discount ugg from any where else the one one nordstrom that i watn is back ordered until march 1. i want that bailey in grey



have you tried doing a locator within the stores, not online?  That may work.  Or check this store: http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ (I saw them in grey at Pentagon City mall today, not sure about a discount though).
http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/br...e=search&criteria=All&text=ugg&oldpagetag=All


----------



## pupeluv

http://athleta.gap.com/browse/division.do?cid=51402&tid=atem91130&EV=ATHP11302009&redirect=true
 Athleta is offering 20% off, use the code MONDAY. When you click on the details it does not exclude UGGS.


----------



## musey

DC-Cutie said:


> Is there a code for Uggs @ ShoesOnAString?





ehc2010 said:


> ^They will be doing a 25% everything for cybermonday





DC-Cutie said:


> OK... thanks. I ended up doing a pricematch at Nordies for the Cardy & got free shipping


The cardy at shoesona*shoe*string.com shows up full price for me.  I wanna do price match at nordies but don't feel like I have a leg to stand on  are they not doing 25% off for cyber monday after all?


----------



## pupeluv

Look at the top of the SOAS web page and you will see it advertised, 25% off all regular priced items.


----------



## musey

pupeluv said:


> Look at the top of the SOAS web page and you will see it advertised, 25% off all regular priced items.


Yes I see, and I did the "click to activate" thing, but it still shows up as full price.

*ETA: *you have to browse to it, you can't use the search feature.  How silly  it's there now, but only in the kids' version.


----------



## blueragdoll

musey said:


> Yes I see, and I did the "click to activate" thing, but it still shows up as full price.
> 
> *ETA: *you have to browse to it, you can't use the search feature.  How silly  it's there now, but only in the kids' version.



I see the adult version also.  They're $104.99.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

sweet_pees said:


> ^^ do u have to pay tax if you are shipping to new york??


 
i ordered from snow river and wasn't charged tax...shipping to nyc


----------



## Envymex67

Hello Ladies!!

Need help finding this boot on Sale. 

http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=5746&model=Smithfield

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Also if you know of a similar style (Not UGG) thats less expensive. 

TIA


----------



## newari

Thanks ladies, I just got my first pair of Uggs for 104 at Nordstroms!


----------



## shoprat

Is this authentic? Is anyone familiar w/ this store?
http://www.wearmi.com/category.aspx?cid=10300

Thanks


----------



## Louiebabeee

Has anyone tryed the EMU brand boots? I have a pair of tall UGG boots but i dont want to wear them when the weather is really bad (dirty sleet and snow around campus) So for the days its horrible out I thought about buying a cheaper version so i dont care if they get ruined. All the EMU brand boots are on sale for $40 at a store in my mall...


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, please don't ask about other brand or ask authenticity questions in this thread

Thanks!


----------



## pupeluv

shoprat said:


> Is this authentic? Is anyone familiar w/ this store?
> http://www.wearmi.com/category.aspx?cid=10300
> 
> Thanks


 
No, it is not authentic. They are not on the authorized list from Ugg Australia

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

where u can find bailey on sale? nordstrom is having the bailey on stock again so i need a price match help plz !!!


----------



## db284

Is the REI sale still going on? When I check none of the UGGs show up as discounted


----------



## blueragdoll

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> where u can find bailey on sale? nordstrom is having the bailey on stock again so i need a price match help plz !!!



Shoesonashoestring.com is still having a 25% off sale.  I think today is the last day.


----------



## ABACOHOPE

blueragdoll said:


> Shoesonashoestring.com is still having a 25% off sale.  I think today is the last day.



is this place legit?  i cant believe i can get tall uggs for $139


----------



## pupeluv

^^yes, they are on the list
http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx


----------



## finzup

will nordstrom do a price match if my size isn't in stock at the shoesonashoestring site?


----------



## underthesky

finzup said:


> will nordstrom do a price match if my size isn't in stock at the shoesonashoestring site?



they did for me


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

shoesonashoestring.com dont have dat bailey in stock so nordstrom dont do price match for me


----------



## Louiebabeee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ladies, please don't ask about other brand or ask authenticity questions in this thread
> 
> Thanks!


 
oops sorry!


----------



## mneal

Thanks for the info about the Ugg sale. Online shoes did a price match from shoestring and gave me free shipping, too. Now I have the one gift my daughter has been dying for this holiday. THANKS!!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

did they charge u tax??it weird dat nordstrom charge me tax sometimes and sometimes it doesnt hum??


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

did they charge u tax when u order urs??


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

newari said:


> Thanks ladies, I just got my first pair of Uggs for 104 at Nordstroms!


 did they charge tax on ur order??


----------



## mneal

No free shipping and no tax at least for online shoes. Wish I had seen the free Zappos VIP sign up. You get free overnight shipping for life!


----------



## Misstake7198

_Hi!
again, this is for UGGS ONLY, please do not post deals for other brands here._


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

mneal said:


> No free shipping and no tax at least for online shoes. Wish I had seen the free Zappos VIP sign up. You get free overnight shipping for life!


 so if u order from norstrom there shouldnt be tax right??cuz i ordered my jeans last time there was no tax n this time they charge me tax..and that CS told me dat it depends on the state so it doesnt make sense to me..since i didnt move or anything..weird weird


----------



## soundjade

i read in another thread that shoestring might or might not be authentic? and someone pricematched at nordstrom ?  thoughts? 
also - does anyone know how the mocc's run? specifically the dakota slippers: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2863246...men's+Shoes&origin=searchresults#reviewAnchor

i've heard ugg's run big so to go a size down but not sure what to do with their mocc's 

thanks !!


----------



## blueragdoll

soundjade said:


> i read in another thread that shoestring might or might not be authentic? and someone pricematched at nordstrom ?  thoughts?
> also - does anyone know how the mocc's run? specifically the dakota slippers: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2863246...men's+Shoes&origin=searchresults#reviewAnchor
> 
> i've heard ugg's run big so to go a size down but not sure what to do with their mocc's
> 
> thanks !!



Shoesonashoestring is on the authorized seller list on the Ugg Australia website, and yes, Nordstrom will price match them.

The Dakotas run TTS; do not size down in them.  I can wear a 6 in the classics, but had to get a 7 in the Dakotas.  My regular shoe size is a 6.5.


----------



## uninspiredstar

Not sure how long this will last, but PegasusShoes.com has some Uggs on sale.http://www.pegasusshoes.com/Ugg_C160.cfm?jfStrSortBy=price&Page=1&PageSize=999999

Ugg Classic Cardy for $99. http://www.pegasusshoes.com/Classic_Cardy_P6766C160.cfm


----------



## kalimarie

I live in NY and I get charged tax all the time.  Just bought Uggs at Nordstrom.  They price matched w/free shipping.


----------



## Eviekins

utimate tas short boot - 50% off at nordstrom
i have it (boo paid full price last winter) and they are awesome
some other ugg sales too.


----------



## pupeluv

http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/C...owTag=1&Size=&Width=&Color=&level=3&trail=UGG

SOAS has some UGGS in thier yellow clearance tag sale


----------



## BabyK

kalimarie said:


> I live in NY and I get charged tax all the time. Just bought Uggs at Nordstrom. They price matched w/free shipping.


 

They're still price matching the $105 Cardys at shoesonashoestring?


----------



## pupeluv

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...SIGNER&N=4294966940+601&st=s&_requestid=15390
Sunsparkle $200 down to $150


----------



## blueragdoll

Pegasusshoes.com has Cardys on sale for $99 with free shipping.  They also have Argyles, some Classic Talls, and the Suburb Crochet on sale.  They're on the Ugg Australia authorized seller list.  Too bad I just bought a pair of Cardys from Nordstrom!


----------



## jantesun

thanks for sharing


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

someone from nordstrom just called and canceled my price match with AThleta.com with the 20% off and said it not an authorized ugg dealer..does that happen to anyone else??and i ordered on monday and they called me today that is just so rude after they price matched on live chat..


----------



## torana12

huh? did you tell them that it IS an authorized ugg dealer? 

refer them to this page:
http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx

athleta.com is clearly on there.




sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> someone from nordstrom just called and canceled my price match with AThleta.com with the 20% off and said it not an authorized ugg dealer..does that happen to anyone else??and i ordered on monday and they called me today that is just so rude after they price matched on live chat..


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

pupeluv said:


> http://athleta.gap.com/browse/division.do?cid=51402&tid=atem91130&EV=ATHP11302009&redirect=true
> Athleta is offering 20% off, use the code MONDAY. When you click on the details it does not exclude UGGS.


  did anyone try price match from athleta with nordstrom and got cancelled??or was it ok with you?? now i need another bailey


----------



## DC-Cutie

just go back to live chat, send them the listing from Ugg with the authorized dealers showing Athleta.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

yeh i told them its on the authorized dealer they said it not..


----------



## DC-Cutie

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> yeh i told them its on the authorized dealer they said it not..



don't tell them, send the link so they can see for themselves


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

hum i'll try again den..


----------



## DC-Cutie

you gotta get gangsta with ya pricematching :boxing:


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

now they said they can't do a price match for me . say they can only price match with current sale wat!!!!and they cancelled my order


----------



## DC-Cutie

now you've got me confused..


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

yeh i try to live chat with nordstrom. and showed them the link and said it is indeed an authorized dealer so they made a mistake .however,she said she cant price match since it is not an current sale and the style and color is not available right now.o0o well i called them n hopefully everything is fine now..wat an frustrating experience


----------



## Sweet-Toad

macys 25% friends and family includes uggs  in stores only i believe that have them.


----------



## wis3ly

I've never seen UGGs at Macy's..but that's just me.


----------



## siworae

they sell Uggs at a few of the Macy's locations in my area... i saw some at the Mall of America, and was thinking of picking up a pair, but i didn't have my coupon with me... i will have to come back weekend.


----------



## kitschywoman

If you're a firefighter/police personnel, Dillard's is offering 20% off today with a firefighter/police ID.  They carry Uggs.

You need to go to Customer Service with your ID and your receipt dated 12/2 or 12/3 (it's a two-day discount) to claim your 20% off.


----------



## huggz213

www.Sportchalet.com has the ultra short, ultra tall, ugg classic toddler, and ugg youth classic tall on sale!  I just got a toddler ugg in sand for $59.96.  They also have free shipping and are on the authorized ugg australia list.


----------



## xoerinxo

I love all my uggs!
I got mine at nordstrom years ago, depending what size your feet are you can get kids sizes for way cheaper. I got kids five (they have up to six I think) and they were 90$ a pair, so I bought three! theyre not as "tall" (I got the regular ones) as the adult ones, but other than that the same!


----------



## bagachondriac

_xx please make sure you *know* it's legit before you post  
_*I am not at all familiar with this site, so I hope it's legit. It was advertised on TMZ.com*


----------



## Majuriel

I don't see them listed on Uggs.com as a retailer. Also be careful I clicked on something on the website and the page switched to another site.


----------



## baglady2007

I just looked at the slippers that I always buy and you can get them for less during sales at Nordies.  In fact I think there's an NM catalog that has them for $79 and they are listed at $80 as being 40% off on that site


----------



## Dame

I would love the bellvue boot if anyone sees them on sale


----------



## PrincessD

I'll be careful shopping on this site. But if it's legit, they offer pretty good deals.


----------



## LV Luvr

Grey Cardy Size 7 $99.

http://www.pegasusshoes.com/Ugg_C160.cfm?jfStrSortBy=&Page=1&PageSize=999999

Several styles on sale


----------



## shopem

just scored some super comfy super cute uggs for 120!! saw them on 

http://www.davidz.com/products2.cfm/ID/2096/attr1/1227/color/BROWNLIGHT/name/UGG-Knightsbridge/

and then had them price matched with Nordies. They even gave me 10 points for every dollar i spent! happy shopping ladies!


----------



## kururu

woohoo~~!!! thanks~~!!! great~!!!


----------



## tygerlyn

Nordstrom price-matched for me too on the Knightsbridge. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kururu

thank u so much~ shopem~!!!
nordies price matched for me, too~!!!


----------



## MaliaNia

shopem said:


> just scored some super comfy super cute uggs for 120!! saw them on
> 
> http://www.davidz.com/products2.cfm/ID/2096/attr1/1227/color/BROWNLIGHT/name/UGG-Knightsbridge/
> 
> and then had them price matched with Nordies. They even gave me 10 points for every dollar i spent! happy shopping ladies!



thank u soo much!  had been looking for the knightsbridge on sale.  This is an awesome deal and nordies pricematched me too! Thanks for posting!


----------



## RTA

shopem said:


> just scored some super comfy super cute uggs for 120!! saw them on
> 
> http://www.davidz.com/products2.cfm/ID/2096/attr1/1227/color/BROWNLIGHT/name/UGG-Knightsbridge/
> 
> and then had them price matched with Nordies. They even gave me 10 points for every dollar i spent! happy shopping ladies!



Great deal!  Thanks for sharing.  However did you get 10 points per dollar though?  That's awesome.


----------



## Cutegirl

awesome! thank you so much for posting! 
got a pair of mayfair uggs.  Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## anonymous

Thanks!  Scored the boots from Nordstrom.


----------



## mssally

to price match at Nordstroms, did you just call or bring in the ad?


----------



## RTA

^^You can contact live chat and they can confirm the price and process the order for you.  HTH

ETA:  Assuming you are trying to match an online offer, that is.


----------



## Pamula

Thank you, I called nordies and they PM and I got my boots for Xmas and got 100 bucks off! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## shopem

the shoe salesperson sent me up to customer service to do the price match and the man there tried to convince to get a nordies card  i hate having multiple store cc's) but lured me in by giving me 10pts/dollar. supposedly they only do that twice a year and just missed the deadline by one day. so i need another 800 points? i guess to get to 2000, which would qualify me for a $20 giftcard. somebody clarify this for me if im incorrect, i dont really know how it works.


----------



## bkp0

I just called Nords. and they said they don't carry that style. How did you guys do it? Did they PM for the classic tall style? Also, do they run true to size? Thanks


----------



## abs914

Anyone know of any deals for the infant Erin bootie?


----------



## RTA

bkp0 said:


> I just called Nords. and they said they don't carry that style. How did you guys do it? Did they PM for the classic tall style? Also, do they run true to size? Thanks




^^What style were you looking for?  Both the Knightsbridge and the Mayfaire are active on Nordstrom's own website.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3025963...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6012746&P=1 ($120 on the davidz website)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3020939...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6012746&P=1 ($108 on the davidz website)

A live chat representative should be able to pull up the info and give you the price match.  I've not tried to PM instore, though.


----------



## bkp0

Thanks!! It worked this time!Hope I like them.....


----------



## hillarystyle

should i just assume that any UGGs on ioffer.com are fake?? the prices are ridiculously low.


----------



## svball88

RTA said:


> ^^What style were you looking for? Both the Knightsbridge and the Mayfaire are active on Nordstrom's own website.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3025963...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6012746&P=1 ($120 on the davidz website)
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3020939...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6012746&P=1 ($108 on the davidz website)
> 
> A live chat representative should be able to pull up the info and give you the price match. I've not tried to PM instore, though.


 

I am looking for Knightsbridge in Grey or Black. I went to davidz and they didn't have my size . Will Nords price match even if davidz doesn't have my size? 

****Keep your eye out for more UGG Knightsbridges!!!!**** Would love a pair before my feet freeze off!


----------



## jessdressed

They pm me even though DavidZ didn't have my size. It's worth a shot


----------



## RTA

svball88, I would try a PM anyway.  I think the more important thing is that Nordies carries the same style.  Good luck!!


----------



## sweetem

I got a pair of knightbridge at $120 after live chatting with nordie to match davidz
Nordie is really awesome


----------



## underthesky

hillarystyle said:


> should i just assume that any UGGs on ioffer.com are fake?? the prices are ridiculously low.



ioffer = fakes


----------



## stoeringl9

briannaVee said:


> BabyK
> did they have adult sizes at endless and what were their prices like?  Was at a TJMaxx and saw Sketchers with their knock offs but have no clue about them...
> Anyone try the Sketchers?



I have sketchers and have had them for about a year they are nice, they run big I usually wear a 9 and i can wear a 8! i was actually thinking about getting another pair but they dont seem to hold up as well as I expected. I might just save up for the real deal, UGGS.


----------



## *want it all*

jessdressed said:


> They pm me even though DavidZ didn't have my size. It's worth a shot



I got the big N-O.    Had to be same sz/color in stock.


----------



## LoveLVbags

I just got a pair of knightbridge at $120 after live chatting with nordie to match davidz.com.  

UGGS Knightsbridge versus Mayfaire -- which one better? they are just about $20 different.


----------



## lilsmiles

I got the Knightsbridge last year and I love them but there is some room for scrunch around the ankles. I noticed that when zipped up the bottom of the zipper digs into the back of my ankles a bit so I'd have to wear thicker socks or make sure my jeans cover that area to keep the the zipper from cutting up the back my ankles. I'm wondering if the Mayfaire would be better since the zipper is on the side...


----------



## MaliaNia

lilsmiles said:


> I got the Knightsbridge last year and I love them but there is some room for scrunch around the ankles. I noticed that when zipped up the bottom of the zipper digs into the back of my ankles a bit so I'd have to wear thicker socks or make sure my jeans cover that area to keep the the zipper from cutting up the back my ankles. I'm wondering if the Mayfaire would be better since the zipper is on the side...


 
hmmm, maybe I should order both since they are both still on sale, then return which one I don't like...


----------



## kristinayee

Just a heads up ... some nordie's live chat reps won't price match. 

I placed an order yesterday purchasing 2 pairs. I decided today I wanted a third pair for a gift. When I connected to "Terese" she wouldn't price match it for me, saying that DavidZ was not a similar retailer to Nordstrom. I pointed out to her that I just bought 2 pairs yesterday. She didn't care and said it was an error. So I disconnected from her and got another person and there was no problem!


----------



## baglady5

I just called Nordies CS & price matched w/ David Z for the Mayfaire...yippee!Even the CS agent agreed that was a great price.


----------



## svball88

*Uggghhhh! Nordies doesn't have my size in the Black Knightsbridge! How frustrating!*


----------



## slprich

I just purchased a pair of Ugg Mayfaire. I called Nordstroms and did a price match. This is my first pair of Uggs. I am so excited.


----------



## tunder53

Via nordstrom.com live chat, I was able to have them match lord and taylor friends & family 25% code on a pair of uggs.


----------



## NYCavalier

Nordstrom price matched the Mayfaires for me too, $108 from David Z.! 

More than 30% off... STEAL!

and P.S.- Nordies CS price matched David Z, even though David Z is sold out completely of the Mayfaires!


----------



## kristinayee

tunder53 said:


> Via nordstrom.com live chat, I was able to have them match lord and taylor friends & family 25% code on a pair of uggs.



Really? UGGS seems to be excluded from L&T Friends & Family online and in store. That's lucky.


----------



## tunder53

kristinayee said:


> Really? UGGS seems to be excluded from L&T Friends & Family online and in store. That's lucky.



Oh i know. I didn't think they would do it but I'm glad I tried.


----------



## chat

Just ordered Mayfaire from Nordie...they price matched....free shipping too.


----------



## marmot

got one , thanks.


----------



## sweet_pees

used lord and taylors 25% friends and family for bailey button!!  was able to pm for chocolate too!


----------



## sweet_pees

^free ship too.

if you guys have problems , just change reps. some are more reluctant and strict.


----------



## Purse_Fan

Just ordered the Knightsbridge at Nordies in black and chestnut.  They were able to price match DavidZ pricing and they have free shipping.  Thank you so much for posting the sale!


----------



## lmnyc05

just ordered the mayfaires in black through nordies!  they price matched with free shipping too.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## bkp0

I got the best deal!! I called to PM the mayfaire since I wanted to try both boots and then decide which to keep. But when I got the email confirmation, I noticed they charged me the sale price for the boot!!! I guess at that price I'll have to keep both- the kightbridge and mayfaire!!


----------



## bkp0

Do you think Nords will price match for kids uggs? She really want some for xmas. I don't see kids shoes on Davidz website. 
Maybe I could try the LT 25% coupon? Thanks


----------



## handbag_luver

i tried to price match with L&T last night on the classic short, but the rep said that L&T excludes Uggs, which it does.  now trying to price match on the mayfaires from davidz.


----------



## bkp0

handbag_luver said:


> i tried to price match with L&T last night on the classic short, but the rep said that L&T excludes Uggs, which it does. now trying to price match on the mayfaires from davidz.


 
Thanks. Good luck on the mayfaire. 

Some people had luck with the L&T coupon but I probably won't try since it does say that right on the coupon... oh well.... probably have to pay full price for her's ....


----------



## kristinayee

I just price matched 4 pairs of UGG boots with Nordstrom using the L&T 25% off deal. Got classic shorts for $105 and two pairs of kids' for $$82.50 each!

Woohoo!


----------



## bkp0

kristinayee said:


> I just price matched 4 pairs of UGG boots with Nordstrom using the L&T 25% off deal. Got classic shorts for $105 and two pairs of kids' for $$82.50 each!
> 
> Woohoo!


 
Which coupon are you showing them? Is the email version? Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can one of you lovely Chicas post a link to the L&T F&F coupon so that I can have it handy.  Thanks


----------



## pupeluv

Lord&Taylor coupon

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/?utm_s...adsDeals.com-_-Primary&tag=GAN&ctcampaign=221


----------



## chihiro

it's either hit or miss. some reps will let you, some will say hellz to the no. good luck!


----------



## nikiboston

I just bought a pair of Uggs from City Sports for 30% off with their F&F code FRIENDS2009

citysports.com


----------



## chihiro

wow and citysports.com is on the official online retailer list for uggs. i wonder if nordstrom would match this...


----------



## lovefairy

But the lord and taylor coupon tells you that it excludes UGG, you must be very lucky to have a Nordie SA matching that.

nikiboston, is that an authentic site? I really hope it is and that would prob be the best deal for UGG =)


----------



## chihiro

nikiboston: is there anyway you can post up that email you got from citysports.com about their 30% fnf? that's the only way nordstrom will price match it because it's not listed on their website that they have the fnf


----------



## girlakajoy

Quick question, i'm about to buy my first pair of uggs (either the Cardy's in Fig or Classic Talls), but i've never tried a pair on, most people are saying to size down one. I'm normally a 8/8.5, should I get 7's? i'd really appreciate it if yall could help out!


----------



## bkp0

chihiro said:


> wow and citysports.com is on the official online retailer list for uggs. i wonder if nordstrom would match this...


 

I didn't see city sports listed on the official list?? Is that sit legit?


----------



## nikiboston

it's very legit but i think it might just be in Massachusetts? i'm not sure. i was in one of their stores today and the SA told me the discount wasn't good for UGG but it took it online. i got a pair of classic shorts for $91. worked on North Face too 

sorry the email is coming, im trying to figure out how to post it..

Ok, i think this should work.  Let me know if it doesn't.

http://docs.google.com/gview?a=v&pi...&sig=AHIEtbTOlTEQuzpKh9tidlW_k3ZeilzzLQ&pli=1


----------



## DC-Cutie

bkp0 said:


> I didn't see city sports listed on the official list?? Is that sit legit?



City Sports is very legit.  That list can be confusing, as I mentioned in an earlier post.  My sister just price matched the Suburb crochet w/Nordies.  No problems


----------



## chihiro

nevermind! thanks so much nikiiiii


----------



## bkp0

Do different stores carry different versions of the classic tall boot? I'm looking under kids (citysports.com), and the classic tall boot in grey/brown has a different color sole compared to other websites and what I've seen at Nords. Do you think they are the same and it just looks like that on the website? Thanks


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks so much for the CitySports promo! Nordstrom price matched their 30% off on the Ugg Dakota Slippers, making them $69.95!


----------



## huggz213

I just got ugg classic short in chocolate for $91 shipped!  Thanks for the deal.  They were originally only $130 instead of the usual $140


----------



## alissadough84

How can I get Nordies to price match the City Sports F&F discount, the  SA I did live chat with told me that they can only price match if it's a sale open to the general public so this coupon code would not qualify.


----------



## NYCavalier

alissadough84 said:


> How can I get Nordies to price match the City Sports F&F discount, the  SA I did live chat with told me that they can only price match if it's a sale open to the general public so this coupon code would not qualify.



Tell them that you are on their email list, and you received the email with the promo code. I usually call in price matches, and they don't ask to see to see the email or anything.


----------



## alissadough84

Thank you so much that worked! Got the Bailey Button.. got my whole order for $119 because I had to get the water and stain repellent and got free shipping. So excited to get my first pair of uggs


----------



## cweiss1

Thanks so much for the amazing discount; I was just wondering when the City Sports friends and family discount ends.


----------



## lovefairy

girlakajoy said:


> Quick question, i'm about to buy my first pair of uggs (either the Cardy's in Fig or Classic Talls), but i've never tried a pair on, most people are saying to size down one. I'm normally a 8/8.5, should I get 7's? i'd really appreciate it if yall could help out!



Yeah, i think 7 would work just fine.. If anything, you could exchange them in stores. Gotta love Nordie for their excellent CS.

btw, when you place the order over the phone, you could chat/ask the SA... Mine was such a doll =) She told me that she was a 7-7.5 normally and wear UGG in 6... I happen to be wearing 7-7.5 normally as well, so I trusted her and ordered 6..


----------



## beljwl

When price matching with Nord. what about tax??? with city sports there is no tax


----------



## karetotalk

beljwl said:


> When price matching with Nord. what about tax??? with city sports there is no tax



if you have no nordstrom in your state, then you do not get charged tax.


----------



## beljwl

I do have a nord. in my state... So there is no way around that I guess it is better to order from city sports


----------



## Guccigirlkells

This may be a stupid question but why do you girls price match with Nordies and not just buy from the sites that have the better price like city sport?...am I missing something?...sorry if it sounds dumb


----------



## tunder53

Guccigirlkells said:


> This may be a stupid question but why do you girls price match with Nordies and not just buy from the sites that have the better price like city sport?...am I missing something?...sorry if it sounds dumb



Probably to save on shipping since Nordstrom is giving free shipping.


----------



## pupeluv

I think it is because if their is a Nordies in your state and when you receive them it is easier to exchange them for the correct size/color or refund rather than to pay shipping charges to the online stores. Just my thought though..


----------



## Guccigirlkells

Ok thanks...we don't have a nordies in NYC so I thought it would be something for me to look into but I know my size in uggs and I see they have free shipping over $100


----------



## finzup

Yay!! my sister in law has been looking for ugg classic tall in chocolate and hesitant to pay $180 for them and I just got them at Nordies (price match from citysports) for $125 free ship / no tax (there's no tax on shoes in my state).. 

thank you SO much for posting this deal!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Guccigirlkells said:


> This may be a stupid question but why do you girls price match with Nordies and not just buy from the sites that have the better price like city sport?...am I missing something?...sorry if it sounds dumb



I price match because Nordstrom usually always has a bigger selection of colors and sizes. I ordered a pair of Ugg Dakota slippers in a color City Sports does not have and still priced matched the slippers at Nordies.


----------



## finzup

I chose to price match at Nordies instead of going with City Sports because the uggs I bought were for a gift and it would be much easier for her to exchange at local nordies than through City Sports... I am a bit unsure on the size.. 
plus nordstrom CC reward points


----------



## forevercla

I am missing something. Is there a code for davidz? what's the % off?


----------



## club924

i normally have nordie's PM b/c they have a better return policy.  it's easier for me to return something to the store than have to ship something (and may have to pay for shipping) back to an online store like city sports. also, nordie's may have free shipping when i have them PM (it's free shipping when you spend $100 right now) as opposed to if i order from an online store.


----------



## finzup

forevercla said:


> I am missing something. Is there a code for davidz? what's the % off?



FRIENDS2009 for citysports.com -- 30% off!


----------



## country08

I trided to PM with nordies and use a coupon but they said they can only honor one sale price? anyone else have this problem? 
Has anyone PM with nordies and use the friend and family 30% off from citysport.com??


----------



## Majuriel

country08 said:


> I trided to PM with nordies and use a coupon but they said they can only honor one sale price? anyone else have this problem?
> Has anyone PM with nordies and use the friend and family 30% off from citysport.com??


 
Call back and get another CS rep, I find if one won't do it another will most times.


----------



## SassySarah

finzup said:


> FRIENDS2009 for citysports.com -- 30% off!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  I got some Ugg Baileys for $105 with this code!  I also got a few other gifts like Northface jacket and some workout clothes for myself.  I love this forum yet my I will hate it when I get my credit card statement LOL.


----------



## bkp0

finzup said:


> FRIENDS2009 for citysports.com -- 30% off!


 

Does any one have a link to the email for citysports they can email me or post? I couldn't open up the first link that was posted earlier.Thanks!


----------



## finzup

www.citysports.com


----------



## finzup

country08 said:


> I trided to PM with nordies and use a coupon but they said they can only honor one sale price? anyone else have this problem?
> Has anyone PM with nordies and use the friend and family 30% off from citysport.com??



I called into nordstrom and explained that citysports.com friends and family was going on and I gave them the URL and model I wanted and they price matched no problems.  I spoke to a rep called Carmen if that helps.


----------



## country08

thanks Katie for the info. Did they allow you to use the coupon with a PM? I am not sure how to go about the PM, my idea was to ask if they can PM the knightsbridge boots from davidz.com AND use the citysport.com coupon code. Anyone if this would work? I am trying to combine the PM with coupon, can I use a third party offer?


----------



## nina.

Anyone know when citysports friends & family code ends?


----------



## finzup

country08 said:


> thanks Katie for the info. Did they allow you to use the coupon with a PM? I am not sure how to go about the PM, my idea was to ask if they can PM the knightsbridge boots from davidz.com AND use the citysport.com coupon code. Anyone if this would work? I am trying to combine the PM with coupon, can I use a third party offer?



I would guess they would not allow you to combine both.. they would match whichever has the best price ...


----------



## country08

pegasus shoes does not have the classic cordys anymore they were $99 was gonna PM with nordies but they are not there anymore


----------



## *want it all*

finzup said:


> I would guess they would not allow you to combine both.. they would match whichever has the best price ...



Agreed.  Nordies will price match the Uggs, but no addt'l 3rd party code on top of that.  It wouldn't make sense for nordies to do that anyhow.


----------



## kristinayee

bkp0 said:


> Which coupon are you showing them? Is the email version? Thanks



I did not show them any coupon. I directed them to the L&T website that says F&F discount. That's all!


----------



## AbbytheBT

Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## AbbytheBT

OK - Just have to explain two different experiences with this today so far:

1) I called my first UGG order into the Nordies on-line catalog for a PM and walked her through the City Sport site through to the end, putting in the FRIENDS2009 (use caps!) code -- 30% off - no problem! -- Yeah!!!!!!!! - this shipment is confirmed

2) Two hours later, daughter #2 wanted a pair, so I called in another order via on-line catalog to Nordies, then things got wierd, after many supervisor consultations, and back and forth with me walking them through the site, that although they DID see the mark down in the end shopping basket, it had to be a retail mistake because NOBODY puts Uggs on sale for Holiday and somewhere on the site it says Uggs are excluded from any markdowns.  
OK - well - since this is my daughter's 2nd pair and we already know what size & color she likes and we save on tax - I will just go ahead a buy at City Sport & Nordies lost the business. - Whatever!

*** OK - Order went through for 30% off at www.citysports.com  -- for the classic talls!!!! -- ya hooh!!


----------



## efashionlive

OH MAN!!!! I just bought mine off the bay last week and can't return them I would have saved another $25  I just joined TPF yesterday and I am already hooked to deals and steals...I can't stop checking it so I don't miss any sales....ugh!!!!


----------



## Dame

Thank you so much.. I am just ordering the Bellevue, for $126!!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

thanks for posting the CitySports code. I just got my daughter 2 pairs for $98 each!


----------



## foodjunkie8

Thank you, AbbytheBT, for the City Sports code!!


----------



## holycooooow

thank you for the citysports code!  I bought the chocolate uggs (my 3rd pair as the first two pairs were stolen) from that website. i originally tried to get nordstrom to price-match, but they wouldn't even after talking with 3 reps.


----------



## sofabulousithurts

woo woo! got a new pair of uggs! thanks so much!


----------



## sofabulousithurts

just want to add that i live in NY and i paid nothing for shipping but i did pay for sales tax from citysports, so i guess no matter who i order with it wont make a difference


----------



## to_the_nines

nina. said:


> Anyone know when citysports friends & family code ends?


I would like to know also.


----------



## foojay

thanks OP for the citysports code!  Got a pair of Classic tall in chocolate no tax!  Woot!


----------



## chihiro

will nordstrom give 30% off ANY uggs? even if citysports.com doesn't carry them??


----------



## cyberdiva

chihiro said:


> will nordstrom give 30% off ANY uggs? even if citysports.com doesn't carry them??


 
I tried getting a pair that citysports.com doesnt carry and they said no. Nordies is being strict on UGGs lately. Maybe it's just the CS rep I got.


----------



## krasata20

Any deals on kids/youth uggs? Im looking for a size 2 black


----------



## mistyknightwin

finzup said:


> FRIENDS2009 for citysports.com -- 30% off!


Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I just brought 2 pair for 98 each w/free shipping! I need to stay away from this thread


----------



## beljwl

I also got a pair of chocolate classic uggs from citysports... Thanks so much


----------



## beljwl

Oh I forgot to add to my last post. I ordered them LATE last night. At like 1AM PST and they have already emailed me a tracking#


----------



## gucci girl

anyone know when the citysports deal ends?


----------



## finzup

chihiro said:


> will nordstrom give 30% off ANY uggs? even if citysports.com doesn't carry them??



they have to be the same model and color, and in stock in order for them to PM


----------



## Dame

Nordstrom gave me 30%


----------



## love2shop

I did a livechat on Nordies website to pm. It was a no go. They said it was b/c the promo wasn't open to the public?? Anyways, so I went ahead and ordered three pairs at citysport!! Saved quite abit ($162) as I was going to pay full price! Thats like buy 2 get 1 free! Thanks so much OP!


----------



## orinoco

DARN it...!! citysports won't ship to canada!!  noooooo!!!!


----------



## Bay

I always buy the short ones because I have fat calves. How does the tall ones run for fat calves? Thanks!


----------



## babyontheway

I just bought cardi's- $98 shipped  from citysports.  I just hope they are in stock and don't cancel order


----------



## dgoma001

orinoco said:


> DARN it...!! citysports won't ship to canada!!  noooooo!!!!


 

I got nordstrom to price match by giving them the link to sportscity.com with the total price after imputing the code.  A supervisor ok'd it after three attempts.


----------



## redrose000

I'm confused, is dark brown the same as chocolate? It seems like chocolate is darker than the dark brown.


----------



## s0fEEyaHh

dgoma001 said:


> I got nordstrom to price match by giving them the link to sportscity.com with the total price after imputing the code.  A supervisor ok'd it after three attempts.




so you gave then the link to the checkout page after you inputted the code ? I want to do a price match with nord since citysports doesn't have my size in kids


----------



## DC-Cutie

Happy Holidays from Berk's shoes! Please enter the code *UGG20* in the coupon section of your order at www.berkshoes.com to receive 20% off all UGGS. Shipping in the US is free. Offer good through Sunday December 20. Use the code as many times as you like and please share with friends and family!


----------



## Guccigirlkells

redrose000 said:


> I'm confused, is dark brown the same as chocolate? It seems like chocolate is darker than the dark brown.


 

I'd like to know as well. I bought a pair I could have sworn they were chocolate but they look kinda ashy/dusty...not as deep of a rich brown as I wanted


----------



## swtil1usionz

Guccigirlkells said:


> I'd like to know as well. I bought a pair I could have sworn they were chocolate but they look kinda ashy/dusty...not as deep of a rich brown as I wanted


 

I had the same problem when I ordered mine from Nordstrom. I had to keep returning and ordering and I finally just went in store and asked an associate to bring me a few of them to choose from. I was told that it was from different batches and that's why they were different shades of brown, BUT there are the nicer deep rich brown ones out there. You just have to keep on searching for them.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

swtil1usionz said:


> I had the same problem when I ordered mine from Nordstrom. I had to keep returning and ordering and I finally just went in store and asked an associate to bring me a few of them to choose from. I was told that it was from different batches and that's why they were different shades of brown, BUT there are the nicer deep rich brown ones out there. You just have to keep on searching for them.


 

Thanks so now I know I wasn't just being picky...Now I'm scared to buy online...I wonder if I buy the ugg boot cleaner set will it deepen the color. Has anyone had this experience with the black uggs as well?


----------



## redrose000

The classic short dark brown came out to be only $98 but I passed. I did purchase bailey in chestnut for $105+free shipping+free tax. What a deal!!!


----------



## soundjade

does citysports honor the 30% in store ???


----------



## bkp0

I called the local city sports store (didn't even know it existed until now), and they didn't know anything about the code. Maybe this store just doesn't know?? She did say that there was a F&F along time ago but it's over now?? She did say the coupon is never good on uggs.


----------



## finzup

^^ Best not to raise attention to the fact that the coupon code is working for online purchases


----------



## Guccigirlkells

maybe the website is different the the store like a franchise or something or she didn't know what she was talking about


----------



## bkp0

finzup said:


> ^^ Best not to raise attention to the fact that the coupon code is working for online purchases


 

Exactly!! I never mentioned that its working online


----------



## angel2434

I went to my local city sports store and mentioned the online F&F sale, and they confirmed that it was happening in the store as well. They also told me that all the employees had received emails that nothing was excluded from the sale, which is why the uggs are discounted. I didn't have any trouble getting the discount =)


----------



## Guccigirlkells

is there a printable that you used instore ?


----------



## foodjunkie8

angel2434 said:


> I went to my local city sports store and mentioned the online F&F sale, and they confirmed that it was happening in the store as well. They also told me that all the employees had received emails that nothing was excluded from the sale, which is why the uggs are discounted. I didn't have any trouble getting the discount =)


 

Which location did you visit?


----------



## jacigurl08

Do you know if the size needs to be in stock as well in order for them to PM?



finzup said:


> they have to be the same model and color, and in stock in order for them to PM


----------



## LoveLVbags

I just ordered a pair of classic tall boots from Nordstrom with 30% discount.  Nordstrom did PM with citysports.com online promotion code "FRIENS2009".


----------



## NYCavalier

it came as a surprise to me, but I found Uggs at COSTCO in NYC today.. I didn't buy any because I PM'ed a few pairs from Nordstom and they are on their way. 

But Costco had slippers and short boots... i was shocked...

The prices are i believe ... $65ish for slippers, and $100-$115 for the boots, so it is really the same deal from citysports.com, but just thought I would post anyways.

they also have juicy tracksuits for about $50 per pant/per zip-up jacket.........


...odd in my opinion, but whatever gets you a deal!


----------



## kristinayee

I just pricematched with Nordstrom too with the Citysports 30% discount. The agent just took my word for it. She even price matched a pair of boots that were not in stock on Citysports website.


----------



## nycgirl330

kristinayee said:


> I just pricematched with Nordstrom too with the Citysports 30% discount. The agent just took my word for it. She even price matched a pair of boots that were not in stock on Citysports website.



Did citysports have your size in stock?  did you get the sand color or can you get other colors?


----------



## lkittylkat

city sports must be having a huge traffic jam bc the site locked me out and i have stuff in my basket! grrr!!


----------



## angel2434

foodjunkie8 said:


> Which location did you visit?



The one on boylston st. (chestnut hill)


----------



## angel2434

Guccigirlkells said:


> is there a printable that you used instore ?



I didn't have a coupon when I went in. I asked an SA working there and he handed me the coupon.


----------



## foodjunkie8

angel2434 said:


> The one on boylston st. (chestnut hill)


 
 Thank you, angel2434!  Did they have many in stock there?  I already purchased two pairs online (to be shipped to this Chestnut Hill location for in-store pick up) but I would love to see if maybe they had some in store and not online.


----------



## tally2ball

Oh no!!  Citysports.com isn't applying the discount to the UGGS I have in my basket!  anyone else now having this issue?


----------



## NYCavalier

ooo no that stinks!! That promo does not work for me anymore either! Figures they would take it off Uggs once they figured out they were basically giving them away! Good thing I ordered 2 pairs while it still worked, but that's too bad it does not work anymore!

p.s. I'm surprised that they took the promo code off Uggs, but they did not take it off North Face.....


----------



## underthesky

The coupon for citysport is FRIENDS2009 and yes, it works for me.


----------



## mldfb

Love this site!

I just did a live chat (5:30CST) with nordstrom.com and they did honor the DavidZ.com sale price for the mayfaire.  i also wanted the bomber and they honored the citysports.com 30% F&F price for that.

the nordstrom.com rep asked for the website name (to cross check the ugg authorized retailer list) and the coupon code for citysports.com.  there was no problem price matching regardless of the color and size availability of davidz/citysports.

ALSO nordstroms double points (mens half yearley) is Dec 26-28th. if you go to the Customer Service Desk, you can have the transaction 'returned' and 'repurchased' so that you received double points! (i just confirmed this with the actual store)


----------



## LV_L0ver

mldfb said:


> Love this site!
> 
> I just did a live chat (5:30CST) with nordstrom.com and they did honor the DavidZ.com sale price for the mayfaire.  i also wanted the bomber and they honored the citysports.com 30% F&F price for that.
> 
> the nordstrom.com rep asked for the website name (to cross check the ugg authorized retailer list) and the coupon code for citysports.com.  there was no problem price matching regardless of the color and size availability of davidz/citysports.
> 
> ALSO nordstroms double points (mens half yearley) is Dec 26-28th. if you go to the Customer Service Desk, you can have the transaction 'returned' and 'repurchased' so that you received double points! (i just confirmed this with the actual store)



Awww, lucky you, I tried two different Nordstrom reps but they both rejected my price match request. The first rep said Citysports.com is not an authorized UGG dealer and the second rep just rejected my request.


----------



## finzup

The coupon code FRIENDS2009 is no longer working for me on Uggs. 

I added a different item (not UGG or Northface) to my cart at it took the 25% off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wow!  I must have gotten on CitySport at the right time.  The discount took for my Uggs!!


----------



## itstiffany

I did a price match with Nordstrom earlier this morning and got a classic short UGG boots for 30% off. YAY THANK YOU!


----------



## SassySarah

finzup said:


> The coupon code FRIENDS2009 is no longer working for me on Uggs.
> 
> I added a different item (not UGG or Northface) to my cart at it took the 25% off.



Wow I'm glad I got my order in as soon as I saw the code.  I have 1 pair of Bailey Uggs and 2 Northface jackets on the way, shipped today!


----------



## venus_in_fur

i just ordered ugg boots 30% off on citysports.com using the code FRIENDS2009 ten minutes ago. 
although i got this error message saying ''server is too busy'' when i clicked check out 
(i was like, noooooo!!!!! this cannot be happening!!!!) , it worked fine after i tried one more time!


----------



## NYCavalier

I tried the code earlier today and it didn't work on Uggs for me, but now it does again...

everybody order your Uggs!!!!!


----------



## oohsuzyq

DO NOT FEAR!!

I just called citysports -

go into the store, and you get the Uggs discount - it doesn't work online anymore

Happy shopping!


----------



## beljwl

Mine shipped today


----------



## kalimarie

Go into a store?  I don't live near a store.  I put a different brand of shoes in my shopping bag & it took off the discount.  Why would they say you have to go into the store when many of us are online shoppers?


----------



## Vinyl

kalimarie said:


> Why would they say you have to go into the store when many of us are online shoppers?



S/he was just trying to be helpful.  The comment was obviously targeted towards those who are able to go to an actual store location... what else was there??


----------



## babyontheway

Mine shipped today too- I just went online to citysports and put just UGGS in my cart and it took 30% off without an issue (however, there are not many sizes left anymore)


----------



## swtil1usionz

Guccigirlkells said:


> Thanks so now I know I wasn't just being picky...Now I'm scared to buy online...I wonder if I buy the ugg boot cleaner set will it deepen the color. Has anyone had this experience with the black uggs as well?



Also, I did try spraying the Ugg Water Repellent Spray on the ashy brown ones and the color didn't deepen.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

Thanks for the tip...I guess I'm stuck with my shade of brown


----------



## Bay

Well I got nothing..Had 3 pairs in my cart..had to go and Im still not home..tried to price match with Nordies..no go..and now no more code..I am so sad!


----------



## Zita

The discount code worked for me tonight at citysports online. Probably just glitches. Keep trying!


----------



## Bay

Okay, I just got a price match from Nordies. I am so happy! I wanted to order 2 pairs but ended up with only 1 since the color I wanted in the second pair was sold out. Weeei!


----------



## bkp0

It doesn't work anymore..not on north face


----------



## aq7588@

Yay!! Just got Nordies to price match the Sunsparkle and its not even on the city sports website.


----------



## Tracky527

hey guys this is so frustrating i just got denied a pricematch from nordies online chat bc it wasn't a publicly advertised discount?!!


----------



## Tracky527

how r u guys pricematching? are u calling or doing online chat?


----------



## aq7588@

^ I called them


----------



## *want it all*

Tracky527 said:


> hey guys this is so frustrating i just got denied a pricematch from nordies online chat bc it wasn't a publicly advertised discount?!!



I've gotten this reply every time it's not a publicly advertised coupon--regardless if it's via chat or via the phone.  Nordstrom is just looking out for its bottom line, esp. during these tougher economic times.  Although not great news for buyers, I honestly don't blame the company for cracking down.   We're lucky nordies provides such outstanding customer service as it is.


----------



## hotstar16

oohsuzyq said:


> DO NOT FEAR!!
> 
> I just called citysports -
> 
> go into the store, and you get the Uggs discount - it doesn't work online anymore
> 
> Happy shopping!


 
^^Thank you! Do you know if we need any actual coupons to bring to the store?


----------



## Tracky527

Thanks guys i just got nordies pricematch by calling!  Got the kensington boots!


----------



## oohsuzyq

hotstar16 said:


> ^^Thank you! Do you know if we need any actual coupons to bring to the store?



Yes, you do. I didn't have the coupon though, so when I went to check out I told them. They were nice about it and had some extra ones behind the counter though! (Not sure where you live, but this was at the Boylston St. location in Boston!)


----------



## alllove

I got price match from Nordstorm yesterday .
But today I got the cancel mail !!!!!!
I called CS , and they said the price match is no longer available....
What's a disappoint !  

I have one more order pair of  ugg for PM , I hope it would be ship soon .


----------



## MaliaNia

alllove said:


> I got price match from Nordstorm yesterday .
> But today I got the cancel mail !!!!!!
> I called CS , and they said the price match is no longer available....
> What's a disappoint !
> 
> I have one more order pair of  ugg for PM , I hope it would be ship soon .



they cancelled your PM a day later after placing your order???


----------



## alllove

MaliaNia said:


> they cancelled your PM a day later after placing your order???



Yep
I was told the price match was kind a mistake.
sooooo frustrating.


----------



## chicbags

alllove said:


> Yep
> I was told the price match was kind a mistake.
> sooooo frustrating.



Was your price match over the phone or via online chat?
That really doesn't seem right to cancel after they had agreed to the price match.
Especially since you didn't order from City Sports when you had the chance.


----------



## Bay

Wow..I did the live chat and got the price match. I had to switch agents though because the first one was not very helpful.

I hope they wont cancel my order..I am so sorry they canceled yours all..You should complain!! It doesnt seem fair that they can do that to you.


----------



## alllove

chicbags said:


> Was your price match over the phone or via online chat?
> That really doesn't seem right to cancel after they had agreed to the price match.
> Especially since you didn't order from City Sports when you had the chance.



I did over the phone .
And yes , I thought same way.
If they didn't take my order when I called them for PM ,
I could chose city sports.com.
But now I can't order the shoes what I want on city sport.com ,
because it's out of stock already.
That's so unfair.... I told to CS , but they keep saying no.


----------



## chicbags

alllove said:


> I did over the phone .
> And yes , I thought same way.
> If they didn't take my order when I called them for PM ,
> I could chose city sports.com.
> But now I can't order the shoes what I want on city sport.com ,
> because it's out of stock already.
> That's so unfair.... I told to CS , but they keep saying no.



Can you post the exact email you received from them canceling
your order?
Would be curious to see the exact wording.
You made a separate order on a different pair of Uggs?


----------



## alllove

chicbags said:


> Can you post the exact email you received from them canceling
> your order?
> Would be curious to see the exact wording.
> You made a separate order on a different pair of Uggs?



They just said on e-mail 
"One or more of your items is no longer available and will not be shipped.
 We apologize for this inconvenience and would be happy to assist you in finding a replacement item(s)." .
but I can see the same item(classic short boots) is available at online. in same color , same size... 
Then I called CS , they said the reason that because the price match was a mistake , can't confirm the order for that price.

Yes ,I did placed 2 orders separately.


----------



## redrose000

LV_L0ver said:


> Awww, lucky you, I tried two different Nordstrom reps but they both rejected my price match request. The first rep said Citysports.com is not an authorized UGG dealer and the second rep just rejected my request.



According to Uggs it is  http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx

People at Nordies, they should have checked.


----------



## gillysirl

www.saksfifthavenue.com has a bunch of different styles added to their markdowns (knit tall, suede tall....)

free ship with SAKSSHIP9


----------



## gucci girl

I just tried doing price match with nordies.....no good they said because it wasn't a public sale..... will call again later


----------



## purselover30

Have anybody seen any arglye sweater boots on sale?? tried the price match with nordies and no help wouldn't do it. I need a grey or black pair on sz 8


----------



## kururu

alllove said:


> They just said on e-mail
> "One or more of your items is no longer available and will not be shipped.
> We apologize for this inconvenience and would be happy to assist you in finding a replacement item(s)." .
> but I can see the same item(classic short boots) is available at online. in same color , same size...
> Then I called CS , they said the reason that because the price match was a mistake , can't confirm the order for that price.
> 
> Yes ,I did placed 2 orders separately.


 
 I got the cancel mail, too. same words...


----------



## angel2434

foodjunkie8 said:


> Thank you, angel2434!  Did they have many in stock there?  I already purchased two pairs online (to be shipped to this Chestnut Hill location for in-store pick up) but I would love to see if maybe they had some in store and not online.



np! glad to help =) When I went in last saturday they had all the styles that are available online but no additional styles. Im not sure how many sizes were in stock though. I was only interested in the chestnut baileys


----------



## DC-Cutie

My co-worker just price matched the Sundsparkle (on sale for $150 + 30% off at NM) w/Nordies.  No problem.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D16269


----------



## AbbytheBT

alllove said:


> They just said on e-mail
> "One or more of your items is no longer available and will not be shipped.
> We apologize for this inconvenience and would be happy to assist you in finding a replacement item(s)." .
> but I can see the same item(classic short boots) is available at online. in same color , same size...
> Then I called CS , they said the reason that because the price match was a mistake , can't confirm the order for that price.
> 
> Yes ,I did placed 2 orders separately.


 
OK - Now this all really steams me up because I've been a loyal Nordies customer for years & do price matching _all the time_ to keep my purchases organized, earn points, etc. so I know the rules well: must be authorized vendor, same size, color and available to the customer at same time of purchase. So that means you can take in special coupons that only you may get in the mail for certain brands and certain stores (ie. Coach, Kate Spade)

My experience has been in the past few years has been that if you go into a Nordies or call a Nordies shoe department and talk them through the website right there at the cash register (they have internet access) and they see the discount on-line it will be done right there on the spot.  I have even printed out my "shopping cart" and faxed it to my Nordies SA and then they've done a charge/send based on that price.

Honestly, this is all so strange with the catalog people -- my first attempt with the City Sports 30% off match ( a DEFINATE authorized vendor) worked and those have been shipped out.   My 2nd attempt did not, and I was so afraid that they would go out of stock before I could get through to a local Nordies SA, that I just decided to order from City Sports!! - which has shipped too.

*AND* If you are *REALLY* serious about getting the price match with City Sports (and have access to their 30% off coupon) - you can also 1) call a City Sports store, check to see if they have the size & style you want then 2) run to Nordies get that size & style and give the SA the phone # and 3) they will call store and confirm and ring up at lower price

Hope that helps Ladies and gets you that % off because we deserve it!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm confused as to why people are doing a price match with Nordstrom if they're able to purchase the boots from City Sports?


----------



## cyberdiva

californiaCRUSH said:


> I'm confused as to why people are doing a price match with Nordstrom if they're able to purchase the boots from City Sports?


 
I think its because people get points on thier Nordies card for using it. Also, if there are any problems with order, you can always exchange or return at Nordies if you order thru them. It's more convienent!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

cyberdiva said:


> I think its because people get points on thier Nordies card for using it. Also, if there are any problems with order, you can always exchange or return at Nordies if you order thru them. It's more convienent!



Ahh very true! Didn't think of that  Thanks.


----------



## mielikki55

DC-Cutie said:


> Happy Holidays from Berk's shoes! Please enter the code *UGG20* in the coupon section of your order at www.berkshoes.com to receive 20% off all UGGS. Shipping in the US is free. Offer good through Sunday December 20. Use the code as many times as you like and please share with friends and family!



Is this the same as berkstore.com?  The address listed on the website is the same but the phone number is not.  Just want to make this place is legit.  Thanks.


----------



## mielikki55

If you call a CitySports store, they will honor the sale and ship it to you.  The only catch is that you have to pay for shipping but still, it's a great discount.  I think the sale ends tomorrow.


----------



## beljwl

californiaCRUSH said:


> I'm confused as to why people are doing a price match with Nordstrom if they're able to purchase the boots from City Sports?




Not all of us PM'ed with Nords. I ordered from citysport so I would not have to pay tax.


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

mielikki55 said:


> If you call a CitySports store, they will honor the sale and ship it to you. The only catch is that you have to pay for shipping but still, it's a great discount. I think the sale ends tomorrow.


 
Do you know which store you called?  I called the Boston store, but they did not honor it over the phone.  

Thanks!


----------



## bkp0

I got my knightbridge uggs today!! Does anyone find that the lining itches your skin?  Maybe they need to be broken in. I hope I'm not allergic. I did notice they aren't as soft as my daughter's classic uggs. Her lining is much softer. Any advice?


----------



## swearonchanel

that website does not seem legit. did you order from them?


----------



## sweetem

i came by bloomie today at Tysons I and they have 40% off UGG, including knighbridge, mayfair, etc.


----------



## mielikki55

swearonchanel said:


> that website does not seem legit. did you order from them?



Nope.  Ordered from CitySports.


----------



## Dame

sweetem said:


> i came by bloomie today at Tysons I and they have 40% off UGG, including knighbridge, mayfair, etc.



where is TYSONS???


----------



## bkp0

do you have to have a coupon or something and is it only for today (blooming at Tysons)?


----------



## bkp0

Dame said:


> where is TYSONS???


 
Tysons,VA (I believe)


----------



## sweetem

Yes, Tysons I in Northern VA.
And you don't need any additional coupon to get 40% off (and today, if you open bloomie account, you will get an additional 15% off)


----------



## lovefairy

sweetem said:


> Yes, Tysons I in Northern VA.
> And you don't need any additional coupon to get 40% off (and today, if you open bloomie account, you will get an additional 15% off)



NOOO WAY!!! Do you know if that is the case for all the Bloomies? Just for today? Does it include the classic styles? Thanks.


----------



## sweetem

lovefairy, i am sorry, i don't think that the classic styles are on sale.
I don't know about other bloomies, I stopped by bloomies just to get my final purchases today.


----------



## Tracky527

Thanks again for the post. I just ordered another pair of uggs.  The roseberry in black!


----------



## cherryontop

Awww I was really hoping to see a deal for them classics here ):


----------



## alllove

Thank you for your advice , AbbytheBT

But I'm OK ,because my second order was shipped today !
And this morning I tried to replace the order (first one which was canceled) . 
That one was shipped too

 Finally I will get Classic short boots for $98 + tax and Bailey button boots for $105 + tax .
What a deal!!!         
Thank you for all info and help !


----------



## Bay

I am so glad you got through with your new order alllove!!

I noticed that I didnt have to pay any tax from ordering from Nordies? I payed $104.96 for my Bailey boots. 

I also ordered from Nordies because they had other colors and choices than citysport.


----------



## alllove

Thank you Bay!
And congrat ! you will also get new UGG boots for good price


----------



## itilliee

my uggs from citysports came! i ordered them on sunday around 5ish.  they look different.(like uggs got cheaper, material wise)


----------



## bkp0

itilliee said:


> my uggs from citysports came! i ordered them on sunday around 5ish.  they look different.(like uggs got cheaper, material wise)


 
Funny you mentioned that....they looked different to me in the picture but I though that is probably just the way the  picture is ......


----------



## Guccigirlkells

I must agree...I got mines from another site (yes its an authorized dealer) and I think uggs are being made more cheaply then in the past


----------



## MaliaNia

30% off at saks.com

knightsbridge:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...6570&P_name=UGG+Australia&bmUID=1260950598935

mayfaire:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...9719&P_name=UGG+Australia&bmUID=1260950983578

cuffed ankle boots:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...8727&P_name=UGG+Australia&bmUID=1260951069254

knit tall:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0227&P_name=UGG+Australia&bmUID=1260951099177


----------



## krasata20

bing cashback has 10% off for uggaustralia.com plus the site has free shipping on all orders over $140


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, I've posted several reminders in this thread to cease posting OT chat and questions.  If you need sizing help, or want to know if a specific style is comfy, etc. . .  go to our Glass Slipper Forum.
This is a DEALS THREAD ONLY please  it's over 1700 posts already and I'd bet only 200 of them are truly "deals".
Please stay on topic


----------



## mistyknightwin

So I contacted the Bloomingdales in Tysons Corner, VA. and these are the styles and prices they have for 40% 

Suburb Corchet - $220.00 with an additional 40% off 
MayFair - $180.00 with an additional 40% off 
Knightsbright - $220.00 with an additional 40% off 

HTH


----------



## mistyknightwin

www.eilatan.com has a sale on the Classics as well as a few others. Please know your sizes as the discount is due to not requesting refunds or exchanges. FREE SHIPPING! 

Classic Cardy Moss - $107.99
Classing Cardy Picante 
Classic Stripe Knit Navy Cream - $88.99
Classic Cardy Grey - $126.64
Classic Short - $126.64

A few others I didn't mention are on the site www.eilatan - they are a recognized supplier by UGG.


----------



## Dame

there are a few uggs included in the saks sale..and if you have mystery money it is even a sweeter deal


----------



## mistyknightwin

Central Coast Surf are also having a sale on UGG boots. They are an authorized seller of UGG boots.

A Few Sale Items...

Bailey Button - $127.99
Classic Cady - $118.99
Classic Short - $118.99
Classic Tall - $152.99

www.ccsurf.com


----------



## coupongal

I just got these... I had nordies price match

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1261020839977


----------



## angelsandsome

I was just doing some shopping on bing.com and they have ALOT of different %'s on cash back for all UGG's, all the way to 15%


----------



## kalodie1

Bootbarn.com has ultra tall boots on sale for $139.99, use code freeship for free standard shipping.


----------



## huggz213

kalodie1 said:


> Bootbarn.com has ultra tall boots on sale for $139.99, use code freeship for free standard shipping.


 
Thanks!  With the 15% off coupon, AO2009 , they came out to $126.94 with 7.95 shipping chrge .  So their coupon works on all their uggs I'm assuming.  They also had the tasman for 59.95 in guys size 9 on sale...


----------



## kalodie1

Wow...you did better than me but  am still pretty happy w/ the 139 and free ship


----------



## purselover30

Hi Ladies still looking for some deals on my Arglye UGG boots in Grey. 

But i found some other uggs on sale as well. 

Knightsbridge $154
Mayfare $126 
Roseberry-first time i seen these marked down. $161. 

@ http://www.shopbop.com/ugg-australia-sale/br/v=1/2534374302030054.htm


----------



## Rosenpetals

Argyle boots in Fig, Cream and Black are on sale for 122.99/ the cute striped boots are only 88.99 at Eilatan.com with free shipping. 

http://www.eilatan.com/c-3-womens.a...=13&GenderID=3&StyleID=0&Size=6&SortByPrice=0


----------



## fabienne_k

I was looking for Uggs as last-minute Xmas gifts this morning. The Walking Company is having a sale (up to 42% off) on selected styles, including Classic Tall boots for $139. However, the colors/sizes and very limited.  

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/br...men-shop-all?gclid=COqO1fzq4p4CFQ0aawodhXevJw

Thankfully, I called Nordstrom this morning and they did a price match for me on two pairs of Classic Tall.


----------



## nycgirl330

^^ did nordstrom require the same style/color/size to be in stock??


----------



## fabienne_k

No, they didn't.


----------



## brittanyqt

hey guys. first time poster--long time follower. i decided i want the black tall uggs and want to get nordstroms to price match. we don't have a store here in arkansas but i've ordered from there before and always been happy.

anyway, my question is-- how do i go about calling them to pricematch? do i just speak to a cust. service rep and tell them i want to order the uggs with the other companies sale price? what info will they ask for? i've read where some of you have called and been turned down for the price match so i want to make sure i have everything i need. thanks in advance. oh , and these are my first uggs and i read you should order one size down? true? 




fabienne_k said:


> No, they didn't.


----------



## bodybuild36

Thanks for posting about the argyle knit Uggs.  I got Nordstrom to price match via live chat with no problem.  I just sent them the URL.


----------



## brittanyqt

nevermind on the pricematch question. i just ordered the chestnut knightsbridge from davidz.com for $120

has anyone ordered from them before?


----------



## guccilover12

xxx
please don't post links you don't know for sure are authentic, this thread is not for authenticity questions.


----------



## megs151515

Nordstroms will no longer price match classic talls without a color match?? Any ideas ladies?


----------



## DC-Cutie

megs151515 said:


> Nordstroms will no longer price match classic talls without a color match?? Any ideas ladies?



that's the inconsistency w/Nordies.  Some CS reps will go ahead and do it, while others will not.

I say call back a few times, you may get lucky and get a rep that will do it for you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccilover12 said:


> xx



I'd pass on this company.  For a couple of reasons:

No contact info besides, email
15% restocking fee
no information about them being an UGG authorized dealer


----------



## AbbytheBT

brittanyqt said:


> hey guys. first time poster--long time follower. i decided i want the black tall uggs and want to get nordstroms to price match. we don't have a store here in arkansas but i've ordered from there before and always been happy.
> 
> anyway, my question is-- how do i go about calling them to pricematch? do i just speak to a cust. service rep and tell them i want to order the uggs with the other companies sale price? what info will they ask for? i've read where some of you have called and been turned down for the price match so i want to make sure i have everything i need. thanks in advance. oh , and these are my first uggs and i read you should order one size down? true?


 
Brittany: I have some info on Nordie pricematch in my UGG post here http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/the-ugg-thread-377367-113.html#post13470071
You have to have to check first that the pair you want (same color, style, size) are on sale from an authorized vendor. Basically, you are giving them a chance to sell to you first.


----------



## AbbytheBT

I also love Zappos for price matching which is now carrying UGGs I see.  
They have incredible customer service, no sales tax and free overnight shipping for the VIP list.  
Free regular shipping which is only 2-3 days max to CA.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AbbytheBT said:


> I also love Zappos for price matching which is now carrying UGGs I see.
> They have incredible customer service, no sales tax and free overnight shipping for the VIP list.
> Free regular shipping which is only 2-3 days max to CA.



I thought Zappos stopped pricematching?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Sooooo I am offically done with my UGG shopping. I just took 2 people off my SO's list by buying the UGG Mayfaire for $94.95 *(NO TAX)* with FREE 3 day SHIPPING with FEDEX!!!* (TODAY ONLY)* 

http://www.footwearetc.com/Womens-S...alia-Womens-Mayfaire-5116-Sand-Sheepskin.html

They are an authorized UGG Retailer - I called my order in since I didn't want to take any chances with my sizes not being in stock. My total was $189.90

They have other good deals as well worth checking out www.footwearetc.com

HTH someone - I'm officially leaving now unless I can get some Tall under $100.00! lol


----------



## queenvictoria2

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought Zappos stopped pricematching?





as far as I know they did


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Misty* - I luv you like a play cousin, but please leave this thread - LOL...  everytime you post a good deal, I'm on it!  and like you, I keep saying "I don't need another pair".. 

Good Deal!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC-Cutie said:


> *Misty* - I luv you like a play cousin, but please leave this thread - LOL... everytime you post a good deal, I'm on it! and like you, I keep saying "I don't need another pair"..
> 
> Good Deal!!!


Awww, luv you lots! I was just about to pm you this cause I know you love a deal just like I do lol!! 

I'm really going to try and leave this time!! But you see that snow outside?! lol I wore my bailey buttons yesterday and I was like hmmm maybe I need these in brown 2 lol 

Okay I'm gonna leave now....


----------



## canada's

has anyone seen the baileys for $120 or less?


----------



## brittanyqt

i'm starting to worry about my knightsbridge order with davidz.com

is there anyone who has experience ordering from there?


----------



## purselover30

mistyknightwin said:


> Sooooo I am offically done with my UGG shopping. I just took 2 people off my SO's list by buying the UGG Mayfaire for $94.95 *(NO TAX)* with FREE 3 day SHIPPING with FEDEX!!!* (TODAY ONLY)*
> 
> http://www.footwearetc.com/Womens-S...alia-Womens-Mayfaire-5116-Sand-Sheepskin.html
> 
> They are an authorized UGG Retailer - I called my order in since I didn't want to take any chances with my sizes not being in stock. My total was $189.90
> 
> They have other good deals as well worth checking out www.footwearetc.com
> 
> HTH someone - I'm officially leaving now unless I can get some Tall under $100.00! lol[/QUOT
> 
> "Girl i dont know you but i luv the deals you been putting out. if you come up with the tall UGGS for $100 pm me that would be the deal of the century. LOL"


----------



## AbbytheBT

queenvictoria2 said:


> as far as I know they did


 
OK - my _VERY_ bad that I did not check if Zappos was still doing price matching - I hadn't PMed with them for awhile.  Just doing regular purchasing. 
Mmm - will check it out though - because I'm still on the hunt for a pair for DH and they have a huge selection.


----------



## xoSushi

Not sure if this has been posted, but Uggs Knightbridge for $120 at Davidz.com http://www.davidz.com/products2.cfm/ID/2096/attr1/1227/color/BROWNLIGHT/name/UGG-Knightsbridge/


----------



## SassySarah

canada's said:


> has anyone seen the baileys for $120 or less?



I bought Bailey's for $105 during City Sports F&F sale.  And I have to say, they are my most favorite pair of Uggs EVER!!!  (7 pairs so far)


----------



## svball88

mistyknightwin said:


> So I contacted the Bloomingdales in Tysons Corner, VA. and these are the styles and prices they have for 40%
> 
> Suburb Corchet - $220.00 with an additional 40% off
> MayFair - $180.00 with an additional 40% off
> Knightsbright - $220.00 with an additional 40% off
> 
> HTH



How can I get the 40% if I don't live in VA?


----------



## mistyknightwin

purselover30 said:


> mistyknightwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo I am offically done with my UGG shopping. I just took 2 people off my SO's list by buying the UGG Mayfaire for $94.95 *(NO TAX)* with FREE 3 day SHIPPING with FEDEX!!!* (TODAY ONLY)*
> 
> http://www.footwearetc.com/Womens-S...alia-Womens-Mayfaire-5116-Sand-Sheepskin.html
> 
> They are an authorized UGG Retailer - I called my order in since I didn't want to take any chances with my sizes not being in stock. My total was $189.90
> 
> They have other good deals as well worth checking out www.footwearetc.com
> 
> HTH someone - I'm officially leaving now unless I can get some Tall under $100.00! lol[/QUOT
> 
> "Girl i dont know you but i luv the deals you been putting out. if you come up with the tall UGGS for $100 pm me that would be the deal of the century. LOL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww no prob.  Of course I'll def. pass it along!
Click to expand...


----------



## mistyknightwin

svball88 said:


> How can I get the 40% if I don't live in VA?


Hmmm, have you called to see if they do charge sends? that is always an option....


----------



## brittanyqt

xoSushi said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but Uggs Knightbridge for $120 at Davidz.com http://www.davidz.com/products2.cfm/ID/2096/attr1/1227/color/BROWNLIGHT/name/UGG-Knightsbridge/



I ordered them in chestnut. Wanted black but they were out. Did you get them? I'm trying to find someone who has dealt with the company before. They *seem* legit.


----------



## devoted7

i know these uggs are an older style, but anyone find any deals on the metallic tall boots?


----------



## xoSushi

brittanyqt said:


> I ordered them in chestnut. Wanted black but they were out. Did you get them? I'm trying to find someone who has dealt with the company before. They *seem* legit.


Yes they are legit. Their site name is on the Ugg website's Authorized Online Retailers list.


----------



## marinachkaa

anyone know if there are any deals on classic tall bomber jacket in chocolate uggs?  TIA

http://www.uggaustralia.com/Product...ingsite_froogle5804-BJC-05&CAWELAID=419583105


----------



## sparkleswirl

Hi I see a lot of talk about the Bailey boot and I was wondering if I should order a size smaller?  
I have a few pairs of Uggs, and they are all a size 9.  I wear my brown, short Uggs on a daily basis so they have stretched out a lot but I'm not sure if the 8 would fit comfortably initially.  
Also, I was thinking about getting the Bailey bomber in the brown leather.  Thoughts or opinions?


----------



## canada's

SassySarah said:


> I bought Bailey's for $105 during City Sports F&F sale.  And I have to say, they are my most favorite pair of Uggs EVER!!!  (7 pairs so far)



this isn't still going on though, correct? i don't have a city sports nearby, so i'd have to do a charge send.


----------



## stylinchica

hi guys!
i'm new to the UGG line--thinking about buying my first pair.
which do you guys think is better the UGG capstone
http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=5738

or the UGG meridian?
http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=5737&model=Meridian

TIA!


----------



## sparkleswirl

Meridian better.  
I think the shorter the Uggs, the easier it is to wear them everyday without being too big and bulky.  But aside from their hight, I like the style of the Meridian better than the capstone.


----------



## lovefairy

If it's gonna be your first pair, why not start with the classic short/tall ones? Just my two cents though


----------



## skyqueen

^^Agree!


----------



## Swanky

*sigh*
Ladies, again, this is NOT a sizing thread or a thread to get opinions on cutest pair. . .  please visit our GLASS SLIPPER to chat, this is a DEALS & STEALS thread only please!


----------



## pursemonkey

Knightsbridge in Grey and Black marked down to $165 (from $220) during NM's mid-day dash!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=30&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## LaurieLou

Any UGG deals in any stores? I need to try them on and figure out what size I need bc all my pairs vary in size!


----------



## babyontheway

pursemonkey said:


> Knightsbridge in Grey and Black marked down to $165 (from $220) during NM's mid-day dash!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=30&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740



The mid day dash must be over- back to original price


----------



## svball88

babyontheway said:


> The mid day dash must be over- back to original price



DANG! I missed it too!!!! That was such a good deal and they had both my sizes!!!!! 

I will get you  Knightsbridge if it is the last thing i do!


----------



## brittanyqt

svball88 said:


> DANG! I missed it too!!!! That was such a good deal and they had both my sizes!!!!!
> 
> I will get you  Knightsbridge if it is the last thing i do!



I ordered a pair in chestnut from davidz.com on Saturday and they are shipping today. $120.00 and $5.00 flat rate shipping. Better deal than the midday dash!

http://www.davidz.com/products2.cfm/ID/2096/attr1/1227/color/BROWNLIGHT/name/UGG-Knightsbridge/


----------



## svball88

brittanyqt said:


> I ordered a pair in chestnut from davidz.com on Saturday and they are shipping today. $120.00 and $5.00 flat rate shipping. Better deal than the midday dash!
> 
> http://www.davidz.com/products2.cfm/ID/2096/attr1/1227/color/BROWNLIGHT/name/UGG-Knightsbridge/




I am looking for Black or Grey in the Knightsbridge. But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jason825

Does anyone know if it's possible to find a new pair of Ugg Roxy boots anywhere in black, size 7 (the tall version, not mid)?  I can't find them from any online authorized retailers, and yes, I realize they've been discontinued for about a year now.  Thanks.


----------



## pursemonkey

svball88 said:


> I am looking for Black or Grey in the Knightsbridge. But thanks for the heads up!



Looks like they do have them in black, but only size 6 and 7.


----------



## harlem_cutie

if anyone knows where to find gray paisley Uggs please let me know. I think I need a size 9. TIA


----------



## jason825

xxx not allowed, this will get you banned


----------



## Majuriel

Have you looked on the Australian Ebay? There is a lister there with 100% feedback and I think he has your boots in all sizes and colors. I can't PM you the listings because you don't have enough posts to allow PM's.


----------



## stylinchica

sparkleswirl said:


> Meridian better.
> I think the shorter the Uggs, the easier it is to wear them everyday without being too big and bulky.  But aside from their hight, I like the style of the Meridian better than the capstone.




thanks sparkleswirl, lovefairy, and skyqueen!


----------



## DATKOREANCUTIE

Well, Bloomies and Nordstrom are selling the original uggs for 140 a pair now that they have a bunch of new boots out. I paid 152 after tax for a pair of black ones last week. Uggs don't go on sale too often :/.


----------



## xoSushi

DATKOREANCUTIE said:


> Well, Bloomies and Nordstrom are selling the original uggs for 140 a pair now that they have a bunch of new boots out. I paid 152 after tax for a pair of black ones last week. Uggs don't go on sale too often :/.


I don't see how that counts as a deal... but thanks for the info.


----------



## xoSushi

Select UGG styles on sale at Neiman Marcus 25% off, offer expires on 12/22 at 2PM CT
Discount will show at checkout. Free shipping with code: SHOPNM

Classic Tall Logo Boot
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat25480731cat25480732


Kensington Buckle Boot
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat25480731cat25480732


Classic Striped Cable Knit
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat25480731cat25480732


Classic Bailey Button Boot
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat25480731cat25480732

Classic Crocheted Boot
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat25480731cat25480732


----------



## xoSushi

A couple Uggs on sale at Victoria's Secret Semi-Annual Sale

Knightsbridge zipper boot $176
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...H-242710&page=1&cgname=OSSHUDESUGG&rfnbr=4849

Ultimate bind boot $160
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...H-227830&page=1&cgname=OSSHUDESUGG&rfnbr=4849

Classic tall wool boot  $139.99
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...H-242708&page=1&cgname=OSSHUDESUGG&rfnbr=4849

Classic tall striped cableknit boot $105
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...H-242669&page=1&cgname=OSSHUDESUGG&rfnbr=4849

Suburb crochet boot $149.99
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...H-242712&page=1&cgname=OSSHUDESUGG&rfnbr=4849


----------



## saccharine12

*no authenticity questions please!*


----------



## sparkleswirl

So I'm guessing no one knows about the sizing for the bailey button bomber in leather? :wondering


----------



## Mxygxy999

Some Uggs at NM.com sale, at 25% off.  Good till 1 pm CT only.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


----------



## MaliaNia

svball88 said:


> DANG! I missed it too!!!! That was such a good deal and they had both my sizes!!!!!
> 
> I will get you  Knightsbridge if it is the last thing i do!




the grey knightsbridge is on sale right now for 25% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat25480731cat25480732


----------



## Swanky

sparkleswirl said:


> So I'm guessing no one knows about the sizing for the bailey button bomber in leather? :wondering



I've repeatedly begged people NOT to chat/ask sizing questions in this thread  maybe that's why no one answered.
This is a DEALS thread  our shoe forum has several UGGS sizing threads already.


----------



## svball88

MaliaNia said:


> the grey knightsbridge is on sale right now for 25% off
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat25480731cat25480732




I GOT THEM!  FINALLY! Thank you MaliaNia for posting that deal! I got the Black Knightsbridge in a size 10 for $156, originally $220!!! WHOOT WHOOT!


----------



## sparkleswirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've repeatedly begged people NOT to chat/ask sizing questions in this thread  maybe that's why no one answered.
> This is a DEALS thread  our shoe forum has several UGGS sizing threads already.



my apologies.
Where exactly can I ask about sizing? 
Thank you


----------



## Swanky

The Glass Slipper forum, there's several threads if you try a search


----------



## Ellie Mae

FYI.. here you can search UGG AUTHORIZED RETAILERS... http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/dealerLocator.aspx for AUTHENTIC UGG RESELLERS

ANd HERE, you can glean info as to SIZING.... if you just click the boot/shoe that you are interested in on the UGG website, it will give the sizing info, including CM, INCHES, and various SIZES.  Check the shoe on the UGG website.  
EXAMPLE.. find the shoe/boot you are interested in and click SIZING INFO..http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=5815&model=Classic+Tall

NO NEED TO KEEP ASKING.. it's all on the UGG website.... just measure your foot and buy accordingly.


----------



## girlycharlie

Sunsparkle Shear Boot @ NM - $150.00.

Free overnight shipping code: "QUICK" til 1PM CT today. Get them before Xmas!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...4294966940%2B601%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D4994


----------



## ms_pinky

Bergdorf has some on sale!!!

Knightsbridge

Classic Tall Logo

Classic Crocheted

Cardy

Also, I bought a pair of grey cardy's from Nordies like 2 weeks ago and just got them yesterday [backordered].  I price matched  to get them for $99.  THEN, I just saw them on Bergdorf's site for $84!  I talked to live chat for a price match....they said the price that they found was $67 on the bergdorf site.  I was like !!!!  I wasn't about to complain!

Hope you gals can snag the same deal!!!!   Doesn't hurt to try!

**EDIT**

On live chat, the woman price matched to the Stout Cardy boot which is $67 on the bergdorf site.  Try at your own risk, but the Bergdorf prices are lower in general.


----------



## bombie

Did anyone post the sale at bootbarn.com? Ultra tall only $139, ultimate tas only $89, and there is additional 15% off with AO2009. Is this a good deal or anyone seen better?
http://www.bootbarn.com/multiview/women/bootsshoes/view/view/0/12/sale/All/All/All/UGG Boots


----------



## AbbytheBT

Nordies has some men's styles at 33% off:

The Mason:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2984559...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6012748&P=1

The Norwood:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3026429...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6012748&P=1

The Herald Clog:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3022782...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6012748&P=1


----------



## AbbytheBT

At Nordies for 33% off, the Mayfair in size 11:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3020939...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6012745&P=1


----------



## AbbytheBT

And at Nordies, the Retreat Mocassin at 40% off:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6012480/0~2376780~6009391~6012477~6012480?origin=leftnav


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^Thanks, *ms_pinky*! I just purchased the grey Knightsbridge from Bergdorfs at 40% off or $132! No tax or shipping charged either! Thanks again and Happy Holidays!


----------



## snr12

OMG, thanks so much Bombie!!! I ordered a pair from there just now.. woo hoo!


----------



## purselover30

Oh god! i messed around and didnt get the uggs from Bergdorfs............ Who can do a price match other than Nordstroms they giving me a hard time you have to have the color and size in stock

NEVERMIND!!!!

I just seen Bombie's deal with bootbarn and order my arglye boots............. I would like to thank you Bombie sooooooooooo much i been dying for these, I paid $7 dollars more than Bergordf because of shipping but i still only paid $103. I just got to keep a watch out for the Roseberry ones now Berg's was the cheapest i seen for $138.


----------



## futurewoman

bombie said:


> Did anyone post the sale at bootbarn.com? Ultra tall only $139, ultimate tas only $89, and there is additional 15% off with AO2009. Is this a good deal or anyone seen better?
> http://www.bootbarn.com/multiview/women/bootsshoes/view/view/0/12/sale/All/All/All/UGG Boots




Thanks for this, bombie! I just purchased the Chestnut Ultra Tall boots for $127 shipped  It looks like there are still a bunch of sizes and color options. I don't think I've ever seen them priced this low _during_ the winter season.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Not sure if this was posted (did a search and didn't see it) but they have some discontinued colors/styles on sale here (Mayfaire, Cardy, Knightsbridge, etc.):

http://www.cozyboots.com/lastchance-ugg.shtml

They are listed as an authorized retailer on the official UGG site.


----------



## Beach Bum

HEADS UP!
Just back from Philly shopping trip..I got my daughter ANOTHER pair of KNIT UGGS...ON SALE!@@!!!!!!!
CIty Sports store in PHilly has ALL UGGS 25% off!


----------



## sweetlove

Got my mom a pair of cardys for Christmas! And now I want a pair for myself too ush:


----------



## babybubba753

got Nordies to pricematch bootbarn with code AO2009!! $118.99 for the ultimate talls!


----------



## huggz213

www.jackssurfboards.com has uggs w/ free shipping and 15% off with the discount code 923fall09  that is entered on the last page of checkout.


----------



## pupeluv

http://www.onlineshoes.com/productlist.asp?plt=4&gen=w&ref_agegroupid=1&ref_sale=1&ref_brand=27

Onlineshoes has some on sale and if you through bing it's an extra 14-15% CB. (Also free shipping)


----------



## finzup

www.cusp.com 
has 30% off some Uggs (cardy's, bailey button, classic crochet, knightsbridge) ..  it says "extra 30%" but the price shown on the site is the price with the 30% already taken off.

shipping is not free but it's still a good deal I think


----------



## wis3ly

BurberryLvr said:


> Not sure if this was posted (did a search and didn't see it) but they have some discontinued colors/styles on sale here (Mayfaire, Cardy, Knightsbridge, etc.):
> 
> http://www.cozyboots.com/lastchance-ugg.shtml
> 
> They are listed as an authorized retailer on the official UGG site.


 
Just a heads up Nordstrom does NOT pricematch. Cozyboots "isn't considered a competitor".......


----------



## kalimarie

Interesting.  They price matced for me when shoesonashoestring had all Uggs at 25% off.  Maybe you should back and see if another sales associate would offer to pm.


----------



## pupeluv

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=29268

NM has some on sale and some with take an extra 25% off


----------



## cookiejar

NM has increased prices and 25% off


----------



## lavidacampus

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but if you are a Zappos VIP member (it's free), you get free overnight shipping and *no sales tax* in all states except KY, NC, NV and NY.

So that's an easy way to save like $5 to $10 on shipping/tax if you already know your size! I ordered my latest pair from here, they're packaged well too.


----------



## BrooklynBAP

I just got the Knightsbridge for $132 down from $220 at Neiman Marcus, plus there's a code for free shipping


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ last year i was too late and they sold out of the black knightsbridge so I settled for the Chestnut.  this year i was able to score the black ones!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Victorias Secret has some Uggs on sale also!

code SP1020029 for $15 off $100, $30 of $150, $75 off $250, or $150 off $500.  I think Uggs are excluded, but I tried it with $150 worth of clothing and $350 in Uggs and it worked for me.  The code didn't work on the Uggs at the lower tiered level for some reason, not sure why


----------



## BrooklynBAP

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ last year i was too late and they sold out of the black knightsbridge so I settled for the Chestnut. this year i was able to score the black ones!!!


 
Congrats!  I bought black as well


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

more_CHOOS said:


> Victorias Secret has some Uggs on sale also!
> 
> code SP1020029 for $15 off $100, $30 of $150, $75 off $250, or $150 off $500. I think Uggs are excluded, but I tried it with $150 worth of clothing and $350 in Uggs and it worked for me. The code didn't work on the Uggs at the lower tiered level for some reason, not sure why


 i tried the code but it is nto working hum..is it a one time use code?


----------



## jadeey

I just went to tanger outlets in riverhead long island today and got a pair of uggs for $80

They are size 6 kids classic in chocolate. The price tag said $110, but when I went to pay for it, the scan only came out to 79.99. With tax... my total was $83!!!!

woo hooo  You guys should definitely go check it out


----------



## LaurieLou

Thanks jadeey! I am gona head out there some time next week.


----------



## canada's

what store at the outlets carries uggs?


----------



## BREEzee

*Hey, ladies! Has anyone seen any recent deals for the Dakota moccasins/slippers? Even sites/stores that offer no tax or free shipping. TIA*


----------



## taltcfdlr

^^shopbop has them with no tax and free shipping in most states. =]


----------



## pupeluv

canada's said:


> what store at the outlets carries uggs?


 

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/store_listing.asp?id=7

Woodbury common is the only Ugg outlet I know of. I've read they do not have the most current styles and they charge send...I do'nt know if that is true or not, it's only what I've read. But I personally have'nt seen any at NM Last Call or Off 5th Saks or any other stores at the outlets, has anyone else?


----------



## finzup

Wrentham Outlets (Wrentham, MA) has an Ugg outlet store


----------



## BurberryLvr

BREEzee said:


> *Hey, ladies! Has anyone seen any recent deals for the Dakota moccasins/slippers? Even sites/stores that offer no tax or free shipping. TIA*



Dakota slippers for $59 @ SportsChalet (other slippers on sale too):

http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/p/ca...s/r/brand/ugg/n/4294964287.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Grace123

Has anyone seen any online sales for men's Uggs??? My hubby wants some.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

Hey I saw some in Century 21 yesterday...if anyone is in the area check it out


----------



## more_CHOOS

I have seen Ugg at my local NMLC (Dallas, TX) several months ago, not sure about now.  But they do have them occasionally.  I think the ones I saw several months ago were the Sunsparkle ones (I think that's what they're called)


----------



## jadeey

canada's said:


> what store at the outlets carries uggs?




the store is called UGGS


----------



## SassySarah

BurberryLvr said:


> Dakota slippers for $59 @ SportsChalet (other slippers on sale too):
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/p/ca...s/r/brand/ugg/n/4294964287.do?sortby=ourPicks



Thank you!  I just got a pair of Dakota's.  It was #1 on my wish list and no one got them for me, I feel better now LOL!


----------



## bodybuild36

Thanks for posting!  Nordies price matched Sport Chalet for the grey scuffette at $41.99


----------



## Babestaaa

bootbarn.com website must not be working on Nordstroms end bc they can't open up the site to pricematch =/


----------



## Birdbag

finzup said:


> www.cusp.com
> has 30% off some Uggs (cardy's, bailey button, classic crochet, knightsbridge) ..  it says "extra 30%" but the price shown on the site is the price with the 30% already taken off.
> 
> shipping is not free but it's still a good deal I think




Thanks for the info! I never heard of this store before!


----------



## Style_Baby

BurberryLvr said:


> Dakota slippers for $59 @ SportsChalet (other slippers on sale too):
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/p/ca...s/r/brand/ugg/n/4294964287.do?sortby=ourPicks



Thank you for this, too!

I just got two pairs of Dakotas.  Cross next Christmas off my "to-do" list.  Woot!


----------



## BurberryLvr

^^You're all welcome!  I'm glad my fellow tpf-ers were able to get this deal!


----------



## BREEzee

taltcfdlr said:


> ^^shopbop has them with no tax and free shipping in most states. =]


 


BurberryLvr said:


> Dakota slippers for $59 @ SportsChalet (other slippers on sale too):
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/p/ca...s/r/brand/ugg/n/4294964287.do?sortby=ourPicks


 
*Thank you for your help, ladies!! I'll be getting a pair in Chestnut from Sport Chalet.  I'm still on the lookout for a deal on a pair in the Go Wine (purple) color. Please let me know if you see something good!  Thanks again!*


----------



## madigan

YAY! thanks so much for the sport chalet dakota deal. I sent my boyfriend in that direction for my birthday, looks like I get all the things on my wishlist after all!


----------



## wis3ly

Only the chocolate brown dakotas are left. I wanted the chestnut color. :cry:


----------



## Rosenpetals

I just put a chestnut 8 in my cart at Sport Chalet.  The only size gone in chestnut appears to be 9 (for now).


----------



## wis3ly

Rosenpetals said:


> I just put a chestnut 8 in my cart at Sport Chalet. The only size gone in chestnut appears to be 9 (for now).


 
really? When I put the chestnut dakota in, the color says "brown". For the chocolate one, the color says "brown" also.


----------



## denimparty

I got a pairof Dakota Chestnut size 7 from the Sport Chalet Store. They had it marked 99.99 but it got rung up at 59.99


----------



## devoted7

doesn't anyone know if there are any ugg deals for their ear muffs or hat? i'm dying to get some but would like a deal.


----------



## Rosenpetals

wis3ly said:


> really? When I put the chestnut dakota in, the color says "brown". For the chocolate one, the color says "brown" also.


 

Yes,  both the chestnut and the darker one say "brown" (which I guess they *are* both shades of brown), but once in your cart, it's def. the chestnut, according to the pic. I ordered both today, one in each color and in the cart, the pics show both the darker and the chestnut. 

Sport Chalet has the best deal on these Dakota's I've seen (and I've looked!) so I hope you can still score the chestnut color one.


----------



## Geena1999

eastbay.com 


Discount Promo Code:
AFCHILL2

*Takes 20% off purchases over $75 on already marked down UGGS!*


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ the code doesn't work on the Ugg I want.  It says this item is excluded from further $ or % discount =(


----------



## devoted7

^yeah it is excluded. LOL!


----------



## babybubba753

There are some great deals on www.cusp.com (part of neiman marcus) 
baileys $95
classic crochet $90
classic striped cable knit $78
retreat moccassin $67


----------



## madigan

There was a kensington on cusp.com but I guess they sold out. I went to nordstrom and they price-matched cusp for $112 even though cusp didn't have it in my size. The sales associate didn't even check online! They're gone now from cusp, wonder if they were in stock at all when I got my uggs...


----------



## kaye

for all the canadians:

www.softmoc.com have UGGs on sale between 10%-15% off, depending on the style and if you have a Visa card, www.visaperks.ca has a coupon code for an additional 10% off.

i bought my kids classic UGGs in short for $161.99!


----------



## xxsillyx

Kids Uggs on sale. lots of styles/sizes left. free shipping and use code WINTER for 20% off

http://www.shoes.com/Shopping/Results.aspx?N=4294965308 4294965982 6214&partnerid=performics2


----------



## Brooklyn91

devoted7 said:


> doesn't anyone know if there are any ugg deals for their ear muffs or hat? i'm dying to get some but would like a deal.



http://www.cozyboots.com/search-ugg.shtml?search=ugg+earmuff


----------



## devoted7

^o0o thanks for the link! they're out of the ones I want though 

I'm also looking for the UGG® Australia Double 'U' Shearling Earmuffs for a deal! so if anyone could keep a look out, that would be awesome!


----------



## bagladyseattle

BurberryLvr said:


> Dakota slippers for $59 @ SportsChalet (other slippers on sale too):
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/p/ca...s/r/brand/ugg/n/4294964287.do?sortby=ourPicks


 
Thank you for the post.  Nordies price match for me and i bought 4 pairs of Women Scruffete and 2 pairs  Kids Cozy(4 & 6) so adult could fit.  Great for next yr Christmas present.


----------



## devoted7

If anyone knows where I can get the Women's Scalloped Moc in Chestnut size 9 for under retail. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## SohoChic

Hey NY girls, just left Century 21 and they must have gotten a new shippment of UGGS because the place is a mad house.  Tons and tons so UGG styles for sale. 109 -129

They have the classic tall's in Bronze for 129 I think
They have knit ones
They have some suede ones that look like classics but have a zipper up the back.  All the European tourists are loosing their minds.  I hava a pair of Sundance 11 from years ago so I didn't but any but I know people always want to know where the deals are.


----------



## angellina2281

anyone been to the westbury location?


----------



## sneezz

^ Same question here!


----------



## tinseltown

Looking for a classic pair of Australia's. I think that's what they're called. I also want buckles.


----------



## kururu

http://sheepskinshoes.com

15% OFF UGG CLASSICS!

Promo Code : 99ugg15xy


----------



## kmks

I'm going to Westbury tomorrow, did anyone go today?


----------



## dreamybooboo

Hey SohoChic, which century 21 did you go to in nyc?


----------



## more_CHOOS

does anyone know the kids to adult size conversion?  i normally wear a sz 5 in Ugg, what should I take in kids?  TIA!


----------



## yenanh00

^^ I would say size 4 kids uggs..


----------



## NYCCLASSIC

I was there today. UGG Sale at Century 21 was legitimate. It was a mad house in there. Kept reloading inventory. No Ugg Classics. Ugg Knightsbridge, Ugg Knightsbridge short, Ugg Suburban Crotchet and Ugg Suburban short, Ugg Classic Cardy, etc. Happy Shopping.


----------



## lm040523

By the time I left today around 7:30 PM, there were boxes scattered all around. I didn't see much classics, just knitted ones, some rain boots (plain colored and ones that had ugg print), and some that had zippers and tassels.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Arrgh! I've been trying to stay away from C21. I don't want any Uggs, but if they are restocking this quickly I bet there is something I want.


----------



## SohoChic

dreamybooboo said:


> Hey SohoChic, which century 21 did you go to in nyc?


 
Yes downtown location.  NYC (New York City).


----------



## Mashka

I was there yesterday as well

That place is insane right now!! wow

But so many UGGs... almost a whole section of them! Im not a fan but I almost bought a pair myself (the rain boots with sherling inside $110 and house slippers for $30)


----------



## LaurieLou

I would hit Westbury today, but it's snowing...blah. Maybe if it stops! Anyone go there yet?


----------



## shoprat

Hey ladies Dillard'd is having 50% off tomorrow. Do you "experts" think Uggs will be included?


----------



## ilvoelv

I am not an "Expert" but they might.


----------



## angelsandsome

Neiman's, Saks & Victoria Secret have some Ugg's on sale & the ones at NM also have another 25% off


----------



## lovebeibei

hey ladies,
worth it to check your marshall's right now. i was just there today and they had wallington rainboots in a purple color w/ ugg logo fabric($119.99), coffee dakotas ($49.99!!), and gold pearle clogs ($49.99). small sizes only though. even though it looks like they just got the shipment (i could be wrong. i haven't been to marshall's in a while, but most of the uggs didn't look like they've been tried on.)


----------



## cwu1126

i went to the westbury century21 location this afternoon and picked up a pair of Ugg Knightsbridge Short for my college-bound sister for $115 including tax.


----------



## stylinchica

happy new year!
anyone see any mulberry (purple) colored classic uggs anywhere?
thanks in advance!


----------



## shoppingbaglady

stylinchica said:


> happy new year!
> anyone see any mulberry (purple) colored classic uggs anywhere?
> thanks in advance!



yes, at the uggs store in nyc, on columbus avenue and 67th street.


----------



## stylinchica

shoppingbaglady said:


> yes, at the uggs store in nyc, on columbus avenue and 67th street.



thanks shoppingbaglady!  do you know if they were on sale, by chance?


----------



## rfr21

Has anyone seen the bailey button uggs on sale ?


----------



## shoppingbaglady

stylinchica, 
sorry, but the uggs weren't on sale.


----------



## gillianna

I have loved Uggs for years and my daughter and I both wear them....I hit the great sale at 6PM a few months ago and did great with Uggs summer sandals.  Then about 2 months ago another brand of boots were on sale.  They were marked down to $19.99 so I bought my son a black pair and my daughter a pair with some type of trim on the sides of the boots and also 2 pairs of clog type shoes with the sheepskin inside. All just like Uggs.  I was not sure what I was going to get but the boots/shoes were great.  Very thick sheepskin inside---so comfortable.  My daughter informed me she loves her new boots/shoes better then her Uggs because they are more comfortable and feel very fluffy (her words).  So for those who think only Uggs will do there are other brands that might be worth checking out.  (Not the fake Uggs but real sheepskin ones).   My son who is 14 and never liked boots loves to slip on his when we are running around town.
I do have to add the Uggs summer flip flops with the sheepskin bottom have to be one of the most comfortable shoes ever---I would have never thought to buy them for summer.


----------



## Rachelle

rfr21 said:


> Has anyone seen the bailey button uggs on sale ?


I've bought a pair of chestnut bailey button from Sole Food in Seattle university village for 40% off.
As of Dec 29th, there was one pair of *chestnut bailey button* in *sz 10* left.
They also have *chestnut tall classics* in *sz 8 & 10* (40% off too).
http://www.shopsolefood.com/


----------



## Suzzeee

Rachelle said:


> I've bought a pair of chestnut bailey button from Sole Food in Seattle university village for 40% off.
> As of Dec 29th, there was one pair of *chestnut bailey button* in *sz 10* left.
> They also have *chestnut tall classics* in *sz 8 & 10* (40% off too).
> http://www.shopsolefood.com/




FYI - the Bailey in the size 10 is gone now too (darn it - I was too late


----------



## xxsillyx

Lace-Up Suede Ankle Boots size 5 left

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1262669645343


----------



## RTA

Century 21 at Bergen Town Center has the classic cardy in several sizes and a few Mayfaires in smaller sizes.  I also saw a really nice rainboot in winter white.


----------



## purselover30

^ They dont ship send do they....


----------



## SassySarah

SassySarah said:


> Thank you!  I just got a pair of Dakota's.  It was #1 on my wish list and no one got them for me, I feel better now LOL!



Not happy with Sports Chalet.  Just got an e-mail saying they cancelled my order because out of stock.  9 days later.  I called and said on website they still have item and in stock, he said I would have to re-order but couldn't get the discount again.  I've never ordered from them before and now I know not to.


----------



## Rosenpetals

That really sucks...I ordered mine (size 9, which now shows sold out) from Sports Chalet also and received them today. Funny thing..I ordered 3 pairs of slippers for my daughters and these were the only ones that arrived! After calling customer service, they said that they ship each pair out from different stores. It seems they don't even know what they have. 

That doesn't seem right that they still have your size, you ordered them and the order went through with the discount, and they will not fulfill the original order. Did they charge your credit/debit card? I'd call again & ask for a supervisor.


----------



## pupeluv

They look fake to me, it also says "China Wholesale Products Center" under their name. I checked here to see if they are an authorized retailer, they're not on the list.
http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx


----------



## berri716

kururu said:


> http://sheepskinshoes.com
> 
> 15% off ugg classics!
> 
> Promo code : 99ugg15xy



thanks!!!!


----------



## bisbee

kururu said:


> http://sheepskinshoes.com
> 
> 15% OFF UGG CLASSICS!
> 
> Promo Code : 99ugg15xy


 
Thanks - I caved and ordered a pair of Bailey Buttons in gray.


----------



## pupeluv

http://www.berkshoes.com/c-34-women.aspx

Berkshoes has a few Baileys on sale for $120. They are some others on the page as well


----------



## LV_L0ver

pupeluv said:


> http://www.berkshoes.com/c-34-women.aspx
> 
> Berkshoes has a few Baileys on sale for $120. They are some others on the page as well



Thanks. I've been waiting for Baileys to go on sale. But I don't see this site on the list of the authorized online retail store, do you know if they are authorized dealer?

Thanks once again.


----------



## sumnboutme

are these fake: x

thanks!


_***please no authenticity questions in this forum***_


----------



## pupeluv

LV_L0ver said:


> Thanks. I've been waiting for Baileys to go on sale. But I don't see this site on the list of the authorized online retail store, do you know if they are authorized dealer?
> 
> Thanks once again.


 
You are so right, it's berkstore that is on the list. My bad, so sorry I do'nt want to mislead anyone.


----------



## MaliaNia

Knightsbridge in size 11 grey $110 at neiman marcus website:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D21936


----------



## coleab5

Von Maur has several Ugg styles on sale right now including kensingtons, cardys, mayfaires, knightsbridges, etc.

http://www.vonmaur.com/Default.aspx?Sale=y&PageId=155&nt=4&cat=221,100,155


----------



## angelsandsome

Just looked on-line and they have several Ugg's on sale and if they aren't on sale then they have 25% off of some too


----------



## kingquest_s

I found one but I don't really sure authentic or not? Please confirm it!

xxxx

_***no authenticity questions in this forum please!!!_


----------



## AvaAva

berks is real


----------



## bombie

I think we already said that any website with "ugg" in its url is fake (except the official one)


----------



## Swanky

sigh. . . .

I've been REPEATEDLY asking you guys not to chat or ask authenticity questions in this thread/forum.
It's for DEALS ONLY.  People actually subscribe to this thread which means they get an e-mail everytime there's a post.  You're blowing up your friend's boxes w/ sizing questions, authenticity questions, etc . . . 

Please, deals only  



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> folks, please do not post authenticity questions here and also, please do NOT post sites you are not 100% positive sell authnetic merchandise.
> This thread is getting long, it's important to keep it on topic
> 
> Thank you!!!





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ladies, please don't ask about other brand or ask authenticity questions in this thread
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## hpatosu

http://www.alabamaoutdoors.com/browse.cfm/2,683.html

They have short and tall classic for 112 and 140. I want the short one but they do not carry Chocolate color ( aww it is so cold here and I want a pair of UGG, very badly!

I know Sheepskinshoes has some classic short for 119. Do you guys think it is a good deal? I know it's $7 difference and I'm being cheap here haha

oh btw, the website is listed on the Ugg web page.


----------



## jenaps

Do the Ultimates ever go on sale?


----------



## babybubba753

jenaps said:


> Do the Ultimates ever go on sale?


 

www.bootbarn.com (an authorized ugg dealer) has ultimate talls for 139.99 plus code NY2010 gives you an additional 15% off


----------



## jenaps

THANK YOU!


----------



## chicbags

babybubba753 said:


> www.bootbarn.com (an authorized ugg dealer) has ultimate talls for 139.99 plus code NY2010 gives you an additional 15% off



The code isn't working for me 

_The discount (NY2010) is only good for specific items. Please purchase the specified items, or checkout without the discount.
_


----------



## BREEzee

*I guess this could be considered a deal if you can fit in them:

The official UGG Australia site now has the Bailey Button in kids' sizes! They're going for $110. I know some ladies here can wear children's sizes.

Also, I'm looking for a good deal on the UGG Dakotas, specifically in the Go Wine (purple) and/or the Ivory Tower (white); will you ladies be on the lookout for me? Thank you so much!*


----------



## lovebeibei

^if you're ok with coffee dakotas, i saw some at marshall's about two weeks ago. $49.99. looked like they had just gotten the shippment.


----------



## babybubba753

chicbags said:


> The code isn't working for me
> 
> _The discount (NY2010) is only good for specific items. Please purchase the specified items, or checkout without the discount._


 
so sorry! they must have excluded uggs this time around 139.99 is still a great deal though!


----------



## nb06

good deals @ sports chalet right now. http://www.sportchalet.com/p2p/endecaSearch.do?search=endeca&keyword=ugg&sortby=ourPicks&page=all


----------



## pupeluv

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/searc...ord=ugg&cKey=1&sortOption=*&resultsPerPage=96

Bloomindales has Tall Classic Bombers for an extra 25% off.


----------



## blah956

what is everyones favorite style of Ugg boots and in what color?


----------



## pupeluv

They are bunches of threads with questions, answers and opinions in the Glass Slipper
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/


----------



## blah956

?????????????


----------



## sweet_pees

blah956 said:


> ?????????????


blah, only deals in this thread :}


----------



## pupeluv

The Glass Slipper is part of The Purse Forum (the shoe section). If you go up to the top of the page and click "Forum Jump" all The Purse Forum catagories will come up and you will see The Glass Slipper. Hope it helps, it is interesting to read and I've gotten some good info from over there.


----------



## blah956

wow. i didn't know it'd be such a big deal to simply ask what peoples fave style is. i just didnt' want to start a new thread.


----------



## cheapbagslover

^ it's more organized that way. not really a big deal to ask over there either! =)

woohoo thanks!

http://www.sportchalet.com/product/...h=endeca&keyword=ugg&sortby=ourPicks&page=all

Women's Classic Bomber I like the metallic!


----------



## ejoy43

blah956 said:


> wow. i didn't know it'd be such a big deal to simply ask what peoples fave style is. i just didnt' want to start a new thread.



It's not a big deal at all. It's just that people will obviously respond and the thread will therefore become off-topic. Most people come specifically for the deals and really could care less about all the chatter in between. It can be frustrating to sift through that just to find the deals. That's the whole point of having subforums for specific topics. Plus you can always do a search and continue the conversation there if you don't want to start a new thread. I'm sure there are plenty of great threads about UGGs. I personally like reading through old threads and reviving classic questions and topics. It's always fun!


----------



## lv271990

no authenticity questions here!


----------



## richprincess

If anyone see any sales on the cardy boots please share. Thanks!!


----------



## swtlakergrl

http://www.sportchalet.com/product/...h=endeca&keyword=ugg&sortby=ourPicks&page=all

I agree - the Classic Bomber's are really CUTE!  I really liked the UGG Cardy!


----------



## swtlakergrl

richprincess - there are cute CARDY's on SALE at SportChalet.com!


----------



## purselover30

Nordstroms have 
the Knightsbridges $109.90 and Mayfair $119.90 on sale.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3025963...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6008488&P=1

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3020939...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6008488&P=1


----------



## nb06

deals at shoesonashoestring
http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/C...owTag=1&Size=&Width=&Color=&level=3&trail=UGG


----------



## richprincess

benniesshoes.com is having a 10% off sale on all uggs
http://www.benniesshoes.com/brands/ugg/


----------



## miamialli

fish_food said:


> SportChalet.com has some awesome deals on UGGs right now with Free Shipping. Looks like theyre an Authorized Dealer as well
> Saw a post for $40 Lo Pro Classic Tall on SD, but those sold out quick.....heres the rest of the deals for the UGG sale...
> 
> Free Shipping Code: ACTIVE2
> 
> Sale Page:
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/p/ca...deca&keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend&page=all
> 
> Women's Classic Tall Bomber - $149.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Ultra Short - $129.96
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Classic Tall - $119.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Classic Cardy - $99.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Classic Argyle Knit - $99.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Lo Pro Drawstring - $89.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Tasmina - $39.96
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Fluffie - $29.96
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Men's Wrangell - $119.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Men's Rockville - $99.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend


 
good deals! thanks for posting *fish_food*!


----------



## finzup

blah956 said:


> wow. i didn't know it'd be such a big deal to simply ask what peoples fave style is. i just didnt' want to start a new thread.



This thread is for UGG deals only. Many people subscribe to the thread to receive deals in their mailbox, and to clutter it up with "what is your favorite and why" is not really what the intent of the thread is for. This is the deals and steals section afterall


----------



## richprincess

richprincess said:


> benniesshoes.com is having a 10% off sale on all uggs
> http://www.benniesshoes.com/brands/ugg/



Also check out: http://www.ccsurf.com/OnlineStore/Shoes/UggBoots/tabid/947/Default.aspx


----------



## finzup

Cusp has the Crochet boot in Stout or cream - $80 -- size 11 only
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBJ


Fig (size 11) or charcoal (sizes 7, 8, 9, 10, 11) $80
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBG

Black (all sizes)
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBH

Retreat Shearling Moccasin  - sizes 5,6,7,8,9 -chocolate or wine  $60
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBK

black sizes 5,6  $60
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBL


----------



## swtlakergrl

Sweet deals!




fish_food said:


> SportChalet.com has some awesome deals on UGGs right now with Free Shipping.  Looks like theyre an Authorized Dealer as well
> Saw a post for $40 Lo Pro Classic Tall on SD, but those sold out quick.....heres the rest of the deals for the UGG sale...
> 
> Free Shipping Code: ACTIVE2
> 
> Sale Page:
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/p/ca...deca&keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend&page=all
> 
> Women's Classic Tall Bomber - $149.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Ultra Short - $129.96
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Classic Tall - $119.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Classic Cardy - $99.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Classic Argyle Knit - $99.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Lo Pro Drawstring - $89.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Tasmina - $39.96
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Women's Fluffie - $29.96
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Men's Wrangell - $119.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend
> 
> Men's Rockville - $99.97
> http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/i/ca...4294967274.do?keyword=UGG&sortby=priceDescend


----------



## allicatexp

dsw had a huge ugg buyout.  I got a brown pair of cardy's for $89 in columbus ohio.


----------



## calicocat

Any sightings of Smithfields on sale? Many thanks in advance..


----------



## savvy23

Please advise if anyone sees the Men's Ascot in Dark Brown on sale!  Looking for a pair for DH...TIA!


----------



## kellysmith13

xxx
please make SURE it's 110% authentic before you post


----------



## ikim23

kellysmith13 said:


> x



hmmm.. i don't think this is a legit site.. it's not listed on the authorized retailer site on the Ugg website!


----------



## RWolfeOH

allicatexp said:


> dsw had a huge ugg buyout. I got a brown pair of cardy's for $89 in columbus ohio.


 What location? What other styles did they have?? 
Thanks


----------



## allicatexp

RWolfeOH said:


> What location? What other styles did they have??
> Thanks


 
This was at Easton.  They had Cardys and an outdoor style boot that I am not sure of the name (I am not really into Uggs).  This deal was so good, I could not pass them up.


----------



## SpeedyLover

NeimanMarcus.com has some UGG boots on sale. I got a CARDY crochet for 70! originally 140!


----------



## simplypink

allicatexp said:


> This was at Easton.  They had Cardys and an outdoor style boot that I am not sure of the name (I am not really into Uggs).  This deal was so good, I could not pass them up.



Was this just cardys or were there other styles there too?


----------



## nuinui

UGG Cardy's @ Neiman Marcus size 6 in Picante for $70

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod89730007


----------



## digby723

^Same as above, wonder if they'd sell out from both sites at the same time...

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/furtherreductions&itemId=X0EBE


----------



## angelsandsome

calicocat said:


> Any sightings of Smithfields on sale? Many thanks in advance..


 

http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/P...romCart=False&iscoupon=false&couponprice=0.00


----------



## cindy05

Just came back from DSW in Battery Park, NYC and there were several styles of Uggs for sale. I bought the Mayfaire in black for $129. They had them in brown as well. They also had the tall wedge Uggs at 30% off.


----------



## calicocat

Thank you *angelsandsome* 



angelsandsome said:


> http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/P...romCart=False&iscoupon=false&couponprice=0.00


----------



## karetotalk

Has anyone seen any Uggs at the Bethesda DSW location? I am looking for the Mayfaire and was wondering if it's there and in what colors. TIA!!


----------



## jmcadon

I just got the Cardys at DSW Folsom, CA location for $89!  They had sizes 6-9 in both Moss and Picante.


----------



## nuinui

Back in stock 
UGG Cardy's @ Neiman Marcus size 9 in Picante for $70

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod89730007


----------



## emmashowtee

Thanks!!! got the black argyle boot!  Had it price matched with Nordstrom and I am picking it up tonight 



finzup said:


> Cusp has the Crochet boot in Stout or cream - $80 -- size 11 only
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBJ
> 
> 
> Fig (size 11) or charcoal (sizes 7, 8, 9, 10, 11) $80
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBG
> 
> Black (all sizes)
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBH
> 
> Retreat Shearling Moccasin  - sizes 5,6,7,8,9 -chocolate or wine  $60
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBK
> 
> black sizes 5,6  $60
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBL


----------



## jsg07

Has anyone seen toddler sized Uggs on sale any where?  I'm looking for classic, either in short or tall.  TIA.


----------



## lethean

Dillards has a TON on sale and many kids.  As of 8amCentral, alot of sizes so act fast.  I bought a kids Payton for $80 and Woman Gaviota for $99.


----------



## chopstix

I was at the Union Square DSW today (NYC) and saw a bunch of Uggs. I'm terrible with the style names. They had the Cardy style for $90, the rain boots with the shearling lining for $130, and a style that had a zipper on the inner side (not on the back) for $130. I couldn't find the style names on the Ugg website. Many many pairs left!


----------



## jsg07

Unfortunately, no Dillards near me.


----------



## lethean

dillards.com has some great Ugg deals, including kids


----------



## sarasmom

bloomingdales.com has some on sale too. i got short classic in navy for $84. i think there is only 1 size left. i also got the leather bomber for $119 but i think those may be sold out now. there are others also. for an extra 15% use code extra15.


----------



## soehler

http://www.shopstyle.com/action/browse?pid=uid921-3589-70&cat=boots&fl=b2635&fl=d100#


----------



## richprincess

soehler said:


> http://www.shopstyle.com/action/browse?pid=uid921-3589-70&cat=boots&fl=b2635&fl=d100#



Thanks!! Got my cardys for $98 freeshipping  I cancelled my other order


----------



## cindrella22

I just ordered the Ugg Capstone snowboot from Nordstrom with a pricematch from Dillards.com for $149!!  They also let me order the Charcoal/Blk instead of the Brown.  They ended up being backordered so they offered free shipping too!


----------



## purselover30

ANYBODY seen the Roseberry?Knightsbridge Uggs on sale in a size 9....please my order for my Knights were canceled from Nordstroms.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Loehmann's NYC has TONS of UGG boots are very good prices. All sizes. Women were going nuts so HURRY!

$99 (black, chestnut)






$149 (black, chestnut) 





$149 (black, golden brown)





$149 (bronze, silver)





They also had lots of UGG rainboots lined in shearling and short knit boots with buttons up the side for $129 in red and yellow\gold.


----------



## SohoChic

Wow those were the same ones they had at Century 21 !


----------



## karetotalk

has anyone seen these at the chevy chase loehmann's? TIA


----------



## j0yc3

Thanks, just purchased a grey cardy


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

FYI, both UWS and Chelsea stores have them.


----------



## MarvelGirl

soehler said:


> http://www.shopstyle.com/action/browse?pid=uid921-3589-70&cat=boots&fl=b2635&fl=d100#



Thanks! Just ordered the black cardys. Love Uggs!


----------



## purselover30

Do they do a charge send???


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

purselover30 said:


> Do they do a charge send???



I think they do, but the items never turn up. I've had my local Loehmann's order things for me through the computer and I've never actually received any of them.


----------



## RTA

lethean said:


> dillards.com has some great Ugg deals, including kids




Thanks so much!! I got my dds some boots.  Some styles are still available:  Payton, Hayden, Cargo and a slipper style.


----------



## LoveLVbags

neiman marcus has Ugg knightsbridge for $110.


----------



## kalodie1

Bergdorf has unbelievable prices on many styles...better prices than Neimans. Use code: new2bg for free shipping.


----------



## brittanyqt

I had the black knightsbridge ready to check out and by the time I submitted my credit card info, it was out of stock 

I hope at least it was someone here  I was so excited to find them. I got them in chestnut for christmas and had been searching for a good deal on black. Not sure I can beat $77.00 =(


----------



## purselover30

^^^ thanks guys by the time i submitted my credit card online they were GONE.... I dont think i can beat 77.00???


----------



## brittanyqt

purselover30 said:


> ^^^ thanks guys by the time i submitted my credit card online they were GONE.... I dont think i can beat 77.00???




Were you getting the size 7 black knightsbridge too?


----------



## kalodie1

Cardy is back on and is tall logo for $70.  Have to be quick and keep checking back...best to register your card so you are ready when they pop up.  Save a load of time.


----------



## purselover30

brittanyqt said:


> Were you getting the size 7 black knightsbridge too?


 
No, I wish they had them in black, I need a size 9 and the only color left was grey. Which is cool but i prefer black, but for 77.00 grey would have been just as good.


----------



## purselover30

kalodie1 said:


> Cardy is back on and is tall logo for $70. Have to be quick and keep checking back...best to register your card so you are ready when they pop up. Save a load of time.


 
Thanks im on top of it.....


----------



## nhung

kalodie1 said:


> Bergdorf has unbelievable prices on many styles...better prices than Neimans. Use code: new2bg for free shipping.


 
I know.  Cardy in Moss size 11 for $49 plus shipping.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294966847%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## angelsandsome

Has anyone seen the Corinth on sale anywhere?


----------



## bkp0

brittanyqt said:


> I had the black knightsbridge ready to check out and by the time I submitted my credit card info, it was out of stock
> 
> I hope at least it was someone here  I was so excited to find them. I got them in chestnut for christmas and had been searching for a good deal on black. Not sure I can beat $77.00 =(


 

How do you like the knightsbridge? Are they comfortable? Do they stretch out? Thanks


----------



## brittanyqt

bkp0 said:


> How do you like the knightsbridge? Are they comfortable? Do they stretch out? Thanks




I *love* them. They are extremely comfortable. I had read some reviews saying otherwise so I expected them to be uncomfortable but they felt good from the very first time I put them on. If I can find the black for a good price, I'm definately getting a second pair of knightsbridge.  Also, they are true to size--don't have to size down like you do in the classics.


----------



## BurberryLvr

allicatexp said:


> dsw had a huge ugg buyout.  I got a brown pair of cardy's for $89 in columbus ohio.



Thanks!    My local DSW (which usually doesn't get anything) had Cardy's too and I snagged a pair.


----------



## karetotalk

BurberryLvr said:


> Thanks!    My local DSW (which usually doesn't get anything) had Cardy's too and I snagged a pair.



I bought a pair of Mayfaires from the Bethesda DSW in case anyone else was wondering. They were $129 for the brown and cement colors, but sizes are very limited now. There is more stock in the Cardys and rainboot styles.


----------



## purselover30

Bergdorf has some deals on Uggs...........

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=2476#


----------



## Cami725

purselover30 said:


> Bergdorf has some deals on Uggs...........
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=2476#



I got a pair of the cardys for $58 shipped


----------



## TallulahJane

Darn! Someone snatched the Knightsbridge before I could finish checking out!!


----------



## pupeluv

^^oops, I hope they were not the black ones. Thanks for the heads up purselover30.


----------



## purselover30

TallulahJane said:


> Darn! Someone snatched the Knightsbridge before I could finish checking out!!


 
Keep checking like I did yesterday and something will come up!! Keep you credit card save and you can do an express checkout out when something pops up. So you want miss your boots. 
Also, Believe or not Neiman Marcus have the same boots but higher. 

Yes, those knightbridges/cardys are a deal. $77/$48

You guys welcome for the heads up


----------



## brittanyqt

bergdorf has knightsbridge in black and grey sizes 9 and 10. i'm still watching for a seven though.


----------



## purselover30

brittanyqt said:


> bergdorf has knightsbridge in black and grey sizes 9 and 10. i'm still watching for a seven though.


 
hey.... keep watching/keep your credit card saved


----------



## m30w

angelsandsome said:


> Has anyone seen the Corinth on sale anywhere?



i got a pair of black corinths at Marshall's for $149.99...


----------



## yoglood

ahh! I keep missing the deals!


----------



## angelsandsome

shoesonashoestring.com still have alot of Ugg's on yellow tag clearance.


----------



## bagachondriac

*GIRLS*


*BOYS*



Uggs are on Sale! 
*Yes that right...UGGS are on sale
Shorts $69 and Talls $99 
Shop on-line NOW or call/visit one of our locations. Limited quantities available.
2205 N. Halsted 773.281.5583 or 4548 N. Western Ave. 773.878.1122​


----------



## jsg07

Their original pricing is a bit off and they are not on the Ugg authorized retailer list.  Please let me know if I am wrong.  I'd like to get my daughter a pair of ugg boots.


----------



## chancy

I can't seem to find them on the authorized retailers list? :s

Edit: I found them under the authorized retailers list, not on the online retailers


----------



## Ballardgirl

Yes - I finally scored a pair of the cardy's for $48! Thanks ladies for always sharing the best deals!


----------



## jsg07

found them too.  Thanks!


----------



## pupeluv

Heads up B.G. has Knightsbridge in 5,7,11 in black and 5 and 11 also in grey. Picante cardys are up in size 9 for $48.


----------



## seventy70

Damn, looks like I missed that again, Bergdorf is not showing me any Uggs on sale now


----------



## katrynar

Keep refreshing! It comes up like around noon and around 8 am I noticed.


----------



## yoglood

any deals on the Classic Talls?


----------



## bagsforme

dillards.com has picante cardies and a few other styles on sale for $99


----------



## girlycharlie

Women and kids Uggs on sale:

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-ugg.html


----------



## ehc2010

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...&icid=&rte=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D601%26st%3Ds

ugg classic cardys $49


----------



## pupeluv

^^They cancelled my order for those, almost as soon as I placed the order eventhough it was still showing in stock. It keeps going back and forth between in stock to oos.


----------



## angelsandsome

Eastbay and lebos.com both have alot of Ugg's on sale. 
I am still on the search & hunt for the Corinths in an 8, want the black but will take the brown!!! I've called every Marshall's in Atlanta and nada, so now am looking on Ugg's approved retailer list. If anyone sees them plllllease pm me.


----------



## katrynar

Size 8 knightsbridge on BG!


----------



## katrynar

Size 11 Knightsbridge on BG!


----------



## stylinchica

katrynar said:


> Size 11 Knightsbridge on BG!



can you post the link as well? not coming up


----------



## katrynar

Sorry! Just keep refreshing, they come up 3-4 times a day, usually around 12pm, 8 am, 6 pm
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D2476#


----------



## angelling24

Did  any of you ladies see the bailey button one come up on BG? Thanks.


----------



## nikki2229

I just got the classic cardy in moss from BG for $49 plus shipping.
I hope my order doesn't get canceled.


----------



## brittanyqt

i'm seriously refreshing every 2 minutes. i'm determined to get some black size 7 (6 in classic) boots.

on another note,  while i haven't been successful at bergdorf, i was able to buy some siwy cropped hannah jeans for $35.00 at giltfuse. never worn siwy but it was too good of a deal to pass up. they would look  mighty nice tucked into some black uggs


----------



## brittanyqt

nikki2229 said:


> I just got the classic cardy in moss from BG for $49 plus shipping.
> I hope my order doesn't get canceled.




did you size down? i know if i wear a 7 normally to get a 6 in ugg classics but what about the cardy? i've heard some say go 2 sizes down but that seems a bit much.


----------



## marmot

Classic Cardy Crochet Boot 37 is available on BG


----------



## shorty0527

picante's in size 10 available now! someone grab them!!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294966847%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## kkeene19703

katrynar said:


> Sorry! Just keep refreshing, they come up 3-4 times a day, usually around 12pm, 8 am, 6 pm
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D2476#


 
Hurry ladies....a bunch of sizes if you follow the link above.

Nevermind...it let's you order then show as cancelled on your order history


----------



## lhasalover

I ordered a pair of Bettey slip ons and a pair of Kohala mules, and both were true to size.


----------



## shorty0527

shorty0527 said:


> picante's in size 10 available now! someone grab them!!!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294966847%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


 
gone ush:


----------



## shorty0527

moss's in size 8 available! 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294966847%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## canada's

moss are gone.

is there a free shipping code with no minimum?


----------



## Babestaaa

Just ordered 2 knightsbridge boots! One for my godmother and one for my mom (or me if I end up really liking them lol) for a total of $154! plus free shipping!

Thanks so much ladies!!!


----------



## nikki2229

brittanyqt said:


> did you size down? i know if i wear a 7 normally to get a 6 in ugg classics but what about the cardy? i've heard some say go 2 sizes down but that seems a bit much.



No, I didn't. I hope they are not too big.


----------



## MM83

AHHH! I thought I finally got my Gray Knightsbridges....NOPE! No longer in stock, as soon as I hit "Submit Order". This is taking up enormous amounts of time out of my work day. I really want those.


----------



## canada's

i know...i am not really a fan of the knightsbridges, but the gray look very cool.

btw, i tried to PM at nordstrom for the slipper that's on sale (i was going to throw it in with my mother's b-day stuff), and the live chat rep informed me that BG is not on uggs' list of authorized retailers. give me a break.


----------



## shopaholicstace

MM83 said:


> AHHH! I thought I finally got my Gray Knightsbridges....NOPE! No longer in stock, as soon as I hit "Submit Order". This is taking up enormous amounts of time out of my work day. I really want those.



Me too!  This is getting very frustrating.  I was able to submit my order 3 times while they were still showing up as in stock..and all 3 times it was unable to be filled!


----------



## MM83

shopaholicstace said:


> Me too!  This is getting very frustrating.  I was able to submit my order 3 times while they were still showing up as in stock..and all 3 times it was unable to be filled!




ME TOO! I FINALLY got my order to go through and checked my bank account, BG charged me, then I see they've sent me a cancellation email...WTH? How do they have a 7 in stock, then sold out, then in stock? It seems like couldn't they just take our info and put us on a backorder?


----------



## suemb

I haven't yet purchased from outdoorsportsguys.com (they are listed as an Uggs authorized online retailer), but they have several different styles of Uggs on sale:

http://www.outdoorsportsguys.com/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=UGG&gclid=CJCtpqG1tp8CFVw55Qod4HHJ3Q


----------



## yoglood

suemb said:


> I haven't yet purchased from outdoorsportsguys.com (they are listed as an Uggs authorized online retailer), but they have several different styles of Uggs on sale:
> 
> http://www.outdoorsportsguys.com/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=UGG&gclid=CJCtpqG1tp8CFVw55Qod4HHJ3Q




are you sure ? I checked on the Ugg website and they are NOT listed as an authorized online retailer...


----------



## suemb

yoglood said:


> are you sure ? I checked on the Ugg website and they are NOT listed as an authorized online retailer...


 
You should check again -- third column, about halfway down.

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor


----------



## raclark22

If anyone's interested, Classic Crocheted Boot for $56

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...Ftemplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294966847%2B601


----------



## marmot

anybody can confirm that BG  is the ugg authorized online retailer?


----------



## yoglood

suemb said:


> You should check again -- third column, about halfway down.
> 
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor



oh ok thanks!! I was looking up THEoutdoorsportsguys.com 
Yay I'm going to finally order my Classic Talls. THANKS!!


----------



## Swanky

You can absolutely trust BG


----------



## canada's

^^^
that's not what the nordstrom live chat rep told me.


----------



## marmot

somehow BG is not on the list of the ugg authorized online retailer.


----------



## Swanky

maybe not, but they WON'T be fakes.


----------



## katrynar

MM83 said:


> AHHH! I thought I finally got my Gray Knightsbridges....NOPE! No longer in stock, as soon as I hit "Submit Order". This is taking up enormous amounts of time out of my work day. I really want those.



Don't give up! Check at 8 am and around 12. Make sure you have your credit card info saved in your account. I was able to get two pairs yesterday, there is a free shipping code FREE2BG that I used (items have to be 100$ or more. Good luck!


----------



## huggz213

www.cabelas.com has a few different sizes in the dakotas for $75 and www.shoes.com has some uggs on sale and the sale items are an extra 25% off with free shipping...so dakotas would be around $72.


----------



## katrynar

I meant NEW2BG as the free shipping code.


----------



## suemb

huggz213 said:


> www.cabelas.com has a few different sizes in the dakotas for $75 and www.shoes.com has some uggs on sale and the sale items are an extra 25% off with free shipping...so dakotas would be around $72.


 
Unfortunately, on shoes.com UGGs are excluded from their additional % off promotions.


----------



## insertnamehere

suemb said:


> I haven't yet purchased from outdoorsportsguys.com (they are listed as an Uggs authorized online retailer), but they have several different styles of Uggs on sale:
> 
> http://www.outdoorsportsguys.com/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=UGG&gclid=CJCtpqG1tp8CFVw55Qod4HHJ3Q



I want to buy the black classic shorts and talls but the site is not reading as secure in two of my browsers. They have a good rating on bizrate but the fact that it isn't secure makes me nervous! :s


----------



## MarvelGirl

Update: I ordered the black cardys from shirise.com and they have arrived. Unfortunately, I ordered my normal size (9) but should have ordered the size 8 as they are really, really big. They will have to go back as I can not even keep them on. 

To make up for it, I just ordered the classic tall chocolate leather bomber boots from cozyboots.com for $159 down from $200. Hope I like them!


----------



## huggz213

suemb said:


> Unfortunately, on shoes.com UGGs are excluded from their additional % off promotions.




I just read the exclusions about uggs-usually it doesn't even apply it but it worked for me on the dakotas.  I'll post if it gets cancelled!


----------



## mojo723

marmot said:


> somehow BG is not on the list of the ugg authorized online retailer.


 
They are a sister company to NM so I figured that they would be okay.. I hope so b/c I ordered the Knightsbridge in black yesterday and I got confirmation that they shipped..


----------



## pupeluv

MarvelGirl said:


> Update: I ordered the black cardys from shirise.com and they have arrived. Unfortunately, I ordered my normal size (9) but should have ordered the size 8 as they are really, really big. They will have to go back as I can not even keep them on.
> 
> To make up for it, I just ordered the classic tall chocolate leather bomber boots from cozyboots.com for $159 down from $200. Hope I like them!


 
If shirise.com does'nt have your size to exchange them you can exchange through Ugg Australia
http://www.uggaustralia.com/returns/returns.aspx

I purchased the bombers a while back and they were too big and the site where I purchased them did'nt have the next size down in stock. If you purchase them through an authorized dealer you can exchange them through Ugg Australia. BTW I love my Bombers I hope you like them.

I got my confirmation yesterday too mojo, yeah!


----------



## brittanyqt

insertnamehere said:


> I want to buy the black classic shorts and talls but the site is not reading as secure in two of my browsers. They have a good rating on bizrate but the fact that it isn't secure makes me nervous! :s



I'm so excited! I finally ordered my black classic talls in size 7 and paid only $129! Nordstrom price matched outdoorsportsguys.com for their classic tall uggs. The shipping was the standard 8.00 BUT it was cheaper than outdoorsportsguys would have been (approx 13)

anyway, they have several colors and several sizes in each so if anyone is interested in the classic short or tall, they are $99  and $129

Yay!


----------



## MarvelGirl

pupeluv said:


> If shirise.com does'nt have your size to exchange them you can exchange through Ugg Australia
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/returns/returns.aspx
> 
> I purchased the bombers a while back and they were too big and the site where I purchased them did'nt have the next size down in stock. If you purchase them through an authorized dealer you can exchange them through Ugg Australia. BTW I love my Bombers I hope you like them.
> 
> I got my confirmation yesterday too mojo, yeah!



Thanks pupeluv! I didn't know that about returns to Ugg Australia. Awesome. This is why I love tPF so much. We are always looking out for each other! 

Glad to hear that you love the Bombers. I have 10+ pairs of Uggs but none are leather so I had to get these to add to my collection (or more like sickness!) LOL!

Congrats on getting your confirmation. Hope you are in love with your new purchase too! Take care!


----------



## chopstix

Regarding the topic of BG not being on the list of authorized retailers of UGG, did anyone notice that UGG can't be searched for on the website? Also, it can't be found in the designer index? Weird!


----------



## brittanyqt

My uggs have already shipped!! That site has all different styles on sale and Nordstrom price matches. Not many left in stock so now would be a good time to check it out.

$129 is good for classic talls, right? I am new to uggs. I bought the knightsbridge chestnut for $120 at davidz around christmas but the classics on sale are what I've really been searching for.


----------



## shanafy

RC CLARK...I couldn't find this online on my own.
I found it thru your direct link though. 
Thanks I ordered them but I'm confused on why I couldn't them on my own.


----------



## raclark22

shanafy said:


> RC CLARK...I couldn't find this online on my own.
> I found it thru your direct link though.
> Thanks I ordered them but I'm confused on why I couldn't them on my own.



Yeah, I have no idea what the deal with that is.  They showed up once when I was refreshing on the page of sale uggs, but not again.  

There are still size 10 and 11 left in this style.


----------



## purselover30

^^^^ I agree, im tempted to send this i have back and order two pair for the same price. I'm only able to get it through this link also. I'm going to check in the a.m. for some more updates. I wonder the reason why they so low to get rid of them and dont sell them no more past this season.


----------



## HotCocoa

suemb said:


> I haven't yet purchased from outdoorsportsguys.com (they are listed as an Uggs authorized online retailer), but they have several different styles of Uggs on sale:
> 
> http://www.outdoorsportsguys.com/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=UGG&gclid=CJCtpqG1tp8CFVw55Qod4HHJ3Q



Thank you!!! I just got Nordstrom to price match the classic talls for me so I bought 2 pairs!!


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

I just ordered classic black tall ones from sportsguys!  129 shipped~so excited! thanks OP!!!


----------



## canada's

chopstix said:


> Regarding the topic of BG not being on the list of authorized retailers of UGG, did anyone notice that UGG can't be searched for on the website? Also, it can't be found in the designer index? Weird!



i searched uggs at BG.com under the sale section earlier today just fine. maybe they are under NM as an authorized dealer, and don't have BG registered for some reason? i do think it's strange though.


----------



## tappedout06

suemb said:


> I haven't yet purchased from outdoorsportsguys.com (they are listed as an Uggs authorized online retailer), but they have several different styles of Uggs on sale:
> 
> http://www.outdoorsportsguys.com/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=UGG&gclid=CJCtpqG1tp8CFVw55Qod4HHJ3Q


 
Seriously, thank you sooooooooooo much for posting this!! I was able to get Nordstroms to price match the dakota's in a different size and color and get free shipping so I got them for $60 shipped!! I am so excited!!  Thanks again!!


----------



## suemb

brittanyqt said:


> I'm so excited! I finally ordered my black classic talls in size 7 and paid only $129! Nordstrom price matched outdoorsportsguys.com for their classic tall uggs. The shipping was the standard 8.00 BUT it was cheaper than outdoorsportsguys would have been (approx 13)


 
Actually, outdoorsportsguys.com has free shipping over $100.  But, then again, I haven't purchased from them before, so can't compare them to Nordstrom's usually great customer service...


----------



## VivaLaVida

Size 6 Moss Cardy's are now up on BG!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294966847%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## marmot

Size 5 Knightsbridge Boot black is now up on BG!


----------



## yaua

does anyone have the link for the ugg argyle knit boots on bergdorf??

I know it's on sale for $58, but I can't find the link anywhere!

thanks!


----------



## bargainfinder

called them and they couldn't even find any Uggs at all!! So sad.


----------



## VivaLaVida

yaua said:


> does anyone have the link for the ugg argyle knit boots on bergdorf??
> 
> I know it's on sale for $58, but I can't find the link anywhere!
> 
> thanks!




Here you go  

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...Ftemplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294966847%2B601


----------



## brittanyqt

looks like outdoorsportsguys only has a few sizes in each color left. anyone who wants classic talls, 129 is an amazing deal. nordstrom price matched for me and they were shipped this morning


----------



## bkp0

are you guys ordering a size down in the classics? What if the 7 is to short (toe hits the front) and the 8 are too big? Thanks


----------



## bargainfinder

I want the argle so bad in size 7.  If anyone knows where I can find some.......


----------



## pupeluv

BG has cardys in size 8 in moss up now, I ordered a pair already this a.m. along with a Roseberry.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294966847%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## cindrella22

BG has the knit scuffette for $28!  Just ordered from Nordstroms using PM!


----------



## seventy70

Thank you Viva for posting the link to BG, I just ordered the Classic Crochet and for some reason whenever I went to BG site I do not see any of the UGG boots. I have been refreshing like a crazy person but it still didn't show me anything. Only with your link I was able to access them. Thank you.


----------



## MM83

I'm refreshing all day on this, but am not seeing the same boots that others are. How does this work? I guess I'm two seconds to late?


----------



## raclark22

Anyone have their UGGs from BG ship?  How long did they take to ship after ordering?  Yesterday afternoon I snagged the cardys in moss, and I'm excited to get them!


----------



## bargainfinder

MM83 - Same... I must be unlucky.  On the phone with Nordstrom and I don't think that she is going to price match.  They are full price at Nordstrom still


----------



## mojo723

bargainfinder said:


> I want the argle so bad in size 7. If anyone knows where I can find some.......


 
As of right now, they have them at cusp.com in the fig color for $80..
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderId=/shoponline/sale&itemId=X0EBG


----------



## bargainfinder

Mojo723, thank you so much.  Nordstrom wouldn't price match.  I would really love the grey.


----------



## pupeluv

raclark22 said:


> Anyone have their UGGs from BG ship? How long did they take to ship after ordering? Yesterday afternoon I snagged the cardys in moss, and I'm excited to get them!


 
I ordered on the 19th and I got it today (the 22nd).


----------



## justonemore

Saks has some really cute Ugg stuff for kids on SALE!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...5222441&N=1553+4294935873&bmUID=1264187430594


----------



## kalodie1

Neiman's has a bunch now too...prices not as good as BG but I did see the knit stripe for $70 earlier.


----------



## White_Choco

Does anyone know about Broome or Tess on sale? 
Please.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Cardy in Picante size 7 or Moss size 9 @ BG for $49:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294966847%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

(I have to hold back from getting the Picante!  I already have Grey and Moss - adding another color seems much?)


----------



## finzup

how do the cardi's run? I have 8's in the bailey button and they are roomy -- can I fit into a 7 cardi?


----------



## angelsandsome

^^yes, I wear a US 8 & had to exchange a size 8 Cardi for a size 7 & I have 3 other Ugg's in different styles that are 8's.
This place has some Ugg's on sale:
http://www.pegasusshoes.com/category.cfm?category_Id=715&strSortBy=new

I am still on the hunt for my beloved Corinth's and have not found them yet If anyone here owns a pair how to they run and how do you like them?


----------



## finzup

thanks for the info! now I need those cardis to come back


----------



## purselover30

pupeluv said:


> BG has cardys in size 8 in moss up now, I ordered a pair already this a.m. along with a Roseberry.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26N%3D4294966847%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


 

Oh Goosh!!! i been looking for them Roseberry's what size did you get. I end up getting the knightsbridges.


----------



## purselover30

raclark22 said:


> Anyone have their UGGs from BG ship? How long did they take to ship after ordering? Yesterday afternoon I snagged the cardys in moss, and I'm excited to get them!


 

Me to i got the cardy's in moss and they come fedex. My order should be here tommorrow. They will send you a conformation and you can track it that way.


----------



## raclark22

Thanks to the ladies who responded to my question about shipping time!  I just got my shipping confirmation and my cardy's should be here Wednesday!! I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## angelsandsome

More on sale:
http://www.shoestoboot.com/category.cfm/111


----------



## angelsandsome

The Bomber on sale in alot of sizes:
http://www.peterglenn.com/search/apachesolr_search/ugg


----------



## angelsandsome

More Ugg's on sale:
http://www.englinsfinefootwear.com/ugg/women.asp


----------



## bkp0

Just had Nords price match!! I love them!!


----------



## MaliaNia

bkp0 said:


> Just had Nords price match!! I love them!!



Which ones did you get Price matched?


----------



## MaliaNia

(I have to hold back from getting the Picante!  I already have Grey and Moss - adding another color seems much?)[/QUOTE]

naahh...you can never have too many at this price!  Besides, that picante is hot!


----------



## justonemore

OMG -- CUTE little girls set - I grabbed a couple for gifts!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1264208650937


----------



## girlycharlie

Limisted styles and sizes but good prices!

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subc...line/sale/shoes&page=1&designer=UGG Australia


----------



## bkp0

MaliaNia said:


> Which ones did you get Price matched?


 
The classic tall boot. I don't have any from the classic line yet so I'm excited. I ordered my usual size so I hope its not too big.


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, *again*, please no chatting in this thread.
It's a DEALS thread; not a thread to inquire on fit, opinions, complain, etc. . . 
DEALS only please!!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> sigh. . . .
> 
> I've been REPEATEDLY asking you guys not to chat or ask authenticity questions in this thread/forum.
> It's for DEALS ONLY.  People actually subscribe to this thread which means they get an e-mail everytime there's a post.  You're blowing up your friend's boxes w/ sizing questions, authenticity questions, etc . . .
> 
> Please, deals only


----------



## Rosenpetals

Cabelas has the Dakota's in Coffee, Expresso and Chestnut and the Coquette Slippers in Chestnut and Chocolate for $75. It's a small savings, but every little bit helps! Looks like most sizes are available.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...on/search/search-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=17&Go.y=6


----------



## orinoco

Any classic talls on sale on sites that ship to canada?


----------



## pupeluv

purselover30 said:


> Oh Goosh!!! i been looking for them Roseberry's what size did you get. I end up getting the knightsbridges.


 
7 in black, EMS has Roseberry in Espresso in size 8 for $138 and you can get a little CB (4%) by going through Mrreb8tes

http://www.ems.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3869093&sr=1&origkw=ugg


----------



## savvy23

angelsandsome said:


> The Bomber on sale in alot of sizes:
> http://www.peterglenn.com/search/apachesolr_search/ugg



Thanks!! THis thread is dangerous...my 3rd pair in 2 weeks!


----------



## ms_pinky

orinoco said:


> Any classic talls on sale on sites that ship to canada?



http://www.overland.com/Products/Wo...-446/WomensClassicTallUGGBoots/PID-51903.aspx

I just got Nordies to price match me from that website.  I got Sand.

The person that i chatted with on Nordies gave me the sale price, whereas a friend of mine who already ordered, asked for a price match, but the person that she chatted with was VERY particular and noted the "fine print."

On the site it does say "*Color-Specific Sale! The colors Sun Flower, Baked Clay & Sage are on sale in this style for $119 each, * regularly $179. The sale price will be reflected in your shopping cart for these colors only."

I guess you can try?

I got the sand for $119 + $8 shipping + tax = ~$130


----------



## suemb

Peltzshoes.com (authorized Uggs online retailer) has the women's classic short (Sand only, however) on sale for $70.  I have purchased several different styles of Uggs from this site and always quick shipping.  Currently, I think shipping is free on Uggs (at least that's what's stated on the email notice I received).

http://www.peltzshoes.com/item.asp?invnum=CLASSIC SRT SAN&catID=


----------



## photoshopgrl

suemb said:


> Peltzshoes.com (authorized Uggs online retailer) has the women's classic short (Sand only, however) on sale for $70.  I have purchased several different styles of Uggs from this site and always quick shipping.  Currently, I think shipping is free on Uggs (at least that's what's stated on the email notice I received).
> 
> http://www.peltzshoes.com/item.asp?invnum=CLASSIC SRT SAN&catID=


Thank you! That is the color my sister wanted and I just grabbed her size. Great deal!~


----------



## NEEPOH

for socal girls

j. stevens in the valencia town center mall has cardys for $ 89.95. could only snag turquoise cause of sizes. 

called nordstroms. they price-matched, ordered my size from another store & gave me free shipping. total price was $ 98 and change including tax for each. got fig & gray. wanted cream too but nordstroms doesnt carry that color. neways, yay !!!


----------



## pupeluv

suemb said:


> Peltzshoes.com (authorized Uggs online retailer) has the women's classic short (Sand only, however) on sale for $70. I have purchased several different styles of Uggs from this site and always quick shipping. Currently, I think shipping is free on Uggs (at least that's what's stated on the email notice I received).
> 
> http://www.peltzshoes.com/item.asp?invnum=CLASSIC SRT SAN&catID=


 

I do'nt see Peltzshoes on the authorized online list
http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor

yep, I just looked again and still did'nt see it, although the site looks legit with their prices & etc.


----------



## leesmall

Peltz shoes is not an authorized online retailer...


----------



## suemb

leesmall said:


> Peltz shoes is not an authorized online retailer...


 
Sorry, my bad.  Peltzshoes are listed as an Authorized Retailer (see zip 33710, St. Petersburg, FL).  They just also happen to sell via their online site peltzshoes.com


----------



## leesmall

Read the product detail...did anyone call them to confirm this is UGG classic short?

    *  Women's Uggs, Classic Short
    * Ugg Australia Is Proud To Introduce The Suburb Crochet, Featuring A Rich Knit
    * And Suede Upper Detailed With A Leather Lace With A Subtle Fringe End.
    * Finished With A Lightweight Eva Outsole With Rubber Pods For Durability And
    * Traction.


----------



## Lanee

UGG Australia
Classic Crocheted Boot
Three Colors
$80

(I've never shopped on that site before*) 




http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBG

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBH

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0EBJ


----------



## finzup

^^ Cusp is by Neiman Marcus. I bought my bailey buttons there. Fast shipping but it costs $11


----------



## pupeluv

BG has some cardys left in various sizes in picante and moss again, the knightbridges in gray and black in the about every size but most are gone now, in a manner of seconds. Roseberry in black in size 10 are left they had them in 8 and 9 but those are gone. Act fast if your interested in any of those left.


----------



## axewoman

pupeluv said:


> BG has some cardys left in various sizes in picante and moss again, the knightbridges in gray and black in the about every size but most are gone now, in a manner of seconds. Roseberry in black in size 10 are left they had them in 8 and 9 but those are gone. Act fast if your interested in any of those left.


 
Any chance you can post link for the Rosberry Uggs?


----------



## angelling24

miss the deal again


----------



## photoshopgrl

Damnit!



> Dear CRISTINA,
> 
> 
> Thanks again for shopping with PELTZ SHOES INTERNET. The item/s below on
> your order number WW355425 have been cancelled for the reason stated
> below.
> 
> We are sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Product                           Quantity             Price
> Reason
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ----------
> WOMEN'S CLASSIC SHORT BOOT SAN CLASSIC SRT SAN 070 M  1
> 70.00        no longer available inventory glitch we do not have


----------



## allycc

Classic Crocheted Boot $56.00

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...Ftemplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294966847%2B601


----------



## finzup

Classic tall metallic .. currently sizes 9, 10, and 11 - $120
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CE%26N%3D4294966940%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## cxvv

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## White_Choco

Girls, UGGs for less than $100! 
Includes Cardy and Argyle Knit!

http://www.sportchalet.com/nav/p/ca...e/n/103669.do?keyword=ugg&sortby=priceDescend


----------



## RTA

Neiman has several styles on sale now:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=36901


----------



## allycc

Cardy size 11 in Moss

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3D4294966847%26Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%26st%3Ds


----------



## MuffinJessica

Right now BG has the Knightsbridge boot in 6,7,8 and 10 in black and shadow grey.  i just tried to place an order.  I hope it doesn't get canceled!


----------



## RTA

^^They are gone already.


----------



## photoshopgrl

_*not allowed*_


----------



## kalodie1

Bergdorf has Knightsbridge up now for $77!  Have these and love them...a little dressier than typical Uggs.


----------



## bargainfinder

I can't believe that I finally got lucky!!! The cream argyle are only $70.00 at Dillards.


----------



## bargainfinder

Dillards also has the striped cardy's for $70.00.  Limited sizes in all but the brown/cream stripe.


----------



## bargainfinder

By the way Dillards also has the picante cardy for $70.00 as well.  Not as good of a price some of you may have gotten.  But it still is decent.


----------



## photoshopgrl

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D2476#

Knightsbridge keep showing up. I managed to get my sister a size 5 black and myself a size 6 gray. I hope they do run big as I've been told!


----------



## kkeene19703

photoshopgrl said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D2476#
> 
> Knightsbridge keep showing up. I managed to get my sister a size 5 black and myself a size 6 gray. I hope they do run big as I've been told!


 
You may want to go back and check the status of your order....mine were cancelled right away.


----------



## leesmall

http://www.zappos.com/search/brand/288/filter/onSale/"true"/page/0

they got lots of uggs on sale


----------



## photoshopgrl

Nope still says Staus In Process on both.


----------



## White_Choco

Stout Cardy Boot $35!!!!!!!!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...%3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D2476


Never mind... Not available anymore...


----------



## photoshopgrl

White_Choco said:


> Stout Cardy Boot $35!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...%3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D2476


Too late on that one!


----------



## kkeene19703

photoshopgrl said:


> Nope still says Staus In Process on both.


 Good luck!!!


----------



## White_Choco

Classic Cardy's Crochet Boot keep showing up!
I got one, around 1pm (Chicago), size 6! Good luck!

Size 8 is available now! 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0%26N%3D4294966847%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160#


----------



## TallulahJane

I always miss the ones on BG!!


----------



## sweetem

Just thought you guys might want to know (if no one had posted it yet), Loehmann at Loehmann plaza (Northern VA) now has UGG on sale


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hurry! Few Knightsbridge showing back up on BG!


----------



## effinhaute

Loehmann's in Paramus also has some UGGs. They just had aomse short knightsbridge styles in chestnut and black for about 99 and the tall ones for $150.


----------



## babybubba753

Bailey's for 85$ in chestnut or chocolate, size 8 only. Cusp.com

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=X0DS5


----------



## dreamybooboo

Classic Argyle Boot for $69 at Dillards.  Only Stout, Cream and Fig are on sale.

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...gyle"+Boot&search.x=26&search.y=10&R=03098972


----------



## pjrufus

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=301&langId=-1&storeId=301&productId=501632902&Ntk=all&Nty=1&N=1000425&Ntt=ugg&search.x=29&search.y=9&searchUrl=%2Fendeca%2FEndecaStartServlet%3FNtk%3Dall%26Nty%3D1%26N%3D1000425%26Ntt%3Dugg%26search.x%3D29%26search.y%3D9&R=02892317

*Dillards Classic Cardy Picante sizes 6 & 10*


----------



## pjrufus

Dillards - Check under the regular Shoe Section for styles on sale in certain colors only. The sale section doesn't include these.


----------



## missmari

Any UK sites?


----------



## Twynkle54

Does anyone if the Classic Argyle boots fit like the Classic Cardies (one size down)?


----------



## yvalenz

Off 5th locations have received shipments of short/tall Knightsbridge, some knit styles, various colors (black, chocolate brown, tan). 

Range from $139 - $169 before extra 20% off this week. If you have a "MORE" card, its another 5% off.


----------



## pupeluv

BG is up again. Knightbridges in 6,7 and 9 in black. Cardy in picante size 11.


----------



## photoshopgrl

^ there and gone again. I keep waiting on a size 7/8 in Gray for a friend. No such luck this morning. I'm also DYING to see more of the Stout Cardy show up. I check that link more often than the Knightsbridge. Haven't once seen anything show up.


----------



## White_Choco

photoshopgrl said:


> ^ there and gone again. I keep waiting on a size 7/8 in Gray for a friend. No such luck this morning. I'm also DYING to see more of the Stout Cardy show up. I check that link more often than the Knightsbridge. Haven't once seen anything show up.


 


Yeah... I only saw the stout cardy once, I followed this link: 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=2476#

By the way, my cardy picante was cancelled...


----------



## photoshopgrl

That sucks! What size were you trying to get?


----------



## White_Choco

I'm trying size 5 or 6...

Just as a reminder:
http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/C...owTag=1&Size=&Width=&Color=&level=3&trail=UGG

On monday, they will change prices!


----------



## angelsandsome

I just called our Off Saks and they also got a huge shipment of Ugg's. I'm going to drive up and will try to take pics and post here with pricing when I get back later. Golly I hope I'm lucky enough to find my beloved Corinth.


----------



## photoshopgrl

angelsandsome said:


> I just called our Off Saks and they also got a huge shipment of Ugg's. I'm going to drive up and will try to take pics and post here with pricing when I get back later. Golly I hope I'm lucky enough to find my beloved Corinth.


Xxxxxx
this is not allowed!


----------



## suemb

Bloomies has a few styles on sale:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/searc...6&Action=sd&attrs=Department:Department:Shoes


----------



## pinkstawberry09

attention ladies 

superlamb has 30% off on all the UGG

http://www.superlamb.com/ugg-classic-short-metallic-boots.aspx

happy shopping 

i brought 3 pairs of classic kid for $230~


----------



## ssocialitex

Can anyone find any deals on the Highkoo?  Thank you!


----------



## flipchickmc

I got the Cream & Stout Ugg "Classic Argyle" for $69.99 on-line at Dillards.  They have tons of other styles on sale too. Do a search.

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...decaStartServlet?N=1000425+2010840&R=03098972


----------



## angelsandsome

^^I keep going to dillards.com and ordering the argyle and it allows me to get to checkout then informs me it is out of stock
I drove up the Off Saks, premium outlet today and took these pic's for you all. I didn't think the prices were that good at all to be at Off Saks with all these other much better deals. The SA told me this is the first time they've got Ugg's and he thought all the Off Saks got them:


----------



## angelsandsome

Here's more:


----------



## kururu

thanks, pinkstawberry09!!!
i just ordered 2 pairs, price-match by nordies~!! WOW~


----------



## White_Choco

Ladies, I've read somebody saying in this thread that BG was not in the Ugg list as an authorized retailer and for this reason some other store couldn't price match. 
So, if you explain them that BG is under Neiman Marcus Group (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neiman_Marcus) and so, Neiman Marcus is listed as an authorized retailer, maybe they can price match. 
Good luck!


----------



## nb06

any cardy's or crochet in gray?


----------



## canada's

White_Choco said:


> Ladies, I've read somebody saying in this thread that BG was not in the Ugg list as an authorized retailer and for this reason some other store couldn't price match.
> So, if you explain them that BG is under Neiman Marcus Group (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neiman_Marcus) and so, Neiman Marcus is listed as an authorized retailer, maybe they can price match.
> Good luck!



i tried again on thursday and the nordstrom live chat rep didn't even check, so she did end up PMing a pair of ugg slippers to go in with my mom's b-day goodies. 

thanks for the info though!


----------



## justonemore

Neiman's has the Crocheted, Sunsparkle & Tall Metallic in a few different sizes on sale.


----------



## 8fotomat

does anyone know where I can find kid's uggs on sale?


----------



## mielikki55

Classic crocheted boots on sale ($80) at cusp.com.  Lots of sizes are still available.

Fig:  http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=X0EBG

Black:  http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=X0EBG

Cream:  http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=X0EBJ


----------



## sdnoobie

Anyone know offhand how the classic argyle fit?  Specifically...size down if you're a 1/2 size???  TIA!


----------



## msd31

ya size down for the argyle.


----------



## sdnoobie

Thank you!


----------



## moniquexiv

if this site is legit, they have uggs going for pretty cheap!

*xxxx
if you don't KNOW for sure, please don't post it.*


----------



## photoshopgrl

moniquexiv said:


> if this site is legit, they have uggs going for pretty cheap!
> x


You sure about that? I don't see them on the list of authorized sellers and those prices seem a bit too good to be true.


----------



## DC-Cutie

moniquexiv said:


> if this site is legit, they have uggs going for pretty cheap!
> x



too good to be true
no actual phone contact 
a very misleading return policy 
not listing on authorized dealer website


----------



## chopstix

i read either on this thread or a thread in the glass slipper that authorized retailers of UGGs are not allowed to have "UGG" in their company name


----------



## atarpley

angelsandsome said:


> ^^I keep going to dillards.com and ordering the argyle and it allows me to get to checkout then informs me it is out of stock
> I drove up the Off Saks, premium outlet today and took these pic's for you all. I didn't think the prices were that good at all to be at Off Saks with all these other much better deals. The SA told me this is the first time they've got Ugg's and he thought all the Off Saks got them:
> 
> View attachment 1005525
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005526
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005527
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005528
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005529


 

Which store were you at?


----------



## pupeluv

BG has cardys in moss up in size 10 left


----------



## Vinyl

chopstix said:


> i read either on this thread or a thread in the glass slipper that authorized retailers of UGGs are not allowed to have "UGG" in their company name



This is true.


----------



## yoglood

^^^ thanks, that's good to know!


----------



## mielikki55

moniquexiv said:


> if this site is legit, they have uggs going for pretty cheap!
> 
> *xxxx
> if you don't KNOW for sure, please don't post it.*



It's legit..it's Neiman Marcus's answer to Barney's CO-OP.


----------



## photoshopgrl

mielikki55 said:


> It's legit..it's Neiman Marcus's answer to Barney's CO-OP.


They were talking about another site that the mods removed from that post. We know BG is good.


----------



## mielikki55

Oh...no wonder I was slightly confused.  I thought they were asking about Cusp.  BG is most def legit...love that store!  Thanks!


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

Does anyone know if this website is legit?
x


*this is not an authenticity thread - DEALS ONLY folks!!!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShopGurlaholic said:


> Does anyone know if this website is legit?
> x



no...


----------



## pjrufus

*ShopGurlaholic:* This was mentioned a few posts back, but this is a quote from the Ugg Australia website:

Be wary of websites that contain UGG® anywhere in the domain name. If you are viewing UGG® Australia products online anywhere other than uggaustralia.com and the domain name includes "UGG." or any variation of this word, or includes one of our style names in the domain address, e.g. "Cardy," this product is most certainly counterfeit.


----------



## Coach Outlet

Thanks for the code


----------



## angelsandsome

atarpley said:


> Which store were you at?



I was at the Premium Outlet Off Saks off 400 in Dawsonville, GA, 706-216-4087. You can call the one at Discovery Mills and see if they have them: 678-847-5090.


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

thanks! 



pjrufus said:


> *ShopGurlaholic:* This was mentioned a few posts back, but this is a quote from the Ugg Australia website:
> 
> Be wary of websites that contain UGG® anywhere in the domain name. If you are viewing UGG® Australia products online anywhere other than uggaustralia.com and the domain name includes "UGG." or any variation of this word, or includes one of our style names in the domain address, e.g. "Cardy," this product is most certainly counterfeit.


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, we've been reminding you over and over, etc. . . 

This is a DEALS ONLY thread - not a thread for fit questions, authenticity questions, style opinions. . . . that's what our GLass Slipper Forum is for 
Please stay on topic.


----------



## pjrufus

*Classic Argyle Knit, Sizes 5, 10, 11, Black-Cream-Charcoal $80*

http://www.shoesonashoestring.com/Common.aspx?Dept=FOOTWEAR&itemtype=Sub_Department&Sub_Department=&Class=&Brand=UGG&YellowTag=1&Size=&Width=&Color=&level=3&trail=UGG


----------



## poemshih

Saw this one on subway and fell in love immediately. Wanted to have it on my foot, so searched and purchased from here. It's 25% off, which I think it's a good deal.

http://www.takkens.com/women-s-classic-tall-bomber-jacket-brown

And this is the authorized UGG online store. I have checked the list.


----------



## akashopaholic

Walked by O' My Sole in Long Beach and they had a sign up 30% off everything in the store including UGGS. Not sure if they ship or not...but it's worth a try.

http://omysole.com/STORE-LB-OMS.htm


----------



## nb06

I called and they said the sale they have on uggs are buy one get the 2nd 50% off.


akashopaholic said:


> Walked by O' My Sole in Long Beach and they had a sign up 30% off everything in the store including UGGS. Not sure if they ship or not...but it's worth a try.
> 
> http://omysole.com/STORE-LB-OMS.htm


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

www.eastbay.com has some Uggs on sale.  
Free shipping on $75 or more. CODE: IPEBJA52
http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/advancedSearch.cfm?keyword=ugg


----------



## ami1481010

SAKS OFF 5th in The Great Mall of Milpitas, CA 

UGG Knightsbridge and Mayfaire about $130/ea in black and brown


----------



## ruby1766

Try TJmax


----------



## KatieJean23

I went to our Off 5th here in Concord, NC. They have the Ugg Cardy in brown and maroon/red. They have the Classic Tall Metallic in Copper(ish) color..Knightsbridge in dark brown, chestnut...tall and short. Toast in the darker brown color, Cove in Espresso and the Ugg Wallingford Rain Boot in soft gold! 

All of them are between 109 and 149 with an additional 25% off the total purchase! Ours had lots of sizes!!


----------



## leesmall

http://www.alabamaoutdoors.com/browse.cfm/2,683.html


----------



## sabeg1

This site is an authorized online store and has some uggs (classic tall/ short, cardy, and slippers) on sale(30% off) 
Nordstrom also does price matching so if you cannot find your size you can cotact Nordstrom customer service and ask about price matching.

http://www.surfride.com/getbrandproducts.asp?b=52&ptid=0


----------



## sabeg1

these stores are all authorized stores. They have some mens' and womens' uggs on sale

http://www.eggellershoes.com/produc...N=15517b-02998b85-5df7-4a6f-82b0-2c9cc2fd13f6


http://centralcoastsurfboards.com/OnlineStore/tabid/686/Default.aspx


----------



## jenaps

THANKS SO MUCH sabeg1!!!

I've been waiting for the short chestnut Ultimates to go on sale in my size, since I left mine in DR.  Just ordered a pair


----------



## pupeluv

BG has Cardys in size 7 and 8 in Picante for $49. They just put Knightbridges up for $77 in sizes 6 through 11 in both black and shadow grey. 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=15064


----------



## sasa4

pupeluv said:


> BG has Cardys in size 7 and 8 in Picante for $49. They just put Knightbridges up for $77 in sizes 6 through 11 in both black and shadow grey.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=15064



oh no. all gone already  those were great prices and sizes!!


----------



## angelling24

missed again. Damn it. I want the cardys ... 



pupeluv said:


> BG has Cardys in size 7 and 8 in Picante for $49. They just put Knightbridges up for $77 in sizes 6 through 11 in both black and shadow grey.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=15064


----------



## St3phY

Urban Feet in San Pedro, CA has a bunch of sales:
-Classic Short (chocolate and sand) for $99.99
-Classic Tall (chocolate and sand) for $119.99
-Knights Bridge (Grey) for $129.99
-Abbie (black & chestnut) for $79.99

Lots of stock!!! They actually had my size 6, woohoo!

If you live around the area... check the coupon book sent to your house b/c there's coupons for the store also ($5 off $45, $10 off $75, and $15 off $100). Coupons can only be used on non-sale items, though.

Went earlier today, and bought the Classic Short in Chocolate for $99.99 and the Bailey in Black (originally $150, used the $15 coupon = $135). Was tempted to buy the Classic Tall one too... but I resisted =P


----------



## nb06

eilatan.com $20 off Classic Talls and Cardys. Use code: FEB20TALL Offer good til Wednesday @Midnight


----------



## RTA

Shoes.com has several Ugg styles on sale, some limited sizes.  You can use the code 20OFFSALE for an extra 20% off.


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

the 20% off code exclude all Uggs


----------



## Karole

Bergdorf has Suburb Crochet Boot, Black, size 2 and 6 for big kids $46 http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D15331


----------



## photoshopgrl

Damn that's a great price and I wear 6Y.... but I missed that size. Thanks for posting!


----------



## purselover30

Neiman Marcus had them too for $45.00
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D19194


----------



## gillianna

If you go down to the RepettoFlats sale 50% thread here they have EMU Australia sheepskin boots in the $60.00+ range.  These boots are just as great as UGGS but offer arch support.  I just bought a pair for my daughter. I got the shorter boots but loved the over the knee fold down ones with the ribbon. The prices are great for all their sale shoes.


----------



## hannahsophia

sabeg1 said:


> This site is an authorized online store and has some uggs (classic tall/ short, cardy, and slippers) on sale(30% off)
> Nordstrom also does price matching so if you cannot find your size you can cotact Nordstrom customer service and ask about price matching.
> 
> http://www.surfride.com/getbrandproducts.asp?b=52&ptid=0



THANK YOU!!! just got the classic short in grey for 97.97!


----------



## miamialli

sabeg1 said:


> This site is an authorized online store and has some uggs (classic tall/ short, cardy, and slippers) on sale(30% off)
> Nordstrom also does price matching so if you cannot find your size you can cotact Nordstrom customer service and ask about price matching.
> 
> http://www.surfride.com/getbrandproducts.asp?b=52&ptid=0



thank you sooooo much! got classic black talls!


----------



## ikim23

-----


----------



## ikim23

miamialli said:


> thank you sooooo much! got classic black talls!



me too!

now can anyone tell me where i can find some sunbursts on sale?


----------



## RTA

Eastern Mountain Sports has a couple of Ugg styles on sale.  The classic talls in chestnut (sz. 10 and 11) and chocolate (8, 9, 10 and 11) are at $120!

Link:

http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3652941&cp=3893527.3869093


----------



## ikim23

www.surfride.com 's prices went up. i ordered a pair of black classic talls last night for $125.97 and today they're $143.97! but at least it's still % off retail.


----------



## ReRe

Eastbay is great too, I bought several pair of short Brookfield's, they were $129.99 (down from $180), then sometimes they have a $20 off over $99 or you can go through bing and their discount varies from 10 to 20%.  But you can only use one offer, either bing or a discount code.  At the least you can get free shipping.


----------



## shoprat

Check Bloomies tread $20 0ff $200...


----------



## miamialli

ikim23 said:


> www.surfride.com 's prices went up. i ordered a pair of black classic talls last night for $125.97 and today they're $143.97! but at least it's still % off retail.


wow!


----------



## sneezz

some ugg on sale at cusp.com

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/search.aspx?keyword=ugg&sale=1


----------



## shosho811

sabeg1 said:


> This site is an authorized online store and has some uggs (classic tall/ short, cardy, and slippers) on sale(30% off)
> Nordstrom also does price matching so if you cannot find your size you can cotact Nordstrom customer service and ask about price matching.
> 
> http://www.surfride.com/getbrandproducts.asp?b=52&ptid=0


 

i got nordies to price match some black classic talls in 7 and i got free ship as well. i also told my friend about it and she got some chestnut classic talls in 9. all for 30% off  

this is my second pair (got chocolate talls), so comfy..... now to find grey talls

Wow, i cant believe they put their prices up..... only 20% off now (still a good deal though)


----------



## pursesuader

Baby Ugg Penny Loafers - OMG, so cute!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1266007617443


----------



## finzup

UGG small shearling leather crossbody bag $116
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1266010121278&ev19=1:2

Fringe Suede Tote $208
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1266010149623&ev19=1:1


----------



## suemb

Ugg Mayfaire boots $124.93 at rei.com:
http://www.rei.com/product/771896

Ugg Cove boots $104.93 also at rei.com
http://www.rei.com/product/771901


----------



## angelsandsome

Bloomingdale's has a few on sale too I just missed my corinth's only a size 9 left at a great price


----------



## finzup

Eastbay.com's clearance site final-score.com has Coquette slippers in felt color in most sizes (no size 8.0) for $69.95
Free shipping if you spend $75 so add a pair of socks or a men's tee

you can also get 3.5% cash back from e*bates

http://www.final-score.com/catalog/productdetail/model_nbr--64319/sku--51250


I had to buy them because this morning, I went into the bathroom to put on makeup and I wasn't even done with applying my foundation when I heard a ripping sound. I went out to the living room, and my dog Oliver (a sheepdog) had taken one of my Coquette slippers and he literally TORE the shearling completely off one shoe. It was literally 30 seconds from perfect to destroyed....   I can't stay mad at him for long though ...


----------



## finzup

Size 5 only
Ugg Suburb in Brown $90    (50% off $180 retail) 
http://www.davidsshoes.com/davidssh...id=8&mscssid=U3UPWM85BFTV8G5H73QLRSXU0J2679H3

Size 10 only
Ugg Suburb in Black - $90   (50% off $180 retail) 
http://www.davidsshoes.com/davidssh...id=8&mscssid=U3UPWM85BFTV8G5H73QLRSXU0J2679H3

free shipping over $100


----------



## gucci girl

superlambfootwear.com has 30% off all uggs!!!!! happy shopping!!!! also u can price match with nordies!


----------



## pot_luck

Thanks gucci girl...I was finally able to find the children sizes.


----------



## pjrufus

Sports Authority (in the store) had some Uggs yesterday for $99. I think I saw Roseberry and Knightsbridge, mostly in sizes 8 and up.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

*UGG~Pool Blue only
Classic Cardy Tall
$140.00
SALE!
$105.00 *

http://www.zappos.com/ugg-classic-cardy-tall-pool


----------



## PerfectShoe

I made a thread for the WhatSheBuys sale in the main forum, but I might as well post it here for you guys as well.  Happy UGG hunting!

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-ugg.html


----------



## smiles1003

I picked up a pair of EMU Stingers (Tall Version) for $39 today at lady footlocker (Normally $140).  These have sheepskin lining NOT wool.    I loooooove uggs and have a bunch of them, but for $39 I can wear these EMUs when it's really wet/gross out and not worry about ruining my Uggs.


----------



## nen

*The Ugg Australia site has 30% off all uggs...it says it will be 10% later...even kids sizes!! which is what i wear so super good!*


----------



## photoshopgrl

I don't see the sale on the official site.


----------



## nb06

i don't see it either, please post a link.


----------



## honeybrown

me either


----------



## DB2329

Do they ever have sales on the official UggAustralia site? I've never heard of that before. Please post link!


----------



## nb06

^ No they don't. I ask the poster to post the link through pm and it wasn't a legit website. It was a website made out to be the orginal UGG website because the layouts were almost identical, but links for customer service and live help were disabled.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DB2329

nb06 said:


> ^ No they don't. I ask the poster to post the link through pm and it wasn't a legit website. It was a website made out to be the orginal UGG website because the layouts were almost identical, but links for customer service and live help were disabled.


 

Thank You! I was getting a little too excited lol


----------



## allycc

Zip-Up Suede Boots Size 12 in Western Brown
Original $180.00  Sale $71.99    

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1266617774953


----------



## stylinchica

anyone see any classic short ones in eggplant on sale?


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^Has anyone shopped usauggs.com? They have purple Uggs for 133.00.


----------



## photoshopgrl

^ Sorry that site sells fakes. 

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailStores/counterfeit.aspx


> Be wary of websites that contain UGG® anywhere in the domain name. If you are viewing UGG® Australia products online anywhere other than uggaustralia.com and the domain name includes "UGG." or any variation of this word, or includes one of our style names in the domain address, e.g. "Cardy," this product is most certainly counterfeit.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Ooh man!!!! Many thanks for the heads up


----------



## Chantal89

If anyone can fit kids/youth sizes, Tillys has classic short in chestnut, black, and chocolate for $110. This is the cheapest I've seen for short Uggs.

http://www.tillys.com/tillys/Categories.aspx?ctlg=030_Kids&cid=1163


----------



## photoshopgrl

I think Zappos has kids/youth Ugg in classic short for that same price with free shipping as a regular price. I think their classic tall in kids/youth are $140. At least they were when I bought mine. I'd much prefer to go through Zappos just for the reliable customer service and great return policy.


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

Dillards is having an additional 40% off their sales and there are a few styles of Uggs on sale: http://www.dillards.com/endeca/Ende...ain1a&Ntk=all&N=1000425+5000027+2010840&Nty=1


----------



## finzup

www.berksshoes.com takes an extra 20% off sale and regular prices with code *TAKE20*

works on Uggs, I just got a pair of cardys on sale for $112 - 20% .. $89!

They have various mens and womens sizes, free shipping


----------



## kiki119

these are for the Canadians out there 

Crochet Biery - 69.99
Beyl - 139.99
Classic Short Sand - 153.99
Classic Tall Sand - 153.99

http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/ca-eng/brands/uggaustralia


----------



## meowmeow

^^ that's a very good deal on the Crochet Biery!!  And it's free shipping too! THANKS!!!


----------



## mielikki55

CitySports.com:

Classic Tall in Sage, Size 9 & 10:  $124.97 (Clearance Price)

Note:  Use code "SPRINGCLEAN" for an additional 10% off (expires on 3/1) - good for clearance items only.


----------



## finzup

Cusp (neiman marcus) has argyle boots in a few sizes on sale for $80   (3 diff colors)

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=X0EBH

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=X0EBJ

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=X0EBG


----------



## purselover30

finzup said:


> www.berksshoes.com takes an extra 20% off sale and regular prices with code *TAKE20*
> 
> works on Uggs, I just got a pair of cardys on sale for $112 - 20% .. $89!
> 
> They have various mens and womens sizes, free shipping


 
just curious what color did you get?? any free shipping code


----------



## angelsandsome

^^I can't open this site?


----------



## axewoman

angelsandsome said:


> ^^I can't open this site?


 
www.berkshoes.com


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ Me either so I googled the name.  Looks like 20% off now.


----------



## finzup

purselover30 said:


> just curious what color did you get?? any free shipping code



I got the fig color. 
And it was automatically free shipping to the US


----------



## finzup

angelsandsome said:


> ^^I can't open this site?




Oops. I put 2 s's in there.. it's www.berkshoes.com 

sorry bout that


----------



## ipudgybear

^^ oh my goodness thank you for the code and the site. i got the sand color tall ugg for only 115.20


----------



## BurberryLvr

I went to the Dillards store and got Highkoos for $77 - they're cute and comfy!


----------



## nb06

Eilatan.com Save $15 off Classic Short Uggs Ends March 2nd use Code: MARCHMADNESS


----------



## VT Pooh

nb06 said:


> Eilatan.com Save $15 off Classic Short Uggs Ends March 2nd use Code: MARCHMADNESS


 
Thanks!  Just got the button one in Chestnut for $120.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

http://www.footwearetc.com/Womens-S...t&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mar2ugg&loime

64.95 Pink Cotton UGG's sorry if it is a repost..... hope the link works lots of sizes left fun for spring and warmer climates.


----------



## ehc2010

UGG cove at rei for $70: http://www.rei.com/product/771901?s...10547273&cm_mmc=CJ-_-Aff-_-3470228-_-10547273


----------



## shosho811

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3098324...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6008488&P=1

classic metallic short in copper, 33% off. 

from $159.95 too $106.90


----------



## shanafy

People Check your MACYS! If they carry uggs the ones who were marshalls formerly certainly do.
All uggs at macys are 75% off.
This has been verified and is a post on slickdeals 
You can may do a search
Ppl reported its mostly midwest regions that carry uggs...not all macys carry uggs.


----------



## LVandBaby

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3098324...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6008488&P=1 

metallic uggs on sale at nordstrom site


----------



## trulyobsessed

My Macy's didnt have a single pair of uggs :cry:


----------



## bagge

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/dealerlocator.aspx?p=ar

check this to find out if ur macys carries uggs. would save u time/gas.


----------



## shopem

so ive been on hold with like 3 different macys. supposedly the 75% off was a glitch in the system, theyre only supposed to be 50% off. good luck everyone!


----------



## wontonies

I tried to call the Macy's in Ohio carries Ugg boots, but they said they the boots are not on sale yet...only the sandals are  what a bummer!


----------



## purselover30

^^^ I stay in Ohio what Macy's did you call, because there's none in my area that sales them??


----------



## shanafy

I'm sorrry you guys!
I was passing on the info from slickdeals.net
if you do a search on slickdeals.net about uggs you will come across the forum.
Many reported success infact one lady bought 30 or so pairs.


----------



## ehc2010

ugg button bailey metallic sz 5 only $85
http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...rch.x=0&N=1590159&Nty=1&search.y=0&R=03027418

ugg mayfaire $90! 

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...rch.x=0&N=1590159&Nty=1&search.y=0&R=02892305


----------



## wontonies

purselover30, i called the macy's in toledo ohio.


----------



## purselover30

^^^^ Thanks! I stay in Cleveland and was surpise we didnt have any in none of the Macy's around here.


----------



## angelsandsome

Nordstrom's also has some Ugg's on sale but not as good as 50% off Cardy is $92.00, etc. I called Macy's here in GA and they don't carry Ugg's, bummer.


----------



## ehc2010

ugg mayfaire $84 size 8 only brown

http://www.rei.com/product/771896?s...10547273&cm_mmc=CJ-_-Aff-_-3470228-_-10547273


----------



## nb06

Cardy's on sale for $83.99 kids size only http://www.superlamb.com/ugg-kids-cardy.aspx If you can get away with kids size in Uggs this is a great deal I just ordered some in gray.


----------



## atarpley

Uggs are on Beyond the Rack today.  they had black cardy's for 59, classic short sand for 69 several others.


----------



## Muslickz

nb06 said:


> Cardy's on sale for $83.99 kids size only http://www.superlamb.com/ugg-kids-cardy.aspx If you can get away with kids size in Uggs this is a great deal I just ordered some in gray.




You just made my daughters day! Well she dosen't know it yet.. but you get the idea.

Thanks!

-M


----------



## brittanyqt

Did any of you get anything from the Beyond The Rack sale?? I had an extremely hard time getting my order in but luckily I was able to get a pair of classic tall in sand (size 6) for 89. Shipping was around ten dollars. Would you say that's a pretty good deal??


----------



## raclark22

I just want to warn people about Beyondtherack.com A lot of ladies here at tpf have had problems with them.  Use caution!

Here's the thread about it:
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/beyond-the-rack-549027.html


----------



## MM83

I got a pair of Short Sand kids in a 4 and Black Cardy's in a 7, for $127, shipped. I think I'm done on Uggs for the year now. That was a good sale!


----------



## brittanyqt

MM83 said:


> I got a pair of Short Sand kids in a 4 and Black Cardy's in a 7, for $127, shipped. I think I'm done on Uggs for the year now. That was a good sale!





I feel better seeing i'm not the only one who ordered after I read some of those horror stories about beyond the rack! Hopefully I will not have any problems.


----------



## ikim23

i tried getting on the website today for the ugg sale (starting at 10:59EST) and it said to try again in 10 minutes because there were too many shoppers. now i'm unable to access the site at all.. i want argyle knits!!


----------



## MM83

Yeah, but now I want to cancel it, I feel sick after reading that thread.


----------



## MM83

ikim23 said:


> i tried getting on the website today for the ugg sale (starting at 10:59EST) and it said to try again in 10 minutes because there were too many shoppers. now i'm unable to access the site at all.. i want argyle knits!!



They didn't have Argyle Knits anyway.


----------



## ikim23

nordies has a few on sale right now


----------



## jmcadon

MM83 said:


> Yeah, but now I want to cancel it, I feel sick after reading that thread.


 I think most do get their items eventually, but it takes quite awhile.


----------



## telesbrize

I have never had a problem with Beyond The Rack personally, but I've only placed 2-3 small orders with them.  FYI, they are not an authorized retailer.  Makes me nervous.  I'm still on the hunt for Argyles as well, and a pair of Dakota's.  Didn't make it to BTR in time today.


----------



## MM83

I'm in the process of canceling part of my order with BTR. Black Cardy Uggs in size 7 will be up for grabs. Assuming they don't screw this up. After further research, I don't want Cardy's, my heels are too narrow.


----------



## brittanyqt

I was pleasantly surprised to see my uggs have shipped today. I was expecting to get them in a couple of months if I was lucky. Glad I took a chance! :]


----------



## precious4bags

Just joined today after reading that they had Uggs on sale. I guessed I just missed Beyond the Rack sale. .. NO Uggs


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I just got these today!!  Great deal!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3033281...-2393-DE11-A7DF-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## san123ca

HeartMyMJs said:


> I just got these today!!  Great deal!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3033281...-2393-DE11-A7DF-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA



Thanks! I just bought the shorter version in black! I'm a size 5 and I got a kids 3 - hope they fit. There's free shipping too, but the promo's not available outside the U.S. Still a good price!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^^ Way to go!!  I think it will fit!!!  I always buy Uggs Kids size 5.  I usually wear 6 1/2-7 and it fits perfect!!


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

http://sheepskinshoes.com/store/UGG/Womens-UGG-Boots-On--SALE-1534.html 
are having a sale on Uggs...limited size availability...so hurry...

Also use discount code *99ugg15xy* for 15% off ALL CLASSIC UGGS, with agreement to NOT RETURN Applies To:ALL CLASSIC UGGS (Classic Tall and Short, Cardy, Bailey Buttons) free shipping & returns on all orders over $70


----------



## beljwl

.


----------



## beljwl

Thanks


----------



## thaidreams

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

uggs on sale at 6pm
http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/288...ypeFacet/"Shoes"/page/0/sort/percentOff/desc/


----------



## nb06

www.Eilatan.com $20 off all UGG Boots, Expires Tuesday March 23, 2010. Use code: 20OFFUGG


----------



## shosho811

:bump::bump:

any new deals.....looking for some classic talls for a friend

TIA


----------



## xpiscesx

I am looking too!  I need new coquette slippers, my dogs were sweet enough to remove the fur from mine. lol grrrrrrr!   I found them on www.eilatan.com for $78 but was hoping I could get them a little lower.  any help appreciated.


----------



## rachaelmb

Macys currently has the men's Brantling boots on sale for $60 in the store. They will do a charge send for $12. They are $200 on most on-line sites right now. I was in my local Macys and they were very helpful in locating the size I needed from another store.

Here is a pic from Zappos
http://www.zappos.com/multiview/7556260/178735


----------



## MaliaNia

For those who can fit in kid's sizes, the Sunshine is on sale at nordstrom for 40% off.  I'm a size 5 in womens and fit in a size 3 kids.  I have the Sunshine and prefer them over my Knightsbridge because they are softer and not as stiff.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3033281...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007594&P=1


----------



## atarpley

I just got the tall black suburb crochet from onlineshoes.com for $93 shipped!


----------



## pjrufus

Classic Cardy, Size 5,7,9,10,11, Cream & Stout $80 Also, some in Black & Fig

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/accessories&itemId=X0EBJ


----------



## Katie68506

Did anybody get in on the 50% off Sale price Uggs at Sports Chalet?
Sport Chalet is offering additional 50% off select UGG Boots. Apply code UGG50OFF to see the discount and receive free shipping.
Only the UGG Women's Classic Tall Stripe Cable Knit are available now but for $45 I may get them anyway


----------



## DD Wan

Went out so fast~~~


----------



## nb06

Has anyone seen these on sale? I really like this color, but I haven't been able to find them. Any help is appreciated.  They are called Classic Short Pacific(this is the color).


----------



## shopper1988

Sport Chalet Extra 50% Off UGG Boots: Tall Stripe Cable Knit $45, Classic Cardy $45

Sport Chalet is offering additonal 50% Off UGG Boots when you use coupon code "UGG50OFF": Tall Stripe Cable Knit $45, Classic Cardy $45. Shipping is free.

https://www.sportchalet.com/


----------



## Katie68506

Sale ended 4/23


----------



## classicsgirl

Has anyone seen the classic cardy in oatmeal in a size 7 on sale? If so please pm me thanks!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Looking for the grey or chocolate super short cute classic ones  size 7 or 8 TIA!


----------



## nb06

Sale @ Eilatan.com Use code: MAY30 to save $30 off Classic Talls, MAY20 to save $20 off Bailey Buttons, and MAY15 to save $15 off Classic Short. Ends Saturday @ Miidnight.


----------



## persian11

Shirise.com has 20% uggs with the code 51010


----------



## krezz

shoesonashoestring.com memorial day sale - 25% off. activate discount from the site.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

If anyone's close to a Nordstrom Rack I got refurbished bronze short UGG's for 55.00 and they feel brand new.I am sure it will be a hit or miss type of thing but I wanted to share. Good Luck....


----------



## egusmini

Up to 55% off


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Here's a link: http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/288/sort/goLiveDate/desc


----------



## restricter

Thank you!  Those Halendi sandals are such a great deal -- sooooo comfy!


----------



## highend

thanks!  I've been wanting some classic Cardys...and they are now mine for 50% off!!!


----------



## Michele

Thanks - ordered a few pair of boots for my daughter.


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Oooh I'm so tempted!!!  Question:  Does anyone know how long 6pm's shipping takes?  I ordered from them on Monday, still hasn't been shipped... gettin' antsy!


----------



## Yessy

Is this a legitimate site? I was taken by another site and the Uggs they sent me werent' real. I was really upset, and since then just preferred to go to the store. But if you ladies trust this site then I can too.


----------



## Talinder

6pm is legit. I have ordered from them many times.


----------



## Yessy

oh thank you!!


----------



## karetotalk

^6pm.com is the online clearance site of Zappos.com. It is extremely legit!


----------



## nb06

All Uggs 30% off @ www.superlamb.com sale ends July 11


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

I need 6pm to have a Ugg sale like last  year 70% off I'm gonna wait.


----------



## FairyBag

LITTLEWING1975@ said:


> I need 6pm to have a Ugg sale like last  year 70% off I'm gonna wait.



6pm had an ugg sale in June


----------



## Muslickz

FairyBag said:


> 6pm had an ugg sale in June



I can never seem to catch a decent Uggs sale either 

-M


----------



## BellaLuella

Any truth to UGG's discontinue making mini womens adult size. Last year that is what I had my eye since it will be my first pair but didn't pull the trigger yet...


----------



## Swanky

please only post deals in here. Questions about styles, etc. . .  should be in our Glass Slipper


----------



## ynz

any new ugg sale??


----------



## jmcadon

Zappos has the Bailey in dark brown for $120 shipped!


----------



## karetotalk

Got an email that NM Last Call stores have received a shipment of Ugg boots starting at $99. Haven't been so I couldn't tell you the styles, sorry!


----------



## MaliaNia

Classic Cardy Crochet Boot for $41 in brown and sand color.  Available in size 8,9,10,11-- HURRY!!! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D2230


----------



## thegnome

MaliaNia said:


> Classic Cardy Crochet Boot for $41 in brown and sand color.  Available in size 8,9,10,11-- HURRY!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D2230



wow!!! thanks!!


----------



## thegnome

thegnome said:


> wow!!! thanks!!



argh I foolishly put these into my cart and then while I added some sandals to the cart the uggs sold out  i should've bought them faster


----------



## Swanky

karetotalk said:


> Got an email that NM Last Call stores have received a shipment of Ugg boots starting at $99. Haven't been so I couldn't tell you the styles, sorry!



mine had pink, blue and cream crotcheted, some Classic Cardy's and some knee high suede flat boots and some other odd styles.  Oh and Scuffs.  The crotcheted's were $115.


----------



## Talinder

MaliaNia said:


> Classic Cardy Crochet Boot for $41 in brown and sand color.  Available in size 8,9,10,11-- HURRY!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D2230



Says $63 for me. Was that a temporary price?


----------



## highend

^^probably a pricing error...several items I saw earlier this morning at prices more than 55% off have since had their prices increased to the standard 55% off discount.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

I am here in New England Marshalls has Cardi's for 60.00....chocolate brown and teal.
All cotton black tall as well are 60.00


----------



## Talinder

UGG shoes, bags, clothes, accessories up to 65% off for a few days http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/288/filter/onSale/%22true%22/sort/goLiveDate/desc


----------



## kysyes

i have not catched ugg sale? has it started now?


----------



## nviedprincess

If you're looking for Uggs for your kids. Off 5th had some and they have the extra 30% off a singular nonclearance item.


----------



## LVgirl888

Nordstrom Rack has several styles in stock. I don't remember the prices and styles.


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.shopdressonline.com/ugg.html?page=0*


*Code: UGG30*


----------



## xpiscesx

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uEm=xpiscesx2@yahoo.com&ecid=NMEC72210UggSale

Neiman Marcus has select Uggs 35% off today....


----------



## xpiscesx

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0471909148436

Saks has the Ugg Coquette on sale in Grey in sizes 10 & 12 for $39.99


----------



## huggz213

wow great deal!..too bad they don't carry size 10


----------



## nay.nay01

xpiscesx said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uEm=xpiscesx2@yahoo.com&ecid=NMEC72210UggSale
> 
> Neiman Marcus has select Uggs 35% off today....


 
Thanks!


----------



## TXGirlie

I got some gray Cardys 30% off at one of the sales!


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Do they Cardy boots run huge like the regular Ugg boots do? (I usually size down by 2 sizes, but not sure with the Cardy...)


----------



## TXGirlie

shopdressonline.com has Uggs 30% off with code UGG30. You get free shipping and no sales tax charged outside of CA.


----------



## TXGirlie

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Do they Cardy boots run huge like the regular Ugg boots do? (I usually size down by 2 sizes, but not sure with the Cardy...)


 
I've heard that you need to size down on these too. This is my first pair though, but from what I've read before people size down like they normally do with the Classic.


----------



## raclark22

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Do they Cardy boots run huge like the regular Ugg boots do? (I usually size down by 2 sizes, but not sure with the Cardy...)



I own 2 pairs of Cardy boots.  I normally wear 9-9 1/2, but 8 fits me well in these boots.


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ Good to hear. We are the same size!


----------



## shoprat

I bought UGG youth from 6pm for $50 some on tuesday am @ regular shipping fees and they arived next day!!!


----------



## guccikat

TXGirlie said:


> shopdressonline.com has Uggs 30% off with code UGG30. You get free shipping and no sales tax charged outside of CA.


 


thanks for sharing! I bought a pair of classic short greys for $98!!!
I live in Canada, so shipping was +$30, but I still saved about $70 compared to buying it in my city!!


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

Cami725 said:


> try code fall20 on bloomingdales.com for 20% off--they carry uggs



true that


----------



## gimlet

Thanks! Great chance to stock up before the inevitable fall rush.


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.milkshop.com/Store/Brand/ugg_31.asp 

They have youth UGG for 40% off!/No code needed

Not sure if this was already posted*


----------



## ShopShoeGal

Most of classic short size 7 are OOS


----------



## iamsecksi

great deal, thanks OP! But no kids, i wear kid size in uggs :[


----------



## bebeey

Is Milkshop a reputable website? I'm thinking about buying me some kiddie UGGs!


----------



## Twynkle54

I saw a TON of Ugg boots at Nordstrom's Rack in East Palo Alto yesterday.  None were great styles, but they had the classic argyle in several colors and a metallic classic ugg boot.  The argyle was one sale for $99.


----------



## BellaLuella

My nordies rack also had uggs. Black and brown short with the zipper, all kinds of cardy(I believe called cardy) for $120. No minis though which is what I am on the hunt for.


----------



## bagachondriac

* Please use the code below to enjoy 20% off all Ugg products on our website. Simply enter AugUgg in the promotion code field at checkout and you'll receive 20% off your new items! Use the coupon as many times as you like! Offer expires midnight Wednesday, August 4th. 

Coupon code: AugUgg 
*
*
http://www.berkshoes.com/*


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

DSW in St. Louis Park (MN) has a bunch of Uggs in stock- tall, short, sweater style- good prices!


----------



## harwinlady

Twynkle54 said:


> I saw a TON of Ugg boots at Nordstrom's Rack in East Palo Alto yesterday.  None were great styles, but they had the classic argyle in several colors and a metallic classic ugg boot.  The argyle was one sale for $99.



i also saw a wall full of Ugg boots at my Northpark Nordstrom Rack in Dallas. Tons of cardis in maroon color, stripe cable in blue, and utilitarian looking shearling boots. they were around 25-30% off retail ($99-$110).


----------



## Talinder

Tobi has Tawny Brown Cardy boots for $105
http://www.tobi.com/product/26940-ugg-classic-cardigan-knit-sheepskin-boots-shoes-boots?color_id=32630


----------



## sassygirlzrock

Ilikewhiteboots said:


> Ugg Sale at 6pm
> 
> Woman's Flip Flops Start @ $12/Youth Boots Start at $48/Woman's Boots Start @ $70/$6.95 SH



do you have a link ?


----------



## candiebear

it's 6pm.com


----------



## LabelLover81

Best part:

I asked Nordstrom to price match this sale, and they did.  So I got the boots from Nordstrom (better return policy, I can return to the store, not ship back at my own cost like 6pm.com), plus, I got points for using my Nordstrom card!


----------



## KoobaBagLover

Thanks so much! Just got the Ultimate Tas in Chocolate. Uggs are great for Northern Europe winters!

Will keep the Nordstrom tip in mind.


----------



## nikki2229

Thank you for the 6pm deal. I ordered a pair for me and DD.
I'm sure they will be sold out by the morning. There was already some sizes that were unavailable.


----------



## lovebeibei

nordstrom priced matched for cardys=) $82.20 shipped!


----------



## Jacobi77

I ordered from 6pm.com two weeks ago when they were having a better sale and got the Cardy Uggs for $62.95 shipped.


----------



## Underneath_Fear

Here's a sale, and free shipping too  http://www.australiacardi.com
not sure how reliable this site is though..


----------



## huggz213

Underneath_Fear said:


> Here's a sale, and free shipping too  http://www.australiacardi.com
> not sure how reliable this site is though..



It's not on the Official Ugg Australia authorized online retailer list..so I wouldn't order from there!


----------



## lovebeibei

Jacobi77 said:


> I ordered from 6pm.com two weeks ago when they were having a better sale and got the Cardy Uggs for $62.95 shipped.


 
wow great deal! what color was it that was on sale? i've seen really good deals on cardies (extra 30% off 79.95 @ DSW), but they were always funky colors

i finally got the white sand ones i've been wanting=) i almost paid full price for them last winter, but got bailey buttons instead at the time haha


----------



## fashion_girl

so 6pm.com is an authorized e-retailer right?


----------



## tatertot

fashion_girl said:


> so 6pm.com is an authorized e-retailer right?




Yes, they are a legit site


----------



## fashion_girl

tatertot said:


> Yes, they are a legit site



thanks tatertot !


----------



## Shopmore

Tonight I was able to price match some Ugg boots for my daughters from Nordstrom off the Bloomie's website.  I guess Bloomie's has a buy more, save more event for kids and is supposed to exclude Uggs & North Face, but you can add them to your cart and see that it still is taking a % off.  Only thing is they might not carry the exact same style/color on both sites.  I only got them from Nordstrom because I have a card there, get points, and free shipping.


----------



## love2shop47

Definitely need a new sale soon! I want the classic short children's size 6 in black!


----------



## SheilaghNYC

you should check milkshop.com as they are having 50% off the entire site....maybe they will have the style you want!!!


----------



## flo0fy

it might be worth it to check out your local marshalls or tjmaxx!! went to the marshalls near my office and picked up the classic cardy for $70.00


----------



## lovebeibei

was at NM last call today and looks like they had recently gotten a shipment of uggs


----------



## shoprat

flo0fy said:


> it might be worth it to check out your local marshalls or tjmaxx!! went to the marshalls near my office and picked up the classic cardy for $70.00



I saw a Cardy in cream color At my Marshalls today size 9 only!


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ lol..the one time marshall's has my size!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

The Rack had some Cardy's in a few colors. I got an eggplant color but ended up returning it. They were $89.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Marshalls various locations in Rhode Island had eggplant cardys for 99. and creme and purple stripe cardys for 79.
I am holding out for black or grey classic shorts.


----------



## karetotalk

Loehmann's Chevy Chase got the same stock of Uggs in this year as they had last December. Knightsbridge (I think it was the light brown color, $149.99), Mayfaire (dark brown, gray, $99.99), Cardys (green, $99.99). I think I remembered the colors and prices correctly, but I could be mistaken.

DSW Bethesda has tons of styles of Uggs (maybe 10-20?). They are not together and are scattered between all the boots on the second floor. I saw everything from regular boots to the fuzzy boots to rain boots.


----------



## baggirl37

www.6pm.com is having an Uggs sale right now


----------



## raclark22

Neiman Marcus Midday Dash has a couple pairs of Cardy boots for $70.  NMSHIP is the code for free shipping!


----------



## ksturge

All sorts of UGG goodies at 6pm.com including Classic Cardy boots on sale for $70. They've only got a few colors but its a great deal. 

http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/288/sort/goLiveDate/desc


----------



## Queen_Bee

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/accessories&itemId=X0EBJ

Just got nordies to online PM these in my size (i know that they only have size 11 at cusp). $64 bux w/tax, free shipping (they matched cusp.com free shipping too!)

Try your luck with nordstrom


----------



## haygirlhay

ALL Uggs are 30% off at the Nordstrom in Mission Viejo, Ca. Just bought the Bailey button in Chestnut for ~$100. Someone shared that the Saks next to it is going out of sale and they have only 3 pairs of Uggs on sale for 30% -- but thank goodness for Nordstrom that decided to throw em all out there, no questions asked.


----------



## rianne

haygirlhay said:


> ALL Uggs are 30% off at the Nordstrom in Mission Viejo, Ca. Just bought the Bailey button in Chestnut for ~$100. Someone shared that the Saks next to it is going out of sale and they have only 3 pairs of Uggs on sale for 30% -- but thank goodness for Nordstrom that decided to throw em all out there, no questions asked.


 
I just called the store and the SA i spoke with said that the 30% is only for UGG adults, kids not included.


----------



## haygirlhay

Oh bummer! Sorry for the misleading info! :shame:


----------



## kajordan

Last year 6pm did an 80% uggs day after labor day sale.  Does anyone know if they are going to do it again?


----------



## staroftheworld

Check ecrater.com! Sometimes they have good deals on brand-new items and alot of people don't know about them yet so you can really pick up GREAT things!


----------



## canada's

haygirlhay said:


> ALL Uggs are 30% off at the Nordstrom in Mission Viejo, Ca. Just bought the Bailey button in Chestnut for ~$100. Someone shared that the Saks next to it is going out of sale and they have only 3 pairs of Uggs on sale for 30% -- but thank goodness for Nordstrom that decided to throw em all out there, no questions asked.



was this only for labor day weekend?

i am wanting the new lynnea boots this year.

http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=1955&model=Lynnea


----------



## haygirlhay

It wasn't just for Labor Day. They were price-matching the Saks nearby that is going out of business. I would call and see if they will ship to you. Not sure how long it'll last.


----------



## Talinder

haygirlhay said:


> ALL Uggs are 30% off at the Nordstrom in Mission Viejo, Ca. Just bought the Bailey button in Chestnut for ~$100. Someone shared that the Saks next to it is going out of sale and they have only 3 pairs of Uggs on sale for 30% -- but thank goodness for Nordstrom that decided to throw em all out there, no questions asked.



 I just got Bailey Button Triplet for $136.98! I got free shipping because they didn't have my size in stock. I _just _paid $190 retail for these on Sunday and they are going back. LOL. I hate paying retail and was sick about it. The SA Greg was so nice to work with and he said they are matching it through the month!

ETA: Thanks Haygirl!


----------



## haygirlhay

Oh how fabulous! Thought I wish you didn't tell me it's through the month lol, I'm going to have so many boots and quite some time before it's reasonable to wear them!

Very happy to help! Thanks to my_2_cuties who referred me to them from the Tory Burch Reva thread -- look how far it's gone, lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The Rack @ Pentagon City must have gotten a new shipment of Ugg (an assortment in all sizes) this morning, because the racks were full of them.


----------



## *want it all*

haygirlhay said:


> ALL Uggs are 30% off at the Nordstrom in Mission Viejo, Ca. Just bought the Bailey button in Chestnut for ~$100. Someone shared that the Saks next to it is going out of sale and they have only 3 pairs of Uggs on sale for 30% -- but thank goodness for Nordstrom that decided to throw em all out there, no questions asked.



FYI, I recd clarification today.  I was going to do early Xmas shopping, but Nord says this offer is only valid toward adult classic tall and classic short Uggs.


----------



## haygirlhay

Awww. What??? That's too bad. I know it was just for adults but they must've changed it to just those two styles today.


----------



## lilpeanut

Can someone tell me how the kids sizes run. I have small feet I normally wear a size 5-6 could I get a kids size and save some money. I have a pair of the Low profile in size 6 and they are a little big on me. Im looking for a short bailey button now and I am also trying to convince my husband that I need them for winter LOL.


----------



## haygirlhay

I used to buy in kids' sizes instead of a women's 5 -- however, the shaft height typically is shorter in kids' sizes, so depending on your calf length you may want to try on in store first. My Baileys are about 1/3 up the height of my calf (I'm 5'2") and the opening is very roomy. Not sure the circumference of the kids' boot, which may be the only thing that could look funky.


----------



## *want it all*

*lilpeanut:* You'll get more help in the glass slipper forum...there is a thread for Uggs.  This thread is only for deals and steals.  As I understand it, many ppl subscribe to certain deals and steals threads, and they're looking for just that...not chit-chat concerning sizing questions...  

EDIT: *haygirlhay*, yeah, didn't take long for Nord to decide to honor the price match for _those 2 styles only_.  Oh well.  I still love nordies.


----------



## Sparklybags

I just got some short classic chestnut uggs from tobi for 30% off!


----------



## bp26

for those of you in west LA, i went to the nordstroms at westside pav and the SA (Julian) called the Saks store in Mission Viejo regarding the 30% off and price matched my tall chestnut Uggs, got them for $126!  yay!


----------



## haygirlhay

That's great! Were they being sticklers about colors/styles? I had a friend that worked at that very Nordstrom in women's shoes, too bad he's not there anymore.


----------



## bp26

he didn't mention anything to me about size/colors in stock at saks vs nordies so it was a pretty smooth transaction.  i wore them out yesterday, they are great! and fyi, i'm a true 6 and went down 1 size.  fit is good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

WWW.Berkshoes.com (I've purchased from them before, reputable and fast shipping)

HELLO EVERYONE

We have a 3 Day Special - All Born and Ugg Boots and Shoes 20% off. *We will ship free*, as always, and returns will gladly be excepted.

*Save 20% Use Coupon code: BU10	*

Offer Expires:September 15th,2010


----------



## nomayyy

Tobi.com
They have a 30% off code FBKP0910

And they have uggs! They don't have a lot of smaller sizes though :S I want a black bailey but they don't have my size


----------



## bluemountain

Thanks Nomayyy for the code I got 2 pair for myself, 1 for my daughter and 1 for my husband SAVED $120!@!!!!!


----------



## nomayyy

bluemountain said:


> Thanks Nomayyy for the code I got 2 pair for myself, 1 for my daughter and 1 for my husband SAVED $120!@!!!!!



np!! I'm glad someone got to use that code for uggs!


----------



## Monoi

Does anyone know sites with international shipping

TYIA


----------



## Sabine

Monoi said:


> Does anyone know sites with international shipping
> 
> TYIA



I buy my ugg's at berkshoes.com Great company!


----------



## ivivi

anyone knows where i can find the mini in small size. the official websit dont have my size anymore. anybody know anywhere else carry the mini. I believe the mini just come back.


----------



## Munchkin1206

The Sundance Catalog outlet website has the 3 button boots for $79 in purple or gray.

http://www.sundancecatalog.com/prod.../one+two+three+button+boot.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## aj21

I'm hoping someone here can help me.
I REALLLLY want the Uggs Adirondack Tall in the light brown size 10. 
Problem is, in Canada they are 375$ and in the US they are 250$. Talk about getting ripped off, eh?
Anyways, if ANYONE sees them on a site (legit obviously) that ships to Canada, pleaseeeeee tell me?
I'm so upset with this stupid inflation crap.

Thanks!


----------



## PinkLady85

Anyone know if there are any deals on the UGG Scuffette?  I'm looking for the chestnut color. Thx!


----------



## ghostdreamer

do they still have the 30% off at Nordie?


----------



## j0yc3

some uggs on sale at athleta

cardy's $99 - http://athleta.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50010&vid=1&pid=682908&scid=682908022

argyle's $99 - http://athleta.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50010&vid=1&pid=713937


----------



## canada's

aj21 said:


> I'm hoping someone here can help me.
> I REALLLLY want the Uggs Adirondack Tall in the light brown size 10.
> Problem is, in Canada they are 375$ and in the US they are 250$. Talk about getting ripped off, eh?
> Anyways, if ANYONE sees them on a site (legit obviously) that ships to Canada, pleaseeeeee tell me?
> I'm so upset with this stupid inflation crap.
> 
> Thanks!



saks and shopbop ship to canada. so does nordstrom, but they ship ups which has a ridiculously high brokerage fee.


----------



## kellilicious

nomayyy said:


> Tobi.com
> They have a 30% off code FBKP0910
> 
> And they have uggs! They don't have a lot of smaller sizes though :S I want a black bailey but they don't have my size



Thank you so much for this code! I didn't get UGGs but I did get a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses. My cat broke my pair last week and the only place that had them (aside from fakes on ebay! Blech!) was Nordstrom for $360 + shipping. I used your code and got them for $240 + free shipping! Thank you!


----------



## babejoan

I bought a pair of UGG on 6pm, it very cheap!
But I am not sure if it is AUTH!
Does someone know?


----------



## LabelLover81

6pm sells authentic items


----------



## babejoan

Then is's really a bargin!


----------



## amndmnk

ivivi said:


> anyone knows where i can find the mini in small size. the official websit dont have my size anymore. anybody know anywhere else carry the mini. I believe the mini just come back.



I was just looking at the mini on Zappos.com. They only have the classic colors so far though.


----------



## Monoi

Can anyone please help me,

Im looking for the ultimate bind Ugg that ships to the Netherlands

http://http://a1.zassets.com/images/741/7419673/6627-645148-d.jpg
Thank you in advance


----------



## Monoi

Monoi said:


> Can anyone please help me,
> 
> Im looking for the ultimate bind Ugg that ships to the Netherlands
> 
> http://http://a1.zassets.com/images/741/7419673/6627-645148-d.jpg
> Thank you in advance


 

Wrong link, this is the right one, this is by zappos
http://a1.zassets.com/images/741/7419673/6627-645148-d.jpg


----------



## Sparklybags

Has anyone seen any good deals on the cardy boots? I'm looking for black! I was hoping tobi would stock them so i could get the 30% off but they don't


----------



## PinkLady85

Sparklybags said:


> Has anyone seen any good deals on the cardy boots? I'm looking for black! I was hoping tobi would stock them so i could get the 30% off but they don't



I was able to get Nordstrom to price match the grey ones at the below link.  Also shopbop has them for 20% off right now too.

http://athleta.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50010&vid=1&pid=682908&scid=682908022


----------



## Sparklybags

Thank you! I actually checked back with Tobi and they had the cardy's in stock this time so i got the 30% off YAY!!!


----------



## Blondee178

Are there any deals for kids Uggs? I promised I would get my Goddaughter a pair for xmas...I know I still have some time but really don't want to pay retail if I don't have to. Want to get her either the bailey or classic in chestnut. 
Thanks!


----------



## 2kidsimdone

PinkLady...how did you get them to match the grey ones?  They wouldn't do it for me!!


----------



## PinkLady85

2kidsimdone said:


> PinkLady...how did you get them to match the grey ones? They wouldn't do it for me!!


 
I printed out that page and took it into the store.  It's much easier that way because they can't really check the colors and sizes, etc.  You could also try calling them.  It all depends on the person you end up talking to.  Some SA's are really nice!


----------



## YeZi1127

Hey Im new here, if anybody have any special promo or codes for CLASSIC SHORT in black or in BAILEYS TALL or SHORT, that would be GREAT!

I have 2 Uggs and always paid retail, it would be amazing if for once I can get some sort of discount of them!


----------



## wis3ly

I'm looking for deals on the Dakota slippers. TIA!


----------



## ikim23

The "In the Family" sale on shopbop includes uggs. (they also have the dakota slippers *wis3ly*!) enter INTHEFAMILY20 at checkout for 20% off. i bought classic shorts and classic talls. =)


----------



## wis3ly

ikim23 said:


> The "In the Family" sale on shopbop includes uggs. (they also have the dakota slippers *wis3ly*!) enter INTHEFAMILY20 at checkout for 20% off. i bought classic shorts and classic talls. =)



Thanks! but I'm looking for the original one - specifically tobacco color with the pink bow.


----------



## PyAri

wis3ly said:


> I'm looking for deals on the Dakota slippers. TIA!


Looking for some Chestnut Dakotas as well.  *ikim23 *I checked this thread a day too late.  The code you provided expired yesterday.  Any other deals going on?


----------



## nymphette

PyAri said:


> Looking for some Chestnut Dakotas as well.  *ikim23 *I checked this thread a day too late.  The code you provided expired yesterday.  Any other deals going on?


 

I'm not sure if tobi's still having their 30% off one item ! I grabbed some chestnut colored dakotas for 76$ shipped


----------



## PyAri

nymphette said:


> I'm not sure if tobi's still having their 30% off one item ! I grabbed some chestnut colored dakotas for 76$ shipped


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! I searched the web and the sale you were referring to must have ended on 9/30/10.  I searched some more and was able to find another code for 30% off. Just ordered my first pair of Uggs.  

For those that are interested the code is MEETTOBI.


----------



## yappy12

^ awesome thanks!!


----------



## wis3ly

PyAri said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! I searched the web and the sale you were referring to must have ended on 9/30/10.  I searched some more and was able to find another code for 30% off. Just ordered my first pair of Uggs.
> 
> For those that are interested the code is MEETTOBI.



I just tried and the code doesn't seem to work?


----------



## PyAri

wis3ly said:


> I just tried and the code doesn't seem to work?


What are you trying to buy?  not valid on sale items, nor on a few excluded brands (APC, commes de garcon, alexander wang, converse, hudson...) Still works for me:


----------



## wis3ly

PyAri said:


> What are you trying to buy?  not valid on sale items, nor on a few excluded brands (APC, commes de garcon, alexander wang, converse, hudson...) Still works for me:



I'm trying to buy a pair of dakotas. hmmmm..maybe I will try again..

edit: LOL I tried the code on shopbop..hahahaha


----------



## wis3ly

There's no size 7 at all...


----------



## PyAri

^^Yea, looks like there's only 10s left in the Chestnut.



yappy12 said:


> ^ awesome thanks!!


You're welcome.  Did you score a pair?


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

updates? 
I need new Classic Shorts in Black size 9.


----------



## cindrella22

I was able to price match at Nordstrom using the Saks F&F 20% discount - ordered a pair of the new sheepskin cuffs for $160 shipped - Nordstrom is having free shipping on shoes right now too!!!


----------



## nviedprincess

cindrella22 said:


> I was able to price match at Nordstrom using the Saks F&F 20% discount - ordered a pair of the new sheepskin cuffs for $160 shipped - Nordstrom is having free shipping on shoes right now too!!!



I tried and failed. She checked the exclusions. It's cool though, I still think I have a Plow and Hearth coupon I can use at the store as long as they haven't run out.


----------



## sassygirlzrock

Nordstrom is getting weird with the price matches!!!!


----------



## chanel_luv

cindrella22 said:


> I was able to price match at Nordstrom using the Saks F&F 20% discount - ordered a pair of the new sheepskin cuffs for $160 shipped - Nordstrom is having free shipping on shoes right now too!!!



How do you ask for that? Is there any coupons for saks F&F that u have to show in Nordstrom?


----------



## nymphette

^^^ you could print out something that states sak's is having friends and family with the % off and the dates included ! or if online then the code .. i thinkkkkkkkkkkk

nviedprincess - try again, with another sa LOL and hope it works =9 ! 

I got a nordie sa to pm the dark brown with blue lace dakota she even added the extra 25% promo (not supposed to) and it came all the way down to 56$ but then found out nordie did not have a size 7 to ship to me =[ so i bought it off tobi.com with the meettobi code chestnut size 7. its soooo comfyyyyyyyy but kinda ugly haha


----------



## fruits0101

any new tobi code?


----------



## bagge

nymphette said:


> ^^^ you could print out something that states sak's is having friends and family with the % off and the dates included ! or if online then the code .. i thinkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> nviedprincess - try again, with another sa LOL and hope it works =9 !
> 
> I got a nordie sa to pm the dark brown with blue lace dakota she even added the extra 25% promo (not supposed to) and it came all the way down to 56$ but then found out nordie did not have a size 7 to ship to me =[ so i bought it off tobi.com with the meettobi code chestnut size 7. its soooo comfyyyyyyyy but kinda ugly haha



whats the 25% discount that u r talking bout?


----------



## RedDuchess

Anyone have a clue for some tall classic metallic uggs, blue/silver/gold preferably


----------



## cindrella22

cindrella22 said:


> I was able to price match at Nordstrom using the Saks F&F 20% discount - ordered a pair of the new sheepskin cuffs for $160 shipped - Nordstrom is having free shipping on shoes right now too!!!


 

I just asked online - went to online chat - and asked to pm with the saks f&f - she came back and said it was not a problem.  I agree try another sa - either online or via phone until you get the result you want!!


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

sheepskinshoes.com has a sale on Uggs right now.  Different styles and limited sizes since they are clearancing them out.  Free shipping on orders of $70+ 

http://sheepskinshoes.com/ecom/BrowseStore.php?productPage=ViewAll&servicePage=0&category=1534


----------



## fruits0101

Whatshebuys.com has some great selection of ugg on sale right now. Free shipping!!

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-ugg.html


----------



## bagLoVera

Does the Saks f&f 20% off include Uggs? I did an online chat with someone from Nordstroms and they said they would honor the 20% but Saks isn't doing it on Uggs.


----------



## digby723

bagLoVera said:


> Does the Saks f&f 20% off include Uggs? I did an online chat with someone from Nordstroms and they said they would honor the 20% but Saks isn't doing it on Uggs.



No, Saks F&F excludes uggs. You're lucky, I tried to do a chat with them earlier and the guy knew immediately that the Saks sale excluded uggs.


----------



## bagLoVera

^ I wasn't able to get them for 20% off, I didn't realize it excluded Uggs. Go figure


----------



## roxys

There are some uggs on sale at 6pm.com


----------



## ilvoelv

I called Nordstrom and they honored the saks f&f promotion for my dakota uggs


----------



## YeZi1127

Now I need to buy 2 pairs of tall Baileys and an infant Ugg =] 
Can't wait for any discount!


----------



## fruits0101

I called Nordies this morning, tried to get a price match with Saks F&F sales on UGG but with no luck. I guess I have to try it again tomorrow, hopefully different sales this time.


----------



## Baglover1980

Does anyone know where I can get a pair of Sunburst Talls on sale?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## ada717

Looking for a deal for ugg gloves please. Anyone? TIA!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Thanks for the code!


----------



## Caramella-thing

Does anyone know how low the price goes down at UGG outlet on Black Friday on Classic Tall ones? My shop stop would be Woodbury Outlets...TIA


----------



## Rayvnn

Thank you for that code, that is going to help with my mom's christmas present!

I had a question for you Ugg ladies out there though (I don't own a pair so I'm not sure) - My mom is a size 10 but she has wider feet. Are Uggs fairly roomy or should I order a size up? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nviedprincess

I wear a 9, all my uggs are 8, so at the very least I'd say the same size.


----------



## wontonies

Thanks for the code! I just ordered a pair of classics and a pair of bailey buttons! can't wait to receive them


----------



## tegan

Rayvnn said:


> Thank you for that code, that is going to help with my mom's christmas present!
> 
> I had a question for you Ugg ladies out there though (I don't own a pair so I'm not sure) - My mom is a size 10 but she has wider feet. Are Uggs fairly roomy or should I order a size up? Thanks in advance!



I am typically a size 7 in shoes and my Classic Short are a size 7.  However, when I tried on the croquette slippers, I was a size 6.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Swanky

Uggs are roomy since they don't come in half sizes.
There's some thread in our Glass Slipper about Uggs sizing


----------



## joseph9291

Can anybody help
I want to buy some UGG 'S over the internet but just want to check that this site is legit
x
I am suspicious because the sizes are listed in uk half sizes


----------



## nay.nay01

^^^isnt legit...also here's the link to the authorized online sellers! 
http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor


----------



## joseph9291

nay.nay01 said:


> ^^^isnt legit...also here's the link to the authorized online sellers!
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor




Thanks I really appreciate your help
I almost ordered some boots today
I cant believe how legit they make it look
I will check out the list you sent


----------



## Swanky

Please only post deals in this thread, not authenticity questions.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Thanks for the code! The only thing is, I can't decide on which color to order, lol. I was all set to get them in black, but now wondering about the raspberry rose since I love pink! Any suggestions?


----------



## YeZi1127

I would suggest the black, since it fit any outfit and color, and it never goes out of style. I got one in black and one in purple, but I end up wearing the black one all the time.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The color is magenta, not pink. I wonder how they'd look... Will they look cute or clowny? I wear Uggs in a size 5 so they won't look too big but I wonder how bright they are.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Got the classic shorts in black 

After talking to a friend of mine who has a pair of the magenta ones... and she says she regrets them, saying they're hard to match outfits to and are really bright, lol.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Got the classic shorts in black
> 
> After talking to a friend of mine who has a pair of the magenta ones... and she says she regrets them, saying they're hard to match outfits to and are really bright, lol.


 

I saw them on a woman at the supermarket and they were TERRIFIC!!!!!!!!  I am not even a pink fan. You should get them as your next pair.


----------



## SatinDoll

Thanks for the code!    I sent it to a family member who has been looking for Uggs.


----------



## cgui

kururu said:


> https://www.fleecefootwear.com
> 15% off
> code = monster15



ooo thank you!! do you know when it expires?


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

cgui said:


> ooo thank you!! do you know when it expires?


 

It's still working today.


----------



## niggy

UGG® Australia 'Dakota' Slipper 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3145208?origin=category&resultback=407

UGG® Australia 'Lexi' Slipper (all sizes)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3144144?origin=category&resultback=742

UGG® Australia 'Voyageur' Moccasin(all sizes)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3093478?origin=category&resultback=698

UGG® Australia 'Classic Argyle' Sweater Knit Boot(all sizes)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3098470?origin=category&resultback=1178

UGG® Australia 'Classic Short' Boot (all sizes)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3144242?origin=category&resultback=1149

UGG® Australia 'Bailey Button' Boot (all sizes)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3144441?origin=category&resultback=1585

UGG® Australia 'Bailey Button Bomber' Boot (only size 5&6 left, luckily I am size 5 )

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3056882?origin=category&resultback=1498

UGG® Australia 'Classic Tall Snake' Boot (Nordstrom Exclusive)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3144104?origin=category&resultback=1934

UGG® Australia 'Classic Tall' Marbled Logo Boot (a lot of sizes)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3060503?origin=category&resultback=1978

There are many other choices, but here are the most attractive ones.
Enjoy shopping!!


----------



## nay.nay01

Thank you! I wonder is it in store also?


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks for posting- I love UGGS!


----------



## marmot

thanks a lot


----------



## RTA

Thanks so much for the heads up.


----------



## clanalois

Thanks! I just scored the super sparkly Ugg Classic Tall in light grey/pewter sparkle. Should be LOVELY this winter!


----------



## ilvoelv

thank you for posting!!!


----------



## nviedprincess

Cool deal


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

niggy said:


> UGG® Australia 'Dakota' Slipper
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3145208?origin=category&resultback=407
> 
> UGG® Australia 'Lexi' Slipper (all sizes)
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3144144?origin=category&resultback=742
> 
> UGG® Australia 'Voyageur' Moccasin(all sizes)
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3093478?origin=category&resultback=698
> 
> UGG® Australia 'Classic Argyle' Sweater Knit Boot(all sizes)
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3098470?origin=category&resultback=1178
> 
> UGG® Australia 'Classic Short' Boot (all sizes)
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3144242?origin=category&resultback=1149
> 
> UGG® Australia 'Bailey Button' Boot (all sizes)
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3144441?origin=category&resultback=1585
> 
> UGG® Australia 'Bailey Button Bomber' Boot (only size 5&6 left, luckily I am size 5 )
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3056882?origin=category&resultback=1498
> 
> UGG® Australia 'Classic Tall Snake' Boot (Nordstrom Exclusive)
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3144104?origin=category&resultback=1934
> 
> UGG® Australia 'Classic Tall' Marbled Logo Boot (a lot of sizes)
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3060503?origin=category&resultback=1978
> 
> There are many other choices, but here are the most attractive ones.
> Enjoy shopping!!


 

 I got the pink classic shorts $92 and change!!!!! thx 
After reading your post all I have done is plotted and planned my purchase woo yoooo


----------



## cdinh87

kururu said:


> https://www.fleecefootwear.com
> 15% off
> code = monster15



MAN! i cant believe i missed this! they have the boots i want too!


----------



## cdinh87

if you call  Fleece Footwear(customer service), they'll honor the 15% off code!


----------



## Wawaw

What a discount! )) I just grabbed mine!
http://www.whatshebuys.com/ugg-bailey-button-bomber-boot.html


----------



## tegan

cdinh87 said:


> MAN! i cant believe i missed this! they have the boots i want too!



If you do a search on fleece footwear coupon codes, some may come up.  

I usually search coupon codes for different retailers in hopes there is one out there.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Wawaw said:


> What a discount! )) I just grabbed mine!
> http://www.whatshebuys.com/ugg-bailey-button-bomber-boot.html


 

CONGRATS!!!!!!! Nice score.


----------



## kururu

uggs 20% off

http://www.tillys.com

code: GIVE20


----------



## msspooky09

Just got an email from Berk's Shoes (www.berkshoes.com)
20% off all UGGs with the code "UGGFEB" Now-Nov. 14th


----------



## bubblejen

kururu said:


> uggs 20% off
> 
> http://www.tillys.com
> 
> code: GIVE20



Thanks for Sharing..


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

Looks like I've JUST missed a few deals.  I'm looking for codes for any site that have childrens (toddler and little girl) baileys.

Thank you so much!


----------



## queenvictoria2

msspooky09 said:


> Just got an email from Berk's Shoes (www.berkshoes.com)
> 20% off all UGGs with the code "UGGFEB" Now-Nov. 14th





are these authentic?


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

queenvictoria2 said:


> are these authentic?


 
Yes Berks is listed as a authorized retailer on the UGG Australia site.


----------



## hsensi

thank you so much for the Tilly's code! I was able to get my daughter the Uggs she wants for Christmas! Yay for me, my first Christmas gift has been purchased, its all down hill from here.


----------



## gheaden

Thank you for the Berk's information.  I was able to grab a pair for my wife.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> Yes Berks is listed as a authorized retailer on the UGG Australia site.



it says berkstore on the Ugg website not berkshoes that is why I asked  are they the same company? :shame:


----------



## 4everglammm

queenvictoria2 said:


> it says berkstore on the Ugg website not berkshoes that is why I asked  are they the same company? :shame:


 

I noticed the same thing and was wondering this too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've ordered 3 pair from Berks.  No problems, super quick shipping and they always send  a friendly note.  They also have a return policy.


----------



## YeZi1127

I found that is not worth it that much when they charge you for shipping. 
When I ordered from fleeceshoes, they didn't charge tax and shipping! 
Hopefully I can find something like that again before Xmas to get my niece the uggs they want.


----------



## YeZi1127

Oh yea, I checked with Bloomingdales, the F&F sale don't apply to Uggs


----------



## lauhei

I was just on live chat with Nordstrom for price match.  They are able to price match with Tilly's with free shipping.  But they said "Berkshoes" store is different from Berk store, they won't price match Berkshoes website price.  Just want to share.


----------



## tomz_grl

msspooky09 said:


> Just got an email from Berk's Shoes (www.berkshoes.com)
> 20% off all UGGs with the code "UGGFEB" Now-Nov. 14th


 


Thanks! I got the UGG Baileys in Chestnut.


----------



## gheaden

Is Tilly's selling authenic Uggs? Berk's sold out


----------



## tomz_grl

^Yeah, I just got an email from Berks sayingn they were sold out of my size in ALL colors...


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

I'm having the worst luck today!  Does anyone have a printout of the Tilly's 20% off so that I could bring in store to Nordstrom for a price match?

Thanks!!!

----------

NEVERMIND!  Just got a Nordies online agent to give me the discount!!


----------



## syctown

Does anyone know of a deal for a short chocolate Ultimate in women's 5 or Girl's 4 or 5? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

DC-Cutie said:


> I've ordered 3 pair from Berks.  No problems, super quick shipping and they always send  a friendly note.  They also have a return policy.




Thanks!


I ended up buying my mom a pair of Chocolate Uggs for $112


----------



## carvedwords

I need a printout of the 20% off for Nordies to do a price adjustment at the stores since I just bought a pair yesterday.  Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## msspooky09

If you pm me your email address I can forward the Berk's email to you


----------



## gheaden

Thanks for the Nordies tip.  I was able to get price match and free shipping, sucks that I had to pay taxes.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I never ever ever ever thought I would wear a pair of Uggs. I thought they were hideous.

The other day I saw a woman wearing the furry sheepskin pair. I liked them immediately! I'm looking forward to getting my first pair. I hope they are as comfy as everyone says. I'm keeping my eye on this thread, I'm buying them next month.


----------



## mspera

^ You will    them! I have a few pairs in different varieties and love them each in their own way. Enjoy!


----------



## YeZi1127

I just price matched on live chat Nordstrom a black kid short Baileys to tilly's 20% off with free shipping. Although they wont pr the purple one for me because it is not offered at Tilly's.


----------



## HotPepper

Did anyone who ordered from Tillys have their order ship yet?  I ordered Wednesday got an order confirmation but it doesn't show up when I try to track it.


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

^I did, and mine are coming today.  My tracking worked fine.  I think it's Fed Ex.  That's weird, I wonder what's going on with your tracking?!


----------



## bluemountain

Jasminesmile I believe this is a fake uggs website they dont sell authentic uggs they are knockoffs


----------



## liveforgucci

Yeah I agree, this isn't on the UGG list of authorized online retailers... also I think another member mentioned that legitimate retailers of UGGs don't have the word "ugg" in their URL, so I would think this is fake.


----------



## Miss Kris

I know this isn't nearly as great as some of the deals posted, but if anyone wanted to buy directly from uggaustralia.com, you can use the code "uggvip" for free shipping!


----------



## Miss Kris

Also, not sure if this will help anyone, but I saved a great deal in buying my Dakota's in a children's size. I'm a 6.5 in shoes and ordered a 5 in childrens but they were too big so I got the 4. So, anyone who is up to an 8 in women's sizes can save a great deal! I'm sure most of you know this but for those who didn't, I hope this helps!

ETA: These are the usual Ugg conversions (Kid's *can* run a bit more narrow, but I haven't had any problems yet and did this with the Dakota, Classic Short, and Tasman):

US Ladies 6 = Big Kid's 4
US Ladies 6.5 = Big Kid's 4
US Ladies 7 = Big Kid's 5
US Ladies 7.5 = Big Kid's 5
US Ladies 8 = Big Kid's 6


----------



## Miss Kris

wis3ly said:


> There's no size 7 at all...


 
You could try a size 5 in big kids...I got them for $60 plus free shipping and they look exactly like the adult style


----------



## shockey

bluemountain said:


> Jasminesmile I believe this is a fake uggs website they dont sell authentic uggs they are knockoffs


 

Im confused? What site sells fake Uggs Tillys or Berks Shoes? Thank you for your help. I ordered a pair of slippers from Berks Shoes.


----------



## scorpiogrl19

I ordered from Tillys. Are they fake????


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Miss Kris said:


> Also, not sure if this will help anyone, but I saved a great deal in buying my Dakota's in a children's size. I'm a 6.5 in shoes and ordered a 5 in childrens but they were too big so I got the 4. So, anyone who is up to an 8 in women's sizes can save a great deal! I'm sure most of you know this but for those who didn't, I hope this helps!
> 
> ETA: These are the usual Ugg conversions (Kid's *can* run a bit more narrow, but I haven't had any problems yet and did this with the Dakota, Classic Short, and Tasman):
> 
> US Ladies 6 = Big Kid's 4
> US Ladies 6.5 = Big Kid's 4
> US Ladies 7 = Big Kid's 5
> US Ladies 7.5 = Big Kid's 5
> US Ladies 8 = Big Kid's 6


 


I need to buy my mom Uggs for Christmas and she is a 6. This post was great thanks, MissKris.


----------



## Miss Kris

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> I need to buy my mom Uggs for Christmas and she is a 6. This post was great thanks, MissKris.


 
You're welcome!  Once I figured this out, I pretty much got 2 pairs for the price of one adult pair and there aren't any differences in style between the two!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Ladies .....see if this code: UggSt24617 works for fleecefootwear.com. When I logged into my account it was there. 
I think if you create a account they will load a code for you.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagachondriac

*Not sure if you'll find what you're looking for, however there are some UGG styles on clearance here...

http://www.englinsfinefootwear.com/clearance.asp#uggclearance*


----------



## sneezz

shockey said:


> Im confused? What site sells fake Uggs Tillys or Berks Shoes? Thank you for your help. I ordered a pair of slippers from Berks Shoes.



I believe poster jasminsmile was a spammer and posted a link to a site that sold fake Ugg.  That's what they were referring to.

Berk's is legit.


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

Tilly's sells only authentic.  Just ordered some too. They are on the authorized dealer list on uggaustralia.com
http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor



scorpiogrl19 said:


> I ordered from Tillys. Are they fake????


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Walking Co. has some nice sales

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-womens-size-8-sale


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://goodsbreckenridge.com/SearchResult.aspx?KeyWords=ugg
Friends & Family Sale Through 11/14 20% Off All Items In Store & On Web

20% discount is applied during checkout/I tried it out and it worked on UGG!!

Home Page..

http://goodsbreckenridge.com/Default.aspx?WebID=a076e806-28ca-422d-8bf4-a41498f27c52*


----------



## Brina

Is Berk's a legit site with authentic Uggs? They are not on the online retailer list on the Ugg website!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ Yes they are authentic.  It's been discussed numerous times in this thread.


----------



## Brina

Ok, thank you!


----------



## lauhei

Brina said:


> Is Berk's a legit site with authentic Uggs? They are not on the online retailer list on the Ugg website!



As I mentioned earlier, Nordstrom will price match "berkstore" (http://www.berkstore.com/), but not "berk shoes" (http://www.berkshoes.com/).  Berkshoes may still sell authentic Uggs, but Nordstrom doesnot recognize it.


----------



## Kai Lien

Miss Kris said:


> Also, not sure if this will help anyone, but I saved a great deal in buying my Dakota's in a children's size. I'm a 6.5 in shoes and ordered a 5 in childrens but they were too big so I got the 4. So, anyone who is up to an 8 in women's sizes can save a great deal! I'm sure most of you know this but for those who didn't, I hope this helps!
> 
> ETA: These are the usual Ugg conversions (Kid's *can* run a bit more narrow, but I haven't had any problems yet and did this with the Dakota, Classic Short, and Tasman):
> 
> US Ladies 6 = Big Kid's 4
> US Ladies 6.5 = Big Kid's 4
> US Ladies 7 = Big Kid's 5
> US Ladies 7.5 = Big Kid's 5
> US Ladies 8 = Big Kid's 6



Wow! This really helps! I am in dire need of a pair. I want bailey 1 button. I will try to get in on the tilly price match at nordy's too. 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Kai Lien said:


> Wow! This really helps! I am in dire need of a pair. I want bailey 1 button. I will try to get in on the tilly price match at nordy's too.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



I'm glad I could help!  It has saved me so much money. The only way it may not work is if you have a really wide foot, but I really don't find them too much more narrow than my women's size Uggs!


----------



## Brina

I've just seen that Berk's store in MA is listed on the Ugg website! I ordered a pair there.


----------



## joyeaux

^^ Thanks so much! I've been wanting to order some slippers for winter. My last pair of scuffettes were literally worn to the sole!


----------



## lovebeibei

just got new classic talls!!  my 6th pair of uggs...nordstrom price match for the goodsbreckenridge F&F..with their free shipping promo tooXDD


----------



## bagachondriac

*Roseberry, Sunburst, Ultimate and Elsey on sale at Beren shoes


http://www.berenshoes.com/sale,-wom...te/sd/DESC/filter/100000001095eq100000001134/*


----------



## FairyBag

joopm said:


> 6pm.com offers
> the UGG Women's Classic Argyle Knit Boots in three colors for $84
> the UGG Women's Classic Tall Stripe Cable Knit Boots in five colors for $84



That the norm for 6pm uggs. They are either 84 or 70. 
Not much of a sale.


----------



## am2022

i agree! not much of a sale..


----------



## vannymoe

Found the Ugg ultimate short at frostshoes for $126 (MSPR $180).

http://shop.frostshoes.com/browse.cfm//4,1202.html?

Have nordstroms PM. Pretty good deal....


----------



## nina.

Just did a price match on Nordstroms LiveChat for a pair of Classic Talls in Chocolate


----------



## bagachondriac

* http://search.store.yahoo.net/yhst-...atalog=yhst-21289451884753&query=ugg&x=40&y=8

A special offer just for you! 


ANYConline.com is offering you discount on your next purchase. 
Only during next 48 hours you have amazing opportunity to save up on your shopping. Today, we offer 20% off coupon, which can be applied to any item on our website. Don't miss this chance and shop with us today. Winter is coming, so get ready, we have large selection of winter clothing and footwear, on our website you will find such popular brands as North Face, Spyder, Moncler, Hugo Boss etc. 

In order to save 20% simply apply following coupon "BuyNow" upon checkout. Shop with us, Save with us. 



We appreciate your business, and hope you will shop with us again!

P.S. almost forgot..... Shipping is FREE

(This store is on the UGG authorized retailer list)
(I just tried the code on a pair of UGG boots and it worked!!!)*


----------



## cgui

I PM'd a pair of ultimates to Nordstrom. Thanks so much!!


----------



## bagachondriac

cgui said:


> I PM'd a pair of ultimates to Nordstrom. Thanks so much!!


 

You're welcome! Last week, I bought the UGG Lynnea platform boots in black from Belk.com ($180-no sale) and was hoping to get them in brown. Sadly, neither this store nor Belk have my size. I don't want to pay full price for a 2nd pair either. Bummer!


----------



## kelkirk

Thank you sooooo much for posting *bagachondriac!!!!!!!*  I was tempted to get Uggs but they had this North Face Parka that I've been dying for and is sold out everywhere...on sale!!  Plus the 20% off!!  Awesome deal I couldn't resist.


----------



## bagachondriac

You're welcome kelkirk! So happy you were able to get a great deal!!


----------



## syctown

Thanks so much!! But I just saw it and was too late......but really appreciate your help  I'll just be on the lookout again...




vannymoe said:


> Found the Ugg ultimate short at frostshoes for $126 (MSPR $180).
> 
> http://shop.frostshoes.com/browse.cfm//4,1202.html?
> 
> Have nordstroms PM. Pretty good deal....


----------



## canada's

bagachondriac said:


> You're welcome! Last week, I bought the UGG Lynnea platform boots in black from Belk.com ($180-no sale) and was hoping to get them in brown. Sadly, neither this store nor Belk have my size. I don't want to pay full price for a 2nd pair either. Bummer!



i am after the lynneas in black too! 

what is the code for the yahoo store? i add the boots to my cart and the same price ($165) is reflected as on the site, but that's only 8% off. any help? NM - i figured it out!

also, i do not see the store on the list of authorized ugg retailers. i am looking for anyconline.com..and do not see it.


----------



## bagachondriac

^^^ Canada's...I might possibly be wrong on this being on the list, however I received the email about their sale after I spent hours visiting every authorized retailer on the UGG site. I then either signed up for a newsletter from every site or established an account in order to receive notification of their sales!  Having never heard of ANYConline before, I just assumed it was one from the list since I received their sales alert that evening. As for the the black lynnea, if I find it on sale anywhere, I will let you know. I absolutely love mine, and that's why I wanted them in brown.


----------



## AmbitiousJ

Thanks *bagachondriac!!! *But I need some advice ASAP, should buy some ugg butte boots for men on that anyconline site now or should I wait it out for another sale?


----------



## bagachondriac

I just spoke with an UGG representative who told me that they aren't an authorized retailer and therefore she can't guarantee the boots to be authentic. She also told me that because UGG doesn't go on sale that one should question any site who offers them at a reduced price. That is...unless the boots that are on sale are from a previous season and then they are probably okay! 

Ambitious..based on my conversation with the UGG rep, I would say you should wait it out for another sale. Sorry for having jumped the gun on this one, but I was so excited when I saw the sale.


----------



## AmbitiousJ

bagachondriac said:


> I just spoke with an UGG representative who told me that they aren't an authorized retailer and therefore she can't guarantee the boots to be authentic. She also told me that because UGG doesn't go on sale that one should question any site who offers them at a reduced price. That is...unless the boots that are on sale are from a previous season and then they are probably okay!
> 
> Ambitious..based on my conversation with the UGG rep, I would say you should wait it out for another sale. Sorry for having jumped the gun on this one, but I was so excited when I saw the sale.



Oh alright thanks. Guess I will just have to wait for another sale then *sigh* . Would you, or anyone else happen to know where I may be able to get ugg butte boots for sale though?


----------



## canada's

bagachondriac said:


> As for the the black lynnea, if I find it on sale anywhere, I will let you know. I absolutely love mine, and that's why I wanted them in brown.



the price is insane. part of me things its auth goods because it's not like they have every style or the go-to ugg styles. at the same time, they sell a strange array of brands that make me question their validity.


----------



## pupeluv

20% off at Lori's Shoes, everything included, code:secretsale

THE SECRET SALE: 20% OFF. 
Through Sunday, November 21st take 20% off everything online (including sale items). From new arrivals to accessories to gift ideas and more, everything is reduced this week only. Use coupon code secretsale at checkout. This offer valid online only. Not valid on previous orders. Cannot be combined with any other offer. 


http://www.lorisshoes.com/default.asp

It is on the online authorized list under Lorisdesignershoes, I googled it and it is the same as lorisshoes.com


----------



## bagachondriac

canada's said:


> the price is insane. part of me things its auth goods because it's not like they have every style or the go-to ugg styles. at the same time, they sell a strange array of brands that make me question their validity.


 

I see your point and agree!


----------



## AmbitiousJ

Actually that store is legit because I live in brooklyn and their store is located in the coney island area, I been there, and their clothes are all legit. Therefore, I would not see a reason to have only the uggs as not legit. I am also familiar with most if not all the brands on their site so you should be fine. They also have a return policy just incase you notice that they are not authentic. There prices also match the retail prices in more well known stores. But it's up to you canada.


----------



## canada's

^^^
if they're authentic, then why wouldn't they be listed as an authorized dealer as an online or B&M store? if i were an establishment i would make the effort to make sure i were on this list.

i am also familiar with the other brands on the site and several of them are highly faked brands. that doesn't mean the merch at this particular store is, i'm just saying it's a red flag for me. there's also the fact that other retailers have mixed auth goods with counterfeit goods so buying based on the notion that they sell other auth items really does us no good.


----------



## AmbitiousJ

canada's said:


> ^^^
> if they're authentic, then why wouldn't they be listed as an authorized dealer as an online or B&M store? if i were an establishment i would make the effort to make sure i were on this list.
> 
> i am also familiar with the other brands on the site and several of them are highly faked brands. that doesn't mean the merch at this particular store is, i'm just saying it's a red flag for me. there's also the fact that other retailers have mixed auth goods with counterfeit goods so buying based on the notion that they sell other auth items really does us no good.



Good point. Out of curiosity, which brands on this site are highly faked, so i can avoid them?


----------



## bagachondriac

*This retailer is on the UGG authorized list (http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor)

 Last Chance! Up to 50% off sale items and discountinued UGG® styles or colors ...

http://www.cozyboots.com/lastchance-ugg.shtml*


----------



## bagachondriac

Another authorized retailer (http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailst...res.aspx?p=aor)

UGG Clearance Shoes...

Scroll down for UGG ..

http://www.englinsfinefootwear.com/clearance.asp#uggclearance


----------



## Swanky

Let's keep on topic please.  This thread is for DEALS only, please post in our Glass Slipper for questions about Uggs.


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.mountainsolesshoes.com/servlet/the-BRAND-cln-Ugg/Categories*


*There was no code, so I assume the discount is automatic.*


----------



## YeZi1127

I got an email from Tillys 10% off next purchase of $50 or more, can be use only once I assume. Since they don't have the kid Bailey in purple, I hope one of you guys can get use out of it.

WE2090570121810


----------



## nviedprincess

Plow and hearth has an email out for 15% off sitewide til the 21st with code PHRN. As I recall their shipping is pretty high so maybe do a PM.


----------



## MustLuvBags

Called nordstroms to check if they'll PM... They said no. Bummer.


----------



## kmcq

IN CANADA...

Quarks has their classic tall in sand size 9 for $159.99
http://www.quarkshoes.com/ugg_boots/classic-tall-sand.aspx

and also classic short in sand size 5,6,7 for $149.99
http://www.quarkshoes.com/ugg_boots/classic-short-sand.aspx


----------



## lovetheoffice

Footwearetc.com has some UGG styles on sale. They are listed as an authorized retailer on their website here.

I was able to get the Roslynn in Chestnut for $111.95 with free shipping. That's 30% off the retail price on other websites ($160).


----------



## FullyLoaded

canada's said:


> i am after the lynneas in black too!
> 
> what is the code for the yahoo store? i add the boots to my cart and the same price ($165) is reflected as on the site, but that's only 8% off. any help? NM - i figured it out!
> 
> also, i do not see the store on the list of authorized ugg retailers. i am looking for anyconline.com..and do not see it.


 
I'm looking for a pair of lynneas also....after seeing them in the other Uggs thread I just saw them on a woman outside! I think it's a sign- I really like them. Most likely I will have to pay full price though, I can't find them in my size on any site!

Also please keep an eye out for the Sheepskin Cuffs (furry on the outside) boot in black!


----------



## oddsratio

thanks for sharing this!  I did a PM with Nordie on a pair of classic tall.


pupeluv said:


> 20% off at Lori's Shoes, everything included, code:secretsale
> 
> THE SECRET SALE: 20% OFF.
> Through Sunday, November 21st take 20% off everything online (including sale items). From new arrivals to accessories to gift ideas and more, everything is reduced this week only. Use coupon code secretsale at checkout. This offer valid online only. Not valid on previous orders. Cannot be combined with any other offer.
> 
> 
> http://www.lorisshoes.com/default.asp
> 
> It is on the online authorized list under Lorisdesignershoes, I googled it and it is the same as lorisshoes.com


----------



## boslvuton

YES THANKS AGAIN!!!!  I literally just got off the phone with Nordies and got the Baileys for 20% off!!!  And the best part, even though my size wasnt listed anymore, Nordies allowed it- I LOVE their price match


oddsratio said:


> thanks for sharing this!  I did a PM with Nordie on a pair of classic tall.


----------



## cgui

^buyer beware.. not on ugg authorized retailers list.


----------



## limeridge

boslvuton said:


> YES THANKS AGAIN!!!!  I literally just got off the phone with Nordies and got the Baileys for 20% off!!!  And the best part, even though my size wasnt listed anymore, Nordies allowed it- I LOVE their price match



How about tax? I'm in New York, and even amazon has tax. But lori is in IL, so no tax fs for me. That's so great!


----------



## calibali

Anyone know of any 20% off coupons for black friday?


----------



## bagachondriac

*New UGG markdowns.....*

*THEWALKINGCOMPANY*


----------



## bagachondriac

*15% Off All UGG Footwear For 5 Days.....Code: 15UGG*

*OVERLAND.COM LINK*


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.whatshebuys.com/*


> We are sending you an early invitation to our Black Friday Specials party. Now through Friday, you save 15% on select items we offer in black, the ultimate fashion color.
> 
> Featured items are the UGG Women's Classic Cardy and Kid's Classic Cardy, Barefoot Dreams Robe, Throw and Hoodie, all in the color black. Many more items are also on sale in black, onyx or midnight from Abas, Lodis, Longchamp , Spanx, Wacoal and more. Some of them are already on clearance so you will save an additional 15% on clearance prices.
> 
> Please go to our Black Friday Specials page to see the entire list. This Special Pricing is only available now through Friday, November 26.
> 
> Remember, you always get Free Shipping & Free Gift Wrapping.
> 
> Happy Shopping!
> 
> Cathy, Chief Buyer and the "She" in WhatSheBuys


----------



## bagachondriac

*20% Off Everything Online

Code:  GIVETHANKS

http://www.hsssurf.com/*


----------



## bagachondriac

*20% Off Your Entire Online Order*

*http://sidestreetboutique.com/*

*Valid 11/28-29*

*Code:  CYBER20*


----------



## calibali

If anyone sees a site that sells the Bailey button triplet in Chestnut, in a size 11, and has a 20% off coupon please let me know. All these sites only go up to a size 10.


----------



## sunshine074

Thanks for sharing! I ordered 2 pair



bagachondriac said:


> *15% Off All UGG Footwear For 5 Days.....Code: 15UGG*
> 
> *OVERLAND.COM LINK*


----------



## Pigeu

Most Uggs including classics are 25% off at NeimanMarcus.com right now, but you have to buy 3 items. They have the care kit for $20, if you need a filler item. 

Neiman Marcus has a promotion going on right now:
1 item - 15% off
2 items - 20% off
3 items - 25% off
on select merchandise only.

I bought a pair of tall classics in grey, a pair of short classics in chestnut for my little sister, and the care kit for a total of $255. Great deal considering the tall classics alone are going for $275 here in Canada.

*Forgot to add: Free Shipping, Free Gift Wrap, Free Returns


----------



## ly_ygtq

I got a pair of nylon pink UGGs at Woodbury outlet for only $99! but not everyone can accept that color lol. All other styles and colors were about $130~$150, a lot cheaper than regular stores


----------



## pothon

^^ You didnt have to pay duties, taxes and shipping to canada? I went to check out and all that added an extra 100 on top of my 150 total.


----------



## calibali

nevermind


----------



## sara

Is there a promotion code? or is this deal over? Thanks!



Pigeu said:


> Most Uggs including classics are 25% off at NeimanMarcus.com right now, but you have to buy 3 items. They have the care kit for $20, if you need a filler item.
> 
> Neiman Marcus has a promotion going on right now:
> 1 item - 15% off
> 2 items - 20% off
> 3 items - 25% off
> on select merchandise only.
> 
> I bought a pair of tall classics in grey, a pair of short classics in chestnut for my little sister, and the care kit for a total of $255. Great deal considering the tall classics alone are going for $275 here in Canada.
> 
> *Forgot to add: Free Shipping, Free Gift Wrap, Free Returns


----------



## liveforgucci

http://www.cleanlinesurf.com/Sale-UGG-Boots/

this site is on the ugg authorized retailer list and has the argyle knitted boots for 95 and a pair of the tall boots (in navy) for $125. no tax and free shipping


----------



## NYC79

cozyboots.com (mentioned previously - authorized) has several great deals.

Fringe cardy in black, grey and cream almost all sizes $89 no tax free ship 

http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-boot.shtml?group=574&showcolor=1878,Black

same for argyle and knit.

Many thanks to the OP!!!


----------



## Pinkannie

Pigeu said:


> Most Uggs including classics are 25% off at NeimanMarcus.com right now, but you have to buy 3 items. They have the care kit for $20, if you need a filler item.
> 
> Neiman Marcus has a promotion going on right now:
> 1 item - 15% off
> 2 items - 20% off
> 3 items - 25% off
> on select merchandise only.
> 
> I bought a pair of tall classics in grey, a pair of short classics in chestnut for my little sister, and the care kit for a total of $255. Great deal considering the tall classics alone are going for $275 here in Canada.
> 
> *Forgot to add: Free Shipping, Free Gift Wrap, Free Returns


 
I can't find this info on neiman marcus website and when i chose 3 items to check out it still shows no sign of discount.  is there a code that i should enter??  thanks a million!


----------



## bee love

Pinkannie said:


> I can't find this info on neiman marcus website and when i chose 3 items to check out it still shows no sign of discount. is there a code that i should enter?? thanks a million!


 It was for yesterday only.. the event is ended


----------



## 4everglammm

bagachondriac said:


> *15% Off All UGG Footwear For 5 Days.....Code: 15UGG*
> 
> *OVERLAND.COM LINK*


 

Thank you. Just bought my wife a pair of Evera Suede UGG Sneakers.


----------



## xikry5talix

If anyone lives in the bay area, at Valley Fair mall Hansen's is not charging sales tax the whole weekend and they carry uggs!


----------



## lovefairy

guitarzan said:


> The best find for UGGs currently. I got the Classic Tall new in the box at 30% off with free shipping too! x



how? it's only 10% off on the website.


----------



## pooky100

Please let me know if you see any online store has *Sheepskin Care Kit* with  15%-20% discount and free shipping. thanks


----------



## BargainHunter12

loooking for a new code for discount!!!


----------



## calibali

No Ugg deals today???


----------



## cyberdiva

calibali said:


> No Ugg deals today???


 
shoesonashoestring.com is offering 25% off TODAY ONLY and I just priced match with nordies!


----------



## lizgirl17

pooky100 said:


> Please let me know if you see any online store has *Sheepskin Care Kit* with 15%-20% discount and free shipping. thanks



yeah i would love that too ! lol I've been wearing my boots outside and i haven't treated them yet but I'm very careful to avoid puddles


----------



## calibali

cyberdiva said:


> shoesonashoestring.com is offering 25% off TODAY ONLY and I just priced match with nordies!



It says that 25% off deal excludes Uggs. Will Nordstrom give a discount on Uggs even if it specifically says on the competitor's website that Uggs aren't included?


----------



## cyberdiva

calibali said:


> It says that 25% off deal excludes Uggs. Will Nordstrom give a discount on Uggs even if it specifically says on the competitor's website that Uggs aren't included?



I did a live chat and got 3 pairs of the classic talls! Try doing the live chat! I think it depends on who you get! It's worth a shot!


----------



## lhasalover

Looking for a good price on Bettey Slip on... Please let me know.


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

Neiman Marcus has the Cardy for $95!  Free shipping with SHIPFALL code.  Lots of sizes & 4 different colors!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D17079


----------



## Qtfromdachi

I don't know what states Lord and Taylor are located but their deal of the day is 80 dollar Uggs maybe Nordtroms will price match.


----------



## asianbelle

pooky100 said:


> Please let me know if you see any online store has *Sheepskin Care Kit* with  15%-20% discount and free shipping. thanks



Huh I thought $20 on U.S. sites is already a good price... it's $35 in Canada and also very hard to find in store.

I was so happy as NM offered free shipping so I ordered one... no duties... and my total came to $22.05CAD.  Definitely a good deal for us Canadians!


----------



## lhasalover

Qtfromdachi said:


> I don't know what states Lord and Taylor are located but their deal of the day is 80 dollar Uggs maybe Nordtroms will price match.


That price is only on Argyle Knit Boots. Not all UGGs.


----------



## PyAri

Any deals on mens byrons or womens dakotas? thanks =)


----------



## Faustina_deux

cardys are $70 on 6pm

http://www.6pm.com/ugg~t


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

any deals for men?


----------



## redgirl3

6pm ROCKS!! I ordered two pair of UGGS on cyber monday and already have them in my hot little hands! WOW!!


----------



## Kimlaloca

Does anyone know where I can get a pair of UGGs for sale in Toronto Canada??  Seems like our Canadian prices are more expensive than the U.S.


----------



## Cheemis

Tried the code doesnt work with uggs


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

Has anyone seen any deals on the Cozy Knit Heart slippers?  I am looking to purchase them as a Christmas gift, any site/codes would be great!  

Thank you!!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

chubbyxmonkey - shoesonashoestring.com is currently offering 20% off on all slippers including the Cozy knit slippers. It's $79.99 right now. The regular price is $99.99


----------



## Jaz

6pm is not on the authroized list. Are they real? I wanted to get some too, but I was a little nervous.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Well 6pm is a sub of zappos so I'm sure they are real.


----------



## bagge

Jaz said:


> 6pm is not on the authroized list. Are they real? I wanted to get some too, but I was a little nervous.



6pm is real. i've ordered from them.


----------



## bagge

onlineshoes.com sells ugg and they sent me a 20% off by mail expiring on dec 31, its VALPAK. also, they've a 20$ off your next purchase if u spend 75$. i called nordies, they pricematched with an instant 20$ off. got bailey button triplet kids for 92$. wohoooo!!!!


----------



## asianbelle

redgirl3 said:


> 6pm ROCKS!! I ordered two pair of UGGS on cyber monday and already have them in my hot little hands! WOW!!



Wow.  I ordered something from them on Cyber Monday as well and they're not shipped yet.


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

bagge said:


> onlineshoes.com sells ugg and they sent me a 20% off by mail expiring on dec 31, its VALPAK. also, they've a 20$ off your next purchase if u spend 75$. i called nordies, they pricematched with an instant 20$ off. got bailey button triplet kids for 92$. wohoooo!!!!


 
Great deal!!!  I just looked at the exclusions on onlineshoes.com, and it excludes Uggs.    I will try to get Nordstrom to pricematch anyway.  

Thank you!


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

Thruhvnseyes said:


> chubbyxmonkey - shoesonashoestring.com is currently offering 20% off on all slippers including the Cozy knit slippers. It's $79.99 right now. The regular price is $99.99


 

Thank you!  They did not have the heart ones I am looking at, but I will see if Nordstrom will pricematch!  Thanks again.


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

chubbyxmonkey said:


> Great deal!!! I just looked at the exclusions on onlineshoes.com, and it excludes Uggs.  I will try to get Nordstrom to pricematch anyway.
> 
> Thank you!


 
Nordies gave me a "little" of a hard time, but she ended up price matching it becuase I was giving her so many options of how I could get a discount (*kinda*).

Thank you all!!!


----------



## frasian

I just bought 2 pairs of uggs at nordstrom. I told them about onlineshoes.com 20% so they price matched for me!


----------



## wannabelyn

what's my best option in getting a pair of ugg kensington on sale? Do you think this is popular enough for it to not ever go on sale?


----------



## xxsillyx

I was able to get nordstrom to pricematch and got myself a pair of Bailey Buttons..


----------



## kelkirk

I am on a roll tonight!!!!  Nordie's is PMing onlineshoes.com 3 pairs for me, one pair of bailey buttons for me, pair of choco talls for my sis and some slippers for my mom!  Soooo excited!

I LOVE Nordie's PMing.  I swear I'm getting such a high from PMing tonight.  Between this and my Frye boots I will sleep a happy woman tonight


----------



## lovetheoffice

bagge said:


> onlineshoes.com sells ugg and they sent me a 20% off by mail expiring on dec 31, its VALPAK. also, they've a 20$ off your next purchase if u spend 75$. i called nordies, they pricematched with an instant 20$ off. got bailey button triplet kids for 92$. wohoooo!!!!



OMG! Thank you! I got the Classic Short in Chestnut.


----------



## bagge

kelkirk said:


> I am on a roll tonight!!!!  Nordie's is PMing onlineshoes.com 3 pairs for me, one pair of bailey buttons for me, pair of choco talls for my sis and some slippers for my mom!  Soooo excited!
> 
> I LOVE Nordie's PMing.  I swear I'm getting such a high from PMing tonight.  Between this and my Frye boots I will sleep a happy woman tonight



tell me about it! with dsw and nordstrom all i've been doing is buying shoes(ok, there might be other stuff as well)
i've officially put myself on a shoe ban after the bailey triplet from nordies


----------



## nicki23x

is nordstrom pricematching just the 20% off coupon? i think i saw someone posted of a $20 off as well... will they stack??


----------



## kalimarie

What are you all saying, because they said they need to go to the website and they are also asking me for a code???  I don't know how they would offer a price match when there is nothing on Onlineshoes website referencing 20% off Uggs.  Thanks.


----------



## kelkirk

^^ I just told them that the code was VALPAK and they honored it.  I don't think theyre realizing that its not acually taking 20% off on onlineshoes.com - it says it takes the code but doesnt take the $$ off. 

Im getting two more pairs of slippers PMed right now and crossing 2 more gifts off my list


----------



## fabulousityx

^ The representative is giving me a hard time price matching. Would the 20% off and $20 off stack?


----------



## kelkirk

They wouldnt stack the 20% off and $20 off for me


----------



## frasian

it's 20% off and the nordstrom lady didn't ask me for any coupon code either.


----------



## cindrella22

bagge said:


> onlineshoes.com sells ugg and they sent me a 20% off by mail expiring on dec 31, its VALPAK. also, they've a 20$ off your next purchase if u spend 75$. i called nordies, they pricematched with an instant 20$ off. got bailey button triplet kids for 92$. wohoooo!!!!


 

I was able to pricematch at Nordies for the bailey button kids for $92 too!!!  Live chat would only let me take the 20% off but over the phone they let me stack the 20% PLUS the $20!!!  Thanks guys!


----------



## KDB

I was also able to price match at nordies. Thank you to bagge for posting and sharing!!!
My daughter will be getting baileys for xmas!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Sweet !!!!!! boots are also on it's way .. Thanks


----------



## motofanka

I saw $20 shoes.com gift card with UGG purchase promotion here


----------



## Elizabethd1012

cindrella22 said:


> I was able to pricematch at Nordies for the bailey button kids for $92 too!!! Live chat would only let me take the 20% off but over the phone they let me stack the 20% PLUS the $20!!! Thanks guys!


 
What did you tell the sales rep to get them to do $20 off?  Did you fwd an email or something like that?


----------



## brownmom2287

I just got off the phone with Nordies CS.  She actually went to onlineshoes.com and saw that Uggs are not included in the 20% off.  Therefore she wouldn't pricematch for me.

Oh well.


----------



## Jaz

brownmom2287 said:


> I just got off the phone with Nordies CS.  She actually went to onlineshoes.com and saw that Uggs are not included in the 20% off.  Therefore she wouldn't pricematch for me.
> 
> Oh well.



Same here, no luck with Live Chat


----------



## amyc954

Peterglenn.com sells UGG but like most retail stores they arent allowed to discount then 

I spoke to one of the UGG reps and she told me UGG doesnt allow the stores to discount them. Same thing with oakley just cant discount


----------



## bambi724

Nordstrom live chat just PM my Uggs for the 20% but not the 20$. You should try again with another representative


----------



## nicki23x

agreed. My first live chat would not adjust bc uggs are excluded, but i tried again and was able to jsut do the 20%. Thanks!!


----------



## lhasalover

I got a pair of Bettey's price matched at Nordstrom. shirise.com was selling for $66. The rep on the phone went to the website and matched color, size and availability before she would price match. Sometimes you luck out and they take your word. but, most times they are diligent about checking the veracity of your claim. HTH.


----------



## queennadine

3rd time's the charm! I finally got Nordstrom to PM the VALPAK 20% off at onlineshoes.com

I got DH a pair of slippers.


----------



## brownmom2287

brownmom2287 said:


> I just got off the phone with Nordies CS.  She actually went to onlineshoes.com and saw that Uggs are not included in the 20% off.  Therefore she wouldn't pricematch for me.
> 
> Oh well.




I did two different live chats after the above call.  The first person told me to call the 888 number and they would do it for me.  The second person just did it with no problem.  

I got Bailey Button and Coquette for my dd for Xmas with $50 off.  I'm glad I came back and read about trying again here on Purseforum.  Worked for me!


----------



## aliao

Yohooo  Just got off the phone with Nordstrom CS and bought my daughter the blackberry wine Bailey (she loves purple!).  I tried live chat first and they told me to call the 888 number.  The CS put me on hold to check that Onlineshoes.com is an authorized UGG retailer, came back and asked me what was the discount and put my order through.  She didn't even ask me what was the code.


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Just got Nordstroms to price match www.onlineshoes.com 20% off.  They have a big banner on their home page that says 20% off, so I don't even think you need to give them a code.  Got a pair of classic shorts in black for my mom.


----------



## frasian

i got nordstrom to stack both $20 off and 20% on the classic short $96!!!


----------



## WONNIEE

I had live chat and called Nordies and they offered 20%off.  There was no further extra discount.  It would have been nice if they waived sales tax.


----------



## xcupkakesx

How did you get them to stack the coupons? Live chat said only the 20%


----------



## kalimarie

Nordies did price match for me with the 20%. Got Classic Tall Youth for $112 each.


----------



## WilliamsPrinces

Just got Nordstrom to PM Macy's FF 25% off!  Got a pair of kids classic short for $82.46 and kids classic tall for $104.96!  It was easy!


----------



## natcolb65

I got the first person I spoke to at Nordies to do it!!!! I got my neice a pair of chocolate baily buttons!!! She also gave me free shipping and it was only $81 (the toddler size) after I ordered the spray.


----------



## lovebeibei

WilliamsPrinces said:


> Just got Nordstrom to PM Macy's FF 25% off!  Got a pair of kids classic short for $82.46 and kids classic tall for $104.96!  It was easy!



do they price match online or in-stores only since macy's doesn't carry uggs online..?


----------



## hohoho

Are you guys matching the Macysff with a live chat or a call?


----------



## PyAri

WilliamsPrinces said:


> Just got Nordstrom to PM Macy's FF 25% off! Got a pair of kids classic short for $82.46 and kids classic tall for $104.96! It was easy!


Thank you!


Since I saw Macy's FF mentioned here, here's my way of paying it forward!
Just got Nordstroms to price match Macy's FF 25% with live chat for 7 pairs of Uggs.  I didn't tell them I was buying Uggs just in case they tried to check Macy's website and realized they didn't carry Uggs.  Here's how it went:


You have been connected to Desiree R.
Desiree R:  How may I assist you today?
Cathy:  I currently have 7 items in my cart
Cathy:  and i was wondering how price matching works?
Cathy:  I have a coupon for friends and family from macys
Cathy:  for 25% off
Cathy:  valid through december 6th
Cathy:  but i'd rather purchase through Nordstroms
Desiree R:  There are some exceptions to items we can price match. For example, we will honor the sale price offered at our online competitors but coupons have to be advertised on the competitors website for every customer. If this coupon was something that was sent via e-mail, we can not match it.
Cathy:  http://www.macys.com/campaign/friendsFamily.jsp does this work?
Desiree R:  Thank you. We can honor this promotion since it is advertised on their website.
Desiree R:  Would you like to place an order via live chat or by phone at 1.888.282.6060?
Cathy:  Since I already have items in my cart can I check out with you online?
Desiree R:  What you can do is submit the order online and then provide me with the order number. I can then adjust the order total for a discount of 25% off.
Cathy:  Okay can you hold for a few minutes while i log in and check out? i hadn't logged in yet before I did live help. i only added items to my cart
Desiree R:  Yes, I would be happy to.
Cathy:  Order Number: #########
Desiree R:  It will be one moment please.
Desiree R:  Thank you for holding. I am showing the order total originally came to $613.90. 25% of this was $153.47. What I did was adjust item 39294 from $119.95 to $69.95. Item 152275 from $99.95 to $49.95, item 152275 from $99.95 to $49.95, and item 223443 from $69.95 to $66.48.
Desiree R:  The new order total comes to $452.75 including tax.
Cathy:  What charge will be appearing on my credit card?
Desiree R:  When you submitted your order, it was authorized for the original amount, $613.90. Once the order ships, you will be charged $452.75 and this will post on your statement.
Cathy:  okay so the authorizing it just like the hold thing right and the charge is the actual charge?
Desiree R:  Yes, that is correct.
Cathy:  Awesome
Cathy:  you've been more than helpful
Desiree R:  Thank you for visiting Nordstrom today! If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to visit Live Chat again. To finish your chat session today click the End Session button in the bottom right hand corner. Have a great day!
Cathy:  you too =)


----------



## glamorioustasha

which Macys carries UGGs


----------



## purse4u

I received the macys 25% off via live chat - really easy & no tax! Thank you Ladies! :urock:


----------



## glamorioustasha

PyAri said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Since I saw Macy's FF mentioned here, here's my way of paying it forward!
> Just got Nordstroms to price match Macy's FF 25% with live chat for 7 pairs of Uggs.  I didn't tell them I was buying Uggs just in case they tried to check Macy's website and realized they didn't carry Uggs.  Here's how it went:
> 
> 
> You have been connected to Desiree R.
> Desiree R:  How may I assist you today?
> Cathy:  I currently have 7 items in my cart
> Cathy:  and i was wondering how price matching works?
> Cathy:  I have a coupon for friends and family from macys
> Cathy:  for 25% off
> Cathy:  valid through december 6th
> Cathy:  but i'd rather purchase through Nordstroms
> Desiree R:  There are some exceptions to items we can price match. For example, we will honor the sale price offered at our online competitors but coupons have to be advertised on the competitors website for every customer. If this coupon was something that was sent via e-mail, we can not match it.
> Cathy:  http://www.macys.com/campaign/friendsFamily.jsp does this work?
> Desiree R:  Thank you. We can honor this promotion since it is advertised on their website.
> Desiree R:  Would you like to place an order via live chat or by phone at 1.888.282.6060?
> Cathy:  Since I already have items in my cart can I check out with you online?
> Desiree R:  What you can do is submit the order online and then provide me with the order number. I can then adjust the order total for a discount of 25% off.
> Cathy:  Okay can you hold for a few minutes while i log in and check out? i hadn't logged in yet before I did live help. i only added items to my cart
> Desiree R:  Yes, I would be happy to.
> Cathy:  Order Number: #########
> Desiree R:  It will be one moment please.
> Desiree R:  Thank you for holding. I am showing the order total originally came to $613.90. 25% of this was $153.47. What I did was adjust item 39294 from $119.95 to $69.95. Item 152275 from $99.95 to $49.95, item 152275 from $99.95 to $49.95, and item 223443 from $69.95 to $66.48.
> Desiree R:  The new order total comes to $452.75 including tax.
> Cathy:  What charge will be appearing on my credit card?
> Desiree R:  When you submitted your order, it was authorized for the original amount, $613.90. Once the order ships, you will be charged $452.75 and this will post on your statement.
> Cathy:  okay so the authorizing it just like the hold thing right and the charge is the actual charge?
> Desiree R:  Yes, that is correct.
> Cathy:  Awesome
> Cathy:  you've been more than helpful
> Desiree R:  Thank you for visiting Nordstrom today! If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to visit Live Chat again. To finish your chat session today click the End Session button in the bottom right hand corner. Have a great day!
> Cathy:  you too =)





LOL .... you are the best lol


----------



## kt1981

just tried via live chat and asked about macys and onlineshoes.com to try and get something for my little sister and didn't work


----------



## natcolb65

kt1981 said:


> just tried via live chat and asked about macys and onlineshoes.com to try and get something for my little sister and didn't work


 
Keep trying. Someone will do it.


----------



## WilliamsPrinces

lovebeibei said:


> do they price match online or in-stores only since macy's doesn't carry uggs online..?



I did it live chat.  I said I would like to make a purchase and would like to PM macys ff 25% off.  She asked for the website, I told her I received an email for the FF deal for online and instore.  The rep asked for the item numbers, I gave them, she asked for my shipping address and CC#.  It was done.  I did try yesterday via live chat and the rep was a creep and said no.  Told me to try it in store.  You just have to keep trying.  Don't offer a ton of info, just say you want to make a purchase and match Macys FF.


----------



## natcolb65

I just got another pair for my mom!!!! I had to try like 3 times but finally someone did it!!!


----------



## gators

It didn't work for me either.  She checked macys website.  Maybe I'll try later.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Maybe we should ask the SA on live chat for their ext then call them and get the discount.. I should have done that when I got through with order . She was so nice and even got a pair for herself as well lol. I checked my email conformation but her ext is not on my order ... So of anyone is getting through just ask for their ext so others can get through also... Just trying to help


----------



## AbbytheBT

That 25% Macy's FF discount: http://www.macys.com/campaign/friendsFamily.jsp
is THE BEST discount I've seen in awhile. Thanks so much!!

My long-term goal is to get a discounted pair of Hartsville for hubby price matched at Nordies, so thought I share what I found out this morning calling around.  I have Macy's where I live, but they have never seen or know of UGGS.  Also, UGGS are not on website:

a) Macy's does NOT come up as a listed retailer on the UGG site, BUT they ARE currently in select stores.  WOMENS and CHILDREN's only.  No men this year.
The Troy, Michigan and San Fran, CA stores have UGGs.

b) The FF coupon is valid for UGGs.

Good thru Monday -- good luck!


----------



## lovebeibei

^troy, mi is the one i go to. they do carry uggs, but the selection always seems picked over. that's why i was hoping to just get it price matched online.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

I got Nordstrom to honor Macy's FF 25% off for Ugg Dakota slippers via live chat as well.


----------



## frasian

i tried to tell Nordstrom that MAcys carries Uggs in SF and Michigan and they actually called then and the guy said no


----------



## gators

^^i tried again tonight and they said no .  I'm trying to call the macys here to see if they carry uggs and she didn't know what I was talking about.  I'm not having much luck!


----------



## AbbytheBT

^^Weird: I did not actually put eyeballs on the UGGS, but I did speak to SAs in each of the two stores I named and they confirmed it.  Here is the Troy, MI store # from love BeiBei: 248-816-4000

I am going to keep working on this deal, as I've decided to get another pair for my mom.

Can someone name any other Macy's store where they have seen UGGS this weekend?


----------



## xcupkakesx

I got them to price match bailey button Uggs with the Macys FF 25% off!
I followed the advice of another post and did not mention that I was going to purchase Uggs.


----------



## littlepretty

Grrr... been trying different agents today, I've had two call the Troy store and then come back and say "sorry, this macy's only sells emu brand".


----------



## lauhei

I was just live chat connected with a rep named "William M", he said the same thing: both of the stores he confirmed only carry Emu, so he can't PM with Macy's.  so I tried second time on live chat, it's HIM again!  Should I try again?  Is there only one rep at this time on live chat?


----------



## shoefreak2

Hmm im gonna give Macys a quick try myself.


----------



## lizgirl17

My mom got a pair of ugg classic argyle knit boots in cream at neiman marcus last call for about $40 !!! I think thats the best deal in ugg history !


----------



## lauhei

Okay, girls, talking about third time is the charm.  The patience is finally paid off.  I tried again and this time it was connected to "Thea Z".  She is super helpful, not only she price adjusted all my Ugg items in the cart, she did to one order I placed in the store a couple of days ago!  I am super duper excited.  I was hesitated of buying a pair of Ugg for my dear 21-month-old daughter, but now with 25% off, yes, her first pair of Ugg is on the way.  Thank you so much for the awesome deal posted and all the useful info you guys posted!

And again, click "End Session" if you see "William M". "Thea Z" is one of the reps who can get you the discounts.  Good luck!
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## chunkymonkey

Got William M the first time, but tried again and Marjorie D PMed the 25%. WOOHOO!


----------



## maybeimeow

I got Thea Z, too and she was great!! Thanks, for the script Pyari it really helped!


----------



## littlepretty

Finally, got Kevin H. and he did it for me!  Had to check out and then he price adjusted.  Got some Chestnut Coquettes for my mom.  Thanks for the tips ladies


----------



## PyAri

maybeimeow said:


> I got Thea Z, too and she was great!! Thanks, for the script Pyari it really helped!


You're very welcome =)


----------



## liveforgucci

littlepretty said:


> Finally, got Kevin H. and he did it for me!  Had to check out and then he price adjusted.  Got some Chestnut Coquettes for my mom.  Thanks for the tips ladies



I just got Kevin H and he wouldn't do it for me! Literally talked to him 5 minutes ago...


----------



## muigee

OMGGGGEEE, Thank you ladies for your advice it worked for me via Live Chat with Nordstrom but it took some work. 

Here's my store with Ella P
Ella P:  Hello Jennie , my name is Ella, and welcome to Nordstrom! I see your question: Hi, I have 2 items for checkout and need assistance
Ella P:  I am sorry to hear that you are having issued with our website!
Ella P:  Where are you currently at with the checkout process?
Jennie :  currently in the shopping bag page
Jennie :  I had a question
Jennie :  about how price matching works
Ella P:  Could you give me the name of the site or company which you saw the lower price at?
Ella P:  I will also need to know what item you are interested in on our website.
Jennie :  macys has a 25% off
Jennie :  and would like to know if nordstrom would honor that
Ella P:  Thank you. I will need to know what items you are requesting the pricematch for.
Ella P:  Both websites do need to have the exact same items available.
Jennie :  Minnetonka slippers, and ugg short boots
Jennie :  http://www.macys.com/campaign/friendsFamily.jsp
Ella P:  Thank you. It will be just a few moments.
Ella P:  Thank you for waiting. I am sorry. I did look on the macys website however they do not carry any Minnetonka items or UGG boots.
Ella P:  We will not be able to offer a pricematch for you.
Ella P:  Thank you. It will be just a few moments while I check on that for you.
Ella P:  I appreciate your patience. We would be happy to match macys 25% of sale for you. I can take your order now via chat or you can call us at your convenience at 1.888.282.6060.
Ella P:  You will not be able to place the order online.
Jennie :  okay what do I need to do?
Ella P:  You may call our customer service agents at our 1-888-282- 6060 number at a time that is convenient for you or I would be happy to place your order now via live chat.
Ella P:  I appreciate your patience. Here's a quick summary of the items on your order: The UGG® Australia 'Classic Short' Boot (Walker, Toddler, Little Kid & Big Kid) in grey, size 6 and the Minnetonka 'Cally' Slipper in grey size 6. The items total $110.43, the estimated sales tax is $10.49, your order qualified for free shipping with the holiday10 promotion and your order total is $120.92.

For me I had to say San Francisco store sells UGGs & I had to giver her Macy's San Francisco downtown store number for her to honor the 25% off.
 My total is $ 70.92 for Kids UGG boots & Minnetoka slippers. I used my $50 GROUPON. I'm SUPER EXCITED MOM's XMAS present shopping ALL DONE! and she usually is the hardest!

Thank you Ladies, Hurry Macy's 25% ends tomorrow.


----------



## muigee

P.S. Macys San Francisco # is 397-3333


----------



## ahpeste

$50 Groupon? I thought it is good for Nordstrom rack or is this a different one that I missed?


----------



## spacegirl73

wow. you guys are lucky. i got marjorie this morning and she said we cannot honor any promotions and macy's does not carry uggs. 
I can't believe how you guys were able to get the discount...


----------



## muigee

ahpeste said:


> $50 Groupon? I thought it is good for Nordstrom rack or is this a different one that I missed?



Same I did not know that either. When I was checking out I remember I had a GOUPON for Nordstrom, I forgot it was even for Nordstrom Rack, but she accepted it, so Hey worth a try right.


----------



## ahpeste

How did you do that, lady??? Im so jealous lol. Did you just give them the promotional code? I want a Dakota slippers sooo baddd!!!!


----------



## liveforgucci

muigee said:


> Same I did not know that either. When I was checking out I remember I had a GOUPON for Nordstrom, I forgot it was even for Nordstrom Rack, but she accepted it, so Hey worth a try right.



Check your order status online... I used my groupon yesterday when I got someone (Amy B. I think) to PM me on a pair of tall uggs. She accepted it also but today I found out Nordstrom's had cancelled the order. When I called CS they said that the NR groupon can't be applied onto online purchases as it is meant "exclusively for physical NR stores". The money was taken off my groupon and the rep I spoke to said the 50 dollars would be back on the groupon within 5 business days  But I hope yours isn't cancelled!


----------



## kalimarie

I called Nordstrom's and spoke to a customer service rep who gave me an additional 5% off my order (Macys F&F), since my original order was price matched with the Onlineshoes 20% discount.  $30 back on my card!!


----------



## FabulousDiva

Just got Nordstrom.com live chat to price match Macys' 25% Friends and Family!  Got 3 pairs!


----------



## ahpeste

How did you do this??? You are all amazing!!! Live chat 3 times and they all said Macys doesnt carry Ugg. Called twice and said them same time. I feel so rejected now lol.


----------



## lovefairy

It worked on the first try  I wasn't gonna buy anything, but I couldn't resist. Now I'm officially broke. The person is Hannah B. She didn't even ask anything, just checked and said they would honor the 25% off. I ordered, gave her the order # and she adjusted. I love her!!!!!!!


----------



## bkp0

WooHoo!!! I just ordered 2 pairs. The rep name was Brian and no questions asked!! Hope they fit well.....


----------



## xichic

wow i just tried and they wouldnt let me on nordstroms either


----------



## green_eggs

I wasn't able to do it either


----------



## ahpeste

After being rejected maybe 7 times...finally got Brian S. to price match it.  Got Dakota and Ascot for hubby. 

Keep on trying, ladies!


----------



## xichic

did you just call to place your order, or livechat?


ahpeste said:


> After being rejected maybe 7 times...finally got Brian S. to price match it.  Got Dakota and Ascot for hubby.
> 
> Keep on trying, ladies!


----------



## myztic

whod you guys order with because when i tried i was told macys is not an authorised distributor of uggs


----------



## ahpeste

xichic said:


> did you just call to place your order, or livechat?


 

Live chat


----------



## myztic

i have tried six times so far with different people and each have said no
deborah
elizabeth k
nabihah
and i cant remember the rest of their names


----------



## ensoleillement

I hear you, I just got William M. like 3 times in a row. Tried probably 5 times before that with different reps, all said no even when I said Macys SF does carry it. I guess they've learned our trick by now..
Still got tomorrow, I'd say keep trying though


----------



## fallenkathy

i just called macy's union square in san francisco and a rep told me they don't carry uggs (hahah she told me to try Nordstrom)!


----------



## blinchik

You guys are lucky. I got William M 5 times in the row. He would not even match 20% onlineshoes.com for me, he says UGG is excluded. He went and checked. Has anyone tried to match REI discount? They have 20% off, I don't see exclusions listed.
I am gonna try again tomorrow.


----------



## queenvictoria2

blinchik said:


> You guys are lucky. I got William M 5 times in the row. He would not even match 20% onlineshoes.com for me, he says UGG is excluded. He went and checked. Has anyone tried to match REI discount? They have 20% off, I don't see exclusions listed.
> I am gonna try again tomorrow.




where do you see the 20% off??


----------



## Ilovebags25

bkp0 said:


> WooHoo!!! I just ordered 2 pairs. The rep name was Brian and no questions asked!! Hope they fit well.....




Hi bkp0, can u plz tell me what did u say?
you only asked for a price match with macys that's it?

TIA


----------



## nicki23x

i originally got the 20% off from onlineshoes and just did a live chat and they matched macy's f&f and i got the extra 5% off!


----------



## bargainfinder

I just tried and no luck.  I will try again.


----------



## gators

I got William M. also.... he gets around!  Of course, he wouldn't give me the discount.  I've given up with Nordy's on this deal, but that's okay....I've got a plow & hearth 20% off and I will just use that to buy uggs.  Congrats to those who got this deal to work!


----------



## bargainfinder

It took 9 tries on two different computers but I got Audrey C. and it went through. Sooooo happy!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Well, ladies and gents, we all know that Macy's does not carry Ugg. Does it really sit well with your conscience to have sales associates price match on an item that you know they don't carry? I feel terrible that tPF members are doing this. The Nordstrom's SAs are going to get in reprimanded by their bosses.

A deal is a deal, but it is unethical to knowingly take advantage of the SAs and request or take this discount. I am guessing that if you are okay doing this then you too are okay to take the $20 when the cashier mistakenly gives you the wrong change.

Sorry to rain on your parade but it sickens me that my fellow humans are willing to do this for a discount for a pair of shoes. *It is just wrong.*


----------



## Swanky

I'm chatting live w/ them now.  They want to know which store carries the Uggs?


----------



## Swanky

Macy's doesn't carry them? No where? Are you sure? Even my Dillard's carries them . . .  seems like everyone does!


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^Macy's sells Bearpaws and not Ugg.


----------



## xichic

okay i'm going to try all day haha but it's really too much work for extra savings, so doubtful i can get through it all.  two tries was enough for me


----------



## tappedout06

blinchik said:


> You guys are lucky. I got William M 5 times in the row. He would not even match 20% onlineshoes.com for me, he says UGG is excluded. He went and checked. Has anyone tried to match REI discount? They have 20% off, I don't see exclusions listed.
> I am gonna try again tomorrow.


 
they pice matched the REI Outlet discount of 20% off for me with no questions asked. I just told them that REI is an authorized UGG dealer and she put the order right through!


----------



## syctown

They used to carry uggs but not anymore! I bought my last pair there and went back a month ago to get another, and SA told me they now carry bearpaws not uggs!



DesigningStyle said:


> ^^Macy's sells Bearpaws and not Ugg.


----------



## glamorioustasha

A discount is a discount for me... if its 0.01-100.00 it saves somewhere in my pocket..lol .. dont we all want to stay warm???? REI.COM IS AN AUTHORIZED UGG DEALER..http://www.rei.com/outlet/search?query=ugg...


----------



## green_eggs

glamorioustasha said:


> A discount is a discount for me... if its 0.01-100.00 it saves somewhere in my pocket..lol .. dont we all want to stay warm???? REI.COM IS AN AUTHORIZED UGG DEALER..http://www.rei.com/outlet/search?query=ugg...


 
I don't see any uggs at rei outlet how are you getting them to match?


----------



## FullyLoaded

Macy's does sell Uggs someone mentioned that in another thread.


----------



## queenvictoria2

DesigningStyle said:


> Well, ladies and gents, we all know that Macy's does not carry Ugg. Does it really sit well with your conscience to have sales associates price match on an item that you know they don't carry? I feel terrible that tPF members are doing this. The Nordstrom's SAs are going to get in reprimanded by their bosses.
> 
> A deal is a deal, but it is unethical to knowingly take advantage of the SAs and request or take this discount. I am guessing that if you are okay doing this then you too are okay to take the $20 when the cashier mistakenly gives you the wrong change.
> 
> Sorry to rain on your parade but it sickens me that my fellow humans are willing to do this for a discount for a pair of shoes. *It is just wrong.*




are you serious? it is my understanding that some Macy's do carry Ugg's and really no one is threatening any one to honor the discount. They are calling and asking. The agent is an adult and can and has said no. They are fully capable of deciding whether it is OK to honor the discount or not.


----------



## bagachondriac

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Ugg Australia - Save 15% on Classic Cardys & Women's Greenfield Boots*
[/FONT]

*http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Brands/UGG%20Australia.html*​


----------



## blinchik

DesigningStyle said:


> Well, ladies and gents, we all know that Macy's does not carry Ugg. Does it really sit well with your conscience to have sales associates price match on an item that you know they don't carry? I feel terrible that tPF members are doing this. The Nordstrom's SAs are going to get in reprimanded by their bosses.
> 
> A deal is a deal, but it is unethical to knowingly take advantage of the SAs and request or take this discount. I am guessing that if you are okay doing this then you too are okay to take the $20 when the cashier mistakenly gives you the wrong change.
> 
> Sorry to rain on your parade but it sickens me that my fellow humans are willing to do this for a discount for a pair of shoes. *It is just wrong.*



Give me a break. It's unethical to charge $200 for a pair of fake fur boots. Do you have any idea what their markup is? Even with this discount they are making lots and lots of money and we are supposed to feel bad because we are trying to save some money?  If anything, their reps should be more competent and it's not our problem. I don't see anything unethical in asking for a discount.


----------



## liveforgucci

DesigningStyle said:


> Well, ladies and gents, we all know that Macy's does not carry Ugg. Does it really sit well with your conscience to have sales associates price match on an item that you know they don't carry? I feel terrible that tPF members are doing this. The Nordstrom's SAs are going to get in reprimanded by their bosses.
> 
> A deal is a deal, but it is unethical to knowingly take advantage of the SAs and request or take this discount. I am guessing that if you are okay doing this then you too are okay to take the $20 when the cashier mistakenly gives you the wrong change.
> 
> Sorry to rain on your parade but it sickens me that my fellow humans are willing to do this for a discount for a pair of shoes. *It is just wrong.*



Have to say I agree... I originally tried PM-ing and finally got a rep to do it, but I felt pretty awful about misusing the PM policy like that when Nordies has been so good to me in terms of customer service. I was actually pretty relieved when my order got cancelled the next day (because groupons aren't allowed to be used on online purchases, which I didn't know). Are we all so stingy for five-ten dollars that we can't just PM for 20% off and have to get the extra 5%? I've seen plenty of 20% off coupons come and go for various online retailers that carry UGGs and anyone can price match those with Nordstrom's. 

And yeah, Uggs are definitely a rip-off at that price but all of us aren't ripping UGG off, we're ripping Nordies off. Ugg still gets their $200 dollars or whatever from Nordstroms and then Nordies takes the hit. I for one have had such great customer service from them in the past I don't feel right trying to squeeze a few extra dollars out of them just because one or two reps are misinformed.


----------



## ahpeste

I dont think 20-25% off discount would hurt their business, not a bit! I dont feel bad because I know they are making tons of money..Nordies or Ugg.


----------



## Swanky

*Nords offers price matching*, all they have to say is no.
If someone else is offering 25% off Uggs then I don't see any harm in asking Nords if they will.
Again, all they have to say is no.  It's not like it's theft


----------



## FabulousDiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Macy's doesn't carry them? No where? Are you sure? Even my Dillard's carries them . . . seems like everyone does!


 

I am pretty sure Macys at Somerset Mall in Troy, MI sells UGGS.  I have bought a pair from there before, but it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## lovebeibei

*DesigningStyle*: that might have been a good argument, except that there are macy's that sell UGGs. 
if you know you're raining on someone's parade, then why do it? 
like Swanky and the other ladies said, all they have to do is say no. no one is forcing anyone to do anything. no SA will get "reprimanded." no worries.


----------



## muigee

DesigningStyle said:


> Well, ladies and gents, we all know that Macy's does not carry Ugg. Does it really sit well with your conscience to have sales associates price match on an item that you know they don't carry? I feel terrible that tPF members are doing this. The Nordstrom's SAs are going to get in reprimanded by their bosses.
> 
> A deal is a deal, but it is unethical to knowingly take advantage of the SAs and request or take this discount. I am guessing that if you are okay doing this then you too are okay to take the $20 when the cashier mistakenly gives you the wrong change.
> 
> Sorry to rain on your parade but it sickens me that my fellow humans are willing to do this for a discount for a pair of shoes. *It is just wrong.*




Seriously do not judge what other people do, you act as if your all high and mighty. Have you never asked a sales associate for a discount? Isn't it the same as asking for a discount when you find a hole in the shirt you want to purchase? Anyways during that time others didn't have to say MACYS, they could have said Bloomingdales for the price match of $25 off 100, and it is up to the representative.


----------



## frugalfashion55

Here's another way to think about it. Ugg sells to Nordstrom at price X... Nordstrom sells to us at price X + Z. They offer "on sale" or price match "on sale" at price X + Y, where Y < Z. Nordstrom is STILL making a profit- if their policies were going to hurt their bottom line (aka if they were going to lose money) there is NO WAY they would offer sales or price matching. Further, price matching is another way to secure return customers, who will also buy full price items. 

Any way you cut it, Nordstrom profits. Nordstrom wants to make money and they would never offer an option in which they would stand to lose money. NEVER! hahaha so price matching, coupon codes, whatever- we think we are being smart and savvy (which we are!) but we're still playing into their game. Nordstrom will always come out on top. (until they don't, and then they go out of business...)



I've been studying too much :weird:


----------



## bridget*m

From a philosophical standpoint, the argument that "nords has an incredible markup and is still making money" doesn't cut it, if the question is whether or not this is this is ethically ok to do. Some people view it as lying to get a discount and some people don't see it as lying (presuming macys does not carry uggs). Just my two cents.


----------



## xxsillyx

ok.. moving right along to the next deal....


----------



## siworae

Some Macy's locations carry Uggs... well, at least they used to in my area.  I remember looking at a pair last year during the F&F sale, but didn't buy them because I didn't really *need* them.  I haven't really been shopping in the shoe dept. at any Macy's in my area lately, so I can't confirm what brands they carry.  It certainly varies, depending on location, though.  

I know it's probably harder to price match online because they don't have Uggs on their website.  I think it's worth a try... no harm done, and the worst Nordie's can do is say no.


----------



## calisteph6

My friend works for Ugg and their profit margin is about 28%.  They have 2 outlet stores in Cali that I know of, one in camarillo and one in ventura that is where the stuff that didn't sell at the outlet goes.


----------



## Swanky

Hey!
Let's get back on track here.  
Please continue to post DEALS & STEALS about UGGS in this thread.

:back2topic:​


----------



## kelkirk

City Sports has a 25% code that works on Uggs:  FRIENDS2010

http://www.citysports.com/Default.aspx


----------



## kelkirk

kelkirk said:


> City Sports has a 25% code that works on Uggs:  FRIENDS2010
> 
> http://www.citysports.com/Default.aspx




Nordie's is PMing since City Sports is an authorized retailer.  Just got another pair of bailey buttons.  Now I'm indefinitely bannnnned!!


----------



## kururu

thanks, kelkirk!!!
got grey tall ugg~~!!


----------



## thaithai

Thanks for the code kelkirk! I spoke to Virginia at Nordstrom and she price matched without a problem. I just ordered Dakota's for a Christmas gift to my mom. She'll be thrilled.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I just got Jessica K and she verified the authorized dealer, the promo code itself and the fact that Citysports does indeed sell Ugg. I was getting the kids so I was not sure she would PM since CitySports doesn't carry kids. She did and I got Baily Button Triples and some Slippers for $159 shipped! Thanks for the heads up on the FF code!


----------



## Meeko

Thanks Kelkirk! I got Nordies to PM for a pair of Kids Bailey Button Triples in Gray!


----------



## MikaelaN

Woohoo! Got Nordstrom to PM Citysports for 2 pairs of Classic Talls. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## motofanka

How do you make them to PM, you call and tell what other sites have?
Is there a topic about it?
Thanks


----------



## Swanky

This topic  Just read back a few pages.


----------



## lovebeibei

the code isn't working on uggs for me. is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## lovebeibei

^^it actually isn't working on anything for me, not just uggs. just tried on a random pair of shoes, and it didn't take anything off.


----------



## akashopaholic

:cry: I just missed everything...Nordie's wont' PM citysports or onlineshoes.com! Can anyone help me find a pair of Dakota's on sale??? They're for a X'mas present!


----------



## HT629

lovebeibei said:


> ^^it actually isn't working on anything for me, not just uggs. just tried on a random pair of shoes, and it didn't take anything off.


 
I got this problem too...anyone know what happen?? expired??


----------



## Ilovebags25

I missed it  I'm dying for a classic short chestnut!


----------



## kalodie1

6pm.com has cardys and classic knits for $70 and free shipping.


----------



## xxsillyx

Not as good as the 25% off from this morning but fleecefootwear.com have 15% off regular price uggs with code blackfriday15 or 10% off of sale uggs with code uggsale10 .


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

can anyone confirm fleecefootwear as authentic?


----------



## special20

Yes! It is on UGG's authorized on-line retailers list.


----------



## balla123

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor

the ugg authorized stores aren't even loading


----------



## ensoleillement

I tried many many times to get nordstrom to PM but gave up on the Macy F&F deal. Just did a live chat to PM the city sports 25% off deal. Got Amanda B. and ABSOLUTELY no questions asked, NONE. She adjusted my order to give me a credit in less than 2 minutes, didn't even ask for the code.

Amanda B:  Thank you for your inquiry! I am happy to assist you with your order. May I have your order number, please?
me:  Order Number: #########
Amanda B:  Thank you! One moment, please.
me:  I placed this order a couple of days ago and just learned that city sports is offering 25% off on uggs
me:  would you be able to adjust my order to price match?
Amanda B:  Thank you for waiting. I have found your order. I am happy to adjust the amount for both your boots for you. It will just be another moment, please.
Amanda B:  Thank you again for your patience. I have issued a credit for $62.48 to your Visa card ending in 3754. You should see this credit posted on your next billing statement according to your bank's billing cycle.

End of the story, credit posted.. 

Thanks for posting the deal kelkirk. Ladies keep trying, it should work. This is a legit deal!!


----------



## 01addictt

anyone know of a site thats similar to fleecefootwear.com that ships to canada, fleecefootwear dont ship internationally


----------



## harlem_cutie

my navy Uggs for $125 were delivered today from Cleanline Surf. Love them! The packaging was great and the shipping was timely and what a deal!


----------



## wannabelyn

Can't get anyone to price match citysports on a kids style I want to buy as the same style must be carried by citysports it seems. Wonder if I should just keep trying.


----------



## lovebeibei

xxsillyx said:


> Not as good as the 25% off from this morning but fleecefootwear.com have 15% off regular price uggs with code blackfriday15 or 10% off of sale uggs with code uggsale10 .



got nordstrom to PM for this deal!! thank you! $162 shipped for bailey button triplet 

the citysports deal expired, just fyi


----------



## Cheryl

I got Nordies to PM this deal tonight also, I got a pair of Cardy Knit Boots for $105!!


----------



## krazydaisy

does nordstrom only price match if it's same size and color?


----------



## Cheryl

She asked me which boots i wanted, I linked her, She asked what size and color and i told her, They didnt have my size on the other site but she took it anyway.


----------



## bebeey

_xxxx
please do not ask authenticity questions in this thread._


----------



## blinchik

No, these are fake.


----------



## blinchik

Darn, I can't believe I missed all these deals. This is just sad. I've been trying to price match my order for 3 days and I completely missed out on citi code because I was away from my computer today   I need to buy 3 pairs of UGGS for birthday gifts, is there any other code that works?


----------



## bargainfinder

Lord & Taylor is having F&F 25% off right now and carry Uggs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*This LORD & TAYLOR Savings Card excludes: Ugg*


----------



## purselover30

would anyone know when berg's started to mark down they uggs.thanks


----------



## Swanky

Do they price match IN store?
I'm going to Nords today, would love to just bring a pair home w/ me.


----------



## ardj102

20% off UGGS at Cusp. Prices as marked.

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subc...ine/shoes/bootsbooties&designer=UGG+Australia


----------



## AbbytheBT

Dang: The Lord & Taylor Instore pass specifically excludes Uggs.


----------



## AbbytheBT

OMG - am flipping out-- just tried for a PM with Nordies on with the fleecefootwear.com site and.........................  UGG TOOK OFF ALL THE "official" ONLINE RETAILERS EXCEPT NORDIES.

So the CS person said "No Way" -- only Nordies authorized for *any* online sales.


----------



## kelkirk

AbbytheBT said:


> OMG - am flipping out-- just tried for a PM with Nordies on with the fleecefootwear.com site and.........................  UGG TOOK OFF ALL THE "official" ONLINE RETAILERS EXCEPT NORDIES.
> 
> So the CS person said "No Way" -- only Nordies authorized for *any* online sales.




Omg you're right!!!  That's CRAZY!  I wonder why they would do that?!?!


----------



## Windelynn

ive seen uggs at costco for around 160....short and medium.


----------



## glamorioustasha

kelkirk said:


> Omg you're right!!! That's CRAZY! I wonder why they would do that?!?!


 
WOW


----------



## brownmom2287

Berks shoes has 20% Uggs.


----------



## bagachondriac

^^ I didn't see the sale on their website. Is there a code? Thanks!


----------



## photoshopgrl

FYI!

Carrie S: Yes we are but our webpage showing the online retailers is currently being updated
Cristina: Okay because it's causing some conflict with Nordstrom doing a price match for your boots.
Carrie S: I apologize for the inconvenience.
Carrie S: Please check again in a couple of hours for the list.


----------



## limeridge

ardj102 said:


> 20% off UGGS at Cusp. Prices as marked.
> 
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subc...ine/shoes/bootsbooties&designer=UGG+Australia



authorized?

That authorized retailer page wouldn't load. Any idea?


----------



## limeridge

brownmom2287 said:


> Berks shoes has 20% Uggs.



Any codes? Didn't see the discount


----------



## glamorioustasha

limeridge said:


> authorized?
> 
> That authorized retailer page wouldn't load. Any idea?


 
Yes this is ...its Neiman Marcus


----------



## AbbytheBT

^^^ Ahh!! - ur a luv to check photoshopgrl and post.  
Was beginning suspect Nordies of that evil Monopoly/Cartel strategy from business school to put those other small, yet authorized retailers out of business ..............


----------



## limeridge

glamorioustasha said:


> Yes this is ...its Neiman Marcus



Thanks! Just figure it out.

Why other people are not excited about this?

Hope there's no tax for shipping to NY. Will find it out to decide if I will jump.


----------



## ardj102

^ yup, its neimans.

And i think its because just a couple of days ago, people were able to get it for 25% off and also, they have limited stock/sizes available.


----------



## akashopaholic

Found these Ugg Dakota's on sale 20% off free shipping and no tax. Nordstroms won't PM because they said they're not an authorized dealer 

http://www.shoes.com/Shopping/ProductDetails.aspx?p=EC1061547&pg=5044150


----------



## janet123

THX~~


----------



## AbbytheBT

photoshopgrl said:


> FYI!
> 
> Carrie S: Yes we are but our webpage showing the online retailers is currently being updated
> Cristina: Okay because it's causing some conflict with Nordstrom doing a price match for your boots.
> Carrie S: I apologize for the inconvenience.
> Carrie S: Please check again in a couple of hours for the list.



 Authorized on-line retailer page is reloaded


----------



## julz0__o

I need to codes!! please helpp asap


----------



## DC-Cutie

Berk's 20% off USE Coupon code *UGGDEC*
 Exp Dec 13th


----------



## julz0__o

thanks


----------



## limeridge

DC-Cutie said:


> Berk's 20% off USE Coupon code *UGGDEC*
> Exp Dec 13th



I only found Berkstore.com an authorized dealer, not birkshoes. Am I missing sth?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Berkstore.com is the same as Berk's


----------



## AbbytheBT

Just PMed with Nordies for this deal at www.fleecefootwear.com for 15% off on any UGGS with code BLACKFRIDAY15.

Used PM only because gift for mom that may need return/exchange, etc.  - Otherwise great deal from site as free ship and no sales tax in Oregon.


----------



## motofanka

CUSP by Neiman Marcus has sale 20% off UGGs 

_xxxx please do not link thru another site._


----------



## motofanka

DC-Cutie said:


> Berk's 20% off USE Coupon code *UGGDEC*
> Exp Dec 13th



I got an error: Invalid Coupon Code


----------



## ensoleillement

Lord and Taylor is having their F&F 25% through 12/14. the fine prints exclude ugg but my friend got SA to PM, she probably didn't check the actual coupon but went with the banner on the website. Worth a try.

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/store....ylor&tag=sem&gclid=CL_rw4vv3aUCFQ687QodrTVc1g

http://lt.lordandtaylor.us/ltdocs/coupons/DECfriendsHPcoupFA10.pdf


----------



## blinchik

what happened to cusp boots? There were so many on sale this morning but now they are not coming up in search. They couldn't be sold out, no way

Never mind, their search is broken


----------



## motofanka

akashopaholic said:


> Found these Ugg Dakota's on sale 20% off free shipping and no tax. Nordstroms won't PM because they said they're not an authorized dealer
> 
> http://www.shoes.com/Shopping/ProductDetails.aspx?p=EC1061547&pg=5044150




Shoes.com is authorized dealer according to UGG official site.


----------



## supersuper3074

Amazon.com offers the *x spam x* in Chestnut or Chocolate for $59.50 with free shipping.
Looks great, right?


----------



## Swanky

This is an UGGS thread only please.


----------



## julz0__o

i need two more uggs boots any codes?


----------



## Kishechka

Thanks DC-CUTIE!

Just wondering if any one ordered these. I was able to put them in my cart but on the front page of the uggs it says:

*Ugg*: If you are reading this, then we are sold out.


----------



## AbbytheBT

Kishechka said:


> Thanks DC-CUTIE!
> 
> Just wondering if any one ordered these. I was able to put them in my cart but on the front page of the uggs it says:
> 
> *Ugg*: If you are reading this, then we are sold out.


 -- It's a joke! ... but I guess Berk's doesn't know what serious shoppers we PFers are ......


----------



## motofanka

Found 10% off code *WELCOME10* that works on UGGs bare necessities


----------



## Talinder

Cardy boots for $95 (free shipping/returns) at Neiman Marcus: White Sand, Tawny Brown, and Soothing Sea
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod112630064&eItemId=prod112630064&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=search.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dugg%252Bcrochet%2526_requestid%253D5030


----------



## akakak

South Moon Under is offering a $50 groupon for $25. You can use it online and they sell Uggs!  It is thru the Washington DC groupon site


----------



## motofanka

6pm.com has 50% off 3 UGG styles (8 colors) linky


----------



## Fairlady_300zx

Just want to know is Berk's an authorized dealer for UGG? Thanks!


----------



## Kishechka

AbbytheBT said:


> -- It's a joke! ... but I guess Berk's doesn't know what serious shoppers we PFers are ......


 
I wondered about that - Now I feel silly 

*Fairlady* - Yes - UGG Australia lists them as an authorized online retailer.


----------



## uneedgumbylove

akakak said:


> South Moon Under is offering a $50 groupon for $25. You can use it online and they sell Uggs!  It is thru the Washington DC groupon site



South Moon Under has a coupon (RETAILMENOT01) for 15% off. Their website doesn't allow you to stack coupons. So I'm not sure if the Groupon and coupon code can work together. I was thinking about calling and trying to do a phone order using both but I haven't bought the Groupon and don't want to buy it unless I know for sure I can stack them. Has anyone tried to use the Groupon and a coupon code together? Has it worked out for you?


----------



## Sassy

Kishechka said:


> I wondered about that - Now I feel silly
> 
> *Fairlady* - Yes - UGG Australia lists them as an authorized online retailer.


 
I think berkstore.com is listed as an online retailer but not berkshoes.com-- I don't know if they are the same site.


----------



## patsyesq

Does anyone have a code -other than free shipping- for the official ugg australia site?


----------



## cgui

^ I"ve never seen a coupon code for the ugg australia site. Only FS codes.

Classic Tall in Sand ONLY $135 at Snow River http://www.snowriver.com/UGG-Classic-Tall-Womens-Boots-pr-101964.html 

You can get them (the ones I listed above) even cheaper (~$121), if you purchase them at Online Shoes.com and then show OnlineShoes the price at Snow River. Online Shoes will refund you 110% of the difference.

Both e-retailers are on the authorized list on ugg australia.

It's probably possible that you can PM the $135-Snow River to Nordies but I'm not so sure about the ones at onlineshoes.com.

Credit: Takasniper from slickdeals


----------



## blinchik

Finally ordered UGGs I needed, the only one I had to pay full price on was Tall Classic Bomber boot as it's only available on zappos and I don't believe they price match. But that style is gorgeous.  Nordstrom price matched cusp and even Lord and Taylor 25% off, but I got the same discount at fleecefootwear.com because they don't charge tax (and they ship faster).  I just hope everything fits.


----------



## Charlie Lush

_again, please do not ask authenticity questions here._


----------



## DC-Cutie

Charlie Lush said:


> x
> So my fiancee's sister wanted to buy a pair of uggs, but i wanted to ask you guys if this website is legit, or if its a fake website.. let me know ladies! thanks!



no, everything about that site screams FAKE.

Here is a listing of authorized sellers:

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor


----------



## Charlie Lush

thank you so much!


----------



## uneedgumbylove

cgui said:


> Classic Tall in Sand ONLY $135 at Snow River http://www.snowriver.com/UGG-Classic-Tall-Womens-Boots-pr-101964.html
> 
> You can get them (the ones I listed above) even cheaper (~$121), if you purchase them at Online Shoes.com and then show OnlineShoes the price at Snow River. Online Shoes will refund you 110% of the difference.
> 
> Both e-retailers are on the authorized list on ugg australia.
> 
> It's probably possible that you can PM the $135-Snow River to Nordies but I'm not so sure about the ones at onlineshoes.com.
> 
> Credit: Takasniper from slickdeals



Does anyone know if onlineshoes.com will price match a color other than sand for the Snow River price? I thought I'd ask cause I really want black Ugg's, but I'll take sand if I really have to.


----------



## bagachondriac

*Let's Go Clothing....15% Off Your Entire Purchase 

http://www.letsgoclothing.com/index.php*

*
Discount taken at checkout/No Code*


----------



## bagachondriac

*UGG Montclair Shearling Boot Retail $200/With 30% Off Code Only $139

Code: B38222
Valid Through 12/12



http://www.territoryahead.com/jump....CT&path=1,2,5,725&iProductID=9538&sortBy=Sort by&page=1&onePage=*


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Nice deal on Roslynn's

http://www.footwearetc.com/Womens-S...Roslyyn-1889-Shadow-Grey-Suede-Sheepskin.html


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Neiman Marcus has Cardy Crochet Button Boots Three colors $95.00
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&rte=search.jhtml%3FN%3D601%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## redgirl3

To any ladies who ordered from Nordstrom...I ordered the bailey buttons in chestnut in big kids size 6...I received 2 LEFT boots!! lmao...one in a size 5 and one in a size 6..WTF?  All I could do was laugh...I immediately called and the Nordies rep was falling over herself apologizing..she said to send them back and she was putting in an order for another pair..just wanted you guys to be on the lookout..YOU may be receiving 2 RIGHT boots in a size 5 and a size 6...LOL...hopefully I get a left and a right size 6 in a couple of days!


----------



## gators

^^i bought a pair of uggs last week at nordstroms and the sa checking me out checked the boots and they were 2 left feet.  He immediately went and grabbed another pair from the back, but Like redgirl3 said....check your boots when you receive them.  Luckily, I was purchasing these in person so the exchange was easy.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Footwear.com (authorized seller) is offering free shipping and no tax on UGG orders over $60.00 and has a few deals...I ordered a pair from them last year and was completely satisfied with my order.

http://www.footwearetc.com/Womens-S...ralia-Womens-Bipster-5618-Chestnut-Suede.html 
$64.95

http://www.footwearetc.com/Womens-S...ns-Roslynn-1889-Espresso-Suede-Sheepskin.html
$111

http://www.footwearetc.com/Womens-S...assic-Tall-5866-Marbled-Copper-Sheepskin.html
$139

http://www.footwearetc.com/Womens-S...on-Metallic-Logo-5809-Chestnut-Sheepskin.html
$129


----------



## curlsjang

The grey cardy boots don't seem to be on sale anywhere.


----------



## skyqueen

redgirl3 said:


> To any ladies who ordered from Nordstrom...I ordered the bailey buttons in chestnut in big kids size 6...I received 2 LEFT boots!! lmao...one in a size 5 and one in a size 6..WTF?  All I could do was laugh...I immediately called and the Nordies rep was falling over herself apologizing..she said to send them back and she was putting in an order for another pair..just wanted you guys to be on the lookout..YOU may be receiving 2 RIGHT boots in a size 5 and a size 6...LOL...hopefully I get a left and a right size 6 in a couple of days!


 Sorry, RedGirl, but I had to laugh...this reminds me of the movie "Best in Show"!


----------



## suszalwaze

has anyone seen uggs on sale/marked down after christmas? just wondering if it's best to wait for the after christmas sales.


----------



## lovebeibei

^the classic styles won't be. stock is actually usually depleted after christmas. but some past season styles and non-permanent colors may be marked down later on


----------



## limeridge

From slickdeals:
20% Off at City Sports Includes Ugg and North Face
Just got 20% off at City Sports using code CSMONDAY

www.citysports.com [citysports.com]

I got a North Face jacket, and it seemed to work on Uggs too.

These guys had a similar deal last week that ended at 3pm. Not sure when this expires, but I figured I'd pass along.


----------



## Swanky

Wish some of these places had kids' Uggs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Wish some of these places had kids' Uggs.



city sports carries kids..


----------



## Swanky

Really? All I see are women's and men's {?}


----------



## jsg07

Right here... http://www.citysports.com/ugg-kids/Search


----------



## Swanky

Ok thanks!
 When you hover over "Footwear" there's no children's listed.
I want kids' Kensington's  they don't have.


----------



## Meggiee

limeridge said:


> From slickdeals:
> 20% Off at City Sports Includes Ugg and North Face
> Just got 20% off at City Sports using code CSMONDAY
> 
> www.citysports.com [citysports.com]
> 
> I got a North Face jacket, and it seemed to work on Uggs too.
> 
> These guys had a similar deal last week that ended at 3pm. Not sure when this expires, but I figured I'd pass along.




Thank you!  I just purchased the Classic Short for $112.


----------



## julietayq

the code works and i just placed my order.
I used to live by Harvard Square and shopped at Berk's all the time.
nice store and authentic shoes.



DC-Cutie said:


> Berk's 20% off USE Coupon code *UGGDEC*
> Exp Dec 13th


----------



## my3boys

Nordstrom matched the City Sport price and free shipping.  Ordered a pair of classic short in chestnut. Total 111.96. Thanks for all of these posts.


----------



## limeridge

someone just reported the code is not working on UGG anymore at citysport.


----------



## kururu

citysports code... try CSFRIENDS


----------



## myztic

nordstrom matched citysports coupon code csfriends. I purchased a pair of classic tall uggs in black. Price was 144. I paid 15 dollars for shipping because I need them by Friday (UPS 2 day shipping) so my total came out to $173
I think in stores I have seen them for 180 (but still have to add tax into that)

Thanks kururu for the coupon code!


----------



## chloeficent

konasports.com 15% off uggs on selct styles only with code KSUGG15


----------



## bagachondriac

I tried this on the UGG leather clog, but no discount was taken. UGG is not included in the list of excluded brands, so I'm not certain why it didn't work for me!

http://www.konasports.com/search.aspx?find=UGG

*Online Only* 25% Off Almost Everything Sale Excludes: Billabong, Nixon, Surf Shop, Bike Shop, Olukai, Skate Shop, All Sheepskin, Drop Ship & Over Sized Items.. Ends Friday December 24th

PROMOTION CODE: SANTACRAZY


----------



## ardj102

bagachondriac said:


> *Online Only* 25% Off Almost Everything Sale Excludes: Billabong, Nixon, Surf Shop, Bike Shop, Olukai, Skate Shop, *All Sheepskin*, Drop Ship & Over Sized Items.. Ends Friday December 24th
> 
> PROMOTION CODE: SANTACRAZY



i think uggs are excluded because its sheepskin? I tried it on a classic short boot and it wont work.


----------



## bagachondriac

ardj102 said:


> i think uggs are excluded because its sheepskin? I tried it on a classic short boot and it wont work.


 

I was thinking the same thing, and that's why I tried it out on the leather clog. I guess I could email them to clarify, but I already bought the UGG boot I needed as a gift from Zappos at full price yesterday.....DARN IT!!


----------



## bagachondriac




----------



## wannabelyn

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ok thanks!
> When you hover over "Footwear" there's no children's listed.
> I want kids' Kensington's  they don't have.



same

i couldn't get nordstrom to price match citysports on kensington kids


----------



## bagachondriac

*I just noticed that I didn't post the website on my last post (#2887). Sorry about that. It's  http://www.konasports.com*


----------



## originallyxelle

does anyone know how long the csfriends code will last? i dont know if i should just buy it off city sports or wait until nordies is back at 7am eastern


----------



## bagachondriac

*$25 Off Select UGG boots...*


*http://www.pegasusshoes.com/UGG_Sale_C5604.cfm*


----------



## motofanka

Tilly has sale on a few styles:

UGG Classic Tall Bomber Womens Boots  $160
UGG Delaine Womens Boots $130
UGG Kenly Womens Boots $150 (for chestnut color only)
UGG Fringe Cardy Womens Boots $120


----------



## retrofaxie

where can i get the tall bomber in black 7 on sale? tia


----------



## kururu

originallyxelle said:


> does anyone know how long the csfriends code will last? i dont know if i should just buy it off city sports or wait until nordies is back at 7am eastern


 
ends today


----------



## smartandfab

julietayq said:


> the code works and i just placed my order.
> I used to live by Harvard Square and shopped at Berk's all the time.
> nice store and authentic shoes.


 
Just used the code and scored a great Xmas present. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## originallyxelle

I went through 3 live reps who told me it had to end in .87 or whatever for the code to work which was ridic. She said it was stated on the site.
I finally called a rep because I got so frustrated. Ended up being able to get the stain repellant and cleaner plus the tall chestnut uggs for about 175.


----------



## brodiesmom

i was able to price match with citysports code csfriends with no issues @ nordies! thanks for posting these deals, everyone! my papa will be happy with his ugg slippers for christmas!


----------



## kwikspice

i tried to match citysports and nords said they dont price match codes unless its on the website available for everyone to see! (((


----------



## LorraineRain

I used saks mystery saving event for the price match, they did not even ask me for the 20% off code, in fact i just received 10% off code by email. and saks carrying the same styles as nordstrom I guess.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Any deals today ???? TIA


----------



## jiffer

I saw on 6pm.com they have the cable knit strip boots on sale for $56


----------



## kururu

citysports.com
only 1 item 25% off
code is IMBACK


----------



## savvy23

^^Thanks.  Officially makes it 3 pairs this season with all the codes!


----------



## dactful

thank you so much kururu, I was able to PM with Nordies yay!


----------



## whitepearl86

thank you!!!!!! i finally ordered short black uggs for $111 shipped!


----------



## LorraineRain

may i ask why people rather pm Nordies for price match than buy it direct from citysports ?


----------



## bagachondriac

*Berk shoes was down all day due to a virus, however their site is again working!

Save 20% USE Coupon code UGGDEC 
Offer Expires: Now-Nov
Dec 19th 

http://www.berkshoes.com/*


----------



## sarasmom

even if citysports is out of the size, will nordies price match? i need girls uggs.


----------



## LVOE Fab

I was able to price match with citysports code 'IMBACK' @Nordies. It didn't work when I tried livechat but finally work when I called directly. Thanks for posting the code


----------



## DC-Cutie

LorraineRain said:


> may i ask why people rather pm Nordies for price match than buy it direct from citysports ?



easy return if you don't have a City Sport in your area
Nordstrom notes


----------



## Mousse

Has anyone seen the Ugg Copper 2009 winter boots size 8 (short or tall) for a good deal? Don't want to buy on the bay because there are too many fakes. I tried a pair at the Rack in Palo Alto a few months ago for $99 and I am kicking myself for not buying them.


----------



## shorty0527

kururu said:


> citysports.com
> only 1 item 25% off
> code is IMBACK


 
does anyone know when this code expires?


----------



## savvy23

^^not sure!  Had to order short Gray UGGS asap.  Got them for $105.  BUY NOW!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC-Cutie said:


> easy return if you don't have a City Sport in your area
> Nordstrom notes


And Nordstrom's return policy is amazing!!


----------



## motofanka

bagachondriac said:


> *Berk shoes was down all day due to a virus, however their site is again working!
> 
> Save 20% USE Coupon code UGGDEC
> Offer Expires: Now-Nov
> Dec 19th
> 
> http://www.berkshoes.com/*



The store is not listed on UGG's site as authorized store...


----------



## bagachondriac

motofanka said:


> The store is not listed on UGG's site as authorized store...


 
Are they not one in the same?? I ask because if you look at both websites, they both have a location at 50 JFK St., Cambridge, MA!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, people...  Berks Shoes is an authorized Uggs dealer.


----------



## balla123

http://www.berkshoes.com/ doesn't load anymore..plus its not an authorized seller

edit: http://berkstore.com/ is authorized...and the name of this site is Berk-Store


----------



## whitepearl86

balla123 said:


> http://www.berkshoes.com/ doesn't load anymore..plus its not an authorized seller
> 
> edit: http://berkstore.com/ is authorized...and the name of this site is Berk-Store


 so r u saying we bought fake uggs?


----------



## FairyBag

Yikes. 
That Berk website has been advertised on this forum for quite some time now.
Just makes me think someone on the forum was advertising a fake website to steal credit card info.

Check your credits cards guys.


----------



## shesnochill

kururu said:


> citysports.com
> only 1 item 25% off
> code is IMBACK



A-W-E-S-O-M-E!

Thanks for sharing! Xo


----------



## mochii

can i price match with nordies again?

b/c i have priced match with nordies for citysports' 20% off before

is that possible to do it again for the 25% off?

anyway, it is within the 2 weeks' policy


----------



## lilwickitwitch

The Jimmy Choo Uggs are on sale for 50% off today only at footcandyshoes.com


----------



## bagachondriac

FairyBag said:


> Yikes.
> That Berk website has been advertised on this forum for quite some time now.
> Just makes me think someone on the forum was advertising a fake website to steal credit card info.
> 
> Check your credits cards guys.


 

There have been several of us seasoned tPFers who have posted Berks Shoes sales, and I can assure you that we've not done it to steal credit card info!!! They have the very same street address in Cambridge, MA as does Berkstore.com! Also, DC-Cutie has stated numerous times that they are a legit website....and I trust DC-Cutie!  This needs to be settled because I certainly don't want to post sale info on a site that isn't on the up and up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

FairyBag said:


> Yikes.
> That Berk website has been advertised on this forum for quite some time now.
> Just makes me think someone on the forum was advertising a fake website to steal credit card info.
> 
> Check your credits cards guys.



you have got to be kidding, right?  Please tell me you're not serious...


----------



## bagachondriac

DC-Cutie said:


> you have got to be kidding, right? Please tell me you're not serious...


 

I'm with you DC!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I've ordered at least four pairs of Uggs from berkshoes.com. They are definitely legit!


----------



## photoshopgrl

I shot berkstore an email to clear it up!

Hi Cristina,
You may be the person I spoke to on the phone earlier. Berkshoes.com is a
sight from which you can order from. You can also call them direct at the
store in Cambridge, Ma at 617-492-9511 if you have any further questions
with them! We also carry a lot of the same brands/styles as them, so if
there is anything that they can't help you with, feel free to call our
direct line in Providence at 401-831-0174.
Thanks!
Caitlin @ Berk's


----------



## cordy

I just got Nordstroms to price match the CitySports.com discount. No problems at all. FYI, I used the online chat function. Thanks for the original post about it!


----------



## coin

I had purchased several UGG slippers from Berks Shoes. They are not fakes. The only problem of this website is that they cannot fulfill the order requirement at once. My order always been separated in several shipment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

20% off using code: *stylewatch*

at Madison Los Angeles: http://madisonlosangeles.com/UGG-Australia/


----------



## purselover30

DC-Cutie said:


> you have got to be kidding, right? Please tell me you're not serious...


 
lol... dc-cutie this is super funny


----------



## purselover30

Have anyone seen the ugg "boo" boots (infants/toddlers)
 on sale


----------



## safari88

Thanks for the code. And I got the priced matched with nordie. ..


----------



## Embratt

Thanks for posting the citysports 25%. Nordies price matched through online chat! Came to $104.96 for classic shorts!


----------



## bagachondriac

purselover30 said:


> Have anyone seen the ugg "boo" boots (infants/toddlers)
> on sale


 

Love your avatar purselover! She is adorable!!!!!


----------



## purselover30

bagachondriac said:


> Love your avatar purselover! She is adorable!!!!!


 
Thanks Hun!!! Love yours too!!! It calms me with all this snow and cold weather im getting..... one day i will be able to enjoy that weather all year long... Happy Holidays


----------



## purselover30

davidz.com
has sunset II in brown/chestnut size 5 only for $69.00
and tall lepord. ones for $109. size 6 or 7 only


----------



## balla123

whitepearl86 said:


> so r u saying we bought fake uggs?



if you check ugg authorized reseller list on the UGG site,  http://berkstore.com/ is authorized...and the name of this site is Berk-Store 

BUT!!!!!!!

http://www.berkshoes.com/ is NOT on the authorized reseller list on the UGG site and the name of this site is Berk-Shoes

PS- http://www.berkshoes.com/ loads up now.


----------



## wannabelyn

neiman marcus has 30% off selected ugg boots. I really want the kids kensington but NM doesn't carry them.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Z&filter1Value=UGG Australia&filterOverride=0


----------



## candlee

_xxx this is not an authenticity questions thread - deals ONLY please_


----------



## bagachondriac

balla123 said:


> if you check ugg authorized reseller list on the UGG site, http://berkstore.com/ is authorized...and the name of this site is Berk-Store
> 
> BUT!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.berkshoes.com/ is NOT on the authorized reseller list on the UGG site and the name of this site is Berk-Shoes
> 
> PS- http://www.berkshoes.com/ loads up now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

candlee said:


> http://www.bootsellhot.com/   Has ugg boots cheap.  Has anyone ever bought from this website?



all I needed was 2 seconds to look at the site - no.  these are fakes


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagachondriac said:


>



amen and hallelujah!

* For the last time: BERK'S SHOES (http://www.berkshoes.com/) located in Cambridge, Mass is an authorized Ugg dealer
*


----------



## candlee

DC-Cutie said:


> all I needed was 2 seconds to look at the site - no.  these are fakes


that is what I was wondering.  thank you ~DC-Cutie


----------



## ilu333

Thank You! I just got Nordies to PM the Cardy even though it's not exactly the color with metallic one. I was able to do pick up in store to save on shipping too. Awesome Deal $106.XX including tax.


----------



## DD Wan




----------



## cooljul

Nordstrom's price matched the cardys for me for $66.50!  They price matched ones in black.  I provided the link to these aqua ones that are 30% off at Neimans.  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod112630064  I have been wanting these for some time!


----------



## sassygirlzrock

cooljul said:


> Nordstrom's price matched the cardys for me for $66.50!  They price matched ones in black.  I provided the link to these aqua ones that are 30% off at Neimans.  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod112630064  I have been wanting these for some time!



How did you get the 66.50 price, The NM site says 95. something or is it an additional 30 % off that/,. AND how in the heck did you get them to match the black ones. They always tell me it has to be the same color
(good for you!!!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

sassygirlzrock said:


> How did you get the 66.50 price, The NM site says 95. something or is it an additional 30 % off that/,. AND how in the heck did you get them to match the black ones. They always tell me it has to be the same color
> (good for you!!!)



30% off $95 is 66.50.... The price is reflected in the shopping card


----------



## sassygirlzrock

Thanks Dc-cutie! I just got Nordies to price match the black ones, they must have been wanting the sale. HOT DOG 78.30 shipped for the black cardys. Merry Christmas to me!!!!


----------



## ilu333

OMG This is awsome! I just did live chat with Nordies again after the other member posted about the cardy for $66. I was able to get it the grey for that price too! The price came to $72.32 with tax. I guess I'll have to cancel my previous order for $106. This is the best deal yet!!

Thanks to all for the tips !!!


----------



## itilliee

damn i just tried and it didnt work.


----------



## Jaz

No luck here either


----------



## axewoman

I managed to get Nordies to price match a black/gold pair with free shipping. Whohoo!!


----------



## doodledoo

Got the grey pair for $78.49!!! thank you ladies!


----------



## VSalt

i got the grey cardy for $66.50 before tax too!  Diana S. helped me and didn't even ask for a website link.  She just asked what the price Neiman Marcus was offering them for!!!  eeeeekkkk.  although, she wouldn't let me do in-store pick-up, but i did still receive free shipping.


----------



## AmbitiousJ

I have three questions about price matching because the uggs I want which are the ugg brantling are on sale at citysports

Question 1 - Can nordstrom price match the price that they are discounted for at citysports?

Question 2 - Can nordstrom price match both the discounted price and the 25% coupon at the same time?

Question 3 - Can nordstrom price match a discounted price from another website and price match a coupon from a different site, or do the price match have to be from the same site?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## FairyBag

AmbitiousJ said:


> I have three questions about price matching because the uggs I want which are the ugg brantling are on sale at citysports
> 
> Question 1 - Can nordstrom price match the price that they are discounted for at citysports?
> 
> Question 2 - Can nordstrom price match both the discounted price and the 25% coupon at the same time?
> 
> Question 3 - Can nordstrom price match a discounted price from another website and price match a coupon from a different site, or do the price match have to be from the same site?
> 
> Thanks in Advance



Debby Downer here. 
The citysports sale is over. It ended yesterday.
Question 1. Yes if it is the same item/same size/available
Question 2. No.
Question 3. Same website. Unless you are doing separate orders.
Cant  combine two different offers on one purchase.


----------



## AmbitiousJ

Thanks *fairybag*


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just pricematched Baileys at Nordstrom with the 25% off code at citysports. I did it about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## lattegirl007

just got nordies to price match!  after tax and shipping it came out to about $80 after tax and shipping but a great deal!  thanks for the tip


----------



## AmbitiousJ

Got nordstrom to price match ugg butte boots! Came up to 180 after tax and free shipping. Thanks for the tips fellow tpf members


----------



## itilliee

harlem_cutie said:


> I just pricematched Baileys at Nordstrom with the 25% off code at citysports. I did it about 30 minutes ago.


didnt it expire yesterdayy?


----------



## sassygirlzrock

VSalt said:


> i got the grey cardy for $66.50 before tax too!  Diana S. helped me and didn't even ask for a website link.  She just asked what the price Neiman Marcus was offering them for!!!  eeeeekkkk.  although, she wouldn't let me do in-store pick-up, but i did still receive free shipping.



UGH I had the same lady, I asked for free shipping and she said it had to be over 100$ even though I had NM free ship code


----------



## mistyknightwin

Great Deal Ladies! I'm still debating on getting a pair....


----------



## harlem_cutie

itilliee said:


> didnt it expire yesterdayy?



I have no idea. I did online chat, asked if they would match and the rep said yes.


----------



## rjttam2008

I got 2 pairs one for me one for my sis for $66.50. Thank you girls.





VSalt said:


> i got the grey cardy for $66.50 before tax too! Diana S. helped me and didn't even ask for a website link. She just asked what the price Neiman Marcus was offering them for!!! eeeeekkkk. although, she wouldn't let me do in-store pick-up, but i did still receive free shipping.


----------



## Jaz

I bought the cardy uggs with the tillys 20% off 3 weeks ago for $111. Price matched tonight with Nordstroms and thanks to $20 note was able to get two pairs for $111!!!!


----------



## Purse_Fan

I also got 2 pairs for $66.50 each. Thank you ladies.  I love TPF.


----------



## Lzamare

Still trying


----------



## NoSnowHere

DC-Cutie said:


> 20% off using code: *stylewatch*
> 
> at Madison Los Angeles: http://madisonlosangeles.com/UGG-Australia/



Thanks so much!!! I got my nordies to price match on classic short boot in black! Yay my first Uggs. I love tPF!


----------



## redfish

Nordies is the best with pm!  And they're great if you exchange in store for different size or color


----------



## liz 1

OMG--thank you ladies!  I just love TPF!  I just ordered my first pair of Uggs from Nordies and used the price match from madison los angeles for 20% off.  I can't wait for them to arrive.  I have to admit I was never a real fan (I like them on other people but thought they made my foot look fat--haha) but I put my daughters on the other day and they are the most comfortable and warm things I have ever had on!!

Now I just need to find a deal on a nice warm down coat!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I got two ugg cardys for $131 free shipping (grey and black/gold)


----------



## votaryvintage

Beyond the Rack has an UGG sale starting this week.  The email says they will be up to 50% off retail.

*xxxxxxxx not allowed*


----------



## glamorioustasha

Any new codes today .. I missed any that was given out over the weekeknd. Not easy attending to a newborn and missing out on these sales..TIA..


----------



## limeridge

liz 1 said:


> OMG--thank you ladies!  I just love TPF!  I just ordered my first pair of Uggs from Nordies and used the price match from madison los angeles for 20% off.  I can't wait for them to arrive.  I have to admit I was never a real fan (I like them on other people but thought they made my foot look fat--haha) but I put my daughters on the other day and they are the most comfortable and warm things I have ever had on!!
> 
> Now I just need to find a deal on a nice warm down coat!!



Never made a price match with Nordies. 
Just worried about tax. I'm in NY,  when I do PM, is there a tax charged? IF yes, I would still go with those online stores located in other states.

Thanks


----------



## liz 1

votaryvintage said:


> Beyond the Rack has an UGG sale starting this week.  The email says they will be up to 50% off retail.
> 
> *xxxxxxxx not allowed*



OMG!!  Can't wait to see what they have/


----------



## liz 1

glamorioustasha said:


> Any new codes today .. I missed any that was given out over the weekeknd. Not easy attending to a newborn and missing out on these sales..TIA..




The code for madisonlosangeles.com still works for 20% off and that is what I used and nordies matched it.  You can get them through Nordstrom or just buy them at Madisonlosangeles.  Either way you can get them for 20% off.  You just have to make sure the style you want is carried by madison in order for Nordstrom to match.  Good Luck.

I have a 2 year old so I know how your online time is limited.  haha  Good Luck!


----------



## Luv2LopeQH

votaryvintage said:


> Beyond the Rack has an UGG sale starting this week.  The email says they will be up to 50% off retail.
> 
> *xxxxxxxx not allowed*




I haven't seen anything about uggs yet & just checked out the site...


----------



## munkeebag81

Yay! I got Nordie to price match the sale at NM.


----------



## akashopaholic

I didn't see an add'l 30% off in my shopping cart?



DC-Cutie said:


> 30% off $95 is 66.50.... The price is reflected in the shopping card


----------



## amybee

My sister tried and succeeded at getting the Baileys discounted through Nordstrom using the Price Match with madison! I was surprised it worked, so it doesn't hurt to try! She did live chat through the Nordstrom website!


----------



## DC-Cutie

akashopaholic said:


> I didn't see an add'l 30% off in my shopping cart?


 
that's because the promo is over


----------



## akashopaholic

Darn it...thanks for the heads up.



DC-Cutie said:


> that's because the promo is over


----------



## votaryvintage

Luv2LopeQH said:


> I haven't seen anything about uggs yet & just checked out the site...



It was the first sale listed in the Sunday email that lists upcoming events. It didn't specify the start date and doesn't list it on the homepage. If I could figure out how to copy the image on my iPhone, I would post it.


----------



## munkeebag81

NM is still having the boot sale till this Thrusday.  However the Cardy is sold out and no longer on the site.  I had a print screen from the other day and the girl at Nordie honored it.  




DC-Cutie said:


> that's because the promo is over


----------



## bagachondriac

* Children's UGG Boots*

*
www.ptoes.com

20% OFF UGG and BOGS*

Hurry and shop on-line NOW or visit either of our 2 convenient locations: 

2205 N. Halsted 773-281-5583
4548 N. Western Ave. 773-878-1122

Limited quantities and free shipping on orders $100 or more.

*All sales final


I just spoke with the store manager who tells me that his store IS an authorized retailer for UGG children's shoes/boots. He also said that the online inventory may not presently be correct, however he updates the site every morning! Should you wish to call, the IL phone # is 773 281-5583.*


----------



## itilliee

bagachondriac said:


> * Children's UGG Boots*
> 
> *
> www.ptoes.com
> 
> 20% OFF UGG and BOGS*
> 
> Hurry and shop on-line NOW or visit either of our 2 convenient locations:
> 
> 2205 N. Halsted 773-281-5583
> 4548 N. Western Ave. 773-878-1122
> 
> Limited quantities and free shipping on orders $100 or more.
> 
> *All sales final
> 
> 
> I just spoke with the store manager who tells me that his store IS an authorized retailer for UGG children's shoes/boots. He also said that the online inventory may not presently be correct, however he updates the site every morning! Should you wish to call, the IL phone # is 773 281-5583.*



anyone doing a price match? its not on the UGGs site so dunno if that manager is trustable.


----------



## bagachondriac

^^ He said that are an authorized retailer....just not in their list of online ones. Perhaps it's just me, but I believe that he was being honest. A call to UGG might clear it up.


----------



## photoshopgrl

The retail store is on the list of authorized retailers. If you do a search in Chicago, Piggy Toes comes up with that address/phone so I'm sure he's being honest. He really needs to get their online shop on the online auth list though.


----------



## NonaSui

I just finished placing an order with Nordstrom through live chat. They price matched no problem. Just gave the gentleman the madisonlosangeles.com and that was that. If you are worried about authenticity I would go with Nordstrom's. 

Thank you to those who posted the deal.


----------



## bagachondriac

photoshopgrl said:


> The retail store is on the list of authorized retailers. If you do a search in Chicago, Piggy Toes comes up with that address/phone so I'm sure he's being honest. He really needs to get their online shop on the online auth list though.


 

You're right! Here's proof.....










<INPUT id=prev_link type=hidden> 
<INPUT id=next_link type=hidden>


----------



## glamorioustasha

anything today..


----------



## RTA

Neiman Marcus online has an extra 25% off Ugg Adirondack boots and the care kit today.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734


----------



## mochii

thank you for posting  

just got the care kit for $15


----------



## rjttam2008

Thank you got me care kit.





RTA said:


> Neiman Marcus online has an extra 25% off Ugg Adirondack boots and the care kit today.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734


----------



## Queen Victoria

Got my care kit.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## pinkswirls514

www.6pm.com is a really good site to go to for uggs and other products. they're inventory and prices are always changing, but some times you can find really good deals! good luck!


----------



## bagachondriac

*https://islandsurf.com

15% Off Orders Over $50......Code:  WINTER15

20% Off Orders Over $100.....Code:  WINTER20

25% Off Orders Over $150.....Code:  WINTER25

Free Shipping On Orders Over $40

I just tried this on UGG boots and it worked!!!!

Sadly, you won't get it by Christmas unless you order by next-day air.*


----------



## WilliamsPrinces

RTA said:


> Neiman Marcus online has an extra 25% off Ugg Adirondack boots and the care kit today.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000672cat36750735cat37030734


 
I did a PM with Shopbop.  $150 out the door!  No tax and free 2 day shipping!


----------



## pinkyberry

Thanks! I got the UGG cleaner kit too for just $15.66 shipped! 
Will definitely come in handy for when it starts to snow!


----------



## retrofaxie

pinkyberry said:


> Thanks! I got the UGG cleaner kit too for just $15.66 shipped!
> Will definitely come in handy for when it starts to snow!



i guess its over cause i dont see it.


----------



## viadolorosa

Question island surf has a pair in size 8, but I am a 9. Do you think I can get away with a smaller size since it conforms to your foot?


----------



## DC-Cutie

viadolorosa said:


> Question island surf has a pair in size 8, but I am a 9. Do you think I can get away with a smaller size since it conforms to your foot?



I size down in all of my uggs, because for me they run a little big


----------



## glamorioustasha

here is a pair of UGG AUSTRALIA LONNIE NYLON PUFFER BOOTS on sale @ SHOPBOP


http://www.shopbop.com/lonnie-puff-...D=2534374302023901&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


----------



## FALLAX COR

i've been looking through this thread and i don't see any mention of online ugg "outlets". are sites like that legit? i can't tell!! i don't want to post the links for fear that they are fake, and i definitely don't want to publicize them.


----------



## FairyBag

FALLAX COR said:


> i've been looking through this thread and i don't see any mention of online ugg "outlets". are sites like that legit? i can't tell!! i don't want to post the links for fear that they are fake, and i definitely don't want to publicize them.



Yes they are fake.


----------



## viadolorosa

I got the classic in Sand w. a price match from Nordstrom for $144 w. the madison code.


----------



## Amydai96

For anyone who's been trying to buy the Ugg sheepskin cuffed in either black or sand: 
http://www.theshoeboxstores.com/boots_c5.htm 
for $159.99!!! OMG! and sizes are pretty good too!

Nordstrom is also willing to price match it, but the only color available is in Sand, sizes 5 and 6.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Where can I find old Ugg styles?  I am looking for the Cargo III.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

www.housershoes.com

20% off site wide    code SILENTNIGHT
freeshipping on over $50 orders.

UGGs on discount

http://www.housershoes.com/brands/UGG-Australia-.html


----------



## kiki119

BEBEPURSE said:


> www.housershoes.com
> 
> 20% off site wide    code SILENTNIGHT
> freeshipping on over $50 orders.
> 
> UGGs on discount
> 
> http://www.housershoes.com/brands/UGG-Australia-.html


doesnt work on uggs


----------



## AmbitiousJ

Is it possible to price match another site after receiving your uggs from nordstrom? Because last week i price matched citysports but neiman marcus has a better deal. So is it possible to have the savings adjusted to my debit card?

TIA


----------



## Jaz

AmbitiousJ said:


> Is it possible to price match another site after receiving your uggs from nordstrom? Because last week i price matched citysports but neiman marcus has a better deal. So is it possible to have the savings adjusted to my debit card?
> 
> TIA



Yes, Nordstroms will do it. It's only a pain if you bought it at a brick and mortar store, online is much easier


----------



## AmbitiousJ

Thanks *Jaz*


----------



## Veer12

They have Bear Paws at Overstock...


----------



## coin

I had PM in NR. Two bailey botton and one dakota slipper !!&#12288;WHAT A HAPPY DAY!


----------



## kiki119

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?N=1553+4294935873&tre=salenav&bmUID=iQs6vli

Uggs on sale at Saks.. use "savings10" for additional 10%

Merry Christmas & happy shopping!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Uggs are on sale on Beyond The Rack...  but you can find better deals elsewhere...


----------



## kiki119

DC-Cutie said:


> Uggs are on sale on Beyond The Rack...  but you can find better deals elsewhere...



I hate beyond the rack.. they always jack up the retail!!!!


----------



## precious4bags

The sale price at Beyond the Rack are very close to retail price!!!


----------



## retrofaxie

there are selected styles on sale at saks.com, neimanmarcus.com, and lordandtaylor.com


----------



## Stylish88

I got a sand montclair for 140$ they still have most sizes in chestnut don't miss out


----------



## Stylish88

bloomindales have some uggs on sale 

"Kensington" Leather Buckle Boots
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485071&CategoryID=21609

Delaine" Sport Boots
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485068&CategoryID=4843

hope this helps


----------



## lkdkk2

can anyone tell me if i wear a size 8 adult ugg can i get into a size 6 children?


----------



## shibumiflowers

^^
on some styles you can (such as the simple pull-on basic ones) but it's a tiny bit narrower in the children's sizes.


----------



## pink214

lkdkk2 said:


> can anyone tell me if i wear a size 8 adult ugg can i get into a size 6 children?


I wear a size 8.5/9 in womens and wear a size 6 in childrens uggs so I'm sure you can fit size 6 children uggs.


----------



## lkdkk2

thanks for the quick replies.....


----------



## jiffer

6pm has the stripped cable knit on sale for $47


----------



## munkeebag81

depending on which style.  i normally wear a 7.5/8 and i can fit a 6 kids in the reg. tall uggs.



lkdkk2 said:


> can anyone tell me if i wear a size 8 adult ugg can i get into a size 6 children?


----------



## viadolorosa

munkeebag81 said:


> depending on which style.  i normally wear a 7.5/8 and i can fit a 6 kids in the reg. tall uggs.



I'm sorry, but I don't understand. Isn't a size 6 relatively small for childrens shoes? I notice they go up to size 13 on some sites. Wouldn't it be better to try a 13?


----------



## savvy23

No!!size 13 is a toddler size. Get the 6 trust me it Is youth size.


----------



## itilliee

yeah 10, 11, 13, 13 is toddler . 1,2,3 is gradeschool 4,5,6 is youth size.


----------



## viadolorosa

itilliee said:


> yeah 10, 11, 13, 13 is toddler . 1,2,3 is gradeschool 4,5,6 is youth size.



Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## kwikspice

any deals on dakota? anywhere i can pm with nords?


----------



## kwikspice

any deals on dakota?


----------



## bagachondriac

The Walking Company $99 UGG Fringe Candy Sale....

*http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/fringe-ugg*


----------



## TallulahJane

6pm has the tall cable knit boots for $47.25 and use this code for 10% off- 6pmCJmEXStz2t8v40538

http://www.6pm.com/ugg-classic-tall-stripe-cable-knit-ultramarine-cream

Also the delaine for $96.

http://www.6pm.com/ugg-delaine


----------



## kiki119

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492704238&bmUID=iQFEPBi&ev19=1:2

you can price match at nordies


----------



## itilliee

Please fix the following errors:

    * The coupon 6pmCJmEXStz2t8v40538 is expired.


----------



## lizgirl17

^ yeah i got the same message , any other coupons for 6pm ?


----------



## Shopmore

At Neiman Marcus this afternoon, I scored a pair of kids' one button Baileys for 25% off and used some Christmas money so I only ended up paying $60!  Glad I have small feet


----------



## bellabags23

pink214 said:


> I wear a size 8.5/9 in womens and wear a size 6 in childrens uggs so I'm sure you can fit size 6 children uggs.


 


Really???? I thought that childrens would be smaller. I normally wear a size 9 but I wear a size 8 in uggs and you say you can fit into a size 6 childrens.


----------



## pink214

bellabags23 said:


> Really???? I thought that childrens would be smaller. I normally wear a size 9 but I wear a size 8 in uggs and you say you can fit into a size 6 childrens.


yes I have childrens size 6 uggs in chestnut and they fit me but they are just a little snug in the toe area because I have wide feet.


----------



## bellabags23

^^^^^wow,,, thanks pink iI'm going to order from zappos b/cause their return is so easy... fingers crossed


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Any deals on the Ugg Kenly? I want to get my mom a pair for her birthday. I have a bit of time until her bday until mid-Feb so please let me know if you spot any deals!

Thanks!


----------



## affini

superlamb.com has the red and wine baileys for 119.99 and free shipping. Nordies PM'd them for me!


----------



## lilK

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=14791&N=0&st=s&pageSize=160

extra 25% off a lot of ugg items


----------



## BooYah

lilK said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=14791&N=0&st=s&pageSize=160
> 
> extra 25% off a lot of ugg items



thanks


----------



## shopaholicstace

lilK said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=14791&N=0&st=s&pageSize=160
> 
> extra 25% off a lot of ugg items



Thank you so much!  I was able to get nordstrom to PM the tall baileys in grey!!!!!


----------



## affini

UGGGGGG (no pun intended) I had the black bailey in my cart and they sold out while I was checking out


----------



## Stylish88

awwwwwww I missed out and they had the highkoo ruched boots ='(


----------



## Stylish88

nordies have a cute baily button - only size 5
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3056882


----------



## affini

it happened again. They became available and then poof gone before check out


----------



## affini

Stylish88 said:


> nordies have a cute baily button - only size 5
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3056882


if only my feet were small  I have boats lol


----------



## pinkyberry

Shopbop has women's Ultra Tall boots (black) for $157.50... +20% off with code 20MORE!
They have sizes 6-10!
Mine came out to be $137 total (free shipping) 

http://www.shopbop.com/ultra-tall-b....htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize#reviewsArea


----------



## affini

pinkyberry said:


> Shopbop has women's Ultra Tall boots (black) for $157.50... +20% off with code 20MORE!
> They have sizes 6-10!
> Mine came out to be $137 total (free shipping)
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/ultra-tall-b....htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize#reviewsArea


I got these too! I'm on an ugg buying frenzy with my Xmas money! this is why I ask for cash rather than gifts, because i can get so much more onsale after Xmas!


----------



## Stylish88

I'm tempted to get it as well but only because its on sale .. I haven't got any uggs so far all my orders got canceled =/

Question .. do price of classics fall at end of year sale in july ? I'm consiring buying 10 then if they do =P


----------



## affini

Stylish88 said:


> I'm tempted to get it as well but only because its on sale .. I haven't got any uggs so far all my orders got canceled =/
> 
> Question .. do price of classics fall at end of year sale in july ? I'm consiring buying 10 then if they do =P


Honestly, in the 5-6 years I have been wearing uggs, I have found MAYBE 2 pair of classics in normal colors clearanced out after the winter season. It could just be my area. I found a pair of tall sunflowers and a pair of chocolate ultimate shorts at VonMaur clearanced. I have found tons of the slides and random colors like camo, hot pink etc. but as far as chestnut, black, gray, sand, I have yet to see any in any size. Again, if you are in a bigger area, you may have better luck.


----------



## affini

tall black bailey size 8 on NM.com right now.


----------



## Stylish88

we don't have ugg store around here thats why I only make online orders =/


----------



## affini

Stylish88 said:


> we don't have ugg store around here thats why I only make online orders =/


well, even online, I have rarely found the classics to go on sale. Cardys, ultimate cuff, bomber talls etc I have found, but rarely classics. Again, I could be wrong and have been looking at the wrong time.
It looks like shopbop has free returns, so maybe you could get them and try them? I wear a 10, so i jumped on them the minute I saw them available in that size. 
Hopefully you'll find something. I'm sorry your orders have been canceled


----------



## Stylish88

NM has Kenly Tall Zip Boot all sizes !
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D32957


----------



## Stylish88

yeah I have a great luck with online shopping =X hopefully i'll get something before the season ends


----------



## Flossey

Everyone, check NM for Bailey Button Triplet's (link below)! Nordies price matched it for me, 121.50 for size 7 chestnuts! I could not find these on the sale website (or I'm just dim), but I had the link in my history. Sizes and colors keep changing, so refresh a lot!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dugg%2520bailey%2520button#

I'm very excited.. my first pair of uggs for a killer price.


----------



## affini

Flossey said:


> Everyone, check NM for Bailey Button Triplet's (link below)! Nordies price matched it for me, 121.50 for size 7 chestnuts! I could not find these on the sale website (or I'm just dim), but I had the link in my history. Sizes and colors keep changing, so refresh a lot!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dugg%2520bailey%2520button#
> 
> I'm very excited.. my first pair of uggs for a killer price.


glad you got them! When I tried to PM the black shorts they went unavailable and they wouldn't honor it. If the talls show up in a 10, I'm on it like white on rice


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Stylish88 said:


> NM has Kenly Tall Zip Boot all sizes !
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D32957



Thank you! A TPF'er PMed me too! I got them for my mom! Gotta love you guys!


----------



## lovefairy

Flossey said:


> Everyone, check NM for Bailey Button Triplet's (link below)! Nordies price matched it for me, 121.50 for size 7 chestnuts! I could not find these on the sale website (or I'm just dim), but I had the link in my history. Sizes and colors keep changing, so refresh a lot!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dugg%2520bailey%2520button#
> 
> I'm very excited.. my first pair of uggs for a killer price.



wow. great deal. I had mine at 25% off which came out to be 135, and thought that was good...


----------



## Flossey

I forgot to add above that Nordies will also PM the free shipping from NM - so the order came out to be almost exactly 150, as I got the cleaning kit. Without it, it would've been less than 130 with tax for the normally 180 bailey button triplets. I would definitely watch that link - new sizes of chestnut/black kept popping in and out, so I believe they're either slowly releasing them or they have a live feed from the warehouse. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

I wish they had the Kenlys in chestnut!


----------



## affini

Flossey said:


> I forgot to add above that Nordies will also PM the free shipping from NM - so the order came out to be almost exactly 150, as I got the cleaning kit. Without it, it would've been less than 130 with tax for the normally 180 bailey button triplets. I would definitely watch that link - new sizes of chestnut/black kept popping in and out, so I believe they're either slowly releasing them or they have a live feed from the warehouse. Good luck everyone!!


as far as nordies and free shipping, if someone tells you no, find another person to correct it. This happened today when ordering a pair of bettey for my mom. the lady said they absolutely do not match free shipping. I said I just price matched something else this morning and they gave it to me. she refused. I placed the order and then did a new live chat. The next lady corrected it with no problems.


----------



## affini

FINALLY! I tried and tried for the black bailey shorts, but by the time I went to checkout they were gone. Well I've had the page up refreshing, and was able to snag the Chestnut short baileys in my size!!!  I have a pair of short black classics that I was going to return for the baileys, but now I dont have to!


----------



## Flossey

affini said:


> FINALLY! I tried and tried for the black bailey shorts, but by the time I went to checkout they were gone. Well I've had the page up refreshing, and was able to snag the Chestnut short baileys in my size!!!  I have a pair of short black classics that I was going to return for the baileys, but now I dont have to!



Congrats!! I'm in love with the baileys.. It's like the stars aligned for the Ugg buyers today.


----------



## affini

Flossey said:


> Congrats!! I'm in love with the baileys.. It's like the stars aligned for the Ugg buyers today.


You aren't kidding. I have purchased (don't judge me people....seriously....)
4 pair of baileys (jester red, chestnut, evergreen, candied fig....may take evergreen and/or candied fig back once I see the color in person)
1 pair tall braided ultras black
1 pair ultra short chestnut
1 pair bettey black suede (for my mom)

I can't pass up getting everything I wanted with my Xmas money. Especially at these prices!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

thank you ladies for the links! I got Kenleys and Baileys. My daughter is super excited.


----------



## eastcoaster

Stylish88 said:


> NM has Kenly Tall Zip Boot all sizes !
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D32957



does anyone have any idea how the Kenly fit??  in classic ugg i wear 7, should i be ordering the same?


----------



## Flossey

affini said:


> You aren't kidding. I have purchased (don't judge me people....seriously....)
> 4 pair of baileys (jester red, chestnut, evergreen, candied fig....may take evergreen and/or candied fig back once I see the color in person)
> 1 pair tall braided ultras black
> 1 pair ultra short chestnut
> 1 pair bettey black suede (for my mom)
> 
> I can't pass up getting everything I wanted with my Xmas money. Especially at these prices!!!



I applaud you. I'm now stalking the short Bailey's link.. Maybe a second pair is coming sooner than I figured. These prices are fab.


----------



## affini

Flossey said:


> I applaud you. I'm now stalking the short Bailey's link.. Maybe a second pair is coming sooner than I figured. These prices are fab.


i had the blacks twice today and lost them. they were a 9 which I can wear 9s or 10s. I just kept refreshing and a 10 chestnut came up, so I think it's real time inventory. they find more, they release them. It could be a very long night for you lol
oh, and if you are interested in the evergreen, saks.com has them for $105.


----------



## krezz

i checked too late and missed on the tall baileys.  was able to get the lynnea, though, which i've been wanting since i first saw them.

thanks, ladies!


----------



## glamorioustasha

wow thanks ! Iwas able to get Nordies to pm my Baileys I purchased via online last week..ended up paying 125.00


----------



## hopeful_27

I just did a price match with Nordies and got a tall classic black ugg for 96.50 and she waived the shipping!!! Thank you TPF!!!


----------



## Flossey

Nordies just notified me that they sold out and therefore canceled my order for me.. So I will keep stalking those links, and if not they agreed to re-pricematch me in late January. I wish I had ordered from NM, but I usually prefer Nordies customer service (not tonight though). Sigh. One day, one day, Uggs will be mine..

Congrats on the conquers, ladies!


----------



## precious4bags

My order just got cancelled by Nordy too because it was back order,  . 
I have to call to figure what my options are.


----------



## hopeful_27

Initially I wanted the Baileys but they didn't have it in my size. So with such a good deal I decided to just go with the classics for the same price.


----------



## taltcfdlr

affini said:


> as far as nordies and free shipping, if someone tells you no, find another person to correct it. This happened today when ordering a pair of bettey for my mom. the lady said they absolutely do not match free shipping. I said I just price matched something else this morning and they gave it to me. she refused. I placed the order and then did a new live chat. The next lady corrected it with no problems.



ahhhh so frustrating! i pricematched uggs this morning, and the lady told me that she could not apply free shipping, even though shopbop has free shipping on every order.


----------



## affini

taltcfdlr said:


> ahhhh so frustrating! i pricematched uggs this morning, and the lady told me that she could not apply free shipping, even though shopbop has free shipping on every order.


just do a new live chat and say you noticed you didn't get the free shipping. They will credit you. keep trying until you get someone who will do it.


----------



## affini

hopeful_27 said:


> I just did a price match with Nordies and got a tall classic black ugg for 96.50 and she waived the shipping!!! Thank you TPF!!!


may i ask who was carrying the classic talls on sale?


----------



## affini

Flossey said:


> Nordies just notified me that they sold out and therefore canceled my order for me.. So I will keep stalking those links, and if not they agreed to re-pricematch me in late January. I wish I had ordered from NM, but I usually prefer Nordies customer service (not tonight though). Sigh. One day, one day, Uggs will be mine..
> 
> Congrats on the conquers, ladies!


The bailey talls popped in an 11 this morning, so just keep checking because they are still coming up. Just order from NM. I would prefer Nordies because I have one close I can return if I need to, but when my baileys popped I couldn't take a chance they would sell out before a price match.
Good luck! If I see anything, I'll post it. Do you care if you get the baileys in short or tall?


----------



## hopeful_27

affini said:


> may i ask who was carrying the classic talls on sale?



Hi Affini
here's the link from Neimans 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D24502%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

GL!


----------



## affini

hopeful_27 said:


> Hi Affini
> here's the link from Neimans
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D24502%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt
> 
> GL!


Thanks! Unfortunately my boats won't fit in kids  Thanks anyway.


----------



## hopeful_27

Affini-
I got the adult size 7..


----------



## affini

hopeful_27 said:


> Affini-
> I got the adult size 7..


they told me it had to be the same color and size range (ie kids or adults)


----------



## hopeful_27

Affini

Keep trying! Hopefully you will find a rep who is willing to do the price match!


----------



## sarasmom

hopeful_27 said:


> Affini
> 
> Keep trying! Hopefully you will find a rep who is willing to do the price match!


 
Are you price matching with nordstrom and you got them in a diff color? just wondering b/c I got my daughter the dark purple ones from NM, which she loves, but i was hoping to get a neutral color for her too. And now my 8 year old wants a pair too...


----------



## hopeful_27

sarasmom said:


> Are you price matching with nordstrom and you got them in a diff color? just wondering b/c I got my daughter the dark purple ones from NM, which she loves, but i was hoping to get a neutral color for her too. And now my 8 year old wants a pair too...



Yes the rep asked me what color and size I would like.


----------



## Flossey

affini said:


> The bailey talls popped in an 11 this morning, so just keep checking because they are still coming up. Just order from NM. I would prefer Nordies because I have one close I can return if I need to, but when my baileys popped I couldn't take a chance they would sell out before a price match.
> Good luck! If I see anything, I'll post it. Do you care if you get the baileys in short or tall?



Yeah, I wanted them from Nordies also because we don't have a NM within 2 hours of us, and traffic is horrid. I will just be ordering from NM if they pop up.. About to spend the next 10 hours watching. I really want either, the shorts in black or chestnut, and the talls only in chestnut. I might try PMing the classic tall kids, because they don't sell out as fast..


----------



## precious4bags

affini said:


> they told me it had to be the same color and size range (ie kids or adults)



Yep.. I got that too. When they saw I wanted to price match adult to kid' s ones, they shut me down.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

http://www.shoe-store.net/ is this site authentic?


----------



## affini

Flossey said:


> Yeah, I wanted them from Nordies also because we don't have a NM within 2 hours of us, and traffic is horrid. I will just be ordering from NM if they pop up.. About to spend the next 10 hours watching. I really want either, the shorts in black or chestnut, and the talls only in chestnut. I might try PMing the classic tall kids, because they don't sell out as fast..


what size are you needing?


----------



## affini

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> http://www.shoe-store.net/ is this site authentic?


Yep, they are listed on uggaustrailia.com as being an authorized retailer.


----------



## Flossey

affini said:


> what size are you needing?



7s. I could probably slip by with 8s if necessary, as my current Ugg-type things are 2 sizes to big.. And I'm and 8.5 and like socks.


----------



## affini

Flossey said:


> 7s. I could probably slip by with 8s if necessary, as my current Ugg-type things are 2 sizes to big.. And I'm and 8.5 and like socks.


K, I'll keep my eyes open for you 
superlamb.com has wine and red for 119.99, so you may keep an eye on them to see if they lower the others.


----------



## taltcfdlr

affini said:


> just do a new live chat and say you noticed you didn't get the free shipping. They will credit you. keep trying until you get someone who will do it.



it worked! thanks so much. was able to price match the ultimate tall braid black boots from shopbop for 138 including tax!


----------



## affini

taltcfdlr said:


> it worked! thanks so much. was able to price match the ultimate tall braid black boots from shopbop for 138 including tax!


Glad you got it! I got 2 really hateful women before she finally took it off. They both said they won't price match shipping. I said that I had 2 other PM's earlier yesterday and they did. One even put a free expedited shipping on my account because it would have to come from the store and they couldn't match superlamb's 2 day shipping. I finally said to just give me free standard shipping on this because I know the next time I'll get someone who will give free shipping. I know it's only $8, but when I have received it for 2 other orders on the same day, don't tell me you don't PM shipping.


----------



## katlun

garnet hill has some uggs on sale:

http://www.garnethill.com/ProductSe...E5%5Euggs&answerPerPage=100&answerPerPage=100


----------



## affini

katlun said:


> garnet hill has some uggs on sale:
> 
> http://www.garnethill.com/ProductSe...E5%5Euggs&answerPerPage=100&answerPerPage=100


use G9KMENT for 10 off 50, 20 off 150, or 50 off 300.
Bailey shorts are 119, but grays are gone, blackberry and black are limited (nordies will match, but they are limited on sizes as well).
Bailey talls are 144 (again, nordies will PM if they have your size)


----------



## precious4bags

katlun said:


> garnet hill has some uggs on sale:
> 
> http://www.garnethill.com/ProductSe...E5%5Euggs&answerPerPage=100&answerPerPage=100



It said blackberry one was on clearance while others were on sale. Missed out on that, wondered how much was the blackberry ones..... They are cute.


----------



## affini

precious4bags said:


> It said blackberry one was on clearance while others were on sale. Missed out on that, wondered how much was the blackberry ones..... They are cute.


they were all 119. The black and gray were just temporarily on sale while the blackberry would remain at that price if they had any left at the end of the promotion.


----------



## blinchik

Got a great deal on black Bomber Classic (amazing style by the way, they are so shiny, look like leather . Unfortunately they are too big. Will have to pay for the return shipping


----------



## motofanka

City Sports has the code for 25% off, works on UGG *FRIENDSNEXT*
Happy PM


----------



## pupeluv

REI has a few but they are girls exept for one in women's

http://www.rei.com/search?query=ugg&button.x=36&button.y=4


----------



## Flossey

Just ordered the chestnut short Baileys in an 8 from CitySports. Deciding whether or not to cancel my order for triplet Baileys with Nordies.  I'll see when they get here! Thanks for the code.


----------



## affini

fyi black bailey short in 6 and 10 and chestnut bailey short in 11 available at NM.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D25720%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Able to PM and get free shipping with Nordies so it's $108.34.


----------



## Flossey

10's just showed up. 

Edit" Whoops.. Missed that you posted the 10s.


----------



## affini

Flossey said:


> 10's just showed up.


YAY! even though I just PM'd at nordies, they only had a 9 and it was back ordered. I went ahead and reordered these in a 10 and no tax and no shipping made them $101.25. I have stalked that link for days. It's about time lol.
And now I am done. I got my first 2 pair today and the evergreen are definitely going back (I figured they would, but it helped get me free shipping and I'll be at Saks this weekend). Candied fig are most likely staying cuz they are more purple. more coming this afternoon.


----------



## Flossey

affini said:


> YAY! even though I just PM'd at nordies, they only had a 9 and it was back ordered. I went ahead and reordered these in a 10 and no tax and no shipping made them $101.25. I have stalked that link for days. It's about time lol.
> And now I am done. I got my first 2 pair today and the evergreen are definitely going back (I figured they would, but it helped get me free shipping and I'll be at Saks this weekend). Candied fig are most likely staying cuz they are more purple. more coming this afternoon.



No tax? Magical! Lucky you. I'm happy with my earlier purchase, but will get them if they become available. I really started lusting after the blackberrys, which were on Garmet Hill.. Oooh, this will be an obsession. How many pairs total?


----------



## affini

Flossey said:


> No tax? Magical! Lucky you. I'm happy with my earlier purchase, but will get them if they become available. I really started lusting after the blackberrys, which were on Garmet Hill.. Oooh, this will be an obsession. How many pairs total?


I saw the blackberry in person last weekend and they are beautiful. Without having them next to each other, the candied fig is close. Close enough to keep them since they were $105 at saks. (if you want the wine, superlamb.com did have them for $119...just fyi)
No tax because I don't have a NM in my state. Which is good and bad. Good cuz no tax. Bad cuz it's a pain the rear to return stuff.
oh gosh, total with the ones I've ordered...at least 20-25. I love my uggs. I live in them in the winter. They are my obsession, and the fact that I'm getting such amazing prices is not helping the addiction LOL


----------



## Flossey

affini said:


> I saw the blackberry in person last weekend and they are beautiful. Without having them next to each other, the candied fig is close. Close enough to keep them since they were $105 at saks. (if you want the wine, superlamb.com did have them for $119...just fyi)
> No tax because I don't have a NM in my state. Which is good and bad. Good cuz no tax. Bad cuz it's a pain the rear to return stuff.
> oh gosh, total with the ones I've ordered...at least 20-25. I love my uggs. I live in them in the winter. They are my obsession, and the fact that I'm getting such amazing prices is not helping the addiction LOL



I'm not one for colored uggs usually,but these have grabbed me. I believe I had a dream last night where the girl I was talking to was wearing them. Lol!

Wow.. I'd love to see that collection.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

What's the difference between the low pro and the kenly.  I'm not sure which one to get.  They are both on sale.


----------



## ensoleillement

just had Nordies PM a pair at NM price (amazing price, $140 down to $126 plus additional 25%). $147.95 order adjusted down to $94.50 plus shipping. I still need to work on PM-ing the free shipping LOL

3rd pair of UGG within a little over a week.. happy holidays ladies!


----------



## karenaluvpurse

motofanka said:


> City Sports has the code for 25% off, works on UGG *FRIENDSNEXT*
> Happy PM


 
Thank you for the code. I just bought a pair of classic tall in Grey!!!


----------



## tegan

Thanks so much!  My niece's boyfriend is looking for a boot and I am going to see if Nordie's will PM!


----------



## harlem_cutie

nvm wrong thread


----------



## eastcoaster

ensoleillement said:


> just had Nordies PM a pair at NM price (amazing price, $140 down to $126 plus additional 25%). $147.95 order adjusted down to $94.50 plus shipping. I still need to work on PM-ing the free shipping LOL
> 
> 3rd pair of UGG within a little over a week.. happy holidays ladies!



Why is Nordies preferred over NM?? Just curious, I'm CDN and NM is now shipping to Canada, so wondering if Nordies is better?


----------



## affini

eastcoaster said:


> Why is Nordies preferred over NM?? Just curious, I'm CDN and NM is now shipping to Canada, so wondering if Nordies is better?


for me, I prefer nordies because I can easily take things back if needed. there is one just an hour away. I don't have a NM in my state, so it's a huge headache to deal with shipping things back, and I've heard that NM's CS is not the greatest. 
Also, if they don't have a certain size in stock, you can PM from nordies as long as it's the same make and color. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Majuriel

Nords also stands by their products no matter how long you have them, I had a pair of shoes I bought there and just mentioned to the s/a that the strap broke and they said bring it in ( I thought they would send it out to be repaired) they gave me a full refund even though the shoes were worn and I never mentioned a refund. Nords by far has the best customer service.


----------



## affini

Majuriel said:


> Nords also stands by their products no matter how long you have them, I had a pair of shoes I bought there and just mentioned to the s/a that the strap broke and they said bring it in ( I thought they would send it out to be repaired) they gave me a full refund even though the shoes were worn and I never mentioned a refund. Nords by far has the best customer service.


wow, really? Did you have your receipt or anything? I have one pair of uggs that was not right from the day I got them. The nap wasn't matching, the inside was torn, but it was the very last pair in my size. I just took them and tried to deal with it, but it was too much for me to deal with so they sit. The only pair I don't wear.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

^ You need your receipt but if you ordered online you can print out the order confirmation.


----------



## affini

Elizabethd1012 said:


> ^ You need your receipt but if you ordered online you can print out the order confirmation.


I got them in store. I wish I could remember if I used my Nordies Visa cuz I know they could look that up.


----------



## missmndz

Just ordered a pair of classic short in grey! Bought them through Nordies with the citysports code  Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

Elizabethd1012 said:


> ^ You need your receipt but if you ordered online you can print out the order confirmation.



you don't even need a receipt.  If you order online they can look it up by your name.

and even still you don't need a receipt.  i returned a pair of shoes that hurt the x outta my feet.  I was just speaking to my SA about it when he asked how I liked the shoe.  I returned it a month later, to customer service, no receipt.  The CSR asked how I liked my return back - cash, giftcard or returned to my card.


----------



## Ling Girl

missmndz said:


> Just ordered a pair of classic short in grey! Bought them through Nordies with the citysports code  Thanks


 
Could you let me kn ow if the PM was done through phone or chat? Also does the PM only works for the same size only? Thanks.


----------



## jenwong

Yay I got myself a short grey uggs for $92 and change from nordies price match with city sports


----------



## affini

Ling Girl said:


> Could you let me kn ow if the PM was done through phone or chat? Also does the PM only works for the same size only? Thanks.


i've done most of mine by live chat. It does not have to be the same size, just the same style and color (which citysports is anything so you should be good to go).


----------



## nitesiren

OMG how'd you do it?!

-----

Update:

PM'd Nordies and got Keshia F., I got the classic grey for $105...how did you all get them for less than $100?


----------



## affini

nitesiren said:


> OMG how'd you do it?!
> 
> -----
> 
> Update:
> 
> PM'd Nordies and got Keshia F., I got the classic grey for $105...how did you all get them for less than $100?


probably kids version?


----------



## retrofaxie

blinchik said:


> Got a great deal on black Bomber Classic (amazing style by the way, they are so shiny, look like leather . Unfortunately they are too big. Will have to pay for the return shipping



  Where did u get the great deal on the black tall bomer I been looking for a good deal on  them in a size 7. Thanks


----------



## affini

retrofaxie said:


> Where did u get the great deal on the black tall bomer I been looking for a good deal on  them in a size 7. Thanks


I know they had them VERY VERY briefly on nm.com in a size 9 today.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D12965%26N%3D4294966733%26st%3Ds
stalk that link. that is what I did to get my bailey blacks.


----------



## shopprincess

affini said:


> Yep, they are listed on uggaustrailia.com as being an authorized retailer.


 

bought my Bailey triple button in kids size came out $125 with code, best deal i found


----------



## saranga

will nordstrom honor prices from superlamb?? i am trying to buy these http://www.superlamb.com/ugg-original-sundance.aspx and see that they have them at nordies... also i saw that people have been talking about an additional 25 percent off that they received from messaging customer service. could somebody clarify what this is, and would it apply to the original sundance boots?

sorry, i've been away from online shopping world the past few weeks, still triyng to catch up


----------



## affini

saranga said:


> will nordstrom honor prices from superlamb?? i am trying to buy these http://www.superlamb.com/ugg-original-sundance.aspx and see that they have them at nordies... also i saw that people have been talking about an additional 25 percent off that they received from messaging customer service. could somebody clarify what this is, and would it apply to the original sundance boots?
> 
> sorry, i've been away from online shopping world the past few weeks, still triyng to catch up


idk about the 25% off, but yes, nordies will PM superlamb.


----------



## *want it all*

saranga said:


> will nordstrom honor prices from superlamb?? i am trying to buy these http://www.superlamb.com/ugg-original-sundance.aspx and see that they have them at nordies... also i saw that people have been talking about an additional 25 percent off that they received from messaging customer service. could somebody clarify what this is, and would it apply to the original sundance boots?
> 
> sorry, i've been away from online shopping world the past few weeks, still triyng to catch up


They won't honor a 25% code off a different website...I believe the 25% off was through citysports and NM.  I don't _think _anyone discussed a code for superlamb.


----------



## saranga

thanks so much! oh about the 25 percent off, i thought nordies was having some code or sale that i wasn't aware of.

thanks very much for the info!!


----------



## TIFFINEE

just ordered thru nordies and had them shipped to store. That way I will avoid shipping charges.They will be available for pick up 1/3/11. I paid 109.00 plus tax.


----------



## tappedout06

Tobi.com has the Bailey button's in wine only for $112. I believe they always have free shipping. Sizes 7 and 9 left! 

http://www.tobi.com/product/26936-uggs-bailey-button-sheepskin-boots?color_id=35059&referral=SITM


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

Bloomies has some on sale too~Retro Cargo, Baileys and some others


----------



## harlem_cutie

bloomie's has bailey button in deep cobalt for $90. Go!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485061&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

bailey triplet in deep atlantic for $108

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483349&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Izzy's Mom

harlem_cutie said:


> bloomie's has bailey button in deep cobalt for $90. Go!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485061&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> bailey triplet in deep atlantic for $108
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483349&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



Thanks for the tip! Just ordered the deep atlantic!


----------



## affini

Izzy's Mom said:


> Thanks for the tip! Just ordered the deep atlantic!


Me too! I wanted the cobalt, but when I tried to add it, it was only available in 6. Oh well, yay for atlantic!!!


----------



## Lululola

ugg dakota for 60$ at bloomies

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485095&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

got nordies to pm for the pewter color and got free shipping!!!


----------



## Litsa

How'd you get them to price match for the pewter color?  I thought it had to be the same color on sale.


----------



## Lululola

Litsa said:


> How'd you get them to price match for the pewter color? I thought it had to be the same color on sale.


 
the live chat person asked me what i would like to get and i just said size 6 in pewter and she passed it through.


----------



## Litsa

Yay!  They price matched it for me too.  No free shipping though I tried.


----------



## huggz213

Eastbay has women's classic short in the usual colors for $119

http://www.eastbay.com/product/mode...e&cm=GLOBAL SEARCH: KEYWORD SEARCH#sku=458251


Zappos has women's classic short in 'spiced coral' in sizes 5-9 for $120

http://www.zappos.com/product/7285899/color/59619


Clean Line Surf has a few different uggs on sale, many sizes are OOS though

http://www.cleanlinesurf.com/Sale-UGG-Boots/


----------



## Lululola

Litsa said:


> Yay! They price matched it for me too. No free shipping though I tried.


 
yah!


----------



## jenwong

yay got kids grey short for $84 and blackberry bailey for $93 from nordies


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoes.com has a few styles 10-20% off:  http://www.shoes.com/Shopping/Resul...ls|1||On+Sale|1||pSalesVolume|1||pInventory|1


----------



## bagge

jenwong said:


> yay got kids grey short for $84 and blackberry bailey for $93 from nordies



how did u get the blackberry bailey for such a low price?


----------



## jenwong

I price match with bloomies


----------



## Bagsluver

I price matched too and got them for 90. Paid additional fees for shipping and tax. Everything came up to $105.


----------



## ensoleillement

eastcoaster said:


> Why is Nordies preferred over NM?? Just curious, I'm CDN and NM is now shipping to Canada, so wondering if Nordies is better?



NM just didn't have the color I wanted so I had to order from Nordies, no particular reason why Nordies was preferred over NM.

By the way, the kid version is still on sale at NM and Nordies will definitely PM (doesn't have to be the same color if you get the right SA). I normally wear size 6 and a big kid size 4 fits perfectly. My sister is an 8 and big kid 6 works just fine. A few pages back, someone has posted a complete sizing conversion guide.

Hope it helps 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?N=4294966821&st=s


----------



## culgal

Are there any other sites with coupon codes to PM with on Nordstrom? The City Sports code expired.  Thanks.


----------



## saranga

_deals only please._


----------



## AEGIS

oh this thread is great.  my mom just told me my 10 year old sister wears size 6 womens. does that mean i need to get her size 5 uggs?  i know i should size down


----------



## KatrinaH

size 6 womens same as the big kids size 4


----------



## munkeebag81

I've never been able to get anyone on live chat to price match another on line vendor ie. nm or bloomingdales.  It was much easier when I called the 1888 number.  

I'm so confused on the sizing.  I ordered the kids bailey in a size 6 toddler and they fit perfectly.   I just placed an order for the women's bailey in a size 5 but I'm thinking that might be too small?  I have a pair of women's alls in a size 5 and it fits.

At any rate I like shopping at Nordstroms because they have wonderful CS and the return policy is great.


----------



## affini

Ugg Crystal Blue size 7 Limited edition $109.99
http://mierasfamilyshoes.com/item--Women-s-UGG-Bailey-Button-Crystal-Blue--wuggbaileybuttoncryblue


----------



## couture diva

I want to take advantage of one of the next ugg deals but im unsure what size to buy since I have never bought a pair and I see that everyone sizes down. I wear a womens size 8.5 so would I go with a size 8??


----------



## Majuriel

Yup, go down to a size 8 in adults or a size 6 in kids. Uggs stretch a bit after wearing them so you don't want them to fit to loose when you first get them.


----------



## saranga

can anyone comment on how the sundance boots work in terms of sizing? i'm looking at the original sundance. i have a pair of the brown leather bombers in 7, and i typically do take a 7 in shoes, but i tend to go 6.5 for boots. sometimes 6. i'm not sure how the sundance boots run... should i stick with 7? or 6?


----------



## glamorioustasha

saranga said:


> can anyone comment on how the sundance boots work in terms of sizing? i'm looking at the original sundance. i have a pair of the brown leather bombers in 7, and i typically do take a 7 in shoes, but i tend to go 6.5 for boots. sometimes 6. i'm not sure how the sundance boots run... should i stick with 7? or 6?



Stick with the 6 .. go a size down.


----------



## sarasmom

AEGIS said:


> oh this thread is great. my mom just told me my 10 year old sister wears size 6 womens. does that mean i need to get her size 5 uggs? i know i should size down


 
Yes, I wear a size 6 in all shoes, but I wear a 5 in uggs and they are perfect. You can also get her a size 4 in youth uggs.


----------



## precious4bags

Today I went to Sport Authority today and found Ugg Suburb in LEATHER - not crochet ones -- on sale for $79.97. They just had two pairs. 

If you are interested, it might be worth checking.

By the way, does anyone have the Suburb leather before? Wonder if they would stretch out like normal Ugg. Should I size down? I somehow could not find review online to help me decide about size. Normally I wear sneaker size 7 but I got size 6. Not sure if I should actually do 7.


----------



## Swanky

A reminder that this is a deals thread, please visit our Glass Slipper for inquiries on fit and other topics.  Thanks!


----------



## munkeebag81

Yay! I was able to get Nordie to price match the bailey triplet from Bloomies.  I got 4 pairs (sand, chocolate, crushed violet and black) for 108 each!!!


----------



## bkp0

what is the price match from Bloomingdales? How much off is it and is it still going on? I really want to get a pair for my daughter.
Also, (to the previous poster)- are those kids uggs you're buying - it is a great deal!


----------



## munkeebag81

Bloomies had the deep atlantic for 108 and I was able to get Nordie to match that price.   

I bought the adult size.  180 down to 108 is about 40% off so not too bad : )



bkp0 said:


> what is the price match from Bloomingdales? How much off is it and is it still going on? I really want to get a pair for my daughter.
> Also, (to the previous poster)- are those kids uggs you're buying - it is a great deal!


----------



## affini

munkeebag81 said:


> Yay! I was able to get Nordie to price match the bailey triplet from Bloomies.  I got 4 pairs (sand, chocolate, crushed violet and black) for 108 each!!!


Congrats! I can never get Nordies to PM something in a different color. Perhaps I just ask wrong lol.


----------



## lovefairy

munkeebag81 said:


> Bloomies had the deep atlantic for 108 and I was able to get Nordie to match that price.
> 
> I bought the adult size.  180 down to 108 is about 40% off so not too bad : )



WOW. that's such a great deal. Is it still available?


----------



## Ling Girl

affini said:


> i've done most of mine by live chat. It does not have to be the same size, just the same style and color (which citysports is anything so you should be good to go).


 
Just want to thank you ladies. I bought my first UGG with pm from nordies. Now if I could arrange time to pick it up... thnx again.


----------



## stylelaw

I dont see the sale price on bloomies website...is it still available. I would love to get a pair with this price. Hopefully Nordies will price match.


----------



## Majuriel

The sale Bailey button triplet is showing out of stock on Bloomies site.


----------



## munkeebag81

Don't think it is available anymore. 




stylelaw said:


> I dont see the sale price on bloomies website...is it still available. I would love to get a pair with this price. Hopefully Nordies will price match.


----------



## sarasmom

Wish I had done a price match also! They sold out so fast on bloomies, by the time I had come back to the computer they were gone.


----------



## bluebe

ON NM sale/values section, most styles are now less than $100 with extra 25% off. Size are limited

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=601+4294966733&rd=1&st=s


----------



## girlycharlie

Sale Uggs:

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-sale/page-1/s1

Fringe Cardys are CUTE!


----------



## dessertpouch

sarasmom said:


> Wish I had done a price match also! They sold out so fast on bloomies, by the time I had come back to the computer they were gone.



FWIW: I was on live chat the AM that the sale started and since Nordstrom was "experiencing delays" by the time my CSR attempted to pull up the page the boot was OOS. I still had the working link since when we started the chat it was still available. But, the rep said no to the PM since the item was no longer available. Kinda rough , but oh well.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Saks has Bailey Buttons in evergreen for $105 -- sizes 5-10 -- http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492704238&bmUID=iReKzPl&ev19=1:1


----------



## affini

dessertpouch said:


> FWIW: I was on live chat the AM that the sale started and since Nordstrom was "experiencing delays" by the time my CSR attempted to pull up the page the boot was OOS. I still had the working link since when we started the chat it was still available. But, the rep said no to the PM since the item was no longer available. Kinda rough , but oh well.


I had the same thing happen with the saks sale on the black short baileys. They were available, then not, then while still on with CS they came up again, but she said on her end they were not available. Oh well, they finally popped up in my size in both chestnut and black and I got them, paid no shipping and no tax


----------



## Lzamare

Izzy's Mom said:


> Saks has Bailey Buttons in evergreen for $105 -- sizes 5-10 -- http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492704238&bmUID=iReKzPl&ev19=1:1



Only Evergreen is on sale


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Lzamare said:


> Only Evergreen is on sale



That's correct. They are $105, 30% down from the original price of $150.


----------



## bellabags23

Ugg sunsetII only size 5 left chestnut $69

http://www.davidz.com/products2.cfm/ID/4091/attr1/2888/color/BROWN/name/UGG-Sunset-II/


----------



## Lzamare

JIMMY CHOO Sora 50% off 

http://www.footcandyshoes.com//istar.asp?a=6&id=SORA!CHO


----------



## Stylish88

Izzy's Mom said:


> Saks has Bailey Buttons in evergreen for $105 -- sizes 5-10 -- http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492704238&bmUID=iReKzPl&ev19=1:1


 

Thanks ALOT !! I just price matche with nordie and my order is on the way


----------



## sarasmom

The bloomies ones popped back up this AM, I tried to pm to nordstrom for another color and she said no.


----------



## pupeluv

Bailey Button in Deep Cobalt $150 down to $90, sizes 6,8,9

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485061&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

For some reason it is not accepting the link...

Bloomingdales also has triplet bailey button in Deep Atlantic $180 down to $108 sizes 5-9


----------



## Swanky

Anyone know of kid's Kensington's?


----------



## affini

pupeluv said:


> Bailey Button in Deep Cobalt $150 down to $90, sizes 6,8,9
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485061&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> For some reason it is not accepting the link...
> 
> Bloomingdales also has triplet bailey button in Deep Atlantic $180 down to $108 sizes 5-9


  I was able to snag a pair in 10. When I first saw them, the blackberry was also available, but was removed from my cart. I really wanted the cobalt anyway since I have the candied fig and it's pretty similar to the blackberry.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Anyone know of kid's Kensington's?


 
$99
http://islandsurf.com/islandsurf/pa...ia-Kensington-Boots.html?af_id=8&c=Black&s=10

only a size 10, though. You might be able to PM at Nordies for an in-store pickup. But it looks like the size selection is limited..


----------



## axewoman

pupeluv said:


> Bailey Button in Deep Cobalt $150 down to $90, sizes 6,8,9
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485061&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> For some reason it is not accepting the link...
> 
> Bloomingdales also has triplet bailey button in Deep Atlantic $180 down to $108 sizes 5-9


 
The deep cobalt are not showing.


----------



## axewoman

affini said:


> I was able to snag a pair in 10. When I first saw them, the blackberry was also available, but was removed from my cart. I really wanted the cobalt anyway since I have the candied fig and it's pretty similar to the blackberry.


 

Did you order them now? When I put them them in my cart they show as product unavailable.


----------



## affini

axewoman said:


> Did you order them now? When I put them them in my cart they show as product unavailable.


No, I got them at like 5am this morning before I left for work.


----------



## axewoman

affini said:


> No, I got them at like 5am this morning before I left for work.


 
IC. I guess they are all gone, they just haven't update the website yet.


----------



## Stylish88

awwww bloomingdales has the highkoo II in the perfect size and color but nordies have only 8 so I can't price match =/


----------



## Majuriel

axewoman said:


> IC. I guess they are all gone, they just haven't update the website yet.


 
A size 6 is still up.


----------



## Majuriel

Stylish88 said:


> awwww bloomingdales has the highkoo II in the perfect size and color but nordies have only 8 so I can't price match =/


 
Ask cs to check store inventory. I pm'ed a Bailey Button Triplet a few days ago in sand and they told me it wasn't available on line, I got a nice cs rep who checked store inventory and found me one.


----------



## axewoman

Majuriel said:


> A size 6 is still up.


 
I see size 6,8 and 9. But they show unavailable after I click add to bag button.


----------



## Flossey

Got my Bailey shorts from citysports this morning.. They're beautiful! No problems with ordering with them, for future reference.

Also, Nordies must have gotten a shipment of Uggs in, because my tall sand Bailey 7s were shipped last night, a month before they were supposed to be. They rerouted them to my house instead of my college, as they were supposed to go. Nordies cs is great!

Aaaand, it looks like domsoutdoor is letting you backorder bailey shorts for 99 bucks. Maybe Nordies will let you PM, depending on the rep? They also have sand 5s in stock.


----------



## Stylish88

Majuriel said:


> Ask cs to check store inventory. I pm'ed a Bailey Button Triplet a few days ago in sand and they told me it wasn't available on line, I got a nice cs rep who checked store inventory and found me one.


 
I took your advice and asked her to check the store but she said it's the same =/
She did however agree to price match for me ! there was stout size 9 which is my size in regular shoes and black in 8 which I can sometimes wear .. I ended up taking the black because I already have a brown boot but I'm not so sure about the size


----------



## Stylish88

okey Heidi S is so wonderful !! she even deducted the shipping cost because I had an order in process


----------



## Belladiva79

anyone know where i can find classic kids uggs on sale??


----------



## Dawnie30

Flossey - Thank you!  I was able to pm with Nordstorm for the chestnut color bailey one-button boots for $99 even though it was on back ordered at domsoutdoor!


----------



## doublec31

Me too, in the black!


----------



## akashopaholic

Me three 




Dawnie30 said:


> Flossey - Thank you!  I was able to pm with Nordstorm for the chestnut color bailey one-button boots for $99 even though it was on back ordered at domsoutdoor!


----------



## Flossey

congrats! I wish I'd gotten them at that price.. but my feet were toasty warm all day.


----------



## shalev

Saks.com has a couple of kids styles on sale:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...r_id=2534374306424792&bmUID=iRhXfHB&Special=S


----------



## DiESEL92

Lzamare said:


> JIMMY CHOO Sora 50% off
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com//istar.asp?a=6&id=SORA!CHO



Amazing!! Thanks!


----------



## missjenjen

yay so happy! I got 2 chestnut and brown bailey triplet priced match for 94.50 each, from nordstrom because of the neiman marcus sale. thanks to holly H. frm cs from nordstrom , she said she'll price match me for any color in stock of that particular style i wanted

(I already purchased chestnut and grey bailey triplet frm NM sale, I original wanted to exchanged them for my sizes)
I called 2 neiman macrus one in dt and standford shopping mall none had 5 youth, they told me either they are discounted of that style or the sizing doesnt go up that high


----------



## RTA

shalev said:


> Saks.com has a couple of kids styles on sale:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...r_id=2534374306424792&bmUID=iRhXfHB&Special=S



Thanks!  I got my kids a couple of pairs.


----------



## doublec31

E.G. Gellar has the classics listed $20 cheaper than other carriers. Not the best deal, but it's something!
http://www.eggeller.com/results.asp


----------



## doublec31

and frostshoes.com has the ultimate shorts in chestnut and sand for $126! I even got Nordstrom to PM the black, but they only have a 5 and 10 left in the black..


----------



## SimplyKim

Tillys.com has an extra 50% off on their sale items with code Sale50.  I got the Ugg Abilene Black boots for 93.00 shipped.

http://www.tillys.com/tillys/varian...irls&cid=1090&size=&nav=brand&bid=50&source=3

Only sizes 6, 8.5, or 9 available.  They have good reviews on nordstrom and zappos, but nordstrom only has the blue color available.

and you can get an additional 5.5% back through ******.


----------



## vinina0201

Flossey said:


> Got my Bailey shorts from citysports this morning.. They're beautiful! No problems with ordering with them, for future reference.
> 
> Also, Nordies must have gotten a shipment of Uggs in, because my tall sand Bailey 7s were shipped last night, a month before they were supposed to be. They rerouted them to my house instead of my college, as they were supposed to go. Nordies cs is great!
> 
> Aaaand, it looks like domsoutdoor is letting you backorder bailey shorts for 99 bucks. Maybe Nordies will let you PM, depending on the rep? They also have sand 5s in stock.



Thank you Flossey, I got Nordies PM domsoutdoor.com bailey shorts in chestnut  size7 for only $99. I am eyeing these boots for a very looooong time!


----------



## retrofaxie

anyone knows where i can find the triplet chestnut bomber 7 thanksssssssssss


----------



## doublec31

Neiman's has the Kensington adult at $135 and I was able to get Nordstrom to price match in any color!


----------



## vlore

UGG Montacliar $149.95 (sizes 7-10) @ http://www.territoryahead.com/jump....ProductID=9538&sortBy=Sort by&page=1&onePage=


----------



## Stylish88

shoesurfing has a nice selection on sale .. limited sizes though 

http://shoesurfing.com/store/UGG/Womens-UGG-Boots-On--SALE-6369.html

I wish I was size 5 =/


----------



## Swanky

I don't find Kensington's on NM?


----------



## affini

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't find Kensington's on NM?


http://islandsurf.com/islandsurf/pa...ia-Kensington-Boots.html?af_id=8&c=Black&s=10
They only have black 10, but if you need another kids size you could try to PM.


----------



## Swanky

doublec above said they're on NM website.


----------



## affini

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> doublec above said they're on NM website.


oh, sorry, actually didn't mean to quote you up there. Just giving you the link for those since you were looking for kids on sale


----------



## bagge

missjenjen said:


> yay so happy! I got 2 chestnut and brown bailey triplet priced match for 94.50 each, from nordstrom because of the neiman marcus sale. thanks to holly H. frm cs from nordstrom , she said she'll price match me for any color in stock of that particular style i wanted
> 
> (I already purchased chestnut and grey bailey triplet frm NM sale, I original wanted to exchanged them for my sizes)
> I called 2 neiman macrus one in dt and standford shopping mall none had 5 youth, they told me either they are discounted of that style or the sizing doesnt go up that high



hey, did u get the adult bailey triplets or the kids one?


----------



## doublec31

Swanky, I'm not sure, they must have sold out, only a 7 in olive was available earlier..


----------



## soblessed

doublec31 said:


> Neiman's has the Kensington adult at $135 and I was able to get Nordstrom to price match in any color!




How did you do that?  Every time I do a live chat the representative tells me it has to be the same color and style.


----------



## affini

soblessed said:


> How did you do that?  Every time I do a live chat the representative tells me it has to be the same color and style.


me too, but so many people are getting them to do it. Perhaps we just ask for PMs in the wrong way lol


----------



## missjenjen

bagge, I got the kids size


----------



## doublec31

I had 4 or 5 reps tell me no to different colors before I got them to do it, but I guess it's just about getting lucky?


----------



## soblessed

affini said:


> me too, but so many people are getting them to do it. Perhaps we just ask for PMs in the wrong way lol




Yeah maybe.....haha!


----------



## soblessed

doublec31 said:


> I had 4 or 5 reps tell me no to different colors before I got them to do it, but I guess it's just about getting lucky?



you are lucky!  

Do you remember the name of the rep that did the PM on a different color for you?  How did you ask them to do it?


----------



## lostmymittens

Hello!  I haven't posted on the forum before, but I'm a definite long time lurker on this thread!!  I'm astounded at the deals you all come up with and want to thank everyone who contributes TONS for sharing what they find!  You have saved me lots of money and have enabled me to get lots of comfy cozy Uggs for both my family and myself     THANKS!!!

Anyways, re: live chatting with Nordstrom and getting the color/size of your choice during a PM.  I'm not sure how you are approaching the situation, but I always just tell the person I want X style (your choice from the website you are PMing with) in X color and X size.  Don't ask them for it, tell them what you want!  This is totally just speculation, but perhaps asking for a color (i.e., can I get it in X color?) or asking if you can get color X even though it's not offered on the PM website, then the live rep may be required to refuse your request.  

I know it doesn't make a lot of sense, but for all we know, live reps aren't supposed to PM with other colors or sizes, but do it anyway because it's a weird loophole as long as the customer doesn't bring up the fact that the PM website doesn't actually carry that size/color.  If a customer asks about it, then there will be written record of the issue of color/size difference between websites, and the live rep could get in trouble if they say, "yes I can price match a different color and size".. when really they can't (I don't know if they can or can't, like I said.. totally speculation).  So their only option is to say, "no, sorry, it has to be on the website you are PMing with" to save their butt.  

Alternatively, if you ask, they may decide (or may be required) to actually check the website to see what colors/sizes are offered, and then only offer you a PM with those said colors and sizes.  

Another theory: the time of day you are engaging in a live chat.  I would say between the hours of 5 pm and 10pm are possibly the busiest times for live chat since this is when a lot of people are done with work and are at home able to spend some "me" time on themselves.  When it's busy for customer service representatives, and they have to deal with way too many rude, crabby, or overtired people, then I'm sure they get fed up with people in general and aren't as inclined to be as helpful as they might be if you were their very first customer of the night.  

I've had very successful live chats in the morning around 8:30/9:00 am, "late lunch" at 1:30/2:00 pm, and "late night" anytime after 11 when live chat is still available.  Twice now I have done a live chat at like 11:45 pm and got really cooperative, friendly reps.  They were probably glad to be done with their shift and ready to go home.  Just a theory!

I have no idea how accurate I am about all that, but it's just the feeling I get about the whole thing.  I've never been denied when I've told a Nordstrom rep that I want X color, even when it's not offered at the website I am getting a PM for.  I also have never done a live chat between the hours of 5-10, so that could be a factor.

Who knows, maybe it's just the live rep you're talking to!  I'm always really grateful for a live rep who is helpful, polite, and/or friendly, and I let them know just how much I appreciate them.. and how awesome they are!  Apparently they also appreciate the feedback.. I'm not sure if anyone else received one, but I got a Christmas card from a Nordstrom rep (on Nordstrom's behalf, not from the reps home or anything).  I'm sure the reps are encouraged or required to send these out to X amount of customers, but it seriously made my day getting a handwritten note from a live rep whom I had talked to just a few days earlier!  Letting them know you appreciate their help probably doesn't hurt your chances of getting what you want!

Sorry this is so long, but hopefully it can help someone out there trying to get their Uggs PMed with Nordstrom!!!  PS... I know this is the deals only thread, but it seemed appropriate to address the Nordstrom PM issue since that's sort of a part of the deal for some people ( I know it is for me!).  I won't be offended if you feel the need to remove it.


----------



## affini

lostmymittens said:


> Anyways, re: live chatting with Nordstrom and getting the color/size of your choice during a PM.  I'm not sure how you are approaching the situation, but I always just tell the person I want X style (your choice from the website you are PMing with) in X color and X size.  Don't ask them for it, tell them what you want!  This is totally just speculation, but perhaps asking for a color (i.e., can I get it in X color?) or asking if you can get color X even though it's not offered on the PM website, then the live rep may be required to refuse your request.


I tried to match the bailey krinkles because final-score (eastbay) has them for 119.99. They only have the chocolate. All I said was I would like to PM eastbay.com's bailey krinkles in wine in a 9, and she responded with "I see they have them for 119.99, but only the chocolate so I will not be able to pricematch these for you as we do not have the chocolate". 
I'm sure it has everything to do with the rep. I was told by a few they don't pm free shipping, while others did it without question. I am always very gracious with my rep, with tons of please and thank yous. I truly think it's just who you get, and not even about how you ask. JMO.


----------



## Litsa

Just open up the live chat and try a different rep.


----------



## Hearts2MJ

Thanks for that information lostmymittens. 

I've tried many times to get nordies to PM and have yet to be successful. I will keep your tips in mind for next time.


----------



## Amydai96

Just saying everyone, the deal at CitySports for 25% off Uggs still works!
http://www.citysports.com
Code: FRIENDSNEXT


----------



## kiki119

I think NM PM policy on uggs has changed?
coz I was able to PM the trippet bailey in a different colour previously, and then I tried to PM another uggs, but they would PM exact colour/style being offered by the competitors.

possibly, that they see an increasing amount of PM on uggs and they changed their policies accordingly.


----------



## lostmymittens

affini said:


> I tried to match the bailey krinkles because final-score (eastbay) has them for 119.99. They only have the chocolate. All I said was I would like to PM eastbay.com's bailey krinkles in wine in a 9, and she responded with "I see they have them for 119.99, but only the chocolate so I will not be able to pricematch these for you as we do not have the chocolate".
> I'm sure it has everything to do with the rep. I was told by a few they don't pm free shipping, while others did it without question. I am always very gracious with my rep, with tons of please and thank yous. I truly think it's just who you get, and not even about how you ask. JMO.



I figured this was the case for some, if not all who had not been successful.  Since I hadn't seen anyone describing specifically how they were interacting with the reps, and since I have never been denied when PMing for a color "non-match" if you will, so I thought I'd put my two cents in and try to help.  I definitely wasn't trying to imply that what I thought is 100% right, just speculating on why some other people might be having trouble.  

Also, I didn't realize this earlier but maybe this is why it has been easy for me to get other colors - my situation may have been different.  With that 119.99 price on chocolate only - did the website you were trying to get the PM from have other Bailey krinkles for regular price?  I'm not confident I'd be successful at getting a Nordies live rep to give me a different color if only one color was offered at a special price on the other website (for instance, Nordies PMed the Saks Bailey one button in evergreen for me, and didn't even think about asking for another color since the "deal" was on evergreens only).  For those who have been able to get a different color this way... man, are they lucky!  I only got "non-match" colors when I was PMing with a code, like the citysports 25% off code.  Since you can get 25% off any item, maybe the live rep was way more lax about what my choices were for a PM.


----------



## kiki119

it is hard to be specific and remember exact conversation when i PM with NM..
but I know that I never ask about "if I can PM other colour if this site only has this colour availble" 
latelly, the NM rep has mentioned that "I can only PM this colour since this site has this colour availble only"
I tried this with few reps, and they said the same thing last week


----------



## doublec31

> I tried to match the bailey krinkles because final-score (eastbay) has them for 119.99. They only have the chocolate. All I said was I would like to PM eastbay.com's bailey krinkles in wine in a 9, and she responded with "I see they have them for 119.99, but only the chocolate so I will not be able to pricematch these for you as we do not have the chocolate".
> I'm sure it has everything to do with the rep. I was told by a few they don't pm free shipping, while others did it without question. I am always very gracious with my rep, with tons of please and thank yous. I truly think it's just who you get, and not even about how you ask. JMO.


This might just be because Nordstrom doesn't have them in stock, too. It's only showing that they have the chestnut.. I'm not sure though.


----------



## lostmymittens

Amydai96 said:


> Just saying everyone, the deal at CitySports for 25% off Uggs still works!
> http://www.citysports.com
> Code: FRIENDSNEXT



Thanks!!!  I just PMed with Nordies on a previous order with this!


----------



## Swanky

NM price matches? Do you guys mean Nords?


----------



## missjenjen

Don't nordstrom cs remember the live chats they had with u? Before with my purchase like year ago  they had helped me with price match and I wanted to get more so I did another live chat and they had it in their system that I've already asked before, so they didn't allow me to get price match again on the same deal

Usually I do live chat around 5-8pm, I usually just ask them can you help me price match w.e.? and I tell them my situation and show them the deal where I got it from then they allow it to go through. They seem to always allow me to get whatever color I want of that style and size because they  always ask  Maybe it's because I always order the shoe from somewhere else and also get nordstrom to price match it for me. Plus I always ask for free shipping lol by asking them how much I need to buy usually the waive the shipping cost for me


----------



## affini

lostmymittens said:


> I figured this was the case for some, if not all who had not been successful.  Since I hadn't seen anyone describing specifically how they were interacting with the reps, and since I have never been denied when PMing for a color "non-match" if you will, so I thought I'd put my two cents in and try to help.  I definitely wasn't trying to imply that what I thought is 100% right, just speculating on why some other people might be having trouble.


Oh, no, I didn't think you were implying anything . I was just giving my version of when I've done what you said.
and when I ask, they do not have others at retail price. It will be just, say, the chocolate krinkle, and no others at all on the site.
Again, I just think it's the luck of the draw. Some people are more relaxed about it, and some are extremely strict on the rules.

"This might just be because Nordstrom doesn't have them in stock, too. It's only showing that they have the chestnut.. I'm not sure though."

When I tried my PM, they did have the blackberry in stock. It was for like, one day that they popped up.


----------



## kiki119

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> NM price matches? Do you guys mean Nords?



ya I meant Nordies :shame:


----------



## Stylish88

NM has short bailey button in chestnut for 90$ .. if anyone is size 10 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...60%26N%3D4294966733%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## sarasmom

Kids classic short uggs are $77 on bloomingdales.com, chestnut and chocolate. I just pricematched with nordies b/c they didn't have size 4 on bloomies.


----------



## nitesiren

It says $110 not the sale price?!


----------



## mamiix3

sarasmom said:


> Kids classic short uggs are $77 on bloomingdales.com, chestnut and chocolate. I just pricematched with nordies b/c they didn't have size 4 on bloomies.



TY! I'm a size 3 , just ordered me a pair!


----------



## katlun

I was in BJ's yesterday and they had the sunburst uggs for $145, I was shocked to see them there for many reasons and mainly because I am in Miami


----------



## sarasmom

Some kids bailey buttons back up on NM. Wish they had my size!! pink in size 6Y and blackberry wine in size 3Y, $49!!!!


----------



## nitesiren

yeah! got them for $77 in grey from Bloomies! AND the 25% off for the skeepskin care set and insoles!


----------



## doublec31

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D20058

Kensingtons back up on NM! now $120


----------



## sarasmom

nitesiren said:


> yeah! got them for $77 in grey from Bloomies! AND the 25% off for the skeepskin care set and insoles!


 
How did you get grey on sale at bloomies? they're not on sale?


----------



## ExtasyPunq

tall bailey button size 9 in chestnut at NM   http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dugg%2520bailey%2520button#


----------



## lostmymittens

missjenjen said:


> Don't nordstrom cs remember the live chats they had with u? Before with my purchase like year ago  they had helped me with price match and I wanted to get more so I did another live chat and they had it in their system that I've already asked before, so they didn't allow me to get price match again on the same deal



YES!  They do "remember", I found this out last night!  I did a live chat and asked to get PMed with the citysports 25% off offer, and the rep wouldn't do it because I had previously PMed the order with a different 20% off offer.  I was not looking to get 25% off of the price that I ended up with when I got the 20% off, I was looking to get 25% off INSTEAD of 20%.  The rep I was chatting with wouldn't do it even though I pointed out that it really makes no sense for me to return the boots and then immediately rebuy them in order to get the additional 5% off in order to be PMed with the citysports offer.  Either that, or return the Nordstrom boots and go with citysports instead.

I immediately did a new live chat and asked again for the 25% off offer, and the live rep refused.  He mentioned that he saw that there was a note on the order in question from another live rep saying I had already asked for this to be done!  And my response was, "you bet I did".  

I went on to describe an instance (and offered to give him the order number so he could indeed see the "notes" from the live reps and see this actually did happen) when a live rep asked a supervisor if she could give me an additional 5% to match the 25% offer even though I already used a 20% offer on the order.  She was authorized to do it, and she did it on two different pairs of shoes on one order, and one pair of shoes on another order.  

Then I asked him why some live reps were allowed to honor the discount this way and other live reps cannot?  I also asked what Nordstrom's exact "policy" was on the issue, since "it is not Nordstrom's policy" was the reason he gave for not being able to do the PM for me.  He didn't respond for about 5 minutes straight, and when you're staring at a screen waiting for someone to respond, that feels like an hour!  It was awkward.  I'm not sure why he didn't tell me where he went, maybe he was hoping I'd click out of the chat before he came back!  When he did finally come back, he said he checked with a supervisor and was authorized to do the additional 5% off for me.  

I thanked him and let him know that the reason Nordstrom is my preference over another store, like citysports, is because of the exceptional customer service and the representatives' willingness to help and make every experience a good one.  Which he just did by making my life easier... now I don't have to drive to the mall to do a return and then immediately buy back the boots from either citysports or Nordstrom again.  

I've never had to try so hard with live reps - in my experience they usually just do whatever will make the customer happy and keep the sale with Nordstrom.  Which is why I wonder what the Nordstrom policy is on PMing different colors... they're more likely to get a sale because there are more choices with Nordstrom's color options, yet some reps refuse to do it.


----------



## doublec31

When I've asked to change the price I just ask to adjust because I've found a cheaper price on the item I already PMed and they haven't given me a problem, I think it's all about who you get.

Plus I think maybe (thanks to us here on TPF) they've just been completely flooded with these PMs so they may have noticed and have been cracking down. I'm pretty sure the policy is no to other colors, but some just let it slide.


----------



## ExtasyPunq

I wonder what there official policy is?  Has anyone ever emailed and asked for clarification?  It would be nice to know if we are really allowed to get another size or color of Uggs.  If that was the case I would insist, ask to speak to a supervisor, press my case harder, etc..  before just trying another rep.  On the other hand maybe its better not knowing because if it truly is against the rules...


----------



## munkeebag81

OMG I had the same experience the other night.  I placed an order for the ugg bailey triplet and it was the wrong size and they cancelled the order.  So I called to see if I can place a new order and still get the price match.  The girls said no.  She said there is a note on my account that she can not honor any more price match.  So I asked to speak to a supervisor.  She said that the sale was over and they could not verify it.  I said well I placed it the previous day.  She said she would look into it with a different department (price matching department) and let me know what the answer was.  Sure enough she called me back and said she would honor the price match but this would be the last time and that they have very strict rules on pricign matching with Ugg boots.




lostmymittens said:


> YES! They do "remember", I found this out last night! I did a live chat and asked to get PMed with the citysports 25% off offer, and the rep wouldn't do it because I had previously PMed the order with a different 20% off offer. I was not looking to get 25% off of the price that I ended up with when I got the 20% off, I was looking to get 25% off INSTEAD of 20%. The rep I was chatting with wouldn't do it even though I pointed out that it really makes no sense for me to return the boots and then immediately rebuy them in order to get the additional 5% off in order to be PMed with the citysports offer. Either that, or return the Nordstrom boots and go with citysports instead.
> 
> I immediately did a new live chat and asked again for the 25% off offer, and the live rep refused. He mentioned that he saw that there was a note on the order in question from another live rep saying I had already asked for this to be done! And my response was, "you bet I did".
> 
> I went on to describe an instance (and offered to give him the order number so he could indeed see the "notes" from the live reps and see this actually did happen) when a live rep asked a supervisor if she could give me an additional 5% to match the 25% offer even though I already used a 20% offer on the order. She was authorized to do it, and she did it on two different pairs of shoes on one order, and one pair of shoes on another order.
> 
> Then I asked him why some live reps were allowed to honor the discount this way and other live reps cannot? I also asked what Nordstrom's exact "policy" was on the issue, since "it is not Nordstrom's policy" was the reason he gave for not being able to do the PM for me. He didn't respond for about 5 minutes straight, and when you're staring at a screen waiting for someone to respond, that feels like an hour! It was awkward. I'm not sure why he didn't tell me where he went, maybe he was hoping I'd click out of the chat before he came back! When he did finally come back, he said he checked with a supervisor and was authorized to do the additional 5% off for me.
> 
> I thanked him and let him know that the reason Nordstrom is my preference over another store, like citysports, is because of the exceptional customer service and the representatives' willingness to help and make every experience a good one. Which he just did by making my life easier... now I don't have to drive to the mall to do a return and then immediately buy back the boots from either citysports or Nordstrom again.
> 
> I've never had to try so hard with live reps - in my experience they usually just do whatever will make the customer happy and keep the sale with Nordstrom. Which is why I wonder what the Nordstrom policy is on PMing different colors... they're more likely to get a sale because there are more choices with Nordstrom's color options, yet some reps refuse to do it.


----------



## munkeebag81

I agree.  I think there has been too many attempts for PM.  I called 4 times this morning and they all said it had to be the same color - size didn't matter in order for them to PM.



doublec31 said:


> When I've asked to change the price I just ask to adjust because I've found a cheaper price on the item I already PMed and they haven't given me a problem, I think it's all about who you get.
> 
> Plus I think maybe (thanks to us here on TPF) they've just been completely flooded with these PMs so they may have noticed and have been cracking down. I'm pretty sure the policy is no to other colors, but some just let it slide.


----------



## handbaglover13

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492713710&bmUID=iRscfFC

Awesome price!!!


----------



## eastcoaster

doublec31 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D20058
> 
> Kensingtons back up on NM! now $120



crap! that was a great deal, and they are all gone


----------



## doublec31

Don't worry, they sold out yesterday and popped back up, don't lose hope!


----------



## lostmymittens

Extasy - I also wonder and you make a good point about using that information to get what Nordstrom says you can have.  Perhaps that's why the live rep I chatted with last night evaded the question when I asked what Nordstrom's policy actually is.....  

I seriously want to become a live rep and be on the other side of the screen for once!

I just did a live chat to PM a previous order - that already had a price match on it - and she did it quickly with no problems and absolutely no questions asked.  Don't know why the two live reps last night had to give me such a hard time about it.

PS.. I don't think these were there the other day or perhaps I missed them, but *domsoutdoor * has sizes 6,7,8,9 of the blackberry wine bailey at the $99 backorder price.  That's what I just PMed for.


----------



## lostmymittens

eastcoaster said:


> crap! that was a great deal, and they are all gone



AH!  I saw a girl wearing those at my work yesterday and have been wondering what they were since then!!!  It's definitely an attractive shoe.


----------



## eastcoaster

lostmymittens said:


> AH!  I saw a girl wearing those at my work yesterday and have been wondering what they were since then!!!  It's definitely an attractive shoe.



I've wanted them for awhile, just can't justify the CDN price, which is about double the reg US price


----------



## lostmymittens

Does anyone have experience trying to exchange in-store (Nordies) for a different size of a boot that was price matched online??  

I got the Sundance II in size 9 because Nordstrom didn't have 8, and I got the Dakota in size 8 because Nordstrom didn't have 9!  I have never tried either of these on, and I am anticipating a problem with both of the sizes I've ordered based on what I've read about how these particular Uggs fit.  

Just wondering if I'm going to be able to get the right size or if I'm just gonna have to return them


----------



## glamorioustasha

lostmymittens said:


> Does anyone have experience trying to exchange in-store (Nordies) for a different size of a boot that was price matched online??
> 
> I got the Sundance II in size 9 because Nordstrom didn't have 8, and I got the Dakota in size 8 because Nordstrom didn't have 9! I have never tried either of these on, and I am anticipating a problem with both of the sizes I've ordered based on what I've read about how these particular Uggs fit.
> 
> Just wondering if I'm going to be able to get the right size or if I'm just gonna have to return them


 

They gave me hell here in Nordies at Garden City Long Island .. They couldnt belive the price I got it for like it was a mistake and manager had the nerve to tell me that they dont price match in the store. ANYWAY I surpassed his DUMB *** and got an aapology from the customer service desk upstairs..Haters ...


----------



## lostmymittens

eastcoaster said:


> I've wanted them for awhile, just can't justify the CDN price, which is about double the reg US price



Woah.  Exchange rates confuse me... so does that mean if you were to buy the boots full price in Canada, you would be spending about the equivalent of $400 US dollars?  Why are they able to jack the price up like that?  I feel like I might be missing part of the equation, here :wondering

I find it extremely odd that there are no Nordstrom stores in Canada since most of my Ugg shipments from Nordstrom originate in Canada!


----------



## lostmymittens

glamorioustasha said:


> They gave me hell here in Nordies at Garden City Long Island .. They couldnt belive the price I got it for like it was a mistake and manager had the nerve to tell me that they dont price match in the store. ANYWAY I surpassed his DUMB *** and got an aapology from the customer service desk upstairs..Haters ...



So was he refusing to exchange based on the idea that they don't price match in stores and he couldn't give you the same price on a new size??  He sounds like a jerk.  Were you able to exchange by going to the customer service desk?  

I'm glad you got an apology and I hope that guy got written up or something over the ordeal.  That's really unacceptable behavior and treatment of a customer, especially at a high-end department store like Nordies!


----------



## eastcoaster

lostmymittens said:


> Woah.  Exchange rates confuse me... so does that mean if you were to buy the boots full price in Canada, you would be spending about the equivalent of $400 US dollars?  Why are they able to jack the price up like that?  I feel like I might be missing part of the equation, here :wondering
> 
> I find it extremely odd that there are no Nordstrom stores in Canada since most of my Ugg shipments from Nordstrom originate in Canada!



Are you kidding?? That is crazy.  Those boots here are $350 + 15% tax !!  Now on the UGG website, they are the same - in CDN dollars listed for $350 and in US for $200 - it's crazy.... the dollar is even right now.  It's an old way to do the conversion from when our dollar was at .80 or .85 years ago.  It's ridiculous.  Hence the reason I cross border shop so much.  Just sad that I'm so far from the border these days


----------



## nitesiren

Sara, I pm'd nordies and had Kathy...I told her the classic short in Kids/Youth was on sale in chestnut and chocolate. she verified it and I said can I buy them in grey? She said yes! Then I asked if i could  get the citysports.com discount (25%off) on the care set and insoles and she said yes.

I had gotten Kristin in a previous PM and she couldn't do the 25%off on the classic short youth because citysports.com didn't have the short.


----------



## Deliham17

PM'd Nordies for Ugg Classic Tall Childrens - Blkberry Wine was on sale, but they gave me the black ones I wanted instead  only $63 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## tenner

I just chatted online with Nordie's sa trying to get a pm for the children uggs from the neiman marcus website but she wouldn't let me do it. argh.


----------



## Shopmore

Deliham17 said:


> PM'd Nordies for Ugg Classic Tall Childrens - Blkberry Wine was on sale, but they gave me the black ones I wanted instead  only $63
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt



After seeing your post I just figured I'd try and PM and sure enough I had no problems.  I ordered Chestnut!!!


----------



## mdew8

I'm a new member, so be gentle!!  

I was able to PM citysport's 25%off deal with Nordies this morning on a pair of Bailey Button Triplets in size 6. The rep was Dawn W. The final price was just shy of $135. I hope this helps someone! I'm so excited to finally have a pair!


----------



## affini

Very excited! I had gotten 3 pair of baileys from NM and now they are cheaper. I contacted CS and they are refunding the difference!
So the black and chestnut shorts were $90 (no tax, no shipping) and the chestnut talls were $108)!!! weeeeee!!!


----------



## Deliham17

Sweet! they are such a good deal, it's hard to pass up..


----------



## Majuriel

Yay Nordstroms! I just got them to pm a pair of big kids tall classics in chestnut for $63.00. I love Nordstroms


----------



## cdinh87

Majuriel said:


> Yay Nordstroms! I just got them to pm a pair of big kids tall classics in chestnut for $63.00. I love Nordstroms


 
lucky u!! 

i tried to see if they would do a PM for me for this price in the big girls chestnut.. but they wouldnt.. =(


----------



## loriw

mdew8 said:


> I'm a new member, so be gentle!!
> 
> I was able to PM citysport's 25%off deal with Nordies this morning on a pair of Bailey Button Triplets in size 6. The rep was Dawn W. The final price was just shy of $135. I hope this helps someone! I'm so excited to finally have a pair!


 
What is the 25% code?  Thanks!


----------



## precious4bags

I tried price match Ugg care kit with Citysport but I needed to pay $8 for shipping and my local store do not have it.  Really? Pain!


----------



## Talinder

affini said:


> Very excited! I had gotten 3 pair of baileys from NM and now they are cheaper. I contacted CS and they are refunding the difference!
> So the black and chestnut shorts were $90 (no tax, no shipping) and the chestnut talls were $108)!!! weeeeee!!!



Do you have a link? I didn't see any on sale there. Thanks.


----------



## Hearts2MJ

Majuriel said:


> Yay Nordstroms! I just got them to pm a pair of big kids tall classics in chestnut for $63.00. I love Nordstroms


 
I tried to PM this, but the Rep said it had to be in stock.


----------



## affini

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D31956%26N%3D4294966733%26st%3Ds

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dugg%2520bailey%2520button#

They are sold out, but since I had bought them within 10 days.


----------



## HotPepper

Majuriel said:


> Yay Nordstroms! I just got them to pm a pair of big kids tall classics in chestnut for $63.00. I love Nordstroms


 
So funny, I did the same thing 

Worked great!


----------



## Talinder

affini said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D31956%26N%3D4294966733%26st%3Ds
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dugg%2520bailey%2520button#
> 
> They are sold out, but since I had bought them within 10 days.



Oh okay, thanks.


----------



## Majuriel

Hearts2MJ said:


> I tried to PM this, but the Rep said it had to be in stock.


 
I had 2 reps say no, I hung up and called again until I got one to do it for me. If one says no just keep calling until you get one that will be nice and do it.


----------



## mdew8

loriw said:


> What is the 25% code?  Thanks!



Code for citysports is:  FRIENDSNEXT   Sorry, I should have included it in my post.

Good luck!


----------



## munkeebag81

I think the item has to be in stock for them to PM it?  I don't see the Ugg Tall Kids on the NM site anymore.



Majuriel said:


> I had 2 reps say no, I hung up and called again until I got one to do it for me. If one says no just keep calling until you get one that will be nice and do it.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

What link did you use to show the chestnuts at $68? I want to attempt a Nordies pm but want my info before I call. Tia


----------



## Jaz

I tried through live chat and had no luck but I just got them to do it over the phone!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

But how do you prove or show that the chestnut is $68? Do they look online? If so, what link? Or do they call a specific store?


----------



## Majuriel

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> But how do you prove or show that the chestnut is $68? Do they look online? If so, what link? Or do they call a specific store?


 
I placed 3 different orders today, the first one the Nords rep just asked me what I wanted from Nords to pm, he never even asked for the link or the store's website, the 2nd and 3rd just asked me which store and what the item was (No item number) I said it was in the sale section and they asked what color and size I wanted. Again it all depends on the rep you get on the phone, I find that the guys are nicer than the woman are and the older reps tend to give a harder time in pm'ing. Its all in who you get on the phone.


----------



## soblessed

Thanks to all of those who responded to my previous question about PMing at Nordstrom 


How do the children's sizes compare to women's sizes?  Is there an equivalent to a women's size 6?


----------



## Hearts2MJ

soblessed said:


> Thanks to all of those who responded to my previous question about PMing at Nordstrom
> 
> 
> How do the children's sizes compare to women's sizes? Is there an equivalent to a women's size 6?


 
I'm a women's size 6 and wear a 3 in kids.


----------



## akashopaholic

Nordie's will PM Bailey one button for $99...
http://domsoutdoor.com/ugg-bailey-button-chestnut-boot-|-women's/p/1-075701/


----------



## soblessed

Is there a difference in look and fit between kid's and women's?
Kid's sizes are a better deal, but want to make sure support adult feet?


----------



## SimplyKim

Those looking for Kennsington Boots Nordstom just pricematched me with this site:
http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Kensington+Boot.html


----------



## sarasmom

soblessed said:


> Thanks to all of those who responded to my previous question about PMing at Nordstrom
> 
> 
> How do the children's sizes compare to women's sizes? Is there an equivalent to a women's size 6?


 
I wear a size 6 in women's shoes, the size 4 youth uggs fit me.


----------



## Majuriel

How do the children's sizes compare to women's sizes? Is there an equivalent to a women's size 6?[/QUOTE]


If you go to Nordstroms website and go to kids Uggs the size conversion is on each style.


----------



## soblessed

Thanks for the info  


What is the lowest sale price you guys have seen for either the classic tall, classic short or bailey triplet?  Do they go on sale other times of the year besides Dec/Jan?


----------



## affini

soblessed said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> What is the lowest sale price you guys have seen for either the classic tall, classic short or bailey triplet?  Do they go on sale other times of the year besides Dec/Jan?


i got my bailey triples for $108 (adult size) on NM and bloomingdales.


----------



## borabed

They pmed this for me at Nordies. Thanks! 



akashopaholic said:


> Nordie's will PM Bailey one button for $99...
> http://domsoutdoor.com/ugg-bailey-button-chestnut-boot-|-women's/p/1-075701/


----------



## Majuriel

soblessed said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> What is the lowest sale price you guys have seen for either the classic tall, classic short or bailey triplet? Do they go on sale other times of the year besides Dec/Jan?


 
My best deal was kids classic talls for $63.00 in chestnut


----------



## Swanky

and again:





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A reminder that this is a deals thread, please visit our Glass Slipper for inquiries on fit and other topics.  Thanks!


----------



## christony

Garnet Hill has some kid's bailey buttons left.  http://www.garnethill.com/ugg-26-23174-3b-bailey-button-shearling-boot-2c-sizes-6-5/165014


----------



## SimplyKim

code: C9KMENT will get you another 10.00 off at Garnet Hill too

6pm has the kids bailey button in jester red for 54.00


----------



## coin

My eyes  have been on Women's Bailey Button Triplet for really long time. Finally i found http://www.jaxmercantile.com/product.php?productid=487859&cat=0&page=4

If you type jaxoutdoor.com; it will link to jaxmercantile.com  and jaxoutdoor is authority retailer of ugg.


----------



## missjenjen

I'm so sad nordstrom canceled one of my orders! hopefully they let me uncanceled my order if i change the size

I suggest people whom ordered frm nordstrom constantly check their order status because the order said it was going through in morning but it got canceled later on the night when i checked it

anyone know the return/exchange policy on nordstrom? is it 30 days?


----------



## dactful

Nordstrom's policy on returns is amazing...they don't have a set amount of days for returns or exchanges.  It's not on their website, but I'm sure they can accomodate you if you have the receipt and/or the small nordstrom label on the box.


----------



## missjenjen

soblessed said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> What is the lowest sale price you guys have seen for either the classic tall, classic short or bailey triplet?  Do they go on sale other times of the year besides Dec/Jan?



60 dollars frm nm 08? I believe in classic short kids size
*
dactful *thanks for informing me

yay!got them to pm me again lol from bloomies, I bought classic short in kids (4youth) in color gray, brown, and sand.

If anyone wondering how i asked since some people are being denied. 

Desiree R:  May I assist you with anything else today?

Jenny:  Can i price match other item of uggs

Jenny:  from the bloomingdales sale

Desiree R:  I would be happy to check on this for you!

Desiree R:  What is the sale at Bloomingdales?

Jenny:  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=####64&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Desiree R:  Great! We would price match the Ugg Classic Boot for $77.00 in kid sizes.

Jenny:  great

Desiree R:  Did you want to place another order via live chat?

Jenny:  ya

Jenny:  if thats ok

Desiree R:  Yes, I would be happy to help you!

Desiree R:  What size and color would you like?

Jenny:  can i get size 4 youth in brown, sand, and grey?

Desiree R:  Let me check what is available for you.

Jenny:  ok thanks

Desiree R:  Thank you for holding. I am showing we have brown, sand, and grey in a size 4 available!

Jenny:  cool

Desiree R:  Your order total comes to $252.96 including tax. The standard shipping fee has also been waived on this order.


----------



## Melissa Ann

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492704238&bmUID=iRvxU8a&ev19=3:21

Montclaire sheepskin cuff boots in chestnut $140 sz 7 only


----------



## lostmymittens

missjenjen - I got Desiree once, too.  Loved her!  She ended up calling me to place the order and was really friendly and very helpful about letting me know Nordstrom's size/color availability on the boots I was ordering.  She's the only live rep who has given me that information without me asking for it!  She seemed like a very nice person.


----------



## Deliham17

soblessed said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> What is the lowest sale price you guys have seen for either the classic tall, classic short or bailey triplet?  Do they go on sale other times of the year besides Dec/Jan?



Last winter I bought:
Mens size 7 Shorts - Chestnut $85

This Winter I have been extremely lucky and found so many deals, it's hard to stop. So far I bought:
UGG Classic Talls Chocolate Kids size 6 $63
UGG Kids Bailey Button Size 6 Chestnut $78

Debating on: 
UGG Classic Talls Chestnut size 6 $63
UGG Bailey Buttons Chocolate $49
UGG Tall Kids Cable Knit Heathered Charcoal $57

Decisions, decisions  Happy shopping and good luck to everybody.


I have one question for all you UGG lovers. I have a pair that is a year old. I never wore socks with them, but now they smell really bad. How would I go about getting rid of the odor? Any tips or advice would be appreciated. TIA.


----------



## piyopiyo

Deliham17 said:


> Last winter I bought:
> Mens size 7 Shorts - Chestnut $85
> 
> This Winter I have been extremely lucky and found so many deals, it's hard to stop. So far I bought:
> UGG Classic Talls Chocolate Kids size 6 $63
> UGG Kids Bailey Button Size 6 Chestnut $78
> 
> Debating on:
> UGG Classic Talls Chestnut size 6 $63
> UGG Bailey Buttons Chocolate $49
> UGG Tall Kids Cable Knit Heathered Charcoal $57
> 
> Decisions, decisions  Happy shopping and good luck to everybody.
> 
> 
> I have one question for all you UGG lovers. I have a pair that is a year old. I never wore socks with them, but now they smell really bad. How would I go about getting rid of the odor? Any tips or advice would be appreciated. TIA.


 
where do u find ugg chocolate baileys for 49? tia


----------



## Deliham17

piyopiyo said:


> where do u find ugg chocolate baileys for 49? tia




I was really lucky. NM had them for $49, but i think it was supposed to be toddlers, but it stated youth and i was quick enough to get Nordies to PM for me..


----------



## piyopiyo

Deliham17 said:


> I was really lucky. NM had them for $49, but i think it was supposed to be toddlers, but it stated youth and i was quick enough to get Nordies to PM for me..


 
wow lucky!!!


----------



## missjenjen

omg my order keeps getting canceled ush: I had to go through another live chat with nordstrom again with Chelsey P. I asked them if it gets canceled again, would they keep price matching it and they said yes.


----------



## Swanky

Deliham17 said:


> Decisions, decisions  Happy shopping and good luck to everybody.
> 
> 
> I have one question for all you UGG lovers. I have a pair that is a year old. I never wore socks with them, but now they smell really bad. How would I go about getting rid of the odor? Any tips or advice would be appreciated. TIA.



Please visit our Glass Slipper Forum, this is a deals thread


----------



## sarasmom

Deliham17 said:


> I was really lucky. NM had them for $49, but i think it was supposed to be toddlers, but it stated youth and i was quick enough to get Nordies to PM for me..


 
wow you must be really fast and lucky! I just ordered the red bailey buttons for my 8 year old for $49 from NM, i thought i got the pink also but it got cancelled. i didn't think i would be fast enough to get a pm at nordies. plus they never pm other colors for me.


----------



## loriw

Well after two phone calls and three live chats - finally got a nice rep who pm'd me with the city sports code for the womens baily (one button) in chocolate for $112 and free shipping.  Was going to get the youths but they don't carry them at city sports.  Persistance is your friend!!


----------



## Ling Girl

akashopaholic said:


> Nordie's will PM Bailey one button for $99...
> http://domsoutdoor.com/ugg-bailey-button-chestnut-boot-|-women's/p/1-075701/


 
I just tried to get Nordie to pm this but they said this website is not an unauthorized dealer therefore could not pm. Did anyone encounter the same situation?


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

^^^I would try again.  dom'soutdoor is on the list!  Just try with another agent.  Maybe they just didn't see it.  

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor


----------



## Ling Girl

my_2_cutiepies said:


> ^^^I would try again. dom'soutdoor is on the list! Just try with another agent. Maybe they just didn't see it.
> 
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor


 
Thanks. I did try again and got Audrey. She was able to pm for me. She explained they had to check the dealer cuz there are a lot of fakes out there. Yay! I ordered my 2nd UGG this week. I seriously need to stop this.


----------



## *suzi*

I happen to love the Kensington Motorcycle style Uggs 

and found them in the kids department on this site - https://www.shoe-store.net/ugg-kensington-kids if anyone is interested. Also, you can get 10% off with the code SHOEBLOG. They have the brown color too. My total was only around $125.


----------



## Jaz

*suzi* said:


> I happen to love the Kensington Motorcycle style Uggs
> 
> and found them in the kids department on this site - https://www.shoe-store.net/ugg-kensington-kids if anyone is interested. Also, you can get 10% off with the code SHOEBLOG. They have the brown color too. My total was only around $125.



Wow! These are great, maybe next month


----------



## doublec31

Some boots have been popping back up on NM today. Make sure you search ugg under the SALE, some don't show up if you search from the main page.


----------



## piyopiyo

i tried all day. no luck with the baileys.


----------



## winddancer

omg! Just got nordies to price match bailey triple button tall boots in grey for $108! saw them for this price on neimans, but when she asked for the item number they were not on neimans website anymore, they must have sold out? she said she'd make an exception, and am so glad she did! only had a norstrom card since the summer and they are the best store I have ever shopped at! I wouldn't have even know they priced matched if it wasn't for you ladies, so thanks!!


----------



## redfish

Nordstroms was able to pm UGG Dakotas from xtremesurfandsport.com for $55.  And was able to get them in any color since the website seemed to be down.  

http://www.xtremesurfandsport.com/products/ugg-dakota-slipper-1


----------



## rito511

Yayy me too! I just got 3 baileys (one bomber and two regulars) for $108 each from Nordies, aren't they the best? Thanks ladies for the info *much love*

Question... what about the sizing? I normally wear 6 for heels (Loub, Fendi, Chanel). It is embarrassing to say that I have couple Uggs but I can't remember the size


----------



## boslvuton

Ladies that were able to score the Baileys for 108 did you need an item number or did you say anything specific??  i want another pair!


----------



## Jaz

boslvuton said:


> Ladies that were able to score the Baileys for 108 did you need an item number or did you say anything specific??  i want another pair!



I was only able to do it over the phone and they did ask for the Nordies item number but then figured it out without it


----------



## Jaz

Ok this has been the biggest back and forth ever. I got Cardy uggs for $63 and exchanged them 3 times. I bought the Bailey triplets exchanged twice and now again for bomber version all to get the best deal.


----------



## mareena8

i also tried numerous times to pricematch with nordstrom with the baileys i got turned down. to all who was able to do it successfully what did you do?


----------



## glamorioustasha

Jaz said:


> Ok this has been the biggest back and forth ever. I got Cardy uggs for $63 and exchanged them 3 times. I bought the Bailey triplets exchanged twice and now again for bomber version all to get the best deal.



Wow where did you get the bomber from ?? Do tell please


----------



## Deliham17

Does anyone know where I can get a deal with Sundance II?


----------



## missjenjen

rito511 said:


> Yayy me t6ies, aren't they the best? Thanks ladies for the info *much love*
> 
> Question... what about the sizing? I normally wear 6 for heels (Loub, Fendi, Chanel). It is embarrassing to say that I have couple Uggs but I can't remember the size



I believe your suppose to downsize 1 size, so you should get size 5 in womens or if you're getting kids size 4 youth should work. Since I'm 7 women size , I normally get 5 youth and 6 in size womens in uggs


----------



## cutiekiara

I'm so frustrated not able to pm the bailey boots! How you ladies able to do it???


----------



## rito511

Thanks for the info missjenjen. If you dont mind telling the diff between adult one and kids, that would be great.



missjenjen said:


> I believe your suppose to downsize 1 size, so you should get size 5 in womens or if you're getting kids size 4 youth should work. Since I'm 7 women size , I normally get 5 youth and 6 in size womens in uggs


----------



## YeZi1127

I am newly in love with the Classic Mini in Black.. discount code anybody please?? =]


----------



## missjenjen

*rito511*, the difference is the length only, to me it seems the same just a little difference in height of the length. My friend wore the womens classic uggs and I wore my kids classic uggs, we both had the same color, no one could really tell the different. I would say go for the kids size since cheaper. I'll try put a picture if you need more help later. if you wanna compare since i have women and kids classic short


----------



## rito511

missjenjen said:


> *rito511*, the difference is the length only, to me it seems the same just a little difference in height of the length. My friend wore the womens classic uggs and I wore my kids classic uggs, we both had the same color, no one could really tell the different. I would say go for the kids size since cheaper. I'll try put a picture if you need more help later. if you wanna compare since i have women and kids classic short


 
You are too sweet! Only if it is not too much hassle  Thanks a bunch missjenjen


----------



## Jaz

cutiekiara said:


> I'm so frustrated not able to pm the bailey boots! How you ladies able to do it???



Only over the phone was I able to do it. I just mentioned the deal no questions asked


----------



## Jaz

rito511 said:


> Thanks for the info missjenjen. If you dont mind telling the diff between adult one and kids, that would be great.




I'm a 6 so I get a kids 4 in the  I am all for a deal so I initially bought the kids size but I was told the height difference was 2 inches, so I exchanged them for womens size but only because I found a better deal than what I had paid.


----------



## rito511

Jaz said:


> I'm a 6 so I get a kids 4 in the I am all for a deal so I initially bought the kids size but I was told the height difference was 2 inches, so I exchanged them for womens size but only because I found a better deal than what I had paid.


 
Thanks for the info, good to hear that you got the deal too *high five*


----------



## missjenjen

rito511 said:


> You are too sweet! Only if it is not too much hassle  Thanks a bunch missjenjen



Np glad to help, don't mind pj's i was lazy to change

Women's classic short is sand color size  6
Kids' classic short is brown color 5 Youth


----------



## mzbag

I was in Las Vegas last week and Dillards had the most beautiful Ugg boots at very affordable prices.

Go to Dillards.com some Ugg pieces on sale.


----------



## precious4bags

Jaz said:


> Ok this has been the biggest back and forth ever. I got Cardy uggs for $63 and exchanged them 3 times. I bought the Bailey triplets exchanged twice and now again for bomber version all to get the best deal.



Jaz,
How did you do the exchanges? Did you do them in store? Did the SA knew how much you paid for and gave you a hard time a out them? ( The other member mentioned that they gave her a hard time about the price she got)


----------



## princessDD

anyone know where to find the Dakota moccasions on sale?


----------



## Stylish88

Where are you all getting bailey triple buttons for 108$ !! I want one !


----------



## affini

Stylish88 said:


> Where are you all getting bailey triple buttons for 108$ !! I want one !


The chestnut and black are randomly popping up on NM. The atlantic are randomly popping up on bloomindales. People are getting lucky and Nordies is PM different colors for that price. Hope that helps


----------



## Jaz

precious4bags said:


> Jaz,
> How did you do the exchanges? Did you do them in store? Did the SA knew how much you paid for and gave you a hard time a out them? ( The other member mentioned that they gave her a hard time about the price she got)



It was an ordeal, when I tried exchanging the baileys I had kids and wanted womens they refused to honor the price match price. They were going to deduct what I had paid from the regular price of the womens.

The other shoes were no problem because I was just exchanging sizes not going from kids to women.


----------



## cutiekiara

affini said:


> The chestnut and black are randomly popping up on NM. The atlantic are randomly popping up on bloomindales. People are getting lucky and Nordies is PM different colors for that price. Hope that helps



Mine is backordered , i hope it won't get cancelled...


----------



## Roomyisbest

Okay What is the code to get the baileys for $108?


----------



## affini

Roomyisbest said:


> Okay What is the code to get the baileys for $108?


There is no code. If you see them randomly pop up, you have to be REALLLLLY quick to PM with nordies. It is just the sale price at NM and bloomingdales.


----------



## munkeebag81

there isnt a code.  i did a price match with bloomies.





Roomyisbest said:


> Okay What is the code to get the baileys for $108?


----------



## redfish

princessDD said:


> anyone know where to find the Dakota moccasions on sale?



Nordstroms was able to pm UGG Dakotas from xtremesurfandsport.com for $55. I got two pairs! And was able to get them in any color since the website seemed to be down. At first they said it was an unauthorized dealer but I linked them the ugg authorized dealer website and they found it.

http://www.xtremesurfandsport.com/pr...kota-slipper-1


----------



## MollieGrace

redfish said:


> Nordstroms was able to pm UGG Dakotas from xtremesurfandsport.com for $55. I got two pairs! And was able to get them in any color since the website seemed to be down. At first they said it was an unauthorized dealer but I linked them the ugg authorized dealer website and they found it.
> 
> http://www.xtremesurfandsport.com/pr...kota-slipper-1



Nordstrom would not PM this one for me because the site didn't work. In fact, I don't think it's an operational site. It depends on who you get at Nordstrom


----------



## photoshopgrl

Site works fine for me. Maybe your just clicking the link and not realizing the link was corrupted somewhere? 

http://www.xtremesurfandsport.com/collections/ugg-australia/products/ugg-dakota-slipper


----------



## Talinder

If someone could provide links to Bloomies and Neiman when those prices do pop up that would be great.

eta: currently on Livechat with Robert W @ Nordstrom and he is calling Neiman Marcus to get their last sale price. He was willing to honor the price of $108 for the Atlantic Bailey Triplets from Bloomingdales.

Aw, no dice. He was great for trying though.
_*Robert W:*  Thank you for waiting. Unfortunately, the representative that I spoke with was not able to find it either. Apparently, once an item is not available on their website, they no longer have vision of it either. I am sorry._


----------



## Deliham17

Talinder said:


> If someone could provide links to Bloomies and Neiman when those prices do pop up that would be great.
> 
> eta: currently on Livechat with Robert W @ Nordstrom and he is calling Neiman Marcus to get their last sale price. He was willing to honor the price of $108 for the Atlantic Bailey Triplets from Bloomingdales.
> 
> Aw, no dice. He was great for trying though.
> _*Robert W:*  Thank you for waiting. Unfortunately, the representative that I spoke with was not able to find it either. Apparently, once an item is not available on their website, they no longer have vision of it either. I am sorry._




I would suggest trying early morning or late  nights. They are more laid back about PM it seems. I've dealth with some cranky ones today.. lol


----------



## MollieGrace

photoshopgrl said:


> Site works fine for me. Maybe your just clicking the link and not realizing the link was corrupted somewhere?
> 
> http://www.xtremesurfandsport.com/collections/ugg-australia/products/ugg-dakota-slipper



You can't actually buy them, though, and Nordstrom says they will PM only what can be bought from another store.


----------



## Lady Moe

sarasmom said:


> Kids classic short uggs are $77 on bloomingdales.com, chestnut and chocolate. I just pricematched with nordies b/c they didn't have size 4 on bloomies.


 
I went into Nodstroms and they price matched the Uggs for me and let me get them in Black!!!


----------



## Lady Moe

handbaglover13 said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492713710&bmUID=iRscfFC
> 
> Awesome price!!!


 
I got those for too!!


----------



## katespadeugg

Nice!  I have been looking for some uggs but want a good deal. My sister-in-law lived in Hawaii for a few years and said she founds uggs cheap at their nordstrom Rack.

Also Neiman Marcus Last call sometimes carries uggs.  At a nordstrom anniversary sale I found some super cute uggs that I LOVE!


----------



## dactful

katespadeugg said:


> Nice!  I have been looking for some uggs but want a good deal. My sister-in-law lived in Hawaii for a few years and said she founds uggs cheap at their nordstrom Rack.
> 
> Also Neiman Marcus Last call sometimes carries uggs.  At a nordstrom anniversary sale I found some super cute uggs that I LOVE!



I did too (at the anniversary sale), I was so lucky and they were in my size!


----------



## affini

Onlineshoes.com has an extra 10% off today. Automatically deducts in your cart.


----------



## Deliham17

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483349&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results Back up again


----------



## misstania

Deliham17 said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483349&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results Back up again


 
Thanks! And most people here have not had any problems PM-ing with Nordies, even if it's not for the same color/size?


----------



## affini

misstania said:


> Thanks! And most people here have not had any problems PM-ing with Nordies, even if it's not for the same color/size?


just depends on the cs person you get. I have never been able to PM if it wasn't the same color, but many on here have.


----------



## Deliham17

misstania said:


> Thanks! And most people here have not had any problems PM-ing with Nordies, even if it's not for the same color/size?




It really does depend on the CS, but keep trying.


----------



## abs914

Ughh I was going to get Nordies to PM the baileys that Bloomies had on sale for $90, but today they're all back to full price .  Only the triple version is still on sale.  Should I still hold out hope that they'll go back down at some point today, or I missed out?


----------



## Deliham17

abs914 said:


> Ughh I was going to get Nordies to PM the baileys that Bloomies had on sale for $90, but today they're all back to full price .  Only the triple version is still on sale.  Should I still hold out hope that they'll go back down at some point today, or I missed out?



If you can fit in childrens, http://www.garnethill.com/ugg-baile...AR > BOOTS - SPORTY-_-23490&SourceCode=Z0W25B for 68-88


----------



## abs914

^ I'm a size 9-10...assume there's no children's equivalent?


----------



## princessDD

thanks for the Dakota info!


----------



## munkeebag81

yay! i was able to get nordie to price match the ugg bailey button triplet for 108.  i got three different colors and size with out a problem! so happy


----------



## missyb

munkeebag81 said:


> yay! i was able to get nordie to price match the ugg bailey button triplet for 108.  i got three different colors and size with out a problem! so happy



Could u get grey or chestnut


----------



## munkeebag81

I got the gray, chocolate and black in size 7 with my first order.  Then  my friend asked me to get her the chestnut and was able to get it on a new order.  

I think it just depends on who you get.  I am also a level 2 (not sure what that means besides I spend too much money at Nordie) card member so I get free shipping with every order. 



missyb said:


> Could u get grey or chestnut


----------



## Deliham17

Kids Dakota $30 http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=9365


----------



## Deliham17

I was looking for some sales on UGGS and happened to find this website that has some pretty good sales going on. They are an authorized reseller, but you can go through nordstroms if you feel more comfortable.

Kids Cardy on sale $60  regular $119.95 http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8983&osCsid=5114q07o02c874ai4kis63djk3 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3120982?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=161
Blackberry wine 6M available

Womens Cardy on sale $75  regular $139.95 http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8741&osCsid=5114q07o02c874ai4kis63djk3 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2950256?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=340
Black, grey, and black&gold still available

Kids Retro on sale $70 regular $139.95  http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=9369&osCsid=5114q07o02c874ai4kis63djk3
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3089228?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=275 size 13M available 

Gael Clog on sale $55 regular $119.95  http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=9610&osCsid=5114q07o02c874ai4kis63djk3 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3093437?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=326
Chestnut and Black still available

Newprospects.com is an authorized reseller of UGG so therefore you get it pricematched through Nordies Live Chat http://about.nordstrom.com/help/livehelp/default.asp

Sometimes they let you get a different color, but it all depends. Good luck!


----------



## missyb

I'm on the phone with nordies now I had no luck with the live chat. I will no linger shop there if I don't get the price match.


----------



## missyb

They would only give me the atalntic color because she said that is all that's online at $108 so I'm done with Nordstrom. It shouldn't depend on the person you get to give a price match it should b the same for all. So there goes back  the $1850 Celine I just bought from them


----------



## lostmymittens

I know, I agree on that.... that it shouldn't depend on the representative in order to get something price matched.  It makes it feel like they are giving exceptions to some but not others.  When they tell me it's their "policy" to do this, it makes me wonder why other live reps seem to have a different "policy".  

I just got denied three times in a row from live reps for the match on the Bloomingdales Atlantic Baileys.  They all said it had to be the same color to do the price match.... except not really....

PS, my name is also Missy, and find it funny we were both trying to get the PM on the same item at the same time.... they are probably sick of talking to Missys by now


----------



## missyb

lostmymittens said:


> I know, I agree on that.... that it shouldn't depend on the representative in order to get something price matched.  It makes it feel like they are giving exceptions to some but not others.  When they tell me it's their "policy" to do this, it makes me wonder why other live reps seem to have a different "policy".
> 
> I just got denied three times in a row from live reps for the match on the Bloomingdales Atlantic Baileys.  They all said it had to be the same color to do the price match.... except not really....



I even said if the rep looked up the last couple hours of Bailey ugh orders they would see that a lot were for 108 in chestnut grey


----------



## BellestChele

Does anyone have good luck with getting a different size PM'd with Nordies? I want the classic cardy but need a different size.


----------



## affini

BellestChele said:


> Does anyone have good luck with getting a different size PM'd with Nordies? I want the classic cardy but need a different size.


yes. You can get any size, it just has to be the same style and (sometimes) color.


----------



## BellestChele

okay, thanks for the info. I not having any luck on the different color either.  Maybe I'll try calling CS instead. Oh well, I don't need them anyway.


----------



## BellestChele

Woohoo!! I called CS and the rep price matched them for me! She even mentioned what a great sale it was and she was interested in them too. haha. I got the classic cardy in gray. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## h0neylyn

I was able to price match with nordies, 3 pairs of the women's bailey button triplet for $125. She let me choose what color and size even though they were not in stock at the other website. http://www.jaxmercantile.com/product.php?productid=487859&cat=0&page=1


----------



## missyb

I just fought on the phone with Nordstrom and won! They gave me the Bailey uggs in chestnut for $108!


----------



## munkeebag81

wow really?  are you trying to get other people's order cancelled just cause you couldn't get a price match?




missyb said:


> I even said if the rep looked up the last couple hours of Bailey ugh orders they would see that a lot were for 108 in chestnut grey


----------



## missyb

munkeebag81 said:


> wow really?  are you trying to get other people's order cancelled just cause you couldn't get a price match?



No not at all. My point was if they looked it up they would see the price people were getting chestnut and grey for $108 also.


----------



## h0neylyn

Deliham17 said:


> I was looking for some sales on UGGS and happened to find this website that has some pretty good sales going on. They are an authorized reseller, but you can go through nordstroms if you feel more comfortable.
> 
> Kids Cardy on sale $60  regular $119.95 http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8983&osCsid=5114q07o02c874ai4kis63djk3
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3120982?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=161
> Blackberry wine 6M available
> 
> Womens Cardy on sale $75  regular $139.95 http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8741&osCsid=5114q07o02c874ai4kis63djk3
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2950256?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=340
> Black, grey, and black&gold still available
> 
> Kids Retro on sale $70 regular $139.95  http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=9369&osCsid=5114q07o02c874ai4kis63djk3
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3089228?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=275 size 13M available
> 
> Gael Clog on sale $55 regular $119.95  http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=9610&osCsid=5114q07o02c874ai4kis63djk3
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3093437?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=326
> Chestnut and Black still available
> 
> Newprospects.com is an authorized reseller of UGG so therefore you get it pricematched through Nordies Live Chat http://about.nordstrom.com/help/livehelp/default.asp
> 
> Sometimes they let you get a different color, but it all depends. Good luck!



Thanks for posting! I was able to PM the kids bailey for $67.50


----------



## lostmymittens

Missy, what did you say to them to get them to do it?


----------



## Litsa

They're not supposed to price match items that are a different color.  They're only supposed to price match the colors on sale.  That's why they're telling you that.  People who are getting other colors price matches are getting lucky by either finding reps who don't care or don't know what they're doing.  I really wouldn't get pissed when they say no and argue.  They're just doing their job.


----------



## mareena8

thanks a lot for this deals forum. i was able to pricematch at nordies the triplet bailey for 125 and two cardys for 75 each!


----------



## missyb

lostmymittens said:


> Missy, what did you say to them to get them to do it?



Missy, I just asked for a supervisor and said it wasn't fair. I wasnt letting up. I said I would never shop there again. I would call and ask for a supervisor


----------



## cutiekiara

missyb said:


> Missy, I just asked for a supervisor and said it wasn't fair. I wasnt letting up. I said I would never shop there again. I would call and ask for a supervisor


Ladies, i think nordie is starting to cancel the order of those who are able to pm for 108 with nm... I just got cancelation email today...  i guess too many people want to pm at this price... It sucksss....


----------



## missyb

cutiekiara said:


> Ladies, i think nordie is starting to cancel the order of those who are able to pm for 108 with nm... I just got cancelation email today...  i guess too many people want to pm at this price... It sucksss....



What uggs did you order


----------



## cutiekiara

missyb said:


> What uggs did you order


The triplet bailey, anybody got cancellation email too? I ordered it on friday! I'm so pissed!!!


----------



## affini

cutiekiara said:


> The triplet bailey, anybody got cancellation email too? I ordered it on friday! I'm so pissed!!!


it could be because they were backordered. Technically, I don't think they are supposed to PM if they are backordered (again, depends on the person, just like PM colors). They canceled someone else's earlier on and she was able to re-PM and get them.


----------



## missyb

It's seems like they are sold out of the grey baileys I wonder if they took to many orders and couldn't fill all of them


----------



## ExtasyPunq

Litsa said:


> They're not supposed to price match items that are a different color.  They're only supposed to price match the colors on sale.  That's why they're telling you that.  People who are getting other colors price matches are getting lucky by either finding reps who don't care or don't know what they're doing.  I really wouldn't get pissed when they say no and argue.  They're just doing their job.



I'm curious as to how you came up with this.  Did you used to work there or have you seen any sort of official company policy handbook?  I have done a lot of searching online on this specific issue and as far as I can tell there is no real policy except that they price match.  Kind of like how there is no specific return policy.  I believe they leave it up to the employees to use there discretion.  And just because a rep said that that is the policy does not prove it is true.  Store employees will say lots of things are against the rules when they think you are getting too good of a deal.  I have a fair bit of experience with that subject as I like to use grocery coupons and often end up getting things for free (but the store still gets there money from the coupon manufacturer).


----------



## cutiekiara

affini said:


> it could be because they were backordered. Technically, I don't think they are supposed to PM if they are backordered (again, depends on the person, just like PM colors). They canceled someone else's earlier on and she was able to re-PM and get them.


When i ordered it yesterday, the item is still availabke, even the rep said i will get it jan 21... Then the next day I got the cancellation email...


----------



## harlem_cutie

Nordstrom's Price Match Policy is pretty vague because I think it is determined on a store by store basis and it is to allow as much flexibility as possible to make the customer happy. If it's online then it is up the supervisor to make the final call. In all my experiences they've always pricematched same style and color but size was unimportant.

Policy from their website:

Price Matching (Never Pay More)
At Nordstrom, we are committed to offering you the best possible prices. If you ever find one of our items priced lower somewhere else, please call 1-888-282-6060 and we will gladly meet that price.

My best suggestion is to just keep trying. The worst that can happen is they say no.


----------



## affini

cutiekiara said:


> When i ordered it yesterday, the item is still availabke, even the rep said i will get it jan 21... Then the next day I got the cancellation email...


I had this happen twice as well. First the gray short baileys and then the blackberry wine krinkle baileys. Same thing, showed in stock, I even called my order in, said it would be there, then the next day I got the cancellation.


----------



## missyb

I just ordered the chestnut Bailey and they said it was in stock and I should have them in 2-5 days


----------



## munkeebag81

do you have an account set up to check the status?  i had a cancllation last time and it said 'unable to fulfill'.  so i called back and ordered in a different color and also had it price matched.




cutiekiara said:


> When i ordered it yesterday, the item is still availabke, even the rep said i will get it jan 21... Then the next day I got the cancellation email...


----------



## Litsa

I know this because I've talked to employees there.  They're a huge company.  They don't run out of a basement.  Of course they have policies in place.  Their return policy is to accept everything no questions asked.  That doesn't mean everything works that way.


----------



## BellestChele

I just checked my order status online because I was wondering about reading about people's orders being cancelled (that really sucks. So sorry for you!). I didn't order that specific boot but I just wanted to be sure anyway...my order has already shipped! Or...will be ready to go tomorrow morning. I'm super impressed. I just ordered them 3 hours ago. Very pleased!


----------



## balla123

munkeebag81 said:


> I got the gray, chocolate and black in size 7 with my first order.  Then  my friend asked me to get her the chestnut and was able to get it on a new order.



did you get women's classic tall? and for how much?


----------



## munkeebag81

my purchases so far:

women bailey triplet 108
kids bailey 60
kids classic tall 64
women cardy 65







balla123 said:


> did you get women's classic tall? and for how much?


----------



## stylelaw

Munkeebag-how did you get the bailey triplet for 108? Where did you PM it from? I really want a pair!


----------



## munkeebag81

bloomies had the atlantic blue color for 108 and i was able to price match.  



stylelaw said:


> Munkeebag-how did you get the bailey triplet for 108? Where did you PM it from? I really want a pair!


----------



## ricebunny18

h0neylyn said:


> Thanks for posting! I was able to PM the kids bailey for $67.50


 
How were you able to get Kids bailey for that cheap? DO TELL!!


----------



## ricebunny18

munkeebag81 said:


> my purchases so far:
> 
> women bailey triplet 108
> kids bailey 60
> kids classic tall 64
> women cardy 65


 
how did you get the kids bailey $60 and kids classic tall $64?


----------



## munkeebag81

i forgot who i pm with.  either bloomies or nm.



ricebunny18 said:


> how did you get the kids bailey $60 and kids classic tall $64?


----------



## Deliham17

50% off Rockville 2 $100 orig. $200 - Many sizes still available at Nordstrom
http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_Primary/Men/Shop/Shoes/Designer/PRD~39002793043/UGG+Australia+Rockville+II+Boot.jsp?off=23
extra 15% off with code *17654704*


----------



## affini

Deliham17 said:


> 50% off Rockville 2 $100 orig. $200 - Many sizes still available at Nordstrom
> http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_Primary/Men/Shop/Shoes/Designer/PRD~39002793043/UGG+Australia+Rockville+II+Boot.jsp?off=23
> extra 15% off with code *17654704*


THANK YOU! my bf will be thrilled! $85 + tax PM'd from Nordies!


----------



## wis3ly

munkeebag81 said:


> i forgot who i pm with.  either bloomies or nm.



Did you use an online link? How did you PM with them? Also what kid size do I order if I wear 6 in regular women's classic tall uggs.


----------



## affini

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D20170%26N%3D4294966733%26st%3Ds
Bailey Talls in Chocolate and Gray for $108. Sizes popping up randomly. They had an 8 chocolate a bit ago and now oos. Keep checking!


----------



## h0neylyn

ricebunny18 said:


> How were you able to get Kids bailey for that cheap? DO TELL!!



Nordies did a price match with this site http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8777&osCsid=p8objb208c63m1dta4v14r2lg2, different size but the same color. HTH!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lots of cardys on sale at NM. Unable to post links because I'm on my phone.


----------



## Deliham17

UGG Classic Talls $125.99 http://www.hsssurf.com/ugg-classic-tall-boot.html


----------



## photoshopgrl

h0neylyn said:


> Nordies did a price match with this site http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8777&osCsid=p8objb208c63m1dta4v14r2lg2, different size but the same color. HTH!


You got them to price match Youth kids for those??


----------



## h0neylyn

photoshopgrl said:


> You got them to price match Youth kids for those??



Yes, youth kids.


----------



## stylelaw

did anyone have any luck having nordies take off the shipping and handling charges on the pricematch? If so how???


----------



## photoshopgrl

h0neylyn said:


> Yes, youth kids.


I'll have to try again later, I got Beverly F and she wouldn't price match that on the youth, only the toddler.


----------



## missjenjen

my order been canceled for hella times  I'm reordered with Barbara B, I felt she wasn't helpful, seems mean, didn't allow me to order different sizes restricted me  to a  size 5 nor get any colors I wanted quoted " that we don't normal do this but we'll allow it this time" Omg better not get canceled again. I feel like were pm too much with nordstrom they getting annoyed. lol

I went to my local nordstroms stonestown, they didnt have any of bailey triplet in size above 1 youth in grey and none in chestnut..... the sales associates was so unhelpful just stood there.... I had to come to them...


----------



## munkeebag81

I was told if you have a Nordie card and is a level 2 or higher that the shipping would come off of the statement. 





stylelaw said:


> did anyone have any luck having nordies take off the shipping and handling charges on the pricematch? If so how???


----------



## munkeebag81

in most case the size shouldn't be the problem.  its more the color.  




photoshopgrl said:


> I'll have to try again later, I got Beverly F and she wouldn't price match that on the youth, only the toddler.


----------



## photoshopgrl

munkeebag81 said:


> in most case the size shouldn't be the problem.  its more the color.


But there's a $20+ difference in price on that sale site between Toddler and Youth for the Bailey Button so I can see why she would halt on that.


----------



## missyb

stylelaw said:


> did anyone have any luck having nordies take off the shipping and handling charges on the pricematch? If so how???



The guy said he would wave the shipping not sure why I didn't even ask him to.


----------



## affini

stylelaw said:


> did anyone have any luck having nordies take off the shipping and handling charges on the pricematch? If so how???


I did on some of mine and not on others. I didn't do anything special, just asked and some gave it to me.


----------



## h0neylyn

photoshopgrl said:


> I'll have to try again later, I got Beverly F and she wouldn't price match that on the youth, only the toddler.



Idk, maybe my rep didn't realize that it was the toddler size she was price matching for the youth? Hope you can get yours price matched...good luck!


----------



## rito511

missjenjen said:


> Np glad to help, don't mind pj's i was lazy to change
> 
> Women's classic short is sand color size 6
> Kids' classic short is brown color 5 Youth


 
Thanks for the pictures and sizing info! Cute pj's by the way


----------



## BellestChele

missjenjen said:


> Np glad to help, don't mind pj's i was lazy to change
> 
> Women's classic short is sand color size  6
> Kids' classic short is brown color 5 Youth



Off topic but I LOVE your PJs. I have the same ones!!! I have so many Mutts Comics pj pants. They are so comfy and super cute.


----------



## missyb

One of my ugg orders was cancelled and I just called and placed a new order and they still pm the new order and no shipping charge


----------



## harlem_cutie

cardys on sale at NM:

Metallic Crochet - $84.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D51924%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Regular Crochet - $95.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D51924%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## chip@dale

munkeebag81 said:


> my purchases so far:
> 
> women bailey triplet 108
> kids bailey 60
> kids classic tall 64
> women cardy 65


 
great deals!!!
how did u get kids classic tall 64??


----------



## doublec31

Some baileys back up on NM (black and chestnut) and Bloomies (deep cobalt) for $90! Plus Kensington's on Bloomies for $140, also.


----------



## abs914

^ Could you please post a link?  I can't find them on the sites.  Thx


----------



## Majuriel

Kids classic (Short) at Bloomies $77 in chocolate and chestnut.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=118664&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Majuriel

Kids Skylar chestnut or black at Bloomies $91.00 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=489230&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## BellestChele

Thank you for posting about the one button Baileys! I was able to PM a pair with Nordies in Chestnut!


----------



## abs914

^ Which site did you PM with?  Trying to find the Bailey's on sale but not having any luck!


----------



## princessDD

doublec31 said:


> Some baileys back up on NM (black and chestnut) and Bloomies (deep cobalt) for $90! Plus Kensington's on Bloomies for $140, also.



Don't see this on the NM site?!?


----------



## affini

princessDD said:


> Don't see this on the NM site?!?


they're sold out again. just keep checking throughout the day, they pop up randomly.


----------



## BellestChele

abs914 said:


> ^ Which site did you PM with?  Trying to find the Bailey's on sale but not having any luck!



About an hour ago, they were on the NM site. Keep checking though because they seem to come and go.

I checked early this morning and found them, was going to order them, got busy with other stuff. When I came back, they were gone. I tried again about an hour ago and they were back on the site. So I called Nordies and they PMed for me. I could only get black and chestnut though. So anyway...keep checking!


----------



## abs914

I guess I'm not checking at the right times .  I have been checking NM today, but I've only seen the Baileys in youth sizes.  I'll just keep at it!


----------



## missjenjen

hurry get price matched for $63 kid's bailey uggs
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3Duggs%26_requestid%3D19711%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds


----------



## missjenjen

Diana S: Thank you for holding. I am sorry, they are not available on the website you gave me so I can't do the price match.

Wth! never restricted the product had to be in stock before for me


----------



## BellestChele

abs914 said:


> I guess I'm not checking at the right times .  I have been checking NM today, but I've only seen the Baileys in youth sizes.  I'll just keep at it!



Definitely keep checking. I was surprised to see them online this morning. It seems very random, the way certain boots just keep popping up.


----------



## Deliham17

Best Deal Ever!!!

Womens Bailey Button Chestnuts for 60.00
http://www.peltzshoes.com/item.asp?invnum=5803 CHE 

Happy shopping ladies!


----------



## minh

I'm not sure if it hasn't been mentioned but here you have a nice deal: tall beiley button for 108$ with free shipping

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/shoes&itemId=X0JV9


----------



## xxsillyx

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D23397%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds

Rylan Sheepskin Sneaker, Chestnut $31..

I pm these at nordstrom.


----------



## lkdkk2

Thanks to all of you wonderful ladies.  I was able to get a pair of black triple button Baileys for 108.00 with free shipping at NM....you gals are the best


----------



## BellestChele

Deliham17 said:


> Best Deal Ever!!!
> 
> Womens Bailey Button Chestnuts for 60.00
> http://www.peltzshoes.com/item.asp?invnum=5803 CHE
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!



Thank you thank you thank you!!! I just PMed a pair of these from the NM website today with Nordies but this is a much better price! I just called and was able to get this price instead. My total was $71 with tax and shipping. Woohoo!!


----------



## Deliham17

BellestChele said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!!! I just PMed a pair of these from the NM website today with Nordies but this is a much better price! I just called and was able to get this price instead. My total was $71 with tax and shipping. Woohoo!!



You're welcome! I love a good UGG deal, and can't help but share!!


----------



## MollieGrace

Deliham17 said:


> You're welcome! I love a good UGG deal, and can't help but share!!




They aren't available anymore, so Nordstrom won't do the PM


----------



## BellestChele

Deliham17 said:


> You're welcome! I love a good UGG deal, and can't help but share!!



Were you able to get a pair too? Hard to pass up such a good deal!

I just hope that my order doesn't get cancelled like such of the other girls.


----------



## rito511

You just have to find nice CS.... it is annoying but keep trying!



missjenjen said:


> Diana S: Thank you for holding. I am sorry, they are not available on the website you gave me so I can't do the price match.
> 
> Wth! never restricted the product had to be in stock before for me[/QUO


----------



## xxsillyx

I tried 2 different customer rep on live chat at Nordstrom and it was a no go on out of stock items.


----------



## PinkLady85

Too bad. I couldn't get Nordies to PM them either


----------



## munkeebag81

good deal but wasnt able to get nordie to pm  



Deliham17 said:


> Best Deal Ever!!!
> 
> Womens Bailey Button Chestnuts for 60.00
> http://www.peltzshoes.com/item.asp?invnum=5803 CHE
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!


----------



## abs914

Ditto.  I've tried 4 reps so far, and it doesn't seem to be working.  Oh well.


----------



## chip@dale

missjenjen said:


> hurry get price matched for $63 kid's bailey uggs
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3Duggs%26_requestid%3D19711%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds



OMG! the great deal I saw in this thread......
but out of stock..and nordstrom do not do the PM...
Anyways..thanks for share!!


----------



## MollieGrace

abs914 said:


> Ditto.  I've tried 4 reps so far, and it doesn't seem to be working.  Oh well.



Nordstrom is probably flooded with requests and may change the policy. If you know that Nordstrom won't PM something because the other site doesn't have it anymore, why make repeated requests? That could ruin it for everyone else. They don't have to do this, so why not limit your requests to those that they're likely to agree to? Just saying.


----------



## kelkirk

MollieGrace said:


> Nordstrom is probably flooded with requests and may change the policy. If you know that Nordstrom won't PM something because the other site doesn't have it anymore, why make repeated requests? That could ruin it for everyone else. They don't have to do this, so why not limit your requests to those that they're likely to agree to? Just saying.



I agree 100% - this thread had basically turned into "where can i get nordies to PM" and i think ultimately with all this PMing they're going to have to either change their policy or at least clarify what their policy actually is...

Not flaming anyone for trying to get a good deal, I do the same thing, but I think in the long run we may ruin it.


----------



## abs914

Got it!!!  Grey Baileys


----------



## BellestChele

kelkirk said:


> I agree 100% - this thread had basically turned into "where can i get nordies to PM" and i think ultimately with all this PMing they're going to have to either change their policy or at least clarify what their policy actually is...
> 
> Not flaming anyone for trying to get a good deal, I do the same thing, but I think in the long run we may ruin it.



I also agree 100%. I'm just as guilty trying to PM also but I think there has to be a limit. I can live without the item. I would hate to risk Nordstrom getting rid of their PM policy.


----------



## affini

abs914 said:


> Got it!!!  Grey Baileys


for $60?


----------



## abs914

affini said:


> for $60?



Yep.  Plus the taxes and shipping, of course.


----------



## taxiang2002

abs914 said:


> Got it!!!  Grey Baileys


PM adult or kids shows? even it's sold out at NW online?


----------



## affini

abs914 said:


> Yep.  Plus the taxes and shipping, of course.


wow, i'm shocked. You got them to PM something out of stock AND a different color. Persistence paid off for you! congrats!


----------



## tln

Deliham17 said:


> Best Deal Ever!!!
> 
> Womens Bailey Button Chestnuts for 60.00
> http://www.peltzshoes.com/item.asp?invnum=5803 CHE
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!



Great deal, but they are sold out.  I called just to check, and they have "none in stock".  Boo.


----------



## abs914

affini said:


> wow, i'm shocked. You got them to PM something out of stock AND a different color. Persistence paid off for you! congrats!



She said they were only available in black, chestnut, and brown...so i nicely requested grey and she said okay.


----------



## munkeebag81

guess u weren't able to pm either lol


[=MollieGrace;17670724]Nordstrom is probably flooded with requests and may change the policy. If you know that Nordstrom won't PM something because the other site doesn't have it anymore, why make repeated requests? That could ruin it for everyone else. They don't have to do this, so why not limit your requests to those that they're likely to agree to? Just saying.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MollieGrace

munkeebag81 said:


> guess u weren't able to pm either lol
> 
> 
> [=MollieGrace;17670724]Nordstrom is probably flooded with requests and may change the policy. If you know that Nordstrom won't PM something because the other site doesn't have it anymore, why make repeated requests? That could ruin it for everyone else. They don't have to do this, so why not limit your requests to those that they're likely to agree to? Just saying.


[/QUOTE]

I didn't try. I'd rather be smarter about what I ask for, and hopefully be able to make successful PM requests in the future


----------



## xxsillyx

UGG Australia Cardy Boots in bkackberry wine, children size $58.79


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...UGG+Australia&N=1553+4294935873&bmUID=iRRjXUU


----------



## h0neylyn

Deliham17 said:


> Best Deal Ever!!!
> 
> Womens Bailey Button Chestnuts for 60.00
> http://www.peltzshoes.com/item.asp?invnum=5803 CHE
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!



Thanks for posting! I was able to have Nordies PM them in blk.


----------



## nikkisha

Is it just me or did the price go back up?


----------



## affini

nikkisha said:


> Is it just me or did the price go back up?


nope, it went up for me too...funny how now everything is available lol


----------



## doublec31

To everyone stalking NM/Bloomies for Ugg sale: Make sure you are clicking the sale tab and THEN searching ugg. In my experience, searching from the main page will not bring up the sale items. Just a tip!


----------



## BellestChele

affini said:


> nope, it went up for me too...funny how now everything is available lol



lol....I noticed that too. Crazy.


----------



## doublec31

If anyone sees any ultimate shorts on sale, please let me know!


----------



## chip@dale

UGG® Australia "Bailey Button Triplet" Boots $108
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483349&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

UGG® Australia "Bailey Button" Boots $90
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485061&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

UGG® Australia Kids Bailey Button - Sizes 13, 1-6 Child $88
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=488234&CategoryID=

UGG® Australia "Dakota" Moccasins $60
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483363&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

UGG® Australia Kid's Bailey Button Boots - Sizes 7 Infant & 8-12 Toddler $72
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=488233&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## ExtasyPunq

doublec31 said:


> If anyone sees any ultimate shorts on sale, please let me know!



here you go:
http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...rch.x=0&N=1590159&Nty=1&search.y=0&R=02892982


----------



## missyb

Evergreen Bailey button boos $59.99 at saks.com


----------



## BellestChele

Anyone know of anymore Dakota's (womens) on sale anywhere? I just tried to PM the Bloomie's ones and they are no longer in stock. I don't think I've seen them anywhere else on sale. TIA


----------



## missyb

BellestChele said:


> Anyone know of anymore Dakota's (womens) on sale anywhere? I just tried to PM the Bloomie's ones and they are no longer in stock. I don't think I've seen them anywhere else on sale. TIA



Saks has one pair online is cobalt blue


----------



## DB2329

OMG you ladies are awesomely amazingly wonderfully THE BEST EVER!!! After like 5 tries I got Nordstroms to PM the Ugg Dakota mocs in Cobalt blue with tax and ship $70.63! Matches a regency blue burberry scarf I picked up last week!! Wahhhooooo


----------



## missyb

missyb said:


> Saks has one pair online is cobalt blue



Sorry.....it's bloomies Size 9


----------



## DB2329

BellestChele said:


> Anyone know of anymore Dakota's (womens) on sale anywhere? I just tried to PM the Bloomie's ones and they are no longer in stock. I don't think I've seen them anywhere else on sale. TIA


 

Hey,

keep trying also play around with the link! delete everything after the item number. Tell them the link isnt working and give them the Bloomies item number. Took me 5 tries but I just got a PM. Good Luck!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483363

The item numberi s 483363


----------



## BellestChele

missyb said:


> Saks has one pair online is cobalt blue



Thank you but online, it's still showing $100, even for the cobalt. The prices do say $39.99 - $100 though. I just did a live chat with Saks and there are limited sizes/colors for that price. I don't know which. I just know there is no 11, which is what I need.  Bummer.

If anyone is interested though, it may be worth a try to live chat with a CS rep on Saks though. Maybe they will have your size! I think that the rep is checking the store inventory.


----------



## Deliham17

doublec31 said:


> If anyone sees any ultimate shorts on sale, please let me know!



http://www.xtremesurfandsport.com/products/ugg-ultimate-short-boot-sand $85


----------



## BellestChele

DB2329 said:


> Hey,
> 
> keep trying also play around with the link! delete everything after the item number. Tell them the link isnt working and give them the Bloomies item number. Took me 5 tries but I just got a PM. Good Luck!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483363
> 
> The item numberi s 483363



Thanks for the tip! Do you remember who you had that gave you the PM? I just tried again and no luck. Ahh, well. I don't think Nordies even has my size in stock in the cobalt. So the chances of them PMing the Bloomies price and giving me a different color are probably pretty slim.


----------



## Deliham17

BellestChele said:


> Thanks for the tip! Do you remember who you had that gave you the PM? I just tried again and no luck. Ahh, well. I don't think Nordies even has my size in stock in the cobalt. So the chances of them PMing the Bloomies price and giving me a different color are probably pretty slim.




http://www.xtremesurfandsport.com/search?q=ugg+dakota&x=0&y=0 has some on sale for $55


----------



## Stylish88

Anyone knows if nordstrom make price adjustment for PM items that I now found cheaper ?
I know it's a long shot but I just had to ask =P


----------



## BellestChele

^ They did for me.


----------



## munkeebag81

i was never able to get them to but oh well.  i've gotten some really good deals already.  but never hurt to ask.  you might get lucky  



Stylish88 said:


> Anyone knows if nordstrom make price adjustment for PM items that I now found cheaper ?
> I know it's a long shot but I just had to ask =P


----------



## DB2329

BellestChele said:


> Thanks for the tip! Do you remember who you had that gave you the PM? I just tried again and no luck. Ahh, well. I don't think Nordies even has my size in stock in the cobalt. So the chances of them PMing the Bloomies price and giving me a different color are probably pretty slim.


 
I believe her name was Michelle...not so sure though  Sorry!

Nordies has a size 12? Would that work? I noticed this style is cut small on me. I am normally a size 6 in Uggs but in this I wear a size 7. I love the blue!


----------



## BellestChele

DB2329 said:


> I believe her name was Michelle...not so sure though  Sorry!
> 
> Nordies has a size 12? Would that work? I noticed this style is cut small on me. I am normally a size 6 in Uggs but in this I wear a size 7. I love the blue!



Thank you but no, a size 12 definitely won't work. I'm actually wearing a size 11 now. Ahh, well. I'll live without them. Someday I'll find them on sale somewhere. I'll just keep checking.


----------



## Stylish88

OH MY GOD I CAN'T BELIVE IT !!! .. yes I'm shouting !




> Thank you for waiting, Nuha. I was able to match the price for you. I am showing a credit of $46.98 including sales tax will be issued to your Visa ending gin 9651.



I never thought they did it really !! I got Sara Ka by the way and she did it no question asked !


----------



## Belladiva79

Any deals for kids classics??


----------



## BellestChele

Stylish88 said:


> OH MY GOD I CAN'T BELIVE IT !!! .. yes I'm shouting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought they did it really !! I got Sara Ka by the way and she did it no question asked !



Yay!!


----------



## AbbytheBT

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp

Thanks!! - Got the Bailey Buttons in Evergreen for $60!!!!!


----------



## dactful

AbbytheBT said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp
> 
> Thanks!! - Got the Bailey Buttons in Evergreen for $60!!!!!


 
Yay, me too..  Thanks Missyb for posting this!  I had the blackberry wine baileys in my cart on bloomies, and then it suddenly went out of stock at 3:40 AM  just my luck, but this deal is just too great to pass up


----------



## affini

saks is now sold out of the evergreen


----------



## ExtasyPunq

who else price matches besides nordies?  Some of these deals are so great but if nordies is out of my size I'm wondering if I can try elsewhere.


----------



## BellestChele

ExtasyPunq said:


> who else price matches besides nordies?  Some of these deals are so great but if nordies is out of my size I'm wondering if I can try elsewhere.



I was wondering the same thing. I would be interested to know this too. Nordies is the only one of the big department stores, that I know of. But I hope someone else knows something I don't!


----------



## BellestChele

Belladiva79 said:


> Any deals for kids classics??



I found this Kids Classic for $67.50 in purple sage.

HTH!

http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8788&osCsid=kl0po4pe7l4a4ioe40cj61fqv0


----------



## shesnochill

*BellestChele*, is that for little or big kids???


----------



## Belladiva79

BellestChele said:


> I found this Kids Classic for $67.50 in purple sage.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8788&osCsid=kl0po4pe7l4a4ioe40cj61fqv0http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8788&osCsid=kl0po4pe7l4a4ioe40cj61fqv0


 
Thanks but it says those are for toddlers.


----------



## BellestChele

^ Oh shoot. I didn't see where it said Toddler on towards the bottom. Sorry! Probably not as good of a deal then.

There is some Button Bailey Youth for $82.50.

http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8780&osCsid=kl0po4pe7l4a4ioe40cj61fqv0


----------



## BellestChele

Woohoo!! I was able to PM on the Bloomies Dakota for $60 at Nordstrom! So excited! Now....I need to stop visiting this thread because I keep buying boots! haha.


----------



## h0neylyn

missyb said:


> One of my ugg orders was cancelled and I just called and placed a new order and they still pm the new order and no shipping charge





BellestChele said:


> Woohoo!! I was able to PM on the Bloomies Dakota for $60 at Nordstrom! So excited! Now....I need to stop visiting this thread because I keep buying boots! haha.



What link did you use for bloomies? I've been looking for Dakotas on sale.


----------



## BellestChele

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483363&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n

Hope this helps!


----------



## wis3ly

BellestChele said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483363&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n
> 
> Hope this helps!



Did you have to get the cobalt color?


----------



## BellestChele

wis3ly said:


> Did you have to get the cobalt color?



I was able to get the black color. That may only be because I needed a size 11 and it was the only color in stock. Or it could have just been that specific rep.


----------



## h0neylyn

BellestChele said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483363&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n
> 
> Hope this helps!



Tried to PM with bloomies but the item was no longer available. I was able to do it for $55 with http://www.xtremesurfandsport.com/products/ugg-dakota-slipper and DanielB let me order it in black.


----------



## BellestChele

h0neylyn said:


> Tried to PM with bloomies but the item was no longer available. I was able to do it for $55 with http://www.xtremesurfandsport.com/products/ugg-dakota-slipper and DanielB let me order it in black.



Woohoo!! Got to choose your color and save $5! Can't beat that. Congrats!


----------



## DB2329

h0neylyn said:


> Tried to PM with bloomies but the item was no longer available. I was able to do it for $55 with http://www.xtremesurfandsport.com/products/ugg-dakota-slipper and DanielB let me order it in black.


 How did you get them to PM to that site? There is no way to add it to the card lol? TIA


----------



## BellestChele

DB2329 said:


> How did you get them to PM to that site? There is no way to add it to the card lol? TIA



They wouldn't let me either because of the whole not being able to add it to the cart. I guess it depends on the CS rep.


----------



## abs914

So I've been seeing that there's a lot of Dakota action going on today!  I don't think I've ever seen this style.  It's just a slipper, right?  Or do people also wear them out of the house?


----------



## BellestChele

^ I wear them outside. The bottom has a sole. They are super comfy at work for me. There's not a lot of support though so I wouldn't suggest them for standing long periods of time.


----------



## h0neylyn

DB2329 said:


> How did you get them to PM to that site? There is no way to add it to the card lol? TIA



I just gave him the link to the page where he verified the price. Xtremesurfandsport.com is an authorized retailer so I guess he was able to PM for me.


----------



## h0neylyn

BellestChele said:


> They wouldn't let me either because of the whole not being able to add it to the cart. I guess it depends on the CS rep.



I think so too. I tried twice. The first time she was going to PM them for me but only in chestnut which was sold out. So I tried a different rep which let me order in any color and size.


----------



## glamorioustasha

ExtasyPunq said:


> who else price matches besides nordies?  Some of these deals are so great but if nordies is out of my size I'm wondering if I can try elsewhere.



Saks does but only do (price adjustments ) Aka (Price Match) with Nordies , Bloomies, Bergdroff, and Neiman Marcus.. I actually got my orders today ..Ugg Tall Classics Boombers for 90.00 and Tall Classic Grey for 88.00 matched to sales last week at Cusp and neiman Marcus. You pay full price then get the price adj back on your CC in 7 days .


----------



## burberryguy:)

Where did you get the classic bombers for $90? )) GREAT DEALS


----------



## burberryguy:)

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...h.x=16&N=1000425&Nty=1&search.y=12&R=02724755

Ugg Dakota (Some on sale for $75.00) Maybe Nordstrom would price match any color...It really depends on the Representative I think. 


http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...h.x=16&N=1000425&Nty=1&search.y=12&R=03263165

Ugg Bailey Button for $112.50...like I said before, it depends on the Rep you get


http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...h.x=16&N=1000425&Nty=1&search.y=12&R=03264081

Ugg Classic Short - $105  .... Hopefully you'll ladies get some nice Reps and they price match! Happy shopping


----------



## msspooky09

Got an email from Berk's Shoes:

"www.berkshoes.com
Berk's Shoes
January/2011
Friends,

We have some Uggs left over,so we are giving everyone a chance to get them at a 
a great price, 20% off. This does not apply to sale Uggs. Please use *JanUgg* as the code

Sincerely,
Kenneth Berk
Berk's Shoes"

This is no comparison to some of the deals you ladies have found, but 20% is better than nothing


----------



## wis3ly

glamorioustasha said:


> Saks does but only do (price adjustments ) Aka (Price Match) with Nordies , Bloomies, Bergdroff, and Neiman Marcus.. I actually got my orders today ..Ugg Tall Classics Boombers for 90.00 and Tall Classic Grey for 88.00 matched to sales last week at Cusp and neiman Marcus. You pay full price then get the price adj back on your CC in 7 days .



damn where did you get these deals?!


----------



## munkeebag81

This thread is bad!  I just ordered two pair of Ugg Ultimate for 85 each!


----------



## krazydaisy

does dillards have free shipping over a certain amount?


----------



## BellestChele

munkeebag81 said:


> This thread is bad!  I just ordered two pair of Ugg Ultimate for 85 each!



Great deal! I agree that this thread is very bad! I've bought 3 pairs of shoes/boots in the past 3 days. haha. I must stop!


----------



## mai_LV

I just ordered a pair of ugg slippers!!  My customer rep from Nordstrom didn't even care what size and color I wanted!!  She just put in the order for the Ugg Moccassins (it wasn't available in my size or color at the other website)!!  Yay!! Can't wait for it to come in!!!


----------



## BellestChele

mai_LV said:


> I just ordered a pair of ugg slippers!!  My customer rep from Nordstrom didn't even care what size and color I wanted!!  She just put in the order for the Ugg Moccassins (it wasn't available in my size or color at the other website)!!  Yay!! Can't wait for it to come in!!!



Congrats! The Dakota slipper? You will love them! I have one pair and an waiting on my second pair to arrive. So warm and comfy!


----------



## lostmymittens

Does anyone know about any good deals on adult size Ugg slippers?  Other than the Dakota, that is.


----------



## glamorioustasha

wis3ly said:


> damn where did you get these deals?!



Neiman Marcus  and Cusp last week


----------



## wis3ly

glamorioustasha said:


> Neiman Marcus  and Cusp last week



next time post these deals, will ya?!


----------



## Kishechka

lostmymittens said:


> I find it extremely odd that there are no Nordstrom stores in Canada since most of my Ugg shipments from Nordstrom originate in Canada!


 
Now that is interesting. Especially when you look at the product details for UGGS they always say "this item cannot be shipped to Canada"

Does this mean UGG Aus is forcing higher prices on Canadians and why?
Have any TPFers from Canada successfully ordered from any of the US major dept stores?


----------



## kobuzz

Hello Everyone,
I'm somewhat new to forum postings and protocols and such. If this seems a shameless plug, that was not my intent. I was googling our store referenced above (shoe-store.net) and found a lot of traffic coming from the above posted links. I also wanted to reach out and confirm for anyone who may be wondering by these comments that we are and been been a legitimate Ugg Australia dealer for over ten years. We carry thousands of pairs in stock at a time and unlike most stores will special order whatever you may like, assuming we can get it for you. We are a smaller family owned store and take service seriously. =]. Also, the coupon code referrenced above, "shoeblog", is valid for 10% off any purchase. We're not much for discounting or PM'ing (because there are so many fakes out there) but we do offer free shipping to all 50 states. If we can help send us a message or give us a call.


----------



## atlasfamily5

New Prospects has the kids youth (82.50) and toddler (67.50)on sale in most colors. this link is for the classic grey. Bailey button  on sale too....

I got the chocolate in a 6 for me!

http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=9575&osCsid=58ukn6ihjfj774emolm1gt5ji5


----------



## munkeebag81

wonder if I should get a pair of Dakota. do you wear them around the house or do you wear them to run errands in? never owned any ugg slippers only the boots.




BellestChele said:


> Great deal! I agree that this thread is very bad! I've bought 3 pairs of shoes/boots in the past 3 days. haha. I must stop!


----------



## *suzi*

kobuzz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm somewhat new to forum postings and protocols and such. If this seems a shameless plug, that was not my intent. I was googling our store referenced above (shoe-store.net) and found a lot of traffic coming from the above posted links. I also wanted to reach out and confirm for anyone who may be wondering by these comments that we are and been been a legitimate Ugg Australia dealer for over ten years. We carry thousands of pairs in stock at a time and unlike most stores will special order whatever you may like, assuming we can get it for you. We are a smaller family owned store and take service seriously. =]. Also, the coupon code referrenced above, "shoeblog", is valid for 10% off any purchase. We're not much for discounting or PM'ing (because there are so many fakes out there) but we do offer free shipping to all 50 states. If we can help send us a message or give us a call.


 
I think you need to update your site so that people aren't waiting for days only to find out their purchase is unavailable. I really wish you would have had my Uggs in stock. I still don't haven't found them. So bummed.


----------



## affini

munkeebag81 said:


> This thread is bad!  I just ordered two pair of Ugg Ultimate for 85 each!


Did you PM through Nordstrom? I still have yet to get them to PM a different color or if they are not available to order.


----------



## affini

kobuzz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm somewhat new to forum postings and protocols and such. If this seems a shameless plug, that was not my intent. I was googling our store referenced above (shoe-store.net) and found a lot of traffic coming from the above posted links. I also wanted to reach out and confirm for anyone who may be wondering by these comments that we are and been been a legitimate Ugg Australia dealer for over ten years. We carry thousands of pairs in stock at a time and unlike most stores will special order whatever you may like, assuming we can get it for you. We are a smaller family owned store and take service seriously. =]. Also, the coupon code referrenced above, "shoeblog", is valid for 10% off any purchase. We're not much for discounting or PM'ing (because there are so many fakes out there) but we do offer free shipping to all 50 states. If we can help send us a message or give us a call.


I ordered from them, and they were WONDERFUL. Found a pair that is sold out everywhere and was able to get them in a matter of days.


----------



## BellestChele

lostmymittens said:


> Does anyone know about any good deals on adult size Ugg slippers?  Other than the Dakota, that is.



I'm not sure what you're looking for but here are some of the Cozy Knit slippers normally $100, they are on sale for $69.

http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-boot.shtml?group=558

Or some sweater knit slippers that are normally$80, on sale for $49.http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-boot.shtml?group=496


----------



## BellestChele

munkeebag81 said:


> wonder if I should get a pair of Dakota. do you wear them around the house or do you wear them to run errands in? never owned any ugg slippers only the boots.



I wear them for both. I'm actually getting a second pair and I think I'll use those just for around the house. I wear mine to run errands. I'm actually at work and wearing them now! I have them in Espresso and they look cute with my khakis. I mostly have a sit down job though. They don't have a ton of support so I wouldn't recommend them for walking a lot. They are perfect for my job though, my feet were always cold here!


----------



## lostmymittens

Kishechka said:


> Now that is interesting. Especially when you look at the product details for UGGS they always say "this item cannot be shipped to Canada"
> 
> Does this mean UGG Aus is forcing higher prices on Canadians and why?
> Have any TPFers from Canada successfully ordered from any of the US major dept stores?




No, sorry for the confusion, I was totally mistaken about this!!  I looked at the shipping origination location and saw Ontario, CA.  I immediately thought it was Canada... I even looked at it for a few seconds to make sure I was seeing what I thought I was seeing... and apparently I still concluded incorrectly!!  Ha... it didn't click until I got another shipment that originated from the same place, and I realized that it was definitely California and not Cananda...  Sorry about that...  :shame:


----------



## munkeebag81

Thanks for your reply. I think I might have to bite the bullet and buy a pair for the office.  I just didnt know if they look casual enough for the work place.  Being pregnant my feet are always cold.  Maybe just another excuse to get more uggs 
Hopefully Nordie will PM again for me.




BellestChele said:


> I wear them for both. I'm actually getting a second pair and I think I'll use those just for around the house. I wear mine to run errands. I'm actually at work and wearing them now! I have them in Espresso and they look cute with my khakis. I mostly have a sit down job though. They don't have a ton of support so I wouldn't recommend them for walking a lot. They are perfect for my job though, my feet were always cold here!


----------



## munkeebag81

Yes.  I was able to get Nordie to PM.  I took about 4 different live rep tho.  From my experience, it seems to be a lot easier to get someone to PM when you call in vs the live chat.  Good luck and keep trying, they have some nice rep out there.



affini said:


> Did you PM through Nordstrom? I still have yet to get them to PM a different color or if they are not available to order.


----------



## lostmymittens

BellestChele said:


> I'm not sure what you're looking for but here are some of the Cozy Knit slippers normally $100, they are on sale for $69.
> 
> http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-boot.shtml?group=558
> 
> Or some sweater knit slippers that are normally$80, on sale for $49.http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-boot.shtml?group=496




Thanks!  Looks like my size is gone from these websites, though.

I'm just kinda looking for any slipper, a discounted coquette would be nice if anyone finds one around.  

The Dakota, unfortunately, is just too narrow for my feet.  Well actually just one of my feet.  I have almost flat feet to begin with, which makes them pretty wide, but the real problem was the bunion on my left foot (and I'm only 23!!  It sucks).   I can't wear "normal" shoes because they make the bunion worse and usually hurt.  I wear Uggs, Vibrams (I don't care if they're ugly, they're comfy AND they fixed the slight bunion I had on my right foot!!!  Plus they gave me better posture.. I swear, they are amazing...), or sandals/flipflops and that's it!  The Dakota was super comfy on my right foot, so it was really disappointing to have to take them back because of my left foot!!!


----------



## BellestChele

lostmymittens said:


> Thanks!  Looks like my size is gone from these websites, though.
> 
> I'm just kinda looking for any slipper, a discounted coquette would be nice if anyone finds one around.
> 
> The Dakota, unfortunately, is just too narrow for my feet.  Well actually just one of my feet.  I have almost flat feet to begin with, which makes them pretty wide, but the real problem was the bunion on my left foot (and I'm only 23!!  It sucks).   I can't wear "normal" shoes because they make the bunion worse and usually hurt.  I wear Uggs, Vibrams (I don't care if they're ugly, they're comfy AND they fixed the slight bunion I had on my right foot!!!  Plus they gave me better posture.. I swear, they are amazing...), or sandals/flipflops and that's it!  The Dakota was super comfy on my right foot, so it was really disappointing to have to take them back because of my left foot!!!



Aww...that's a bummer about the Dakota slippers. Must be super tough to find comfortable shoes for you!

I'll keep my eye out for discounted Coquettes for ya!


----------



## BellestChele

munkeebag81 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I think I might have to bite the bullet and buy a pair for the office.  I just didnt know if they look casual enough for the work place.  Being pregnant my feet are always cold.  Maybe just another excuse to get more uggs
> Hopefully Nordie will PM again for me.



lol...the Dakotas were actually my first pair of Uggs. I'm definitely hooked now! Between bags and now shoes, I'm gonna go broke!

I wear mine with pants so most of the shoe is covered so I don't think it's a problem. I had seen a couple girls wearing them before I took the plunge and bought them. But I can understand some offices not allowing them.


----------



## munkeebag81

I found my first pair which were the ultimate tall.  I bought them about 6 years ago and they still look great  

Did you order the Dakotas from Nordie?  It was a pain getting them to match xtreamesurfandsports.com.




BellestChele said:


> lol...the Dakotas were actually my first pair of Uggs. I'm definitely hooked now! Between bags and now shoes, I'm gonna go broke!
> 
> I wear mine with pants so most of the shoe is covered so I don't think it's a problem. I had seen a couple girls wearing them before I took the plunge and bought them. But I can understand some offices not allowing them.


----------



## BellestChele

munkeebag81 said:


> I found my first pair which were the ultimate tall.  I bought them about 6 years ago and they still look great
> 
> Did you order the Dakotas from Nordie?  It was a pain getting them to match xtreamesurfandsports.com.



I did order the Dakotas from Nordies. I got a PM from the ones on sale at Bloomies though. I tried the xtremesurfandsports.com but no one would do it for me. I just ended up spending $5 for the Bloomies PM. So I was happy. And I got the black b/c it was the only color they had in stock in my size.

Did you end up getting them though?


----------



## munkeebag81

Ok let me see if I can find it on Bloomies.  was it the colbot color that was on sale at Bloomies?



BellestChele said:


> I did order the Dakotas from Nordies. I got a PM from the ones on sale at Bloomies though. I tried the xtremesurfandsports.com but no one would do it for me. I just ended up spending $5 for the Bloomies PM. So I was happy. And I got the black b/c it was the only color they had in stock in my size.
> 
> Did you end up getting them though?


----------



## BellestChele

munkeebag81 said:


> Ok let me see if I can find it on Bloomies.  was it the colbot color that was on sale at Bloomies?



Yes, it was the cobalt color. If it's not available on the website now, keep checking. It seems like it pops up every now and again randomly. It was a pain getting the PM yesterday b/c I would check and Bloomies would have them in stock, then by the time I could get on live chat and get a CS rep, it would be OOS again and they wouldn't match it! Good luck!


----------



## cutiepie21

> Got an email from Berk's Shoes:
> 
> "www.berkshoes.com
> Berk's Shoes
> January/2011
> Friends,
> 
> We have some Uggs left over,so we are giving everyone a chance to get them at a
> a great price, 20% off. This does not apply to sale Uggs. Please use *JanUgg* as the code
> 
> Sincerely,
> Kenneth Berk
> Berk's Shoes"
> 
> This is no comparison to some of the deals you ladies have found, but 20% is better than nothing



Can anyone verify that Berk's Shoes is an authorized retailer for Uggs? They are not on the Ugg website.  

However, Berk's Store is listed as an authorized retailer, which is a different website from Berk's Shoes.


----------



## ExtasyPunq

cutiepie21 said:


> Can anyone verify that Berk's Shoes is an authorized retailer for Uggs? They are not on the Ugg website.
> 
> However, Berk's Store is listed as an authorized retailer, which is a different website from Berk's Shoes.



Berks shoes is authorized, I have ordered from them before.  Thats wierd that there not on that list.  however if you search for authorized retailers on the ugg site and put in there zipcode (there located in CAMBRIDGE, MA 02138) search with in 10 miles, you will see berks shoes listed as the third result.


----------



## cutiepie21

ExtasyPunq said:


> Berks shoes is authorized, I have ordered from them before.  Thats wierd that there not on that list.  however if you search for authorized retailers on the ugg site and put in there zipcode (there located in CAMBRIDGE, MA 02138) search with in 10 miles, you will see berks shoes listed as the third result.



Thanks!


----------



## glamorioustasha

wis3ly said:


> next time post these deals, will ya?!


 
I got the information on this Post last week also for the Boots on sale..


----------



## new poopsy

I just scored some Cable-Knit Slipper, Raspberry Rose UGG for $31 orig. price $69.95!



I pm Neiman's

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%26Ntt%3DUGG%2BAustralia%26_requestid%3D13278

@

Nordies

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus.../3089381?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=3825


----------



## BellestChele

^ Congrats! That pink color is super cute.


----------



## new poopsy

BellestChele said:


> ^ Congrats! That pink color is super cute.



THANKS!

I plan on wearing them during a long flight to Hawaii and around the house when I get back as well!

I just couldn't justify passing them up for $30, being that I've paid full price in the past


----------



## BellestChele

new poopsy said:


> THANKS!
> 
> I plan on wearing them during a long flight to Hawaii and around the house when I get back as well!
> 
> I just couldn't justify passing them up for $30, being that I've paid full price in the past



Sounds like a great idea for the slipper! I wish I could squeeze my huge foot in to Kids sizes. lol. It would be so much cheaper!


----------



## BellestChele

http://www.fleecefootwear.com/Ugg-womens/Sale.html

Fleece footwear has some pretty good sales going on right now. Not as good as some of the other sites but still nice. Triple button Baileys for $129. Classic Cardy for $89 (metallic for $99), Classic Short for $99. Many more styles too. Some are only in certain colors (of course).


----------



## Lady Moe

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=524030&CategoryID=10878

Kids uggs marked down Classic short black and Chestnut $88.00


----------



## cdinh87

Lady Moe said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=524030&CategoryID=10878
> 
> Kids uggs marked down Classic short black and Chestnut $88.00


 

wenre't they $77 last week? I hope they didn't go switching prices on us!


----------



## missjenjen

^ ya it was $77


----------



## affini

BellestChele said:


> http://www.fleecefootwear.com/Ugg-womens/Sale.html
> 
> Fleece footwear has some pretty good sales going on right now. Not as good as some of the other sites but still nice. Triple button Baileys for $129. Classic Cardy for $89 (metallic for $99), Classic Short for $99. Many more styles too. Some are only in certain colors (of course).


and use uggsale10 for 10% off and free shipping!


----------



## BellestChele

> http://www.fleecefootwear.com/Ugg-womens/Sale.html
> 
> Fleece footwear has some pretty good sales going on right now. Not as  good as some of the other sites but still nice. Triple button Baileys  for $129. Classic Cardy for $89 (metallic for $99), Classic Short for  $99. Many more styles too. Some are only in certain colors (of course).





affini said:


> and use uggsale10 for 10% off and free shipping!



Thank you! That makes the deal even better. I didn't know about that!


----------



## BellestChele

http://www.fleecefootwear.com/Ugg-w...esc=Deep Cobalt&Gender=WOMENS&Cat=20&Price=99

Same website as above. Dakota slippers in Cobalt for $69.99.


----------



## BellestChele

I don't know the styles enough to know this...but has anyone seen either the classic short, classic, or one button Bailey (they just need to be the short ones, no tall, please!) in a purple or dark purple color on sale? I'm really wanting some but have had no luck so far. I would need a size 10, just FYI. TIA! You all are so helpful!


----------



## VT Pooh

The walking company has some good deals.

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-womens-sale


----------



## chip@dale

PM with nordstrom and got big kids Kensington for $89.98!!
thanks ladies!


----------



## Denaguess

NM had the kids cozy slipper in rose for $31 at lunchtime today.  Nordstrom price matched it.  This is my first price match.  They confirmed they had stock when I ordered but I got an email late that says my item may be delayed.  When I checked my order status it says processing ...which do you thhink it is.  On backorder or processing?

Thx


----------



## Denaguess

Also I forgot to mention...my Nordstrom Rack had the argyle for $80 and some metallic cardy.  They said that they just got the shipment in 2 days ago and had "lots" t there was only about 20 pair on a table by the entrance.


----------



## affini

BellestChele said:


> I don't know the styles enough to know this...but has anyone seen either the classic short, classic, or one button Bailey (they just need to be the short ones, no tall, please!) in a purple or dark purple color on sale? I'm really wanting some but have had no luck so far. I would need a size 10, just FYI. TIA! You all are so helpful!


I was able to get the blackberry wine on fleecefootwear in a 10. those and the blackberry wine krinkle are the only purple ones I know of right now. Oh, and the candied fig is a purplish color. Saks had the candied fig and bloomingdales had the blackberry wine. Not sure if they will restock or not.


----------



## affini

Denaguess said:


> NM had the kids cozy slipper in rose for $31 at lunchtime today.  Nordstrom price matched it.  This is my first price match.  They confirmed they had stock when I ordered but I got an email late that says my item may be delayed.  When I checked my order status it says processing ...which do you thhink it is.  On backorder or processing?
> 
> Thx


I got a delay email about my chocolate tall baileys. Then I checked and they had shipped. If you want to know for sure, just do a live chat and they can give you up to date info. Mine were filled thru a store, so that's why they weren't delayed afterall.


----------



## BellestChele

affini said:


> I was able to get the blackberry wine on fleecefootwear in a 10. those and the blackberry wine krinkle are the only purple ones I know of right now. Oh, and the candied fig is a purplish color. Saks had the candied fig and bloomingdales had the blackberry wine. Not sure if they will restock or not.



Thank you for looking! I just tried Fleece Footwear again and it wont let me pull up any sizes now. I do remember this afternoon, it would pull up a size 10. I'm guessing that they sold already. Ahh, well. I have some boots on their way to me now so I should stop looking and just wait for those.  lol.


----------



## bagachondriac

*This appears to be in-store only, however you should be able to call and place an order. PH 970 963-1598*

*http://www.mountainsolesshoes.com/servlet/StoreFront*

*30% Off All Winter Boots*


----------



## affini

BellestChele said:


> Thank you for looking! I just tried Fleece Footwear again and it wont let me pull up any sizes now. I do remember this afternoon, it would pull up a size 10. I'm guessing that they sold already. Ahh, well. I have some boots on their way to me now so I should stop looking and just wait for those.  lol.


I know. I have so many either on their way or just arrived, but at the prices I'm getting them at, I just can't resist. I am taking back some stuff tomorrow (one is the candied fig in a 10, so if you want me to give you the location I'm returning, lmk).


----------



## BellestChele

affini said:


> I know. I have so many either on their way or just arrived, but at the prices I'm getting them at, I just can't resist. I am taking back some stuff tomorrow (one is the candied fig in a 10, so if you want me to give you the location I'm returning, lmk).



I know! I need to stay out of this thread. I may be getting stuff on sale but it's definitely costing me money! lol.

Are you returning the boots to Nordies? I bet I would have to pay full price for them though. I really don't need them. lol.


----------



## affini

BellestChele said:


> I know! I need to stay out of this thread. I may be getting stuff on sale but it's definitely costing me money! lol.
> 
> Are you returning the boots to Nordies? I bet I would have to pay full price for them though. I really don't need them. lol.


I'll be returning them to the saks in Indianapolis. I paid $105 + tax.


----------



## BellestChele

Ohh...okay. Let me know when you return them? I might not get them but I can decide between now and tomorrow.  If you want to just PM me, that would be fantastic.


----------



## Lady Moe

cdinh87 said:


> wenre't they $77 last week? I hope they didn't go switching prices on us!


 
Yes they were 77 but not black.


----------



## MarvelGirl

BellestChele said:


> http://www.fleecefootwear.com/Ugg-womens/Sale.html
> 
> Fleece footwear has some pretty good sales going on right now. Not as good as some of the other sites but still nice. Triple button Baileys for $129. Classic Cardy for $89 (metallic for $99), Classic Short for $99. Many more styles too. Some are only in certain colors (of course).


 
Thanks *BellestChele and affini* for posting about this site, sale and the extra 10% off! I just purchased a pair of the Chestnut Ultra Shorts for $119, no tax and free shipping. This is my 10th+ pair of Uggs but I can't resist a good price and these are the best. Thanks again!


----------



## Keshe

This (authorized) site has several Uggs on sale in standard colors!

http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Brands/UGG+Australia.html

Classic shorts for $97.96 & Classic talls for $125.96.


----------



## BellestChele

MarvelGirl said:


> Thanks BellestChele and affini for posting about this site, sale and the extra 10% off! I just purchased a pair of the Chestnut Ultra Shorts for $119, no tax and free shipping. This is my 10th+ pair of Uggs but I can't resist a good price and these are the best. Thanks again!



Yay!! I'm glad that this deal worked for you! Congrats!!


----------



## bagachondriac

Keshe said:


> This (authorized) site has several Uggs on sale in standard colors!
> 
> http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Brands/UGG+Australia.html
> 
> Classic shorts for $97.96 & Classic talls for $125.96.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Keshe! I just bought the Classic shorts in black/7 for a friend. Shipping was free!


----------



## DC-Cutie

NR Pentagon City had Women's Classic Argyle Knit for $79 in various colors/sizes


----------



## Stylish88

Saks have short baileys in candidfig for 59$ only size 6-7 but you may be able to price match it with nordstrom

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492704238&bmUID=iSdULEE&ev19=1:1

I already got one in evergreen if the sale still stands by the time I recieve it and check the size I'm so ordering another one ! the price is amazing !


----------



## Stylish88

oh damn they had a montclair size 9 in sand which I ordered earlier but got canceled but became unavailble on checkout ='(


----------



## sarasmom

Bloomingdales has the kids classics chestnut and chocolate on their site for 61.60 now (was $77 last week). They are 'unavailable', but I was able to get Nordstrom to PM by calling. I actually had ordered them from nordies last week, so I just called to get a price adjustment and she did it. Tried first by live chat and she said no, then I called.


----------



## lostmymittens

Stylish88 said:


> Saks have short baileys in candidfig for 59$ only size 6-7 but you may be able to price match it with nordstrom
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492704238&bmUID=iSdULEE&ev19=1:1
> 
> I already got one in evergreen if the sale still stands by the time I recieve it and check the size I'm so ordering another one ! the price is amazing !




WOW.. this is already gone 
I checked only 10 minutes after you posted it!


----------



## Stylish88

Ewww so much for ordering it later =/
I'm still crying over the 79$ montclair deal 

but hey I'm sure more things will rise up later


----------



## BellestChele

Stylish88 said:


> Saks have short baileys in candidfig for 59$ only size 6-7 but you may be able to price match it with nordstrom
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492704238&bmUID=iSdULEE&ev19=1:1
> 
> I already got one in evergreen if the sale still stands by the time I recieve it and check the size I'm so ordering another one ! the price is amazing !



Thank you for posting this! I just did a live chat with Nordies and they said that Saks still has some in stock in store but not online. The CS rep was able to verify this and gave me the price of $59.99 in the Candied Fig. Sweet!! I was really wanting to hold out for the Blackberry Wine color but for that price, I couldn't resist. Thanks again for posting!


----------



## Deliham17

Shoes.com has some UGGS on sale additional 25% with 25sale


----------



## munkeebag81

Which color did they price match with?




BellestChele said:


> Thank you for posting this! I just did a live chat with Nordies and they said that Saks still has some in stock in store but not online. The CS rep was able to verify this and gave me the price of $59.99. Sweet!! I was really wanting to hold out for the Blackberry Wine color but for that price, I couldn't resist. Thanks again for posting!


----------



## BellestChele

munkeebag81 said:


> Which color did they price match with?



Sorry, my post was confusing now that I read it again. I got the Candied Fig. That's what was on sale at Saks. I didn't try to get a different color.


----------



## taxiang2002

BellestChele said:


> Thank you for posting this! I just did a live chat with Nordies and they said that Saks still has some in stock in store but not online. The CS rep was able to verify this and gave me the price of $59.99. Sweet!! I was really wanting to hold out for the Blackberry Wine color but for that price, I couldn't resist. Thanks again for posting!


did you use live chat or call ? TIA


----------



## BellestChele

taxiang2002 said:


> did you use live chat or call ? TIA



I did the live chat. I haven't had good luck with that, they almost always said no. So I was shocked when she said yes.


----------



## munkeebag81

Yay! I just got a pair too in the candid fig color. Did the PM via Live Chat with out any problem.  



BellestChele said:


> I did the live chat. I haven't had good luck with that, they almost always said no. So I was shocked when she said yes.


----------



## BellestChele

munkeebag81 said:


> Yay! I just got a pair too in the candid fig color. Did the PM via Live Chat with out any problem.



Yay!! I'm glad that it worked for you too!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^LOL! I was able to get Nordies to price match the Candied Fig too! I got 3 pairs, one for me, my Mom and older Sis. Thanks again BellestChele!


----------



## BellestChele

MarvelGirl said:


> ^LOL! I was able to get Nordies to price match the Candied Fig too! I got 3 pairs, one for me, my Mom and older Sis. Thanks again BellestChele!



lol...wow! Your mom and Sis are gonna be happy! I'm glad that it worked for you also!


----------



## taxiang2002

BellestChele said:


> I did the live chat. I haven't had good luck with that, they almost always said no. So I was shocked when she said yes.


I'm chatting, denied first time, trying 2nd time.


----------



## allycc

MarvelGirl said:


> ^LOL! I was able to get Nordies to price match the Candied Fig too! I got 3 pairs, one for me, my Mom and older Sis. Thanks again BellestChele!



How? The link isn't showing any color @ $59.99?


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Tell them that it is for the Candied Fig color. I think they have a way of verifying with Saks somehow and can then offer it to you. I had to try 3 times to get it price matched. The first 2 did not do it for me but the 3rd lady did. She was really sweet but could only price match to the Candied Fig color as that was the only color on sale on Saks.com. Good Luck!!


----------



## BellestChele

allycc said:


> How? The link isn't showing any color @ $59.99?



I chatted with on the live chat with Saks and they said that there are still some in stock at various stores. One is a store in New York City. She then gave me the number to that store. So I then got on live chat with Nordies and gave them this information. The CS rep then called the Saks in New York and was able to verify the info.


----------



## allycc

BellestChele said:


> I chatted with on the live chat with Saks and they said that there are still some in stock at various stores. One is a store in New York City. She then gave me the number to that store. So I then got on live chat with Nordies and gave them this information. The CS rep then called the Saks in New York and was able to verify the info.



Can you please give me the number to the NYC store? I am gonna try now.
Thanks!


----------



## taxiang2002

BellestChele said:


> I chatted with on the live chat with Saks and they said that there are still some in stock at various stores. One is a store in New York City. She then gave me the number to that store. So I then got on live chat with Nordies and gave them this information. The CS rep then called the Saks in New York and was able to verify the info.


the lady Faith (maybe I remember wrong) said she called, and saks sold out totally

But I do get it from other rep, she is nice, even didn't ask any question. thanks for posting info.


----------



## taxiang2002

allycc said:


> Can you please give me the number to the NYC store? I am gonna try now.
> Thanks!


find store here

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/stores/stores.jsp

Beverly hill, Atalanta might have too.


----------



## loriw

Got them as well - thanksl OP!!! Has anyone seenthe candied fig in person?  Looks great online!!


----------



## affini

loriw said:


> Got them as well - thanksl OP!!! Has anyone seenthe candied fig in person?  Looks great online!!


They are pretty. If I hadn't gotten the blackberry I would have kept them. They are a purplish pink.


----------



## BellestChele

allycc said:


> Can you please give me the number to the NYC store? I am gonna try now.
> Thanks!



Yes, the number is 212-753-4000. HTH!


----------



## allycc

BellestChele said:


> Yes, the number is 212-753-4000. HTH!




Thanks BellestChele, but they are sold out. Failed to price match but thanks for your help anyway


----------



## BellestChele

allycc said:


> Thanks BellestChele, but they are sold out. Failed to price match but thanks for your help anyway



Aww..that's too bad.


----------



## BellestChele

taxiang2002 said:


> the lady Faith (maybe I remember wrong) said she called, and saks sold out totally
> 
> But I do get it from other rep, she is nice, even didn't ask any question. thanks for posting info.



Glad that it ended up working for you!



loriw said:


> Got them as well - thanksl OP!!! Has anyone seenthe candied fig in person?  Looks great online!!



I haven't seen them in person either. I hope that I end up liking the color. The picture is really pretty!


----------



## missjenjen

Anyone else having their kids bailey triplet uggs being back ordered until March 11th from nordstrom? I just got call this morning


----------



## BellestChele

missjenjen said:


> Anyone else having their kids bailey triplet uggs being back ordered until March 11th from nordstrom? I just got call this morning



Wow. I haven't ordered those so I don't know anything about them. But back ordered until March?! That's insane.


----------



## munkeebag81

Yep mine is on backorder till March as well.  



missjenjen said:


> Anyone else having their kids bailey triplet uggs being back ordered until March 11th from nordstrom? I just got call this morning


----------



## root777

Just picked up my woman bailey triplet from Nordstrom! I got backorder update yesterday morning so I decided to pick it up in-store instead of shipping to my apt.

I price matched with NM's sale for black one and was able to exchange for chestnut. 
The total is 108 + tax.   so happy!!


----------



## doublec31

Has anyone had nordstrom price match the chocolate children's class short boots to bloomingdales?


----------



## mw83

affini said:


> and use uggsale10 for 10% off and free shipping!



thank you!  i was able to order a pair of the ultra short boots for my mom for $116.  yay!


----------



## reg1na

Hi everyone. I did a live chat with Nordstrom and I was able to PM with Saks $59.99 sale. The rep called Saks Las Vegas and I was able to get the Bailey Button in Deep Cobalt.


----------



## BellestChele

reg1na said:


> Hi everyone. I did a live chat with Nordstrom and I was able to PM with Saks $59.99 sale. The rep called Saks Las Vegas and I was able to get the Bailey Button in Deep Cobalt.



Ooo...I bet that color is gonna be so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Okay I was also able to get the Uggs from Nordstrom with PM in Deep Cobalt via Live Chat.  They were real sticklers about not giving it in the Candied Fig since it was no longer up.  Also I was able to get the discounted shoes that were posted earlier with the code uggsale10.  Lol now I have the short Bailey's and the tall Baileys in two great colorways.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## lostmymittens

reg1na said:


> Hi everyone. I did a live chat with Nordstrom and I was able to PM with Saks $59.99 sale. The rep called Saks Las Vegas and I was able to get the Bailey Button in Deep Cobalt.



That's awesome!  Was the Deep Cobalt on sale or were you able to choose your color?


----------



## reg1na

lostmymittens said:


> That's awesome!  Was the Deep Cobalt on sale or were you able to choose your color?


I believe Deep Cobalt was also on sale. I asked if I could get it in black but the rep said I couldn't since it wasn't on sale.


----------



## lostmymittens

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Okay I was also able to get the Uggs from Nordstrom with PM in Deep Cobalt via Live Chat.  They were real sticklers about not giving it in the Candied Fig since it was no longer up.  Also I was able to get the discounted shoes that were posted earlier with the code uggsale10.  Lol now I have the short Bailey's and the tall Baileys in two great colorways.  Thanks ladies!



What made them decide to give you the Deep Cobalt boot?


----------



## lostmymittens

Blahhhhhhhh.... I got Davie M and he was super nice and helpful, he called the Saks in Las Vegas but they said they weren't offering the boot at that price....


----------



## h0neylyn

lostmymittens said:


> Blahhhhhhhh.... I got Davie M and he was super nice and helpful, he called the Saks in Las Vegas but they said they weren't offering the boot at that price....



Same here...


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

lostmymittens said:


> What made them decide to give you the Deep Cobalt boot?



Wow!  I don't know I wasn't insistent or anything.  I just asked if she could call the Saks in LV and ask them if they had those on sale.  She just instantly gave in and said yes we can give it to you.  Maybe I was just lucky? Oh perhaps after all the homage I've paid to the shoe gods they are smiling favorably on me today?


----------



## BellestChele

lostmymittens said:


> Blahhhhhhhh.... I got Davie M and he was super nice and helpful, he called the Saks in Las Vegas but they said they weren't offering the boot at that price....





h0neylyn said:


> Same here...



Aww...bummer.


----------



## allycc

reg1na said:


> Hi everyone. I did a live chat with Nordstrom and I was able to PM with Saks $59.99 sale. The rep called Saks Las Vegas and I was able to get the Bailey Button in Deep Cobalt.



Yay! I got them @ $59.99 too! I like this color!!!


----------



## BellestChele

allycc said:


> Yay! I got them @ $59.99 too! I like this color!!!



Yay!! I wouldn't totally try to get these two but Nordies doesn't have my size. Ahh, well. I have so many on their way to me now!


----------



## reg1na

I wasn't insistent either. I was set on getting Candied Fig but I gave the rep a list of colors I wanted and she said Deep Cobalt was available.

Sorry if you couldn't get them. I would try again!


----------



## BellestChele

^ I wonder what other colors Saks had on sale.


----------



## h0neylyn

allycc said:


> Yay! I got them @ $59.99 too! I like this color!!!


 
Did you have them call Las Vegas too? My rep tried calling there but said she was told they were all sold out of the baileys.


----------



## allycc

h0neylyn said:


> Did you have them call Las Vegas too? My rep tried calling there but said she was told they were all sold out of the baileys.



Yes I did and gave her Saks Las Vegas number.


----------



## taxiang2002

h0neylyn said:


> Did you have them call Las Vegas too? My rep tried calling there but said she was told they were all sold out of the baileys.


I doubt this is the same rep that I met who denied me as well


----------



## bridget*m

Whoever I got wasn't helpful at all, I think her name started with an A. She refused to call and said that they only match online prices. It really does depend on who you happen to get.


----------



## lostmymittens

Yeah.. one rep totally cut me off when I said I could give her a phone number of a Saks that may have it, she said she had already called Las Vegas, they didn't have it and neither did any of the other Saks because the Las Vegas Saks couldn't get one shipped to them from another Saks store, and Sorry, I can't help you.  I was like.. woah, lady.  I didn't even mention Las Vegas, so slow down there.  But what I said to her was, "ok bye" because I felt she was rude about it and she really didn't seem willing to help at all.


----------



## BellestChele

bridget*m said:


> Whoever I got wasn't helpful at all, I think her name started with an A. She refused to call and said that they only match online prices. It really does depend on who you happen to get.



Wow....that's a complete lie. Which I'm sure everyone here knows. But I've price matched other items (not shoes) from other stores and they just call the store to verify. She was just lazy and/or didn't know how to do it.


----------



## rito511

Nice! I also got 3 bailey triplet from Nordies for same price



root777 said:


> Just picked up my woman bailey triplet from Nordstrom! I got backorder update yesterday morning so I decided to pick it up in-store instead of shipping to my apt.
> 
> I price matched with NM's sale for black one and was able to exchange for chestnut.
> The total is 108 + tax.  so happy!!


----------



## h0neylyn

Finally got nordies to PM the short bailey in candied fig. Did it over the phone and the girl was really nice. I've had more success with pm'ing over the phone than through live chat. Thanks again ladies for posting!


----------



## Lady Moe

doublec31 said:


> Has anyone had nordstrom price match the chocolate children's class short boots to bloomingdales?


 
I did but i called the store and they said the would price match they didn't have Brown so they let me get Black.  But the Sales associate was so nice she would have let me get anything I wanted she ask did I want the Bailey buttons too!


----------



## gubbakka

Keshe said:


> This (authorized) site has several Uggs on sale in standard colors!
> 
> http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Brands/UGG+Australia.html
> 
> Classic shorts for $97.96 & Classic talls for $125.96.



Thanks OP! Now they have Kid's Classic Tall Sale: $97.96, kid's Classic Short
Sale: $76.97. Just PMed with Nordstrom for chestnut size#5.So glad I found out about kids size being the same through this forum. I was keeping an eye on all of the above sales and did try to PM with Nordstrom for some of them without success. And some of the deals I decided not to try because I didn't want to buy a color that I am not going to wear as much. This is a very good deal for anybody who is looking for a classic tall/short in regular colors.


----------



## bagachondriac

*Ok...I'm ticked! I order the black Classic Short Ugg boots from Mountain High Outfitters last night at the sale price and just received this......*


> *The status of your order has been updated. The new status is:
> 
> Not Approved - Order cancelled by staff
> 
> The message from our staff is:
> 
> We are sorry, but we are sold out of the Women's Classic Short - Black 7 you ordered. This was a mistake in our inventory. Your order has been canceled and your credit card will not be charged. We update our online inventory every night, but it is never 100% accurate. Mountain High Outfitters operates four retail stores from which we pull product for our internet sales. We apologize for the mistake on our website.
> 
> Hardwick Gregg 877-557-5322*


----------



## BellestChele

bagachondriac said:


> *Ok...I'm ticked! I order the black Classic Short Ugg boots from Mountain High Outfitters last night at the sale price and just received this......*



Argh!! That's so annoying! Are they still on the Mountain High Outfitters website? You could PM them from Nordstrom.


----------



## krazydaisy

^ oh i hate when that happens too


----------



## krazydaisy

were all sizes in baily button boots onsale for 59$?


----------



## ExtasyPunq

Yippee! Got candied fig and evergreen single bailey buttons from nordies price matched to saks at $59.99 each!!  got a pair for a friend too.   Just so every one knows I called saks and the colors that they have at that price are evergreen, candied fig, blackberry wine and deep cobalt (although they are out of this color at all the stores).


----------



## BellestChele

krazydaisy said:


> were all sizes in baily button boots onsale for 59$?



If you price match with Nordies, yes. I think that Saks had a very limited selection. With Nordstrom, you just have to get the same color (normally) and the size doesn't matter.


----------



## krazydaisy

which saks did you ladies called? i'm trying to do a pm now

edit nvm they confirmed from las vegas store yay


----------



## BellestChele

krazydaisy said:


> which saks did you ladies called? i'm trying to do a pm now
> 
> edit nvm they confirmed from las vegas store yay



Woohoo!!


----------



## bagachondriac

BellestChele said:


> Argh!! That's so annoying! Are they still on the Mountain High Outfitters website? You could PM them from Nordstrom.


 

Sadly No! Oh well...I'm sure I'll find them somewhere else soon for a comparable price.


----------



## krazydaisy

arghhh, nvm, i told them all 4 colors, they said yes then he said only evergreen


----------



## bridget*m

BellestChele said:


> If you price match with Nordies, yes. I think that Saks had a very limited selection. With Nordstrom, you just have to get the same color (normally) and the size doesn't matter.



Depends on the person you get. I've only tried price matching shoes maybe five times and every single time the same size had to be in stock. 

Cute baby pic bagachondriac


----------



## BellestChele

bridget*m said:


> Depends on the person you get. I've only tried price matching shoes maybe five times and every single time the same size had to be in stock.
> 
> Cute baby pic bagachondriac



Really? Wow. I didn't know that. One of the reps I talked to this week even specifically said that the size doesn't matter. Crazy.


----------



## Nanciie25

rito511 said:


> Nice! I also got 3 bailey triplet from Nordies for same price


 
Is this price still available?


----------



## lostmymittens

OK, Denise P. from Nordstrom official SUCKS!  Barbara H. also gets a big thumbs down!  I don't care if they had the worst day of their lives, these people should not be working in customer service.  I'm not usually so negative about this stuff, but these people aren't willing to help.  Which is their job - to HELP.  THE.  CUSTOMER.  AKA you and me.  

I'm pretty positive I spoke to both of these reps earlier in the night, and one of them is the woman who jumped all over me for offering a store number to call.  I just spoke to both of them AGAIN on live chat.  Denise went ahead and told me that the Saks website is out and Saks is out store wide.  I asked her when she found this information out.  Probably 5 hours ago when I originally talked to her!!!!  Her answer was "I called to check a bit ago" or something lame like that.

So I tried again, but this time I just requested to talk to Davie B. because he was SO friendly and enthusiastic earlier tonight!!!!  Barbara H. looked for "Dave B" and couldn't find him working tonight.  Maybe it's because it's DavIe, not Dave.  Ugh.. anyways, I was stuck with Barbara so I told her Davie B. PMed the boot for me earlier because I gave him a number to call, he tried it, and the boots were in stock there.  This was AFTER other live reps told me they were all sold out, no deal, so it was apparently a big lie.  Her response was "I see".  Then she told me they couldn't do it unless it was online.  I asked her to look at my last order, read the note on it, and that it would verify the Saks 59.99 price.  She said it wasn't good enough and that she can't call the store since they're not open, so I should try again tomorrow when the store is open.  Then she decided to let me know that the last she heard was that they were all sold out online and store wide.  I reminded her that I also heard that earlier, right before I got the boot price matched with a call to a freaking Saks store.  She was very short with me and I did not appreciate it!  

I seriously want to complain about these two.  Why would you work in customer service if you don't want to help the customers?  You have to know going into that job that it can be exhausting and you have to put up with a lot....


----------



## Stylish88

lostmymittens said:


> OK, Denise P. from Nordstrom official SUCKS! Barbara H. also gets a big thumbs down! I don't care if they had the worst day of their lives, these people should not be working in customer service. I'm not usually so negative about this stuff, but these people aren't willing to help. Which is their job - to HELP. THE. CUSTOMER. AKA you and me.
> 
> I'm pretty positive I spoke to both of these reps earlier in the night, and one of them is the woman who jumped all over me for offering a store number to call. I just spoke to both of them AGAIN on live chat. Denise went ahead and told me that the Saks website is out and Saks is out store wide. I asked her when she found this information out. Probably 5 hours ago when I originally talked to her!!!! Her answer was "I called to check a bit ago" or something lame like that.
> 
> So I tried again, but this time I just requested to talk to Davie B. because he was SO friendly and enthusiastic earlier tonight!!!! Barbara H. looked for "Dave B" and couldn't find him working tonight. Maybe it's because it's DavIe, not Dave. Ugh.. anyways, I was stuck with Barbara so I told her Davie B. PMed the boot for me earlier because I gave him a number to call, he tried it, and the boots were in stock there. This was AFTER other live reps told me they were all sold out, no deal, so it was apparently a big lie. Her response was "I see". Then she told me they couldn't do it unless it was online. I asked her to look at my last order, read the note on it, and that it would verify the Saks 59.99 price. She said it wasn't good enough and that she can't call the store since they're not open, so I should try again tomorrow when the store is open. Then she decided to let me know that the last she heard was that they were all sold out online and store wide. I reminded her that I also heard that earlier, right before I got the boot price matched with a call to a freaking Saks store. She was very short with me and I did not appreciate it!
> 
> I seriously want to complain about these two. Why would you work in customer service if you don't want to help the customers? You have to know going into that job that it can be exhausting and you have to put up with a lot....


 

Ewww ! I think Barbara H. is the worst of the two ! I mean she should honor the price if they already PMed it I don't see why not ! Try again and again until they agree to that and try to be more aggressive not in a bad way of course but act as if honoring the "already" PMed price is the most natural thing in the word


----------



## Kishechka

lostmymittens said:


> No, sorry for the confusion, I was totally mistaken about this!! I looked at the shipping origination location and saw Ontario, CA. I immediately thought it was Canada... I even looked at it for a few seconds to make sure I was seeing what I thought I was seeing... and apparently I still concluded incorrectly!! Ha... it didn't click until I got another shipment that originated from the same place, and I realized that it was definitely California and not Cananda... Sorry about that... :shame:


 
Thanks for clarifying - I can see how the mistake could be made -  I was really about to disavow Ugg forever.

:back2topic:


----------



## lostmymittens

Stylish88 said:


> Ewww ! I think Barbara H. is the worst of the two ! I mean she should honor the price if they already PMed it I don't see why not ! Try again and again until they agree to that and try to be more aggressive not in a bad way of course but act as if honoring the "already" PMed price is the most natural thing in the word



Yeah I agree! I definitely would have kept trying, but it was like 11:50 so I could only fit in two live chats before it went offline. Of course I get those two as my two live chat reps! Ew is right!


----------



## kraezykae

Ugh Bailey at Bloomies $90 Blackberry wine

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485061&CategoryID=21609


----------



## photoshopgrl

Gone already


----------



## lostmymittens

kraezykae said:


> Ugh Bailey at Bloomies $90 Blackberry wine
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485061&CategoryID=21609



Anyone know if Nordstrom will restock on this color?  Seems like a winter color.  I got a pair a month ago, but there are a lot of stitching issues and part of the shoe is even wearing away from the sole.... but there are none left at Nordstrom 

Thanks for posting this one!!


----------



## kraezykae

Back again.


----------



## BellestChele

lostmymittens said:


> Anyone know if Nordstrom will restock on this color?  Seems like a winter color.  I got a pair a month ago, but there are a lot of stitching issues and part of the shoe is even wearing away from the sole.... but there are none left at Nordstrom
> 
> Thanks for posting this one!!



Sorry to hear about your boots!  I'm actually wondering the same thing about the Blackberry Wine color. I got the Candied Fig color yesterday instead of BW but I would really rather have the BW color. But I can't seem to find them anywhere. I did find them on one website, even in my size, but full price. After being spoiled by this thread, I just can't bring myself to pay it! lol.


----------



## affini

lostmymittens said:


> Anyone know if Nordstrom will restock on this color?  Seems like a winter color.  I got a pair a month ago, but there are a lot of stitching issues and part of the shoe is even wearing away from the sole.... but there are none left at Nordstrom
> 
> Thanks for posting this one!!


They were gone and then suddenly back the other day, so I wouldn't give up hope.


----------



## affini

Citysports has 20% off if you buy 2 or more clearance items with winter20. I was able to get a pair of black ugg ultimates and adidas kanadias for $135 with free shipping. The fact they had a 10.5 in the kanadias almost makes me happier than the uggs LOL


----------



## Swanky

Okay, ladies, PLEASE keep this thread on track.  
This is not a Nordstom PM thread.
People actually subscribe to threads, therefore they get an e-mail when there's new posts added.  
People check this thread for actual DEALS, not conversations about who got a PM, who didn't, why not, what Nords policy is, etc. . . 

This is not a "how do these Uggs fit?" thread either, that's for the Glass Slipper Forum 

This is an AMAZING thread, let's keep it that way.

If you want to discuss Nords PM policy visit the existing thread in General Shopping.

I will likely delete off topic chatter following this.

We've been reminding the folks in this thread for a long time, we need you to listen 

THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## munkeebag81

Who had the Kensington for 89?



chip@dale said:


> PM with nordstrom and got big kids Kensington for $89.98!!
> thanks ladies!


----------



## Denaguess

I just noticed that 6pm has a larger selection of Uggs today including the argyle for 70.


----------



## nitesiren

Ladies,

Saw that Lord and Taylor currently have some Uggs gloves, etc on sale on their site.


----------



## chip@dale

munkeebag81 said:


> Who had the Kensington for 89?



http://islandsurf.com/islandsurf/pa...ia-Kensington-Boots.html?af_id=8&c=Black&s=10

with $10 off coupon, and then i PM with nordstrom


----------



## ExtasyPunq

New listings on Cusp including womens kensington's for $120!  Kenly $114. Dakota's in Tobacco for $60.  Free shipping with any order.  Very limited sizes but you could try PM'ing at nordies if you want.

It looks like they also had tall bailey buttons for $108 but no longer available.  Color shown is chestnut though.  Short Bailey shown in black for $90 but also says no longer available when you click the item.

addendum:  They are on regular NM site too and the Tall and short baileys are showing at the above price and available!


----------



## munkeebag81

Anyone still up right now?  Neiman Marcus has the following on sale:

Adult Ugg Bailey Button Triplet - $108
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D46060

Adutl Bailey Button Short - $90
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D46060

Adult Dakota slippers - $60
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D46060%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds


----------



## burberryguy:)

Those are some good deals! Especially on the Dakotas


----------



## glamorioustasha

munkeebag81 said:


> Anyone still up right now?  Neiman Marcus has the following on sale:
> 
> Adult Ugg Bailey Button Triplet - $108
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D46060
> 
> Adutl Bailey Button Short - $90
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D46060
> 
> Adult Dakota slippers - $60
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D46060%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds



Awsome


----------



## wish4me7317

Neimans also has great deals on kids items!!

 Triple button bailey in Chestnut $63
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D601%2B4294966821%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds

  Classic Short in Chocolate $45
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D601%2B4294966821%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds

  Classic Tall in Raspberry Rose $63
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D601%2B4294966821%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds

  Cable Knit Slipper in Heather Grey $31
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D601%2B4294966821%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## MaliaNia

^^unfortunately, even though it says it's in stock and allows you to complete checkout...I got an email from NM within 5 mins cancelling my order.  Fortunately, I was able to PM both the Adult and the Kids Triple Button Bailey at Nordstrom.com.  Thanks *munkeebag81* and *wish4me7317* for the heads up! http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=331820


----------



## wish4me7317

hmm..i don't know why things are popping up in the middle of the night but here's the link for kids bailey button triplet in purple sage for $63:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D601%2B4294966821%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## chip@dale

wish4me7317>
OMG!!!THANKS SO MUCH!! 
just order Triple button bailey in Chestnut for only $63 and it is exactly my size!!!!!
I hope i can return my original price classic short..lol


----------



## munkeebag81

Yeah!  My order got cancelled too but I was able to PM with Nordstrom.  Yay for PM! 



MaliaNia said:


> ^^unfortunately, even though it says it's in stock and allows you to complete checkout...I got an email from NM within 5 mins cancelling my order. Fortunately, I was able to PM both the Adult and the Kids Triple Button Bailey at Nordstrom.com. Thanks *munkeebag81* and *wish4me7317* for the heads up!


----------



## munkeebag81

Thanks! I saw the Olive color yesterday and just fell in love with it.  But I never really paid that much attention to those... gotta start seaching!  Thanks again! 



chip@dale said:


> http://islandsurf.com/islandsurf/pa...ia-Kensington-Boots.html?af_id=8&c=Black&s=10
> 
> with $10 off coupon, and then i PM with nordstrom


----------



## munkeebag81

Great deal!  



chip@dale said:


> wish4me7317>
> OMG!!!THANKS SO MUCH!!
> just order Triple button bailey in Chestnut for only $63 and it is exactly my size!!!!!
> I hope i can return my original price classic short..lol


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hurry size 6Y back up on NM for the Cable Knit Slippers in Gray
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod108410058


----------



## Blue moon

very nice, just order 2 pair for my little girl from 6pm.  thanks everyone


----------



## chip@dale

munkeebag81 said:


> Yeah!  My order got cancelled too but I was able to PM with Nordstrom.  Yay for PM!



u are so lucky!! i am so jealousy..lol
my $63 kids bailey order have been cancelled after 30 mints i order that 
when i realized that..Nordstrom live chat was off already...
i am so pissed...maybe next time and i have to stick  with this thread..lol


----------



## doublec31

Has anyone tried to check for store inventory on those $45 classic shorts at neimans? They're exactly what I want, should I ask Nordstrom to try to check for me?


----------



## itilliee

doublec31 said:


> Has anyone tried to check for store inventory on those $45 classic shorts at neimans? They're exactly what I want, should I ask Nordstrom to try to check for me?



NM live chat 
*Harold Mosley: *I apologize, you will have to contact the store directly. We do not have access to instore systems.


----------



## doublec31

I asked two people who said they did not have access, tried a third time and she answered right away: North Park, Las Vegas, and San Francisco have them in stock. PMed with Nordstrom because I have no NM nearby.


----------



## Swanky

*Another reminder:
*


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay, ladies, PLEASE keep this thread on track.
> This is not a Nordstom PM thread.
> People actually subscribe to threads, therefore they get an e-mail when there's new posts added.
> People check this thread for actual DEALS, not conversations about who got a PM, who didn't, why not, what Nords policy is, etc. . .
> 
> This is not a "how do these Uggs fit?" thread either, that's for the Glass Slipper Forum
> 
> This is an AMAZING thread, let's keep it that way.
> 
> If you want to discuss Nords PM policy visit the existing thread in General Shopping.
> 
> I will likely delete off topic chatter following this.
> 
> We've been reminding the folks in this thread for a long time, we need you to listen
> 
> THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## jsg07

How did you get Nordstrom to price match?  Did they call those Neiman location and confirm?  TIA.


----------



## jsg07

Sorry Swanky Mama.  I didn't read your post in detail.


----------



## digitalgurl

anyone knows of ugg classics n sale?


----------



## wannabelyn

hey guys

i was at nordstrom rack santa anita yesterday and saw the following for 89.90

I took a picture as I wasn't familiar with the style and thought I'd post in case anyone was interested.

they had heaps of sizes in these ones

I also saw knitted candy coloured ones and also one in an off white that were 79.90, i'm not sure if they had heaps of sizes


----------



## Stylish88

Kenly Tall Zip Boot for 112$ available in NM


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D4294966733%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

both black and espresso available in all sizes


----------



## h0neylyn

Womens triple bailey in chocolate $108

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod114130046&eItemId=prod114130046&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=search.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526Ntt%253DUGG%252BAustralia%2526_requestid%253D1655%2526N%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526va%253Dt


----------



## wish4me7317

Kids classics available at bloomingdales for $61.60 in Chocolate and chestnut. 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=118664&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## wish4me7317

sorry wrong link...here's the right one

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=118664&CategoryID=5333


----------



## wish4me7317

the baileys are back and bloomingdales too! =)

$108 in deep atlantic (triplet button) and $90 for blackberry wine (one button).

for some reason i can't get the links to work but you can do a search in the sale section.


----------



## brokenkiss815

They are no longer on. =(


----------



## brokenkiss815

triplet bailey on sale?


----------



## lostmymittens

gonebananasbeachwear.com (yes, this is an authorized dealer) has Bailey One Buttons in Blackberry Wine for $120, but they only have sizes 6 and 8.  I also saw that the Cardy and the Fringe Cardy were both 25% off there, I didn't check the sizes or colors, though.


----------



## lostmymittens

Oh yeah, and journeys.com had the coquette and men's kenton for $70... limited colors


----------



## cassia

Thanks for the tips on journeys.com! - they have a few styles on sale, including a classic tall for $129.99 in metallic chestnut. I also picked up a Cardy crochet button for $95 at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## alre309

thanks just PM nordstrom for the coquette! 69.99 only 30% ($30) off but i use a new pair every year theyre great slippers! thanks again!





lostmymittens said:


> Oh yeah, and journeys.com had the coquette and men's kenton for $70... limited colors


----------



## lostmymittens

cassia said:


> Thanks for the tips on journeys.com! - they have a few styles on sale, including a classic tall for $129.99 in metallic chestnut. I also picked up a Cardy crochet button for $95 at Neiman Marcus.



You are very welcome!  That's weird, I searched "Ugg" in the search box, and it only came up with the Coquette and Kenton on sale.  I went back after reading your post and clicked on the Ugg logo in the "brands" section, and there were so many more styles that showed up on sale!


----------



## maggie001ra

lostmymittens said:


> You are very welcome!  That's weird, I searched "Ugg" in the search box, and it only came up with the Coquette and Kenton on sale.  I went back after reading your post and clicked on the Ugg logo in the "brands" section, and there were so many more styles that showed up on sale!


I search one site tillys.com which has some UGG on sale,and has a coupon code = *10Winter* which takes $10 off $60 or more ( exp 1/31/11 I think ),you could go to see see


----------



## maruko101

http://www.tada.com/ $30 for $60 EGC to Footwear etc.
UGG authentic retailer, FS over 60, tax free. 
 Limit 1 per customer 
 No expiration date
 Free Ground Shipping on orders over $60 
 Cannot be combined with other promotional codes 
 Only 1 e-gift card may be used per order


----------



## mistyknightwin

maruko101 said:


> http://www.tada.com/ $30 for $60 EGC to Footwear etc.
> UGG authentic retailer, FS over 60, tax free.
> Limit 1 per customer
> No expiration date
> Free Ground Shipping on orders over $60
> Cannot be combined with other promotional codes
> Only 1 e-gift card may be used per order


 I can personally vouch for footwear.com! I received my UGG order and was pleased with the customer service.


----------



## allycc

mistyknightwin said:


> I can personally vouch for footwear.com! I received my UGG order and was pleased with the customer service.



Thanks! Got a tada coupon.


----------



## mistyknightwin

allycc said:


> Thanks! Got a tada coupon.


I got one was well, I want to get the Marbled Copper Tall...it comes to $74.95 with tax + shipping - great deal!!! 

Thanks for posting maruko101


----------



## affini

nm..i read it lol


----------



## h0neylyn

Gray Classic Cardy II Boot in Kids $54. Just PM'ed with Nordies for my niece.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod110330005&eItemId=prod110330005&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=search.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dugg%2526_requestid%253D31783%2526N%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526va%253Dt


----------



## huggz213

www.ccsurf.com (authorized dealer) has lots of classic short/tall on sale!!!  shorts are $99.99, tall $135, bailey's $104.99.  I can't find a size 10 in classic black short/tall though..if anyone knows where they are on sale post please


----------



## BabyK

Thanks huggz!  just got the bailey's in chestnut


----------



## BellestChele

huggz213 said:


> www.ccsurf.com (authorized dealer) has lots of classic short/tall on sale!!!  shorts are $99.99, tall $135, bailey's $104.99.  I can't find a size 10 in classic black short/tall though..if anyone knows where they are on sale post please



If you want to buy from Nordstrom, you can probably Price Match the classic black through them. Just call them or live chat and tell them about the website.


----------



## balla123

huggz213 said:


> www.ccsurf.com (authorized dealer) has lots of classic short/tall on sale!!!  shorts are $99.99, tall $135, bailey's $104.99.  I can't find a size 10 in classic black short/tall though..if anyone knows where they are on sale post please



ccsurf is not on http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor

edit: 


centralcoastsurfboards.com IS on http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor but doesn't load? same company perhaps? new address?


----------



## bagachondriac

*Didn't see this posted... authorized online retailer....

http://www.shoptheshoebox.com/product_list.asp?s_lev=2&s_vid=282&viewall=1

Discount: 20% Off all full-priced items at shoptheshoebox.com by entering "PEOPLE2011" at checkout 


Expiration: Feb. 1 *


----------



## balla123

bagachondriac said:


> *Didn't see this posted... authorized online retailer....
> 
> http://www.shoptheshoebox.com/product_list.asp?s_lev=2&s_vid=282&viewall=1
> 
> Discount: 20% Off all full-priced items at shoptheshoebox.com by entering "PEOPLE2011" at checkout
> 
> 
> Expiration: Feb. 1 *



 				    The coupon discount code you entered is not valid.  Coupon  discount codes are not applicable on any of the following brands:   Fiorentini + Baker, Frye, Hunter, Jewelry - Mona Taner, Leah &  Bliss, LoveDavid&Richard, Pajar, ROMYGOLD, Stuart Weitzman, Ugg,  Winter Kate.


----------



## bagachondriac

^^ Sorry....there were no exclusions listed in the email newsletter I received.


----------



## h0neylyn

Super cute, for those of us who have kids. I was able to PM the blue camo ones with Nordies for my son.

http://www.konasports.com/ugg-erin-toddlers-sheepskin-boots-in-brown-camo.aspx


----------



## sonyngo

Is $116 for Uggs Classic Tall a good deal?


----------



## kiki119

have anyone done exchanges with other colours in NM stores?


----------



## lostmymittens

sonyngo said:


> Is $116 for Uggs Classic Tall a good deal?



I would say that's a pretty good deal, that's 35% off.


----------



## lostmymittens

h0neylyn said:


> Super cute, for those of us who have kids. I was able to PM the blue camo ones with Nordies for my son.
> 
> http://www.konasports.com/ugg-erin-toddlers-sheepskin-boots-in-brown-camo.aspx



I noticed those earlier while I was looking at the deals on konasports.com.  I found (and am still finding) myself wishing that those came in adult sizes.  They just look like the ultimate comfy, cozy slipper.  Or sock!  You could finally wear your Uggs to bed!


----------



## missjenjen

kiki119 said:


> have anyone done exchanges with other colours in NM stores?



I believe they don't allow exchanges, you have to repurchase the item if you want another color or size that's what person at customer service said to me, which i find to be stupid


----------



## princessica

thank you huggz!  i pm'd with nordies and have my chestnut ugg triplet bailey boots on their way!  woohoo!


----------



## kiki119

missjenjen said:


> I believe they don't allow exchanges, you have to repurchase the item if you want another color or size that's what person at customer service said to me, which i find to be stupid



even u can't exchange the size? that's horrible!


----------



## xinatca

thanks huggz~~~~~
i pmed with Nordies for ugg bailey botton short boots in chestnut~


----------



## lostmymittens

kiki119 said:


> even u can't exchange the size? that's horrible!



I was able to exchange for another size in store.  Well actually, I started the exchange via live chat.  The rep ordered the new size for me, but I had to point out it was PMed, she didn't notice and was going to charge me full price.  She may have made a note on my order about a return or exchange in progress, I'm not sure.  I brought the original pair of boots to the store the next day, and a SA completed the exchange by returning them.


----------



## digitalgurl

saks fifth avenue is willing to price match CCsurf.com prices!!
short classic uggs for $99 + can use the 10% off coupon by joining newsletter!
cross my fingers all works out! =)


----------



## taxiang2002

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...294966733%2B601%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D59617




UGG Australia
Lila Soho Clog
Original: 	$120.00
NOW: 	$54.00


----------



## taxiang2002

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dugg%26_requestid%3D65971



UGG Australia
Cardy Crochet Button Boot
Sugg. Retail: 	$140.00
Special Value: 	$42.00


----------



## taxiang2002

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...294966733%2B601%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D59617



UGG Australia
Bettey Shearling Lined Slip-On Clog
Original: 	$110.00
NOW: 	$49.00


----------



## LovePink

Hi, I'm not familiar w UGG. Does anyone know where I can find the Ugg mens hat? It seems hard to find. I searched NM, Saks, Nordie, bloomie, Zappos, Journeys... But none have them. 
TIA


----------



## BellestChele

huggz213 said:


> www.ccsurf.com (authorized dealer) has lots of classic short/tall on sale!!!  shorts are $99.99, tall $135, bailey's $104.99.  I can't find a size 10 in classic black short/tall though..if anyone knows where they are on sale post please



Thank you OP! I was able to get a pair of the Classic short in gray. It's nice to have able to catch the standard colors on sale once in a while!


----------



## puckettk

Women's Classic Cardy: $97.96

http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Classic+Cardy.html

Women's Classic Tall: $125.96

http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Classic+Tall.html


----------



## msspooky09

What She Buys has some Uggs on sale, limited sizes/colors.  Free shipping, no tax outside of CA.  They're an authorized retailer.  http://www.whatshebuys.com


----------



## emmaqq10

puckettk said:


> Women's Classic Cardy: $97.96
> 
> http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Classic+Cardy.html
> 
> Women's Classic Tall: $125.96
> 
> http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Classic+Tall.html


Thanks!LOL


----------



## kraezykae

Neiman Marcus made more cuts.  Some pretty good deals.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=UGG+Australia&_requestid=14487


----------



## hellokitty99

neimans has tall grey baileys for $81, only in size 11 though.  got nordies to pm.


----------



## BellestChele

hellokitty99 said:


> neimans has tall grey baileys for $81, only in size 11 though.  got nordies to pm.



Do you have link for them? I couldn't find them on the website. Maybe they are sold out.


----------



## Majuriel

BellestChele said:


> Do you have link for them? I couldn't find them on the website. Maybe they are sold out.


 
UGG Australia - Tall Bailey Button Boot - Neiman Marcus#


----------



## hellokitty99

BellestChele said:


> Do you have link for them? I couldn't find them on the website. Maybe they are sold out.


 
yeah they're sold out now. keep an eye out though cuz they keep changing their stock. i've seen some things be replenished.


----------



## munkeebag81

I did live chat with NM and most of the items are out of stock.  I had Nordie call to price match and the store said the some of the Ugg items have been out of stock since Christmas.  

I've tried placing several orders with NM and would get the cancellation email shortly after.  Such a waste of time!  They should update the system and stop having these items pop up.



hellokitty99 said:


> yeah they're sold out now. keep an eye out though cuz they keep changing their stock. i've seen some things be replenished.


----------



## BellestChele

Majuriel said:


> UGG Australia - Tall Bailey Button Boot - Neiman Marcus#





hellokitty99 said:


> yeah they're sold out now. keep an eye out though cuz they keep changing their stock. i've seen some things be replenished.



Thank you both for the help! I'll keep checking back.


----------



## *suzi*

Not sure if this was posted. I'm running out the door, but had to let you know that they have lots of styles on sale here. They are an authorized retailer as well.  



http://www.whatshebuys.com/for-her-boots---slippers-ugg-boots.html


----------



## affini

*suzi* said:


> Not sure if this was posted. I'm running out the door, but had to let you know that they have lots of styles on sale here. They are an authorized retailer as well.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whatshebuys.com/for-her-boots---slippers-ugg-boots.html


Unfortunately some of the things are out of stock and not showing as such. I ordered the gray ultimate shorts, only to get a call saying they were out and discontinued  Oh well, the search for those continues.


----------



## cocolee1976

puckettk said:


> Women's Classic Cardy: $97.96
> 
> http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Classic+Cardy.html
> 
> Women's Classic Tall: $125.96
> 
> http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Classic+Tall.html




My order just got canceled from them. Looks like their inventory was not up to date.


----------



## icycoldice

is there anywhere to get discounts on uggs for guys?


----------



## affini

icycoldice said:


> is there anywhere to get discounts on uggs for guys?


Neiman Marcus has quite a few mens things onsale. Also vonmaur has at least 2 styles (maybe more).


----------



## ilu333

Metallic Cardy on Neiman website for $63...still showing available

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...294966733%2B601%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D64578


----------



## puckettk

ilu333 said:


> Metallic Cardy on Neiman website for $63...still showing available
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...294966733%2B601%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D64578



Dang.. that's cheaper than the Rack!


----------



## Denaguess

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492713710&prp8=t15&bmUID=iSxnmTq

Kids skylair @ saks.com for 63.69


----------



## *suzi*

affini said:


> Unfortunately some of the things are out of stock and not showing as such. I ordered the gray ultimate shorts, only to get a call saying they were out and discontinued  Oh well, the search for those continues.


 
Oh, I wish these stores would stay up to date.

I had ordered the kids Kensington boots from shoe-store.net, but they ended up being out of stock when I called to see if my order shipped. However, somehow a pair arrived today. So, maybe they will get more?


----------



## puckettk

*suzi* said:


> Oh, I wish these stores would stay up to date.
> 
> I had ordered the kids Kensington boots from shoe-store.net, but they ended up being out of stock when I called to see if my order shipped. However, somehow a pair arrived today. So, maybe they will get more?



I know.. the most frustrating is seeing some of these drool-worthy prices only to be notified that they are "out-of-stock"... don't they have computers keeping track of these things??   I kid I kid, but they do make the deals that do come through all the more sweeter


----------



## huggz213

www.billandpauls.com  (authorized list) have amazing prices on classics ($98 on short, $104 bailey, $126 tall)  Plus free shipping over $99 and if you sign up for their newsletter, get $10 off your order.  

I'm really good at finding uggs on sale that aren't what I'm looking for!  If anyone sees some grey classic shorts or talls in 10 let me know


----------



## nt909

http://www.ccsurf.com
which used to be centralcoastsurfboards.com, a listed authorize dealer on UGG's site has some on sale.  I was able to ask have Nordstrom price match their Bailey button tall and short


----------



## lexig07

nt909 said:


> http://www.ccsurf.com
> which used to be centralcoastsurfboards.com, a listed authorize dealer on UGG's site has some on sale.  I was able to ask have Nordstrom price match their Bailey button tall and short




thanks for this site Ijust ordered some short ugg baileys for $104 and a pair of sand tall for $135 and some ugg water replant for 7 bucks!!! Im so excited 2  pair of women uggs for only $275(taxes included)!!!!(ta


----------



## bagachondriac

Don't know if this has been posted, however there are a number of different UGG styles on sale here.....

http://shop.frostshoes.com/browse.cfm?viewfrom=145&catid=476&step=2


----------



## crazybump

nt909 said:


> http://www.ccsurf.com
> which used to be centralcoastsurfboards.com, a listed authorize dealer on UGG's site has some on sale. I was able to ask have Nordstrom price match their Bailey button tall and short


 
saks wouldnt do it, wut a shame!


----------



## brokenkiss815

Cardys for $42 at NM.


----------



## puckettk

*UGG® Australia Kids' "Cardy" Boots - Sizes 10-12 Toddler, 13, 1-6 Child in Blackberrywine @ Bloomingdales.com for $63.00
*


----------



## bagachondriac

*Add'l 10% Off UGG Clearance*...*does not apply to full-price UGG*

*Code:  CLOSEOUT  (Valid through 1/28)*

*http://www.englinsfinefootwear.com/clearance.asp#uggclearance*


----------



## lostmymittens

bagachondriac said:


> *Add'l 10% Off UGG Clearance*...*does not apply to full-price UGG*
> 
> *Code:  CLOSEOUT  (Valid through 1/28)*
> 
> *http://www.englinsfinefootwear.com/clearance.asp#uggclearance*



I've never seen some of those styles before, very interesting.  Are they from past years?


----------



## bagachondriac

lostmymittens said:


> I've never seen some of those styles before, very interesting. Are they from past years?[/QUOTE
> 
> I wish I could answer that question,but other than having bought a few pairs of the classic short boots I'm not well-versed on the UGG brand.


----------



## lauren8792

puckettk said:


> Women's Classic Cardy: $97.96
> 
> http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Classic+Cardy.html
> 
> Women's Classic Tall: $125.96
> 
> http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Classic+Tall.html




Thanks! Just ordered the classic cardy in grey (size 7) and they just shipped


----------



## krazydaisy

these are $48 at bloomindales at the roosevelt location in ny in black and white http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...kingCode=F38E4278-CF03-E011-9C39-001517B1882B


----------



## krazydaisy

brokenkiss815 said:


> Cardys for $42 at NM.


which cardys?


----------



## brokenkiss815

krazydaisy said:


> which cardys?


The women cardys, in rose and soothing sea. I think its not on anymore.


----------



## Cami725

shopbop got some ugg ultra tall for $157.50 (30% off)...sizes 6-10 are currently available


----------



## skyqueen

nt909 said:


> http://www.ccsurf.com
> which used to be centralcoastsurfboards.com, a listed authorize dealer on UGG's site has some on sale. I was able to ask have Nordstrom price match their Bailey button tall and short


Thank you...ordered the short Bailey in black for $104. Hopefully won't get cancelled!


----------



## kiki119

rec'd my package of my 2 pairs of bailey that I pm'd with NM today! 

super fast shipping this week fm NM


----------



## lizgirl17

brokenkiss815 said:


> Cardys for $42 at NM.


link please ?


----------



## spankiefrankie

i'd check your local saks off 5th avenue my saks had a giant shipment of uggs, $75 dollar for the grey cardys


----------



## dactful

spankiefrankie said:


> i'd check your local saks off 5th avenue my saks had a giant shipment of uggs, $75 dollar for the grey cardys



Thanks for the heads up, will check it out in the morning.


----------



## fruits0101

Bloomingdal has Kids Classic in Chocolate color for $57.75 and was able to pm nordi.


----------



## drechie

nordstrom rack in danver, ma had a ton of uggs. not the regular styles but still nice.


----------



## Majuriel

Ugg kids classic short from Bloomies, Nords will pm for $57.75 For some reason the link isn't bringing the item up, but the item number is 118664 on Bloomies site.
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=118664&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## dactful

dactful said:


> Thanks for the heads up, will check it out in the morning.




Thank you for letting me know  I went this morning and got the grey cardy uggs... Great price!!!


----------



## taxiang2002

Majuriel said:


> Ugg kids classic short from Bloomies, Nords will pm for $57.75 For some reason the link isn't bringing the item up, but the item number is 118664 on Bloomies site.
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=118664&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


 can't add into shopping card


----------



## gracie120

All Uggs 50% off at tillys.com


http://www.tillys.com/tillys/brandpage.aspx?bid=50


----------



## gracie120

gracie120 said:


> All Uggs 50% off at tillys.com
> 
> 
> http://www.tillys.com/tillys/brandpage.aspx?bid=50


 

Don't forget the $10 off coupon code "winter10" for $60 or more


----------



## musicscrip

gracie120 said:


> All Uggs 50% off at tillys.com
> 
> 
> http://www.tillys.com/tillys/brandpage.aspx?bid=50


 
No size 7 or 8 left for all the pairs I want


----------



## munkeebag81

great sale.  thanks!



gracie120 said:


> All Uggs 50% off at tillys.com
> 
> 
> http://www.tillys.com/tillys/brandpage.aspx?bid=50


----------



## kiki119

great deals at tilly.. too bad not the colour i was looking for


----------



## wis3ly

omg seriously I just had a sz 6 snatched out of my cart...


----------



## wis3ly

omg now all the kimono ones are gone! damn ppl!!


----------



## Oniomaniac

Those were amazing deals at Tilly's!


----------



## wis3ly

it's on slickdeals..no wonder...


----------



## Majuriel

Your welcome, happy I could help someone find a great deal.


----------



## Majuriel

At Bloomies....>>

Plumdale (Kids) $68.25 item number  491936 
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=491936&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Sweater knit "Cozy" slippers 36.75  item number 491940
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=491940&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Cardy (Kids) item number 491937
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=491937&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## piyopiyo

gracie120 said:


> All Uggs 50% off at tillys.com
> 
> 
> http://www.tillys.com/tillys/brandpage.aspx?bid=50


 
it ended/ can't believe i missed it


----------



## auctionaddict

Any more sales on Uggs, my mom is looking for the short classic.  Thanks!


----------



## gubbakka

auctionaddict said:


> Any more sales on Uggs, my mom is looking for the short classic. Thanks!


 
Not sure if this has been already posted, but came across the following sale, they do have some classic shorts on sale. http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-ugg.html

They are on the list of authorized retailers.


----------



## BellestChele

Anyone know of any short Bailey Buttons on sale? I'm looking for some in Gray. TY!


----------



## mtstmichel

I'm so excited. I got the tall Cardy Crochet button boots for $51 at NM! it's on its way! now i only hope that i like it as I've never tried it on before. but such a good deal!
thanks for posting this great deal!


----------



## baiyishang

BellestChele said:


> Anyone know of any short Bailey Buttons on sale? I'm looking for some in Gray. TY!


 
I am looking for short bailey as well


----------



## queennadine

http://www.6pm.com/ugg-girls-slippers~1

Girls Rylan slippers for $42, which is 40% off (normally $70). It seems like they have plenty of sizes. I just got the Raspberry Rose in a 6Y


----------



## Oniomaniac

shop.billandpauls.com has the classic short for $98 and if you sign up to receive emails you get a $10 off of $50 coupon, making them $88. They have the bailey's in the short as well and a few other styles. They are authorized UGG retailers. Type in the URL the way I have it or else it doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## lizgirl17

anyone know where i can get the new short kimono classics on sale ?


----------



## queennadine

http://www.dillards.com/endeca/Ende...view&catalogId=810&N=1642043+2010840&rr=false

Dillards has up to 30% off some styles, but only for cardholders.


----------



## johannamara

Oniomaniac said:


> shop.billandpauls.com has the classic short for $98 and if you sign up to receive emails you get a $10 off of $50 coupon, making them $88. They have the bailey's in the short as well and a few other styles. They are authorized UGG retailers. Type in the URL the way I have it or else it doesn't work for some reason.



wow! last night it was totally $98!!! and today they bump the price up to $126!


----------



## puckettk

johannamara said:


> wow! last night it was totally $98!!! and today they bump the price up to $126!



It was still $98 when I checked it two hour ago so they must have JUST bumped the price .


----------



## johannamara

puckettk said:


> It was still $98 when I checked it two hour ago so they must have JUST bumped the price .


lol I should have gotten them last night but I was so tired I knocked out...now I'm thinking to myself stupid stupid stupid haha


----------



## huggz213

huggz213 said:


> www.billandpauls.com (authorized list) have amazing prices on classics ($98 on short, $104 bailey, $126 tall) Plus free shipping over $99 and if you sign up for their newsletter, get $10 off your order.
> 
> I'm really good at finding uggs on sale that aren't what I'm looking for! If anyone sees some grey classic shorts or talls in 10 let me know


 

Just got my blck classic shorts in yesterday..hope you guys scored some!  I think they only have ultimate shorts (126) and no regular short classic's left.


----------



## sweetiegirl

I just checked their site and they have no Uggs left whatsoever!


----------



## FreshLilies

Hey everyone! I just bought the Ugg Cardy Metallic Cream/Gold for $89. Use the code UggSale10 on all sale uggs for an additional 10% off. No tax, no shipping cost! 







Here is the page with all the sale uggs they have!
http://www.fleecefootwear.com/Ugg-womens/Sale.html


----------



## nikkisha

^ Thanks! just ordered baileys for $71 shipped!


----------



## FreshLilies

nikkisha said:


> ^ Thanks! just ordered baileys for $71 shipped!



Yayy congrats!! Glad I could help


----------



## BellestChele

nikkisha said:


> ^ Thanks! just ordered baileys for $71 shipped!



What Baileys were on sale for $71? Were they kids? The women's Baileys are on sale for $102.


----------



## krazydaisy

i want another cardys thank you for posting


----------



## nikkisha

BellestChele said:


> What Baileys were on sale for $71? Were they kids? The women's Baileys are on sale for $102.





The kids. Sorry, I should have mentioned that. It's $79 and then with the coupon code it came out to $71.10


----------



## BellestChele

nikkisha said:


> The kids. Sorry, I should have mentioned that. It's $79 and then with the coupon code it came out to $71.10



That's okay! I would be all over them if I could fit my huge size 10 foot in them! haha. Thanks anyway!


----------



## mistyknightwin

BellestChele said:


> That's okay! I would be all over them if I could fit my huge size 10 foot in them! haha. Thanks anyway!


lol, we wear the same size! I was about to jump for joy....LOL


----------



## auctionaddict

I see that site had sz 10 in classic cardy if interested.....for $89 and then with $10 off with coupon code not a bad deal.


----------



## bagachondriac

*Dillard's has the add'l 30% off sale both in-store and online starting tomorrow. If you had a Dillard's charge card, you can shop this evening online and obtain the discount. I've already checked for UGG boots, and they are included in the sale!!!!*

*http://www.dillards.com/*

*Link to UGG sale....*

*http://www.dillards.com/endeca/EndecaStartServlet?view=80&splashlink=main1012611&storeId=301&N=1642043+2010840&catalogId=810&rr=false*

*Children's UGG...*

*http://www.dillards.com/endeca/EndecaStartServlet?splashlink=main1012611&storeId=301&catalogId=810&N=1642961+2010840&rr=false*


----------



## lostmymittens

So if you don't have the Dillard's card, you can get the 30% off tomorrow?  I cant find where/if it says that somewhere on Dillard's website, and I just went on live help to see if Nordstrom would price match the sale, but the person said they couldn't since it had to be on the Dillard's card to get the 30% off.  So I'm all confused!  (Also have a massive headache, definitely not helping!)


----------



## bagachondriac

After midnight tonight, anyone should be able to purchase at the sale price (add'l 30%) online and in the stores on Thursday. I'm just not sure whether they go by EST or PST. I'm on the east coast, so I'm going to wait up another 15 minutes to see.


----------



## YeZi1127

bagachondriac said:


> After midnight tonight, anyone should be able to purchase at the sale price (add'l 30%) online and in the stores on Thursday. I'm just not sure whether they go by EST or PST. I'm on the east coast, so I'm going to wait up another 15 minutes to see.



I just checked, when I opened the link to the Baileys, it just said it's not available online go check the store ==


----------



## FreshLilies

Darn they're all out of my size for the classic short  Thanks for the ref though, *bagachondriac*!  Great deals!


----------



## evangwatkins

I need to find Classic Short Chestnut size 7 or 8 for my wife.  Anyone have them on sale, $140.00 seems a little steep to me...Can you help me out?


----------



## lostmymittens

Sooo the Dillard's website shows that the Bailey Button Triplet boots are priced at $94.50 - $180.  I didn't notice that when you click on the boot icon, the only price offered is $180, so I called a couple Dillard's stores and since it was before 10:00, they couldn't answer my question (store wasn't open yet) but they did tell me the sale was only on items that were "permanently reduced" or "on clearance".  

I just called another store since it is now after 10:00 and the woman in the shoe department told me the Triplets are not on sale.  If anyone finds anything out about the boots being on sale at Dillard's (and/or the one button Baileys, as they were being offered last night), or which specific stores might be offering them at this price, please let me know!  I'm going to continue calling random stores, but I will have to give up and go to work fairly soon.  

Thanks everyone and good luck with your deals today


----------



## bagachondriac

YeZi1127 said:


> I just checked, when I opened the link to the Baileys, it just said it's not available online go check the store ==


 
I just returned from Dillards, and I didn't find anything I wanted! Bummer!
The Baileys were not on sale at the Southpark store in Charlotte..nor were any of the other styles that I've noticed others looking for.


----------



## BellestChele

lostmymittens said:


> Sooo the Dillard's website shows that the Bailey Button Triplet boots are priced at $94.50 - $180.  I didn't notice that when you click on the boot icon, the only price offered is $180, so I called a couple Dillard's stores and since it was before 10:00, they couldn't answer my question (store wasn't open yet) but they did tell me the sale was only on items that were "permanently reduced" or "on clearance".
> 
> I just called another store since it is now after 10:00 and the woman in the shoe department told me the Triplets are not on sale.  If anyone finds anything out about the boots being on sale at Dillard's (and/or the one button Baileys, as they were being offered last night), or which specific stores might be offering them at this price, please let me know!  I'm going to continue calling random stores, but I will have to give up and go to work fairly soon.
> 
> Thanks everyone and good luck with your deals today



Good luck on your search! I don't know if this helps or not but I believe that Dillards only had the deep atlantic color of the Triplets on sale. None of the other colors were clearanced. But...if you can find a store with those in stock and you want that color, you're good!

I think that the only color of the short Baileys that are on sale is the cobalt.


----------



## lostmymittens

bagachondriac said:


> I just returned from Dillards, and I didn't find anything I wanted! Bummer!
> The Baileys were not on sale at the Southpark store in Charlotte..nor were any of the other styles that I've noticed others looking for.



Did you happen to notice if they had Deep Atlantic Bailey Triplets or Colbalt Bailey one buttons available?  I'm just wondering if that particular store was sold out of them or if none of the colors are on sale at all?


----------



## bagachondriac

^ Those styles were not on sale. The two styles that are on sale are the Kona and Highkoo/both for 30% off.


----------



## tln

bagachondriac said:


> *Dillard's has the add'l 30% off sale both in-store and online starting tomorrow. If you had a Dillard's charge card, you can shop this evening online and obtain the discount. I've already checked for UGG boots, and they are included in the sale!!!!*
> 
> *http://www.dillards.com/*
> 
> *Link to UGG sale....*
> 
> *http://www.dillards.com/endeca/EndecaStartServlet?view=80&splashlink=main1012611&storeId=301&N=1642043+2010840&catalogId=810&rr=false*
> 
> *Children's UGG...*
> 
> *http://www.dillards.com/endeca/EndecaStartServlet?splashlink=main1012611&storeId=301&catalogId=810&N=1642961+2010840&rr=false*


 
Thank you for posting this!  Finally grabbed a pair of cardy's for my daughter after stalking this thread forever!


----------



## Swanky

Another reminder:


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay, ladies, PLEASE keep this thread on track.
> This is not a Nordstom PM thread.
> People actually subscribe to threads, therefore they get an e-mail when there's new posts added.
> People check this thread for actual DEALS, not conversations about who got a PM, who didn't, why not, what Nords policy is, etc. . .
> 
> This is not a "how do these Uggs fit?" thread either, that's for the Glass Slipper Forum
> 
> This is an AMAZING thread, let's keep it that way.
> 
> If you want to discuss Nords PM policy visit the existing thread in General Shopping.
> 
> I will likely delete off topic chatter following this.
> 
> We've been reminding the folks in this thread for a long time, we need you to listen
> 
> THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## adeener

Don't bother going into the Dillards store because nothing was on sale.  I asked the salesperson about the ugg sale and she said the online deals are for online purchases only. Bummer.


----------



## bagachondriac

I think it varied from store to store because there were a couple UGG styles on sale at mine. That's the reverse of how it usually is when Dillard's has these sales. From what I've see in the past, there were much better sales and a better inventory in the stores.


----------



## Swanky

My Dillards had a sale table of Uggs today


----------



## bagachondriac

^^ Wow!! Did they have any styles that you wanted?


----------



## Swanky

no


----------



## bagachondriac

^^ Sorry...I know how you feel! I rushed to get to my Dillard's this morning before they opened, only to be sorely disappointed! They had absolutely nothing that I wanted.


----------



## Swanky

I was accidentally in mine, LOL! I made a emergency trip to Sephora and had an extra 15 . . . knew I could never get through Nords that fast so went to Dillards.


----------



## bagachondriac

About 15 minutes was all I spent in Dillard's. That has to be a record for me. What surprised me is that there were very no customers waiting for the doors to open, and when I left the store, I could just about count on one hand the number of customers throughout the store. Oh well...I really had no business spending more money on anything anyway. No damage to my credit cards today! I'm sure there will be other UGG sales online in the coming months.


----------



## islander2k6

Nordstrom has some on sale now.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/womens-...ability=false&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=8


----------



## Majuriel

Still showing available, adult Ugg Cardy from NM for $63.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D48264%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## nitesiren

Lord and Taylor : UGG® AUSTRALIA Greenfield Shearling-Lined Tall Suede Boots, On-Sale: $159.99 available in Chocolate and Brown Suede! Currently sizes 6-9 available!

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/Sh...g_Lined_Tall_Suede_Boots-lordandtaylor/157091

AND

 *UGG® AUSTRALIA BROOME II Tall Suede Boots, $159.99 in sizes 6-9 Chocolate Leather*

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/Shoes-uggaustralia-BROOME_II_Tall_Suede_Boots-lordandtaylor/154699


----------



## photoshopgrl

Superlamb has styles 50% off through Feb 14

http://www.superlamb.com/sale.aspx


----------



## BellestChele

Newprospects.com has a few Uggs on sale.

Classic shorts in country blue for $70:
http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8789&osCsid=1jebug0ehnrapp8ccl1hgifnq2

Sundance II in chestnut for $112.50:
http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=5775&osCsid=1jebug0ehnrapp8ccl1hgifnq2

Ultimate Tall Braid in chestnut for $112.50:
http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=7837&osCsid=1jebug0ehnrapp8ccl1hgifnq2


----------



## danae

Any deals for Europe? Thanks.


----------



## AliCar15

photoshopgrl said:


> Superlamb has styles 50% off through Feb 14
> 
> http://www.superlamb.com/sale.aspx



I just got the Ugg Marquis in a kids 4 for $60!: http://www.superlamb.com/ugg-kids-classic-tall-marquis-knit.aspx

Great deal!


----------



## wis3ly

BellestChele said:


> Newprospects.com has a few Uggs on sale.
> 
> Classic shorts in country blue for $70:
> http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=8789&osCsid=1jebug0ehnrapp8ccl1hgifnq2
> 
> Sundance II in chestnut for $112.50:
> http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=5775&osCsid=1jebug0ehnrapp8ccl1hgifnq2
> 
> Ultimate Tall Braid in chestnut for $112.50:
> http://www.newprospects.com/product_info.php?products_id=7837&osCsid=1jebug0ehnrapp8ccl1hgifnq2



Sundance not available now, was going to have Nordstrom pricematch it. Please let me know if for future sales on the Sundance, preferably at least 50% off!


----------



## photoshopgrl

wis3ly said:


> Sundance not available now, was going to have Nordstrom pricematch it. Please let me know if for future sales on the Sundance, preferably at least 50% off!


Not as good of a deal but still on sale
http://www.superlamb.com/ugg-original-sundance.aspx


----------



## AAgurl789

http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Brands/UGG+Australia.html

some are on sale there such as the kids bailey for Sale: $83.99. =)


----------



## fruits0101

AAgurl789 said:


> http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Brands/UGG+Australia.html
> 
> some are on sale there such as the kids bailey for Sale: $83.99. =)




Thank you! Got Nordi to price match this morning. It's more secure to price match with Nordi although have to pay extra money on tax and shipping but it's worth it since don't have to worry my order will get canceled due to insufficient inventories.


----------



## AAgurl789

6pm also added some new uggs for sale

http://www.6pm.com/ugg-girls-boots~1
they have the country blue kids uggs for $100.95...(that's with their low shipping now)

http://www.6pm.com/ugg-womens-boots~1


----------



## berri716

Shoes.com has some Uggs on sale and you can use the 20% off sale code *SALE20* on them and shipping is free. 

http://www.shoes.com/Shopping/Results.aspx?N=4294965308+4294965982+6207&Ne=2


----------



## YeZi1127

berri716 said:


> Shoes.com has some Uggs on sale and you can use the 20% off sale code *SALE20* on them and shipping is free.
> 
> http://www.shoes.com/Shopping/Results.aspx?N=4294965308+4294965982+6207&Ne=2



they ran out on most sizes though =/


----------



## atlasfamily5

mountainhighoutfitters.com  also has Womens Cardys on sale for 83.99


----------



## motofanka

atlasfamily5 said:


> mountainhighoutfitters.com  also has Womens Cardys on sale for 83.99



But shipping kills


----------



## fruits0101

motofanka said:


> But shipping kills




I think order over $50 qualify for free shipping within the states.


----------



## motofanka

fruits0101 said:


> I think order over $50 qualify for free shipping within the states.



You are right, needed to check the drop down with shipping options, thanks!


----------



## Raffaluv

Saks has the Jimmy Choo Uggs on sale! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...6548727&N=1553+1594&tre=salenav&bmUID=iTM1_z8


----------



## motofanka

Raffaluv said:


> Saks has the Jimmy Choo Uggs on sale!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...6548727&N=1553+1594&tre=salenav&bmUID=iTM1_z8



The link doesn't work
Here is the good one http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductArray.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306405397&bmUID=iTKZTv.


----------



## YeZi1127

motofanka said:


> The link doesn't work
> Here is the good one http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductArray.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306405397&bmUID=iTKZTv.



even with so much discount I still wouldn't spend $400 on a pair of Ugg


----------



## AAgurl789

atlasfamily5 said:


> mountainhighoutfitters.com  also has Womens Cardys on sale for 83.99



not sure if this will work, but mountain high outfitters received 2K fans which means "20% Off Any Piece of Gear from MHO!"

and this  to order online ".. just give us a call at Cahaba  Village (205) 970-3300. We can make it happen over the phone and ship  the item same day." just mention 2k FB Fan Special.

Note: I haven't tried it yet and I don't know if it will work on uggs (gear?)...so no guarantee but worth a try.


----------



## Designs

Just called Mountain High and they will not extend the 20% on UGGs if on sale. They want to charge you full price less the 20% when they have them 40% off online. makes no sense, a coupon where you pay 20% more.


----------



## YeZi1127

Designs said:


> Just called Mountain High and they will not extend the 20% on UGGs if on sale. They want to charge you full price less the 20% when they have them 40% off online. makes no sense, a coupon where you pay 20% more.



Does that mean the 20% discount apply to regular non sale item?


----------



## tatertot

Sak's has the Jimmy Choo Uggs on sale!


----------



## affini

Nordies also has the Jimmy Choo's onsale. Except the Mandah and the leopard print ones...which I find odd.
But if you want the mandah's, footcandyshoes.com has them for 50% off (only 9 and 10) and you can pm with Nordies. I finally caved and ordered them today from footcandyshoes (no tax or shipping). The girl I dealt with was very sweet.


----------



## juicy couture jen

I ordered the Kaia boot from Nordstrom and got a shipping notice today!


----------



## affini

juicy couture jen said:


> I ordered the Kaia boot from Nordstrom and got a shipping notice today!


Those are my 2nd favorite ones. I'm trying to resist getting those too!


----------



## juicy couture jen

affini said:


> Those are my 2nd favorite ones. I'm trying to resist getting those too!



I totally wanted those too! All the celebs are wearing that style.  I opted out since I bought a pair of classic short in black, so I decided to get something a little different.

Congrats!!


----------



## niggy

Nordstrom Jimmy Choo Uggs 399.99


----------



## motofanka

Kaia & Starlit ($349) and Sora ($399) are on sale at jimmychoo.com (shipping is $20 i think)
http://www.jimmychoo.com/sale/icat/saleus/


----------



## affini

motofanka said:


> Kaia & Starlit ($349) and Sora ($399) are on sale at jimmychoo.com (shipping is $20 i think)
> http://www.jimmychoo.com/sale/icat/saleus/


uggaustrailia.com has the same ones, but free shipping


----------



## lostmymittens

Would anyone care to share their insight about whether or not these Jimmy Choo Uggs are gonna sell out quickly?  I have somehow never seen the zebra Kaia before the deals were posted here, and I'VE FALLEN IN LOVE.  

I'm trying to decide if I should just get them now or not.  Waiting until next week after my credit card statement ends would be nice, but if they're gonna go quick.. I'll grab a pair now.  Nordstrom still has all sizes available, but a live help rep said they aren't able to see the quantity in stock, just the size (I don't know if I fully believe that).


----------



## affini

lostmymittens said:


> Would anyone care to share their insight about whether or not these Jimmy Choo Uggs are gonna sell out quickly?  I have somehow never seen the zebra Kaia before the deals were posted here, and I'VE FALLEN IN LOVE.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should just get them now or not.  Waiting until next week after my credit card statement ends would be nice, but if they're gonna go quick.. I'll grab a pair now.  Nordstrom still has all sizes available, but a live help rep said they aren't able to see the quantity in stock, just the size (I don't know if I fully believe that).


Well, look at it this way, there are at least 4 sites that have them onsale (nordies, saks, ugg, jimmychoo), so depending on how popular your size is, chances are they will have some left. But just keep an eye on them, and if they start to sell out, get them.
I got the mandahs yesterday, and lucky I did because they are down to one other pair in my size, and since only 2 places had them onsale, I had to jump. I wear a 10, so I can go either way, be lucky cuz I have big feet and they dont' sell as quickly, or unlucky cuz they don't make as many in that size.
Just my opinion.


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://islandsurf.com/islandsurf/page/home/dbsid/4cbd5c2c2de35cb6012dfcd5fa7425f6.html

20% Off Today Only Until 6PM CST/I just tried it on UGGS and it worked!!

Code:  SUPER20*


----------



## BooYah

bagachondriac said:


> *http://islandsurf.com/islandsurf/page/home/dbsid/4cbd5c2c2de35cb6012dfcd5fa7425f6.html
> 
> 20% Off Today Only Until 6PM CST/I just tried it on UGGS and it worked!!
> 
> Code:  SUPER20*



thank you-scored a pair of chestnuts


----------



## motofanka

bagachondriac said:


> *http://islandsurf.com/islandsurf/page/home/dbsid/4cbd5c2c2de35cb6012dfcd5fa7425f6.html
> 
> 20% Off Today Only Until 6PM CST/I just tried it on UGGS and it worked!!
> 
> Code:  SUPER20*



Shooot this worked just a minute ago, but I still was deciding on the color..... and now it expired


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.eilatan.com/default.aspx*


----------



## BooYah

bagachondriac said:


> *http://www.eilatan.com/default.aspx*



thanks again-just got some bailey buttons


----------



## Red5

^^how did you get the code to work?  It keeps saying "invalid code" when I enter it.


----------



## skyqueen

BooYah said:


> thanks again-just got some bailey buttons


Me, too...in black! $120.
Thanks, Bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.superlamb.com/*


----------



## musicscrip

skyqueen said:


> Me, too...in black! $120.
> Thanks, Bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
How did you get it to work
I entered FEBU15 for the short baley but nothing happened


----------



## BooYah

Red5 said:


> ^^how did you get the code to work?  It keeps saying "invalid code" when I enter it.



which style are you trying to purchase? different codes apply to different styles.


----------



## musicscrip

I just purchased the wine colour short baley for $93 after $15 off. It is so cheap!

Thanks


----------



## BooYah

BooYah said:


> which style are you trying to purchase? different codes apply to different styles.



ETA: you also have to be a repeat customer


----------



## YeZi1127

I don't really need another pair of Ugg since I have 3 pairs already but I throw away my black classic short ones when I got a hole in it. I do want to get another pair in black since it is the basic color that goes with everything, but since I don't need it like RIGHT NOW, i figure i'll get it whenever there's a sale. 

Anybody can give me a suggestion whether $120 for a pair of Bailey short is a good deal or not? no tax and shipping.


----------



## haygirlhay

I think $120 for the short Bailey is good, I paid $114 after tax with 30% off at Nordstrom last summer.


----------



## YeZi1127

haygirlhay said:


> I think $120 for the short Bailey is good, I paid $114 after tax with 30% off at Nordstrom last summer.



do you think there'll be more sale in the summer?


----------



## haygirlhay

They were only discounted that much because a Saks was going out of business in the same mall and they marked down their UGG stock by the same percent.


----------



## motofanka

YeZi1127 said:


> Anybody can give me a suggestion whether $120 for a pair of Bailey short is a good deal or not? no tax and shipping.



I saw Bailey on sale for $90 at Bloomi and $112.50 at City Sports in December of the last year


----------



## wis3ly

any deals on Sundance II?!


----------



## bagachondriac

*9 UGG styles on sale here....

http://www.citysports.com/End-Of-Season-Footwear/Ugg/1175/search*


----------



## shockey

If you use the code next25 you will get 25% off one pair of UGGS at citysports. I just tried it on the sale Uggs and it worked.


----------



## fruits0101

YeZi1127 said:


> I don't really need another pair of Ugg since I have 3 pairs already but I throw away my black classic short ones when I got a hole in it. I do want to get another pair in black since it is the basic color that goes with everything, but since I don't need it like RIGHT NOW, i figure i'll get it whenever there's a sale.
> 
> Anybody can give me a suggestion whether $120 for a pair of Bailey short is a good deal or not? no tax and shipping.




I bought my Bailey short in chestnut color for $77.90 and Bailey triplet in black and chocolate for $89.90 each from Nordstrom 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Classics

Men's classic short uggs never seem to be on sale :/


----------



## YeZi1127

fruits0101 said:


> I bought my Bailey short in chestnut color for $77.90 and Bailey triplet in black and chocolate for $89.90 each from Nordstrom 2 weeks ago.



OMG how??? did you PM with other website?


----------



## queennadine

shockey said:


> If you use the code next25 you will get 25% off one pair of UGGS at citysports. I just tried it on the sale Uggs and it worked.



Thanks!!! I just ordered the Hartsville for DH!  Total came to $101.25.


----------



## fruits0101

YeZi1127 said:


> OMG how??? did you PM with other website?



Yeah, I pm'd Nordi with several different websites. I was also lucky enough to get a pair of classic chocolate short for $58.90 as well. Definitely worth to be stay up late or wake up really early in the morning to pm with Nordi cuz usually sale items becomes unavailable in the morning!


----------



## boslvuton

THANKS to bagachondriac and Shockey!!!!  I just got tall classics for 101.25 shipped!!! Couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## queennadine

My order from City Sports shipped already!


----------



## RTA

Jimmy Choo Uggs on Neiman Marcus's Midday Dash!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=39&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=10&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=52&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## Talinder

Link, RTA?


----------



## RTA

Sorry Talinder.  I couldn't get the links to work until just now.  Enjoy!


----------



## Talinder

That's okay. Thanks for adding them!


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.tiptopshoes.com/aboutus*

*This sale is in-store only, however it might be worth a call to check their UGG sales and have them shipped!*

*Tip Top Shoes*
*155 W 72nd St*
*New York, NY*
*1-800-WALKING*


*




*


----------



## addictedtolvs

i got nordies to PM classic tall grey uggs for 147 for in store pick up!!!!!


----------



## bagachondriac

*Introducing 20% off our already low prices!!!*
*20% Off ALL purchases $75.00 or more*
*Coupon Code: 20*

*This is an email exclusive offer*


*https://www.taylorshoes.com/m-71-ugg-australia.aspx*​ 
*Not much of a selection, however I tried the code on UGG boots and it worked!*​


----------



## nraistlin

Anybody knows a sale on Jillian model? TIA


----------



## PinkLady85

Any deals on the Dakota moccasin in chestnut or sand? Thanks!


----------



## purselover30

fruits0101 said:


> Yeah, I pm'd Nordi with several different websites. I was also lucky enough to get a pair of classic chocolate short for $58.90 as well. Definitely worth to be stay up late or wake up really early in the morning to pm with Nordi cuz usually sale items becomes unavailable in the morning!


 what websites...?? I would love to have the short ones.


----------



## fruits0101

purselover30 said:


> what websites...?? I would love to have the short ones.



I pm'd Nordi from Bloomingdale when they had the sale 3 weeks ago. It's all gone now! =(


----------



## fruits0101

YeZi1127 said:


> I don't really need another pair of Ugg since I have 3 pairs already but I throw away my black classic short ones when I got a hole in it. I do want to get another pair in black since it is the basic color that goes with everything, but since I don't need it like RIGHT NOW, i figure i'll get it whenever there's a sale.
> 
> Anybody can give me a suggestion whether $120 for a pair of Bailey short is a good deal or not? no tax and shipping.



mountainhighoutfitters now have women's Bailey short on sale for $89.97 and it's nice that they have chocolate, chestnut, and gray to choose from. Get it now before they are gone!!


----------



## novosibirsk

thank you very much! Got Nordstrom to pricematch Bailey for myself and Hartsville for DH, both under $200 - what a deal!


----------



## BellestChele

fruits0101 said:


> mountainhighoutfitters now have women's Bailey short on sale for $89.97 and it's nice that they have chocolate, chestnut, and gray to choose from. Get it now before they are gone!!



Thank you for posting this!! I've been looking for a pair of short gray Baileys on sale for a month, at least! I'm so happy to get them. I PM'd with Nordies and got free shipping! Woot!


----------



## munkeebag81

yay! thanks for posting.  i was able to PM with Nordstrom the Kensington!!!


----------



## motofanka

munkeebag81 said:


> yay! thanks for posting.  i was able to PM with Nordstrom the Kensington!!!



Do they PM if the other site has the boots only in 1 size?


----------



## munkeebag81

Yep. Well... it depends on the rep you get but for the most part they will. They just wont' PM on a different color.



motofanka said:


> Do they PM if the other site has the boots only in 1 size?


----------



## YeZi1127

fruits0101 said:


> mountainhighoutfitters now have women's Bailey short on sale for $89.97 and it's nice that they have chocolate, chestnut, and gray to choose from. Get it now before they are gone!!



how come i don't see it =[
but i want it in black anyways


----------



## affini

YeZi1127 said:


> how come i don't see it =[
> but i want it in black anyways


Sold out


----------



## digitalgurl

fruits0101 said:


> I pm'd Nordi from Bloomingdale when they had the sale 3 weeks ago. It's all gone now! =(


 
OMG! how could i have missed that .... just got my uggs short chestnut from saks for $99 ...


----------



## digitalgurl

Baileys for $96 at 6pm

http://www.6pm.com/product/7655208/color/156053


----------



## affini

digitalgurl said:


> Baileys for $96 at 6pm
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/product/7655208/color/156053


that link is for the Delaine?????
*
*


----------



## wish4me7317

The Classic Tall Boot for Youth in Blackberry Wine is available at neimans for $63 in a size 2. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D601%2B4294966821%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## fabulousityx

Lord & Taylor has the scuffette for 59.99 plus an additional 20% off. Only a few sizes left in sand, though.


----------



## tstrotheide

Nordstrom matched 6pm and shipped out my Short Classic today for $83


----------



## Classics

tstrotheide said:


> Nordstrom matched 6pm and shipped out my Short Classic today for $83



Do you have the 6pm link?


----------



## affini

fabulousityx said:


> Lord & Taylor has the scuffette for 59.99 plus an additional 20% off. Only a few sizes left in sand, though.


20% excludes ugg.


----------



## tstrotheide

Classics said:


> Do you have the 6pm link?



http://www.6pm.com/ugg-classic-short-spiced-coral

it's $96 but they have a 15% promo code 6pmEMlove so i told the sale rep i chatted with the price is 81.60 with the coupon. I guess he misunderstood me thinking that was before 15% off so he gave me another 15% off so my total was $83 something shipped!!!


----------



## katlun

Garnett Hill deal of the day, children's Ugg

pink only, $72

http://www.garnethill.com/ugg-26-23...zes-6-3/sale-clearance/sale-of-the-day/199925


----------



## princessphi

^ THANK YOU FOR THE POST! 

I price matched with Nordstrom and got free shipping as well! I asked for in-store pickup and the rep just offered to waive the shipping free for me so it was $72 shipped! 

Thank you! I always wanted pink uggs!


----------



## katlun

^glad to help, hope you enjoy them


----------



## Stylish88

Oooh the deal for the pink uggs is so mouth watering ! too bad winter is totally over around here ='(


----------



## ExtasyPunq

Deep atlantic tall bailey buttons back up at bloomies for $108, size 6 only  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483349&CategoryID=4843


----------



## skyqueen

Snow River...15% off
code: george


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Thank you to the the tpf member who posted this deal: $83.99 for kid's bailey button triplet from mountain high outfitters!

http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Kid's+Bailey+Button+Triplet.html

Nordstrom price matched the boots for me. I wear a size 6 in big kids, so this worked perfectly for me. The discount was 40% off the Nordstrom price.


----------



## bagachondriac

*Dillard's .......Today for cardholders only ...add'l 40% off select UGG styles. Starting tomorrow, anyone can get the discount. 

http://www.dillards.com/endeca/Ende...=301&catalogId=810&N=1642043+2010840&rr=false*


----------



## ExtasyPunq

ugg original sundance at orvis for $114 in black or chestnut http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=3C5C


----------



## princessphi

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Thank you to the the tpf member who posted this deal: $83.99 for kid's bailey button triplet from mountain high outfitters!
> 
> http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Kid's+Bailey+Button+Triplet.html
> 
> Nordstrom price matched the boots for me. I wear a size 6 in big kids, so this worked perfectly for me. The discount was 40% off the Nordstrom price.



You're so lucky! I saw the deal and purchased on the site (Nordstrom didn't have color/size I wanted) and when it arrived, I got two left boots instead of a normal pair. I was so upset. They didn't even have any in stock too when I called and asked for another pair to be sent. When I returned it (and got my refund) they even put the pair back in stock and said it was available on the website. I hope no one purchased the sand size 3 because they will be receiving two left boots!


----------



## wis3ly

ExtasyPunq said:


> ugg original sundance at orvis for $114 in black or chestnut http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=3C5C



Any deals on Sundance II?!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*I'm so sorry that happened to you. Nordies allowed me to order two pairs (the black which was not even in stock in my size 3 as well as the cognac in size 3, which was not on mountain high's website). Maybe you should try your luck and call Nordies and see if they will do a price match. It's worth a try.*



princessphi said:


> You're so lucky! I saw the deal and purchased on the site (Nordstrom didn't have color/size I wanted) and when it arrived, I got two left boots instead of a normal pair. I was so upset. They didn't even have any in stock too when I called and asked for another pair to be sent. When I returned it (and got my refund) they even put the pair back in stock and said it was available on the website. I hope no one purchased the sand size 3 because they will be receiving two left boots!


----------



## shootingst8r

princessphi said:


> You're so lucky! I saw the deal and purchased on the site (Nordstrom didn't have color/size I wanted) and when it arrived, I got two left boots instead of a normal pair. I was so upset. They didn't even have any in stock too when I called and asked for another pair to be sent. When I returned it (and got my refund) they even put the pair back in stock and said it was available on the website. I hope no one purchased the sand size 3 because they will be receiving two left boots!



I just PM the Black boots! Yeah!! I got it for $83.99!


----------



## hsiaolin

10% off if spending over $100 with code "couponcabin"
http://islandsurf.com/islandsurf/page/home/dbsid/4cbd5c2c2e49979f012e58f950a31a14.html
I just purchased one pair of UGG.


----------



## princessphi

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *I'm so sorry that happened to you. Nordies allowed me to order two pairs (the black which was not even in stock in my size 3 as well as the cognac in size 3, which was not on mountain high's website). Maybe you should try your luck and call Nordies and see if they will do a price match. It's worth a try.*



I just did live chat with Nordstrom. I asked for a price match for the boot in chestnut since sand isn't available at Nordstrom. Sadly, the rep (Janice) didn't allow me to price match the chestnut color since it wasn't on sale at Mountain High Outfitters. Poop. Too bad I already have black UGGs  Thanks for your encouragement! Have fun with yours


----------



## kmks

Thanks I was able to PM the Triple Button in black.  Its back ordered until 3/8.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Both the chestnut and black are backordered until 3/8 for me as well.

*princessphi - try calling Nordstrom's customer service; it's worth another shot. You may get lucky.*


----------



## cgui

WOW... Nordstrom live chat is taking forever. I watched the prices drop on Mountain High Outfitters. The women's (not kids) bailey triple dropped to 72, and the classic short to 56. By the time the live chat person got to checking it (I was disconnected once from bad internet connection), the prices jumped again.

_"Ingrid D:   Thank you for your patience! I am sorry for your wait! I would be happy  to place your order now for the UGG® Australia 'Classic Short' Boot  (Women)! I am showing that our price is $139.95 and you found it on sale  for $55.98 on Mountain High Outfitters for a discount of $83.97!"_

I was SO close!!!   And I'd keep an eye on that site ladies!!


----------



## dreamer637

cgui said:


> WOW... Nordstrom live chat is taking forever. I watched the prices drop on Mountain High Outfitters. The women's (not kids) bailey triple dropped to 72, and the classic short to 56. By the time the live chat person got to checking it (I was disconnected once from bad internet connection), the prices jumped again.
> 
> _"Ingrid D: Thank you for your patience! I am sorry for your wait! I would be happy to place your order now for the UGG® Australia 'Classic Short' Boot (Women)! I am showing that our price is $139.95 and you found it on sale for $55.98 on Mountain High Outfitters for a discount of $83.97!"_
> 
> I was SO close!!!  And I'd keep an eye on that site ladies!!


 

when were the classic shorts $56?!! Was it all colors?


----------



## couture diva

i just tried to do the price match through live chat for the current price of 89.97 on the baileys and they would not do it because it is out of stock


----------



## HHPmom

check out mountainoutfitters's outlet

http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Categories/Clearance+Footwear.html


short classic: chocolate and grey $83.97 http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Classic+Short.html

tall classic: black, chestnut and grey $107.97 http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Products/Women's+Classic+Tall.html

Chatting w/ Nordie, they are adjusting the price I bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## epeline

oh man! that is a really good deal! but nordstrom doesnt ship UGG to Aus. anyone knows US sites that ship UGG to Aus? The price here is just staggering, its 300bux for the classic tall. TT


----------



## Swanky

And again:



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay, ladies, PLEASE keep this thread on track.
> This is not a Nordstom PM thread.
> People actually subscribe to threads, therefore they get an e-mail when there's new posts added.
> People check this thread for actual DEALS, not conversations about who got a PM, who didn't, why not, what Nords policy is, etc. . .
> 
> This is not a "how do these Uggs fit?" thread either, that's for the Glass Slipper Forum
> 
> This is an AMAZING thread, let's keep it that way.
> 
> If you want to discuss Nords PM policy visit the existing thread in General Shopping.
> 
> I will likely delete off topic chatter following this.
> 
> We've been reminding the folks in this thread for a long time, we need you to listen
> 
> THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## RJENT

Dillard's.com has tall classic uggs for $81  just until tomorrow


----------



## RJENT

Update for Dillard's.com the only color for that price is wysteria.


----------



## anibelle

bloomies has a bunch of kids uggs on sale, including classic short, tall, baileys and cardys. most sizes are limited but maybe someone will have luck doing a nordies live chat

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...tralia&Size=NOSELECTION&PageID=59297020325758


----------



## anibelle

woops, sorry the link isn't working-- try a search under their 20-40% fashionable fundraiser under kids


----------



## ExtasyPunq

Short Kimono Bailey buttons in kiwi on 6pm in all sizes $112 http://www.6pm.com/ugg-bailey-button-kimono-flower-kiwi


----------



## acura477

Thanks!!! I was able to PM the Triple Button in black with Nordstrom!


----------



## merekat703

Anywhere else that has womans baileys on sale?


----------



## affini

Jimmy Choo uggs have dropped again on Nordstrom and Saks (60% off some styles).


----------



## kiki119

affini said:


> Jimmy Choo uggs have dropped again on Nordstrom and Saks (60% off some styles).


 

thanks! I caved and bought a pair


----------



## jmcadon

^^^bought my second pair!!!


----------



## affini

kiki119 said:


> thanks! I caved and bought a pair


and I rebought the kaia because I paid $350 and hadn't even worn them


----------



## affini

uggaustralia.com also has the jimmy choo's onsale except the mandah


----------



## juicy couture jen

affini said:


> and I rebought the kaia because I paid $350 and hadn't even worn them



I got them to price match, otherwise I would have returned them! lol.


----------



## affini

juicy couture jen said:


> I got them to price match, otherwise I would have returned them! lol.


well, I had actually sent off the Kaia's yesterday to return because I used my online credit for part, and couldn't justify the extra money. Then I saw them marked down more today and decided to rebuy because it wasn't much out of pocket for me with the credit. I guess I was meant to have them afterall LOL


----------



## juicy couture jen

affini said:


> well, I had actually sent off the Kaia's yesterday to return because I used my online credit for part, and couldn't justify the extra money. Then I saw them marked down more today and decided to rebuy because it wasn't much out of pocket for me with the credit. I guess I was meant to have them afterall LOL



Me too! I was hemming and hawing about keeping it, but 60% off sealed the deal for me. I just wore them out today and they are lovely.  Sturdier than the traditional Uggs I believe. 

Congrats!! LOL!


----------



## jmcadon

juicy couture jen said:


> Me too! I was hemming and hawing about keeping it, but 60% off sealed the deal for me. I just wore them out today and they are lovely. Sturdier than the traditional Uggs I believe.
> 
> Congrats!! LOL!


 Can you post a modeling pic in the Choo forum?  I would love to see these on.  I have the Sora's in chocolate and they are more well made than the regular Uggs. Thicker sheepskin and the trim is suede, not the grosgrain ribbon...don't know if that justifies the higher price, but hey...they are Jimmy Choo Uggs


----------



## juicy couture jen

jmcadon said:


> Can you post a modeling pic in the Choo forum?  I would love to see these on.  I have the Sora's in chocolate and they are more well made than the regular Uggs. Thicker sheepskin and the trim is suede, not the grosgrain ribbon...don't know if that justifies the higher price, but hey...they are Jimmy Choo Uggs



I think they do! It does seem like they used higher quality material in this line.  I uploaded a pic onto the JC UGG thread. Hope it helps.


----------



## Melissa Ann

affini said:


> Jimmy Choo uggs have dropped again on Nordstrom and Saks (60% off some styles).



Jimmychoo.com too!


----------



## ExtasyPunq

6pm.com added some new uggs like short bailey buttons in orchid bloom and dusty thistle for $105 and short bailey button kimono in baby pink and cloud grey for $112 and classic cardy in chocolate/gold and cream/gold for $84.


----------



## rocksee3

ExtasyPunq said:


> 6pm.com added some new uggs like short bailey buttons in orchid bloom and dusty thistle for $105 and short bailey button kimono in baby pink and cloud grey for $112 and classic cardy in chocolate/gold and cream/gold for $84.


 
Thanks for the heads up! Now I just can't decide between the orchid or cloud grey....


----------



## nay.nay01

acura477 said:


> Thanks!!! I was able to PM the Triple Button in black with Nordstrom!


 
Me too! Thanks from mountain high outfitters


----------



## wis3ly

I might be too paranoid but about 2 weeks ago I wanted to PM a pair of Sundance II w/ Nordstrom but they didn't have my size. This weekend when I checked again they had it! (I'm assuming someone returned it). So of course I immediately PM'ed and should receive it by the end of this week. Is there a possibility something might be wrong with the shoes or even worse someone returned a fake? I've never encountered a situation where my size randomly popped up, and it's not like Nordstrom is re-stocking since it's almost spring and they had only 4 sizes left when I ordered.....

URGH and now Nordstrom has free shipping on ALL shoe orders!! I had to pay $8 shipping!


----------



## Melissa Ann

Im sure the shoes are fine.  Don't be paranoid.  This board makes people too paranoid.  Besides, Nordies takes it back easily.

As for the free shipping now, those are the breaks of not being able to wait for your size to still be on sale or in stock.  Think of it this way, perhaps they would not free ship a PM item anyway?  Maybe that will make you feel better?


----------



## bethtx_2000

10% plus free shipping off of all UGG's at Overland Sheepskin Co.  Coupon code TENUGG at checkout.


----------



## NewbieFashion

These deals are awesome !!...I got mine for <100 USD...thanks purse forum


----------



## tanya t

:bump:
any new deals????


----------



## shoppingspree

outlet price
classic shorts are $99 in sand and aqua sea
bailey buttons are 109 in aqua sea, jester red, blackberry wine and blue
there are also classic tall in sand around $125, and bailey button triplet but don't remember colors and prices.


----------



## princessphi

6pm.com currently has good prices for UGGs! Good deals are mostly for kids.

Bailey Button Kids in red = $50
Classic Short Kids in brown and sand = $88
Classic Tall Kids in blackberry wine and raspberry rose = $63
Sunsparkle Chesnut Kids = $68! 

Currently lots of sizes left! There's currently $5 shipping too.

Such good deals. Too bad I already have 5 pairs (2 of which are still new T_T)


----------



## specme

wis3ly said:


> I might be too paranoid but about 2 weeks ago I wanted to PM a pair of Sundance II w/ Nordstrom but they didn't have my size. This weekend when I checked again they had it! (I'm assuming someone returned it). So of course I immediately PM'ed and should receive it by the end of this week. Is there a possibility something might be wrong with the shoes or even worse someone returned a fake? I've never encountered a situation where my size randomly popped up, and it's not like Nordstrom is re-stocking since it's almost spring and they had only 4 sizes left when I ordered.....
> 
> URGH and now Nordstrom has free shipping on ALL shoe orders!! I had to pay $8 shipping!


@ wis3ly
My Nordstrom where I shop in Houston got restocked with uggs about 10 days ago.
I needed a pair for a gift and they were out ( I checked online for my store) and then when I checked back online a few days later,they had them.
When I got there and saw my fav SA , he said they got restocked.


----------



## merekat703

princessphi said:


> 6pm.com currently has good prices for UGGs! Good deals are mostly for kids.
> 
> Bailey Button Kids in red = $50
> Classic Short Kids in brown and sand = $88
> Classic Tall Kids in blackberry wine and raspberry rose = $63
> Sunsparkle Chesnut Kids = $68!
> 
> Currently lots of sizes left! There's currently $5 shipping too.
> 
> Such good deals. Too bad I already have 5 pairs (2 of which are still new T_T)


 Thanks. I wish the womens baileys would go more on sale


----------



## wis3ly

specme said:


> @ wis3ly
> My Nordstrom where I shop in Houston got restocked with uggs about 10 days ago.
> I needed a pair for a gift and they were out ( I checked online for my store) and then when I checked back online a few days later,they had them.
> When I got there and saw my fav SA , he said they got restocked.



Problem is according to the online representative Nordstrom stores don't have Sundance II, they are online exclusive. Anyways I got the boots and they seem authentic w/o any problems..I can't really tell a counterfeit anyways. The box was a little bit scratched though..


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Hi all, are there any new Ugg deals by chance?*


----------



## katlun

Garnett Hill deal of the day is Uggs

http://www.garnethill.com/ugg-26-23...on-boots/sale-clearance/sale-of-the-day/14223


----------



## Expy00

Ugg Rylan slipper/sneaker for only $40 at NM web site:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D17877%26N%3D4294966733%26st%3Ds


It might be worth a try to see if Nordstrom can do a price match on these.


----------



## liz 1

Can anyone help.  My daughter wants a pair of the Bailey Button Boots for easter.  Any deals out there.  I can get her kids size or womens if I had to.


----------



## wish4me7317

liz 1 said:


> Can anyone help.  My daughter wants a pair of the Bailey Button Boots for easter.  Any deals out there.  I can get her kids size or womens if I had to.



Bloomingdales has the women bailey button in crushed violet and evergreen on sale on their website for $120.


----------



## jojon21

6pm has the Dakota in Dusty Thistle for $70 + shipping!

http://www.6pm.com/product/7578704/color/263799


----------



## liz 1

thanks jojon and wish4me.  Now I think she wants the cableknit.  ugh  i will check the two sites you gave me.   Kids!!  haha


----------



## kristag0619

Elsey boot in 11 & 12, 60% off (only $120!)


----------



## shilly

_*off topic - please visit our shoe forum*_


----------



## liz 1

Hey EVeryone, I just ordered my daughter the knit Uggs in pink and gray stripe for $54 on 6pm.com.  They are kids sizes but I know some of us can fit into the kids sizes.  They also had gray/cream and black/gray.


----------



## LuckyJecci

i got red short bailey for $65 at 6pm.com! it seems like they update their inventory around midnight so check it out then to see if there are new ones on sale!


----------



## shilly

shilly said:


> _*off topic - please visit our shoe forum*_


 

where is the shoe forum section
can you send me the link please

tia


----------



## ILuvShopping

shilly said:


> where is the shoe forum section
> can you send me the link please
> 
> tia


here you go!
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/


----------



## cgui

6pm.com

Ultra Short - $108 to $126, depending on color link
Ultra Tall - $157.50 link


----------



## emmashowtee

Got a UGG cardy fringe color berry for $49 at tillys.com.  They only have it in size 7.  Tillys is having an extra 30% off of their clearance shoes.


----------



## shoppingspree

http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg_may_2011_special.shtml
some classic styles for 40%off


----------



## Muslickz

The ultra short for Men is a Great deal!!

Picked me up a pair!

-M


----------



## justmeeh81

Ugg Delaine Womens Boots 69.98

http://www.tillys.com/tillys/variants.aspx?prod=167230464&ctlg=020_Girls&cid=1085&source=8&size=&s=

Ugg Cardy II Girls Boots 69.98

http://www.tillys.com/tillys/varian...Kids&cid=1150&size=&nav=brand&bid=50&source=3

FREE SHIPPING on orders over $99.00


----------



## kristag0619

There are a bunch of UGG styles on sale here for 30% off including the bailey button boot (brown and lilac) and classic short (chestnut and light grey/gold logo).


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

bump!
any new ugg deals?


----------



## nikkisha

Bloomingdales.com has a few on sale right now


----------



## mrsswns

Jimmy Choo is having a sale online. 
They have a bunch of the Jimmy Choo/Ugg collaboration boots on sale. 
I picked up the zebra studded ones up for $200.


----------



## suemb

Jildor is having their summer sale.  A few Uggs on sale...
http://www.jildorshoes.com/clearance.cfm/ugg-australia-women-s/


----------



## AbbytheBT

At Arthur Beren:

The Bailey with Bomber Leather for $85:
http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-bailey-button-boot/p/UG0001_BRN_SD/

Bailey in Wisteria suede for $75:
http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-bailey-button-boot/p/UG0001_LIL_SD/

Bailey in Classic Short with Light Grey logo for $80:
http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-classic-short-boot/p/UG0012_GRY_SD/


----------



## meandmyhandbag

AbbytheBT said:


> At Arthur Beren:
> 
> The Bailey with Bomber Leather for $85:
> http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-bailey-button-boot/p/UG0001_BRN_SD/
> 
> Bailey in Wisteria suede for $75:
> http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-bailey-button-boot/p/UG0001_LIL_SD/
> 
> Bailey in Classic Short with Light Grey logo for $80:
> http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-classic-short-boot/p/UG0012_GRY_SD/


 
Thank You!  I made an impulse buy, the grey logo.


----------



## kristag0619

Thanks Abbey! AB is one of my favorite stores (the store in Union Square SF is really nice) and I ended up getting the Bailey...I didn't even see them when I first glanced at the sale page.


----------



## bagachondriac

*20%-60% Off All UGG Through July 4th....*

*http://www.overland.com/*


----------



## PurseMints

Check out the Nordstrom Anniversary sale! They have a couple of them on sale, although none of the classic designs...


----------



## alicepalace

I used the Bloomie's SURVEY code to take $50 off of a pair of kids classics. I paid $76 shipped which is close to 40% off!


----------



## bagachondriac

*UGG clearance sale....

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-ugg.html*


----------



## LifeInProgress

AbbytheBT said:


> At Arthur Beren:
> 
> The Bailey with Bomber Leather for $85:
> http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-bailey-button-boot/p/UG0001_BRN_SD/
> 
> Bailey in Wisteria suede for $75:
> http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-bailey-button-boot/p/UG0001_LIL_SD/
> 
> Bailey in Classic Short with Light Grey logo for $80:
> http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-classic-short-boot/p/UG0012_GRY_SD/



AHHHHHHH!!! Thank you so much! I love you to death! I just got the Roseberry Boot for $91! I'm so ready for the Canadian winter now!


----------



## burberryguy:)

http://www.tobi.com/product/26934-uggs-dakota-sheepskin-moccasin-slippers?aff=cj

Here's UGG Dakota on sale for $70 ! Better than paying $100.....I bet Nordstrom will price match because the website is an authorized Ugg Australia online retailer. Ok happy shopping!!!


----------



## skooter

Has anyone seen the plain mini uggs on sale?  All I have found are the kimono prints..


----------



## joni80

dillards.com has some Uggs on the sale and clearance section. If you use your Dillards card, you get 40% off the sale items on Wednesday 7/27. Additional 40% off applies to non-Dillards cardholder from Thursday to Saturday. 
For  most Ugg items that are on sale, the discount after 40% off is about 50% off!


----------



## chuast

sorry, not sure!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Berk's shoes
20% off Ugg boots and shoes
Code: *UGG*
 20% off your new items! Use the coupon as many times as you like! Offer expires midnight Wednesday, August 3rd.


----------



## digby723

^Thanks!


----------



## asbb

Nordstrom Rack had the talls for $129 and short colors for $69.


----------



## mrsswns

asbb said:


> Nordstrom Rack had the talls for $129 and short colors for $69.


 
Which Nordstrom Rack?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I ended up getting two cardys for $69 each at the outlets at woodbury.


----------



## Suzzeee

Just saw a bunch of Uggs at my TJ Maxx - they had the cuffed ones with the button on the side in pink and in purple, a taller style in a dark green and I think an ivory colored style as well.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Wow!  Uggs at TJM!  Thanks so much for posting this information! *


----------



## bagachondriac

*It's time for our UGG Private Pre-Season Sale. WhatSheBuys customers save 15% on all UGG boot styles for her, for him, for child. This includes new fashions for fall that have just arrived! Early sales show that the UGG Classic Sparkles Boot will be a hot seller. My favorite boots are the new over the knee styles, but they won't arrive until October 1 (see them at the bottom of this email).  

For this Private Sale, please use your one-time coupon code xxxxxxxxx by August 31. Sorry, a limit of two for each color/size applies. This savings is not retroactive to prior purchases and does not apply to styles already on clearance. *

*If anyone is interested in using my code, just message me with your email address!*


----------



## bagachondriac

*My code is no longer available as I just gave it to a fellow tPFer! *


----------



## jfzmwz

anyone checked out the ugg store at the outlets? what's the discount like?


----------



## MsFrizzle

The outlet at Tanger in Riverhead had good deals: I got a pair with pockets on the sides for $90. They had the argyle looking sweater ones for $100 I think and Cardys in lots of different colors, no black or brown though. They also had regular boots around $100 off.


----------



## pink_bai2bi

Has anyone seen any good Ugg deals lately?

I'm hoping to stock up before the fall/winter season hits... specifically on the tall Baileys.

TIA~


----------



## thatscute

^bump on that. anyone know of any new deals?


----------



## YeZi1127

want some short Baileys


----------



## BellestChele

YeZi1127 said:


> want some short Baileys



Are they on sale somewhere? I would be interested!


----------



## aoiamayu

on victoria's secrets, 15$ off of 100$


----------



## monkeyr159

aoiamayu said:


> on victoria's secrets, 15$ off of 100$


  unfortunately that offer doesn't apply to anything from the Ugg brand.


----------



## CoutureGirly

HEY LADIES! CitySports.com has 25% off and works on Uggs!  Enter in code BKSEPT25. They are an authorized Ugg reseller


----------



## whitepearl86

jimmy choo uggs are $199 right now on the actual jimmy choo website

http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/us/collections/ugg/icat/uggus/


----------



## mamiix3

UGG® Australia "Bailey" Button Bomber Boots 

Size 9 for $85

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...inkshareID=BolFSqx4S4U-a52UZMYuO_AptQO6p7rxcw


----------



## YeZi1127

CoutureGirly said:


> HEY LADIES! CitySports.com has 25% off and works on Uggs!  Enter in code BKSEPT25. They are an authorized Ugg reseller



Bailey button short is org $150, after discount+tax and shipping it still came out to $130, I know it's not the best deal out there. Should I get it?


----------



## Fouler4488

CoutureGirly said:


> HEY LADIES! CitySports.com has 25% off and works on Uggs!  Enter in code BKSEPT25. They are an authorized Ugg reseller




Thanks so much! citysports.com have the sand classic short on sale for $105 and can be combined with the discount.

I price matched at Nordstrom and got the chestnut classic short for $75.75!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Fouler4488 said:


> Thanks so much! citysports.com have the sand classic short on sale for $105 and can be combined with the discount.
> 
> I price matched at Nordstrom and got the chestnut classic short for $75.75!!!



I did the same for the baileys!!!


----------



## BellestChele

crazzee_shopper said:


> I did the same for the baileys!!!



Congrats!! Are the Baileys on sale on the city sports website? I didn't see them.


----------



## CoutureGirly

Fouler4488 said:


> Thanks so much! citysports.com have the sand classic short on sale for $105 and can be combined with the discount.
> 
> I price matched at Nordstrom and got the chestnut classic short for $75.75!!!



 what a wonderful deal! I know the code said non sale items but it stacks anyways


----------



## crazzee_shopper

BellestChele said:


> Congrats!! Are the Baileys on sale on the city sports website? I didn't see them.



Nah but I'm not going to complain at getting it for $125ish. I like nordies return policy so the price match was a big incentive.


----------



## candicandle

Fouler4488 said:


> Thanks so much! citysports.com have the sand classic short on sale for $105 and can be combined with the discount.
> 
> I price matched at Nordstrom and got the chestnut classic short for $75.75!!!


Hi,  I found the $105 pair on the citysports website and used the BKSEPT25 code and my total is 78.75.  I was going to do a pm as you did but I was wondering if you used another code as well to bring the price lower.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## amoyjing

> Thanks so much! citysports.com have the sand classic short on sale for $105 and can be combined with the discount.
> 
> I price matched at Nordstrom and got the chestnut classic short for $75.75!!!



i tried to pm with Nordstrom but was told that they only pm color sand and the sale price without promotion code......i asked 3 sa and get the same answer...


----------



## Fouler4488

candicandle said:


> Hi,  I found the $105 pair on the citysports website and used the BKSEPT25 code and my total is 78.75.  I was going to do a pm as you did but I was wondering if you used another code as well to bring the price lower.  Thanks in advance!




Nope, just the BKSEPT25. But it was still an awesome deal, I thought!


----------



## myu3160

Nordies said they will not price match a color that isn't offered from a competitor. BOO!! =[


----------



## Fouler4488

amoyjing said:


> i tried to pm with Nordstrom but was told that they only pm color sand and the sale price without promotion code......i asked 3 sa and get the same answer...



  I am sorry. I think I just got lucky with the SA I was talking too. She had already written the order up before she double checked the colors and allowed me to continue with the order.


----------



## candicandle

Fouler4488 said:


> Nope, just the BKSEPT25. But it was still an awesome deal, I thought!


Thanks for replying!


----------



## myu3160

Just tried with another rep. No go!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

you called the 800 number on this page? http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/pricing-policy


----------



## myu3160

No i've been speaking with live chat. This will be my 3rd time.


----------



## amoyjing

Fouler4488 said:


> I am sorry. I think I just got lucky with the SA I was talking too. She had already written the order up before she double checked the colors and allowed me to continue with the order.



 The SA said they have a stick policy when it comes to UGG's.....thank you anyway


----------



## candicandle

amoyjing said:


> i tried to pm with Nordstrom but was told that they only pm color sand and the sale price without promotion code......i asked 3 sa and get the same answer...


I was told the same thing


----------



## queeniegirl

6pm.com has the tall Kimonos for $160.  All shipping is $6.95.  I got mine for a total of $166.95 yesterday.


----------



## Talinder

queeniegirl said:


> 6pm.com has the tall Kimonos for $160.  All shipping is $6.95.  I got mine for a total of $166.95 yesterday.


Bloomies has Bailey Kimono in Kiwi for $84

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=517264&CategoryID=4843


----------



## tr1sha00

Hey ladies, is $90.00 bailey uggs for a 4 years old niece a good price???? I saw this on bloomie website, and wondering if uggs ever go on sale for baby..?? should i go for it or should i wait for a sale?? Thanks for your input & suggestion!


----------



## tln

tr1sha00 said:


> Hey ladies, is $90.00 bailey uggs for a 4 years old niece a good price???? I saw this on bloomie website, and wondering if uggs ever go on sale for baby..?? should i go for it or should i wait for a sale?? Thanks for your input & suggestion!



I got a youth size last season for $65, and I know that some people got them cheaper.  I'd wait.


----------



## nikki2229

I placed my order from city sports and received it the next day. Thank you.

The code works for sale items and regular priced items.


----------



## pink_bai2bi

I received this in my inbox this morning:

View today's deal from EverSave (similar to Groupon or Living Social).

Today's Save: $25 for $50 worth of UGG footwear and sheepskin apparel from Overland.com - plus free shipping.

Stock up ladies! 

http://eversave.com/share/2qLA


----------



## krasata20

Konasports.com has 15% off of Uggs while supplies last.


----------



## eyegirl2k7

^^Does Eversave just have regional deals?  Because I can't see that UGG One.


----------



## bkp0

just bought the UGG® Australia 'Coquette' Slipper from Nordy (PM from city sports) for $72. Is that a good deal? Thanks


----------



## Shanekaq

Went to a marshalls near me ( Houston tx) and they had the pink and blue uggs for $99 small sizes only though. Just wanted everyone to be on the lookout


----------



## lizgirl17

i like all of these but i want to know what you think and is there a better price anywhere ?


----------



## cgui

i've seen the perforated at marshalls for 99 recently


----------



## bagLoVera

I'm pretty sure I missed out...but does anyone know if I can still get the women's leopard Uggs anywhere? I'm a size 5. TIA!!


----------



## bagLoVera

Okay I found them at wayuggs.com has anyone ever dealt with them before? I'm just not sure if their an authorized Uggs dealer.


----------



## lizgirl17

i heard if any site has the word uggs in it it means their fake


----------



## raclark22

bagLoVera said:


> Okay I found them at wayuggs.com has anyone ever dealt with them before? I'm just not sure if their an authorized Uggs dealer.



Ugg lists their authorized online retailers on their site.  

Here's the link: http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores

This store is not on the list, so they're probably fakes.


----------



## bagLoVera

raclark22 said:


> Ugg lists their authorized online retailers on their site.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores
> 
> This store is not on the list, so they're probably fakes.



Thank you so much for the link!! I'll keep looking


----------



## reg1na

6pm.com has a lot of them on sale.


----------



## YeZi1127

need deals on Bailey shorts plz


----------



## Eviekins

Also need a deal !! Want to order some brown uggs


----------



## Gvamty

I saw a couple of Bailey shorts at Nordstrom Rack for 89$(Pink and Yellow). Also saw the classic tall boot for 99$ in Tan and black. Also saw the Cardy don't remember the price it was either 89$ or 99$


----------



## Eviekins

Boo! Im in Canada! (no nordstrom here!)


----------



## shernia

I also love UGG, in winter, it become my only shoe. haha


----------



## fayela

In China, the price is the US dollar X 11, though the exchange rate is less than 6.5. Shocking!!!


----------



## fayela

However, the fake ones are everywhere in the winter.


----------



## shernia

fayela said:


> In China, the price is the US dollar X 11, though the exchange rate is less than 6.5. Shocking!!!


yes, you are right.


----------



## shernia

fayela said:


> However, the fake ones are everywhere in the winter.


this is inevitable sometimes, but i am not much focus on the issue. i only want to be warm in winter indeed.


----------



## Shanekaq

Gvamty said:


> I saw a couple of Bailey shorts at Nordstrom Rack for 89$(Pink and Yellow). Also saw the classic tall boot for 99$ in Tan and black. Also saw the Cardy don't remember the price it was either 89$ or 99$




Thanks for the post....I scored the pink ones all thanx to you


----------



## Gvamty

Shanekaq said:


> Thanks for the post....I scored the pink ones all thanx to you



Oh nice! Congrats!


----------



## vhsethan

http://www.uggaustralia.com/mens-be..._5485_color=OBS&start=5&cgid=men-boots-casual

I have this style in a size 9 mens, they were $175.  I'm going to return them to Von maur.   PM me if you want me to put them on hold.


----------



## Eviekins

cityspots.com 25% off uggs with code BK25RED

Got nordies to price match, woo! free shipping!


----------



## YeZi1127

Eviekins said:


> cityspots.com 25% off uggs with code BK25RED
> 
> Got nordies to price match, woo! free shipping!



I just got a price matched too! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Eviekins

no prob!

and for everyone else - typo its citysports.com


----------



## mamiix3

Eviekins said:


> cityspots.com 25% off uggs with code BK25RED
> 
> Got nordies to price match, woo! free shipping!




TY!!! I just got PMed too~


----------



## loveyouu

How does Nordies price matching work?  The size I need at citysports is unavailable. Will they still price match it?


----------



## Eviekins

You can always try!!


----------



## eva77520

I know there is a store sale 25% off of all authentic UGG shoes and come with a free cleaning service in toronto.


----------



## joansie

thank you Eviekins!  just got a pair of Ugg mocs for half price in dk brown from 
CitySports.com!


----------



## PursePrincess

This is a great thread. Hopefully there's a sale on Ugg gloves soon!


----------



## mafiji

Thanks so much for letting me in on the citysports.com re. UGGs!! I got brown dakota's for $49.97 (my size exactly). The regular price is $100.00 (cries) ... I found some other great deals on there i.e. Northfaces )


----------



## nikkisha

mafiji said:


> Thanks so much for letting me in on the citysports.com re. UGGs!! I got brown dakota's for $49.97 (my size exactly). The regular price is $100.00 (cries) ... I found some other great deals on there i.e. Northfaces )



If you don't mind, how did you get it for $49? Its showing as $97 with and additional 25% off when i add tit o my cart


----------



## mafiji

nikkisha said:


> If you don't mind, how did you get it for $49? Its showing as $97 with and additional 25% off when i add tit o my cart


The dark brown ones are going for $49 after you hit add to checkout... I was surprised too... it's the light brown ones that remain at $97 ... not sure why... but they only have two sizes left. Hope that helps! Let me know


----------



## wis3ly

mafiji said:


> The dark brown ones are going for $49 after you hit add to checkout... I was surprised too... it's the light brown ones that remain at $97 ... not sure why... but they only have two sizes left. Hope that helps! Let me know



Does the 25% coupon not work on sale items?!

EDIT. Discount only on full price items.


----------



## mafiji

actually you know what... i don't think it works on clearance items. sorry.


----------



## wis3ly

Was just able to PM @ $49! Hurry up if you want these because Nordstrom SA said it might be an error for citysports and they are contacting the CS!


----------



## allycc

Thanks! PMed a pair of Dakotas!


----------



## mafiji

it seemed like an error. i hope not  this find made my day


----------



## Eviekins

Oooh!! What size do I get?!? I'm size 7 in classic short!


----------



## wis3ly

Eviekins said:


> Oooh!! What size do I get?!? I'm size 7 in classic short!



Dakotas run small so I would say sz 8 (like your normal size or half size up).


----------



## mafiji

I wear 7 too for UGGs short, I wear 7 for the Dakotas.


----------



## musicscrip

mafiji said:


> it seemed like an error. i hope not  this find made my day


 
I doubt it. A lot of men styles are $50!!!

I just price matched with Nordstrom and it worked.


----------



## mafiji

musicscrip said:


> I doubt it. A lot of men styles are $50!!!
> 
> I just price matched with Nordstrom and it worked.


yay! stoked esp. at PM'ing success!


----------



## Eviekins

Boo they don't have size 8


----------



## suemb

mafiji said:


> actually you know what... i don't think it works on clearance items. sorry.



However, the clearance (outlet) items are 20% off (with code OUTLET20) if you purchase 2 or more items.  I just bought 2 pairs of the Coquette slippers for $80 (1 for me, 1 for present for sister).  Although I paid $5 shipping, at least no sales tax for me (unlike Nordstrom since in CA).


----------



## CocoaGoddess

Thanks so much for the Citysport code deal! I also got Nordstrom to price match through the online chat! Awesome. I don't have CitySports in my area, so it makes better sense to shop through Nordstrom so I can take them back if I have any issues.


----------



## ilovepear

Eviekins said:


> cityspots.com 25% off uggs with code BK25RED
> 
> Got nordies to price match, woo! free shipping!



Thank you Eviekins! Got nordies to PM mine as well!


----------



## musicscrip

suemb said:


> However, the clearance (outlet) items are 20% off (with code OUTLET20) if you purchase 2 or more items. I just bought 2 pairs of the Coquette slippers for $80 (1 for me, 1 for present for sister). Although I paid $5 shipping, at least no sales tax for me (unlike Nordstrom since in CA).


 
Oh no...I ordered two pairs for $100. I could have gotten them for $80 only


----------



## Swanky

Reminder:



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay, ladies, PLEASE keep this thread on track.
> This is not a Nordstom PM thread.
> People actually subscribe to threads, therefore they get an e-mail when there's new posts added.
> People check this thread for actual DEALS, not conversations about who got a PM, who didn't, why not, what Nords policy is, etc. . .
> 
> This is not a "how do these Uggs fit?" thread either, that's for the Glass Slipper Forum
> This is an AMAZING thread, let's keep it that way.
> 
> If you want to discuss Nords PM policy visit the existing thread in General Shopping.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## shosho811

is the 25% off at citysports.com over... does not work for me


----------



## escstlu

20% off with coupon code: Ugg

http://www.berkshoes.com/


----------



## ExtasyPunq

not that great of a deal but saw ladies kimonos for $112 w/ FS here: http://www.whatshebuys.com/ugg-classic-short-kimono-boot.html


----------



## BellestChele

Bags4Bubbles said:


> FYI -* escstlu*, That website isn't on the UGG's authorized retailer list that someone posted a few pages back... so I don't think I would order from there!



Whatshebuys.com is listed on the authorized online retailer list. They're a known legit seller. 

http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores


----------



## joansie

_off topic_


----------



## wish4me7317

I saw some ugg kimono baileys at Nordstrom Rack earlier in the week but they only had sizes 5 and 5.5.


----------



## devoted7

bump!


----------



## awan0912

Just a quick tip--Victoria's Secret carries Uggs online. With the holiday's coming up VS is a popular gift card, so I figured I'd share that


----------



## tanya t

any new deals out there????? i am looking to purchase the ugg cozy ii slippers....thanks in advance


----------



## m30w

saw enormous mens' size uggs @NR a few days ago ;] don't remember the price, maybe ~$100??

might've seen green kimono w/tall shaft @TJ Maxx w/in last few-several weeks ago, don't remember for how much either, maybe ~$100??

 _& many yrs (~>5?) yrs ago for ~$6x.xx/$70 got a taller dark brown  pr of uggs sz 5 (w/dark brown thread embroidered on the shaft to look  quilted, dunno the style name?) @NR
_


----------



## sedated_xtc

I saw some earlier this week on stylehopper. Not sure which styles are still available, but worht checking out.


----------



## sedated_xtc

Sorry, should've included the link:
http://www.stylehopper.com/sales/ugg-australia


----------



## bluediamond35

wish4me7317 said:


> I saw some ugg kimono baileys at Nordstrom Rack earlier in the week but they only had sizes 5 and 5.5.



Kimono in pink at NR at union square.  Also saw purple perforated baileys. Both are $99. Saw them in size 8 and 9


----------



## Lzamare

bluediamond35 said:


> Kimono in pink at NR at union square.  Also saw purple perforated baileys. Both are $99. Saw them in size 8 and 9



NR Beverly Connection perforated baileys all sizes, cardy in black with gold... Tons, tall purple classic in the floral embossed design


----------



## LariceBoutique

*xxxxx
please review the rules *


----------



## xinatca

any deals for men's ugg?
thanks


----------



## freckleface45

Have you thought about going to Woodbury Common. I was in NY in August with my family and we bought some great stuff in the Ugg outlet at fab prices Just a thought!


----------



## LariceBoutique

*You will not be warned again. *


----------



## Talinder

LariceBoutique said:


> *x please don't quote people when they break our rules. *
> 
> Size 9


I don't think you're allowed to post your own sales links


----------



## Diz

Thanks for all the deals.  My NR in Troy Michigan has the perforated purple Baileys in a couple different sizes for $99.  Does anyone have tips on how you would style/wear this color?  I have always worn more neutral colors.


----------



## Eviekins

25% off one non-sale item at citysports.com with code BK25RED

Expiry date is Oct 29th so order soon!!


----------



## chihiro

i tried BK25RED but doesn't work on uggs


----------



## Eviekins

Weird it worked for me on the tulsarosa UGGS!


----------



## chihiro

do i have to sign in to see the discount or u automatically see the discount on the shopping bag page?


----------



## Eviekins

After you go to checkout and put the code it shows you -$amount in red. 
Try it on another pair of UGGS maybe?


----------



## pink_bai2bi

it's not working on any of the classics or baileys...


----------



## Eviekins

Don't know what to tell you... Call them?
It worked on my tularosa UGGS, try the code on those?


----------



## d3899

It worked on the tularosa UGGS, but not the others I tried! I wonder why?


----------



## Eviekins

Dunno call them?


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I called them and they said that the code wasn't supposed to be valid on UGGs. I was trying to use them on Classic Shorts. They wouldn't honor it over the phone for me either. 

Still looking for a valid discount on Classic Shorts in Chestnut somewhere, but have a feeling I'm probably going to break down and just purchase them at full price soon rather than later. LOL...


----------



## glamorioustasha

Did anyone get their shipment from city sports ?


----------



## Eviekins

Bunch of UGGS on sale at Nordstrom like Bailey button, classic short, kimono etc all 33% off


----------



## specme

Eviekins said:


> Bunch of UGGS on sale at Nordstrom like Bailey button, classic short, kimono etc all 33% off



I was just about to post this !!
I have a pair of kimonos coming to me !!


----------



## Eviekins

Also zappos too has a bunch on sale!


----------



## digby723

Eviekins said:


> Bunch of UGGS on sale at Nordstrom like Bailey button, classic short, kimono etc all 33% off



are they on sale at the store? I don't see them on sale online, unless I'm missing something. TIA!


----------



## musicscrip

digby723 said:


> are they on sale at the store? I don't see them on sale online, unless I'm missing something. TIA!


 
I searched UGG on Nordstrom site and the check off "sale" then I did see a lot of women uggs on sale!


----------



## MccHmom

does anyone know where I can find the bailey button bomber for sale online? thanks!


----------



## digby723

musicscrip said:


> I searched UGG on Nordstrom site and the check off "sale" then I did see a lot of women uggs on sale!



Ah, ok, thanks! I see the purple Bailey's on sale, but not the gray/dark brown. Thanks!


----------



## xinatca

i just got my ugg shoes from citysports.
both of them are for right foot.
what can i do?will they refund me the return shipping fee as well???


----------



## joansie

xinatca ~ i would call them...my order was correct...i think they r legit & will hopefully help u rectify problem since its their fault...same thing happened to my friend at bloomies!


----------



## hba123

Hi.  Can anyone tell me how the Dakota slippers/mocs fit compared to the boots?  My daughter normally wears an 8, wears a 7 in UGG boots.  Thanks.


----------



## musicscrip

hba123 said:


> Hi. Can anyone tell me how the Dakota slippers/mocs fit compared to the boots? My daughter normally wears an 8, wears a 7 in UGG boots. Thanks.


 
I usually wear 8 for other shoes but size 7 for Ugg boots AND Dakota. It's a snug fit and it will strech out to later on so don't get loose fit.


----------



## Muslickz

musicscrip said:


> I usually wear 8 for other shoes but size 7 for Ugg boots AND Dakota. It's a snug fit and it will strech out to later on so don't get loose fit.



Thanks for the tip, I love Uggs.... they happen to be at the top of my Christmas list this year and I totally would have bought my size not thinking about stretching 

-M


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Can anyone PLEASE HELP me with sizing?  If i am a 4.5 women's/ Euro 35, do i need a kid's 4 or women's 5?  TIA!!!


----------



## nikkisha

lilmountaingirl said:


> Can anyone PLEASE HELP me with sizing?  If i am a 4.5 women's/ Euro 35, do i need a kid's 4 or women's 5?  TIA!!!



I'm a 36 and i wear a 4 in kids so you might want to try a 3 in kids. HTH


----------



## m30w

_(don't know if this is the appropriate place to post this?, but) _yesterday @goodwill (inside a locked glass case) i totally scored a seemingly new/unworn sz 7 pair of ashdales in the chive/choclate combo for $29.99!! http://www.zappos.com/ugg-ashdale-chive-chocolate-patent
_(guess some generous person donated them, maybe possibly b/c they couldn't wear nor return them for whatever reason?)_


----------



## lilmountaingirl

nikkisha said:


> I'm a 36 and i wear a 4 in kids so you might want to try a 3 in kids. HTH



Thanks a ton!  You saved me a huge headache.  The 3 is barely too small.  My toes touch the end of the boot and it drives me crazy. So i ordered women's 5 as that seems to be the one in-between the two kids sizes. These itty bitty feet always cost me a premium!  Ugh!


----------



## Swanky

*And again . . . 
*


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay, ladies, PLEASE keep this thread on track.
> This is not a Nordstom PM thread.
> People actually subscribe to threads, therefore they get an e-mail when there's new posts added.
> People check this thread for actual DEALS, not conversations about who got a PM, who didn't, why not, what Nords policy is, etc. . .
> 
> This is not a "how do these Uggs fit?" thread either, that's for the Glass Slipper Forum
> 
> This is an AMAZING thread, let's keep it that way.
> 
> If you want to discuss Nords PM policy visit the existing thread in General Shopping.
> 
> I will likely delete off topic chatter following this.
> 
> We've been reminding the folks in this thread for a long time, we need you to listen
> 
> THANK YOU so much!!!





lilmountaingirl said:


> Can anyone PLEASE HELP me with sizing?  If i am a 4.5 women's/ Euro 35, do i need a kid's 4 or women's 5?  TIA!!!






hba123 said:


> Hi.  Can anyone tell me how the Dakota slippers/mocs fit compared to the boots?  My daughter normally wears an 8, wears a 7 in UGG boots.  Thanks.


----------



## aikan

Shoes.com have a couple of Ugg on sale wit an extra 25%


----------



## Coco_Candi

aikan said:


> Shoes.com have a couple of Ugg on sale wit an extra 25%



Do you have to have a code for the extra 25% off?


----------



## aikan

Coco_Candi said:


> Do you have to have a code for the extra 25% off?


Posted at the top of their page I think it was 25SALE


----------



## Coco_Candi

aikan said:


> Posted at the top of their page I think it was 25SALE



Thanks!


----------



## Eviekins

umm this doesnt work on Uggs!!!


----------



## aikan

Eviekins said:


> umm this doesnt work on Uggs!!!


Got the deal through my points it's only on selected on sale Ugg here's a pic of the deal I got 


Check out these Ugg Kids' Cozy Clogs in Light Sand, originally $55, for $35.06 with code 25SALE. Plus, shipping is free, making this the lowest total price by $24, and the new all-time low. There is no sales tax (except CA, KY, MO, TN). 

Enter code: 25SALE (Extra 25% off Sale Items)


----------



## AbbytheBT

digby723 said:


> Ah, ok, thanks! I see the purple Bailey's on sale, but not the gray/dark brown. Thanks!



Here are the Uggs at Nordies at 33% off including some Baileys:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/ugg-australia/womens-shoes-sale?origin=radio-filter-dropdown


----------



## digby723

AbbytheBT said:


> Here are the Uggs at Nordies at 33% off including some Baileys:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/ugg-australia/womens-shoes-sale?origin=radio-filter-dropdown



Thanks for posting, I wanted a gray/dark brown color though, one of the classics I guess.  Oh well, not a huge deal, I'll survive with my other Uggs, haha!


----------



## wanted_cordova

nvm

coupon:  BRADSHOLIDAY


----------



## Eviekins

wanted_cordova said:


> nvm
> 
> coupon:  BRADSHOLIDAY



what website is this coupon on???


----------



## wanted_cordova

SHOEMETRO but unless I missed it, I didn't see them on the authorized list that's why I deleted it.


----------



## bea8480

20% off at citysports.com

Use code BKNOV20


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

bea8480 said:


> 20% off at citysports.com
> 
> Use code BKNOV20



This code worked on UGGs!!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## mellibelly

Bags4Bubbles said:


> This code worked on UGGs!!  Thank you for posting!



This code didn't work for me. Tried it on classic short uggs and no discount was taken.


----------



## brokenkiss815

mellibelly said:


> This code didn't work for me. Tried it on classic short uggs and no discount was taken.



Yea, It didn't work for me either.  I tried it on the Dakota.


----------



## myu3160

Code doesn't work


----------



## musicscrip

brokenkiss815 said:


> Yea, It didn't work for me either.  I tried it on the Dakota.


 
Wow...the brown Dakota is $95??? It was only $49 a few weeks back and I price matched with Nordstroms. THEN I exchanged it for another colour!!!


----------



## Eviekins

doesnt work on the sundance 11 either


----------



## ehy210

I'm looking for the dakotas too. I haven't been able to find them on sale though


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

mellibelly said:


> This code didn't work for me. Tried it on classic short uggs and no discount was taken.



I was able to use it on the Classic Shorts in Brown just minutes before I posted here (which I believe/hope is the Chestnut color??)... so I wonder if they changed the code to no longer work on UGGs? I tried the last code they put out after it no longer would work on them too. I guess we'll see if my order gets canceled now though.


----------



## Netty_M.

I want some Bailey Button Uggs in chestnut. I'm looking for a good deal =) Has anyone been to there Camarillo Ca outlet lately??


----------



## 1007

20% off - ugg included - at alpineshop.com with code 20ALMOST (ends sunday)

They are on the list and have the Classics, Bailey Button (regular, bomber and tall version) and others. If you search the site for Ugg the results will be split in 2 pages ...I almost missed that there was a 2nd one


----------



## 1007

20% off at citysports.com code SWIMFAN 

I think it works for all UGGs this time! (tested it on the Bailey Button Triplet)


----------



## skyqueen

1007 said:


> 20% off at citysports.com code SWIMFAN
> 
> I think it works for all UGGs this time! (tested it on the Bailey Button Triplet)


Thank you...just got the short Baileys in black. $128. free S/H and no tax. Black is hard to get discounted...all sizes still available.


----------



## Muslickz

ehy210 said:


> I'm looking for the dakotas too. I haven't been able to find them on sale though


 Dakotas are my fav's too,  they are really hard to find on sale talked to a sales girl about them and she said it's rare....  Boo Hoo....  I'll keep looking though

-M


----------



## kalimarie

I tried it on youth classic tall and it didn't work .  Maybe it is select styles only.  Anyone else have trouble.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

1007 said:


> 20% off - ugg included - at alpineshop.com with code 20ALMOST (ends sunday)
> 
> They are on the list and have the Classics, Bailey Button (regular, bomber and tall version) and others. If you search the site for Ugg the results will be split in 2 pages ...I almost missed that there was a 2nd one



Shopbop just did a pricematch for the chestnut classic short. I wasn't familiar with this site, so felt best ordering from them.


----------



## Eviekins

skyqueen said:


> Thank you...just got the short Baileys in black. $128. free S/H and no tax. Black is hard to get discounted...all sizes still available.



How did you get no tax charged?


----------



## Netty_M.

skyqueen said:


> Thank you...just got the short Baileys in black. $128. free S/H and no tax. Black is hard to get discounted...all sizes still available.



Bummer, they don't have chestnut in my size. This is a good deal.


----------



## jennnnn

1007 said:


> 20% off at citysports.com code SWIMFAN
> 
> I think it works for all UGGs this time! (tested it on the Bailey Button Triplet)




The code didn't work for me! But the one for alpinesports.com did, thank you!!


----------



## Eviekins

argh this doesnt make sense! I tried the SWIMFAN code on citysports.com earlier today on Sundance boots and it worked, and now it doesnt work?!?!


----------



## 1007

Eviekins said:


> argh this doesnt make sense! I tried the SWIMFAN code on citysports.com earlier today on Sundance boots and it worked, and now it doesnt work?!?!



I assume it still only works on some of the Ugg boots and strangely this time on others than with the last code.
In the end I don't think they wanted it to work at all since the description of the code says 20% off a non-sale swim item. I wouldn't exactly consider Uggs as a swim item


----------



## skyqueen

Netty_M. said:


> Bummer, they don't have chestnut in my size. This is a good deal.


Don't forget you can go down a size with the Baileys.
GL


----------



## skyqueen

Eviekins said:


> How did you get no tax charged?


We don't have a City Sports in our State.


----------



## skyqueen

Eviekins said:


> argh this doesnt make sense! I tried the SWIMFAN code on citysports.com earlier today on Sundance boots and it worked, and now it doesnt work?!?!


 


1007 said:


> I assume it still only works on some of the Ugg boots and strangely this time on others than with the last code.
> In the end I don't think they wanted it to work at all since the description of the code says 20% off a non-sale swim item. I wouldn't exactly consider Uggs as a swim item


This is the code I used on the Baileys...already shipped!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

It's not working for me either on the Adirondack Boots... has anyone tried calling? I was going to go to the UGG store today to try them on, so will call the site when I know what size I am...


----------



## 1007

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> It's not working for me either on the Adirondack Boots... has anyone tried calling? I was going to go to the UGG store today to try them on, so will call the site when I know what size I am...



You can call them if you want but I am 99% certain they will not give you the discount. Apparently the code works for the Baileys, the Classics and if you are lucky a couple of others. The only reason it works is because of some mistake in their system they haven't noticed/corrected yet...


----------



## 1007

south moon under has a friends & family event, TODAY ONLY! (11.11.11)

20% off at southmoonunder.com with code FRIENDS


----------



## Netty_M.

1007 said:


> south moon under has a friends & family event, TODAY ONLY! (11.11.11)
> 
> 20% off at southmoonunder.com with code FRIENDS



Thank you! Just got the Baileys in Chestnut for $128, no tax and free shipping.


----------



## skysea

i often buy on amazon. great store


----------



## maret76

1007 said:


> 20% off - ugg included - at alpineshop.com with code 20ALMOST (ends sunday)
> 
> They are on the list and have the Classics, Bailey Button (regular, bomber and tall version) and others. If you search the site for Ugg the results will be split in 2 pages ...I almost missed that there was a 2nd one




Thank you so much for the code!  I've been eyeing the Bailey's in Sand for over a year and finally ordered a pair thanks to you!


----------



## qudz104

1007 said:


> 20% off - ugg included - at alpineshop.com with code 20ALMOST (ends sunday)
> 
> They are on the list and have the Classics, Bailey Button (regular, bomber and tall version) and others. If you search the site for Ugg the results will be split in 2 pages ...I almost missed that there was a 2nd one



thank you for this code! ive been wanting to order a pair for quite some time but didnt bite the bullet till now. 
i just ordered a pair of classics in the youth size 5 since i read that it is the equivalent to a 7-7.5 in women's. im crossing my fingers that its true!! the price is unbeatable, $88 for uggs is a great!! 

im a little nervous since ive never ordered from this site before, but hopefully it goes through all right!! ill keep you guys updated when the order comes in!


----------



## Sparkz1920

1007 said:


> south moon under has a friends & family event, TODAY ONLY! (11.11.11)
> 
> 20% off at southmoonunder.com with code FRIENDS


 

Thanks!!!

Even though I wanted the tall grey's, i ended up getting the chocolate in size 8 since they were out


----------



## 1007

You are welcome guys!


Heres a new one:

15% and free shipping on all UGGs at islandsurf.com with code FALL15 (I believe they are tax free)


----------



## hktk

xxx


----------



## Sol Ryan

Just FYI: just my mom just bought me a pair of the Jimmy Choo Ugg Soras at Off the Fifth for Christmas. They were an extra 40% off. Got them for something like $140-160 I think...


----------



## Amanda_g

Sol Ryan said:


> Just FYI: just my mom just bought me a pair of the Jimmy Choo Ugg Soras at Off the Fifth for Christmas. They were an extra 40% off. Got them for something like $140-160 I think...



Wow! That's a great price. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## fayela

Anyone know the price of UGG in Australia? There are some sites with low price, like less than $100 claim that they bought directly from Australia.


----------



## musicscrip

fayela said:


> Anyone know the price of UGG in Australia? There are some sites with low price, like less than $100 claim that they bought directly from Australia.


 
I was in Australia a few years ago and UGGS were about the same price as US!!!


----------



## dVn85

http://www.likeacoupon.com/2011/11/25-off-sports-authority-coupon/

Exclusions - http://www.sportsauthority.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=11308301

25% off at Sports Authority!
Ends 11-22-11 In Store Only

Enjoy!


----------



## Eviekins

Doesn't include uggs


----------



## glamorioustasha

dVn85 said:


> http://www.likeacoupon.com/2011/11/25-off-sports-authority-coupon/
> 
> Exclusions - http://www.sportsauthority.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=11308301
> 
> 25% off at Sports Authority!
> Ends 11-22-11 In Store Only
> 
> Enjoy!




Ugg is excluded. 

Now more junk email for me from SA lol


----------



## terps08

fayela said:


> Anyone know the price of UGG in Australia? There are some sites with low price, like less than $100 claim that they bought directly from Australia.




Beware of fake Uggs.  If the price is TOO good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Netty_M.

Ok ladies, I'm trying to get my mom some short chestnut Uggs the $120 ones. If anyone finds any deals please post


----------



## digitalgurl

any deals on tall classic uggs?


----------



## bluediamond35

There is/


----------



## bluediamond35

bluediamond35 said:


> There is/


There is a 10% off coupon for all items including uggs at www.6pm.com. 
I believe 6pm is the outlet of zappos.com. I don't remember the code but if u go to www.bradsdeals.com  the code is displayed on the front page. I bought a pair of Kimono mini uggs for $79 bucks


----------



## bea8480

bluediamond35 said:


> There is a 10% off coupon for all items including uggs at http://www.6pm.com.
> I believe 6pm is the outlet of zappos.com. I don't remember the code but if u go to http://www.bradsdeals.com the code is displayed on the front page. I bought a pair of Kimono mini uggs for $79 bucks


 
If you're looking for the code I think it is 6PMBRADS112111NSP


----------



## bea8480

Use code BF2011 to get 10% off at overland.com


----------



## Shopmore

Bump - any new codes?  looking for men's slippers in particular


----------



## fayela

musicscrip said:


> I was in Australia a few years ago and UGGS were about the same price as US!!!


 
Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

1007 said:


> 20% off at citysports.com code SWIMFAN
> 
> I think it works for all UGGs this time! (tested it on the Bailey Button Triplet)


 
The code worked! I just got size 7 Classic Talls in Black for about $150 including shipping! Thank You!!!


----------



## sevend

LVLoveaffair said:


> The code worked! I just got size 7 Classic Talls in Black for about $150 including shipping! Thank You!!!



the code doesn't work


----------



## blah956

are there any specials on uggaustralia for black friday that happen every year? thanks


----------



## skyeee

sevend said:
			
		

> the code doesn't work



it worked for me just now..


----------



## poemshih

Sonoma outfitters offers 10% off on Uggs, I got price match from Nordstrom for men's wrangell boots. Not the best deal I have seen, but it's the best I can find these couple months for wrangell... I got online order through ****** which offers 6% cash back today, so save overall like $44 bucks. Please let me know if you have seen better deal this weekend, thanks!


----------



## bea8480

Purchase any Uggs on shoes.com and receive a $20 gift code.

&#8226;Purchase any UGG® Australia footwear
&#8226;Gift code will be emailed to you within 7 days of purchase date
&#8226;Offer valid through November 28, 2011
$20 Gift Code

&#8226;Gift code valid on orders of $50 or more
&#8226;Gift code valid November 22, 2011 &#8211; January 31, 2012
&#8226;Exclusions apply to gift code
All discounts, price matches, coupon and promotional codes, including the Friends and Family program, exclude bags, wallets and all regular-priced merchandise from the following brands: Adidas adistar Raven, Adidas Barricade 6.0, Adidas Supernova, Born, Born Crown, Brooks, Clarks England, Dr. Tuxedo, Dyeables, Frye (certain styles**), Hunter, Johnston and Murphy, Jonathan Kayne, Keen, Kork-Ease, K-Swiss, Livie & Luca, Liz Rene, Mephisto, Merrell, Minnetonka, Morgan & Milo, Olukai, Reebok Classic, Reebok Princess, Reebok RealFlex, Reebok Zig, Sofft, Softspots, Touch Ups, UGG Australia and Vintage Shoe Co.


----------



## mspera

poemshih said:


> Sonoma outfitters offers 10% off on Uggs, I got price match from Nordstrom for men's wrangell boots. Not the best deal I have seen, but it's the best I can find these couple months for wrangell... I got online order through ****** which offers 6% cash back today, so save overall like $44 bucks. Please let me know if you have seen better deal this weekend, thanks!



And, now an extra 10% off with code: blackfriday -- wish they had my size!!

Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## madigan

Solestruck.com has the bailey button on sale, plus an additional 40-50% off with code FINALSALE40. Changes to 50% off tomorrow. I had Nordstrom pricematch! I think they ended up being around $85.
http://www.solestruck.com/ugg-australia-bailey-button-grey/index.html
Also they have the Lynnea: http://www.solestruck.com/ugg-australia-lynnea-black/index.html


----------



## queenvictoria2

madigan said:


> Solestruck.com has the bailey button on sale, plus an additional 40-50% off with code FINALSALE40. Changes to 50% off tomorrow. I had Nordstrom pricematch! I think they ended up being around $85.
> http://www.solestruck.com/ugg-australia-bailey-button-grey/index.html
> Also they have the Lynnea: http://www.solestruck.com/ugg-australia-lynnea-black/index.html





Thanks for posting!


----------



## Eviekins

How come there's no add to cart button? Pulled down colour and size from list and add to cart button is gone?!


----------



## musicscrip

Eviekins said:


> How come there's no add to cart button? Pulled down colour and size from list and add to cart button is gone?!


 
The site seems to be DOWN  I tried to price match but Nordstrom wouldn't get me 40% off the SALE price but only agreed with 40% off $160 which isn't that great.


----------



## Eviekins

I thought they might be updating for tomorrow's 50% off, which would be great, but they are located in Oregon so it's like after 8pm there


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

just purchased from solestruck & it worked for me  maybe try again?


----------



## candicandle

thanks!!  just waiting for 50 off


----------



## musicscrip

madigan said:


> Solestruck.com has the bailey button on sale, plus an additional 40-50% off with code FINALSALE40. Changes to 50% off tomorrow. I had Nordstrom pricematch! I think they ended up being around $85.
> http://www.solestruck.com/ugg-australia-bailey-button-grey/index.html
> Also they have the Lynnea: http://www.solestruck.com/ugg-australia-lynnea-black/index.html


 
THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!



candicandle said:


> thanks!! just waiting for 50 off


 
Ladies! Just price match NOW with Nordstrom.

I just price matched 2 pairs for $72.50 each in black. 

The best part is you can exchange in store for any size and any colour!!! I did that with the $50 brown UGG deal


----------



## Eviekins

I keep trying but no add to cart button... Bizarre!

If tomorrow is 50% off anyone know when they will be updating? Technically it's Sunday here.


----------



## coleab5

madigan said:


> Solestruck.com has the bailey button on sale, plus an additional 40-50% off with code FINALSALE40. Changes to 50% off tomorrow. I had Nordstrom pricematch! I think they ended up being around $85.
> http://www.solestruck.com/ugg-australia-bailey-button-grey/index.html
> Also they have the Lynnea: http://www.solestruck.com/ugg-australia-lynnea-black/index.html



thanks! ordered a pair of black bailey buttons!


----------



## Eviekins

How did you get 50 off? It says 40 on top of the site and Nordstrom is picky l


----------



## candicandle

musicscrip said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies! Just price match NOW with Nordstrom.
> 
> I just price matched 2 pairs for $72.50 each in black.
> 
> The best part is you can exchange in store for any size and any colour!!! I did that with the $50 brown UGG deal



which  $50 brown Ugg deal are you referring to if you don't mind my asking


----------



## Eviekins

Crapppp no more size 8


----------



## musicscrip

Eviekins said:


> How did you get 50 off? It says 40 on top of the site and Nordstrom is picky l


 
I got Rachel to do it on live chat. Why don't you try to get her?

I told her to read the top of the page where it says *50% off on Nov. 27* and I told her it's already pass midnight here in Toronto. She agreed to give it to me for 50% off $145!!!


----------



## Eviekins

But they aren't showing size 8, so they are gonna say no?


----------



## musicscrip

Eviekins said:


> But they aren't showing size 8, so they are gonna say no?


 
I do see BLACK size 8 in stock right now. Even if you don't find your size, you can always take the pair back to Nordstrom to ask for an exchange of size or colour or even BOTH. I have done that many times and I just love the SAs there so much!!!


----------



## Eviekins

Ugh 'victoria' wouldn't do it so in trying to get Rachel
Lol


----------



## Eviekins

No Nordstrom here


----------



## candicandle

Carol W just price matched the black baileys for me at $72.48!!   Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Swanky

Please just post deals in this thread


----------



## glamorioustasha

Thanks for this code.  I signed up for their emails also.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Here's another decent deal ....https://www.plowhearth.com/


----------



## Swanky

Reminder:


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay, ladies, PLEASE keep this thread on track.
> This is not a Nordstom PM thread.
> People actually subscribe to threads, therefore they get an e-mail when there's new posts added.
> People check this thread for actual DEALS, not conversations about who got a PM, who didn't, why not, what Nords policy is, etc. . .
> 
> This is not a "how do these Uggs fit?" thread either, that's for the Glass Slipper Forum
> 
> This is an AMAZING thread, let's keep it that way.
> 
> If you want to discuss Nords PM policy visit the existing thread in General Shopping.
> 
> I will likely delete off topic chatter following this.
> 
> We've been reminding the folks in this thread for a long time, we need you to listen
> 
> THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## nli.nancy

Saw tall Ugg boots w/ side zippers at Nordstrom Rack King of Prussia for $99 (plus whatever promotions they have in store).


----------



## coleab5

nli.nancy said:


> Saw tall Ugg boots w/ side zippers at Nordstrom Rack King of Prussia for $99 (plus whatever promotions they have in store).



That store is right by me, did they have any other uggs on sale?


----------



## nli.nancy

@coleab5: sorry I wasn't really looking for Uggs so couldn't say. Perhaps you could call the store and find out?


----------



## chibista

Also receive info from solestruck.com when I asked about UGGS shipped to Canada:

Hi!

UGG recently restricted selling their shoes internationally so we can't let our international customers buy them. I'm sorry!

Take care,
Julie


----------



## NYCavalier

Sorry if this has already been posted.. 

Roslynn on sale for $145 at Victoria Secret 
http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1319075843540&pagename=vsdWrapper

I just price matched with Nordies


----------



## L etoile

glamorioustasha said:


> Here's another decent deal ....https://www.plowhearth.com/



Thanks for posting!  They're offering 25% off a purchase of $100 or more.  Nordstrom price-matched it for me on some Uggs.


----------



## wgutier1

https://www.plowhearth.com/ sell authentic uggs


----------



## L etoile

http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores

These are the authorized online retailers. Plowandhearth.com is on there in case anyone is having trouble price-matching or needs to verify a site for authenticity in the future.


----------



## k0k0911

Thanks so much! Was able to pricematch for a pair of short and tall baileys!


----------



## Muslickz

NYCavalier said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted..
> 
> Roslynn on sale for $145 at Victoria Secret
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1319075843540&pagename=vsdWrapper
> 
> I just price matched with Nordies



Wow thanks this was a good help I liked it 

-M


----------



## joansie

thanks ladies ~ also just got a price match!


----------



## pupeluv

Lori's shoes has a sale, $25 off $100 & $50 off $200. Here are the details and it doesn't exclude UGGS; http://www.lorisshoes.com/sale-poli...der&utm_content=hwLeft&utm_campaign=Holiday11

Just tried it on UGGS and the discount comes off at checkout.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Here's another one from Madison Los Angeles. 30% off including Uggs. Enjoy www.madisonlosangeles.com


----------



## pupeluv

shoemetro, 25% off everything, includes UGGS; http://www.shoemetro.com/. Also Norstroms will not price with them.


----------



## kalimarie

I see that Madisonlosangeles.com is on the Ugg Authorized list, but I don't see shoemetro.com on their list.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Yes Madison Los Angeles is on uggs authorized list


----------



## musicscrip

glamorioustasha said:


> Yes Madison Los Angeles is on uggs authorized list


 
They are authorized but Nordstrom isn't price matching them for some odd reason. Nordstrom have been bad with UGG price match deals lately...sigh


----------



## MM83

FIY, Nordies will price match Madison Los Angeles. I just got Bomber Talls and the Ugg Evera sneaker for $176.


----------



## tnguyen19082

Does anyone know if there are any kids UGGs on sale?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eviekins

Lord and Taylor offering Montclair in store and online (though now sold out) for $160 instead of $230. It`s their `deal of the day


----------



## misshcouture

bought short/chestnut at shoemetro.com for $112  I think they're still allowing the cybermonday promo code


----------



## lindapi

Asos has a 25% off code VIP25.
Just ordered a few pairs of discounted Uggs with the Code and it worked (in Holland).


----------



## sevend

the discount code "VIP25" has already been used and is no longer valid


----------



## sharinggiskaren

Just used the "stylewatch" on madisonlosangeles.com to pricematch 2 pairs of tall chocolate uggs with Nordstrom for 20% off  Bummed I missed the 30% of cybermonday deal! The first sales associate (who was a girl) on live chat didn't let me, but they guy who answered next processed the order! Just keep trying until you get a nice associate


----------



## twiggers

ANy deals out there??? MadisonLA doesn't have a great selection of colors


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

I'm looking for the Adirondack II if anyone sees any deals...


----------



## LianaY

Please let me know if there are any deals for kids uggs anywhere, thanks


----------



## kalimarie

Onlineshoes.com  has 20% off Ugg Classics.  They have all the kids classics available.  Last 2 days for the discount.  They are an Ugg authorized retailer.


----------



## girlycharlie

www.onlineshoes.com

Looks like Classics are included and free shipping!


----------



## giggles016

girlycharlie said:


> www.onlineshoes.com
> 
> Looks like Classics are included and free shipping!



Thanks! Is there a discount code needed?


----------



## girlycharlie

giggles016 said:


> Thanks! Is there a discount code needed?


 
No code needed. Discount calculated in cart.


----------



## giggles016

girlycharlie said:


> No code needed. Discount calculated in cart.



Hmm...it's not working for me. The price of the Ugg classics short in black is still $149.95 in my cart.


----------



## blah956

does anyone know if Uggaustralia.com ever has sales?


----------



## MM83

blah956 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if Uggaustralia.com ever has sales?



I think the best you cm do with the official Ugg Australia site is free shipping. The absolute best sales I ever saw was at 6pm and Beyond the Rack. 70%+ off, it was ridiculous, but I haven't seen anything that big since and that was 2-3 years ago.


----------



## kalimarie

I just tried it and it worked for me.  Kids classic talls came out to $119.96.  Maybe try again.


----------



## glamorioustasha

kalimarie said:


> I just tried it and it worked for me.  Kids classic talls came out to $119.96.  Maybe try again.



are you sure its UGGS that your getting . it says no sale on UGGS its excluded


----------



## photoshopgrl

Yeah won't work here either. I got this when trying:

This brand does not allow this item to receive advertised promotional discounts.


----------



## afineskyline

$50 off when you spend $200 on kids merch at Neiman Marcus, works on uggs


----------



## LianaY

Just ordered from Neiman, had to order True Religions to make it up to $200, I guess I am ok with this deal..


----------



## poemshih

Just came back from Woodbury common outlet. The store had Roslynn for $129. Men's boots were all sold out..


----------



## kalimarie

I received an email with the Ugg offer.  If you need me to forward the email, I would be glad to do so.  Maybe it is a private sale, but it is definitely Classic Uggs at 20% off.  I think the sale is through tomorrow.  Kim


----------



## xinatca

kalimarie said:
			
		

> I received an email with the Ugg offer.  If you need me to forward the email, I would be glad to do so.  Maybe it is a private sale, but it is definitely Classic Uggs at 20% off.  I think the sale is through tomorrow.  Kim



Can u forward it to me?
My email address is tim.q@hotmail.com
Thanks so much.


----------



## ikim23

6pm has bright colours in classic short and others


----------



## kalimarie

Tiimq I just forwarded the email. It is good through today. Yes I am sure I know what Uggs are!! I forwarded the email to several friends after I posted it on my FB and they got the discount. It is only on the Classics...men women and kids styles.


----------



## NJ Hunnie

Please email me the code: vhutch423@gmail.com


----------



## dVn85

kalimarie said:


> Tiimq I just forwarded the email. It is good through today. Yes I am sure I know what Uggs are!! I forwarded the email to several friends after I posted it on my FB and they got the discount. It is only on the Classics...men women and kids styles.




May I have the code as well?

Thank you!


----------



## Belladiva79

I don't think there is a code, I think some sizes are on sale.


----------



## nikkisha

Belladiva79 said:


> I don't think there is a code, I think some sizes are on sale.



Do you know the website?


----------



## kalimarie

dVn85 said:


> May I have the code as well?
> 
> Thank you!


 

I am not sure I forwarded the email to you.  There is not a code.  I would need your email to forward the email I received with the 20% offer.  It expires tonight.  Kim


----------



## babymio

May I have the code too? Thanks so much!

babymio@gmail.com


----------



## munkeebag81

hi - can you send the code to me as well:

yychxebay@gmail.com.

Thanks!!


----------



## AccessoryJunkie

Sorry, but may I have email/code as well?? THx!! )
amydalexander@yahoo.com


----------



## Swanky

can you guys please PM her instead? Thanks!


----------



## supageeky

tillys.com have a 20% off promotion code: HOLIDAY2011, but they might not have certain sizes, so its best to pricematch on nordstrom.com with their chat feature to get the same price. if one rep won't accept the pricematch, just close the chat and open another chat with another rep....this worked for me!! and if the total comes out higher because of tax and you live in new york, just remind them that new york is tax free now!


----------



## supageeky

o yeah forgot to mention that there is another site citysports.com that have a 25% off promo code: VIP25 that includes ugg boots and north face also....just fyi... HAPPY SHOPPING!


----------



## rjttam2008

supageeky said:
			
		

> o yeah forgot to mention that there is another site citysports.com that have a 25% off promo code: VIP25 that includes ugg boots and north face also....just fyi... HAPPY SHOPPING!



Thank you


----------



## glamorioustasha

supageeky said:


> o yeah forgot to mention that there is another site citysports.com that have a 25% off promo code: VIP25 that includes ugg boots and north face also....just fyi... HAPPY SHOPPING!



Thanks !


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I just price matched with nordstrom and got a black big kids tall classic boots in size 3 which equavalent to size 5 in woman but cheaper for a 109.75$$ yah!!! isnt it a great deal lol..so happy


----------



## mk3185

kalimarie said:


> I received an email with the Ugg offer.  If you need me to forward the email, I would be glad to do so.  Maybe it is a private sale, but it is definitely Classic Uggs at 20% off.  I think the sale is through tomorrow.  Kim



Kalimarie, could you forward the email to mk3185@yahoo.com ? Thanks so much.


----------



## kalimarie

Onlineshoes promotion ended last night at midnight. I am sorry for those I didn't forward the email to as I was out last night.


----------



## sevend

supageeky said:


> o yeah forgot to mention that there is another site citysports.com that have a 25% off promo code: VIP25 that includes ugg boots and north face also....just fyi... HAPPY SHOPPING!



Thanks!

I bought a pair of short classic for $112.5


----------



## punkin pie

Thank you so much for the citysports code!!!!  I just bought my husband a North Face jacket!


----------



## flo0fy

does anyone know when the citysports.com promo ends??

i really want to get new classic short uggs and maybe buy a northface as well but i'm kind of holding off to see if there are any better deals. but 25% + free shipping is looking pretty good to me right now.


----------



## susu1978

supageeky said:


> o yeah forgot to mention that there is another site citysports.com that have a 25% off promo code: VIP25 that includes ugg boots and north face also....just fyi... HAPPY SHOPPING!


 
Thanks just purchased my first pair of uggs


----------



## mspera

10% off at overland.com thru 12/7. Includes classic uggs. 

Coupon code: bradsdeals

Oh! And free shipping!

Enjoy!


----------



## flo0fy

used the citysports 25% off got the classic short in black for 112.5 and bought a northface denali for a xmas gift and got free shipping.


----------



## flo0fy

so i placed my order yesterday around 4 something in the afternoon and I have to say I am quite impressed with citysports. I got shipping notification about 2-3 hours later and i am getting my package today! they ship UPS out of MA and i'm in nyc so its only 1 day transit. I am just impressed that they were able to ship same day at such a late time. if they keep having deals like this I think i will just continue to order my uggs from them now.


----------



## BabyK

PegasusShoes.com is offering $20 off all Uggs Classic and Uggs Bailey Button using code: *Classic*, 2-day only sale.


----------



## kalimarie

Hi Ladies.  I received another VIP email from Onlineshoes.com.  To get 25% off all Uggs (or anything else on their site) you need to go through the email link.  If you want me to forward please send me a private msg with your email and I will forward.  The disount is thru 12/12.


----------



## balla123

kalimarie said:


> Hi Ladies.  I received another VIP email from Onlineshoes.com.  To get 25% off all Uggs (or anything else on their site) you need to go through the email link.  If you want me to forward please send me a private msg with your email and I will forward.  The disount is thru 12/12.



i would like the link, thanks

edit: just saw that you want a pm, lol


----------



## kalimarie

Hi Everyone.  I am trying my best to forward the email to everyone I hear from.  When you PM me, I need your email.  There is not a code.  I received an email from onlineshoes.com (Ugg authorized retailer) as a VIP customer.  You need to go through the email to see the 25% discount.  Your shopping bag will reflect the discount when you place your order.  I am on EST, so I will forward the email tomorrow am if I get your request later this evening.  Thanks.  Kim


----------



## mspera

6pm.com - 10% off select UGGS with Free Shipping!

6PMWINTER120811SSS


----------



## BagGirlDanielle

BabyK said:


> It's starting to get cold here in NY.  Would love a pair of Ugg boots to keep my feet warm.  Anyone knows of anywhere having a sale on Uggs... online or in store?  Please do share!  TIA!!!


Shoemetro.com had an awesome Ugg sale yesterday. Not sure if it's still going on though...


----------



## bagachondriac

20% Off @ Taylor Shoes - No restrictions! (authorized dealer) Code 20

http://www.taylorshoes.com/


----------



## chibista

barenecessities.com also has 30% off (look at the other thread) and they have UGGS for sale as well!


----------



## glamorioustasha

chibista said:


> barenecessities.com also has 30% off (look at the other thread) and they have UGGS for sale as well!



Which other site ? Can you post the code here .


----------



## pupeluv

glamorioustasha said:


> Which other site ? Can you post the code here .


 

Here is the site; http://www.barenecessities.com/search.aspx?search=ugg&drv=4294962061&drvOld=0&ft=1

and here is the code with the Exclusion list; 
*Enter promo code NowOrNever at checkout. Your 25% discount will be reflected in your shopping cart. Not applicable for purchases of Ahh Bra, Arlotta, Chantelle, Enell, Elomi, Fantasie, Freya, Hanky Panky, Hanro, Nike, Panache, Simone Perele, SPANX, UGG® Australia, Wacoal and Wolford. Offer cannot be combined with other promotional codes. Not applicable to prior purchases, shipping charges, or e-Gift Certificates. Offer ends 12/13/2011.


----------



## joansie

i just called barenecessities.com & they told me UGGS were excluded?


----------



## affini

Bloomingdales has the W Tularosa's for $187.50. I PM'd with Nordies since I could exchange/return easier if needed. Others on sale at Bloomingdales as well


----------



## Steeph

Hi Kalimarie

Could you also send me the link? I can't send a pm yet, sorry! xxx 
Thanks so much in advance!

Best,
Stéphanie


----------



## ArianaNomNom

Hi Kalimarie
Im sorry to be a bother but could you send me the link too? I havent made 5 posts in total yet so I cant private pm. xxx
thanks for your time and effort,
Ari


----------



## littleboar

Hi Kalimarie,
If you don't mind I would also like your link, xxx Thank you so much


----------



## vlo512

Please email me too,xxx much thx!



kalimarie said:


> Hi Everyone. I am trying my best to forward the email to everyone I hear from. When you PM me, I need your email. There is not a code. I received an email from onlineshoes.com (Ugg authorized retailer) as a VIP customer. You need to go through the email to see the 25% discount. Your shopping bag will reflect the discount when you place your order. I am on EST, so I will forward the email tomorrow am if I get your request later this evening. Thanks. Kim


----------



## escstlu

I would love one, thanks! 

xxx


----------



## moderngirl25

me too please! thanks  xxx


----------



## misshcouture

Guys check out shoemetro! I know it's not an authorized retailer but I took a chance with them on Black Friday. I got 25% + no shipping. So I got the short chestnut ones for like $112? They came a week later and they are authentic and perfect!  Definitely will buy from them again~


----------



## glamorioustasha

misshcouture said:
			
		

> Guys check out shoemetro! I know it's not an authorized retailer but I took a chance with them on Black Friday. I got 25% + no shipping. So I got the short chestnut ones for like $112? They came a week later and they are authentic and perfect!  Definitely will buy from them again~



Why take a chance with this website they are not authorized Ugg  dealers .


----------



## misshcouture

glamorioustasha said:


> Why take a chance with this website they are not authorized Ugg  dealers .



Well I did and I went to Bloomies to verify with them. They are authentic. Just wanted to help fellow TPFers.


----------



## mk3185

bagachondriac said:


> 20% Off @ Taylor Shoes - No restrictions! (authorized dealer) Code 20
> 
> http://www.taylorshoes.com/



I was able to price match on nordstrom.com, so got Black Kids Bailey Boots size 4 for $91.xx. Thanks!


----------



## EADeltaGrl

Sheepskinshoes.com has 20% until 12/15. They are an authorized seller. There is free shipping on orders over $90.


----------



## rubberpatito

6pm.com has short ugg boots for around 40% off. Just bought grey kimono flower boots for $96.


----------



## Steeph

kalimarie said:


> Hi Everyone.  I am trying my best to forward the email to everyone I hear from.  When you PM me, I need your email.  There is not a code.  I received an email from onlineshoes.com (Ugg authorized retailer) as a VIP customer.  You need to go through the email to see the 25% discount.  Your shopping bag will reflect the discount when you place your order.  I am on EST, so I will forward the email tomorrow am if I get your request later this evening.  Thanks.  Kim



Hi Kim, I just saw that my email address was removed from my earlier post. Is  there anyway that you can post the email link for the onlineshoes.com VIP  discount so that you don't have to forward the email? Sorry to bother you about this again. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RedDuchess

EADeltaGrl said:


> Sheepskinshoes.com has 20% until 12/15. They are an authorized seller. There is free shipping on orders over $90.
> 
> View attachment 1540079




Thank you, we were able to finally get the second teen his pair with your code, cause full price is NEVER an option, I love my TPFers


----------



## shonntew

I have the sheepskin code too, but Everytime I try to place an order, the discount isn't reflected in the total.
Has anyone else had this problem ? 
It says ANY one item


----------



## Steeph

EADeltaGrl said:


> Sheepskinshoes.com has 20% until 12/15. They are an authorized seller. There is free shipping on orders over $90.
> 
> View attachment 1540079


Thanks so much! Just used the code for a pair of UGG Nightfall boots for my mom.


----------



## Steeph

shonntew said:


> I have the sheepskin code too, but Everytime I try to place an order, the discount isn't reflected in the total.
> Has anyone else had this problem ?
> It says ANY one item


They say that the discount will not be reflected in your cart but you will not be charged the full amount if you enter the code into the Special Instructions & Comments  box during payment. See the image for detailed instructions.


----------



## aeonat

I tried to use the code of city'sport does it update right away in the cart? Or is it expire already ?


----------



## bd5665

bagachondriac said:


> 20% Off @ Taylor Shoes - No restrictions! (authorized dealer) Code 20
> 
> http://www.taylorshoes.com/


I was also able to price match at nordstrom. Just do live chat if you don't want to talk to the sales associate.


----------



## adelaizabella

Do you know if they will sell UGGS to Canada?


----------



## sneezz

$189, originally $250 these run 1 size small to TTS. I'm a true 5 and they fit fine with thin socks cuz they're lined with Sherpa.  No need for thick socks anyway. 

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-skylair/m3481-1936s


----------



## vlo512

sneezz said:


> $189, originally $250 these run 1 size small to TTS. I'm a true 5 and they fit fine with thin socks cuz they're lined with Sherpa.  No need for thick socks anyway.
> 
> http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-skylair/m3481-1936s


Just ordered them!! Thank you!!


----------



## sneezz

vlo512 said:


> Just ordered them!! Thank you!!



You're welcome! You will love them.


----------



## BagGirlDanielle

ShoeMetro.com is having a 20% off coupon today- Code GREENMONDAY

Uggs are not excluded!! Not an authorized retailer per the Ugg website but I bought a pair there and they were 100% authentic!

The coupon is only good for today though...


----------



## Talinder

I've purchased from Shoe Metro for 6 years through their eBay store and never had a problem. I've never bought Ugg, but wanted to vouch that they are reputable.


----------



## Virtual Shopper

aeonat said:


> I tried to use the code of city'sport does it update right away in the cart? Or is it expire already ?


I've tried the code too but it did not update the total.  I guess tho code was expired.


----------



## EADeltaGrl

Guys... I don't know about going with an unauthorized retailer, when there are so many that are authorized having discounts.  Or when you can price match these discounts with Nordstrom. I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Swanky

I picked up a pair of black/silver cardys at Off Fifth today for $70.
They were at the outlet for $99 but had an extra 30% off.


----------



## bag.lover

sneezz said:


> $189, originally $250 these run 1 size small to TTS. I'm a true 5 and they fit fine with thin socks cuz they're lined with Sherpa.  No need for thick socks anyway.
> 
> http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-skylair/m3481-1936s



Nordstrom reduced this style in Chestnut to $125 (check out zappos for pics), size 5 is still available at the Hawaii store recently; their number is 808-953-6100.  You can also ask a Nordstrom SA to check for other sizes and/or do a send-sale.


----------



## sneezz

bag.lover said:


> Nordstrom reduced this style in Chestnut to $125 (check out zappos for pics), size 5 is still available at the Hawaii store recently; their number is 808-953-6100.  You can also ask a Nordstrom SA to check for other sizes and/or do a send-sale.



Wow that is an awesome price!  Thanks for sharing.  Hope someone here scores them (I prefer black).


----------



## amoyjing

onlineshoes.com has 25%off apply for all brand, email invited... just purchased the big kid classic shorts size4(equivalent to ugg women size 6) for $82 
remember to check it out~


----------



## munkeebag81

onlineshoes.com sale ended last night


----------



## aikan

UGG Women's Fringe Cardy Winter Boot Charcoal Grey $ 68.97 + FREE SHIPPING!!<!---->
<!-- google_ad_section_start -->http://www.sportchalet.com/produc...ewArrivals

Regular price: $139.99
Sale Price: $68.97 <!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## Swanky

They're gone.


----------



## kalimarie

munkeebag81 said:


> onlineshoes.com sale ended last night


 

They sent out another email with link offering 25% off on all Uggs.  I forwarded the VIP email to at least 50+ people from Thurs - Mon.  Maybe someone else would be kind and forward it to other TPFers.  Kim


----------



## LorraineRain

kalimarie said:


> They sent out another email with link offering 25% off on all Uggs.  I forwarded the VIP email to at least 50+ people from Thurs - Mon.  Maybe someone else would be kind and forward it to other TPFers.  Kim



The Link I got From u last week did not work anymore


----------



## kalimarie

LorraineRain said:


> The Link I got From u last week did not work anymore


 
Lorraine.  They sent out a new email today with a new link.  Do you still have my email?  If yes, send me a message  and I will forward.  I just can't send it to 50+ people again.  Very time consuming.  Thanks.


----------



## aeonat

Kalimarie
Thanks for the link! I scored two boots ( one tall and one short bailey boots in black )


----------



## munkeebag81

oh I didn't realize there was another link.  I got the one you sent on Sunday and that one exp
on Monday. thanks for sending the link.  it was very nice of you 




kalimarie said:


> They sent out another email with link offering 25% off on all Uggs.  I forwarded the VIP email to at least 50+ people from Thurs - Mon.  Maybe someone else would be kind and forward it to other TPFers.  Kim


----------



## carjenben

If the 25% off deal is still valid Can someone send it to me?


----------



## axewoman

I was told the link promotion expired..


----------



## Samia

Check out this deal thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...han-50-off-tannery-site-including-719953.html


----------



## mzbag

Marshalls Mega Shoe Stores in Chicago, IL has UGG boots  for $99.00 as of 12/14/11 !  

Check out your local Marshalls maybe they received a shipment too !


----------



## greenteacups

mzbag said:


> Marshalls Mega Shoe Stores in Chicago, IL has UGG boots  for $99.00 as of 12/14/11 !
> 
> Check out your local Marshalls maybe they received a shipment too !



Thanks for the tip, that's my hometown and I'm visiting pretty soon! Is this at all the  mega shoe Chicago locations? There's four of them I regularly check out down there... Six Corners, Gateway Plaza, River Point Center and one other I can't remember the location. Do you know if they will have Uggs at any of those three locations?


----------



## mooch

UGG Australia 'Roslynn' Boot 25% off at Nordstrom:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...n/3093791?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=700


----------



## goblue88

citysports.com is having 30% and works on UGGS. 

use code TOPHOLIDAY


----------



## Designs

30% of select Uggs at whatshebuys.com
You'll save 30% on 8 UGG Women's Boot styles that are displayed below the Holiday Specials banner. Please use coupon code uggspecial30 by December 18 to save on those 8 styles.


UGG Women's
Kensington Boot
$219.95 (Save 30%)


UGG Women's
Roslynn Boot
$179.95 (Save 30%)


UGG Women's
Montclair Boot
$229.95 (Save 30%)


UGG Women's
Clovis Boot
$199.95 (Save 30%)


UGG Women's
Greenfield Boot
$219.95 (Save 30%)


UGG Women's
Retro Cargo Boot
$229.95 (Save 30%)


UGG Women's
Tularosa Boot
$249.95 (Save 30%)


UGG Women's
Avondale Boot
$249.95 (Save 30%)


----------



## RedDuchess

Sheepskinshoes.com


----------



## Swanky

What's their deal on Uggs?^


----------



## hotstar16

Hi there, sorry to be a pain but if anyone has the new onlineshoes email promo would you be so kind as to PM the link to me?  Greatly appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Billyfulness182

Yes ladies I as well am sorry to be a pain, but can someone PM me the link to onlineshoes as well??? I want to get a pair of uggs for my little cousin! Thanks sooooooo much!


----------



## ambicion6

thank you!!!
just placed an order!


goblue88 said:


> citysports.com is having 30% and works on UGGS.
> 
> use code TOPHOLIDAY


----------



## kalimarie

The onlineshoes.com email is 25% off and it excludes Uggs.  I am sorry that I can't respond personally via all the emails and pms I have gotten.  I did send everyone the email that included Uggs at 25% that went from last Thurs-Monday, which included over 50-60 requests.  Maybe someone else can offer to forward, but as an fyi... Uggs aren't included in the promotion.


----------



## queenvictoria2

goblue88 said:


> citysports.com is having 30% and works on UGGS.
> 
> use code TOPHOLIDAY




I just tried it but didn't work


----------



## queenvictoria2

Designs said:


> 30% of select Uggs at whatshebuys.com
> You'll save 30% on 8 UGG Women's Boot styles that are displayed below the Holiday Specials banner. Please use coupon code uggspecial30 by December 18 to save on those 8 styles.
> 
> 
> *UGG Women's
> Kensington Boot
> $219.95 (Save 30%)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Got these for my niece! Now to find some Bailey Buttons


----------



## alita24

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I picked up a pair of black/silver cardys at Off Fifth today for $70.
> They were at the outlet for $99 but had an extra 30% off.



So jealous! That's exactly what I'm looking for.  May I ask which Off Fifth you went to?


----------



## Swanky

Dallas Park Lane


----------



## boston

Off fifth does phone orders call them


----------



## PinkLady85

Any deals for the bailey button boot? Thanks!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Hi girls! Do any of you know of any deals on the bailey button triplets? Thanks!


----------



## LoveToShop9

onlineshoes.com has 30% off all regular-priced shoes, including Ugg boots.  Use this link:

http://www.onlineshoes.com/default.aspx?email=em_120811_frndfam_1


----------



## LoveToShop9

Last day of promotion is today 12/19:

Your 30% discount will be automatically applied at checkout. If the item  is regularly priced, we'll discount it by 30%. If the item is on sale,  we'll give you 30% off the original price or give you the current sale  price, whichever is greater. Not valid on Outlet items. Cannot be  combined with other offers or applied to previous purchases. Additional  restrictions may apply. Offer ends 11:59 pm PST Monday, December 19,  2011.


----------



## dingdong79

does it work on all uggs? i tried with the triple bailey and it didnt come off automatically? thanks!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

LoveToShop9 said:


> Last day of promotion is today 12/19:
> 
> Your 30% discount will be automatically applied at checkout. If the item is regularly priced, we'll discount it by 30%. If the item is on sale, we'll give you 30% off the original price or give you the current sale price, whichever is greater. Not valid on Outlet items. Cannot be combined with other offers or applied to previous purchases. Additional restrictions may apply. Offer ends 11:59 pm PST Monday, December 19, 2011.


 
Thanks! I added the bailey button triplets, but the discount was not applied. I even went through the process of entering my address and everything. What should I do now? =]


----------



## munkeebag81

Hi -

did you receive an email from them with the link?  If you forward me the link, i can send it to those who are interested in the deal. 





LoveToShop9 said:


> onlineshoes.com has 30% off all regular-priced shoes, including Ugg boots.  Use this link:
> 
> http://www.onlineshoes.com/default.aspx?email=em_120811_frndfam_1


----------



## glamorioustasha

lilwickitwitch said:


> Thanks! I added the bailey button triplets, but the discount was not applied. I even went through the process of entering my address and everything. What should I do now? =]



I wouldnt do it until you see the code active.


----------



## Msl0vable

The code is not activated with that link. Do you happen to have the promo code for this sale? TIA


----------



## glamorioustasha

This always happens !


----------



## glamorioustasha

The member only gave us half a link


----------



## glamorioustasha

Ok I got the link .. Pm me if you want it because it's a friends and family link we can't post it on a forum . No price matching with nordies either . The link won't work for (nordies)to see. They have free shipping and no tax ! Just make sure you know your size .


----------



## LoveToShop9

This is the link that I used: 
http://www.onlineshoes.com/default.aspx?email=em_120811_frndfam_1

The discount is good for all regular-priced shoes, including Frye and Ugg.  When you add your purchase to the shopping cart, the cart will automatically show the 30% off discounted price.  There's no promo code to enter. 

I printed out my shopping cart and brought the printout to my local Nordie store. They PM 2 pair of Ugg classic tall for me. I never purchased from onlineshoes.com so prefer to PM from Nordie.


----------



## LoveToShop9

Don't know why when I copied the link from the website, the middle part got cut off when I viewed in the thread. So I am typing it below:

http://www.onlineshoes.com/default.aspx?email=em_120811_frndfam_1


----------



## glamorioustasha

bobbysara said:


> glamorioustasha, is there anyway you can send the link I can't send you a private message new to the site



Hi again ..... It won't work if I post it on the forum . That's why I said to email me your email add so I can send it to you.


----------



## ambicion6

Not sure if this will work, but I pasted the link as a picture.  you can't click on the pic, but try typing in that address into your browser.  if it works, you'll get this at the top of the website:

_*Welcome Family and Friends!*_


----------



## lilwickitwitch

glamorioustasha said:


> Hi again ..... It won't work if I post it on the forum . That's why I said to email me your email add so I can send it to you.


 
Thank you so much!!! I was able to get a pair of Bailey Button Triplets for $139!


----------



## Swanky

Please don't post your e-mail address on our website for millions of people to see.
Also, a reminder, this is a DEALS thread, please PM members to request a link.


----------



## ms.fashionista

ambicion6 said:


> Not sure if this will work, but I pasted the link as a picture.  you can't click on the pic, but try typing in that address into your browser.  if it works, you'll get this at the top of the website:
> 
> _*Welcome Family and Friends!*_



This link doesn't work...is it OK if I PM you my address for the F&F link?


----------



## Swanky

the link is attached in a response


----------



## bobbysara

none of it is working


----------



## Swanky

ambicion6 said:


> Not sure if this will work, but I pasted the link as a picture.  you can't click on the pic, but try typing in that address into your browser.  if it works, you'll get this at the top of the website:
> 
> _*Welcome Family and Friends!*_



the link is here, just copy it exactly into your address bar


----------



## bobbysara

i tried typing in the link plus clicking on all the past few posted links and none of them are working as far as the discount on the boots


----------



## deb118

LoveToShop9 said:


> This is the link that I used:
> http://www.onlineshoes.com/default.aspx?email=em_120811_frndfam_1
> 
> The discount is good for all regular-priced shoes, including Frye and Ugg.  When you add your purchase to the shopping cart, the cart will automatically show the 30% off discounted price.  There's no promo code to enter.
> 
> I printed out my shopping cart and brought the printout to my local Nordie store. They PM 2 pair of Ugg classic tall for me. I never purchased from onlineshoes.com so prefer to PM from Nordie.



Thank you!!!


----------



## bea8480

Here is a working link for the 30% off: http://www.onlineshoes.com/default.aspx?email=em_120811_frndfam_3


----------



## j0yc3

bea8480 said:


> Here is a working link for the 30% off: http://www.onlineshoes.com/default.aspx?email=em_120811_frndfam_3



doesn't work for me... does the 30% off automatically deducts from the total? none of the classic uggs that I added to my cart is discounted


----------



## Ayala

j0yc3 said:


> doesn't work for me... does the 30% off automatically deducts from the total? none of the classic uggs that I added to my cart is discounted



Try clearing your cookies.


----------



## j0yc3

Ayala said:


> Try clearing your cookies.



I just did and still the same :cry: OMG why isn't this working for me.. I just want a classic short and the short bailey..


----------



## kwikspice

not working for me either


----------



## LoveToShop9

I don't know why the link I posted before didn't work for others.  It worked for me when I clicked on it.  Try this 2nd link:

http://twitter.com/#!/MollyMesnick/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com/ABjr3SCY

Click on link at the end of Molly Mesnick's twitter message (starting with "onlineshoes.com/promo.asp?") below the picture of the Frye boots.


----------



## LoveToShop9

j0yc3 said:


> doesn't work for me... does the 30% off automatically deducts from the total? none of the classic uggs that I added to my cart is discounted


the discount is automatically applied in the Shopping Cart.  You don't need to enter any promo code.


----------



## j0yc3

LoveToShop9 said:


> I don't know why the link I posted before didn't work for others.  It worked for me when I clicked on it.  Try this 2nd link:
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/MollyMesnick/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com/ABjr3SCY
> 
> Click on link at the end of Molly Mesnick's twitter message (starting with "onlineshoes.com/promo.asp?") below the picture of the Frye boots.




Thanks, but when I added the 2 items that I wanted I get this message on the checkout page -* This brand does not allow advertised discounts.*


----------



## bargainista

I have been trying for a while too... And just got the same error message. Maybe the uggs I want ( adirondack) aren't on sale?


----------



## LoveToShop9

j0yc3 said:


> Thanks, but when I added the 2 items that I wanted I get this message on the checkout page -* This brand does not allow advertised discounts.*


As a try, I just added a pair of Women Classic Short and a pair of Bailey short to my shopping chart.  It showed a promo price of $104.96 for the Classic Short and $111.96 for the Bailey short.  Do you see the banner "Welcome Family and Friends!" in red at the top of the onlineshoes.com homepage?  If not, you won't see the discounted price in your shopping cart.  Their regular "1eggnog" promo excludes Uggs


----------



## j0yc3

LoveToShop9 said:


> As a try, I just added a pair of Women Classic Short and a pair of Bailey short to my shopping chart.  It showed a promo price of $104.96 for the Classic Short and $111.96 for the Bailey short.  Do you see the banner "Welcome Family and Friends!" in red at the top of the onlineshoes.com homepage?  If not, you won't see the discounted price in your shopping cart.  Their regular "1eggnog" promo excludes Uggs



It finally worked!!! Thanks so much!! No need to enter the 1eggnog code, I just used the link from the twitter site you posted. Took advantage and ordered a gray bailey, chocolate and sand classic short. Thanks again


----------



## LoveToShop9

bargainista said:


> I have been trying for a while too... And just got the same error message. Maybe the uggs I want ( adirondack) aren't on sale?


Is it the Women Adirondack Boot II style?  I added that to my shopping cart and it showed a promo price of $153.96, i.e. 30% off.  The FF promotion does not exclude any regular priced shoes, so this style is included in the 30% off.


----------



## bargainista

LoveToShop9 said:
			
		

> Is it the Women Adirondack Boot II style?  I added that to my shopping cart and it showed a promo price of $153.96, i.e. 30% off.  The FF promotion does not exclude any regular priced shoes, so this style is included in the 30% off.



Yup, that's the one. I don't see the banner and I am embarrassed to admit, I have no idea how to use twitter! Oh well....I guess it's not meant to be!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Wow thanks ladies!  Finally got my hands on a pair of tall classics in black!  I've been dying for those for practically forever!


----------



## inxanne

thanks!!! just got a pair for my mom for christmas!


----------



## bobbysara

finally, thanks so much for the twitter link


----------



## PinkLady85

Yay - it worked! Just bought a pair of baileys in sand.  Thanks for posting this deal!


----------



## FabulousDiva

Bailey Buttons for $139!  Twitter link worked.  Thank you


----------



## greenteacups

If anyone finds UGG Lattice Cardy Women's Boot in Charcoal in size 10 on any kind of sale, lemme know! Been looking for these for a long time.


----------



## greenteacups

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Wow thanks ladies!  Finally got my hands on a pair of tall classics in black!  I've been dying for those for practically forever!



I just bought of pair of those same Uggs too! I LOVE them!


----------



## bobbysara

does anyone know were I can find a toddler size 5 in the bailey or classic?


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Thnx ladies!  I ordered a pair for my DS.  I was worried it'd get sold out since I went to nordstroms and they only had one pair left (which I got).  So I added it and quickly checked out.  Thank goodness cuz the 30% doesn't seem to work for me anymore and I noticed it was 12:01am.

I wanted to go back n order a pair for myself, but happy I got one 

Does the 30% still work for anyone else?  Thnx again for the deal!!!  Such a great price!  ))


----------



## bobbysara

http://www.getzs.com/browse/Foot...s&disc=20& they have marked some of there's to 20%

I'm still looking for a a toddler 5 if anyone finds one please let me know


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Just went to nordstroms n got price adjustment!  Yay!  So happy


----------



## lanna3

LAvuittongirl said:


> Just went to nordstroms n got price adjustment! Yay! So happy


Just wondering what did you tell them to get a pm at nordies?


----------



## Swanky

Please chat about PM at Nordstrom in the Nordstrom price match thread in Shopping 
This thread should be DEALS only.


----------



## kwikspice

what am i doing wrong i clicked on ur links and its not working ((( i cleared cookies and everything




LoveToShop9 said:


> I don't know why the link I posted before didn't work for others.  It worked for me when I clicked on it.  Try this 2nd link:
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/MollyMesnick/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com/ABjr3SCY
> 
> Click on link at the end of Molly Mesnick's twitter message (starting with "onlineshoes.com/promo.asp?") below the picture of the Frye boots.


----------



## glamorioustasha

kwikspice said:


> what am i doing wrong i clicked on ur links and its not working ((( i cleared cookies and everything



This expired today that's why it's not working.


----------



## sparklyred

I couldn't get it to work either.  I tried about 10 times and gave up.


----------



## deb118

greenteacups said:


> If anyone finds UGG Lattice Cardy Women's Boot in Charcoal in size 10 on any kind of sale, lemme know! Been looking for these for a long time.



They have them available at Plow and Hearth.com  (Ugg Lattice Cardy in charcoal sz. 10)
Here's a code for 15% off CPYPH15  (I haven't tried it yet, but pls. let us know if it works)


----------



## greenteacups

deb118 said:


> They have them available at Plow and Hearth.com  (Ugg Lattice Cardy in charcoal sz. 10)
> Here's a code for 15% off CPYPH15  (I haven't tried it yet, but pls. let us know if it works)



OMG! Thank you so much. I can't afford them at the current moment but I will be able to purchase them next week. Will the code still be good then?? Thanks very much anyway
!


----------



## CandyyyGirl

I got 20% off Bailey button triplets at Nordstrom.  Price matched with PlowHearth.com coupon code RSIM20


----------



## xxsillyx

25% off of Ugg Boots
VIP deal from City Sports from a friend - works on Ugg. Not sure of expiration.

Code: INSIDER12

www.citysports.com


----------



## sleepyjae

Does anyone know of a deal for this Hat??? the UGG trapper sherling hat?  In any colour!  My dad really wants it.


----------



## HoyaLV

If you like the purple Sparkle: $135.99 at zappos 
http://www.zappos.com/product/7839285/color/214677


----------



## 00dimsum00

xxsillyx said:


> 25% off of ugg boots
> vip deal from city sports from a friend - works on ugg. Not sure of expiration.
> 
> Code: Insider12
> 
> http://www.citysports.com


 

thanks!


----------



## Swanky

and again, this is not a Nordstrom PM thread - DEALS FOR UGGS ONLY please


----------



## kham

Ugg Bailey Triple Button at Footcandy, 50% off. Different colors/sizes available. Today only!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BAILEY-TRIPLE!UGG/UGG+AUSTRALIA+-+BAILEY-TRIPLE


----------



## pupeluv

Saks has some classic shorts for $105, different sizes & colors; http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...294950150+4294935873+4294910049&bmUID=jhKkuP5


----------



## queenvictoria2

kham said:


> Ugg Bailey Triple Button at Footcandy, 50% off. Different colors/sizes available. Today only!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BAILEY-TRIPLE!UGG/UGG+AUSTRALIA+-+BAILEY-TRIPLE





Thanks! my niece was looking for Bailey Button's


----------



## musicscrip

pupeluv said:


> Saks has some classic shorts for $105, different sizes & colors; http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...294950150+4294935873+4294910049&bmUID=jhKkuP5


 
No more! I am too late


----------



## Stylish88

kham said:
			
		

> Ugg Bailey Triple Button at Footcandy, 50% off. Different colors/sizes available. Today only!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BAILEY%2DTRIPLE%21UGG/UGG+AUSTRALIA+%2D+BAILEY%2DTRIPLE



Thanks alot ! I've been hunting for a chestnut triplet for some time now just finished PMing with Nordies


----------



## Stylish88

kham said:
			
		

> Ugg Bailey Triple Button at Footcandy, 50% off. Different colors/sizes available. Today only!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BAILEY%2DTRIPLE%21UGG/UGG+AUSTRALIA+%2D+BAILEY%2DTRIPLE



Thanks alot ! I've been hunting for a chestnut triplet for some time now just finished PMing with Nordies


----------



## savvy23

that is a fantastic price!  but not my size available in black


----------



## kham

No prob. 



queenvictoria2 said:


> Thanks! my niece was looking for Bailey Button's


----------



## MaliaNia

Thanks very much for posting kham!  great price!!!


----------



## kham

No prob! Happy Holidays!!  



MaliaNia said:


> Thanks very much for posting kham!  great price!!!


----------



## bobbysara

Thanks Kham


----------



## savvy23

Nordstrom has Lynnea, Brienne and lots of others on sale right now.  Some are limited sizes so act fast!


----------



## kham

No prob! I hope we all get the pairs we want  Happy Holidays!! 



bobbysara said:


> Thanks Kham


----------



## scbabe508x85

thank you kham!! I just got two of these at nordstrom after pricematching!!


----------



## kringey

kham said:
			
		

> Ugg Bailey Triple Button at Footcandy, 50% off. Different colors/sizes available. Today only!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BAILEY%2DTRIPLE%21UGG/UGG+AUSTRALIA+%2D+BAILEY%2DTRIPLE



Thank you so much!!! I just had it price match at nordstrom...


----------



## kham

You are more than welcome! 



kringey said:


> Thank you so much!!! I just had it price match at nordstrom...





scbabe508x85 said:


> thank you kham!! I just got two of these at nordstrom after pricematching!!


----------



## PinkLady85

kham said:


> Ugg Bailey Triple Button at Footcandy, 50% off. Different colors/sizes available. Today only!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BAILEY-TRIPLE!UGG/UGG+AUSTRALIA+-+BAILEY-TRIPLE



Awesome deal - Thank you!!!


----------



## HoyaLV

Thank you kham!
I was able to get price adjustment for a previous order of three pairs through Nordstrom!
Three UGG Bailey button at 100/ea plus tax...not bad at all!


----------



## digablebeatz

HoyaLV said:


> Thank you kham!
> I was able to get price adjustment for a previous order of three pairs through Nordstrom!
> Three UGG Bailey button at 100/ea plus tax...not bad at all!



Nordie's is no longer PM'ing the Foot Candy deal because they sold out on the FC site.


----------



## kham

Wow! That's Great! HTH!!



HoyaLV said:


> Thank you kham!
> I was able to get price adjustment for a previous order of three pairs through Nordstrom!
> Three UGG Bailey button at 100/ea plus tax...not bad at all!


----------



## RTA

kham said:


> Ugg Bailey Triple Button at Footcandy, 50% off. Different colors/sizes available. Today only!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BAILEY-TRIPLE!UGG/UGG+AUSTRALIA+-+BAILEY-TRIPLE




Great link!  Thanks so much, kham.


----------



## affini

islandsurf.com has the maylin and others onsale. Plus use HOLIDAY25 for 25% off the sale price. I got the maylins for $140.xx shipped!


----------



## tenner

kham said:


> No prob! Happy Holidays!!



kham, are u khampa?


----------



## kham

No. My name is Khamillia 



tenner said:


> kham, are u khampa?


----------



## queenvictoria2

Booo! Footcandy cancelled my order


----------



## savvy23

Yes. They cancelled mine, my moms and my friends---boo!


----------



## kham

They canceled mine as well  Guess it was too good to be true. Kudos to those that got the PM at Nordies.


----------



## Quigs

Saks has several styles on sale

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...06418075+4294935873+4294910049+4763+4764+4765


----------



## baglady5

Quigs said:


> Saks has several styles on sale
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...06418075+4294935873+4294910049+4763+4764+4765




Thanks for posting!  I was able to get the short boots for $105.00 & free shipping with code HOLIDAY!


----------



## Quigs

baglady5 said:


> Thanks for posting!  I was able to get the short boots for $105.00 & free shipping with code HOLIDAY!



You're very welcome.  

In addition to the link in post #4491  I found these:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...>folder_id&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306433647


----------



## skyqueen

Quigs said:


> Saks has several styles on sale
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...06418075+4294935873+4294910049+4763+4764+4765


Thanks!


----------



## bobbysara

kham said:


> No prob! I hope we all get the pairs we want  Happy Holidays!!


Happy Holidays to you also Kham, and to everyone


----------



## pammie20

I got some short ones earlier too I am excited. I love this forum!


----------



## Expy00

I managed to score the Lynnea boots on sale through Saks and Bloomingdales, thanks so much for the heads up! Hopefully, both boot orders will ship out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Billyfulness182

If anyone comes across classic short sparkles on sale or a coupon code that will work on them, could you let me know? I am really loving the camo sparkles one! I want them soooo bad but they are soooo expensive! Thanks soooo much ladies!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

I know some ppl got some Ugg deals thru onlineshoes.com. Idk about everyone else, but was so upset when my son opened his up and upon examination, I found out that they're FAKE!  Pls check Ur uggs ladies.  Gonna call tmrw n complain.  So not cool.


----------



## AestHetiC

LAvuittongirl said:


> I know some ppl got some Ugg deals thru onlineshoes.com. Idk about everyone else, but was so upset when my son opened his up and upon examination, I found out that they're FAKE! Pls check Ur uggs ladies. Gonna call tmrw n complain. So not cool.


 
I was thinking that the uggs i got feel weird too! They feel like paper and not suede like but onlineshoes.com is on the authorized retailer list so i was about to just brush it off. I'd appreciate if you let me know how your call goes tomorrow!


----------



## retrofaxie

AestHetiC said:


> I was thinking that the uggs i got feel weird too! They feel like paper and not suede like but onlineshoes.com is on the authorized retailer list so i was about to just brush it off. I'd appreciate if you let me know how your call goes tomorrow!



i noticed the same thing when i received my order. but i was just about to brush it off also. i instantly felt something was not right when i opened the box.


----------



## giggles016

LAvuittongirl said:


> I know some ppl got some Ugg deals thru onlineshoes.com. Idk about everyone else, but was so upset when my son opened his up and upon examination, I found out that they're FAKE!  Pls check Ur uggs ladies.  Gonna call tmrw n complain.  So not cool.



What style did you get? I got the black bailey short boots, and mine seemed authentic. Now I need to go check them again!

Also, did your box have the hologram sticker on the front that is supposed to prove they are authentic?


----------



## Swanky

Please discuss authenticity in our Glass Slipper forum


----------



## joansie

theres a pair of Dakota moc UGGS on Nordstroms website in dk brown w blue tie - size 5 only - something like $65 - sorry if someone already posted this...


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Fuschia bailey button kids (sz5/6) at nordstroms for $50 sumthin.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Lansely from southmoonunder.com 20% off 

I had these and they are my favorite by far .


http://www.southmoonunder.com/UGG-L...pd.html?dwvar_148633_color=CHES&start=4&q=ugg


----------



## Lzamare

LAvuittongirl said:


> Fuschia bailey button kids (sz5/6) at nordstroms for $50 sumthin.



THANKS, got them today at Santa Monica along with the Pink Hunter Boots


----------



## specme

I just got the UGG patch mittens for $70.00 ( 50%off)  at Saks Fifth .com plus free shipping ! I'm a happy girl !!


----------



## pupeluv

UGG Mountain Quilted boots in the color Seal @ Nordies for 50% off; http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/ugg-aus...women/3159436?origin=category&resultback=1840


----------



## bagachondriac

*Don't know if this has been posted....
40% Off Select UGG boots

http://www.bootbarn.com/UGG®-Holida...ustralia-_-uggsale40off-_-A_40UGGDiscount.jpg*


----------



## spylove22

bagachondriac said:


> *Don't know if this has been posted....*
> *40% Off Select UGG boots*
> 
> *http://www.bootbarn.com/UGG®-Holida...ustralia-_-uggsale40off-_-A_40UGGDiscount.jpg*


 

thank you, I'm so addicted to uggs!


----------



## pupeluv

Take and extra 25% off sale items only with the code 25SALE; http://www.shoes.com/en-US/Womens/_/UGG/_/Num+96/Products.aspx


----------



## krezz

Thanks!


----------



## uggsnotdrugs

Can anyone find deals on the Bailey Button Triplets? Chocolates maybe? I'm a size 5


----------



## uggsnotdrugs

Also, the Lo Pro Buttons are only $84.99 right now on 6pm.com, size 5's!


----------



## ambicion6

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-womens-sale

Many on sale, including Roslynn.  I picked up the last pair of Sunset Embroidered Uggs at 50% off!


----------



## bea8480

Ugg Annisa Boot 40% Off at Bloomingdales.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...inkshareID=RvEiSnI7NyY-CmhNBl3kwoTmVL7TtrJ6YQ

Use promo code FREESHIP to get free shipping.

*xxxx it's censored for a reason *


----------



## 05_sincere

uggsnotdrugs said:
			
		

> Can anyone find deals on the Bailey Button Triplets? Chocolates maybe? I'm a size 5



Nordies in Towson Md had them in a size 5 youth yesterday.


----------



## bagachondriac

*Classic Argyle Knit $109.99 Today 

https://www.ideeli.com/login*


----------



## Mixedbag

kham said:


> Ugg Bailey Triple Button at Footcandy, 50% off. Different colors/sizes available. Today only!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BAILEY-TRIPLE!UGG/UGG+AUSTRALIA+-+BAILEY-TRIPLE



I will never order from Footcandy Shoes again!  I ordered my boots at 12:24pm EST on 12/24 (which would have made it 9:24am in CA), and they canceled my order without even emailing me!!!!  I called today and spoke with someone named Maria and was given a bs story about selling out and the cancellation email going into my spam folder--it did not since I check the folder everyday.  They then had the nerve to offer me a 10% discount on my next purchase.  I declined, I'm so disappointed.  They should have honored the price and let me order a comparable Ugg boot.


----------



## kham

Mixedbag said:


> I will never order from Footcandy Shoes again!  I ordered my boots at 12:24pm EST on 12/24 (which would have made it 9:24am in CA), and they canceled my order without even emailing me!!!!  I called today and spoke with someone named Maria and was given a bs story about selling out and the cancellation email going into my spam folder--it did not since I check the folder everyday.  They then had the nerve to offer me a 10% discount on my next purchase.  I declined, I'm so disappointed.  They should have honored the price and let me order a comparable Ugg boot.



Sorry to hear that  I'm a little frustrated with them myself. They did send me the cancellation email and offered the 10%, but I ordered another pair at full price a couple of days ago, and just got another cancellation email  I've never had issues with ordering from them before.


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://shop.frostshoes.com/browse.cfm/womens-clearance/2,650,73.html*


----------



## bagachondriac

20% OFF Sitewide 

Celebrate the New Year with 20% off your entire purchase at PegasusShoes.com. And to top it off, there are No Exclusions!  
*Off valid Jan 1, 2012 only

Code:  CHEERS*
*
http://www.pegasusshoes.com/*


----------



## xinatca

bagachondriac said:
			
		

> 20% OFF Sitewide
> 
> Celebrate the New Year with 20% off your entire purchase at PegasusShoes.com. And to top it off, there are No Exclusions!
> Off valid Jan 1, 2012 only
> 
> Code:  CHEERS
> 
> http://www.pegasusshoes.com/



Tried to use this code.it said,the code is not yet activated.


----------



## bagachondriac

xinatca said:


> Tried to use this code.it said,the code is not yet activated.


 

That's because it's only good for one day.....January 1st.


----------



## precious4bags

05_sincere said:


> Nordies in Towson Md had them in a size 5 youth yesterday.



How much are they? Thanks!


----------



## xinatca

bagachondriac said:
			
		

> That's because it's only good for one day.....January 1st.



Oh.....just noticed!thanks.haha...


----------



## sneezz

Black size 5 and 9: $189.99

http://m.eastbay.com/index.cfm?uri=product&model=144420&sku=19362

Chestnut size 6: $189.99

http://m.eastbay.com/index.cfm?uri=product&sku=19390&model=144420&&ref=os

ETA: these boots are my new fave Uggs!!   them!

Note: most reviews say to size up of between sizes.  I found them TTS though.


----------



## sneezz

http://www.cozyboots.com/lastchance-ugg.shtml


----------



## force

ShopBop


----------



## joansie

note (sorry if this is off topic) ~ deal or no deal - lots of stores/websties have low inventory now after Christmas...
especially Nordies!


----------



## jeanluvsdeals

Nordstrom has added several more styles (some really good ones) to the sale on their website.  If you enter "Ugg" in the search box, don't just skip to the last page for sale items, there are several cute pairs on sale on page one as well.  They are 25 -50% off.  I picked up 2 pairs!


----------



## bobbysara

Nordstrom does have a lot of good deals


----------



## akashopaholic

Went to Off 5th in Las Vegas and got these cashmere Uggs for $87.49 before tax...

http://www.uggaustralia.com/womens-...gsite_froogle-3176-STUC-08&CAWELAID=954383877

They're taking an additional 30% off all Uggs. I saw a few different styles there.


----------



## megt10

kham said:


> Sorry to hear that  I'm a little frustrated with them myself. They did send me the cancellation email and offered the 10%, but I ordered another pair at full price a couple of days ago, and just got another cancellation email  I've never had issues with ordering from them before.


 I also ordered from them on the 24th. I kept checking the status and it kept saying pending. I contacted them on the 31st asking what was up with my order. My CC has been charged and they gave me a tracking # and said that Fedex was slow due to the holiday. I checked again today and it says my shoes were delivered to Delivered (Georgetown, TX 78628, US). I live in California. The company is in California. I have sent them an email telling them to cancel my order and to refund my money. I went on line to Zappos and ordered the UGGs and they will be here tomorrow. This was my first and last experience with Footcandy. Never again.


----------



## Swanky

Deals only please


----------



## bagachondriac

*All UGGS 25% Off...

http://www.cottonisland.com/*


----------



## lovemydeals

Dillards has several uggs on sale right now, www.dillards.com.  They have the ugg cardy in red on sale for $84.  Was able to pricematch with Nordstrom as their is no dillards near me.


----------



## quynn

@ bag :  somehow they are not an Authorized Online Retailers. I tried to price match with nordstrom but they wont let me


----------



## bagachondriac

quynn said:


> @ bag : somehow they are not an Authorized Online Retailers. I tried to price match with nordstrom but they wont let me


 
Look under retail stores for Dallas, TX  Zip 75205....It's there! 

Cotton Island

6601 HILLCREST ST. #B

DALLAS, TX 75205
P: 214- 373-1085
0.0 miles


----------



## quynn

bagachondriac said:


> Look under retail stores for Dallas, TX  Zip 75205....It's there!
> 
> Cotton Island
> 
> 6601 HILLCREST ST. #B
> 
> DALLAS, TX 75205
> P: 214- 373-1085
> 0.0 miles


 
thanks so much! im gonna try again


----------



## bagachondriac

quynn said:


> thanks so much! im gonna try again


 

Good Luck!


----------



## 05_sincere

$63.00 Bloomingdales:
UGG® Australia Classic Tall Striped Cableknit Sweater - Sizes 10-12 Toddler and 13, 1-6 Child

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...97971&CategoryID=5320&LinkType=#fn=BRAND=UGG®


----------



## Stylish88

NM has added many new styles to the sale including some uggs ! There's a classic short and tall there and other things as well


----------



## Iheartsales

Hey guys,

I'm a HUGE ugg fanatic - the mr got me Kensingtons AND Kalinas for xmas(eee!) but now that january sales are on I'm shopping for more. I found a few great deals(under $100, score!) online.
         Classic Crochet Short Boot         $93 

http://go.stylefeed.com/?id=19905X8...D4294966733%2526st%253Ds%2526pageSize%253D500 
http://stylefeed.com/products/4e5fee17f12dba5b7c8cd984

Classic Short Shearling Boot $100
http://stylefeed.com/products/4e5fee5cf12dba5b7c8cd9ad

Lattice Cardy Crochet Boot $63
http://stylefeed.com/products/4dc09c9361649a30dc000346

and a bunch more at http://stylefeed.com/ugg/women/reduced

which ones are you shopping for? i think I'm getting the cardy crochet for sure!


----------



## bagachondriac

*^^^^ Warning - Security alerts popped up on my pc when I clicked on one of the above links! ^^^^^*


----------



## RichBabyBentley

Does anyone know where i can get tall leopard uggs xx


----------



## Swanky

Again, please only post DEALS in this thread


----------



## bagachondriac

*UGG Outerwear Sale Up To 40% Off....

http://www.englinsfinefootwear.com/accessories-ugg-outerwear/*


*Footwear...

http://www.englinsfinefootwear.com/brands/UGG-Australia-Women's.html*


----------



## affini

saks has the Maylin and detachable tularosa boots for $99.99. They are sold out online, but you can do a chat and find stock. I had nordies PM the maylin for me. Make sure if you do that they look up the right tularosa.


----------



## RichBabyBentley

sorry but i don't know where to post it  can you link me x


----------



## sneezz

http://m.zappos.com/ugg-skylair-chestnut-leather-knit

Via Zappos or go through 6pm.com (same co) and get $ back via $ back sites.


----------



## pupeluv

Don't know if anyone is interested in these but they are 65% off,  Little kid & Big kid Classic Short Patchwork $119.95 down to $39.90; http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/ugg-aus...ig-kid/3201215?origin=category&resultback=969
and Womens Bailey Button in Candied Fig are %50 off


----------



## JlovesLV

bagachondriac said:


> *UGG Outerwear Sale Up To 40% Off....*
> 
> *http://www.englinsfinefootwear.com/accessories-ugg-outerwear/*
> 
> 
> *Footwear...*
> 
> *http://www.englinsfinefootwear.com/brands/UGG-Australia-Women's.html*


 
is it a trusted site to buy uggs? Thanks!


----------



## bagachondriac

JlovesLV said:


> is it a trusted site to buy uggs? Thanks!


 

*Yes, it's on their list. *


*http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores*


----------



## JlovesLV

i found some good deal of ugg on this website: http://www.birkenstocksd.com
does anyone know if this is legit?thanks!


----------



## JlovesLV

bagachondriac said:


> *Yes, it's on their list. *
> 
> 
> *[URL="http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores"]http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores*[/URL]


 
thanks!


----------



## glamorioustasha

JlovesLV said:


> i found some good deal of ugg on this website: http://www.birkenstocksd.com
> does anyone know if this is legit?thanks!



Where are the deals on this site ? How are you finding them ?


----------



## wis3ly

JlovesLV said:


> is it a trusted site to buy uggs? Thanks!



and you can always ask Nordstrom to PriceMatch.


----------



## JlovesLV

glamorioustasha said:


> Where are the deals on this site ? How are you finding them ?


 i just found out this site is listed on the authorized retailer on uggs official website. Amazon.com is also on that list too.


----------



## JlovesLV

wis3ly said:


> and you can always ask Nordstrom to PriceMatch.


im in Canada. We dont have Nordstrom here, but thanks anyways!


----------



## taramc

This link was on an email I received from shoebuy.com yesterday.

http://www.cozyboots.com/lastchance-ugg.shtml


----------



## musicscrip

pupeluv said:


> Don't know if anyone is interested in these but they are 65% off, Little kid & Big kid Classic Short Patchwork $119.95 down to $39.90; http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/ugg-aus...ig-kid/3201215?origin=category&resultback=969
> and Womens Bailey Button in Candied Fig are %50 off


 
The patchwork pair for kids was in stock at around 6pm but when I added it to my cart and tried to pay, it was sold out. I guess someone was faster than me  sad...

Was gonna use it as a baby shower gift!

UGG sales at Nordstrom go so fast!!!


----------



## musicscrip

UGG® Australia 'Bailey Button' Boot (Walker, Toddler, Little Kid & Big Kid)(Nordstrom Exclusive Color)

Big kids size 6 is like size 8 for women I believe

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...lor/3201177?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0
$55


----------



## ahpeste

musicscrip said:


> UGG® Australia 'Bailey Button' Boot (Walker, Toddler, Little Kid & Big Kid)(Nordstrom Exclusive Color)
> 
> Big kids size 6 is like size 8 for women I believe
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...lor/3201177?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0
> $55


 

Unavailable


----------



## musicscrip

ahpeste said:


> Unavailable


 
Oh wow...that was FAST @@

Here is another pair $79
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...n/3159436?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=932


----------



## Swanky

^out


----------



## musicscrip

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^out


 
I didn't have work today and I just keep checking Nordstrom's UGG sale.

Here is another pair for $65 
*UGG® Australia 'Rylan' Slipper (Women)*


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus.../3248353?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1140


----------



## musicscrip

musicscrip said:


> Oh wow...that was FAST @@
> 
> Here is another pair $79
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...n/3159436?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=932


 
Size 8 availble right now!


----------



## bagachondriac

*UGG accessories on sale....

http://www.dnafootwear.com/departme...ugg011012&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=women*


----------



## bagachondriac

*Now through Monday, save an extra 25% on ALL clearance! Choose from 100's of styles for women and men from UGG®, Dansko, ECCO, Raffini & more...

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ 

No code*


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Just got a cute pair of uggs pm'd at nordstroms!  
Orig price:  $220
Pm'd for $179!!!

I got the black sheepskin cuff boots.  Excited to pick em up today 

http://www.overland.com/Products/Fo...46/WomensSheepskinCuffUGGBoots/PID-56885.aspx


----------



## GyrlLayney

Lynneas on sale for $140.00 at Lord & Taylor!  Got black size 8 as a gift - I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Categories/Women's+Insulated+Boots.html

Add'l 15% off entire purchase with free shipping   //   Code:  SnowDay  // Exp 1/16*

*Only a few UGG items on sale*


----------



## musicscrip

bagachondriac said:


> *http://www.mountainhighoutfitters.com/Categories/Women's+Insulated+Boots.html*
> 
> *Add'l 15% off entire purchase with free shipping // Code: SnowDay // Exp 1/16*
> 
> *Only a few UGG items on sale*


 
I added short Bailey in my card and applied the code but I got this msg " 
Sale price - 20% off. Coupon SnowDay does not result in a lower item price. "

Did anyone get the additional 15% off?


----------



## shockey

musicscrip said:


> I added short Bailey in my card and applied the code but I got this msg "
> Sale price - 20% off. Coupon SnowDay does not result in a lower item price. "
> 
> Did anyone get the additional 15% off?


 
I tried also for the Baileys and it wouldnt let me get the extra 15% off. I got the same message. Darn!


----------



## bagachondriac

musicscrip said:


> I added short Bailey in my card and applied the code but I got this msg "
> Sale price - 20% off. Coupon SnowDay does not result in a lower item price. "
> 
> Did anyone get the additional 15% off?[/QUOTE
> 
> *That's odd!  Here's the email I received today....it doesn't exclude the UGG brand.*
> 
> *http://secure.campaigner.com/Campaigner/Public/t.show?PqZj--Bd4w-zhEHk6*


----------



## queenvictoria2

I tried also but didn't get the extra 15%


----------



## akashopaholic

The Walking Company has 50+ UGG styles on sale up to 30%

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ne...mpany.com/new/c.aspx?q=ugg-womens-sale&ec=466


----------



## margaritaxmix

Tons of styles on sale at Dillard's. Limited sizes... could def try PM at Nordstrom! Some SAs will let you PM any size 

http://www.dillards.com/shop/UGG-Au...&langId=-1&splashlink=header_sale&storeId=301


----------



## bagachondriac

*A few styles on sale including UGG Lynnea $99, and Kids Cardy $60.

http://www.newprospects.com/search.aspx?find=ugg*


----------



## mai_LV

yay!!  just got a pair of kid's cardy!!  Couldn't pass it up!  My husband is going to be so mad at me b/c I have like 5 pairs of uggs already.....BUT I love them!!  hahaha


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.sonomaoutfitters.com/istar.asp?a=3&dept=47&class=06&pos=0&numperpage=16&sortby=ALPHADESC*


----------



## ArianaNomNom

Use code 12RP20 for one regularly priced item (UGGs included  )
http://sheepskinshoes.com/
free shipping&free return too


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.fleecefootwear.com/Ugg-Sale.html*


----------



## glamorioustasha

http://www.superlamb.com/sale.aspx


----------



## devoted7

^do they sell authentic uggs?


----------



## Swanky

Can you guys please post what the sale is?


----------



## bagachondriac

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can you guys please post what the sale is?


 
By that, do you mean listing all the styles that are included in the sale?


----------



## Swanky

Maybe just an idea of what to expect.  I know a lot of people check from their phones and it's time consuming opening links, etc. . . 
Just a thought


----------



## bagachondriac

Thanks Swanky.  I hadn't thought of that, but understand completely.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## msspooky09

Neiman Marcus has some good deals on UGGs in their sale section with an additional 25% off.  janfs gets you free shipping.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?N=4294966733+601&st=s&_requestid=7183 

FYI - I tried ordering the classic shorts in nopal for $75, and they cancelled my order pretty much as soon as I put it through...they must be showing up as available, even though they're not...


----------



## 05_sincere

Classic Short Uggs Little Kids Purple Sage size 13 & 3 on Nordstrom $54.90

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...ig-kid/3201140?origin=category&resultback=774


----------



## pupeluv

Classic short $140 down to $93; http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...d%3Dsrc_Sale%2BSilo%2BUpdated%2BPage%26va%3Dt


----------



## pupeluv

Bailey Button in Evergreen, $160 down to $107; http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/ugg-aus...-women/3248171?origin=category&resultback=273


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Tall black sheepskin cuff boots at neimans originally $375 paid $90 they're really supposed to be $168 but they were mistagged


----------



## glamorioustasha

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Tall black sheepskin cuff boots at neimans originally $375 paid $90 they're really supposed to be $168 but they were mistagged



This can't help me girl lol enjoy them


----------



## devoted7

6PM has some short classics on sale for $99! (odd colors)


----------



## doublec31

Neiman's has the kensington in chocolate in a few sizes for $99 but it's listed as if it's regular price so it doesn't show up in a sale search. They also have the bailey bomber in size 10 only for $76, also listed the same way.


----------



## glamorioustasha

doublec31 said:


> Neiman's has the kensington in chocolate in a few sizes for $99 but it's listed as if it's regular price so it doesn't show up in a sale search. They also have the bailey bomber in size 10 only for $76, also listed the same way.



Thanks !


----------



## Muslickz

I would take them both.... lol great haul.... wear them well They have to be the most comfy boots I have ever had .... LOVE THEM 

-M


----------



## affini

doublec31 said:


> Neiman's has the kensington in chocolate in a few sizes for $99 but it's listed as if it's regular price so it doesn't show up in a sale search. They also have the bailey bomber in size 10 only for $76, also listed the same way.


dang I wish I had seen this about the bomber earlier, that was my size.


----------



## bluediamond35

Kensington is back up at NM but be warned NM has limited quantities.  I ordered 2 pairs and
1 pair has already been canceled.


----------



## joansie

has anyone seen Dakota mocs in true red - not the metallic red??  deals??  i've only seen them full price & very limited...


----------



## musicscrip

Bailey Button Triplet $132 - size 10
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...n/3248341?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=179


----------



## pupeluv

Lynnea $200 down to $80; http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...306418075+4294950150+4294935873&bmUID=jkgmew5


----------



## Swanky

links to SAKS items don't work, but when you look for "lynnea" they're still $200


----------



## axewoman

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> links to SAKS items don't work, but when you look for "lynnea" they're still $200



It works for me. $79 size 7 available.


----------



## 4everglammm

Anybody ever see the mens shorties on sale?


----------



## SimplyKim

6pm.com has the Ugg Scuffette slippers-womens for 36.99  with free shipping 

http://www.6pm.com/ugg-scuffette-light-sand


----------



## 05_sincere

pupeluv said:


> Lynnea $200 down to $80; http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...306418075+4294950150+4294935873&bmUID=jkgmew5



Thanks I just placed an order for a pair.


----------



## MaliaNia

Grey Kimono Size 8:  $99.99 Hurry:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...UGG+Australia&N=1553+4294935873&bmUID=jkinSgd


----------



## 05_sincere

Dillards Extra 30% off all sale UGGS many styles and sizes available.

http://www.dillards.com/shop/UGG-Au...link=header_Sale_Clearance_012412&storeId=301


----------



## 05_sincere

pupeluv said:


> Lynnea $200 down to $80; http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...306418075+4294950150+4294935873&bmUID=jkgmew5



They currently have a black leather size 8 and chestnut 11 available $79.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ustralia&N=4294912448+306418049&bmUID=jkkPjw1


----------



## akashopaholic

Mountain Quilted Short Cashmere Uggs $112.95 with additional 20% off with code: SECRET12 until Sunday Jan 29.

http://www.lorisshoes.com/ugg-mountain-quilt.html?from=sale


----------



## Talinder

05_sincere said:


> Dillards Extra 30% off all sale UGGS many styles and sizes available.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/shop/UGG-Au...link=header_Sale_Clearance_012412&storeId=301


Is a Dillard's card required or is there a code?


----------



## musicscrip

Check out Nordstrom UGG sale section!
I just got a pair of kids dakota in pink for 50% off.
There is a pair of bailey button for kid which is size 7 women for 50% off!
Nordstrom updates the ugg sale section a few times a day so just keep checking back.


----------



## pupeluv

Talinder said:


> Is a Dillard's card required or is there a code?


 
Yes, you have to have a Dillard's credit card or a Dillard's American Express card; http://www.dillards.com/


----------



## 05_sincere

Talinder said:
			
		

> Is a Dillard's card required or is there a code?



For today but tomorrow no card is required I just received an email.


----------



## pupeluv

05_sincere said:


> For today but tomorrow no card is required I just received an email.


 

Thank you for letting us know


----------



## musicscrip

Any new deals for UGG?


----------



## Muslickz

musicscrip said:


> Any new deals for UGG?



me too please need new Uggs for my upcoming move to Montana  looking for something warm and furry 

-M


----------



## pupeluv

Baby pink/Heathered grey scuffette, $80 down to $40 (50% off); http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/ugg-aus.../3248188?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=4644


----------



## bagachondriac

Disregard/sorry


----------



## Talinder

Zappos has Purple and Gold Sparkles boots on sale for $119 with free overnight shipping.


----------



## pupeluv

Shoreline Tall in black, $230 down to $115 (50% off); http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/ugg-aus.../3025990?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=4915


----------



## sooboo

I saw a pair of gorgeous Uggs by Jimmy Choo on Poshmark (iPhone app) a couple days ago. Not sure if they're still available but they were studded and looked very unique!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

UGG Tularosa Route Detachable Knit Boots
$402.86NOW $241.72 

Size 5 only.

http://us.asos.com/UGG-Tularosa-Rou...tUm91dGUtRGV0YWNoYWJsZS1Lbml0LUJvb3RzL1Byb2Qv


----------



## JanaF

*this is an Uggs thread only please*


----------



## alex53

6pm.com has quite a few UGG boots: http://www.6pm.com/ugg-shoes-on-sale~K#!/ugg-women-boots/CK_XARCz1wFSAqACwAEB4AEB4gIFHAEKAhg.zso


----------



## joansie

anyone see the Red or Purple Dakota mocs on sale anywhere??  very few places carry these colors...i saw them at Jildor online ... i think zappos has the red full price both places...
TIA


----------



## Talinder

Bailey Sparkles OTK Boots $210 from $350 size 7 only
http://www.dillards.com/product/UGG-Australia-Womens-Over-The-Knee-Bailey-Button-Sparkles-Boot_301_-1_301_502748314

It's funny I post in this thread, but I don't own a single pair of Uggs.


----------



## bargainista

alex53 said:
			
		

> 6pm.com has quite a few UGG boots: http://www.6pm.com/ugg-shoes-on-sale~K#!/ugg-women-boots/CK_XARCz1wFSAqACwAEB4AEB4gIFHAEKAhg.zso



Thanks...just did an order on a pair of boots I have been eyeing for a while!


----------



## Expy00

Mini button Bailey boot on sale for only $90 at Dillards; purple, jade, and neon magenta colors only:

http://www.dillards.com/product/UGG-Australia-Womens-Mini-Bailey-Button-Boots_301_-1_301_502753991


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Expy00 said:
			
		

> Mini button Bailey boot on sale for only $90 at Dillards; purple, jade, and neon magenta colors only:
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/UGG-Australia-Womens-Mini-Bailey-Button-Boots_301_-1_301_502753991



Great watchout I ordered them from nordstoms they price match and have free shipping.


----------



## misstania

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Great watchout I ordered them from nordstoms they price match and have free shipping.


 
When you order them from Nordstroms, do you have to get the same colour?


----------



## musicscrip

misstania said:


> When you order them from Nordstroms, do you have to get the same colour?


 
Yes!

Size and colours have to be available on the site that you try to match with.


----------



## bagachondriac

*TODAY ONLY (Wednesday)!!!! Online & In-Store.....30% Off Original Retail Of All UGG Winter Footwear..

http://www.alpineshop.com/category.cfm/brand/UGG/displaycount/240*


----------



## BooYah

bagachondriac said:


> *TODAY ONLY (Wednesday)!!!! Online & In-Store.....30% Off Original Retail Of All UGG Winter Footwear..
> 
> http://www.alpineshop.com/category.cfm/brand/UGG/displaycount/240*



thanks for posting, *bagachondriac*-got me some tall UGGs


----------



## bagachondriac

BooYah said:


> thanks for posting, *bagachondriac*-got me some tall UGGs


 
You're welcome dear! Sorry that I posted it late in the day, however I was away from home earlier.


----------



## BooYah

bagachondriac said:


> You're welcome dear! Sorry that I posted it late in the day, however I was away from home earlier.



oh no, please don't be sorry! 
better late than never


----------



## Lisie

I know its not exactly deals  concerned - but has anyone ever been to the UGG shop in Woodbury Common Premium Outlet near New York? What deals do they have?

(I tried to find info on that in the forum already but wasnt successful)


----------



## NYC

BooYah said:


> thanks for posting, *bagachondriac*-got me some tall UGGs


 are these authentic?


----------



## bagachondriac

*40% Off On 12 Great UGG Australia Boot Styles - While Supplies Last!

http://www.bootbarn.com/UGG®-Austra..._sp=HomePage-_-uggevent-_-40off-_-A_40UGG.jpg

Styles include Lynnea, Cove, Cailyn, Bailey Button knee high, Amberlee, Caspia, Amberlee, Classic Fringe Cardy Tall, Men's Stoneman Boots - Limited inventory*


----------



## BooYah

NYC said:


> are these authentic?



yes, www.alpineshop.com is listed as an Authorized Online Retailer on the UGG AUSTRALIA website


----------



## sunnysideup8283

dillards.com mini bailey buttons are down to $52.50 in neon magenta and neon violet


----------



## musicscrip

sunnysideup8283 said:


> dillards.com mini bailey buttons are down to $52.50 in neon magenta and neon violet


 
I was too slow   I added the size 7 to my cart but it showed out of stock when I was about to pay. Nordstrom will not price match it since it's not in stock anymore...


----------



## musicscrip

classic short $112
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...s?ID=546832&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## bagachondriac

Just left my Dillards and learned that as of yesterday, they reduced certain styles to 65% off retail. If there is a Dillards near you, you may want to check it out.


----------



## Quigs

6:00pm has Uggs on sale today

http://www.6pm.com/ugg~1?s=recentSalesStyle/desc&?utm_source=et&utm_medium=email&utm_term=6pm_120211_massmail_row1_1col1image_image1&utm_campaign=6pm_120211_massmail


----------



## Gvamty

Quigs said:


> 6:00pm has Uggs on sale today
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/ugg~1?s=recentSalesStyle/desc&?utm_source=et&utm_medium=email&utm_term=6pm_120211_massmail_row1_1col1image_image1&utm_campaign=6pm_120211_massmail



6pm.com isn't listed as a authorized dealer for Uggs, is it ok to order from them?


----------



## Quigs

Gvamty said:


> 6pm.com isn't listed as a authorized dealer for Uggs, is it ok to order from them?



Yes, they are very reputable.  They are affiliated with Zappos.


----------



## Skye00

I've ordered from 6pm.com. They are great and it's nice that they don't charge for shipping. Only downside is you have 30 days to return an item, and it is at your expense.


----------



## coachariffic

only size 6 left but they are $49.86 with an extra 10% with the code outlet123

http://www.citysports.com/UGG-Australia-Dakota---Womens/136396/Product


----------



## blah956

$70 chestnut classic shorts. they';re going fast! all sizes available except 6

http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3652943&cp=3712723.3869093&emssrcid=AFF:GAN_k1971


----------



## dreamer637

blah956 said:


> $70 chestnut classic shorts. they';re going fast! all sizes available except 6
> 
> http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3652943&cp=3712723.3869093&emssrcid=AFF:GAN_k1971


darn! i missed it! any1 have a screen shot?


----------



## Quigs

shoes.com has 25% off today with code 25SALE

http://www.shoes.com/ugg?originalsearchterm=ugg


----------



## scarlette1969

Quigs said:


> shoes.com has 25% off today with code 25SALE
> 
> http://www.shoes.com/ugg?originalsearchterm=ugg



Thanks for posting...but Uggs are excluded.


----------



## maddiesmom32

I will be watching this thread...looking for a great deal on Uggs.  My parents are snow birds from Canada vacationing in the South Carolina, so I am taking advantage of the free shipping and great prices you guys have!


----------



## Bay

The walking company has some Uggs on sale: http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-sale/page-1/s1


----------



## shosho811

:bump:

Any new deals.


----------



## alex53

There are a few UGGs on sale at Nordstrom.com http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-wo...r=brand&sizeFinderId=8&partial=1&pagesize=100


----------



## skyangel995

http://www.lorisshoes.com/ugg-tularosa-route.html?from=sale

I just received my in Chestnut!!! LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Quigs said:
			
		

> 6:00pm has Uggs on sale today
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/ugg~1?s=recentSalesStyle/desc&?utm_source=et&utm_medium=email&utm_term=6pm_120211_massmail_row1_1col1image_image1&utm_campaign=6pm_120211_massmail



Thanks so much for posting. I almost ordered from Zappos, and the exact boot was much cheaper on 6pm.


----------



## bagachondriac

*Select UGG styles 50% off! LOTS of styles on sale including women's, men's and children's!!

http://www.sonomaoutfitters.com/istar.asp?a=28&manufacturer=207*

*(Some styles like the Bailey Button and the Classic Short are on sale, but not at 50% off.)*


----------



## musicscrip

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jsp?No=0&Ntt=ugg&_requestid=10006&N=0&st=s&pageSize=160
many kids UGGs on sale
some women as well...


----------



## adelaizabella

Sheepskinshoes.com has a sale on uggs! Can't tell if the website is legit or not? Pls help


----------



## bagachondriac

adelaizabella said:


> Sheepskinshoes.com has a sale on uggs! Can't tell if the website is legit or not? Pls help


 

*It's on their list .....

**http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores*


*sheepskinshoes.com*


----------



## Swanky

adelaizabella said:


> Sheepskinshoes.com has a sale on uggs! Can't tell if the website is legit or not? Pls help



we love deals, but in the future please don't post unless you are 100% sure.  There's a thread in our shoe forum, _the Glass Slipper_, to post authenticity questions


----------



## Lululola

some uggs on sale here http://www.lorisshoes.com/brands/ugg.html
i just bought the belclouds for a great deal


----------



## adelaizabella

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> we love deals, but in the future please don't post unless you are 100% sure.  There's a thread in our shoe forum, the Glass Slipper, to post authenticity questions



Oops sorry!!! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## musicscrip

some uggs on sale at bloomingdales.com


----------



## xxsillyx

Neiman Mid Day dash. Bailey button in Black for $80.00, stock is limited and sale is only good for a few hours. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...000cat8900735cat21000740&parentId=cat21000740


----------



## musicscrip

Dakota $49
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...n/3229357?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=596


----------



## Lzamare

Victoria Secret UGG Sales

Roslynn $129.99
Skylair Wedge $159.99
Short Kimono $109.99
Kinly $139.99
Channing $209.99
Gisella $139.99
Montclair $139.99
Duck Shoe $74.99
Lillian  and more



http://www.victoriassecret.com/clearance/uggs


----------



## choco

NM Evening Dash
Kids Uggs on Sales until 9pm CT

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/categor...vQu16QgE7f1walg7&cs_mid=_BPZj7CB8hZVMhD&ncx=n


----------



## musicscrip

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...n/3283144?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=114
50% off
size 5


----------



## Muslickz

musicscrip said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...n/3283144?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=114
> 50% off
> size 5



they look sooo comfy and I just love the color.... definitely a must have for an UGG lover like myself

-M


----------



## Elara

Whatshebuys.com has some nice deals on Uggs in their clearance section. I got a nice pair of the Adirondack II boots for winter for only $149, though they're even cheaper now. I also got some of the Classic boots in the kids sizes for my daughters for ridiculous prices too. Definitely worth checking out.

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-ugg.html


----------



## PinkLady85

Any deals on Ugg dakota moccasins?


----------



## glamgurlie*

20% Off Ugg Boots
Use code UGGAUS20 at checkout

http://www.shoemetro.com/nsearch.as..._campaign=cj_affiliate_sale&utm_term=10744301


----------



## cyberdiva

glamgurlie* said:


> 20% Off Ugg Boots
> Use code UGGAUS20 at checkout
> 
> http://www.shoemetro.com/nsearch.as..._campaign=cj_affiliate_sale&utm_term=10744301


 
are they an authorized ugg dealer? I don't see them on ugg's website!


----------



## cutiekiara

UGG Bailey button boots in Loden for $102 (very good price!)

at http://www.cabelas.com


----------



## caterina1112

when victoria secret has whole site sale, then get a ugg from it! it will be cheaper than regular price


----------



## titania029

If you have small feet, Mini Bailey Button in kids' size 5, bubblegum pink for 40% off.  I wear a women size 6 to 6.5, and these are a bit big on me.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...n=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=1906


----------



## joansie

Jildor Shoes (unfortunately not online - Long Island stores only) is having 20% off everything - sale shoes and fall shoes...just bought Dakota Uggs in Red - 20% off all Uggs!


----------



## BagsRLoVe

UGG Keningston Buckle Sheep Boots $140 from $200


----------



## glamorioustasha

Any Deals ?


----------



## shosho811

http://www.overland.com/Products/Fo...-4001/UGG-Australia-for-Women-446/Browse.aspx

most of the classics are reduced in price....

happy shopping!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

shosho811 said:


> http://www.overland.com/Products/Fo...-4001/UGG-Australia-for-Women-446/Browse.aspx
> 
> most of the classics are reduced in price....
> 
> happy shopping!!




Thank you! 

and don't forget to use e bates! 5% cash back


----------



## amy399

*Free 2 Day Shipping On All Orders (No Minimum)*
Use UGG Coupon Code MOTHERS2DAY or UFF2DAYVIP


----------



## Swanky

on what website?


----------



## corcor

shosho811 said:


> http://www.overland.com/Products/Fo...-4001/UGG-Australia-for-Women-446/Browse.aspx
> 
> most of the classics are reduced in price....
> 
> happy shopping!!



Thanks! Picked up a classic short pair in sand. Excited, never owned uggs before!


----------



## glamorioustasha

shosho811 said:
			
		

> http://www.overland.com/Products/Footwear-4000/Boots,-Shoes---Sandals-4001/UGG-Australia-for-Women-446/Browse.aspx
> 
> most of the classics are reduced in price....
> 
> happy shopping!!



Thanks so much !


----------



## AbbytheBT

http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-classic-short/p/UG0012_MAG_SD/

Classic Short for $104 in Magenta, Olive and Violet at Arthur Beren


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://www.shopdressonline.com/newarrivals.html

Take 25% Off New-Season Styles Sitewide~ (Just tried it on UGG and it worked)

Code: PREFALL25 *


----------



## couturexxvii

bagachondriac said:


> *http://www.shopdressonline.com/newarrivals.html
> 
> Take 25% Off New-Season Styles Sitewide~ (Just tried it on UGG and it worked)
> 
> Code: PREFALL25 *



I got a short bailey button pair for $131.25 (plus $6 shipping)! Not a bad deal IMO


----------



## glamorioustasha

shosho811 said:


> http://www.overland.com/Products/Fo...-4001/UGG-Australia-for-Women-446/Browse.aspx
> 
> most of the classics are reduced in price....
> 
> happy shopping!!



They are not an authorized dealer anymore ? I called and UGG said no and their name is not on the list .. Crazy


----------



## Tavira13

Any UK deals for authentic Uggs or any who'd ship to UK?


----------



## musicscrip

Beyond the Rack has many classic uggs on sale for around 20% off!


----------



## shosho811

glamorioustasha said:


> They are not an authorized dealer anymore ? I called and UGG said no and their name is not on the list .. Crazy


 
yes i know that, i have bought from them before when they were on the confirmed list. 

i called Overland about this before I purchased and they confirmed to me that they are not 

going to replenish their Ugg stock which is why they are selling them off at great prices.

If you check their site now, you will see that as the stock is sold, a lot of sizes are not 

available anymore.

Do a search on this thread and you will see many deals by them posted by various tpfers 

over time. They are a trusted stockist.


----------



## mainguyen504

Konasports.com has 15% off and is an authorized website. It's not much, but it's something. Use code UGGFALL15


----------



## diva7633

www.berenshoes.com has Ugg Tularosa detachable boots norm $26) for $99. 2 colors and only 1 size available. Also offering free shipping

http://www.berenshoes.com/Tularosa+Route+Detachable+Boot/p/UG0043_BLK_SD/


----------



## VivaLaVida

The Walking Company is having a Columbus Day Sale including several UGG styles:

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-sale


----------



## glamorioustasha

VivaLaVida said:


> The Walking Company is having a Columbus Day Sale including several UGG styles:
> 
> http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-sale



Thanks


----------



## gillianna

www.barenecessities.com has 25% off everything on its site.  Small selection of Uggs listed.


----------



## SpencerH

gillianna said:


> http://www.barenecessities.com has 25% off everything on its site.  Small selection of Uggs listed.



I've tried but it doesn't work. 
"Not applicable for purchases of Arlotta, Wolford, UGG® Australia and Under Armour. "


----------



## VivaLaVida

citysports.com has some UGGs on clearance. Only a few styles, colors, and sizes are still available (but these include some Classic Short and Tall, Bailey Button and Triplet, and a few others):

http://www.citysports.com/ugg-clearance/Search

Use code OCTDEAL for an extra 20% off (you will not need to purchase two or more with this code, as you do for the code advertised on this site).


----------



## itilliee

thank you i just ordered my youth tall classic black for $123.18  great deal


----------



## viciel

Cabela's has these for $100 off!!   They're last year's stock (color of the 'sweater' is not the same as this winter's), but still, that's a fabulous deal... I wish they're on sale when I got mine last year!  Free shipping too...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/UGG1...WTz_l=Header%253BSearch-All+Products&Ntt=uggs


----------



## kobe939

Any deals on classic UGG?


----------



## anonymous

http://www.6pm.com/ugg-mini-bailey-button-peashoot?zlfid=72.


----------



## doublec31

6pm has the ultimate short in chocolate in size 5, 6, and 7 for $160


----------



## babybloon

I love uggs


----------



## ExtasyPunq

Classic talls in sand color for $135 at http://www.sunandski.com   Only size 5 and 11 but you could price match elsewhere
Looks like they have more:
Classic Cardi: black $112 size 10,  Picante $80 size 5
Avondale Apres $175 black size 6-9
Clovis $136 Espresso Size 8-10
Caspia Grey $112 size 6,8,9


----------



## Tavira13

Hi Ladies,


Any UK deals on Uggs or any from US who  will ship to UK? &#128516;


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Uggs Dakota in Chestnut.. size 6 available $61.98 .. someone can probably price match this with Nordstrom 

http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-ugg-australia-dakota-chestnut-p_id149768


----------



## mspera

ExtasyPunq said:


> Classic talls in sand color for $135 at http://www.sunandski.com   Only size 5 and 11 but you could price match elsewhere
> Looks like they have more:
> Classic Cardi: black $112 size 10,  Picante $80 size 5
> Avondale Apres $175 black size 6-9
> Clovis $136 Espresso Size 8-10
> Caspia Grey $112 size 6,8,9



Thank you so much for posting this!!  Once I added the Classic Talls to my cart, they rang up a little cheaper than I expected.  $118.93 shipped, no tax!


----------



## maclover

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/ugg-aus...egoryid=0&fashionColor=PURPLE&resultback=1140

Mini Bailey in sizes 6, 7, 8 for purple, pink, green


----------



## PrincessD

Anybody have a promo code for the Canadian Uggs website?


----------



## ms.fashionista

ExtasyPunq said:
			
		

> Classic talls in sand color for $135 at http://www.sunandski.com   Only size 5 and 11 but you could price match elsewhere
> Looks like they have more:
> Classic Cardi: black $112 size 10,  Picante $80 size 5
> Avondale Apres $175 black size 6-9
> Clovis $136 Espresso Size 8-10
> Caspia Grey $112 size 6,8,9



Would nordstrom price match these?


----------



## mspera

ms.fashionista said:
			
		

> Would nordstrom price match these?



I believe they would, provided they have the same size and color in stock as the site you are price matching from.  

I ordered the sand classic tall in a size 5 - $118 and change shipped.


----------



## BabyK

mspera said:


> I believe they would, provided they have the same size and color in stock as the site you are price matching from.
> 
> I ordered the sand classic tall in a size 5 - $118 and change shipped.


 

Is this sale over?  I don't see the sand classic tall for 118.


----------



## mspera

BabyK said:


> Is this sale over?  I don't see the sand classic tall for 118.



I believe it is.  I just checked the site for you and the size 11 was the only size left in sand now, and its $195.


----------



## jennylee

try whatshebuys.com. They have great prices on UGG clearance, plus everything ships free, and no tax outside of California! oh, and authorized UGG dealer too. I think they have sales on the non-clearance items, but I don't see any coupon code for it now. Hope this helps!

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-ugg.html


----------



## boxermomof2

Uggs are not excluded 15% off with free shipping. 
http://www.swell.com/
Code PLVR2


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Now it said 20% off ? So uggs are included ?


----------



## joansie

Success!  just ordered a pair of UGG Dakota mocs...used code - got 15% off...
there was also mention of getting 15% off if you gave email address...


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Getting ready to order my daughter Dakota slippers.  Using my bill me later acct, so stores are limited.  Anyone have any codes/websites?
TIA


----------



## bagachondriac

*http://sidestreetboutique.com/home.php

Code:  20BLACK

Through Sunday, November 25th*


----------



## ms.fashionista

Anybody know if these are authorized retailers of UGGS? http://www.vendugg.com/


----------



## kajordan

I've always heard if it says "Ugg" in the url, outside of Uggs official website, it's a fake


----------



## forevercla

ms.fashionista said:


> Anybody know if these are authorized retailers of UGGS? http://www.vendugg.com/



You can go to http://counterfeit.uggaustralia.com...lt/Counterfeit-Show?caid=authorized-retailers to check whether they are on the list.


----------



## ms.fashionista

Thanks *forevercla* and *kajordan*...the prices are too good to be true.


----------



## Swanky

Please only post DEALS in this thread - authenticity questions should be in Glass Slipper


----------



## kobe939

There was a pair of size 10 in the mini bailey on sale for $95.xx in the spring light purple color at the Nordstrom Alderwood mall in WA.


----------



## kobe939

Classic shorts on sale $116 - seasonal colors

http://www.berenshoes.com/ugg-australia-classic-short-boot-rum-raisin-suede/p/UG0012_PUR_SD/


----------



## joansie

swell.com has 25% off entire website
code RGIFT2U
they carry UGGS...not sure if they r excluded?


----------



## IBleedOrange

Starting at midnight tonight, Madison Los Angeles will have 30% off (Uggs included; I bought a pair last year). Use code CYBMON30 at checkout


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

IBleedOrange said:


> Starting at midnight tonight, Madison Los Angeles will have 30% off (Uggs included; I bought a pair last year). Use code CYBMON30 at checkout



Code didn't work for me


----------



## kobe939

joansie said:
			
		

> swell.com has 25% off entire website
> code RGIFT2U
> they carry UGGS...not sure if they r excluded?



UGG are excluded.


----------



## IBleedOrange

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Code didn't work for me



I think it's good after midnight tonight here on the West Coast, since they're out of LA.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

IBleedOrange said:


> I think it's good after midnight tonight here on the West Coast, since they're out of LA.



Omg you're right! Such a great deal, thank you!


----------



## kobe939

I just tried the code and it no longer works.


----------



## love2decor8

For madisonlosangeles you have to be logged in for the code to work, I just used it


----------



## amrx87

joansie said:


> swell.com has 25% off entire website
> code RGIFT2U
> they carry UGGS...not sure if they r excluded?



yup excluded. just tried it


----------



## bagachondriac

*Take 25% off any ONE Full-Price Item on-line at alpineshop.com ONLY. Valid through Wednesday, November 28. At checkout, use coupon code: CYBER25. One use per customer, only.

I just tried this on a pair of UGG boots and it worked!!!*


----------



## glamorioustasha

http://www.plowhearth.com/
Code on site woks on UGGs


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Check out your local Ross store..
Last week I saw a few Black studded boots for $99..
also saw a few BearPaws..
Worth a shot..
(I live in Los Angeles BTW).


----------



## aj21

I was just at TJ MAxx Glendale (near LA) and they had Ugg Adirondack  boot ii for 129.99 which is insane, considering in canada they're closer to 300! They have grey and brown pairs


----------



## musicscrip

Go to the saks forum to get a code. The discount codes 15 or 20% off work on UGGs.


----------



## Swanky

what's a "saks forum"?


----------



## musicscrip

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> what's a "saks forum"?



Oops...I meant ppl are posting the one time use codes they got from Saks email and it works towards UGGs.


----------



## Swanky

Oh, ok, gotcha, I think 
In the SAKS thread?


----------



## musicscrip

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh, ok, gotcha, I think
> In the SAKS thread?



http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/when-is-saks-sale-751706-52.html
ppl are posting codes here and the codes work on UGGs


----------



## Swanky




----------



## soylove24

oh thanks!


----------



## maclover

For Canadians:
Classic short in navy and pineneedle $98
http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/ca-eng/women/boots/mid-calf/64050840-lavada/6
Classic short black and silver sequins $126
http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/ca-eng/women/boots/cold-weather/84568081-toyne/92
Classic mini in navy $91
http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/ca-eng/women/boots/cold-weather/84567804-vammala/1

Free shipping and if you sign up for emails you get extra 10%. Enjoy!


----------



## doublec31

maclover said:


> For Canadians:
> Classic short in navy and pineneedle $98
> http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/ca-eng/women/boots/mid-calf/64050840-lavada/6
> Classic short black and silver sequins $126
> http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/ca-eng/women/boots/cold-weather/84568081-toyne/92
> Classic mini in navy $91
> http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/ca-eng/women/boots/cold-weather/84567804-vammala/1
> 
> Free shipping and if you sign up for emails you get extra 10%. Enjoy!



Are these authentic? They're not listed on the online retailers on uggaustralia.com


----------



## maclover

doublec31 said:


> Are these authentic? They're not listed on the online retailers on uggaustralia.com



Yup, we have the stores in the malls here.  They're listed under the Canadian UGG site: http://www.uggaustralia.ca/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-CA-Site/en_CA/Storelocator-OnlineStores


----------



## meci

Norstrom rack had them yesterday..its hit or miss and they were 90.00


----------



## xxsillyx

konasports.com    

42 hour Sale..

use code UGG25CODE for 25% off. 

auth. online retailer for Uggs


----------



## bagachondriac

*Sign in or create an account on Konasports.com to use our Special 25% Off UGG Code. This code will only work if you are logged in when using the discount code.*

*Code:  CUSTOMERUGG

https://www.konasports.com/customer/account/login/*


----------



## musicscrip

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=UGG+Australia&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=jKx36lx

tall bailey at Saks $161


----------



## sneezz

A bunch of markdowns on the Nordies site!


----------



## bagachondriac

*Find NEW markdowns and save on Classic UGG® Australia Boots & Slippers! 
FREE Shipping for delivery by Dec. 24th with any $100 order, or reg. priced purchase.*

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/womens-sale*


----------



## bagachondriac

New markdowns /This is an authorized online retailer

http://www.fleecefootwear.com/ugg-sale.html?action=FromEmailer&EmailID=160&Page=ugg-sale


----------



## krisalyn

bagachondriac said:


> *find new markdowns and save on classic ugg® australia boots & slippers!
> Free shipping for delivery by dec. 24th with any $100 order, or reg. Priced purchase.*
> 
> http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/womens-sale*




thanks!


----------



## Inferknight

zappos.com has a lot of deals on uggs right now!

(Direct link) http://www.zappos.com/ugg-on-sale~1?s=recentSalesStyle/desc


----------



## mistyknightwin

Southmoonunder

Short Ugg in Black size 8 - $119.99

http://www.southmoonunder.com/UGG-A...29,default,pd.html?start=518&cgid=Womens-Sale


----------



## musicscrip

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/UGG-A...2BSilo%2BUpdated%2BPage&eItemId=prod151280022


----------



## musicscrip

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-aus...goryid=0&fashionColor=Rum+Raisin&resultback=0
ugg classic tall


----------



## Melabrew

http://www.cozyboots.com/?cm_mmc=cj-banner-cozy-_-none-_-none-_-none


Offering 50% off sale items with a regularly priced item purchase with code *cozy12*


----------



## itsthaoy

isaay.com has UGGs going for 30% off with code "isaay30"


----------



## shopping_monkey

Kurt Geiger.com have good deals for men and women! Over  50% off and free shipping in uk as well! 

And lady's just buy the men's one! Some of the style it is just the same!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Just saw these on Saks. $80

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=UGG+Australia&N=306418075+1553&bmUID=jNPiNly


----------



## AbbytheBT

http://www.eggeller.com/women/UGG-Australia
lots of baileys and classic shorts available here


----------



## imrainbow

AbbytheBT said:


> http://www.eggeller.com/women/UGG-Australia
> lots of baileys and classic shorts available here



Are they legit?


----------



## musicscrip

imrainbow said:


> Are they legit?



They are!

I was able to price match at Norsdtrom. Short classic for $99 and free shipping in black size 7. Not a SUPER deal but still pretty good considering it's the classic style in black.


----------



## imrainbow

musicscrip said:


> They are!
> 
> I was able to price match at Norsdtrom. Short classic for $99 and free shipping in black size 7. Not a SUPER deal but still pretty good considering it's the classic style in black.



Thanks!! I did the same thing


----------



## JNH14

I got a pair of the black leather Ravenne wedge style that were originally $350 for $79.99 at Nordstrom Rack in Atlanta.


----------



## AbbytheBT

imrainbow said:


> Are they legit?


yep! have ordered from them before - love them


----------



## shester

Purchased a pair of sparkle  (an exclusive ruby color) from Nordstrom over the weekend for $96.46 and they also had the classics in an exlusive color for $77 during their 50% off shoe clearance sale


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

UGG Maylin 190$ down from 250$ with Free Shipping
LOVE THESE BOOTS! I have 4 pair of UGGs and these are by far the warmest and most comfy and super cute! Esp with skinny jeans, leggings etc.
Still selling for 250$ at most sites like zappos etc
BUT
On AMAZON they are 190$ in suede versions, with free shipping! AND they ship direct from UGG, not a 3rd party seller.   I am sooo happy with mine (I got the black pair), I had to share the deal not a huge discount but still a great buy on fabulous boots!
Thats about 25% OFF when you include the free shipping, enjoy!
http://www.amazon.com/UGG-Australia...RJ7K6/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=AJ4GEA06QJ44S


----------



## amrockinout

anyone have any new deals on uggs?


----------



## amrockinout

imrainbow said:


> Thanks!! I did the same thing



nordstrom price matched that website? no problems?


----------



## janesBydiction

The Ugg factory outlet is a great place to check out. I saw some tall classic Uggs going for $155.00. I purchased a pair of Lattice Cardy's for about $99.00 at Sawgrass Mills in Florida. They usually go for $160 according to the Ugg site.


----------



## kitchencloset2

6pm.com usually has some on sale for kids.  Nordstroms sale sometimes are decent on uggs as well.


----------



## nygrl

There's a sale on Gilt right now. I think it ends tonight.


----------



## luigurl

Best UGG BooTs!

http://www.jumbougg.com.au/


----------



## mbmjlover

**Update**
I found a pair of Black Classic Cardy UGGs available in sizes 8 and 9 for only $124.97 with a $10 off coupon code 1241 (for orders over $50). 
The link is here: http://www.sunandski.com/Ugg_Women_s_Classic_Cardy_Boots_p/0063067885819.htm?1=1&CartID=2
I'm 99% sure you could get Nordies to match the price.

They also have the Classic Argyle Knit UGGs in Black but for $139.97 if that suits your fancy, also with the $10 off code.
Sizes 5 and 7 are available in the black, and in charcoal there's only a size 5.
Link: http://www.sunandski.com/Ugg_Women_s_Classic_Argyle_Knit_Apre_Boots_p/0063067885879.htm?1=1&CartID=1

They're on the UGG Aus authorized retailers list too!


----------



## mbmjlover

queenvictoria2 said:


> Any deals on Bailey Buttons?


They were selling them at Costco last week in Chestnut, Black, Grey, and Chocolate for $109.99.


----------



## mbmjlover

spylove22 said:


> need uggs deals for my kids anyone??


REI has them in a ton of different styles and colours for full price with a $25 gift card back with every purchase of $125 or more if that helps. Country Outfitters also has them with $20 off your purchase of $150 or more.


----------



## emnsee

Nordstrom Rack had a ton of new arrivals of Uggs. All different colors, styles and sizes for women.


----------



## TPF Deals

Free 2 Day Shipping through UGG Australia right now! 

Use this code at checkout: *USHIPURWAY*

CLICK HERE TO SHOP!


----------



## jojon21

shopdressonline has all of their uggs on sale:

http://www.shopdressonline.com/ugg.html?page=0


----------



## bootgrl

There's a lot of uggs on sale at superlamb
http://www.superlamb.com/ugg-sale


----------



## Chrismis

I got Maylin Uggs at Nordstrom Rack yesterday. I got them in a pretty chocolate brown. They really compliment the darker brown in my LV Damier. They were about$180.


----------



## KellK

i third nordstroms rack for uggs&#8230;new shipments everyday


----------



## str8_dyme

Theyre selling some at Costco, the bailey bow ones in black for 179$ (montreal, canada)


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone seen the tall bailey bow uggs in black on sale?  My stepdaughter wants them. Please PM if you come across a deal. Thanks!


----------



## mariposa08

Plow and Hearth have a couple of sizes on the Bailey button bomber

http://www.plowhearth.com/ugg-austr...on-this-item.-see-details-below.*_p10979.html


----------



## sunnysideup8283

LabelLover81 said:


> Anyone seen the tall bailey bow uggs in black on sale?  My stepdaughter wants them. Please PM if you come across a deal. Thanks!



Bailey buttons and other UGGS on sale @ nordstrom


----------



## marcj

Has anyone seen any kids classic uggs on sale ? 
Thanks !!


----------



## Lzamare

marcj said:


> Has anyone seen any kids classic uggs on sale ?
> Thanks !!


Bailey's at Marshall's for $69


----------



## sarasmom

Lzamare said:


> Bailey's at Marshall's for $69



Really? when did you see them, and what color? thanks


----------



## Lzamare

sarasmom said:


> Really? when did you see them, and what color? thanks



I first saw them after Thansgiving at a mega store but I have seen them as recently as last week iat other stores in Chocolate, Black and Chestnut. 

If you have trouble finding them just wait a week and try again after Holiday returns and here the beginning of the month when they put layaways back.


----------



## Lzamare

6pm.com has the UGG Lona Moccasins on sale for $42 from $140 in the Black or White (other colors are a bit more).  

AND.....

The first 30,000 customers using code: 6pme1226131559 will get an additional 15% off making them $35.70

What a steal!! 


(Thanks Collin)


----------



## hopeful_27

Thank you!


----------



## nancypants

Just saw children's size 9 bailey in chestnut at Marshall's Bev connection 2 days ago


----------



## shoptexan

Classic cardy uggs are $112 at 6pm... With the 15% off code mine were $95!


----------



## Lzamare

Classic Short Billiard Green and Sangria $120 VS website


----------



## sunnysideup8283

zappos and 6pm have marked down mini's and bailey bows


----------



## Loligus

Any new deals on Uggs? Looks like I missed them at Marshalls.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hello All,

www.barenecessities.com has the Short Ugg Boot in Sangria for $115 w/Free Shipping. They are an authorized UGG online retailer.....


----------



## mistyknightwin

6pm has a pair of Tall Metallic Boots in a size 9 for $119.90 w/free shipping.

http://www.6pm.com/ugg-classic-tall-metallic-zappos-exclusive-metallic-gold-zappos-exclusive


----------



## gillianna

Neiman Marcus has some uggs on sale ow.  One style is the ones that have bows in the back.


----------



## 1331sophie

Plow & Hearth has a flash sale right now. Tall classic in 2 colors for $119 plus free shipping. Only valid for a couple of more hours

http://www.plowhearth.com/ugg-australia-womens-classic-sheepskin-tall-boots_p424075.html


----------



## jmcadon

Amazon has the classic short blings on sale for $120!  Free shipping from Ugg Australia too.  
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EYNJFSM/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item


----------



## irishgrl

BTH Beyond the Rack currently has a bunch of  UGG styles on sale

http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/48445?category=0


----------



## bodybuild36

neiman marcus is running a promotion for $50 off $200 or $100 off $400. UGGs are included.


----------



## bagachondriac

*Get 25% Off UGGs when you use coupon code BRADFRI25 during checkout at Kona Sports. Plus, shipping is free!

http://www.konasports.com/*

*http://www.uggaustralia.com/onlineretailers*


----------



## skyqueen

Got a pair of short Bailey Button boots in chestnut for $139.99 on Beyond the Rack. Free S/H and no tax.
$25 off...better then nothing!


----------



## NYC79

Black Mini Bailey Bow Corduroy at Bloomingdales.com $105
sizes 5, 6, 7, 8, 10 available


----------



## navyblue

Winners (Montreal) was loaded with UGGs, classics, adirondacks and slippers. 
I went yesterday and got a pair of adirondack and they had 3-4 pairs of each size. I went back today to get a second pair and there was ONE left!!!! ONE!!!!    in size 6
They had some classic ones left (purple, green, blue).
Prices were great too


----------



## abs914

Any deals on classic shorts or Bailey buttons?


----------



## shopjulynne

mini bailey for $54.99
http://www.6pm.com/ugg-mini-bailey-...hlfid=209&utm_medium=affiliate&zpch=affiliate


----------



## coleab5

REI is having an amazing sale on the classics (short, tall, coquette, ansley).  Short is on sale for $107.93 in grey, chestnut, and chocolate. Tall is on sale for $135.93 in chestnut and black.  Coquette is on sale for $83.93 in chestnut and ansley is on sale for $69.93 in chestnut and light gray. Note: to see the sale price online you must actually add the uggs to your cart. I just purchased four pairs!


----------



## Shopmore

coleab5 said:


> REI is having an amazing sale on the classics (short, tall, coquette, ansley).  Short is on sale for $107.93 in grey, chestnut, and chocolate. Tall is on sale for $135.93 in chestnut and black.  Coquette is on sale for $83.93 in chestnut and ansley is on sale for $69.93 in chestnut and light gray. Note: to see the sale price online you must actually add the uggs to your cart. I just purchased four pairs!



Thanks for the info!  I hope they work on me.


----------



## nova_girl

coleab5 said:


> REI is having an amazing sale on the classics (short, tall, coquette, ansley).  Short is on sale for $107.93 in grey, chestnut, and chocolate. Tall is on sale for $135.93 in chestnut and black.  Coquette is on sale for $83.93 in chestnut and ansley is on sale for $69.93 in chestnut and light gray. Note: to see the sale price online you must actually add the uggs to your cart. I just purchased four pairs!



Thank you, I just bought the short ones in chocolate! I would have bought the gray ones too but sadly they didn't have my size.


----------



## intricateee

Hi everyone,

thewalkingcompany.com is currently having a pretty decent sale on some classic uggs.

I managed to pick these up for $99!  been wanting these ones with the breast cancer ribbon on the heel for some time, portion of the purchase goes to support research!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Dillards and VonMaur has a decent sale on uggs. I got classic black/silver sequin sparkles for 142.00. Not a super deal but dd confiscated my all black sequins I bought 2 yrs ago. I like these better anyway.


----------



## shosho811

http://sheepskinshoes.com/


some styles on sale


----------



## citybaglady

coleab5 said:


> REI is having an amazing sale on the classics (short, tall, coquette, ansley).  Short is on sale for $107.93 in grey, chestnut, and chocolate. Tall is on sale for $135.93 in chestnut and black.  Coquette is on sale for $83.93 in chestnut and ansley is on sale for $69.93 in chestnut and light gray. Note: to see the sale price online you must actually add the uggs to your cart. I just purchased four pairs!


Tall is now on sale for $96.83, and short for $76.83. I believe the time frame for a price adjustment is 10 days. I originally purchased a pair of tall UGGs for $135.93, but I was able to live chat with a representative to get a price adjustment. You can't beat those prices.


----------



## shineeday

6pm.com, zappos  clearance store, always has Ugg boots on sale...the selection and quantity are limited but awesome deals nevertheless.


----------



## nova_girl

Beyond the Rack is having an UGG event but I've seen better prices elsewhere (and some seem to be priced above retail).


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

citybaglady said:


> Tall is now on sale for $96.83, and short for $76.83. I believe the time frame for a price adjustment is 10 days. I originally purchased a pair of tall UGGs for $135.93, but I was able to live chat with a representative to get a price adjustment. You can't beat those
> 
> what is REI short for? I looked it up and only found a online website that looked like it was a camping site.


----------



## dcblam

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> citybaglady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tall is now on sale for $96.83, and short for $76.83. I believe the time frame for a price adjustment is 10 days. I originally purchased a pair of tall UGGs for $135.93, but I was able to live chat with a representative to get a price adjustment. You can't beat those
> 
> what is REI short for? I looked it up and only found a online website that looked like it was a camping site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP - that's REI....sporting goods, clothing, gear, etc.
> Recreational Equipment Inc.  They carry UGGS.
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

nova_girl said:


> Beyond the Rack is having an UGG event but I've seen better prices elsewhere (and some seem to be priced above retail).


I bought a pair of chestnut Bailey Uggs from them...saved $25. No tax, free S/H. Better then nothing! 
The pricing was so funky I was afraid at first. $1. off on some Uggs!
The boots I bought were authentic, packaged well and brand new so I was pleased.


----------



## nova_girl

skyqueen said:


> I bought a pair of chestnut Bailey Uggs from them...saved $25. No tax, free S/H. Better then nothing!
> The pricing was so funky I was afraid at first. $1. off on some Uggs!
> The boots I bought were authentic, packaged well and brand new so I was pleased.




Yes, the pricing was crazy! I'm glad you were able to buy a pair &#128512;


----------



## skyqueen

nova_girl said:


> Yes, the pricing was crazy! I'm glad you were able to buy a pair &#128512;




Me too!
Thanks...........


----------



## coleab5

REI's site updated with more uggs at 50% off! I just snagged a pair of chocolate coquettes and mahogany ansleys. http://www.rei.com/search?query=ugg


----------



## Bay

Mens Scuff in Chestnut size 9-13 on sale for $52.75 with free shipping. Not sure why the other sizes are more. 

On Amazon but sold by a third party vendor that is an authorized retailer according to Ugg's website.

http://www.amazon.com/UGG-Australia...22901266&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=ugg+scuff+male


----------



## kobe939

Any uggs deal in Bailey women?


----------



## arcana

kobe939 said:


> Any uggs deal in Bailey women?




Check Bloomingdale's


----------



## i love louie

kobe939 said:


> Any uggs deal in Bailey women?




The walking company has these


----------



## i love louie

Good news they are a authorized retailer 

I checked for you


----------



## i love louie

kobe939 said:


> Any uggs deal in Bailey women?




Check nordstroms


----------



## sarasmom

Bbloomingdales code for today only : THEMONDAYS extra 25% off select sale items. Works on Uggs.


----------



## shosho811

Bumping up this thread....

Any new deals on Bailey Buttons II... need to replace all my old comfy ugg


----------



## arius

If you get any of them working then please, do let me know too. thank you


----------

